# Give your opinion of the above user.



## typhoonmoore (Jan 13, 2014)

*Rules:*
_If you don't know them, don't say "Don't know you." Just wait to reply on someone you know
If it's a full negative opinion, keep it to yourself (I don't wanna start any trouble on the thread._

That's all! Sorry if there's a thread like this already.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 13, 2014)

ALWAYS HERE 24/7


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Not bad.


----------



## Beary (Jan 13, 2014)

Worst host ever. xD


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 13, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> ALWAYS HERE 24/7


I accidentally leave my account on ALL THE TIME xD.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 13, 2014)

Da Bomb-Diggity!

Actually, pretty cool.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 13, 2014)

PERVERTED


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 13, 2014)

You are pretty adorable, LIKE KITTEHS EVERYWHERE xD


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 13, 2014)

You're everywhere!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 13, 2014)

Don't know you :3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 13, 2014)

Maple is cute and fairy tail is cool  so you are too


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 13, 2014)

You;re so much fun and easy to talk to you, and omg you're just so awesome!  : D


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 13, 2014)

You seem like a cool person, though I don't know you too well.

All I got is how I'm Everywhere xD lol


----------



## Beary (Jan 13, 2014)

Who are you o.o


----------



## Cou (Jan 13, 2014)

I wish I knew you more oop this isn't disobeying the rule is it oh well


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 13, 2014)

Cou said:


> I wish I knew you more oop this isn't disobeying the rule is it oh well


Nah, it's not, I meant everyone doing it xD

Anyways, you are an awesome person, one of the kindest people I've met on TBT


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't know you well enough to have anything to say, sorry.


----------



## Beary (Jan 13, 2014)

You always enjoy seeing me killed in mafia xD


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 13, 2014)

I want to compliment my bf so I'm gonna ignore you beary.

Superpenguin, I love you. Marry me?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 13, 2014)

EEEEE! I love yah! <3 I loved when we would hang out in AC during the summer and all those firework shows and omg that was just the best to just hang out and talk to you! I really miss you and I feel like I never see you! D:


----------



## Beary (Jan 13, 2014)

Get a room. >_>


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 13, 2014)

I really wish you were a more understanding person.


----------



## Beary (Jan 13, 2014)

I do understand, I was making a joke o.o

Why can't people take jokes.
But I am sure that you two really like eachother. x3
IM BAD AT LOVE STUFF SO YEA


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 13, 2014)

You a jokester xD


----------



## Beary (Jan 13, 2014)

I know you from making this thread.

And from my title, you can see that I am not that bad at love xD
But whatevs lets eat candy now


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 13, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> EEEEE! I love yah! <3 I loved when we would hang out in AC during the summer and all those firework shows and omg that was just the best to just hang out and talk to you! I really miss you and I feel like I never see you! D:



I miss you too but I don't have acnl anymore. I don't know how I'll ever see you again..



beary509 said:


> Get a room. >_>



We had one..it got destroyed.


----------



## Beary (Jan 13, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I miss you too but I don't have acnl anymore. I don't know how I'll ever see you again..
> 
> 
> 
> We had one..it got destroyed.



*Slowly edges away*


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 13, 2014)

beary509 said:


> I know you from making this thread.
> 
> And from my title, you can see that I am not that bad at love xD
> But whatevs lets eat candy now


CANDY!


----------



## Beary (Jan 13, 2014)

You like candy, so we are best buddies now.

I personally enjoy laffy taffies and swedish fish.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 13, 2014)

YEAH, Best Buddehs :3
I LUV Reese's Cups


----------



## Beary (Jan 13, 2014)

This may sound insane, but I dislike chocolate.

ARREST ME


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 13, 2014)

beary509 said:


> This may sound insane, but I dislike chocolate.
> 
> ARREST ME


Nah, it's alright, not everyone luvs what I luv xD


----------



## Cou (Jan 13, 2014)

You're so active and nice


----------



## Beary (Jan 13, 2014)

Hehehe hi Cow


----------



## radical6 (Jan 13, 2014)

i love when i know what your icons are haha
edit whoops: uh youre active i guess


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 13, 2014)

Cou said:


> You're so active and nice


Thanks Cou, you too!


----------



## Cou (Jan 13, 2014)

Pls don't call me cow no more :-(

Same as above hehe


----------



## Beary (Jan 13, 2014)

Cou said:


> Pls don't call me cow no more :-(
> 
> Same as above hehe



Sowwy, just part of my quirk xD
You seem very nice. I only know about you from the Oompa loompa incident.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 13, 2014)

MEH CANDY BUDDEH x3


----------



## Beary (Jan 13, 2014)

MAH REESE BUDDEH xD


----------



## Byngo (Jan 13, 2014)

Pretty nice. c:


----------



## Cou (Jan 13, 2014)

HAHAHA it's still not forgotten kyaa

You're too sweet tbh


----------



## Byngo (Jan 13, 2014)

Cou said:


> HAHAHA it's still not forgotten kyaa
> 
> You're too sweet tbh



You're extremely nice c:

I still haven't forgotten. lol


----------



## Cou (Jan 13, 2014)

You're so cute and sweet and nice and I have never been so happy to help anyone <3


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't know you. 3:


----------



## Cou (Jan 14, 2014)

you don't know me but you tried it's kk


----------



## harime (Jan 14, 2014)

You're like the best. ye, the best one that lived >:3


----------



## Cou (Jan 14, 2014)

You are definitely my favorite and I have never loved writing essays until I met you.


----------



## Minties (Jan 14, 2014)

You're always nice to everyone :3 I want to be your friend!


----------



## Amyy (Jan 14, 2014)

You're so nice and fun <3 and I'm really glad that we met and became friends <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice person


----------



## Murray (Jan 14, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> *Rules:*
> _If it's a full negative opinion, keep it to yourself_



ok :-----------------------)


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't know you enough to make any real opinion but I'd have to say you seem like a good person.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 14, 2014)

Only seen you 'round recently but you've been pretty cool


----------



## harime (Jan 14, 2014)

You seem pretty generous (judging by the amount of giveaways you've hosted) c:


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't really know you? but your avatar and signature are really cute c:


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Jan 14, 2014)

I've seen you make threads but don't really know you- you seem to be a very informative person with a lot of knowledge.


----------



## harime (Jan 14, 2014)

I've seen you a few times, pretty cool and sociable c:


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't know you, but your avatar is really cute!


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2014)

lookyhooky said:


> I don't know you, but your avatar is really cute!



SNICKERS YOU ARE REALLY GOOD FRIEND (also you avatar is cute also!!)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 14, 2014)

bidoof

(I like your ac tumblr)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 14, 2014)

bidoof

(I like your ac tumblr)


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 14, 2014)

OMG so kind, so generous, extremely cute graphics and artwork <3


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2014)

once you had your sig longer than 250 pixels so i reported you and you're obsessed with gala and its kinda creepy so i dont rly like you soz

but you make some good artwork!!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 14, 2014)

Your sigs are magical and I swear they change everytime I see you


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2014)

i like you 'cause you are funny


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 14, 2014)

Can never beat the amazing pokemon sigs.

Pretty nice in general, at least I don't judge my signature length :/


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 14, 2014)

You seem really nice, but some of your comments annoyed me at times 
and i love how you like Gala, shes so cute and underrated


----------



## Keera (Jan 14, 2014)

Cute sig.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 14, 2014)

Your new, so I don't think many people will be able to give their opinion of you. 

So... I like your signature c:


----------



## reyy (Jan 14, 2014)

Err I don't know you that much..


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 14, 2014)

Interesting siggys, Extremely over active in this area of TBT. Nice person


----------



## Byngo (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice :3


----------



## harime (Jan 14, 2014)

Pretty funny and honest c:


----------



## cIementine (Jan 14, 2014)

You're too small imo xD


----------



## harime (Jan 14, 2014)

Small is cozier! >:3
Hmm, you seem to like to diss others and honest. xD


----------



## Cou (Jan 14, 2014)

You're too adorable, cute 100x and too easy to fall in love with *Q*


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 14, 2014)

COU IS PERFECTION 100%%%%


----------



## Bowie (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, you're just adorable!


----------



## harime (Jan 14, 2014)

Cou makes me blush too much o////o
-
Ninja'd!
I don't see you around much but you're cool because David Bowie.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 14, 2014)

You're really nice and fun to hang around with


----------



## Cou (Jan 14, 2014)

You're too too too nice and always willing to talk to anyone :]


----------



## Bowie (Jan 14, 2014)

You're gorgeous!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 14, 2014)

Cou said:


> You're too too too nice and always willing to talk to anyone :]


Thanks Cou, that made my day :3

I've only seen you every so often but you seem like a nice person.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 14, 2014)

You're pretty fun and cool! c:


----------



## Bowie (Jan 14, 2014)

You're a very nice person!


----------



## Cou (Jan 14, 2014)

You are always so sweet and cares for others, I love that so much about you!!

Wow props to this thread, making everyone feel good. Hehe, we need this sometimes, once in a while. Gives others a good boost of self-esteem.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 14, 2014)

Cou said:


> Wow props to this thread, making everyone feel good. Hehe, we need this sometimes, once in a while. Gives others a good boost of self-esteem.


That's why I created It! :3


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 14, 2014)

You're nice.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 14, 2014)

You seem really nice!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 14, 2014)

You seem like a very kind and honest person


----------



## Byngo (Jan 14, 2014)

Fun and polite. Crazy, in a good way.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 14, 2014)

You're funny and very kind :3


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't really know you. Judging by your join date you're a bit new, nevertheless you seem like a nice person!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 14, 2014)

Kind of inactive.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 14, 2014)

Don't know you. I am haha! I've been defined as inactive since 08'


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 14, 2014)

Sometimes serious, but other than that, rather kind and nice .
Edit: for FoxWolf


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 14, 2014)

Changes user picture almost every time I see him/her and user title too.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice, for offering me Static, unfortunately it was never carried out


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 14, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> Changes user picture almost every time I see him/her and user title too.


Was that for me? Or did I ninja you? xD I never change my avatar.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 14, 2014)

Very social, posts a lot.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 14, 2014)

You're sensitive and that's adorable.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 14, 2014)

You're such a fun person! : D It's fun talking to you and that Egbert plush you made that one time was so cute! c:


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 14, 2014)

You've got a very nice dream town


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 14, 2014)

You've got good taste in villagers.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 14, 2014)

You've got a really nice sig there. Perfect for winter.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 14, 2014)

Confusing. When I'm serious, you're funny, and when I'm funny, you're serious.

Still a cool person, though.


----------



## Amyy (Jan 14, 2014)

I dont really know you D:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 14, 2014)

You are so amazing! Very friendly and kind!! ahhh I miss you for not being too active lately D:

goodluck with Marina! : D


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 14, 2014)

Bro/sis tier.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 14, 2014)

Don't think I've seen you before but you seem ok.


----------



## chocobeann (Jan 15, 2014)

You look like a nice person!
Never met you though! xD


----------



## harime (Jan 15, 2014)

You seem pretty talented and kind!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

Counting buddy! : D Really cute and I love your art omg


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2014)

Don't know you, just see you posting on the basement XD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

Cat lover? idk haven't seen you s:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2014)

Likes balloons (And I do love cats XD)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

More cats haha


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 15, 2014)

You have lots of sheep, therefore i like you


----------



## Omfa (Jan 15, 2014)

Your name sounds really good.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 15, 2014)

You nearly made me rage in the counting games. Consider that a compliment.


----------



## Cou (Jan 15, 2014)

Haha, I'm sure you're not a bad host oops


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 15, 2014)

You're too nice.


----------



## a potato (Jan 15, 2014)

A super penguin


----------



## Cou (Jan 15, 2014)

Your name makes me hungry


----------



## Bowie (Jan 15, 2014)

What a beauty you are!


----------



## Omfa (Jan 15, 2014)

Really kind guy.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 15, 2014)

Cool, I guess.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 15, 2014)

You're a really cool person, and you are serious sometimes. x3


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 15, 2014)

You seem nerdy, and in a good way.


----------



## Beary (Jan 15, 2014)

You always play mafia, and were the worst host ever. o_o'


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 15, 2014)

Haha x3, Candy bud!


----------



## harime (Jan 15, 2014)

You're cool and fun to hang around with/talk to c: Also very active.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 15, 2014)

I need to remember to log off, does it say i'm online during the day?

Anyweres, You're a great person and you're one of the kindest people on TBT i've met


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 15, 2014)

da friggin bomb diggity

ma homie


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 15, 2014)

I guezz we be homies x3


----------



## Cou (Jan 15, 2014)

u too awsum :]


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 15, 2014)

You too awsumererer :3


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2014)

Ur qr


----------



## Bowie (Jan 15, 2014)

Internally beautiful!


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Jan 15, 2014)

Maybe more mature and fancy?


----------



## Cariad (Jan 16, 2014)

Big nosed!


----------



## matt (Jan 16, 2014)

Wet


----------



## Mao (Jan 16, 2014)

Great advertiser xD


----------



## Cariad (Jan 16, 2014)

matt said:


> Wet



Thanks *sarcasm*

Funny!


----------



## Omfa (Jan 16, 2014)

Blue


----------



## Bowie (Jan 16, 2014)

Extremely caring!


----------



## Byngo (Jan 16, 2014)

Kind, caring and very meticulous with your wording! c:


----------



## unravel (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey chick,
You're hot purrr


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 17, 2014)

Very rude and mean and plays Dota 2 which is awful!

Just kidding she's very nice and I look forward to her return on mumble!


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 17, 2014)

i dont know 

hes tom??


----------



## unravel (Jan 17, 2014)

Good question MLP fan?


----------



## Farobi (Jan 17, 2014)

takes mafia seriously?? (i think) lmao hai


----------



## Omfa (Jan 17, 2014)

I've always imagined your name as Faraone. (From Il Faraone, which is El Shaarawy's nickname)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2014)

Likes AC Milan too much


----------



## Omfa (Jan 17, 2014)

Likes Japan too much


----------



## unravel (Jan 17, 2014)

Sexy Pic?




Tom said:


> Very rude and mean and plays Dota 2 which is awful!
> 
> Just kidding she's very nice and I look forward to her return on mumble!


K Tom 


Farobi said:


> takes mafia seriously?? (i think) lmao hai



Actually I wasn't I swear it looks aggressive :U


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2014)

friend


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2014)

Likes to be incredibly pin-point and exact about that pet peeves thread. Calm down.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 17, 2014)

Seems cool. Doesn't cause any trouble.


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 17, 2014)

fears the cuteness


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 17, 2014)

Cute avatars and stories!


----------



## Klinkguin (Jan 17, 2014)

Funny signature and cute avatar. You are a nice person


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2014)

Gengarfrogs


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 17, 2014)

Can never explain the amazement of that avi, very nice!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks. And it's from a manga series called Bloody Mary :3

Likes Gala which I agree on because she and Rasher are the only nice pigs imo.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 24, 2014)

You are very crazy sometimes but you're also really nice.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 24, 2014)

Rly happy


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, you love to give hugs, and your enjoyable to talk to =3


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 24, 2014)

Ninja.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 24, 2014)

Gross


----------



## Byngo (Jan 24, 2014)

Rude

jk fun c:


----------



## Mary (Jan 24, 2014)

Different


----------



## Beary (Jan 24, 2014)

You are so unique and nice! c:


----------



## Byngo (Jan 24, 2014)

Mary said:


> Different



Hopefully that's not a negative thing o:

Kind


----------



## Cou (Jan 24, 2014)

cute 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops ninja but i could say the sam e<3


----------



## Marc Franks (Jan 24, 2014)

Sweet, elegant, Respectful and very friendly. :3 ^o^


----------



## Cou (Jan 24, 2014)

V... very sweet and friendly


----------



## Mary (Jan 24, 2014)

Cute


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 24, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Gross



Just because of one night, I'm gross.
Sheesh.

Nice, awesome, amazing.


----------



## Cou (Jan 24, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> lynn105 said:
> 
> 
> > Gross
> ...



Wh-----what is this??????????

very very very very very very very everything


----------



## Mary (Jan 24, 2014)

Get your mind out of the gutter! 

Kind


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 24, 2014)

Cou said:


> Wh-----what is this??????????
> 
> very very very very very very very everything



We had a little chat one night.
I let my bad side show.

Just a little clingy.


----------



## Mary (Jan 24, 2014)

Optimistic


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 24, 2014)

Mary said:


> Pessimistic



Fixed it for you~

Actually, I've chamged my mind: Nice, awesome, and a great friend (without being friends)!


----------



## Marc Franks (Jan 24, 2014)

I believe you have a very beautiful soul, I like your personality so far from what ive seen, you're a very interesting and unique person.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 24, 2014)

You're awesome, and I try to annoy you sometimes X3
EDIT: For Mary


----------



## Mary (Jan 24, 2014)

Haha, wow.

Buy me a Coke and we can be BFFs. (Kidding... Sort of.)


Interesting. Impressive knowledge of Spanish.


----------



## Marc Franks (Jan 24, 2014)

Mary, i get a very joyful vibe from you, fun to be around and a good person to talk to about anything.


----------



## Mary (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't think I've seen you around before. Although, you seem to be good at flattery.


----------



## Cou (Jan 24, 2014)

cute and sweet and funny lol


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 24, 2014)

You're one of my favorite users on the forum Cou! Thanks for being so inviting when I joined . You're really Awesum x3


----------



## Mary (Jan 24, 2014)

Fluffy.


What?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 24, 2014)

I dunno xD. You are actually really kind though you can be serious =3


----------



## Cou (Jan 24, 2014)

awww you're so sweet and friendly <3 Also very inviting to anything. ^_^


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 24, 2014)

Cou said:


> awww you're so sweet and friendly <3 Also very inviting to anything. ^_^


Just wanna say thanks =3


----------



## Byngo (Jan 24, 2014)

Very funny <3


----------



## Cou (Jan 24, 2014)

you gave me that classy feeling when i met you (i think cause your previous avatar and siggy)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 24, 2014)

tHE BEST!!!!!


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 25, 2014)

Just want to say this:

A nice, kind, amazing person. A good friend, and all those things.
Thanks for introducing me to this wonderful community, lynn, your patronage is well-appreciated!


----------



## radical6 (Jan 25, 2014)

well i dont know u at all and idk i dont rly have an opinion of u tbh


----------



## Cou (Jan 25, 2014)

i;m honestly sorry you have to be shipped with that prick


----------



## radical6 (Jan 25, 2014)

i know, i feel bad for me too
anyway i think ur p cool bc u know a bunch of anime/manga tht i know so A+!!


----------



## Cou (Jan 25, 2014)

i think you're pretty funny and i love how you talk to people and also because we know too much of the same anime/manga

and tbh i actually like how you're a tsundere to thunder hehehehe


----------



## Minties (Jan 25, 2014)

You're adorbs :3


----------



## BubbleRadius (Jan 25, 2014)

Love the username! ^^


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 25, 2014)

don't know u but nice signature! WOW.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't know you that well, though I've seen you. I bet you're a "Big Forum User" xD


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 25, 2014)

points out obvious, look above


----------



## Beary (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't know you, sowwy xD


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 25, 2014)

Beary youre getting much better at Mafia! Im sorry you died! :c


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 25, 2014)

nice avatar


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah seem like an overall cool person, but I'm still wondering why you changed your signature to that. At first I thought you were making fun of my old sig. but I can't jump to a conclusion


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Loves Garry's Mod.

Also #tymeko


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha, well, you are an awesum person. Though you seem to always ship tymeko lol x3


----------



## Beary (Feb 3, 2014)

For that ship,lololol


----------



## Byngo (Feb 3, 2014)

You're pretty nice c:


----------



## Beary (Feb 3, 2014)

For being a Lunatic? cx
No but really, you seem like a very nice person. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

nice signature, dont know you much xD


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 3, 2014)

One of my friends here on TBT


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

yeah XD i have you on steam too


----------



## Trundle (Feb 3, 2014)

stop dominating every thread you post in, it's annoying


----------



## Byngo (Feb 3, 2014)

From what I've seen, you seem to be rather rude. But I don't know you that well... so yeah~ c:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Has a lot of feathers?


----------



## Mary (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 3, 2014)

Really funnyyy


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Likes Goldie and posts a lot


----------



## Mary (Feb 3, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Really funnyyy



Your reason..wow.
Interesting


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 3, 2014)

You are a kind person


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Likes Klonoa a lot


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 3, 2014)

Posts everywhere, everywhere.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 3, 2014)

I've only seen you a couple times, but you seem nice


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

...you again


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 3, 2014)

i see you everywhere

coolio


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

has a bit different sig and picture.. nice i guess?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 3, 2014)

You don't seem to like me whatsoever, but you're cool x3
EDIT: For Makkine


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 3, 2014)

idk ye


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't know ya but your avatar is mighty adorable :3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 3, 2014)

I have seen your username in a lot of places, but i can't say I know you


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

Funnn


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

nice has a lot of birthstones XD


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 4, 2014)

A person who shops at TBT store frequently


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

xD' yea

Likes Frozen too much


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 6, 2014)

You are active, and really cool


----------



## Byngo (Feb 6, 2014)

You're really nice and funny! c:


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 6, 2014)

your funny


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks Lunatic, you're awesome and funny 
EDIT: for Lunatic


----------



## Cory (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm on a chatzy with you right now lol. You are very nice and funny and have a good taste in music lol.


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 6, 2014)

Champ2947 said:


> I'm on a chatzy with you right now lol. You are very nice and funny and have a good taste in music lol.


Also on chatzy with him. Nanaaaaaaaa na na na nananana. Katamari Damacyyyyyyy <3
Awesome and funny ;D <3 much love.


----------



## Mary (Feb 6, 2014)

Lovely user, cute avatar, and a beautiful name.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 6, 2014)

You are really kind and nice, you have many similar interests with me, and you are just an overall amazing person =D
EDIT: Ninja'd, For Jellie


----------



## straitjackt (Feb 6, 2014)

YOU BEAT ME FOR JELLY YOU FIEND.

Naw you're cool. You have lotsa pets and like sonic. :3 Which is awesome. Woot.

(edited for Ty xP )


----------



## Cory (Feb 6, 2014)

Great person and gave me Freya today.


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 6, 2014)

who r u i m kidding ur coolio


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 6, 2014)

You're avatar scares me ;-;


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 6, 2014)

ur obessions with horses intrigues me

[jk ur amazing<3]


----------



## straitjackt (Feb 6, 2014)

Anjellie said:


> You're avatar scares me ;-;



MINE! JELLY IS AMAZING. THAT IS ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 6, 2014)

YOU LIKE SONIC, U AWESOME haha X3


----------



## Mary (Feb 6, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 6, 2014)

ur weird
edit: mARY I KNEW IT YOU WOULD NINJA'D ME I


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 6, 2014)

@Makkine you should mean Llamas :c 

MYTURN This girl is amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazeballs and I love her so much and she's so cute and bootiful <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

FUDGE IT MAKKINE.


----------



## Cory (Feb 6, 2014)

You are very random and good at making signatures 
Edit: Ughhhh really Jelly.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 6, 2014)

You're really cool and love katamari music


----------



## Mary (Feb 6, 2014)

Makkine said:


> ur weird
> edit: mARY I KNEW IT YOU WOULD NINJA'D ME I



Because it's Ty. It's my obligation.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 6, 2014)

You're a really nice and great person, though you randomly came out of nowhere and shipped us together xD


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 6, 2014)

You smell :u
But I love you and your smell <3

Okay seriously this is my last post xD.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 6, 2014)

Haha THHHAAAANNKKSSS Jellie, anyways, you are now one of my better friends on TBT!


----------



## Byngo (Feb 6, 2014)

Again you're lovely o:


----------



## Beary (Feb 6, 2014)

You be a Lunatic

#Tunalick2014


----------



## emeraldfox (Feb 6, 2014)

I see you everywhere, your pretty popular


----------



## Beary (Feb 6, 2014)

emeraldfox said:


> I see you everywhere, your pretty popular



Popular? o_o
This is why TBT > Social life

You are very nice, I don' know you all that well though. cx


----------



## Jawile (Feb 6, 2014)

You're the most amazing awesomest person I have ever met! cx


----------



## Beary (Feb 6, 2014)

<3
Same as you said, lol cx


----------



## 17eddyd (Feb 6, 2014)

I dont know you to well but I see you a lot of places


----------



## Beary (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't know you either. Never seen you. cx


----------



## Miley (Feb 6, 2014)

I've never seen you.
You seem nice though :3


----------



## Byngo (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't really know you well at all, but you seem nice. :3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 6, 2014)

You're amazing nice, and you're pretty funny xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 7, 2014)

I dunno


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2014)

haven't seen you much so nice i guess?


----------



## harime (Feb 7, 2014)

You're pretty much everywhere in the basement and quite hyper d:


----------



## mayorvanessa (Feb 7, 2014)

I've never seen you before.
So, nice I guess. x3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2014)

the same x3


----------



## toastia (Feb 7, 2014)

I think you are everywhere in the basement


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2014)

you too ahaha 


derp xD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 7, 2014)

In the basement. Like everywhere


----------



## toastia (Feb 7, 2014)

true dat


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't know you that well, but I know you always have awesome derpy avatars xD


----------



## Beary (Feb 7, 2014)

I know you, LOLOL.
Or do I? c;


----------



## kasane (Feb 8, 2014)

Your name sounds familiar but...*brain overload*


----------



## sej (Feb 8, 2014)

Really nice


----------



## augafey (Feb 8, 2014)

Probably sweet in person, but a little immature on the boards.


----------



## applepopple (Feb 8, 2014)

Always nice & polite, dedicated cycler


----------



## toastia (Feb 8, 2014)

only seen you once :3


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 8, 2014)

Your grammar is kinda annoying and all the over the top excitement
but you seem nice, and an up and coming member


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 8, 2014)

Sheep buddy! : D


----------



## toastia (Feb 8, 2014)

EVERYWHERE in the basement! I literally see you all over the place.


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 8, 2014)

see you around. a little hyperactive eheh xD


----------



## mob (Feb 8, 2014)

ive never seen you around before, so i cant really say anything.


----------



## Beary (Feb 8, 2014)

You are very nice! I entered your giveaway. ^^


----------



## mob (Feb 8, 2014)

You are very nice as well! You gave me Marshal, from your giveaway.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 8, 2014)

Not seen you too much 
lovely villagers though


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't know you well but you seem pretty nice =)


----------



## Mary (Feb 8, 2014)

perfect


----------



## Volvagia (Feb 8, 2014)

i dont know you but ive seen your posts and you seem nice


----------



## Beary (Feb 8, 2014)

Very nice. C:


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 8, 2014)

CANDEH BUDDEH x3


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 8, 2014)

EDITED CAUSE BEARY AND TY BEAT ME ;-;

@TY You're mah bestest buddy on here, Ty-pop-wop-dop-lop-mops!~


----------



## toastia (Feb 8, 2014)

NEVA EVA EVA SEEN YOU IN DA BASEMENT


----------



## Mary (Feb 8, 2014)

nuts


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 8, 2014)

A great judge of character.


----------



## toastia (Feb 8, 2014)

Egbert lover


----------



## Beary (Feb 8, 2014)

Nuts and walnuts.


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 8, 2014)

A great judge of character.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2014)

hawt


----------



## Byngo (Feb 8, 2014)

This may surprise you: Despite differences we may have had in the past, I think you're overall a pretty nice person. :3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 8, 2014)

A very nice user, with a good sense of humor


----------



## Beary (Feb 8, 2014)

CANDEH BUDEH


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 8, 2014)

Funny and an amazing person
Also obsessed with -> http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/19c35oidyf35igif/original.gif

XD <3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 8, 2014)

My best friend on TBT, you're really nice and fun to talk to =D


----------



## toastia (Feb 8, 2014)

Sonic fan


----------



## mob (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't know who you are, so no opinion..


----------



## toastia (Feb 8, 2014)

Same.


----------



## salarian (Feb 8, 2014)

I think I've seen you a couple times.


----------



## mob (Feb 8, 2014)

Likes the color blue?


----------



## Beary (Feb 8, 2014)

Very nice, although I don't remember the Marshal thing o.o


----------



## Mary (Feb 8, 2014)

Epicness personified.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 8, 2014)

You're a kind person, and you are a supporter of tyary haha


----------



## Mary (Feb 8, 2014)

Tyary ftw. You know you love me.


----------



## emeraldfox (Feb 8, 2014)

Your awesome <3 I see you around all teh time :3
Edit: And your sig is amazing omf


----------



## Beary (Feb 8, 2014)

Very nice to everyone! ^^


----------



## Mary (Feb 8, 2014)

Lovely.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emeraldfox said:


> Your awesome <3 I see you around all teh time :3
> Edit: And your sig is amazing omf



And thanks!


----------



## Beary (Feb 8, 2014)

A great Aspie friend ^^

<3


----------



## Byngo (Feb 8, 2014)

So kind and sweet <3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 8, 2014)

Very kind, and funny


----------



## Amyy (Feb 8, 2014)

you seem really friendly and funny


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you!  and too you to!


----------



## Beary (Feb 8, 2014)

You are very nice and caring 



Lunatic said:


> So kind and sweet <3



Thank you! ^^


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 9, 2014)

Really sweet and funny~


----------



## Beary (Feb 9, 2014)

A fantastic friend ~


----------



## Bowie (Feb 9, 2014)

I find you to be a very kind person!


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm guessing you might be a David Bowie fan, can't tell though. (;


----------



## Farobi (Feb 9, 2014)

You seem like a guy but i think you're a girl


----------



## unravel (Feb 9, 2014)

^ Likes potatoes.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 9, 2014)

Farobi said:


> You seem like a guy but i think you're a girl



Oh really? D: Is that a good or a bad thing... XD (I'm a girl.) 

You seem really nice, I've only see you post a few times on the forums before.


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 9, 2014)

That avatar makes me happy. You seem nice


----------



## Bowie (Feb 9, 2014)

You're just lovely!


----------



## harime (Feb 9, 2014)

Very honest and laidback c:


----------



## Amyy (Feb 9, 2014)

youre so cute and i actually would like to be better friends with you


----------



## dollydaydream (Feb 9, 2014)

I love your avatar and to seem adorable anyway ^_^


----------



## Bowie (Feb 9, 2014)

How could I possibly forget that adorable avatar?


----------



## Beary (Feb 9, 2014)

How could I ever forget that guy always in your avatar and signature? cx


----------



## matt (Feb 9, 2014)

Cool avatar


----------



## Beary (Feb 9, 2014)

Ooohhh I love that game that your avatar is! ~


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 9, 2014)

Your signature is virtually impossible to read.
cheesy quote
other than that ur ok


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

You seem cool.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 9, 2014)

Really nice i think  genuine


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice, with a good taste in villagers.


----------



## Beary (Feb 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Your signature is virtually impossible to read.
> cheesy quote
> other than that ur ok



I haven't had time to fix my signature, sorry...
The quote isn't cheesy! Jay's isn't, neither is the other, as I came up with it myself.


Anyways, Mary is a very kind person!


----------



## Byngo (Feb 9, 2014)

Super nice and friendly. :3

Btw, I love your sig o:


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't really know you at all.


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Fluffy.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

Mary is "Mary"


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks, Captain!
You have matured a lot since you first joined, and I have grown to like you.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 9, 2014)

You seem very kind. I don't know you that well, but that's what I've noticed. ^^


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

What? Thanks! I am really flattered! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

(In reply to Mary)


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

Person above me, I see you like Pokemon! I do to!


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Just going to say that I have no idea why people think I'm nice. xD


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 9, 2014)

Because your avatar makes you come across as an insanely innocent individual!

P.S. you're nice.


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Innocent. Pffft...
Again, I dunno.


----------



## toastia (Feb 9, 2014)

You like penguins. That's all I know.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

Prin said:


> You like penguins. That's all I know.


 I think you like memes


----------



## Trundle (Feb 9, 2014)

You are


you are
the reason I got banned hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

You're sometimes obnoxious, but I like your sense of humor.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

Lol Idk u like pasta


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 9, 2014)

(to Mary)
Every time I look at your avatar I mistake it for a Poliwag


----------



## Byngo (Feb 9, 2014)

You seem nice.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 9, 2014)

*GUYS STOP GIVING PEOPLE YOUR HONEST OPINIONS OF THEM!*
You can only give your honest opinion IF it's positive, because obviously TBT only accepts happiness and censorship. If you don't like anybody then you have to keep your mouth shut! (Even though this is a "Give your opinion" thread, your opinion is irrelevant here!)
Unless of course you wish to receive a warning.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> *GUYS STOP GIVING PEOPLE YOUR HONEST OPINIONS OF THEM!*
> You can only give your honest opinion IF it's positive, because obviously TBT only accepts happiness and censorship. If you don't like anybody then you have to keep your mouth shut! (Even though this is a "Give your opinion" thread, your opinion is irrelevant here!)
> Unless of course you wish to receive a warning.


You like rules.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 9, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> You're kind of rude. I've seen the (sometimes) stupid things you say to people. :x
> 
> My absolute honest opinion~


 
THAT IS NOT ALLOWED! YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY NOT ALLOWED TO GIVE ANYBODY YOUR NEGATIVE OPINIONS OF THEM! YOU WILL WITHOUT A DOUBT RECEIVE A WARNING SHORTLY!

TBT DOES NOT TOLERATE THIS SORT OF BEHAVIOR!

I'm not rude, I just don't care what people think of me. If your opinion of me is based off the little conversation I had with beary509, then you should be more optimistic about people you meet.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> THAT IS NOT ALLOWED! YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY NOT ALLOWED TO GIVE ANYBODY YOUR NEGATIVE OPINIONS OF THEM! YOU WILL WITHOUT A DOUBT RECEIVE A WARNING SHORTLY!
> 
> TBT DOES NOT TOLERATE THIS SORT OF BEHAVIOR!
> 
> I'm not rude, I just don't care what people think of me. If your opinion of me is based off the little conversation I had with beary509, then you should be more optimistic about people you meet.



My original post was for Trundle, but I was ninja'd. Saying you seem nice is my honest opinion. o:


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

I think your kind, and funnny


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 9, 2014)

woo pokemon guy


Lunatic said:


> My original post was for Trundle, but I was ninja'd. Saying you seem nice is my honest opinion. o:



Oh! Well in that case thank you very much! 
You're not so bad yourself!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> woo pokemon guy
> 
> 
> Oh! Well in that case thank you very much!
> You're not so bad yourself!


Poke moms boss one word u-u


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 9, 2014)

Must a PINCH too LUCKY.


----------



## applepopple (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't know you, but you seem like a nice and smart person  And I also like your signature <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice cycling person ^_^


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Nice cycling person ^_^


One word ^-^ yeaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice and friendly person ^ w ^ ) <3


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Sweet. Good taste in smug unicorns.


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 9, 2014)

A total boss who is really nice and helpful.

with a layer of derpiness.


----------



## Mao (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't know you, but your part of the story in the crazy hard game is so funny hahaha. I'm not as active anymore so you might not know me idk


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 9, 2014)

You seem really nice. :3 I like your avatar, it's really cute. :3


----------



## Bowie (Feb 9, 2014)

Very generous!


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Fabulous


----------



## Beary (Feb 9, 2014)

So awesome


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Sweet, misunderstood.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2014)

Determined


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

I hate you.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2014)

Rude


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Subtle
And get that thing off my wall RIGHT now.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2014)

Confused.

wot u talkin bout m8


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Has a sense of humor that would be epic in literature, but in actuality it makes him seem like an ***.

I'm in a bad mood today, I think.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 9, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Sweet <3


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 9, 2014)

Kind person! <3


----------



## Beary (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't know you very well, but you seem nice. C:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 9, 2014)

Really sweet and fuunnnn <33


----------



## Beary (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank youuuu <3

Very happy and encouraging!


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 9, 2014)

Bear.


----------



## Beary (Feb 9, 2014)

Person.


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 10, 2014)

I see you everywhere. You are a nice person.


----------



## Momonoki (Feb 10, 2014)

Seems like a funny bubbly person!


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 10, 2014)

Is really sweet and a lovely person  <3


----------



## applepopple (Feb 10, 2014)

Is the nicest and loveliest person in this forums <3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 10, 2014)

You're really kind and awesome to talk to


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 10, 2014)

Has a cute avatar/ siggy set. :3


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 10, 2014)

Good artist


----------



## Beary (Feb 10, 2014)

Very nice person c:


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 10, 2014)

You're an amazingly nice person and you are fun to talk to


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 10, 2014)

O3O nice person. Skilled will Gary's mod.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 12, 2014)

Such a nice person :3

Edit: Oh yeah and I see you a lot too~


----------



## Beary (Feb 12, 2014)

Very kind!  Dat giveaway doh


----------



## Byngo (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice, funny and all that jazz~ :3


----------



## Beary (Feb 12, 2014)

Very funny! 
But mafia .-.

Tunalick FTW


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2014)

Likes weird avatars


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 12, 2014)

beary509 said:


> Tunalick FTW


Lol x3, anyways, you love those singing Japanese guys who dress up as girls xD


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 13, 2014)

A very nice person!


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2014)

You seem kind c:


----------



## Beary (Feb 13, 2014)

Hilarious and nice ^^


----------



## Farobi (Feb 13, 2014)

most likely not mafia c:


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

says not here but with green light >_>

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait idt thats an opinion LMAO

cool


----------



## kasane (Feb 13, 2014)

A sweet person :3
Who is always surprised with !!!
XD


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 13, 2014)

I love your username <3 not sure why...


----------



## courtky (Feb 13, 2014)

She has a cute avatar and from what I've seen she's super awesome.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2014)

I do to know you much at all, but like I always say to anyone, you seem nice :3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

funny person xp


----------



## mob (Feb 13, 2014)

You're everywhere!


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 13, 2014)

She is a very nice person! Been trying to help me get Fauna. She is my hero! <3


----------



## matt (Feb 13, 2014)

Cute avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

Is everywhere


----------



## Beary (Feb 13, 2014)

Everywhere xD


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 13, 2014)

A great friend!


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> A great friend!



Ditto

c:


----------



## Spindoctor52 (Feb 13, 2014)

Interesting!


----------



## Beary (Feb 13, 2014)

Funny !

(Ninja'd)


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 13, 2014)

Really cool and an amazing friend! =D


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2014)

#tymeko 5ever


----------



## kasane (Feb 15, 2014)

Seen you around the Basement CX

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yui Z said:


> I love your username <3 not sure why...



Aw thank you! <3
It's basically a combo of kitsune (fox) and Nikki (taken from the Anime Mirai Nikki) if that's what you were wondering XD

Plus my avatar is Akise Aru who is also from Mirai Nikki <3
i luv him~~


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 15, 2014)

has a really adorable signature c:


----------



## Cariad (Feb 15, 2014)

Like shrunk


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 15, 2014)

I always recognize you from your avatar xD you seem to be a frog fan to hehe


----------



## Cariad (Feb 15, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I always recognize you from your avatar xD you seem to be a frog fan to hehe



Honestly, I am scared of frogs, I just think ACNL frogs are cute. But it is the closest i can get without wetting myself or screaming. They don't really look like frogs.

You do a lot of cycling and promoting. You seem generous with your hybrid shop and stuff


----------



## Mary (Feb 15, 2014)

You seem sweet. <3


----------



## Farobi (Feb 15, 2014)

Really sweet and seems a lot more friendly recently


----------



## Mary (Feb 15, 2014)

Lovely. <3 <3
Dunno who that rose was from, though. <3


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 15, 2014)

saamammazing what a babe


----------



## Sloom (Feb 15, 2014)

I hardly know you, nice avatar though


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice, started that pwp thread


----------



## Beary (Feb 15, 2014)

Adorable avatar


----------



## Farobi (Feb 15, 2014)

Don't know much about you, but you seem pretty cool!


----------



## Sloom (Feb 15, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Nice, started that pwp thread



Glad you noticed it , feel free to stop by there any time you want


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't know you


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

You're new.


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Everywhere today


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Unknown to me.


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Unknown to me too


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Stalker.


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Getting to know each other slowly


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

A guy I don't want to know through stalking


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Posting rapidly


----------



## Sloom (Feb 16, 2014)

Some guy who I don't know who loves stargazing


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

A person who dashes


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 16, 2014)

Rocks for having Rasher and Katt in their town


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

COMEDY GOLD INCARNATE


----------



## Beary (Feb 16, 2014)

Very nice c:


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

The picture in your siggy spoiler is cute <3 I also love your avatar too hehe


----------



## BubbleRadius (Feb 16, 2014)

Someone whos loves to glitch&Party xD


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

She's fabulous! ^


----------



## Beary (Feb 16, 2014)

Ahhhh thank you 
You are very nice! I remember your giveaway. So much excitement!


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

The person I guessed the age of and almost got it right^ haha xD


----------



## Byngo (Feb 16, 2014)

Pretty nice :3


----------



## Beary (Feb 16, 2014)

Very awesome ^^


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 16, 2014)

Amazing Friend and fun to hang out with


----------



## Mary (Feb 16, 2014)

perf


----------



## Bowie (Feb 16, 2014)

Very kind!


----------



## Byngo (Feb 16, 2014)

Very merry

OMG DID YOU SEE WHAT I DID THERE?!?!


----------



## Mary (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah, yeah. Me christmas, little lambs, all the jokes.

Bowie: Fabulous
Lunatic: same.


----------



## Beary (Feb 16, 2014)

100% Fabulous


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 16, 2014)

AWESUM x3


----------



## Mary (Feb 16, 2014)

Siggy <3


----------



## Beary (Feb 16, 2014)

Ammazun


----------



## Mary (Feb 16, 2014)

Makkine said:


> saamammazing what a babe



Uhhhhhhh, Makkine? What?




Candeh ^^


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 16, 2014)

So kind ^^ muco lovo!


----------



## Bowie (Feb 16, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mary (Feb 16, 2014)

Lovely.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSauce (Feb 16, 2014)

friendly ^u^


----------



## toastia (Feb 16, 2014)

I dunno, never seen you xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2014)

Likes huge signatures and posting a lot


----------



## Mary (Feb 16, 2014)

One-third of my ship


----------



## SuperAwesomeSauce (Feb 16, 2014)

Prin said:


> I dunno, never seen you xD



not very shocking to say the least about that statement, also for mary, part time cycler


----------



## Beary (Feb 16, 2014)

Your signature is huge .-.


----------



## Mary (Feb 16, 2014)

Candeh >~<


----------



## SuperAwesomeSauce (Feb 16, 2014)

beary509 said:


> Your signature is huge .-.



yes, yes it is and ALL of the roses for mary


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2014)

likes francine too much


----------



## Mary (Feb 16, 2014)

Likes Ty too much .-.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSauce (Feb 16, 2014)

Umeko said:


> likes francine too much



what? also cheerful for mary


----------



## Beary (Feb 16, 2014)

Likes Doctor Who? :0


----------



## SuperAwesomeSauce (Feb 16, 2014)

beary509 said:


> Likes Doctor Who? :0



yes, yes I do. likes pokemon


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2014)

likes bears idk


----------



## toastia (Feb 16, 2014)

basement dweller


----------



## SuperAwesomeSauce (Feb 16, 2014)

shocked beyond recognition


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2014)

derpaherp


----------



## Beary (Feb 16, 2014)

That avatar....it scares me


｡^‿^｡


----------



## Aizu (Feb 16, 2014)

Pok?mon trainer （＾∇＾）


----------



## toastia (Feb 16, 2014)

Active and hyperactive xD


----------



## Beary (Feb 16, 2014)

Very active ● ω●


----------



## Bowie (Feb 16, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Beary (Feb 16, 2014)

Very kind.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 16, 2014)

weird quotes in your signature
//uncomfortable//


----------



## Byngo (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice, funny sometimes


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 16, 2014)

ur a lunatic


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, u r funny


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 16, 2014)

cool,becuz we are Filipino


----------



## toastia (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice Princess-like girl


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 16, 2014)

If your NN ID is a reference to the song I don't wanna pray by edward sharpe and the magnetic zeros then you're beyond amazing

if it isn't, then you're meh


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 16, 2014)

likes candy? o-o

Pokemon fan <33


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 16, 2014)

I dunno you well, but you seem pretty cool


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 16, 2014)

Da Bomb Diggity


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 16, 2014)

You seem really cool, and you always have adorable avatars :3


----------



## Cory (Feb 16, 2014)

You are a shenanigans maker


----------



## kasane (Feb 16, 2014)

A champ XP


----------



## Beary (Feb 16, 2014)

awesome signature


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 16, 2014)

likes pokemon!(i wuv pokemon three)


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 16, 2014)

Adorable Avatarz x3


----------



## Farobi (Feb 17, 2014)

i think you're a huge nintendo fan


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

I think you have a lot of candy *.*


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 17, 2014)

Farobi said:


> i think you're a huge nintendo fan


Correction, Huge Sonic Fan x3



And Yui Z, you seem pretty nice and I see you a lot around TBT but we've never talked


----------



## sej (Feb 17, 2014)

Lovely person always so kind


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't know you much, but you appear kind :3


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> Correction, Huge Sonic Fan x3
> 
> 
> 
> And Yui Z, you seem pretty nice and I see you a lot around TBT but we've never talked


We should talk then  me and my sister used to be sonic fans haha - it's the style which started her interest in art.

And Lunatic you seem really nice and your avatar is funny xD


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Very nice ~ （‐＾▽＾‐）


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't know you


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 17, 2014)

Aw Giz, you're a fellow sheep lover, ain't ya?


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 17, 2014)

you seem nice but i dont know you


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

We've never talked and I've only really come across you a couple of times :3 I always recognize your username though hehe


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Your fabulous! (Like me)!


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Your signatureeee
Im dying omgg


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

cute pic!


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Back at you x3


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Cute cute cute cute siggy >w<


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank youuu

Very nice and generous (｡･ω･｡)


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Seems really nice but we've never actually talked


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 17, 2014)

AWESUM CANDEH BUDDEH xD
EDIT: For Beary


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Confuzzled .-.


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Lol. You got ninja'd >:3

CANDEH BUDDHE <33

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got ninja'd...(｡･ω･｡)
That was for Ty


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 17, 2014)

Actually, I was on the wrong page and I didn't realize it, so I thought I had to say something to Beary xDDD


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

The person I keep 'ninja ing' xDDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got ninjad back


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Huehuehue. Awesome.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Fabulous person above this post^


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

*facepalms*
I though you were talking about yourself for a second, LOL
Very funny xD


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Aww but I suppose I am pretty fabulous too ~hehe


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

has sweets floor


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Notices details


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

and sweets table


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 17, 2014)

Pretty funny and fun to talk with x3


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Okay is REALLY good at noticing details  ~ seems like a nice person too

- - - Post Merge - - -

EEEEEEP NINJA ATTACK D:


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Has Merengue ;n;

She moved out of my town on her own accord...

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJAS


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2014)

Is beary sweet.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Can't stop laughing since we keep ninja ing each other :L

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mary = nice person


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice person  (GOTTA HURRY B 4 IM NINJAD)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2014)

TYMEKO


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2014)

Tyary!


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

MARYYYY <3333

Awesome friend ^^


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Has a spoiler in siggy :0


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Has a spoiler in her siggy as well 8D


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

has a pic in spoiler


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 17, 2014)

Funneh x3


----------



## sej (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't know you. seems like a nice person tho! That was for the person above the above poster btw


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice, but twiggy :-/


----------



## sej (Feb 17, 2014)

What do you mean? 

You are a very nice person! Done a lot for me!


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Doesn't like twiggy?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 17, 2014)

You love tyary lolol xD
EDIT: For Mary


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2014)

Ty is amazing.


----------



## BubbleRadius (Feb 17, 2014)

Is wanted by everyone. The amount of roses!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2014)

has a lot of bells


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

I need bells ;-;

Always has creepy avatars...


----------



## toastia (Feb 17, 2014)

sakura


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Likes afros?

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJAD yewsahltewtphnjhbofdskal D:


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

NINJAS EVERYONE xD


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Ninjas me back


----------



## toastia (Feb 17, 2014)

likes bears


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Likes anime


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Meow :3


----------



## Lotte (Feb 17, 2014)

Wants to be a cat :3


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Likes Ankha


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Likes cake


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

It's okie I guess :3 ^^

Is a sassy sloth


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

You've been ninja'ing me constantly xD


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Dammit! Ninja'd ._.
Likes  feathers


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

thinks they are fabulous


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

LOL
Has a good sense of humor? xD


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> thinks they are fabulous



I AM FABULOUSE!





Likes cake


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

cocky


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2014)

You seem nice ^_^


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Likes roses


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice? Idk never seen you... xP


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Now you have! But watch out im cocky.
Has a pretty avatar ^^


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

cray-cray


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2014)

ATTACK OF THE NINJAS! SAVE YOURSELVES.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Hardly. Likes blossoms


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

cray-cray


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2014)

Sassy

Darn y'all.

Pwetty nice.


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

loved


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Likes to repeat themselves


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

has a very hard to pronounce username


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Has an underscore in name.


----------



## BubbleRadius (Feb 17, 2014)

Has a cute avatar!

EDIT: AAHHH NINJAD JFIREGH JIDSUFJC LD

Uh has a weird sig pic! xD


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Ty! And you havent seen the cat returns? :O
likes one piece


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

likes to point out the obvious


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Naaah.

likes to to state the obvious of me stating the obvious.


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2014)

Is quite repetitive


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

You're nice c:

VERY MERRY


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2014)

*facedesk*
Crayzay


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Has a nice friendcode


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

has a rose


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Has sparkly siggy


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 17, 2014)

Has candeh xD


----------



## BubbleRadius (Feb 17, 2014)

Has a cute sig pic! :3


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Has an awesome siggy ^^


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 17, 2014)

Is meh Candy Buddy :3


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

CANDEH BUDDHE <3


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 18, 2014)

Has a 'candeh buddhe' xD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 18, 2014)

Appears everywhere.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 18, 2014)

I haven't talked to you or have seen you in a long time... xP


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah, I've been busy.

You post(ed?) everywhere.


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN O_O


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 18, 2014)

Cute


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you...?

Fireninja x FoxWolf


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 18, 2014)

You're amazing :3


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome friend xD


----------



## matt (Feb 18, 2014)

Never seen you before


----------



## nekosync (Feb 18, 2014)

Imaginative.


----------



## Lithia (Feb 18, 2014)

Kawaii


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Funny ~


----------



## Flop (Feb 18, 2014)

LESBO BEAR <3


----------



## Nzerozoro (Feb 18, 2014)

FABULOUS DRAGONITE and a good person!


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Lolwat Floppy? xD

Love that avatar. So fabulous *flips hair*


----------



## nekosync (Feb 18, 2014)

Ignore this post; I typed too slowly.


----------



## Aizu (Feb 18, 2014)

Rosie loving gardener ^ - ^


----------



## nekosync (Feb 18, 2014)

Anime-lover!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 18, 2014)

I've never seen you, but your avatar is cool x3


----------



## Sloom (Feb 18, 2014)

Epic sig, goes on The Basement a lot O_O


----------



## nekosync (Feb 18, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> I've never seen you, but your avatar is cool x3



Haha, thanks. <3


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Dat avatarrr <33 @_@


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 18, 2014)

The drawing in their sig is really cute


----------



## Sloom (Feb 18, 2014)

Creepy not sure what animal O_O

6/10 for Shrunk

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey look, here you are, you're on youtube!


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> The drawing in their sig is really cute



Aw thank you 

I've never seen you xD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 18, 2014)

You're cute.


----------



## mob (Feb 18, 2014)

Never seen ya

- - - Post Merge - - -

So no opinion


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 18, 2014)

Gamma rays, with a little bit of a /z/...


----------



## Mary (Feb 18, 2014)

Sweet! Still dunno what you were thinking in Mafia, though <3 <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nyandash35 said:


> Creepy not sure what animal O_O
> 
> 6/10 for Shrunk
> 
> ...



Now I want one! <3


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> You're cute.



*whistles* Jason....
Lol, but seriously? .-.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 18, 2014)

Mary said:


> Sweet! Still dunno what you were thinking in Mafia, though <3 <3



I was fked up at that time...

Bestest friend ever, despite the fact that FoxWolf was probably meaning Cute as in the way you act...


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Meh. You never know with boys. >_>

Great friend c:


----------



## Jawile (Feb 18, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> You're cute.



she told me to tell you to stop, so um...
_*STOP*_


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2014)

Salty.


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

JayFromNimbasa said:


> she told me to tell you to stop, so um...
> _*STOP*_



LOL
Im dying.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 18, 2014)

I apologize. But srsly, you kinda are.


----------



## Mary (Feb 18, 2014)

NaCl.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 18, 2014)

Ur cool.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 18, 2014)

When I knew you a while back, you were serious a lot x3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 18, 2014)

Very social and fun


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 18, 2014)

likes foxes and wolves


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Likes music? cx


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 18, 2014)

Bad at Mafia


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 18, 2014)

Likes ganon


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 18, 2014)

Likes creepy shadow girl lolol xD


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 18, 2014)

steals cookies


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 18, 2014)

Lol sends people to grape juice jail xD


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 18, 2014)

made out of popcorn,yes

hides chibis from me


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Has a glitched avatar for me ._.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 18, 2014)

Has an adorable siggy


----------



## Mary (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome! <3


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun to roleplay with!


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 18, 2014)

Posts awsome gifs xD


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Dat Signature doh c:


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 18, 2014)

Uhuhu I love it!

Has a good sense of humour


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks ^^
That avatar really scares me .-.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 18, 2014)

Haha I keep watching your sig. over and over x3
EDIT: FOR PERSON ABOVE YOU THAT I CANT SPELL THE USERNAME OF xD


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 18, 2014)

[[data removed]]


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 18, 2014)

Ahahaha I keep watching the film over and over xD

Is da bomb diggity xD


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Is it a Ghilbi film? It looks like it c:

Very funny x3


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 18, 2014)

Yup it is ^^ its the cat returns c:
Is very friendly c:


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 18, 2014)

likes funny things


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

I MUST WATCH THAT MOVIE >:3

Very nice


----------



## mob (Feb 18, 2014)

Super cool yo


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 18, 2014)

likes desserts


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 18, 2014)

likes jails made of food xD


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Candeh buddeh


----------



## Jawile (Feb 18, 2014)

Most bestest ever person I have ever met.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 18, 2014)

You're awesome and a great friend to chat with 
+ you love ships hahaha xD


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

LOLOL

Tunalick


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 19, 2014)

Funny and nice ^^


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

Best signature I've seen yet XD


----------



## sej (Feb 19, 2014)

Lovely person!


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

Sej said:


> Lovely person!



Same for you <3


----------



## sej (Feb 19, 2014)

Aww  Known you for a long time, I came to your party!


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

Sej said:


> Aww  Known you for a long time, I came to your party!



Oh yeah, lol we met because I gave you Big Top

- - - Post Merge - - -

(That was when I first found out you were a girl XD, thought you were a boy)


----------



## sej (Feb 19, 2014)

Lol, once you know you can tell

- - - Post Merge - - -

I thought you were a boy as well


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

Likes. fish and Twiggy xD


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

Umeko

Nuf' said


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

likes cats and MLP?


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

Uh, no

Umeko...

Nuf' said


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Nyannaynaynaynaynaynaynaynaynayanynaynaynayanyanayanaynanyanyanyanyanyanyanyan.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

likes quoting jay idk


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Its a sentimental thing. 

Anyways, you are in the basement like all the tine. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

yeah cause i'm bored fiddeling with new leaf and my other games XD

likes.. cakes


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Likes...singular cakes...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

likes.. anime avatars


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Likes I dont know avatars..


----------



## reyy (Feb 19, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Like cupcakes? cx


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

You're cool and fun and all that jazz :3


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

You are hilarious and awesome ^^


----------



## Lithia (Feb 19, 2014)

An awesome role player *gives Thumbs up*


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Back at you! ^^


----------



## mob (Feb 21, 2014)

Was the last person to post on this thread


----------



## Sloom (Feb 21, 2014)

Likes cakes


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 21, 2014)

Who are you?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 21, 2014)

I ain't seen you nowhere!

Nice avatar, though.


----------



## Beary (Feb 21, 2014)

Meh.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 21, 2014)

Probably a beary good person.

...What?


----------



## mob (Feb 21, 2014)

Nerd lord.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice artist and person in general


----------



## MayorIsabel (Feb 22, 2014)

A stalker


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

A crime investigator?


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

A stalker of stalkers


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Probably hates me.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Probably does back.


----------



## Sloom (Feb 22, 2014)

Probably is tall


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm not actually, I'm 5'1
*cries*

Very nice.


----------



## Sloom (Feb 22, 2014)

Yay thanks lol

Is 5'1


----------



## MayorIsabel (Feb 22, 2014)

Likes cats? And maybe username is to do with nyancat? Idk


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 22, 2014)

likes to point out the obvious.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 22, 2014)

Likes to point out people pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Likes cute avatars 8D


----------



## Sloom (Feb 22, 2014)

Likes the cutest dog in the world and the cat returns XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

That was for Nko XD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Harts cats.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Spelled Hearts wrong.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Exactly.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 22, 2014)

Likes to spell things wrong? c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Likes animals.


----------



## Sloom (Feb 22, 2014)

Loves my old picture I used to use


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes. Your new one is still adorable.


----------



## Sloom (Feb 22, 2014)

Loves my new avatar


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 22, 2014)

has a cute as hell avatar 0w0

happy Kitty is happy


----------



## Sloom (Feb 22, 2014)

Funny


----------



## mob (Feb 22, 2014)

Likes cats


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

You're a very good artist.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 22, 2014)

Very charming.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 22, 2014)

Sensible, nice


----------



## kasane (Feb 22, 2014)

Sweet and honest ^^


----------



## Sloom (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice random pictures XD


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Kittehhhhh


----------



## Sloom (Mar 1, 2014)

Beareeeh!


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

I looked at your 'Do not look' spoiler
I feel shamed


----------



## kasane (Mar 2, 2014)

Nyandash35 said:


> Nice random pictures XD



Why, thank you c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ehhh a Pokemon fan who also sells hybrids?


----------



## Beary (Mar 2, 2014)

Yep, LOL

Very nice? cx


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 2, 2014)

I dont really know you, bet you are nice though


----------



## Beary (Mar 2, 2014)

I remember you from around. You seem nice. :3


----------



## Sloom (Mar 2, 2014)

Cute, and she changed her name...

I instantly noticed because I'm sad like that XD


----------



## Beary (Mar 2, 2014)

I changed my name like a week ago...xD
You are very nice, AND THAT KITTEH <3


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 2, 2014)

Likes bears? ^w^


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 2, 2014)

^^She is _incredibly_ generous, once gave away 100 million bells


----------



## Sloom (Mar 2, 2014)

Money means nothing , it's kindness that counts...

Likes roleplaying and is very good at it


----------



## Byngo (Mar 2, 2014)

You seem nice c:


----------



## Beary (Mar 2, 2014)

That huge giveaway! cx


----------



## Byngo (Mar 2, 2014)

I guess I have a giveaway o-o

But anyways you're super fun and cool c:


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 2, 2014)

Very Crey


----------



## Beary (Mar 2, 2014)

Very fun to RP with ^^


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 2, 2014)

One of my best friends on TBT :3


----------



## Byngo (Mar 2, 2014)

Fun c: I haven't seen you in a while o:


----------



## radical6 (Mar 2, 2014)

mmmm i dont like your username 
but other than that you seem pretty cool


----------



## Beary (Mar 2, 2014)

Y U NO LIKE LUNATIC'S NAME 

But ya, funny and nice cx


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

You're crazy, but sweet  <3


----------



## Beary (Mar 2, 2014)

Very funny, and a bit crazy , lol C: ~


----------



## Flop (Mar 2, 2014)

Super nice and kind of crazy!  ^~^


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2014)

has very fancy floppiness


----------



## Beary (Mar 2, 2014)

Very floppeh c:<

- - - Post Merge - - -

DANGIT

a ninja


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 2, 2014)

Very nice :3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't think I've ever met you, but I'm sure you are a great person


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2014)

best sonic ever


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 2, 2014)

Derp? XD
Anyways determined


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 3, 2014)

is colorful


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 3, 2014)

#kawaii-ness ~


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 3, 2014)

Like your name says, your truly a awesome person <3


----------



## kasane (Mar 3, 2014)

A nice sweet person!
<3


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 3, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> A nice sweet person!
> <3



TT^TT your just way to nice >~< First friend on here, A awesome person to have a great conversation with <3


----------



## kasane (Mar 3, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> TT^TT your just way to nice >~< First friend on here, A awesome person to have a great conversation with <3



Aw, really? ^^
I remember when I got Merengue from you~lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Yami~ said:


> TT^TT your just way to nice >~< First friend on here, A awesome person to have a great conversation with <3



Aw, really? ^^
I remember when I got Merengue from you~lol


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 3, 2014)

I never officially met you, but I like your username and you seem extremely nice


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2014)

#tymeko


----------



## mob (Mar 3, 2014)

you're everywhere!!


----------



## Farobi (Mar 3, 2014)

i love your avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2014)

One Piece <3


----------



## Beary (Mar 3, 2014)

EVERYWHERE XD


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice person x3 haven't spoken much though.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 3, 2014)

Awsome person we kind talk on the anime recommendation forum.
you seem really nice and you also like angel beats (￣^￣)ゞ


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 3, 2014)

have to talk to you more but you seem soo full of kawaii x3


----------



## Jakerz (Mar 3, 2014)

Never seen ya


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 3, 2014)

seen you once before, not sure where but you seem nice


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 4, 2014)

they have the same nickname as an old acquaintance of mine, so whenever I see their name I always get reminded of her. 
yeah Lame I know..heh


----------



## kasane (Mar 4, 2014)

It's the famous Dr. Shrunk!


----------



## mob (Mar 4, 2014)

i like your signature


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 4, 2014)

They hella rad
And their art is amazing


----------



## Byngo (Mar 4, 2014)

You seem pretty funny :3

I'm talking about you, not the real Dr. Shrunk. He isn't funny :c


----------



## Muu (Mar 4, 2014)

woah damn that siggy is hella


----------



## Beary (Mar 4, 2014)

I love your usertitle and username lel


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 4, 2014)

Sassy.


----------



## Beary (Mar 4, 2014)

8D Coolio


----------



## kasane (Mar 4, 2014)

Changed their username XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



gamzee said:


> i like your signature



Aw and ty!


----------



## mob (Mar 5, 2014)

Likes anime? I assume.


----------



## Beary (Mar 5, 2014)

Dose eyebrows doh


----------



## Byngo (Mar 5, 2014)

Fun and cool and stuff <3


----------



## Beary (Mar 5, 2014)

Awesome cx
derp


----------



## Nihility (Mar 6, 2014)

Collective, shy, slightly indecisive, non-confrontational.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 6, 2014)

HAWT >:3
I dun even know you.. xD


----------



## Beary (Mar 6, 2014)

O___o
Who are you, lel? I remember you have a drawing thread....c: ~


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 6, 2014)

You're meh awesum Candy Buddy =D


----------



## Beary (Mar 6, 2014)

CANDEH BUDDEH <3


----------



## Flop (Mar 6, 2014)

Has lesbian tendencies, but a big heart <3


----------



## Beary (Mar 6, 2014)

*facepalm*


Very nice, and FLOPPEH


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 6, 2014)

You're an awesome friend! =)


----------



## Flop (Mar 6, 2014)

Always a really cool person to talk to ^~^


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow thanks Flop! :3
You're really cool too


----------



## Beary (Mar 6, 2014)

Da bomb DIGGITY


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 6, 2014)

Never really talked to you, but you seem like a nice person with a kind heart.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 6, 2014)

I have never met you before, but I always like to have new friends on TBT, so we should chat sometime =D


----------



## Beary (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol, thanks  !

You seem really awesome :3


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 6, 2014)

As I can tell from seeing you around the forums, you're really lovely and sweet!


----------



## Beary (Mar 6, 2014)

Awe, thanks c:

Never seen you, but you seem nice ^^


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 6, 2014)

Candeh............Buddeh :3


----------



## Beary (Mar 6, 2014)

Yepppppers


----------



## Beary (Mar 6, 2014)

Wtf...


----------



## Flop (Mar 6, 2014)

*backs away slowly*


----------



## Beary (Mar 6, 2014)

What he said.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 6, 2014)

Funn


----------



## Byngo (Mar 6, 2014)

One of my first TBT friends that I played with in AC:NL. You're fun <3


----------



## Beary (Mar 6, 2014)

Derp Lunatic <3


----------



## Beary (Mar 6, 2014)

Wtf did I just read

um


----------



## Sloom (Mar 7, 2014)

Whoooo?


----------



## kasane (Mar 7, 2014)

An ailurophile jks


----------



## Sloom (Mar 7, 2014)

《你聞起來像醬油》


----------



## Beary (Mar 7, 2014)

Wtf is up with this thread


----------



## Sloom (Mar 7, 2014)

This explains you lol


----------



## Beary (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm confused


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 7, 2014)

Nyandash35 said:


> View attachment 31320
> 
> This explains you lol



I looked at it!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 7, 2014)

??? idk


----------



## Bowie (Mar 7, 2014)

You're a very nice person.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 7, 2014)

You're ok I guess.


----------



## Beary (Mar 7, 2014)

freakin ninjas


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 7, 2014)

Popular


----------



## Beary (Mar 7, 2014)

O_O
How am I popular, lel?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 7, 2014)

You post a lot, that's how.


----------



## Beary (Mar 7, 2014)

Huehuehue

A scumsaltyface


----------



## kasane (Mar 8, 2014)

Nyandash35 said:


> 《你聞起來像醬油》



我喜欢酱油 (づ￣ ?￣)づ 

- - - Post Merge - - -

The person who changed their username :3


----------



## Jakerz (Mar 8, 2014)

He makes pretty snazzy Siggys and is nice


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 8, 2014)

romantic..? xDD


----------



## Beary (Mar 8, 2014)

You draw stuff 8D


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 8, 2014)

I love how you always end up posting after me xD
umm.. so adorahblleee~~~


----------



## Beary (Mar 8, 2014)

How am I adorable, lel? cx

Funnyyyy?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 8, 2014)

I dunno, I feel like pulling yur cheeks<3


----------



## Beary (Mar 8, 2014)

Okay? xD

Easily amused? I don't know


----------



## Lithia (Mar 8, 2014)

Changes her profile picture every time I log on o-o


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 8, 2014)

sassy c:


----------



## Beary (Mar 8, 2014)

Awesome 8D


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 8, 2014)

Candeh Buddeh! x3


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 8, 2014)

ty-ty


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 8, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> ty-ty


I've been called that before xD

You're very adorable with all yo chibi's and grape juice jails x3


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 8, 2014)

HA! there's no grape juice jail cuz my big brother ate it!
IN YA FACE!


----------



## kasane (Mar 8, 2014)

Jakerz said:


> He makes pretty snazzy Siggys and is nice



Excuse you but I'm not a 'he' XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Loves kawaii things


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 8, 2014)

how do you know that?!
Psychic


----------



## Beary (Mar 8, 2014)

Loves de animes xD


----------



## Mariah (Mar 8, 2014)

That's not an opinion. That's an inference.

Hyper.


----------



## Beary (Mar 8, 2014)

Judgmental? o:


----------



## radical6 (Mar 8, 2014)

you seem cool
for beary: bubbly


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 8, 2014)

Gotta go fast! XD


----------



## Beary (Mar 8, 2014)

Funnyyyyyyy xD


----------



## Sloom (Mar 9, 2014)

Cute, but... No, nothing, meow


----------



## sej (Mar 9, 2014)

Lovely person, and lol, why me??


----------



## Sloom (Mar 9, 2014)

Cause I wanted to, meow, to show how, uh, you looked at it... Meow


----------



## sej (Mar 9, 2014)

Added a quote now as well!


----------



## Sloom (Mar 9, 2014)

Lol, my dream, I'm FAMOUS! YEAAAAH!!! Meow.


----------



## NaraFlower (Mar 9, 2014)

Really funny. 
T-T I looked. oh well. Why do you tempt us with "do not look" signs?


----------



## sej (Mar 9, 2014)

Real nice <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 9, 2014)

cutiepie~~ x)


----------



## Sloom (Mar 9, 2014)

Judging by your avatar... Really strong xD... I've seen you but I don't know you


----------



## Beary (Mar 9, 2014)

Funnynnynynynyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Sloom (Mar 9, 2014)

Loves pok?mon and tries to be cute and likes to change her name? Your a total baws rofl, meow


----------



## Beary (Mar 9, 2014)

Tries to be cute? cx What does that mean?

Anywayssssss, funny and nice


----------



## Sloom (Mar 9, 2014)

Uh, tries to be cute.... Where I found that:


----------



## Beary (Mar 9, 2014)

o3o Crafty


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 9, 2014)

trying to be cute xDD


----------



## Beary (Mar 9, 2014)

;-;
Awesome


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 9, 2014)

love ya c:


----------



## Sloom (Mar 9, 2014)

Likes Static, strong and youses what I call "The Cee face": c: a lot


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 9, 2014)

bcuz the c face is so kawaii c:

makes me look at spoilers, so sneaky♥


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 9, 2014)

I never met you, but you seem cool, and you prolly like Static xD


----------



## Beary (Mar 9, 2014)

TYYYYY <3333


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 9, 2014)

Her rp character is my rp character's bae. FEINDRA FOREVUH


----------



## Beary (Mar 9, 2014)

FEINDRA FOREVER <3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 9, 2014)

Social


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 9, 2014)

U have a girl as your avatar... YEEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHhh xD


----------



## kasane (Mar 14, 2014)

Ah um...
Likes Sonic


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 14, 2014)

Should be answering my requests for a signature on her store, but pretty cool.


----------



## kasane (Mar 15, 2014)

alison123 said:


> Should be answering my requests for a signature on her store, but pretty cool.



oh i'm sorry i had other things to do

Has a lot of Bells


----------



## BubbleRadius (Mar 15, 2014)

Has an Awesome sig!


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 15, 2014)

A very nice person >~< Great to have a conversation with


----------



## Sloom (Mar 15, 2014)

Who're you :c?

New friend


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 15, 2014)

y be so grumpy yo


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2014)

really nice person <3


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 15, 2014)

no #1 most awesome person in the whole world


----------



## Sloom (Mar 15, 2014)

Likes my enemy >:C

Oh but you did buy Erik from me c:, thankies! c:


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 15, 2014)

Dislikes people who are the #1 most awesome people in the world >:C

yeah np, 2mil was super cheap! i can't seem to get him out my town though ;[


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2014)

gingersnap you fail 

also sayoko is really kind, and awesome cycler!


----------



## Sloom (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah, I noticed, Umeko is 



Spoiler: Don't look inside if you're Umeko



RUBBISH I mean... whatevs...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2014)

LOOKED:

also u r fail because hatin for nothin and you cant explain

(insert u fail gif)


----------



## Sloom (Mar 15, 2014)

Lul, cuz you Japeneze, are you? Uh, ummm... Otherwise because you don't have Rosie in your dream list c:



Spoiler: DO NOT LOOK IF YOU ARE UMEKO!!!



Are you Umeko :c? Why did you look, nothing in here :c





Spoiler: Have a free "Sorry cake"



Nope I lied.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2014)

Nope, swedish and because Wendy is my fav peppy.

fail explanation, come again door is to the right.


----------



## Sloom (Mar 15, 2014)

Who says you can't have more than one Peppy, they're so epic >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2014)

I can, but I really have no desire for her. I like other peppy's that's life.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 21, 2014)

You're really cool, but we haven't talked in a while x3


----------



## Beary (Mar 21, 2014)

TYYYYYY
CANDEH BUDDEH


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 21, 2014)

Never talked to you but you seen really cool and nice~
Also love your avatar, Angel beats <3


----------



## kasane (Mar 23, 2014)

One of my best friends on TBT XD


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

Your signature is cool!


----------



## Sloom (Mar 23, 2014)

Likes Jawlie..?


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

He's my boyfriend, LOL

Is a fellow MLP group member!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 23, 2014)

You're my amazing Candeh Buddeh =D


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

CANDEH BUDDEHHHH


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice person  also amazing because they like Angel beats!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 23, 2014)

I remember talking to you a while ago, you're really cool


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 23, 2014)

Seem nice)


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

Awesome signature! I think I gave you some villagers a while back? o:


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 23, 2014)

Fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)

Everywhere


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

That avatar makes me feel like a pizza and I don't like pizza, why.


----------



## rubyy (Mar 23, 2014)

Your signature <3


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 23, 2014)

Hold up, Lemme take a selfie.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

Haven't seen you that much, but you seem sweet.


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

Very nice! <3


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 23, 2014)

Cute username and icon (so you must be cute too)!


----------



## rubyy (Mar 23, 2014)

Your username ALWAYS reminds me of Hikari from Special A


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)

Likes 1D


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 23, 2014)

Ahaha~ Likes Lady Gaga, and I feel like you're a little poetic for some.. odd reason.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)

_The one above me loves popular animals
And loves running around his mansion halls_

Trying to be poetic.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 23, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

Funny.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

So coote


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)

Likes anime, pie, and cake.


----------



## rubyy (Mar 23, 2014)

You're everywhere in The Basement.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

You changed avatar, looks betta


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

Awesome!

( http://s2.boardgame-online.com/g/game.php?g=f87R&k=p14 )


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)

(^v^) Cute.


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

o_o

Cool..


----------



## Bowie (Mar 23, 2014)

A tad bit selfish, but an overall nice person.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

Very mature and honest


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

A cool cat


----------



## CR33P (Mar 23, 2014)

calm and nice
a bit edgy sometimes, but makes up for it


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> calm and nice
> a bit edgy sometimes, but makes up for it



I appreciate the honesty 

I strongly disagree with some of your opinions but I respect them


----------



## Wataru (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't really know it but i've seen it give away nice villagers (I think) so it might be a nice person


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

Haven't really examined you that much butta, you seem cool.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

Wataru said:


> I don't really know it but i've seen it give away nice villagers (I think) so it might be a nice person



I'm an "it" now apparently ;_;


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 23, 2014)

A cool guy who likes doing things on the site.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)

Ain't neva seen you before.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't like Lady Googoo


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)

Sassy.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 23, 2014)

Never seen you before but you seem like a cool person~


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't know you


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

Funny.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 23, 2014)

you like anime~ your awesome~


----------



## Goth (Mar 23, 2014)

i don't know you


----------



## a potato (Mar 23, 2014)

You are very outgoing and kind.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

You're a potato


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

Awesome! <3


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Never seen you before but you seem like a cool person~



I misread seem as smell omg 

dat umbreon


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 23, 2014)

Holy ruler of all sig sizes


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 23, 2014)

Yugi is pretty good at yugioh, but I could probably teach him a few tricks.

Ninjad

The one who wants all the artsss.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Holy ruler of all sig sizes



that just made me lol irl XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



ForgottenT said:


> Yugi is pretty good at yugioh, but I could probably teach him a few tricks.



blasphemy! I am the king of card games! 0.0


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 23, 2014)

Yugi Moto said:


> I misread seem as smell omg



Oh god, your funny~!

Yesssss seen you now and like I said funny~


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

Funny!


----------



## a potato (Mar 23, 2014)

Very very kind and friendly.


----------



## Marii (Mar 23, 2014)

(judging by the name) probably delicious when baked, mashed, or french fried??
but, no, really, I've seen you around and you seem very nice


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

Silly, and kind!


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice~
Hope you get your town all fixed up soon <3


----------



## mob (Mar 23, 2014)

Never seen you! Buy hey!


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 23, 2014)

I have no idea who you are, but the mulan pancake on your tumblr is pretty awesome.


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

Don't know you but cool signature!


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

one word mysterious


----------



## Sloom (Mar 24, 2014)

Who're you...?


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

Very generousssss


----------



## Beary (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 24, 2014)

You seem very nice, imo


----------



## Beary (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks! You as well. I love your idea for a food themed town by the way!


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 24, 2014)

We be friends yo


----------



## mob (Mar 24, 2014)

Eh...


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 24, 2014)

One of the best members imo
(that actually counts for Purpl and Gamzee)


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome signature!


----------



## Beary (Mar 24, 2014)

Mysterious! So mysterious I have never seen you o:


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

you're a littlebeary


----------



## mob (Mar 24, 2014)

super cool! and you stole my cake and candy act..


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

At first I had a bunch of cakes becuase I had a cake fetish, than I won a candy raffle 
Anyway. you're a really good artist


----------



## Beary (Mar 24, 2014)

Funny!


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

Cool avatar!


----------



## Beary (Mar 24, 2014)

Mysterious '~'


----------



## kasane (Mar 24, 2014)

Everywhere :|


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 25, 2014)

they have a very nice selection of villagers uwu


----------



## yosugay (Mar 25, 2014)

u have a cool signature


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 25, 2014)

I dont really know you sorry :/


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

Your town is really cool!


----------



## Beary (Mar 25, 2014)

Awesome !


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

I think you like pugs !  So fabulous!


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 8, 2014)

One of the two bestfriends I have! (on tbt & acnl)


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

A bubble who likes radius ~ one of my TBT besties teehee xP


----------



## sej (Apr 8, 2014)

Reall nice


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

Fabulouuus!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome person :3


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 8, 2014)

don't know you too much but you seem cool anyway :}


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

I've always like your username and I'm not sure why :L It has a nice ring to it I think.


----------



## Locket (Apr 8, 2014)

awesome sig!


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 8, 2014)

Likes teen titans? 0.0


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

AMAZING SIG BRO


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome username ^^


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

I like you! can I add you?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I like you! can I add you?



Of course ^^


----------



## bun (Apr 8, 2014)

Enjoys sports and fighting pro-wrestling pro kangaroos

///
after reading some posts...
was i supposed to say a general comment about signature/avatar? oops


----------



## milktea (Apr 8, 2014)

everything about you seems adorable > CUTE LITTLE HAMSTER BUN


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2014)

Don't know you but nice tumblr.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice siggy spoiler


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2014)

You seem pretty helpful.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 9, 2014)

You seem like a good person and you know stuff about anime so your cool~


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 9, 2014)

you're cool :}


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice siggy :3 nice person!


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice and funny person.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 9, 2014)

im p sure u dont like the legend of zelda


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

likes collectibles


----------



## Hot (Apr 9, 2014)

Is a total stranger wow.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 9, 2014)

Seen you around, your real nice from what I have seen.


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 9, 2014)

you're cool :}


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

lol Cold...

Seems nice and likes Sakura? ^^


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2014)

A cool person who also likes *Aqw* like me


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

like minish cap and aqw which is a huge plus


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 9, 2014)

Is totally _not_ a former Korean pop star
sadly.


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 9, 2014)

i dont know you too much but you're nice :}


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

A nice person :3


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 9, 2014)

p nice & sweet!


----------



## radical6 (Apr 9, 2014)

i think youre pretty cool


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 9, 2014)

you're cool :}]


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Kildor (Apr 9, 2014)

Is quite cool.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 9, 2014)

Seems to have a good head on their shoulders.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 9, 2014)

is a big nerd


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

Loves wolves ^^


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 9, 2014)

apparently your opinion of me is loves wolves

whiCH WOULD BE ENTIRELY CORRECT

my opinion of you is loves deer

jk my opinion of u is that ur pretty rad


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

You're right about deer though 

And my opinion of you is that you're pretty cool! I like your avatar btw


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 9, 2014)

Likes kangaroos a lot


----------



## Byngo (Apr 9, 2014)

Automatic response to anyone I don't know: _You seem nice!_


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 9, 2014)

you seem to be the type of person who watches happy feet on repeat 24/7 im spot on arent I

also a cool person


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 9, 2014)

Your picture looks like something on R34 or something idk.

Ain't seen your posts so I'll say you're probably a good person.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Your picture looks like something on R34 or something idk.
> 
> Ain't seen your posts so I'll say you're probably a good person.



omg im going to cry I was worried It looked like that

its actually just wolfgang getting flustered bc hes being given a gift but omfg 

im gonna say youre a cool person to hang out with


----------



## mob (Apr 9, 2014)

@hyogo Juicy. 

Just kidding but really cool! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 1 SHOUT OUT TO HYOGO
___________________
@debinoresu 
i like your avatar but never really met you? nice to meet you im gamzee


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 9, 2014)

hi gamzee ive heard about you a lot but ive actually never seen you either lol

you seem like a very confusing & crazy & chill person & also someone who likes indigo perhaps who knows

also im posting on here too much im out for temporarily


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 9, 2014)

Seen ya not really anywhere yet but from here you seem super nice!


----------



## Nouris (Apr 10, 2014)

I see you _everywhere_

You're pretty cool


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't see you much


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 10, 2014)

you're cool :}}


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 10, 2014)

Really nice! :3 You were the one who got me Lolly! <3


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 10, 2014)

AWESOME


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 10, 2014)

FABULUSH! ;D


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2014)

Very friendly ^^


----------



## Farobi (Apr 10, 2014)

I love you for helping me stop the forces of females in the BvG thread!!


----------



## Hot (Apr 10, 2014)

I've only seen them post frequently in The Basement. Also a ninja.


----------



## sej (Apr 10, 2014)

Really generous!!!


----------



## hanashi (Apr 10, 2014)

really likes having art of their mayor, friendly!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2014)

Seem like a nice person and has a very clever username


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 10, 2014)

Has a really cool siggy


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 10, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## Nouris (Apr 10, 2014)

Has 4 of the same dreamies as me and so is automatically cool


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 10, 2014)

Loves Zucker :3 Im guessing your nice?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2014)

I've seen you around. You seem nice :3


----------



## Nouris (Apr 10, 2014)

Yoooouuu are everywhere


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't know you but you like Flurry, Tia, Marina, Octavian, Merengue & Zucker so <33


----------



## Kildor (Apr 10, 2014)

You like food.


----------



## Nouris (Apr 10, 2014)

You like doge on a doge on a doge


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 10, 2014)

cool :}}


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 10, 2014)

A nice and friendly person~


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 10, 2014)

You seem nice


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 10, 2014)

Mixed opinion, Can't really describe.


----------



## Nouris (Apr 10, 2014)

Ur a buttsface  mc fartsalot ;-;


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 10, 2014)

uh you're cool :}


----------



## Nouris (Apr 10, 2014)

U r 2 cool fo school


----------



## Kildor (Apr 10, 2014)

Mixed opinions
 Can't say.


----------



## Hot (Apr 10, 2014)

They're pretty cool (First impression wise) because Shibe.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 10, 2014)

You seem really ... cold.

*shivers*


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 10, 2014)

Delusional (Just kidding ;D) Really nice person.


----------



## nekosync (Apr 10, 2014)

Kind, peppy, helpful


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 10, 2014)

you're cool bc i like cats too :}}


----------



## nekosync (Apr 10, 2014)

You're cool because you like cats like me. ^^


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 10, 2014)

youre cool bc I dont like cats that much but I respect the fact that you have your own opinion


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 10, 2014)

I think you seem nice but we've never had a conversation


----------



## Kildor (Apr 10, 2014)

You r nice. Wish we could talk more though.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 10, 2014)

You've just asked for a vm ~ there's no turning back now  I could appear in your visitor wall anytime when you least expect it


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2014)

You seem nice! I've seen you everywhere


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 10, 2014)

Only ever seen you in the basement


----------



## Byngo (Apr 10, 2014)

You appear very nice!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 10, 2014)

So i heard you liek penguins...


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2014)

Is a fantastic artist ^^


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

I herd u liek Kangaroos mate?


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 11, 2014)

you're cool :}}


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Very friendly


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 11, 2014)

Seems nice


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 11, 2014)

friendly :}}


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

has weird music taste xD


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 11, 2014)

seems funny & rad


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 11, 2014)

You seem pretty cool~


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

likes cakes.

and stop ninjaing me.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Seems very friendly


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

likes kangaroos


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 11, 2014)

also has strange music taste


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

what you said miss


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

Likes 70's 80's Japanese Rock music.


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 11, 2014)

likes doge??
oh but ur cool yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

more like 60s-70s

and likes some weird band


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 11, 2014)

they are not weird omg

not a fan of 5sos but u are still cool


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

they are weird.

likes sunglasses guy ahah


----------



## Drchemi (Apr 11, 2014)

Interesting person in a "Give your opinion battle"


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

Haven't seen you before. You're sort of a  stranger.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

wants reggie in smash lol


----------



## Drchemi (Apr 11, 2014)

@ doge Doesn't know magicalness when they see it.


----------



## Hot (Apr 11, 2014)

Talk about who are you (I.e. I haven't seen you before).


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 11, 2014)

Has quite an original username c:


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

is lazy idk


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 11, 2014)

I heard you just farted? pppft


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Seems nice and not gassy


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 11, 2014)

Im not gas-- *farts*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

FARTFARTFART


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

I've seen you everywhere and you seem very friendly ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

likes nice villagers


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 11, 2014)

Takes selfless in the dark.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 11, 2014)

Very salty z


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Has an awesome avatar


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Posts too much


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Posts too much



I haven't posted that much today XD

Someone that thinks I'm annoying?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Someone that doesn't understand


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Someone that doesn't get a joke


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Some one who is wrong


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Someone that you can have a nice conversation with ^^


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Someone who is right


----------



## Syd (Apr 11, 2014)

someone who has a cute whale in their avatar


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Someone that had their soul stolen from a computer


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 11, 2014)

a hybrid between a kangaroo and rayquaza.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

A hybrid between a fox and a wolf


----------



## toxapex (Apr 11, 2014)

Someone... Salty?

- - - Post Merge - - -

That was for foxwolf btw


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Someone who posts late


----------



## Mariah (Apr 11, 2014)

Why do we have to have this thread if it's just another "The user above me is____ thread?
I personally don't know the person above me. I have no strong opinion.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

A loser (going by your title, not meaning to offend)


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Posts everywhere!


----------



## unravel (Apr 12, 2014)

friendly


----------



## Farobi (Apr 12, 2014)

probably didn't know the person above. wants (someone else) to give an opinion about her.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 12, 2014)

He seems all right, I guess.


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2014)

Cool guy who might or might not be a mod. Oh and loves Reggie Fils-Aime.

Edit  A nice laid back kind of guy but also sort of creepy


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Everywhere!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

A very nice and mysterious person ^^


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Likes interesting villagers.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 12, 2014)

You seem like a really cool person~


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

You seem nice and friendly.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

Very friendly :3


----------



## Lolabuns (Apr 12, 2014)

He clearly likes Kangaroos. ;  ;


----------



## Mariah (Apr 12, 2014)

> He clearly likes Kangaroos. ; ;


That's not an opinion. That is an observation.
I think she is a bit of an airhead.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 12, 2014)

Very opinionated. Can be quite harsh at times. But overall, a very interesting person.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 12, 2014)

A very nice person ^-^


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

A fantastic person <3


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 12, 2014)

Very nice! Has really fun villager give-aways! unique liking towards kangaroos! (-:


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

...very nice person. Calm-headed and very sweet.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 12, 2014)

ohai kildor (~:

much awesome and funny. Has awesome avatars (ahem, fancy Fang <3 ) and pretty close with! <333


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 12, 2014)

really cool person and i can always talk to her :}}
and shes the only friend i have who i can literally talk about 5sos to


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

Ohai Jennifer.
Sayoko is nice, cool and likes 5sos.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 12, 2014)

Kildor again. :~)
Kildor has a nice looking signature with a tap dancing penguin. Kildor is a tap dance professional. O:


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

Jenniphoooooo is a nice girl, we are very close. I lke her avatar alot.(Who did it? I need to knooow)


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 12, 2014)

magicccc yo

jk, Darumy <33333 oh my gosh, still need to start on your chibi mayor XD Starting it tonight <3

kildor is weird very cool


----------



## Hot (Apr 12, 2014)

Pretty sure I've seen them participate in one or two of my raffles on Reddit. She seems pretty nice.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

Someone that has a nice short username ^^


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

Username so epic it's a Pokemon. <3 me some Raaayquazaaa.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

likes penguins x3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

Very friendly


----------



## Mary (Apr 12, 2014)

nice. 
but kangaroos are ugly


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

#tyjunary. that's all <3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice person. Does lovely giveaways ^^


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 12, 2014)

Really nice and seen you everywhere doing awesome stuff~


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

rayquaza got ninja'd XD

also seems nice and likes sakura


----------



## toxapex (Apr 18, 2014)

Someone who was apparently born in December, and halted this thread for a week.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 18, 2014)

One fine tuned girl Grill.


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

Fancy!!1111 OMG!


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 18, 2014)

Like lord Vaati a lot


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 18, 2014)

Cadbberry seems cool. Respective and careful from what posts I've seen. Tends to ask before doing something, so I consider Cadbbery very polite and pleasant. ^^


----------



## toxapex (Apr 18, 2014)

Don't know that well, but looks like a nice, active member of TBT.


----------



## Husky (Apr 18, 2014)

Don't know you. Think I've seen you once before on another thread...


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

Sonnnnnnnic


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 18, 2014)

A pietro lover? Oh and nice person ｡◕‿‿◕｡


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

aw thanks! Someone bubbly


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

A nice person but sometime misunderstood


----------



## Hot (Apr 18, 2014)

While they probably have some nice in them, they decide to put on a mask. A troll mask to be specific.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 18, 2014)

Correct


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

A person who likes wolves


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

A new nice sweet kind person , Now with love life!


----------



## Pathetic (Apr 18, 2014)

ok, nice.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 18, 2014)

Sparkly


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 18, 2014)

Very friendly. Fan of wolves :3


----------



## toxapex (Apr 19, 2014)

Someone who likes mac-a-Rooney and cheese. 

Also:


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

Cold said:


> While they probably have some nice in them, they decide to put on a mask. A troll mask to be specific.


What the heck are you guys talking about? Do you guys call anyone a troll nowadays? I am the nicest person you all will ever meet!

Nice and patient person ^^


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 19, 2014)

a purple person


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

extremely kind and bubbly! 0u0


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

Even know I just met you I think you are funny!


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey I just met you and this is crazy
but I think you're awesome
because you like purple (and I do too!)


----------



## Sumia (Apr 19, 2014)

I've seen a few of your posts randomly  but first time to adress you directly. By judging the last messages I saw, you're kind of a bright person, in your likes and your responses. In the set there is kindness for free and probably generosity, an easy-going personality, in a good way~


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 19, 2014)

a very honest and polite person!


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

Gassy artist


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 19, 2014)

Sumia said:


> I've seen a few of your posts randomly  but first time to adress you directly. By judging the last messages I saw, you're kind of a bright person, in your likes and your responses. In the set there is kindness for free and probably generosity, an easy-going personality, in a good way~



Awww that's so sweet. Thank you so much! <3

and to the person above, I think they're awesome. I love the avatar and signature.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 19, 2014)

your pretty nice :3 And like Bunnie


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

A humble lord Vaati servant!


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 19, 2014)

I purple lord of epicness


----------



## Hot (Apr 19, 2014)

Vaati said:


> What the heck are you guys talking about? *Do you guys call anyone a troll nowadays?* I am the nicest person you all will ever meet!


Yeah pre much.

I guess you're pre nice. Haven't seen many of your posts though.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 19, 2014)

Probably one of those "Huggable" people .u.


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

To fancy!!!!!!"111 omg!1


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 19, 2014)

popular


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 19, 2014)

A waffle thief.

For ITookYourWaffles.


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 19, 2014)

Wafflethiefnr2


OHNOES!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 19, 2014)

Someone with Jacques in their town, so you're good people.


----------



## mob (Apr 19, 2014)

i dont know you :C


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

you seem very friendly and easy to get along with!! but i've only seen you around the forums,,,,,,,, so i don't really know you
also your art style is very pretty! nvn


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 19, 2014)

your avatar is freaking Levi

I have nothing to say to that.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 19, 2014)

I've seen you around. You seem very friendly


----------



## Nouris (Apr 19, 2014)

For some reason I think you're from Australia but I might just be stereotyping

You seem cooler than a cucumber


----------



## Hot (Apr 19, 2014)

Their distorted signature annoys me.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Apr 19, 2014)

Offline alot


----------



## Nouris (Apr 19, 2014)

You seem cute


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Apr 19, 2014)

Nouris said:


> You seem cute



Oh THANK YOU!   
Really nice person


----------



## Hot (Apr 19, 2014)

Easy to please.


----------



## mob (Apr 19, 2014)

I see you around a lot..


----------



## Hot (Apr 19, 2014)

Seen you frequently in The Museum.


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 19, 2014)

Seen you in The Museum too, you did my sig.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 19, 2014)

wait i thought we were doing an opinion of the above user

seen you around, nice person


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 19, 2014)

I think I see you request art of Pietro a lot? I might be mistaken. You seem nice though.


----------



## Mayor TB (Apr 19, 2014)

Haven't really interacted with you, but have seen you around the forums in signatures, etc. You seem pretty nice.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 19, 2014)

Never seen you before.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 20, 2014)

Somebody whose initials are NaCl


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 20, 2014)

Someone who loves Lady Gaga


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 20, 2014)

Someone that has a lot of skill in drawing


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 20, 2014)

Someone that I'm jealous of because of their sig and avatar


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 20, 2014)

Someone who is caring and alittle shy


----------



## Hot (Apr 20, 2014)

They draw. Cool.


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 20, 2014)

Someone who is freezing at the moment


----------



## Hot (Apr 20, 2014)

Someone who is totally unoriginal.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 20, 2014)

someone I'd wish to be friends with


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 20, 2014)

Some one who seems really nice~


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 20, 2014)

Someone who has a drawing thread (right?)


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 20, 2014)

Someone who loves porn


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 20, 2014)

Someone who edited their post
(and I do♥xD)


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 20, 2014)

someone who had right
(you ninja me pppft)


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 20, 2014)

someone who should show up to my stream
(I just hate MLP xD)


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 20, 2014)

someone who should link me the stream

(metoo)


----------



## Hot (Apr 20, 2014)

They're still pre unoriginal.


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 20, 2014)

Someone who is tierd at working


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 20, 2014)

Someone who should click here


----------



## uriri (Apr 20, 2014)

always active


----------



## Hot (Apr 20, 2014)

Never seen you before.


----------



## uriri (Apr 20, 2014)

an observer! :3


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 20, 2014)

Someone that might would love Nightwish


----------



## uriri (Apr 20, 2014)

An avid *Nightwish* fan


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 20, 2014)

Heavy Metal Lover lol


----------



## uriri (Apr 20, 2014)

Hmmm.. Dreamer


----------



## Wataru (Apr 20, 2014)

Umbreon fan


----------



## uriri (Apr 20, 2014)

Pokemon player


----------



## Hot (Apr 20, 2014)

They supposedly love heavy metal.


----------



## uriri (Apr 20, 2014)

Realistic


----------



## Byngo (Apr 20, 2014)

Automatic response to anyone I don't know: You seem nice!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2014)

CREY


----------



## JessiMuse (Apr 20, 2014)

Friendly?


----------



## Nouris (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice hat


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 20, 2014)

Likes zucker very much!


----------



## Nouris (Apr 20, 2014)

Pretty darn cute


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 20, 2014)

Loves zucker... (but who dosent <3 )


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

Hard as a rock? Zzz


----------



## heichou (Apr 20, 2014)

ninja'd!!! 

is lucky with finding shinies


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2014)

Cute : D


----------



## Byngo (Apr 20, 2014)

Fun


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 20, 2014)

someone who is pretty hot


----------



## Byngo (Apr 20, 2014)

(◡‿◡✿) Touch?


----------



## rosie789 (Apr 20, 2014)

creative


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 20, 2014)

funny


----------



## uriri (Apr 20, 2014)

Designer


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 20, 2014)

A ninja


----------



## uriri (Apr 20, 2014)

Kangaroo fan LOL


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 21, 2014)

Umbreon Fan


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 21, 2014)

Nintendo GameCube fan


----------



## Prisma (Apr 21, 2014)

Thinks nobody cares and quite rainbowy


----------



## uriri (Apr 21, 2014)

A cat lover


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 21, 2014)

Someone who might have a dog in the family


----------



## uriri (Apr 21, 2014)

Someone who loves 3D


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice username (short and snappy)


----------



## Byngo (Apr 21, 2014)

You seem funny and nice c:


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 21, 2014)

Eats Fish >:U


----------



## Byngo (Apr 21, 2014)

You're a sexy alpaca man


----------



## uriri (Apr 21, 2014)

Wants penguin as a pet


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 21, 2014)

Wants that Pokemon as a pet.


----------



## Hot (Apr 21, 2014)

They have a thing for salt.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 21, 2014)

They are really cold


----------



## Hot (Apr 21, 2014)

Very unoriginal.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 21, 2014)

Very funny (i laughed)


----------



## mob (Apr 21, 2014)

A furry, probably. o: i've never met u.. .


----------



## toxapex (Apr 21, 2014)

Somebody with morse-code eyebrows.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 21, 2014)

Someone with interesting eyes


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry, never met you before! But you have a group of very cute little villagers there, and your avatar is nice.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 21, 2014)

Aww thank you ;;! i think you're super nice and your signature is really cute  never seen you before though


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 21, 2014)

I've seen you around. You seem very friendly ^^


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 21, 2014)

Super duper nice, Ray helped me get Hamphrey back when I lost him! He's awesome.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 21, 2014)

Someone with a signature that is really freakin' cool. (I wouldn't want to run into Mathilda in a dark alley.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

OOPS that was for rayquaza.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think we can all agree that ray is a winner


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 21, 2014)

Someone who probly loves Tim burton


----------



## toxapex (Apr 21, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Someone who loves Lady Gaga
> Someone who probly loves Tim burton



Somebody who assumes stuff.

(Also why do you say I like Lady Gaga & Tim Burton, haha)


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 21, 2014)

someone who is curious

(Because your signature, the glasses reminds me of the cigarettes glasses on Gaga's telephone music video. And your icon reminds me of Tim burton)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 21, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> someone who is curious
> 
> (Because your signature, the glasses reminds me of the cigarettes glasses on Gaga's telephone music video. And your icon reminds me of Tim burton)



(If ur looking for a Gaga fan, you're lookin' at him right now!)

Somebody who sees in 3D


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 21, 2014)

someone who likes spoilers.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 21, 2014)

Someone who likes anime


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 21, 2014)

A wolf.


----------



## Pokemon_Trainer_Vikki (Apr 21, 2014)

Puns...Lol I don't know why


{I know ppl or going to say I'm a fangirl or something xD}


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 21, 2014)

idk you but you clearly like james


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 21, 2014)

Likes Wolfgang.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 21, 2014)

Is part of a wolf gang. And a fox gang.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 21, 2014)

Likes cake and candles.


----------



## ThunderGirl (Apr 21, 2014)

Likes Aphrodite


----------



## gooieooie (Apr 21, 2014)

Don't know you.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 21, 2014)

An uber gooey person!


----------



## Mariah (Apr 21, 2014)

So incredibly wacky.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 21, 2014)

An amazingly funny person in an odd way


----------



## rosie789 (Apr 22, 2014)

a person who likes wolves


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

crazy XD


----------



## Hot (Apr 22, 2014)

They ninja'd me.
Yeah.


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh.


----------



## Hot (Apr 22, 2014)

Weretroll Derpy


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2014)

Frigid, hypothermic, and *oh* so freezy.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

likes weird villagers


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2014)

They might be weird villagers, but they're *my* weird villagers... 

Likes moonlit people.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

xD doesn't know who meiko kaji is


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2014)

...Likes Meiko Kaji.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

..yes i do.

likes.. eyes


----------



## Sumia (Apr 22, 2014)

*I was going to make a Meiko Kaji response here and a Meiko Kaji post on expandyourmusictaste -out-*

Jun is a cool gal with cool music tastes *for my fitting at least*, and for what I've read so far in her posts, is an interesting person to talk with overall-


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2014)

An interesting person with an equally interesting signature


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

Likes signatures

@Sumia.. <3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 22, 2014)

A nice person with a cool new avatar


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 22, 2014)

Only person I've seen that loves Kangaroos.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2014)

Seems nice, but maybe a little narcissistic. (Because of your sig/avatar)

Then again, same goes for me...


----------



## Bowie (Apr 22, 2014)

Generally nice.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 22, 2014)

David Bowie


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Seems nice, but maybe a little narcissistic. (Because of your sig/avatar)
> 
> Then again, same goes for me...



LOL I love mayor art. XD

SALT! Seems nice.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 22, 2014)

Don't know you too well, but you seem OK xD


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Apr 22, 2014)

The true leader of Dark Veil... *bows*


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 22, 2014)

Dual personality


----------



## TheFirefox456 (Apr 22, 2014)

Don't know anyone. *cries real tears*


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 22, 2014)

A mix between me and FireNinja1


----------



## Byngo (Apr 22, 2014)

Very salty


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 22, 2014)

A whaleguin


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2014)

No longer Aphrodite.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 22, 2014)

Somebody who sees in cake.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2014)

Someone whose vision is unfortunately cake-less.


----------



## Celes (Apr 22, 2014)

Someone who likes villagers with the same first letter.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2014)

Haven't seen you around, but you seem like a nice and tangy upstanding citizen.


----------



## Hot (Apr 22, 2014)

They remind me of Homestuck.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2014)

The second person to say that to me... I've never read that, how do I remind people of it?


----------



## chillv (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't know who this person is


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2014)

A really "chill" person?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 22, 2014)

Seemingly very polite and interesting! I haven't seen you around much, but hey, I love meeting new people


----------



## Sumia (Apr 22, 2014)

A brave girl with artsy Self-fulfillment, who still has a little road to pass through when it comes to pride and self-confidence, she has my support for it because she certainly deserves it-


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 22, 2014)

Sumia said:


> A brave girl with artsy Self-fulfillment, who still has a little road to pass through when it comes to pride and self-confidence, she has my support for it because she certainly deserves it-



/crumbles under compliments
o-oh my gosH SENPAI NO,,,, im literally going t o cry jdbdfhdfsagf,,, ;;;;A;;;; -hugs gently- i dont deserve your praise oh nooo/////// hnfddgf im blush forever,,,,, th-thank you so much ;____;

Senpai Sumia is always so amazing and kind, and that's not to mention her fabulous artistic skills. She's always looking out for people and trying to help, and I've not seen her say something rude once. Her art is splendid and super unique, and I really look up to her ;A;!!!


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 22, 2014)

A very nice person!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2014)

Someone who is now two mayors' worth less narcissistic.


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 23, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Someone who is now two mayors' worth less narcissistic.




LOL

Love your comments.
Your funny.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm afraid I don't know much about you, but I like your signature a lot, your mayor is adorable!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Someone who is very compassionate and is an incredible artist!


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 23, 2014)

Very nice person.

Better at ms paint than I am. T-T


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Also nice and funny. 

(Also paint.net with a drawing tablet, I'd never be able to draw a smiley face without it, hehe)


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks too deeply into things.


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 23, 2014)

You are very mysterious.
I've been to your town 2 times and have not found the truth. T-T


----------



## rosie789 (Apr 23, 2014)

a person who must have a very pretty town,and seems like a nice person:3


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

Stinky ugly fat! Its opposite day right?


----------



## rosie789 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thats a little harsh


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

I search it up and its not opposite day oops well... you are the opposite of what I said.


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

Thinks he's dead.


----------



## Hot (Apr 23, 2014)

They think that people will actually read that block of text in their signature.
TL;DR please.


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

Thinks that five sentences is too long.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 23, 2014)

A paradox. A mystery. A riddle.


----------



## Hot (Apr 23, 2014)

Isn't a fan of Yoshi eggs.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 23, 2014)

Cool is their signature temperature.


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2014)

sexy


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 23, 2014)

Awesome person because you're Australian too  *high five*


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2014)

Pokeylicious


----------



## Prisma (Apr 23, 2014)

Bootylicious


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2014)

likes dogs?


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Got more eggs than me.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

You hazz sunglasses


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

...An immortal yet dead peddler of amazing togepi deals.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

Hazz sass and sunglasses!

Btw Immortals *CAN DIE!!!*


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Seems irrationally uncomfortable with sunglasses


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 23, 2014)

I have seen your posts around a few times, but I don't know much about you. You seem nice though, and your avatar is cool, I like the eyes.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 23, 2014)

A perfectly wonderful, talented, sweet cutie that I love very much. Means the world to me. Always so polite and kind uvu~ ♥


----------



## Javocado (Apr 23, 2014)

such a doll


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 23, 2014)

Bob-obsessed


----------



## sugargalaxy (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't you, but I love your username and avi.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 23, 2014)

Javocado said:


> such a doll



>//w//< A flatterer! And has WOOED ME INTO LOVING BOB, OUR LORD AND SAVIOR. Curses.
Besides that, a very sweet gentleman who I always appreciate being around 

WHOA NINJA'D x2 ONE SEC

@Sugar; I haven't seen you around too much, but yOUR AVATAR IS RLY KAWAII and you seem very sweet <333


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 23, 2014)

Really funny and cuteee arttt : D


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 23, 2014)

you must have a million works of art of your mayor owo


----------



## uriri (Apr 23, 2014)

^someone whose naturalistic


----------



## Prisma (Apr 23, 2014)

Someone who loves heavy metal therefor i like them because i do too like heavy metal

Friendship ship has sailed


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Someone who changed their avatar back to a fluffy doggy 

Edit: Wolf*


----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

Kind and nice and all that jazz


----------



## JellofishXD (Apr 24, 2014)

I don know you....sorry i bet you wanted a better answer


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

A fish made of gelatin.


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

Green eyed! ​


----------



## Prisma (Apr 24, 2014)

Very purply


----------



## yosugay (Apr 24, 2014)

you like collectables


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Has a rain-dancing signature


----------



## JellofishXD (Apr 24, 2014)

called me a FISH jks a person who likes tier 5ish villagers


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

Someone who LOVES cute, friendly villagers. c:​


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Likes... Mass Effect I think?


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

Correct! <3

I see you have a thing for groovy shades.​


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

A groovy, shady person


----------



## Byngo (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice and stuff


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

A person with an avatar that's either a standing whale or an engorged penguin!


----------



## Hot (Apr 25, 2014)

They should really read Homestuck.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Someone who is stuck at home


----------



## Hot (Apr 25, 2014)

I've always thought they were a female.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

I still have no idea what gender they are due to the confusing Boys vs. Girls posts


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 25, 2014)

An awesome person that I've seen around on TBT. Incredibly nice x3


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 25, 2014)

Big kangaroo fan!


----------



## uriri (Apr 26, 2014)

perfectionist


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

likes gaga too much


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Likes (I already forget her name ^^' ) too much


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

miki sugimoto?

..likes yoshi


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

In all seriousness, a really nice person who's pretty clever.


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2014)

SUNGLASSES!


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 26, 2014)

has mediocre signature making skills


----------



## radical6 (Apr 26, 2014)

youre really cool


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 26, 2014)

SALUT TO DA POKEFANS!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

A frontstabbing traitor


----------



## TheFirefox456 (Apr 30, 2014)

A person I've seen a lot on the forums.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 30, 2014)

Someone that's fairly new to the forums


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

A person with a cool signature featuring a very p!ssed off Mathilda.


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> has mediocre signature making skills



^^^ohh you make me laugh! 

The most awesome person on the forums!

Edit: You used to be cool...


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Sah eht tseb serutangis ni lla fo TBT.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

Has posts that are now going to take 3x longer to read


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Is a hipster now.

Don't worry. Only my posts in my contest thread will be weird now.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 30, 2014)

Has mysteriously decided to swap the letters around to backwards in their sig


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Is correct.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

Yipee... 

- - - Post Merge - - -

...But you should consider flipping the images of the letters as well...


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Yipee...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...But you should consider flipping the images of the letters as well...



Confused.

Not sure how to do that...


----------



## chillv (Apr 30, 2014)

One of the very little users that hasn't gotten to the bad side of me


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Someone who doesn't like a lot of people?


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

Someone who needs to get paint.net or some other similar thing, load up those images and flip them horizontally. (I could save them to my computer and do it if you want)


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Likes helping people.

(no thanks.)


----------



## Rion45 (May 1, 2014)

Doesn't need help from people.
(did that sound rude? idk...sorry if it did)


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 1, 2014)

needs to put siggy in the middle x---x (tiny pet peeve sorry)


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Needs to get that self confidence up!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 1, 2014)

has a nice avatar


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 1, 2014)

is quite a listener♥


----------



## uriri (May 1, 2014)

is an environmentalist


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 1, 2014)

is a deep thinker


----------



## uriri (May 1, 2014)

is sentimental


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 1, 2014)

so true..

is someone who will make a great life-time friend


----------



## Hot (May 1, 2014)

They seem nice. I still kinda ignored them though.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 1, 2014)

Ye need a pat on a back, Possibly one of those awesome peeps who gets ignored for no reason.


----------



## sej (May 1, 2014)

Cool person c:


----------



## matt (May 1, 2014)

Kind, heart warming and friendly

- - - Post Merge - - -

With an oversized Signature


----------



## Yui Z (May 1, 2014)

You're Matt.  We haven't spoken much though, but you seem nice.


----------



## sej (May 1, 2014)

matt said:


> Kind, heart warming and friendly
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> With an oversized Signature



Aww c: Also fixed it! xD


----------



## hemming1996 (May 1, 2014)

you're cool


----------



## uriri (May 1, 2014)

OMG my fellow Lady Gaga fan <3 xD


----------



## Yui Z (May 1, 2014)

A fabulush lady gaga fan?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 1, 2014)

someone with a cool username


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

*SockHead* and you are the best people ever! 

*Congratz!*


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Someone with the best signature on this site


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

Someone with a pretty avatar.


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Someone with a pretty username


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

MayorIris said:


> Someone with the best signature on this site



Aww your to kind  your a funny person!


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Aww your to kind  your a funny person!



You too m8
A person to kewl 4 skewl


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

Everywhere!


----------



## toxapex (May 1, 2014)

Someone who should pry no further if she values her life, hm?


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

Someone who likes to snoop.


----------



## toxapex (May 1, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Someone who likes to snoop.






Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

Someone who has not solved the mystery. 

(Don't worry. No one has.)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 2, 2014)

Has an awesome sig


----------



## kasane (May 2, 2014)

Likes kangaroos


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 2, 2014)

AWESOME


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 18, 2014)

I've never seen you, maybe because I just came back to TBT, but you seem nice


----------



## Puffy (May 18, 2014)

you seem  cool! (also PBG YAY)


----------



## Reenhard (May 18, 2014)

Seems very sweet!


----------



## uriri (May 19, 2014)

Smart


----------



## Naiad (May 19, 2014)

Queen of the world <3 also really nice uwu


----------



## Alice (May 19, 2014)

I haven't seen you much, aside from today. You seem sweet, though.


----------



## AlmostBlueKitty (May 19, 2014)

Absolutely adorbale icon! <3


----------



## toxapex (May 19, 2014)

Ambitious, signature-wise.


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 19, 2014)

I don't think i've ever met you, but you seem cool


----------



## Locket (May 19, 2014)

I dont know you, but i like the profle pic blue


----------



## Puffy (May 19, 2014)

Seems sweet!


----------



## Gingersnap (May 19, 2014)

You seem to like Dangan Ronpa, which denotes a rad person in my book. :>


----------



## Capella (May 19, 2014)

2 k32l 4 sk3wl


----------



## tessabel (May 20, 2014)

Jupiter/MayorIris all over TBT


----------



## Rodeo (May 20, 2014)

Seems like a pretty cool person.


----------



## Reenhard (May 20, 2014)

I bet this person is nice


----------



## Keitara (May 20, 2014)

I know that you're pretty cool.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

likes love hina idk


----------



## Zura (May 20, 2014)

You're a wonderful person


----------



## unravel (May 20, 2014)

Love the Legend of Zelda <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

awesome pic  and nice ^^


----------



## Zura (May 20, 2014)

Mostly the toon ones, the only regular? one I enjoyed was TP, toon Link and toon Zelda are just to cute <3

A cute and funny person


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 20, 2014)

had a GameCube


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

nice person


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 20, 2014)

an even nicer person


----------



## debinoresu (May 20, 2014)

a static character


----------



## Rodeo (May 20, 2014)

Seems pretty chill and funny.


----------



## Alice (May 20, 2014)

Seems like a good person who likes to eat at good burger, home of the good burger.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

likes mafia games idk havent seen you much :3


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 20, 2014)

Likes movies and Japanese music


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

likes.. weird music XD


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 20, 2014)

Is judgmental about other peoples music tastes.


----------



## Puffy (May 20, 2014)

Likes Lady Gaga so they're cool in my book


----------



## Capella (May 20, 2014)

Is a princess


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 20, 2014)

@Puffy: Aww thanks!

@Jupiter: Kind of snooty, a little bit of a ***** (complement)


----------



## Puffy (May 21, 2014)

Is still really cool


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 21, 2014)

Seems very friendly ^^


----------



## Rodeo (May 21, 2014)

Has an awesome signature and taste in neighbors.


----------



## chillv (May 21, 2014)

Someone I need to find out more about because I never seen you before


----------



## hanzy (May 21, 2014)

seems pretty chill


----------



## mob (May 21, 2014)

seems pretty cool B) i really like your sig1!


----------



## TaliZorah (May 21, 2014)

HAS AN AWESOME OC.


----------



## Puffy (May 21, 2014)

Seems pretty cool! uvu


----------



## c h i h a r u (May 21, 2014)

Rad signature.
Dangan Ronpa. d( ? v ? )


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 21, 2014)

Seems like a nice person and has a cute avatar x3


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 21, 2014)

Is a kangaroo-loving dragon


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 21, 2014)

Seems to like lady gaga a lot


----------



## Puffy (May 21, 2014)

Someone who I should learn more about


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Looks new.


----------



## SincerelyDream (May 23, 2014)

The creepy thing in Majora's mask.


----------



## Hot (May 23, 2014)

Never seen 'em before.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 23, 2014)

Seems like a nice person


----------



## libby2999 (May 23, 2014)

I would like you a whole lot more if you gave me some cookies


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (May 23, 2014)

Probably younger than me, but infinitely better at Pokemon than I am.


----------



## debinoresu (May 23, 2014)

a pretty cool person even tho I dont see u much


----------



## Puffy (May 23, 2014)

is a shsl cool person


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 23, 2014)

I got to talk to you a little bit once, and you're a really cool person


----------



## LadyVivia (May 23, 2014)

I like your avatarr


----------



## Hot (May 23, 2014)

I always used to confuse them with LyraVale (?).


----------



## Puffy (May 23, 2014)

I've seen your posts and you seem cool (as ice oops no time for puns)


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 23, 2014)

Likes dangan ronpa!!


----------



## radical6 (May 23, 2014)

you're alright i guess. your art is cute tho


----------



## LadyVivia (May 23, 2014)

I like your a


----------



## Capella (May 23, 2014)

reely fresh with the kidz


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

Pretty cool - I don't know you so I can't say really


----------



## Puffy (May 23, 2014)

They have a nice avatar so


----------



## LadyVivia (May 23, 2014)

You are puffy.


----------



## Balverine (May 23, 2014)

You seem nice c:


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 24, 2014)

Very friendly ^^


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 24, 2014)

Very nice and has a good taste in villagers. Kitt, Papi, and Rooney are my favorites. c:


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

Ur cool.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 24, 2014)

cold-hearted and unforgiving ;~;


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

ew gross


----------



## Balverine (May 24, 2014)

You gave me cake so I guess you're p cool


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 24, 2014)

seems like a cool otaku ( probably)


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 24, 2014)

Probably likes anime

I SEE MAMI IN YOUR SIG RIP


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 24, 2014)

She must like madoka magica

RIP ;v;


----------



## Hot (May 24, 2014)

They have an interesting username.


----------



## Balverine (May 24, 2014)

I really like their username


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 24, 2014)

You seem pretty cool


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (May 25, 2014)

You're literally my age backwards and that makes me feel like I might be in the wrong place.


----------



## Yui Z (May 25, 2014)

You're proud. Very proud.


----------



## Waluigi (May 25, 2014)

uhhh
i guess your nice


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 25, 2014)

looks familiar..


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 25, 2014)

Very friendly <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2014)

seems nice


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 25, 2014)

#bestie5ever♥


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2014)

#awesomepersontotalkwith<3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 25, 2014)

Seems friendly ^^


----------



## Balverine (May 25, 2014)

P cool


----------



## Hot (May 25, 2014)

Seems nice.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 25, 2014)

Pretty cool


----------



## Puffy (May 26, 2014)

Seems chill and cool


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 26, 2014)

Seems friendly from what I've seen around the forum.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

Pretty cool - I love your new avatar


----------



## uriri (May 26, 2014)

Genuine


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2014)

gaga.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 26, 2014)

Likes movies and music I think?


----------



## CR33P (May 26, 2014)

swagalicious beauty queen with big but


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2014)

poopswag


----------



## Balverine (May 26, 2014)

THey have a potty mouth ; P


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

Perry cool now im getting to know you a little better


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2014)

likes pokemon


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

Jun said:


> likes pokemon



Not true, I love it

Has awesom throwing skills


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2014)

likes fat boys


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

Umm ok then

Has fruit


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2014)

xD trolled


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

Can be a troll but pretty cool too


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2014)

XD

same.


----------



## dengit (May 27, 2014)

Your taste in games is A+ (talking about your icon). c:


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 27, 2014)

Pretty cool for having Angus in your town.


----------



## Rodeo (May 27, 2014)

My best friend.


----------



## Naiad (May 27, 2014)

Obviously the Posting god


----------



## Hot (May 27, 2014)

Their username is really long. :v


----------



## Rodeo (May 27, 2014)

A reasonable and cool person.


----------



## Alice (May 27, 2014)

Really? he seems pretty cold to me.

Well, he really likes to post in the basement, I'll say that.


----------



## Hot (May 27, 2014)

They seem to like old news.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 27, 2014)

doesnt like Adam Lambert


----------



## Alice (May 27, 2014)

Cold said:


> They seem to like old news.



W-what? ;-; 

Likes Adam Lambert a bit too much.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 27, 2014)

Seems really nice.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 27, 2014)

has a cute avatar♥


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 27, 2014)

I love Knox. He's up there for my favorite chickens.
Isn't mean at all. c:


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 27, 2014)

thinks I'm not mean when I really am xD</3


----------



## Rodeo (May 27, 2014)

My fangirl.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 27, 2014)

d'aww♥
my rodeo boy~~


----------



## libby2999 (May 27, 2014)

I think you're really nice and funny.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2014)

has weird fantasies about people


----------



## libby2999 (May 27, 2014)

Haha, I just have friends who try to say their weird-est and creepy-est things.  That's my friends. 

Posts a lot in the games basement place thing.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2014)

does the same


----------



## debinoresu (May 27, 2014)

pretty cool person


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2014)

has cool dreamies


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 27, 2014)

Has a pretty badass signature


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2014)

cool pic :3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 27, 2014)

A very friendly person with an awesome siggy ^^


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2014)

cool person who likes kangaroos


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 27, 2014)

A cool person who hangouts on the basement a lot


----------



## Puffy (May 27, 2014)

Cool person who likes Uxie wee


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 27, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Cool person who likes Uxie wee



Whhaaatttt??? 

Pretty cool - I don't know you well enough


----------



## Balverine (May 27, 2014)

Fooly cooly


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 27, 2014)

Cool


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 27, 2014)

I never met you, but you seem nice


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 27, 2014)

Ditto


----------



## Puffy (May 27, 2014)

pretty cool!


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2014)

Puffy like puff pastry


----------



## radical6 (May 27, 2014)

some of the things you say annoy me but most of the time i think youre ok


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

is a tsundere? idk


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 28, 2014)

really loveable :3


----------



## hemming1996 (May 28, 2014)

you are sometimes annoying but if not you are cool A++++


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Ninja


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 28, 2014)

nice.


----------



## Hot (May 28, 2014)

Inquisitive.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 28, 2014)

Cold
I wish we could be friends ;w;♥


----------



## Hot (May 28, 2014)

Filbert I don't hate them.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 28, 2014)

I try my best to talk with them ;w;


----------



## Farobi (May 28, 2014)

is... ♥


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

You seem cool but I've never talked to you


----------



## Balverine (May 28, 2014)

Is freaking everywhere (ily)


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 28, 2014)

Farobi said:


> is... ♥



LOL xD♥

- - - Post Merge - - -

looks like a sexy badass♥ :*


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

handcuffs ♥


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 28, 2014)

my bby♥


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

♥♥♥♥♥


das all


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 28, 2014)

Cheese lover


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 28, 2014)

looks like a raddadada


----------



## Hot (May 28, 2014)

Was considering to be friends with them until all 'em hearts were posted.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Would like to get you know you better


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 28, 2014)

Cold said:


> Was considering to be friends with them until all 'em hearts were posted.



aww.. ;n;
*leaves forums*


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

No don't leave your too awesome


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

what uxie said♥♥♥


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 28, 2014)

too hurt bby.. too hurt..


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

aw dont be i still love you♥♥♥


----------



## N64dude (May 28, 2014)

Awesome person


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

has a very cool avatar and i like that you have that anteater


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 28, 2014)

Jun said:


> aw dont be i still love you♥♥♥



ily too bby♥
but Cold is like a dreamie ;m;


----------



## Balverine (May 28, 2014)

Is p cool (and a ninja)


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Cool, question does ily mean I like you?


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

has a nice siggy


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Jun said:


> has a nice siggy



Thanks!


----------



## Balverine (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Cool, question does ily mean I like you?


Usually means I love you, but it can do that, too (I didn't want you to think I was being rude : P )

Is also a ninja


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

like lake guardian


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Where is that person from though?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marco Bodt said:


> Usually means I love you, but it can do that, too (I didn't want you to think I was being rude : P )
> 
> Is also a ninja



I didn't think you were being rude!


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

It's Miki Sugimoto from Zero Woman: Red Handcuffs

has a nice quote in sig


----------



## Balverine (May 28, 2014)

Everyone is invisible how am I supposed to avoid being ninja'd

Has a nice username


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Jun said:


> It's Miki Sugimoto from Zero Woman: Red Handcuffs
> 
> has a nice quote in sig



Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marco Bodt said:


> Everyone is invisible how am I supposed to avoid being ninja'd
> 
> Has a nice username



You can't


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

ninjaing me ;u;


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Ninja...


----------



## debinoresu (May 28, 2014)

slow enough to be ninjad


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

has cool villagers


----------



## Crobatman45 (May 28, 2014)

Is rich.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

like mother/earthbound


----------



## Crobatman45 (May 28, 2014)

"Likes" is an understatement.
Also, loves red handcuffs.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

well, loves.

wants people to run idk


----------



## Rodeo (May 28, 2014)

My bbycakes.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

fat boys ♥♥♥


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 28, 2014)

my wife♥


----------



## Hot (May 29, 2014)

Don't have an opinion tbh.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2014)

silent? idk


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 29, 2014)

Cold said:


> Don't have an opinion tbh.



better than a negative post♥ ;w;

my bunny bby♥


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 29, 2014)

a mean person


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 29, 2014)

secretly misses him..


----------



## hemming1996 (May 29, 2014)

you are a ninja jfc


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 29, 2014)

stranger in a strange land


----------



## Puffy (May 29, 2014)

unicorns so they're cool


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 29, 2014)

My opinion doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Mariah (May 29, 2014)

Annoying.


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

funny


----------



## radical6 (May 29, 2014)

ehhhhh i dont really like you but i dont hate you


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

I don't really know you sooo 
okay


----------



## Lio Fotia (May 29, 2014)

I love her <3​


----------



## Balverine (May 29, 2014)

I've never met them, but they have a cute avatar and signature =3=


----------



## Mariah (May 29, 2014)

They're bad with money.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 30, 2014)

She's cool, but can be a **** sometimes xD


----------



## Capella (May 30, 2014)

cool I guess idk ;-;


----------



## purple888 (May 30, 2014)

super nice <33

is giving me fang :3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

tries to be purple but they cant


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 30, 2014)

no comment


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> no comment



then dont bother posting.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 30, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> then dont bother posting.



thank you.. really, that's exactly what I needed right now


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2014)

is awesome♥


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

is also aweosome 
not gonna bother fixing.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 30, 2014)

rebel.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 30, 2014)

knows what she's saying


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 30, 2014)

Very awesome!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

very kangaroo


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2014)

pain


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

i think youre cool 

wow im so original


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

Jun said:


> pain



what do you mean?

- - - Post Merge - - -



awesomeperson1 said:


> i think youre cool
> 
> wow im so original



also, original xD


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 30, 2014)

rainbowlicious


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

staticlicious 
wtf its saying that is a word
nvm not anymore xP


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

is idfldnsndtlicious a word


----------



## Alice (May 30, 2014)

Looks like they really know how to geddan.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> is idfldnsndtlicious a word



yush ;3

awesomeperson1licious


----------



## Alice (May 30, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> yush ;3
> 
> awesomeperson1licious



try to stay on topic.

Likes to go offtopic. >:CCC


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

Alice said:


> try to stay on topic.
> 
> Likes to go offtopic. >:CCC



he was trying to respond to mine but got ninja'd..

has a rlly cute avatar ~


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

has a strange avatar


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> has a strange avatar



_Geddan_ ಠ_ಠ

youre a pretty unicorn


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> _Geddan_ ಠ_ಠ
> 
> youre a pretty unicorn



awww.
but im not really...

cake muncher


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 30, 2014)

have no feelings for


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

i think ur hella rad ;3


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 30, 2014)

ily too♥


----------



## hemming1996 (May 30, 2014)

i think you're cool


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 30, 2014)

no you are .//.♥


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

has drake


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2014)

like colours


----------



## Mariah (May 30, 2014)

This isn't the "describe the person above you" thread, you know. I think she's okay.


----------



## Titi (May 30, 2014)

Kind of a sourpuss.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2014)

I never said. My opinion was the they seem like a colorful person.

Well, for Titi, you seems to be into cool avatars


----------



## Balverine (May 30, 2014)

P cool~


----------



## Capella (May 30, 2014)

really rad


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 31, 2014)

she likes the basement a lot


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 31, 2014)

likes sandwiches


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

cool dude


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 31, 2014)

Cool Jun


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

cool potato


----------



## Beary (Jun 3, 2014)

*What is your opinion of the user above?*

Resurrection! I know there was a thread like this, but it is sadly dead 

Anyways, be polite about things! ^^


Umm...lets see. I don't have a very high opinion of myself, so say the least.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't talk to you at all Beary, but from what I see in the forums, you're very intelligent and have a lot of good things to say. You're very courteous to people as well.


----------



## Beary (Jun 3, 2014)

I haven't seen you that much, but I recognize that avatar. I'm sure you're a great person! ^^


----------



## Mariah (Jun 4, 2014)

Here.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 4, 2014)

You're not a bad person.


----------



## Elise (Jun 4, 2014)

I doubt I'm known by that many people but I'll give this a go anyway.

Umm Mariah, from what I've seen, your posts are usually very direct and you always say what you think. I'd guess that you have a very sarcastic sense of humour


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 4, 2014)

I've seen you in my peripheral, I guess. You seem like a pretty kind person, from what I've seen. That's kind of cool and admirable. I don't really bump into a lot of kind people.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 4, 2014)

You seem nice.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 4, 2014)

I've seen you around a few times.. like ya c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2014)

3awesome5me♥


----------



## Peitharchia (Jun 4, 2014)

Not bad, and also has a spectacular taste in music


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 4, 2014)

Seems nice and has a cute avatar.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 4, 2014)

You're kinda quirky in a good way.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2014)

seems nice.. havent seen ya much


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 4, 2014)

is pretty cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2014)

hm, likes frita?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 4, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2014)

cool :3


----------



## Beary (Jun 4, 2014)

WHO REVIVED THIS.
anyways, you're EVERYWHERE IN THE BASEMENT XD
you're cool :3


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 4, 2014)

The almighty pug. Kawaii!


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 4, 2014)

seems to like soul eater 
A lot


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2014)

is crazy


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2014)

like pixelated avatars


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2014)

is a muffin man


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 12, 2014)

I don't know you too well but you seem like a cool person!


----------



## f11 (Jun 12, 2014)

A chill person


----------



## toxapex (Jun 13, 2014)

Seems nice


----------



## Puffy (Jun 13, 2014)

You have a nice avatar


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 13, 2014)

you seem like the person i would want to be friends with


----------



## Hot (Jun 13, 2014)

You seem nice.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 13, 2014)

You seem wise


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2014)

likes links. idk


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

uhm friendly  xD


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 14, 2014)

You seem- colorful? I mean- I don't like everything you've ever said or anything, but I've never seen you make a fool out of yourself or rag on anyone else. 

/shrug


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

a wise fellow


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 14, 2014)

oh gee ; ; 

Probably one of those people that always feels like they have to keep their act together.


----------



## matt (Jun 14, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Mariah (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't like him. He doesn't seem very intelligent and he is definitely someone I would not get along with.


----------



## matt (Jun 14, 2014)

Someone who cant control their feelings


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 14, 2014)

Needs to argue in one GD thread at a time, or take it somewhere else. 

ain't nobody care about your drama & bull.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 14, 2014)

Probably has a good taste in video games.


----------



## matt (Jun 14, 2014)

Probably female


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 14, 2014)

Probably male


----------



## matt (Jun 14, 2014)

Correct


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 14, 2014)

I think you get defensive too quickly with people who aren't exactly sweet on you and it doesn't make you look any better, it just makes everything look more like a pointless slap-fight.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 14, 2014)

I like your name because I love MGS.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 14, 2014)

is quite the awesome dud


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2014)

is too awesome♥♥


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 14, 2014)

I actually think you're pretty neat and you have some out-of-the-way / unique interests, which I can get behind.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 14, 2014)

A CUTE PERSON I LOVE YOU


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 14, 2014)

WHoa whoa

you're excitable.


----------



## Hot (Jun 14, 2014)

You seem pre cool.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 14, 2014)

What.. I thought you were cold


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 14, 2014)

You seem cool, but I never met you :3


----------



## Puffy (Jun 14, 2014)

I talked to you a little before, you're pretty cool :>


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 14, 2014)

so huggable


----------



## Mariah (Jun 14, 2014)

You try really hard to annoy me and you succeed. I can't stand you.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 14, 2014)

you're such a good friend -hugs-


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 14, 2014)

You seem like a crazy (in a good way) person


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

you seem cool


----------



## macuppie (Jun 15, 2014)

You seem really fun and cool! Of course most people on here are ^_^


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 15, 2014)

I can easily see you running a really pastel/kawaii blog of some sort. Not my style, but hey, you've got your own.


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 15, 2014)

I like how respectable and tolerable you are of others' opinions unlike some others. I would love to befriend you and get to know you better


----------



## Mariah (Jun 15, 2014)

You seem all right. You haven't done anything to turn me against you so, good job! You have good taste in villagers.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 15, 2014)

when i see your it feels like im flying through outer space on a star with fireworks everywhere and glitter


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 15, 2014)

I wanna be friends with ya<3

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJA


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 15, 2014)

you put me into heaven


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 15, 2014)

oi you make me blush like hell


----------



## Hot (Jun 15, 2014)

They like to talk. A lot.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 15, 2014)

wants me to shut up D: sorry..


----------



## Mariah (Jun 15, 2014)

They seem nice and friendly.


----------



## krielle (Jun 15, 2014)

Unique. I don't think anybody else on this forum is like you.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 15, 2014)

whut ^


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

does not get the pic XD


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Is fabulous! Although I don't think we've ever talked, but that's what I gather.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

once if you count that pm 

but yeah seems nice


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

really cool


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Has good tastes. (Bambi)@


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 15, 2014)

Mariah said:


> They seem nice and friendly.



omg I love you♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinySandwich said:


>



this is going in my siggy


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

This girl is fabulous. c:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 15, 2014)

this girl is the friendliest and the most generous ever♥


----------



## Kildor (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't know


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 15, 2014)

doesn't seem to like me as much as I like them :c <//3 *hides under bed* lol ;w;


----------



## Kildor (Jun 15, 2014)

Dont worry i like you


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 15, 2014)

is very obvious ;w;


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Is interested in blue hats, which is nice.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 15, 2014)

All around sailor moon fan and greeting girl of the IRC.


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Jun 15, 2014)

no u post beforeme

kills doors? idk


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 15, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Is interested in blue hats, which is nice.



I like hats in general♥

- - - Post Merge - - -

seems to like Team Rocket, which is rad aha♥


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

The awesomeness of liking hats. c:


----------



## Kildor (Jun 15, 2014)

Great mate


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

fun to talk to! a great person, mature and polite  <3


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 15, 2014)

My waifu, but not really my waifu.

Shiro's so good tho


----------



## Kildor (Jun 15, 2014)

My best friend <3 and a crazed acnl 5 copy-owner.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh **** ninja'd


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 15, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Very lucky. c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

>crazed 5 copy ac owner
>sobbing into hands
I WAS YOUNG, AND IMPULSIVE, (it was like a month ago lmfao who am i kidding)

yui is super generous and makes me turn into a puddle of mush every time i see her post because shes so super sweet hngnfghjh<33333


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 15, 2014)

Artistic and wonderful.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 15, 2014)

Sum1 hu is losing their ****

- - - Post Merge - - -

God dammit Lucky ninjad


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 15, 2014)

Seems nice


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> >crazed 5 copy ac owner
> >sobbing into hands
> I WAS YOUNG, AND IMPULSIVE, (it was like a month ago lmfao who am i kidding)
> 
> yui is super generous and makes me turn into a puddle of mush every time i see her post because shes so super sweet hngnfghjh<33333



Don't make me blush! ><

Lucky is a very sweet person who I like, even though her avatar has Pietro in (the scary clown).

Dang. Nikki is a nice ninja!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 15, 2014)

_kinda rude_
I don't know you.
Ninjad lol 

Zoe your fabulous


----------



## Kildor (Jun 15, 2014)

Why was Yui rude?


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 15, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Why was Yui rude?



That was for some one else c:


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

A colourful person. c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 15, 2014)

friendly and nice <3


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Lynn!! She's kind and sweet of course. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

nice person


----------



## Kildor (Jun 15, 2014)

Great!


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 15, 2014)

a pretty, coooooool cat


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Is a good artist. xP


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 15, 2014)

is a CUTE artist

and also a good one


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

funny :3


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Music to my ears! c:


----------



## Kildor (Jun 15, 2014)

She loves tea


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Kildor said:


> She loves tea



Actually I hate tea. =P I'm using the avatar for Tina, since she has to stay in sync with Jubs. Also, I'm obsessed with changing my avatar at the moment hehe.

We haven't spoken much, but you seem nice.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 15, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> _kinda rude_
> I don't know you.
> Ninjad lol
> 
> Zoe your fabulous



I am hoping that is not towards me.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 15, 2014)

seems to like cats


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 15, 2014)

seems to like Luigi?


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Has some pretty good art!


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

Yui is a good asset to the forums and is very active. Though I don't know much about them, they've always been quick to respond to inquiries, and I believe them to be a very nice person.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 15, 2014)

you seem like such an amazing person god please be friends with me♥


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

is too awesome rn xD


----------



## Puffy (Jun 15, 2014)

You seem pretty cool~


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

you have good taste in usertitles


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

I haven't seen you before, but you're probably super nice. At least I'd hope so.

Jun the ninja!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

seems very kind C:


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

I only know Jun through the gaming forum, and to be honest a lot of the way you see games kind of makes me see you in a negative light. I don't know you personally, so I'm not trying to offend you. I'm just not a fan of some of your posts :/

Other than that though, I can appreciate the fact you have strong opinions.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 15, 2014)

Seems nice


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

really rad


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

(Cent: yes I have strong opinions against stuff so I'm not offended really)

Capella: seems nice and likes deer


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

I'd say you were a generally nice person.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

has good music taste


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 15, 2014)

I think she's awesome and a really good friend.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't really know much about you, since I don't see you too often. You seem nice though. c: Oh, and you're a horned hero too!


----------



## Hot (Jun 16, 2014)

I've never really seen you around besides in the basement occasionally, but you seem nice.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 16, 2014)

doesn't seem to reply to my vms :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

so probably not fond of me?  idk


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 16, 2014)

Loves funky hats


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 16, 2014)

Hot said:


> I've never really seen you around besides in the basement occasionally, but you seem nice.



I don't see much of you either if I'm honest. =P Maybe we hang around on different boards more.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lucky is a very kind person.


----------



## matt (Jun 16, 2014)

Friendly towards other people and caring


----------



## Flop (Jun 16, 2014)

Never talked to him, but he seems like a pretty cool guy.  I'm pretty sure he likes ACbay and stuff


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't know you.

Floppy


----------



## Hot (Jun 16, 2014)

You seem really energetic and friendly, I guess.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice person. Is gonna need some air conditioning soon though. =P


----------



## Kildor (Jun 16, 2014)

Good person


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 16, 2014)

I think you're really likable, and I've never seen you NOT be friendly.


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

You seem very cool


----------



## Puffy (Jun 16, 2014)

You're really cool and you like Bambi wee (I have a bambi plush like right next to me ;v; )


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 16, 2014)

New Bambi avatar!<3 You're a legend.

Ninjad. You can be a legend too hehe. Even though I haven't seen much of you, but I'm sure you are.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 16, 2014)

Very nice and helpful person. Knows how to do glitches (!).


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 16, 2014)

Stalfos said:


> Very nice and helpful person. Knows how to do glitches (!).



Fun times with them glitches, hahahaha. xD Stalfos is a very friendly person. 

Worth the time too.


----------



## Alice (Jun 16, 2014)

She's a sweetie pie.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 16, 2014)

really friendly and kind :-D


----------



## Wataru (Jun 16, 2014)

Really present in the irc and people seem help when she joins MK and she seems nice


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

You seem very nice


----------



## Wataru (Jun 16, 2014)

You seem very generous ^^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 16, 2014)

very sweet


----------



## Hot (Jun 16, 2014)

They still spell things really oddly.


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

Really mature


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 16, 2014)

A fabulous collector. c:


----------



## PrettyGuinea (Jun 16, 2014)

Extremely kind and generous


----------



## Wabty (Jun 16, 2014)

i like your signature


----------



## Mariah (Jun 16, 2014)

He seems like he doesn't have very good grammar skills but he also seems to be fitting in here.


----------



## Wabty (Jun 16, 2014)

1 my grammar skills are fine
2 you seem like a nice person


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

Tbh : I see u around school sometimes. U seem cool but u a stranger that should change. Hmu sometime. Rate: 8.9


----------



## Wabty (Jun 16, 2014)

tbh u worship the devil's lettuce


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't know you but you seem nice


----------



## Wabty (Jun 16, 2014)

THANKS CAPELLA!!! YOU SEEM NICE TOO!!!!!!


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 16, 2014)

Easily excited but friendly all the same


----------



## Wabty (Jun 16, 2014)

THANKS FOR SAYING IM FREINDLY!!! YOU SEEM FRIENDELY TOO!!!!


----------



## Byngo (Jun 16, 2014)

You seem... Friendly?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 16, 2014)

She's cool?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 16, 2014)

Sense of humor.......?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 16, 2014)

not as awkward lol, good taste in instrument


----------



## Hot (Jun 16, 2014)

You've got a pretty rad teddy bear.


----------



## Puffy (Jun 16, 2014)

You're pretty chill


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 16, 2014)

voted most likely to be drawing the dongs

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hot said:


> You've got a pretty rad teddy bear.



tbh I was a little confused to how you knew o:


----------



## radical6 (Jun 16, 2014)

you seem cute


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jun 16, 2014)

You seem very supportive of people here.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 16, 2014)

really? i thought people would think i hate most people here but ok 
anyway i think you're pretty chill and mature i guess? idk iirc you were pretty nice in the tbt vs acc thread. i think that was you. but yeah


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 16, 2014)

You seem like a decent and nice person from what I've seen of you.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 16, 2014)

Awesome and a very friendly person <3


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 16, 2014)

someone that just fell down from the ceiling due to being caught on fire


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 16, 2014)

Lol um... Someone that's very random and hearts marshmallow sauce


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 16, 2014)

He likes kangaroos


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 17, 2014)

someone who is likely not feeling like they need to throw up like i am


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 17, 2014)

Why?


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 17, 2014)

My favorite sandwich.


----------



## Wabty (Jun 17, 2014)

i don't get your username


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 17, 2014)

Are you a fish?


----------



## radical6 (Jun 17, 2014)

sometimes your butt comments make me uncomfortable


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

someone who doesn't quite seem to have a sense of humor ~~sorry <//3


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

anime fan

- - - Post Merge - - -

****ing ninja'd


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

not too fond of me c:♥


----------



## Byebi (Jun 17, 2014)

did a good job with her current signature


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

a "hella rad" artist♥


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

did a good job naming their mayor.

- - - Post Merge - - -

wow ninnjad aain wth

- - - Post Merge - - -

again* dargblurigt

- - - Post Merge - - -

dargblurgit


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

slow typer c:


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

god damnit

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im typing on a crappy compuer ok ;(


----------



## Farobi (Jun 17, 2014)

ninja'd often c:


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

ily farobi  no homo


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

is excused♥


----------



## Capella (Jun 17, 2014)

seems pretty nice since you achieved an impossible feet


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

doesn't mock my great achievement♥


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

mocking it 5ever


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

I still love you♥


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

me too♥


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 17, 2014)

cool person


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 17, 2014)

really funny


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't know much about you, but you seem pretty creative.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

Great person!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

nice person with a .. peculiar sig


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 17, 2014)

June, July, August. It's Summer all year round with them. c:


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 17, 2014)

Has a really cute mayor.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

really likes cats


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 17, 2014)

i am the craziest cat lady despite not having the lady parts

I think you're addicted to the Basement. But you've been nice since I met you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

Perhaps.

Need lady parts.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 17, 2014)

Funny!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 17, 2014)

Friendly ^^


----------



## Hot (Jun 17, 2014)

I haven't seen you in a long while, but you seem cool with that kangaroo fet thing.


----------



## Darumy (Jun 17, 2014)

Good taste in graphics, and apparently hot.


----------



## Marii (Jun 17, 2014)

seems very helpful around the forums~


----------



## Puffy (Jun 17, 2014)

You're really cool


----------



## Locket (Jun 17, 2014)

CAT LOVEER ooops


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 17, 2014)

She seems nice!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 18, 2014)

No idea how old you are, but you have this feeling of- "new"-ness that's actually sort of nice. I think you'll come into your own potential sometime, once you realize it.


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't really know you but you seem mature


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 18, 2014)

made me burp


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

reminds me of Total Drama Island


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> reminds me of Total Drama Island



 she is total drama island 
Nice and friendly


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

ik she is :u das y I remember
looks like a person with a good sense of humor


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

i can't tell if you're 12 or 22 and I'm curious as of what you look like
but i see u everywhere


----------



## Kildor (Jun 18, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

i play mafia w u all the time luv u


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

has a cool username


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

Aerious said:


> i can't tell if you're 12 or 22 and I'm curious as of what you look like
> but i see u everywhere



oi in between, I'm 16 :u
and I dont post my pic bcuz I'm concerned of your eyes
I don't want them to burn of my ugliness

- - - Post Merge - - -

MY BABY


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

MAI WAIFU


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

u r all nerds


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

shush


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

its the truth 
including me
wipes tear


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

don't worry.. *patpat*
where's CookingOkasan when you need em :u


----------



## Kildor (Jun 18, 2014)

Im a geek 

Lol suck it nerds


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

why aren't u people in irc I'm alone


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

tbh I'm much of a geek too <//////3


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

oops ninja'd
really rad


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

why are you so mean to static cappella


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

too busy crying


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

i had a meltdown in irc earlier come join me


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

Aerious said:


> why are you so mean to static cappella



no baby, everyone is mean to me
you feel me brah :u

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerious said:


> i had a meltdown in irc earlier come join me



oi too busy meltingdown for life


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

Aerious said:


> why are you so mean to static cappella



I was not ;;


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

we can meltdown together i was being pathetic earlier


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

Capella said:


> I was not ;;



ik bby ik<3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

yes imma geek wanna be spammed with japanese oldies?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

Jun said:


> yes imma geek wanna be spammed with japanese oldies?



go for it<3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

DD YAY


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't really know you all that much but you seem mature and nice :;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

has a collectible i want so cool i guess xD

also yeah im pretty nice unless people start arguments over silly stuff.


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

Jun said:


> has a collectible i want so cool i guess xD
> 
> also yeah im pretty nice unless people start arguments over silly stuff.



It's the green letter right?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

mori, yes.


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

Enjoy ~


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

IS TOO KIND

omg you didn't have too~thanks !


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 18, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> No idea how old you are, but you have this feeling of- "new"-ness that's actually sort of nice. I think you'll come into your own potential sometime, once you realize it.



Maybe it's because I seem REALLY nice...? I do that because I'm trying my best to get along with people and sometimes I might feel like I'm not being "nice enough".

Nice


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

has fun pics


----------



## fairyring (Jun 18, 2014)

seems to enjoy games a lot since they reply to basically all of them! xD


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 18, 2014)

I've never seen you before, but you sound like an awesome person! c:


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't really know you but you seem very friendly :3


----------



## Flop (Jun 18, 2014)

A very friendly and generous person c:  who posts a lot


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

Kisstoeflop.. what else? xD


----------



## Flop (Jun 18, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Kisstoeflop.. what else? xD



Must be an amazing person since Mariah likes them xD


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

owh you~~♥ *blush* n//n


----------



## f11 (Jun 18, 2014)

A nice person


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 18, 2014)

you seem really chill


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

SWAG


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 18, 2014)

fiesty


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 18, 2014)

Has a really cute avatar! c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

kind person c:


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 18, 2014)

wise and old


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

is weird.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 18, 2014)

(good or bad way? lol)

Is vague


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 18, 2014)

creative


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

likes to have weird guys in signature


----------



## strawberrywine (Jun 22, 2014)

looks psyched out
get it
get it
no
ok


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 22, 2014)

They seem to like to make puns and has a good taste in neighbors.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 22, 2014)

Likes Good Burger! (Great movie!


----------



## Capella (Jun 22, 2014)

idk you, but you're a nintendo fan so 
has a good taste


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 22, 2014)

I see you around all the time, and you seem like a decent person.


----------



## strawberrywine (Jun 22, 2014)

seems nice


----------



## Capella (Jun 22, 2014)

again i don't really know you but you seem very cool


----------



## Myles (Jun 22, 2014)

I've only just met you, but you seem like a cool person!


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 22, 2014)

You seem to really have a passion for music and I think you have a cool name.


----------



## strawberrywine (Jun 22, 2014)

reminds me of another person with the name zach
**shot**


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't even like my name, heh.
Has Axel and that makes me a _little_ jealous.


----------



## Capella (Jun 22, 2014)

loving for unpopular villagers


----------



## Keitara (Jun 22, 2014)

likes dancing/running animals


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 22, 2014)

Never met them somehow, but I like their username.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 22, 2014)

Has an interesting avatar.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 23, 2014)

is a mushroom


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

You're a total drama fan oo


----------



## strawberrywine (Jun 23, 2014)

Seems to have a liking for deer


----------



## Puffy (Jun 23, 2014)

You're pretty cool and stuff
well I'm at your town right now


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 23, 2014)

Seems to be a Kill la Kill fan.


----------



## strawberrywine (Jun 23, 2014)

has a thing for buffaloes


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

seems to like isabelle


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 23, 2014)

Very friendly and likes deer ^^


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 23, 2014)

Likes Heather.


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

rayquaza isn't a jerk  
likes izzy


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 23, 2014)

(I am izzy. Get it right)

Is wrong.


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 23, 2014)

Silly and funny


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

a good friend


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 23, 2014)

Amazing and kind and awesome ...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 23, 2014)

Is a ghetto girl.


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 23, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Is a ghetto girl.



True :0


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 23, 2014)

badass♥


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

too rad


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 23, 2014)

LEGGO


----------



## Mariah (Jun 23, 2014)

Stays up too late.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 23, 2014)

fond of em♥


----------



## fairyring (Jun 23, 2014)

from her posts around the forum, staticistic seems very sweet and genuine, and she's not afraid to speak her mind even if others may not like it. i personally have a lot of respect for that. :3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 23, 2014)

sunshinetea said:


> from her posts around the forum, staticistic seems very sweet and genuine, and she's not afraid to speak her mind even if others may not like it. i personally have a lot of respect for that. :3



c'mere lemme give you a huge hug♥♥
I think you're too sweet for me TTOTT


----------



## Hot (Jun 23, 2014)

I think it's pretty annoying when they think everyone on the forum hates them when it's obvious that they're well liked.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 23, 2014)

I am not ;o;
even if I am I'm not supposed to!!
I have the flaws of the whole universe

ily tho


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

an awesome person that makes funny posts


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 23, 2014)

a Nintendo cool kid♥


----------



## Locket (Jun 23, 2014)

likes Static


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 23, 2014)

Likes fire.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 23, 2014)

Sassy.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 27, 2014)

Slightly immature.

I know, ironic.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2014)

Someone who likes witty quotes.


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

nice


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

A hobo.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 1, 2014)

a dumb peice of SCHIST


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

a no lifer


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 1, 2014)

is a dumb peice of schist


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

too serious to be izzy


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 1, 2014)

is dumb


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2014)

Likes butterflies


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

tasty


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 1, 2014)

hates to educate themselves


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2014)

Likes to educate themselves


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

hahah funny izzy
super delicious


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2014)

Wants to devour me.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 1, 2014)

should be obliterated in fire


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

serious


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> should be obliterated in fire



No one likes cooked apples...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not serious


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

yummy


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2014)

*I can't say anything nice*


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

is actually evil


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2014)

Ok now I'm _*DEFINETLY*_ GONNA POST A PICTURE OF MY _*HOMEMADE BROWNIES.*_


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks eatable...


----------



## matt (Jul 1, 2014)

Tasty


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 1, 2014)

Funny.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 1, 2014)

Boring as duck.


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

shtupewd


----------



## Locket (Jul 1, 2014)

sweet :3


----------



## rescued (Jul 1, 2014)

Funny


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

Experienced some trauma (rescued)


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 1, 2014)

I think you're pretty sweet.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I think you're pretty sweet.



 That made my day 

Back atcha'


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

kawaii desu


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 1, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## Beary (Jul 1, 2014)

Asachibakaudoa


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

weird


----------



## Beary (Jul 2, 2014)

Doesn't like weirdos


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 5, 2014)

40% laughs


----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)

my home girl


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 5, 2014)

the bomb.com :,)


----------



## FuzzyMonster (Jul 5, 2014)

^All over the basement^


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 5, 2014)

is wrong, i _am_ the basement


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 5, 2014)

kanye west


----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)

nerd


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 5, 2014)

loser bully


----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)

dork!!1  
so cool!!


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 5, 2014)

still cooler than rodeo


----------



## Rodeo (Jul 6, 2014)

My feelings.
A pretty good friend who bullies me constantly.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 7, 2014)

A pretty good friend who gets bullied by my constantly.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 7, 2014)

one of Capella's other baes, seems pretty rad, plays newbie mafia too.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 7, 2014)

eyyy also a bae of capella's probably really cool bc disney movies


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

Pretty cool and a bud of Capella, and you know that all of Cap's friends are cool.


----------



## Myst (Jul 16, 2014)

Interesting person.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

Seems pretty friendly.


----------



## Myst (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks like a nice person.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 16, 2014)

looks like a admin in wishys star co.


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 16, 2014)

Uh...I really don't know you...So I can't create an opinion...


----------



## Myst (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks like someone who enjoys fruit.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 16, 2014)

Uses way too many ellipses at once.

Ninja'd!

Loves wolf villagers!


----------



## Myst (Jul 16, 2014)

_Sure_...

Likes to form opinions based on signature only.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 16, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> _Sure_...
> 
> Likes to form opinions based on signature only.



Expects that anyone is really going to investigate the poster above them enough to use anything OTHER than their avatar/signature to form an opinion! lol


----------



## Myst (Jul 16, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Expects that anyone is really going to investigate the poster above them enough to use anything OTHER than their avatar/signature to form an opinion! lol



Well, the avatar and the little quote under should be enough. I'm a bit ticked off that one "LF" is enough to warrant that I "love" wolf villagers.

Likes cat villagers.


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 16, 2014)

Seems pretty cool.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 16, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Well, the avatar and the little quote under should be enough. I'm a bit ticked off that one "LF" is enough to warrant that I "love" wolf villagers.
> 
> Likes cat villagers.



Is a really silly person if that's enough to get them "ticked off". Come on dude!

Ninja'd again!

Likes anime!


----------



## Myst (Jul 16, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Is a really silly person if that's enough to get them "ticked off". Come on dude!
> 
> Ninja'd again!
> 
> Likes anime!



Gets ninja'd a lot.


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 16, 2014)

That I do

Seems to be a very a kind user.


----------



## Capella (Jul 16, 2014)

uhh cool?


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 16, 2014)

uhh famous?


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 16, 2014)

He seems energetic ^^


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

You seem really sweet.


----------



## Myst (Jul 16, 2014)

A nice person.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 16, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> A nice person.



Does not love wolf villagers!


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 16, 2014)

Can be very funny.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2014)

New user trying to establish a form of identity on the forums.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

Very nice and blunt, and you make some of my favorite signatures I've seen on the forums.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

A cool friend, but not a batman lover


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 16, 2014)

One of my best friends that just happens to be a pickle.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 16, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> One of my best friends that just happens to be a pickle.



A very open minded person if they can be friends with a pickle!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

A crazy apple lovin' friend who hates stitch! (I think :/) also doesn't think taylor lautner looks like a llama.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops ninja'd


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

You're a sweetheart and you're funny and very easygoing. Likes Batman though.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 16, 2014)

I've seen you around, you seem nice


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 16, 2014)

I haven't seen you very much but I remember you by the crazy eyed avatar.


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 16, 2014)

Seems cool.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

you seem like you'd be cool to talk to.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 17, 2014)

I feel like they'd shop at Hot Topic. They seem pretty cool.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh God no but I can see why you'd think that with my signature

You also seem really cool, and friendly too


----------



## mob (Jul 17, 2014)

probably likes rick genest


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 17, 2014)

They seem experienced, in a good way. Like, a wise way.


Saylor said:


> Oh God no but I can see why you'd think that with my signature
> 
> You also seem really cool, and friendly too


That & the avatar. They have really cute disney tanks ^^;


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Is a cruel cruel person...I went through a maze of clicks to see your Tumblr only to be brought to a page that said there would be no more Tumblr! Such deception! lol you should update your flavors link! You seem nice though


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 17, 2014)

seems friendly


----------



## WonderK (Jul 17, 2014)

Friendly individual trying to make an identity for himself/herself on the forums.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 17, 2014)

Awesome dude, very kind and friendly~


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 17, 2014)

Uh...I really don't know you, So I can't create a opinion...


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 17, 2014)

Never seen you before, but you don't seem too bad.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2014)

has a cool username


----------



## Edzers (Jul 17, 2014)

Seen you, epic prof pic.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

Never seen you before,

but I think you like anime a lot


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2014)

thanks m8

also has a lot of birthstones


----------



## toxapex (Jul 17, 2014)

Awesome person


----------



## WonderK (Jul 17, 2014)

You're someone who's been here for a little while. You don't seem like a talkative person.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

Photoshop master. Likes AoT.


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 17, 2014)

Seems to be nice.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 17, 2014)

New user trying to make an identity for himself on the forum. Seems to be a SAO fan. Respect.


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 17, 2014)

Seems to be a pretty old user, Likes AoT, also seems to be very quiet in a way...


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 18, 2014)

Likes their sentences to trail off...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 18, 2014)

is sexy


----------



## radical6 (Jul 18, 2014)

youre hyper
and i cant tell if youre sarcastic or not sometimes


----------



## Saylor (Jul 18, 2014)

You seem really honest and probably cool to talk to.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 18, 2014)

Really nice, with some cool tastes  Sad that you were killed in Mafia


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 18, 2014)

You seem pretty chill, and you're around a lot. I think you've got a cute town, too. 



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> is sexy



beyond sexy.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 18, 2014)

Blunt and also probably cool to talk to, and I love your sense of humor.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 18, 2014)

Someone I see no where else except here, playing basement forum games. Seems nice enough to have a decent conversation with. Perhaps an intelligent one at that.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 18, 2014)

Someone who seems fairly chill, probably smart, and makes good signatures.


----------



## Capella (Jul 18, 2014)

uhmmm no ew


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 18, 2014)

Someone who has a good sense of humor.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jul 18, 2014)

Don't know you. You seem familiar, though!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 18, 2014)

You seem really, really young.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 18, 2014)

They seem like someone I'd enjoy talking to.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 3, 2014)

friend


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 3, 2014)

Booty?


----------



## Alyx (Aug 3, 2014)

someone I would like to get to know one day.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

A doctor who fan.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 3, 2014)

is actually asuka langley soryu 
step on me


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

You can be my bootylicious friend.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

A nice person.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

Pretty neat-o.


----------



## Imitation (Aug 3, 2014)

An awesome Zelda enthusiast like me 

Ninja'd ._.

Seems very nice and artistic 
(I LOVE HAWLUCHA! )


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

A person who got ninja'd.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 6, 2014)

A sweetheart who keeps up with me <3


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

mariah likes them


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

Seen 'em around, cool person who's far from trash


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

my new homie. hello ;w;


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 6, 2014)

rimu said:


> mariah likes them



That's a fact not an opinion ;^;


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> That's a fact not an opinion ;^;



oh then nice and totally cool for going to japan!!! im going in oct


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 6, 2014)

rimu said:


> oh then nice and totally cool for going to japan!!! im going in oct



OK wow take me with you that place is just beyond amazing I'll be your tour guide
I like you for having my Japanese name xD


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 6, 2014)

You like to snooze in


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sleeping is an art...
looks like a kawaii person


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

is probs super cuul and populars


----------



## Aradai (Aug 6, 2014)

You're really sweet and cute and rad.


----------



## Skep (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't really know you but you seem pretty cool and nice.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

ur someone i would want in a legit friend circle ow8


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Reminds me alot of my irl friends


----------



## Aradai (Aug 6, 2014)

Uhh, I don't know, I never really talked to you that much.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Someone who's obsess with deer

- - - Post Merge - - -

god dammt xD


----------



## Aradai (Aug 6, 2014)

Someone who got dem Jacobs ladders.


----------



## Skep (Aug 6, 2014)

Someone who likes potatoes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And tomatoes.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Someone who loves cute things


----------



## Imitation (Aug 6, 2014)

A really nice and generous person


----------



## Skep (Aug 6, 2014)

Someone who likes dangan ronpa. c:


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Someone who likes pastel colours


----------



## Aradai (Aug 6, 2014)

A kawaii person.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

a super kawaii tomato and a potato e _ e some kind of a hybrid. XD


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Seems pretty nice.


----------



## Skep (Aug 6, 2014)

Someone who also likes dangan ronpa.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

is a qt


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

Thinks everyone is cute.


----------



## Skep (Aug 6, 2014)

Thinks that stepheroo thinks everyone is cute.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

Is correct


----------



## Aradai (Aug 6, 2014)

Is coooooool.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2014)

I've seen you on a couple of my friends VM's - you seem like a person I'd like.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 6, 2014)

You seem hella rad.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

Hella cool


----------



## Saylor (Aug 6, 2014)

You seem very sweet and like someone that'd be nice to get to know better.


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 6, 2014)

Always seems nice whenever I see them post, but I don't think we've ever spoken directly.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

Saylor said:


> You seem very sweet and like someone that'd be nice to get to know better.



Then why not now? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



remiaphasia said:


> Always seems nice whenever I see them post, but I don't think we've ever spoken directly.



You seem like a very cool & interesting person but I don't think I'd have the thing to actually talk to you.  I suck.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 6, 2014)

You like Death Note.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

You like Levi.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 6, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> You like Levi.



Why must you roll you eyes a lot?


----------



## Skep (Aug 6, 2014)

Why do I have to keep giving my opinion of you, Sparkanine?


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Why must you roll you eyes a lot?



Because it's the only cool emoji on here besides  !


----------



## Beary (Aug 6, 2014)

You like summer? I don't know


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

Skep said:


> Why do I have to keep giving my opinion of you, Sparkanine?



You already know what I think about you  XD


----------



## Skep (Aug 6, 2014)

ur leik so chill, 15/10 would recommend


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

You're liek even chiller, 20/10 would recommend.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 6, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Then why not now?


Sent a friend request your way. 

Still seems nice, and a Death Note fan.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

Awesome  I've always thought you were a very laid back & nice person. (Still remember when you had the Ariel avatar  )


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 6, 2014)

I gave you my kitchen island in my giveaway! You were really nice. Thanks for the visit!  You're so cool.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 6, 2014)

Seems polite c:


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I gave you my kitchen island in my giveaway! You were really nice. Thanks for the visit!  You're so cool.



Aww c: You are so nice! And omg, your signature... Zack Fair <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reenhard said:


> Seems polite c:



You seem nice


----------



## Beary (Aug 6, 2014)

You seem nice


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Someone who's obsess with anime.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

Potato lover with extra sass


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

A little crazy


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> A little crazy



Down-to-earth ^^"


----------



## Beary (Aug 6, 2014)

Done know you, but you seem cool. ^_^


----------



## Aerious (Aug 6, 2014)

Beary said:


> Done know you, but you seem cool. ^_^


weeb


----------



## Capella (Aug 6, 2014)

EW LOMFAO


----------



## Aerious (Aug 6, 2014)

Capella said:


> EW LOMFAO


weeb


----------



## Capella (Aug 6, 2014)

geezer xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Beary (Aug 6, 2014)

wtf is a weeb 
----

coolio


----------



## Edzers (Aug 6, 2014)

is kewl (Cuz limerick)


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 6, 2014)

is nice


----------



## Beary (Aug 6, 2014)

Good artist


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

Seems nice lol.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 7, 2014)

wants to be bitten?? desperateeee


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 7, 2014)

total freaky hippie from outer space, but can rock a good outfit while also being a pretty good bae.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Is in a pickle

- - - Post Merge - - -



CR33P said:


> wants to be bitten?? desperateeee



Is in a phase??  Shots firrrred


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 7, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Is in a pickle



omg no. been there done that. jk, I kid.

Is summer lovin'


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

a huge nerd xPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

You disgust me.


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey, I'm a cyber cop and bullying is not tolerated here. You need to stop this behavior right now!!!!


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Okay, you _ uncultured bird _. 
 Sound familiar? 

Don't hug me I'm scared.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh no, don't speak of those vids they make me gag. EW. Halp me.

Er, from seeing you around today you seem _blissfully_ cool, #so punny


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

dorkenstein xpPPPPPP


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

They're not as terrible as everyone makes them seem. I think the 1st one is still considerably creepier than the 2nd. Green is not a creative color. 

You don't seem like you're in a pickle.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my gawd Capella stop it.


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

wat
a criminal !!!!


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

No! Discriminating me over here. That's a crime!! I'm done with you!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> is probs super cuul and populars



pfffft me? pfffft popular? pshaw pshaw.. such flattery huehuehue

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is awesome for having L up there hnngg


----------



## Saylor (Aug 7, 2014)

We haven't spoken directly but you seem like a sweetheart. c:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

No you are hehehehee *blushblush* stahp ittttt❤


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 7, 2014)

Its a sweetheart and very pretty


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 7, 2014)

someone pretty rad


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

A real life Queen.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 7, 2014)

a cutie with a fine booty


----------



## Aradai (Aug 7, 2014)

You already know what I think of you, bud.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

A fabulous person.


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

A sassy potato


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Pretty cool cat


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

I can tell you like Danganronpa.
A LOT.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Its a sweetheart and very pretty



I love you too

- - - Post Merge - - -

Looks friendly


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

A cutie.


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

you ninja D:<

cool B)


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

Haha I'm sorry XD 


Who likes the game Sims.


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

How did you knowwww

Has good taste in signatures.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 7, 2014)

Who probly burn up the neighbour on sims


----------



## Aradai (Aug 7, 2014)

You seem like a pretty cool and caring woman.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 7, 2014)

sometimes I think I care to much about people...

You seems sweet too!


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

Seems nice and mature!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 7, 2014)

Really cute and sweet and fun.


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

Very intense.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> Very intense.



Psshaw, I'm anything but that. That gif is a lie.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 7, 2014)

One that is probly very chill to hang out with!


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

Likes Kitty, therefore is awesome.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 7, 2014)

you're cute and I remember being jealous of your previous username heh


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

You be cool


----------



## Aradai (Aug 7, 2014)

You're hella cool.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

You're hella rad.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 7, 2014)

I see you around a lot and you seem very sweet.


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

I see you around sometimes, you seem really nice!


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

I've seen you around sometimes, and you seem really mean :c jk ily


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 7, 2014)

Someone who probly would invite for a cup of coffee


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

THE LOVE OF MY LIFE


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 7, 2014)

Try to dare themself to watch horror movies but ends up can't sleeping


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

My wife


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

HOW DO YOU KNOW ME THAT WELL.

Knows me too well.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 7, 2014)

Because Reenhard knows...

Wants a puppy


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

how

KNOWS ME MUCH TOO WELL


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 7, 2014)

I am a medium...

Hates math


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

Scratch that, I love math

Doesn't know me


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 7, 2014)

OHDAMNILOST

don't fart


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

The love of my life
my shawty my wife


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't actually know this user yet ^^


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

Seems legit, I guess.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 7, 2014)

Have a great taste of movies!


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm jealous of this person because they have Coco


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Have a great taste of movies!



I love you<3


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 7, 2014)

I love you too <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 7, 2014)

is watching me.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> I don't actually know this user yet ^^


HOW DARE YOU NOT KNOW ME *shakes fist* nahh kidding lelelelelel

- - - Post Merge - - -

My secret crush


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

You coooool


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

I see you around sometimes. You seem fine.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Kawaii
desu
cuz why not


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Kawaii
> desu
> cuz why not



Thanks bbz


----------



## Aradai (Aug 7, 2014)

Never really talked all that much, but you seem sweet.


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

Awesome and fab


----------



## Naiad (Aug 7, 2014)

I like you 

10/10 kool


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

You be rad
y u no mod?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 7, 2014)

Hella rad. I wish you were here for mod applications.


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

awesomely amazing


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Hella rad. I wish you were here for mod applications.



Wow ok wow such a flattery haha but I dunno I'd suck for mod


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 7, 2014)

Who haslong dark hair


----------



## Saylor (Aug 7, 2014)

You're an amazing artist.


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

You like hot air balloons? Possibly?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 7, 2014)

You make me go





*because you're too awesome.


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> You make me go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awsh thanks

You're pretty awesome and I love your username


----------



## Naiad (Aug 7, 2014)

#swaggie b/c princess mononoke



staticistic1114 said:


> Wow ok wow such a flattery haha but I dunno I'd suck for mod



all ur butts are belong to me ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) 
 i'd be such a bad mod like wow


----------



## Aradai (Aug 7, 2014)

Skep said:


> Awsh thanks
> 
> You're pretty awesome and I love your username








Stop that.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 7, 2014)

nice butt


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Who haslong dark hair



Wow you remember :U
hey I have Facebook now add meeeeeee

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> all ur butts are belong to me ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> i'd be such a bad mod like wow



Shush you'd be like #bestmod2014
owh and my butts want you anyways


----------



## Flop (Aug 7, 2014)

A wonderful user that I'm glad to see back on TBT


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

FLIPPITY FLOPPY <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

To be honest I didn't see it coming from you especially because I don't entirely know you but shucks really thank you that's just too sweet

edit: NINJAD


----------



## Saylor (Aug 7, 2014)

Very nice, and I saw your art earlier and it's great!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Sjnvnjskdkiajdwkjjdjcoskfkslc so sweet for such a big compliment


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 7, 2014)

You seem really nice. 

ninja'd, but still the same response. u v u


----------



## Saylor (Aug 7, 2014)

Ah I've seen you around and I really love your style, you seem super cool.


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

The sig
I love it


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 7, 2014)

*o* Pretty sig and avatar


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Looks like a person I'd be friends with ^^


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 7, 2014)

Seems to be really nice.


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

A Devin fan c;


----------



## Byngo (Aug 7, 2014)

Bearylicious


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

You seem pretty chill c:


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

Ninja


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Ultimate 
kawaii
desu
because why not


----------



## twisty (Aug 7, 2014)

I bet you're super cute and like to play Xbox!


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 7, 2014)

Seems very sweet and love black cats as I do


----------



## Naiad (Aug 7, 2014)

#stillfab


----------



## Aradai (Aug 7, 2014)

You seem pretty cool.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 7, 2014)

I've only ever seen you in the basement so I don't have much to go off but I always thought you seemed like a cool person to talk to.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 7, 2014)

like creepy stuff like I do


----------



## Saylor (Aug 7, 2014)

I love your art and you're probably really funny.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 7, 2014)

They seem really cool.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 7, 2014)

So Kawaii.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 7, 2014)

Never really seen you around, so I dunno.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 7, 2014)

cool


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Seems cool.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 8, 2014)

seems like a HUGE NERD


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 8, 2014)

I'd rather not say as there are children present.


----------



## Capella (Aug 8, 2014)

xdddd


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 8, 2014)

^^^


----------



## Myst (Aug 8, 2014)

Seems like an interesting person.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 8, 2014)

twisty said:


> I bet you're super cute and like to play Xbox!



Xbox is my lyfe
And shucks I'm not cute now hehehehe

- - - Post Merge - - -

You seem like a rad person who's very interesting


----------



## Myst (Aug 8, 2014)

Seems like they're tired?


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

You seem pretty cool.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 8, 2014)

Myst said:


> Seems like they're tired?



Dammit people I'm not tired, I'm LAZY just LAZY

- - - Post Merge - - -

You're everywhere.. which is cool


----------



## Myst (Aug 8, 2014)

Seems like they just changed their user title. haha


----------



## Saylor (Aug 8, 2014)

Kind and interesting


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice! Almost didn't recognize you because of your different sig and avatar.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 8, 2014)

Myst said:


> Seems like they just changed their user title. haha



That's a fact ,  not an opinion :u


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

I always have to give my opinion of you ;u;


----------



## Clara Oswald (Aug 8, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> That's a fact ,  not an opinion :u



A good friend

I'm glad your back 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skep said:


> I always have to give my opinion of you ;u;



Friendly, but I don't really know you


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

You seem pretty nice, I love Uxie<3


----------



## Saylor (Aug 8, 2014)

You have great taste in movies :]


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

Hehe, you're awesome<3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 8, 2014)

Uxie said:


> A good friend
> 
> I'm glad your back



*sniff sniff* you people make me feel loved *cries in corner* I love you Uxiebabe


----------



## Clara Oswald (Aug 8, 2014)

Makes awesome threads


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 8, 2014)

Fun to talk to


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

they're cute


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 8, 2014)

v cool, and wanna be homies with them


----------



## 00176 (Aug 8, 2014)

stinky


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 8, 2014)

alien, y arent u captured yet??!!! mods!!!!


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 8, 2014)

So Sassy


----------



## Capella (Aug 8, 2014)

cool


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 9, 2014)

who r u, capella?


----------



## Skep (Aug 9, 2014)

pretty cool


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 9, 2014)

v cute


----------



## Skep (Aug 9, 2014)

a tsundere queen


----------



## Capella (Aug 9, 2014)

Sagacious


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 9, 2014)

Sexy because sexy


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 9, 2014)

Likes collecting art


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

Really cute ~u~;


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 9, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Likes collecting art



That's a fact not an opinion TwT


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 9, 2014)

sassy sasquatch


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 9, 2014)

I can use my 3D glasses on you, mmMmmmmmHmmmm~


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 9, 2014)

V COOL


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

Cool and likes Pok?mon 

 also doesn't know i exist :'D


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 9, 2014)

Don't know you :3


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 9, 2014)

oh wait this person posted before i did lol
dunno you ^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> Cool and likes Pok?mon
> 
> also doesn't know i exist :'D



cute and likes anime (i think) which is A+

omg bby now i know D:


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

A cute otaku.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

A very adorable yet sassy potato.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 9, 2014)

Rad.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 9, 2014)

So Rad.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 9, 2014)

Full of radness.


----------



## Capella (Aug 9, 2014)

Sagacious


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 9, 2014)

Vacuous.


----------



## Capella (Aug 9, 2014)

Stereotypical


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

Well, you're very rad and hella epic.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 9, 2014)

Capella said:


> Stereotypical



What the f**k does that mean? You're diluted.


----------



## SeccomMasada (Aug 9, 2014)

Sarcastic but funny


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

Never really talked much, so I dunno.


----------



## SeccomMasada (Aug 9, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Never really talked much, so I dunno.



the most gorgeous potato would be appropriate


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 9, 2014)

Straight forward. Let's get married.


----------



## Skep (Aug 9, 2014)

p neato <333


----------



## Capella (Aug 9, 2014)

oh nvm

kwle


----------



## SeccomMasada (Aug 9, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Straight forward. Let's get married.



Hands off this ladies got herself a man!


----------



## Capella (Aug 9, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Straight forward. Let's get married.








we're already married


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 9, 2014)

Capella said:


> we're already married



Unbelievable. I bet you're their side!


----------



## Saylor (Aug 9, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 9, 2014)

The feeling is mutual.


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 9, 2014)

Want a sugar cube L?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

So you offered him one but not me ?!?!? what is this ?!?!? whyy ?!!?


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 9, 2014)

They seem to like to ask a lot of questions.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 9, 2014)

I really like seeing your posts, you seem very blunt and probably cool to talk to.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 9, 2014)

Very cool to talk to!


----------



## Clara Oswald (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm guessing you like death note so you are pretty cool in my book


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 9, 2014)

Is pretty cool in _ my _ book too.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 9, 2014)

Seems very friendly c:


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 9, 2014)

Seems _ very _ friendly as well.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

Hella cool.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 9, 2014)

Friendly. c:


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

A person who loves minecraft.


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh hey Xen


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 9, 2014)

Seems cool


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 9, 2014)

Wears 3D Glasses and that's cool in my book.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 9, 2014)

Has adorable art.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 9, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Skep (Aug 9, 2014)

you seem pretty nice


----------



## Capella (Aug 9, 2014)

sagacious


----------



## Skep (Aug 9, 2014)

Capella said:


> sagacious



so ur complimenting me?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 9, 2014)

2 kawaii 2 live and 2 sugoi 2 die


----------



## Skep (Aug 9, 2014)

got that right

such a bae<3


----------



## Pirate (Aug 10, 2014)

Giving me them cute and friendly vibes.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 10, 2014)

Don't know you much but you seem really nice


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 10, 2014)

you seem cool


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

Precious kawaii bb


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 10, 2014)

You seem pretty cool


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 10, 2014)

Looks simply charming.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 10, 2014)

You seem very friendly


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 10, 2014)

A cool person, with some awesome tastes!!! /still sorry I killed you first at maf/


----------



## Saylor (Aug 10, 2014)

Mean cause you killed me first in mafia 

but I guess you're cool too


----------



## dulcet (Aug 10, 2014)

has a cool sig


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 10, 2014)

Pok?mon, nuff said <3


----------



## Alvery (Aug 10, 2014)

Unicorns. Nuff said.
In all seriousness, you seem pretty nice


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 10, 2014)

you seem like a qt person


----------



## unravel (Aug 10, 2014)

kool kid


----------



## Skep (Aug 10, 2014)

p cool


----------



## Aradai (Aug 10, 2014)

You seem pretty nice and sweet.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 10, 2014)

Seems cuddlish, come here


----------



## BookGirl (Aug 10, 2014)

Seems pretty cool and funny


----------



## WonderK (Aug 10, 2014)

Likes books I'm assuming.


----------



## Alvery (Aug 10, 2014)

You seem pretty cool and talented  I've see your GFX shop, and they're all great :3


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 10, 2014)

A person that likes pixel art


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

cool & cute


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 10, 2014)

A kawaii Master.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 10, 2014)

Is a very nice and polite person!


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 10, 2014)

Pretty cool. I like your art.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 10, 2014)

A great artist.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> A kawaii Master.



that was actually my title for a while omfg


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 10, 2014)

Pretty cool. I like their sig.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 11, 2014)

You're nice and you seem interesting and maybe very intelligent, too.


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 11, 2014)

You gave me free stuff.
11/11


----------



## WonderK (Aug 11, 2014)

Not a very active user from what I can tell. Likes squirrels?


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 11, 2014)

makes rad sigs and is hella cool


----------



## 00176 (Aug 11, 2014)

anime trash


----------



## WonderK (Aug 11, 2014)

Someone who's rude and discourteous to others. Also a Bob fan. Yeah? Yeah.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 11, 2014)

Someone who makes assumptions before actually knowing the relationships between said person and "others". Also a Miku fan. Yeah? Yeah.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 11, 2014)

Levi fan*

Someone who takes their personal relationship with someone (which is negative) and puts it in the public for everyone to see.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 11, 2014)

Too serious. Rarely sassy. Obsessed with Levi.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 11, 2014)

Someone who' obsess with L at the moment and who's cray


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 11, 2014)

Someone who knows me so well. Also amaziiing.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 11, 2014)

Someone who's active and someone that's real fun c:


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 11, 2014)

Active ehh?  really fun too


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

lame lmao

jk awesome


----------



## starlark (Aug 11, 2014)

i keep thinking their username is sklep
shop in polish

so *confusing*


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

starlark said:


> i keep thinking their username is sklep
> shop in polish
> 
> so confusing



that post makes no sense


----------



## starlark (Aug 11, 2014)

Skep said:


> that post makes no sense



I normally don't
lemme try again
great at starfox (I have no idea if that's a starfox gif in your siggy or not)


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

starlark said:


> I normally don't
> lemme try again
> great at starfox (I have no idea if that's a starfox gif in your siggy or not)



lmao it's from guardians of the galaxy


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 11, 2014)

Does look like StarFox though.

Kinda okay.


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

a huge nurd


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 11, 2014)

Vacuous.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 11, 2014)

You're a sweetheart, always very polite but honest, too it seems.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 11, 2014)

Very kind and easy to talk to. 
Speaking of which, I'm actually going to VM you, lol.


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

super nice


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 11, 2014)

likes cute villagers c:


----------



## Saylor (Aug 11, 2014)

You seem alright, I see you post a lot and you always seem nice.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 11, 2014)

You seem cool ?


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

THE BEST POTATO EVER!


----------



## Mango (Aug 12, 2014)

someone who tries to post a lot and gets annoying.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 12, 2014)

Not afraid to be blunt


----------



## Mango (Aug 12, 2014)

CO
FRICKING
RECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

a sailor who made a typo


----------



## Saylor (Aug 12, 2014)

That's what it looks like doesn't it? 

Pretty funny, still blunt


----------



## Mango (Aug 12, 2014)

someone who gets me


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

Likes mangos I'm assuming. Also plays forum games. A lot.


----------



## Mango (Aug 12, 2014)

am i that easy to read



- - - Post Merge - - -

o, n an epic siggy maker


----------



## dulcet (Aug 12, 2014)

som1 who is lookin 4 n8


----------



## Capella (Aug 12, 2014)

Sagacious


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

Huge Guardians of the Galaxy fan.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 12, 2014)

thinks evry1 is sagacious
OMg oops didnt see i was ninja'd. a cool person


----------



## Yobo (Aug 12, 2014)

could possibly be the tsundere queen? not sure


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't have one.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 12, 2014)

You seem cool, I like your honesty.


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

p nice


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

Likes GotG a lot. Also plays forum games quite a bit. Seems nice.


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

seems pretty nice


----------



## Capella (Aug 12, 2014)

sagacious ?


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

You have too many tbtb xD


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

Likes pokemon a lot.


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

True.

I see you post a lot.


----------



## Capella (Aug 12, 2014)

sagacious


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 12, 2014)

I need to go and see that Galaxy movie.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

Senshi.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 12, 2014)

Seems to like anime.


----------



## Capella (Aug 12, 2014)

sagacious


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 12, 2014)

Sagacious.


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

Super Sagacious


----------



## Capella (Aug 12, 2014)

Sagacious.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

Seems Racconish awesome


----------



## Mango (Aug 12, 2014)

someone gassy


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 12, 2014)

Mangos are awesome.


----------



## Capella (Aug 12, 2014)

sagacious


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

Is related to Tom Nook? .-.


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

Nox said:


> Is related to Tom Nook? .-.



lmao


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

Tom nook is the new James bond.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

Seems cool.


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

nice


----------



## Aradai (Aug 12, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## Capella (Aug 12, 2014)

sAgAcIoUs


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

Furry


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 12, 2014)

Bodacious.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

Cute art.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 12, 2014)

Adorable friendo.


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

Nice username. C:


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

seems to like zorua and zoroark a lot


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 12, 2014)

Cool I guess. I see you everywhere on The Basement part xD


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 12, 2014)

A fan of K - Pop


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 12, 2014)

Really cool and fun to chat with.


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

neato


----------



## Saylor (Aug 12, 2014)

probably friendly, and you have some cool interests!


----------



## 00176 (Aug 13, 2014)

I've seen you around, you seem pretty cool B)



WonderK said:


> Levi fan*
> 
> Someone who takes their personal relationship with someone (which is negative) and puts it in the public for everyone to see.


I'm sorry, I didn't know that I had to have your permission to tease my_ *friends*_ (who consent with it btw) on a _*public forum*_... Damn... I'll consult with you next time because you obviously are the boss around here :^(((


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 13, 2014)

New to the forums.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

Fellow lover of dog wings.


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

likes eating cat and dog meat B'(


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

Very cool.


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

v cool as well


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 13, 2014)

seems nice! has good taste in anime and i think i've seen you on mario kart before


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

u seem like a mega nerd


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

You seem like a very fun person <:


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 13, 2014)

Seems really nice. I'm jealous of her cosplays


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

>//v//< You seem really chill and funny! Your sig LOL <3


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

v nice B)


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 14, 2014)

You seem like a cool person. 
And the cat as your avatar makes me think of Anise in Magico! Which is one of my favorite mangas. ^_^
Actually, my favorite non shoujo manga. 0


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 14, 2014)

seems nice! also your icon is pretty funny even though i don't really get it;;


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 14, 2014)

It's ok, me neither. XD
I used it for a project three years ago about toilet paper (or something like that, I forgot) and recently found it in my camera roll. :')


Anyway, you look like an amazing person to get along with as well!


----------



## Jaebeommie (Aug 14, 2014)

Super nice! She greeted me on the forums when I joined. ⁺✧.(˃̶ ॣ⌣ ॣ˂̶∗̀)ɞ⁾


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 14, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 14, 2014)

u seem nice


----------



## dulcet (Aug 14, 2014)

needs 2 b stopped


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 14, 2014)

Cool and active!^_^


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 14, 2014)

sojin said:


> needs 2 b stopped



F*** LET ME LIVE MY LIFE MAMA LAY

oh and u made me lol once so ur funny


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

needs 2 b stopped


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

mazing


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

very kewl


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 14, 2014)

Funny and active.^_^


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 14, 2014)

Likes sharks.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 14, 2014)

Kind.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

tree


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

v funny & nice


----------



## Mango (Aug 17, 2014)

skep


----------



## Capella (Aug 17, 2014)

i love u

oh ninja'd

fruity????????


----------



## ShinySandwich (Aug 17, 2014)

I love this person rlly good


----------



## Capella (Aug 17, 2014)

my husbando~!!!!


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

ily<3


----------



## Capella (Aug 17, 2014)

mY WAIFU BAE


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 17, 2014)

weeb
AND A CHEATER I THOUGHT I WAS UR WAIFU


----------



## Miharu (Aug 17, 2014)

Funny XD


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 17, 2014)

GFX Queen


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Believes in Fate


----------



## Capella (Aug 17, 2014)

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 17, 2014)

Alright.


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

seems nice


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 17, 2014)

Has a good taste in movies.


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

cool


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 17, 2014)

Likes Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 17, 2014)

Kewwwwwwl (cool)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 17, 2014)

Loves Anime.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 17, 2014)

Loves GaGa


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 17, 2014)

Likes Death Note


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 17, 2014)

Is secretly having an affair with Ryuk.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 17, 2014)

Is with Death the Kid as we speak.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 17, 2014)

Is the only person on the planet who has seen and knows Crona's gender.


----------



## Beary (Aug 17, 2014)

Amazing and hilarious.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 17, 2014)

Funny and a nice person :3


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

kewl


----------



## Beary (Aug 17, 2014)

Likes Rocket


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 17, 2014)

Amazing and super friendly ^w^


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

v nice


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 17, 2014)

Probably likes Warrior Cats and is making a future town about Warrior Cats.


----------



## Beary (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't really know you, but you seem cool.


----------



## Capella (Aug 17, 2014)

cries..


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 17, 2014)

Loves Rocket.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 17, 2014)

can we like
hang out on tuesday
like watch a movie or something


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 17, 2014)

Has a cool avatar.


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

has a weird avatar


----------



## Beary (Aug 17, 2014)

Has the same avatar as someone else


----------



## Capella (Aug 17, 2014)

still cries..


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you 

Has a cool gif


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 17, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## Beary (Aug 17, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Saylor (Aug 17, 2014)

Friendly and funny


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

nice B)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 17, 2014)

Friendly c:


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Qt.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Qt.



lol nope XD

I think the user above me is such a cute muffin ~


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

super nice


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Super cute.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

A sweetie.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 19, 2014)

always in the basement lmao


----------



## Alice (Aug 19, 2014)

They like pokemon, I like pokemon. So I'm sure they're alright.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2014)

I like seeing you around, you seem really sweet and funny.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

You seem like a fun person to talk to.


----------



## Mango (Aug 19, 2014)

you post so much it annoys me tbqfh


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 19, 2014)

Straight up. I like you.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

I think the user above me likes Soul Eater c:


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 19, 2014)

great hum-- buddy I mean hug buddy


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> great hum-- buddy I mean hug buddy



I see what you did there 


someone who can draw real well in a short amount of time c:


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 19, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> I see what you did there
> 
> 
> someone who can draw real well in a short amount of time c:



Thank you *snort*

an adoreble marsmallow


----------



## uriri (Aug 19, 2014)

someone who likes 3D


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Thank you *snort*
> 
> an adoreble marsmallow



heuehuuehuhe You're welcome c;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Someone who's not really active?


----------



## uriri (Aug 19, 2014)

a very observant :3


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

A person who enjoys quotes .3. ?


----------



## Skep (Aug 19, 2014)

nice


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2014)

Awesome. (Loving the Avatar/Sig) c:


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice and cute :>


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2014)

Super cool and nice <: 

(Thanks >//v/<)


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2014)

you're gorgeous.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Pretty cute and cool.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

cool B)


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

kewl BD


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

cooler B))))))


----------



## Capella (Aug 19, 2014)

ily!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 19, 2014)

Cool because they watch tokyo ghoul


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't really know much about you.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?).


----------



## Mango (Aug 19, 2014)

you are awesome and you like vocaloids


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Secretly a mango.


----------



## Skep (Aug 20, 2014)

hiatus


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

cool


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 20, 2014)

Alright, I guess.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 20, 2014)

Soul eater fan! /applauds/


----------



## Capella (Aug 21, 2014)

<333


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Has all the swag


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 21, 2014)

aaah you're really cool and nice even though I haven't really met you well before ;v;


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 21, 2014)

u seem cute ◉◞౪◟◉


----------



## doveling (Aug 21, 2014)

you play pokemon.. /clap


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

you are the god of pokemon 
+you're cool


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 21, 2014)

you um uh have uh oh right yeah you have AMAZING art!


----------



## doveling (Aug 21, 2014)

you stalk me heaps hoho


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Likes 5sos, so has a good taste in music.


----------



## doveling (Aug 21, 2014)

spot on!

I think your a writer, and a anime fantic.


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 21, 2014)

very cute! and plays pokemon which is great ^^


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 21, 2014)

seems like a v sweet and nice person


----------



## Cariad (Aug 21, 2014)

u are cool


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 21, 2014)

You seem nice.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 21, 2014)

Seem to be nice and like anime.


----------



## Skep (Aug 21, 2014)

seems chill


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 21, 2014)

Seems to be nice.


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2014)

anime fan & girly?


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 22, 2014)

Seems to like sunflowers.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 22, 2014)

likes soul eater. so ur p cool


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 22, 2014)

..


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2014)

does not know how to give an opinion of the person above


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 22, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> ..



if u don't have an opinion don't post.....lmao

sunflower: super cool u like 5sos!!!


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 22, 2014)

rimu said:


> if u don't have an opinion don't post.....lmao
> 
> sunflower: super cool u like 5sos!!!



lol k

idk never seen you


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 22, 2014)

Pfff...


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 22, 2014)

laughs


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 22, 2014)

you are cool and sweet I think


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

nice


----------



## Cariad (Aug 22, 2014)

cool


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 22, 2014)

cool


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

pretty chill


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 22, 2014)

coo


----------



## Cariad (Aug 22, 2014)

seems like a nice gal


----------



## samsquared (Aug 22, 2014)

PPG; therefore, the best.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 22, 2014)

The Queen of Spades.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 22, 2014)

You've got some cool arts.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 22, 2014)

You seem pretty cool, I'd talk to you.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 22, 2014)

Likes Soul Eater.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Which is cool


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 22, 2014)

Seems like an awkward kid.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Which is cool


----------



## Capella (Aug 22, 2014)

Sagacious


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 22, 2014)

Annoying.


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

rude to my bb


----------



## Capella (Aug 22, 2014)

Why do I even play this game cri

Me bb!!111


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

gamora said:


> Why do I even play this game cri
> 
> Me bb!!111



ye this game makes me cri 4ever


----------



## Capella (Aug 22, 2014)

me waifu!!!


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 22, 2014)

My opinion is inappropriate and not suitable for children.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 22, 2014)

honest 
lmao :')


----------



## Capella (Aug 22, 2014)

weeb


----------



## radical6 (Aug 22, 2014)

my bestie!


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 22, 2014)

I have none.


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

hahahahahaaaa


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 22, 2014)

Haha, if I said my opinion, I'd probably get banned.


----------



## Capella (Aug 22, 2014)

i love u!!! =DDDDDDDDD


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't love you. At all.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2014)

Ugh, well, you're a really nice person.


----------



## Capella (Aug 22, 2014)

Lady Black said:


> I don't love you. At all.



i still love u <3333
♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## radical6 (Aug 22, 2014)

i love you my bestie!


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 22, 2014)

Meh I guess


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 22, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Ugh, well, you're a really nice person.



You didn't seem too sure.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 22, 2014)

Idk


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 22, 2014)

gamora said:


> i still love u <3333
> ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥



No, you don't.


----------



## Capella (Aug 22, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i love you my bestie!



i love u mroe!!!!! ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥

me husbando!!!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 22, 2014)

um...i can't comment on this person.


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

kewl


----------



## doveling (Aug 23, 2014)

rocket is the best, therefore your the best


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

I like sunflowers.


----------



## samsquared (Aug 23, 2014)

Screenshot of Meow from just an awesome episode of Space Dandy
despite the fact that last week's episode was just the best
great person.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 23, 2014)

Has an awesome town name c:


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 29, 2014)

Has a realistic avatar


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

cool


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 29, 2014)

annoying


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

thick headed


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 29, 2014)

All I think about when I see your is "I bet her (her? his?) favorite color is purple."


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

First time seeing you and you're already a senior member within 3 weeks.


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 30, 2014)

Your art is so adorable. The villager pictures are too cute.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

ChristinaYeah said:


> Your art is so adorable. The villager pictures are too cute.


(〃￣ω￣〃ゞ
Hehehehe....thank you. ;3


----------



## Sloom (Aug 30, 2014)

Your avatar gave me a nightmare.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 30, 2014)

Your avatar gave me a nightmare.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

You like anime?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## dalandanator (Aug 30, 2014)

you like anime


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

dalandanator said:


> you like anime


I am doomed.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 30, 2014)

Doomed.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

Doomy Doomed.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Doomy doom doomed


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

Friendly


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Stranger.


----------



## Skep (Aug 30, 2014)

chill


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

chill


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Kawaii?


----------



## Skep (Aug 30, 2014)

kewl


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 30, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## Skep (Aug 30, 2014)

Sagacious


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 30, 2014)

Wannabe Gamora.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

not wannabe gamora


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Birthstone collecter


----------



## Skep (Aug 30, 2014)

posts a lot


----------



## Saylor (Aug 30, 2014)

you're super cool


----------



## Skep (Aug 30, 2014)

super cool as well


----------



## koolkat (Aug 30, 2014)

*squints* likes guardians of the galaxy?


----------



## Selene (Aug 30, 2014)

You like cats?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2014)

Your art is really good 0:


----------



## CR33P (Aug 30, 2014)

cool and a wonderful artist


----------



## Capella (Aug 30, 2014)

ew


----------



## Aradai (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

Lemons.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 30, 2014)

Is a good artist


----------



## Selene (Aug 30, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## Aradai (Aug 30, 2014)

Seems nice.


----------



## Selene (Aug 30, 2014)

You look very cool!


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

cool


----------



## Imitation (Aug 30, 2014)

Has a hilarious sig that I always watch a few times when I see it


----------



## Selene (Aug 30, 2014)

I really love your sig. Labrys is awesome


----------



## Imitation (Aug 30, 2014)

I love your art! 
Sorrow is beautiful!
I would favorite all of your drawings on Deviantart but Deviantart is a scary place.. xD


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

You have sass?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice name and avi


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Cute artwork, likes anime and loves lush :3


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

We both have Pietro, Diana, Julian, and Tia


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Likes cake.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Has a full collection of birth stones?


----------



## Imitation (Aug 30, 2014)

Has awesome villagers


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

The art that people made for you is really nice.


----------



## Dim (Aug 30, 2014)

I've seen someone else use that avatar on another site... xD


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

You have a cool siggy and user.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Is a playa in an RP. (Or so i've heard  )


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 30, 2014)

Every time I see your username, I think of the villager. It's probably intentional, but cute nonetheless.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

I dunno how to change it T.T


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 31, 2014)

You save 1,000 bells and buy a name change thingy from the Shop. I've done it like three times. 

But why would you want to? It's cute. 

Also, you're new. That is my opinion.


----------



## Capella (Aug 31, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> not wannabe gamora



u wot


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 31, 2014)

doesnt kno what an opinion is lmao


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

You seem like a night owl.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

You like cats


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

Vannilllabeth said:


> You like cats



You are wrong.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

She thinks I'm wrong


----------



## starlark (Aug 31, 2014)

poor


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

She is a very nice person


----------



## koolkat (Aug 31, 2014)

Has a cute pic and sig ^_^.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 31, 2014)

has 656 bells 

no ur cool


----------



## Sloom (Aug 31, 2014)

Your avatar haunted me last night


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

Your avatar doesn't give me nightmares.


----------



## Sloom (Aug 31, 2014)

Kill me now, I can't look at your avatar without being spooked


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2014)

Is awesome but also has nightmarez


----------



## Skep (Aug 31, 2014)

is kewl


----------



## Sloom (Aug 31, 2014)

Secretly a human


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

kewl


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't know, really. I think you're pretty young and just starting out as an artist, I'd like to see how you improve.


----------



## samsquared (Aug 31, 2014)

hilarious user title
therefore awesome


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 31, 2014)

Is possibly slow


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

NOW LOADING


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 31, 2014)

IS AN AMAZING CAT ALIEN


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 31, 2014)

Has a cool sig


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 31, 2014)

Has a good aresanal of villagers at his disposal


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 31, 2014)

I think you have a fun theme for your town. It's not something I've seen before.


----------



## Skep (Aug 31, 2014)

seems nice


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 31, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## Imitation (Aug 31, 2014)

Is into awesome anime!
(No game No life!)


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

Kewl


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 31, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 31, 2014)

Chill.


----------



## Skep (Aug 31, 2014)

super chill B)


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

Hyper chill


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 31, 2014)

Seems nice


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 1, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't know much about you, but I always seem to like what you post.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 1, 2014)

A really nice and generous person who helps others


----------



## Aradai (Sep 1, 2014)

You seem really cool to talk to.


----------



## Hipster (Sep 1, 2014)

I've seen you around here.. your tumblr is cool tho!


----------



## Imitation (Sep 1, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> You seem really cool to talk to.



Thank you! :O

- - - Post Merge - - -

Has nice eyes and pretty hair


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 1, 2014)

Pretty chill guy


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Cool sig, nice guy


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 1, 2014)

Very nice and optimistic!


----------



## Aradai (Sep 1, 2014)

You seem really nice and also cool to talk to.


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 1, 2014)

Very positive, and nice


----------



## OmgACNL (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice name


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2014)

Likes cake.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Has a cool sig


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 1, 2014)

Cute.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Seems kind and has a very nice avatar.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 1, 2014)

Seems very determined!

(Also 1000th post!! woop!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2014)

Got 1000 posts.


----------



## Skep (Sep 1, 2014)

posts 24/7


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 1, 2014)

I STILL need to see that movie..


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 4, 2014)

Aw...the Thread died....better fix that!
*GIGA DRILL BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMP!*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Giga bumped this thread like a boss!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 4, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Giga bumped this thread like a boss!


You bet I did. > v <


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 4, 2014)

LOVES ME


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 4, 2014)

Unique!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 4, 2014)

Feeling blue. :C


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 4, 2014)

The avatar scares me


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 4, 2014)

Has a cute avatar <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> I STILL need to see that movie..


Went out of my budget to see that movie, and I don't regret it one bit.
Worth it <3 Epic.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol the tags for this thread tho xD


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

cool person


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 5, 2014)

Yugi is my boy. XD


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Mega Charizard X FTW!!!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 5, 2014)

ily


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

she cool


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome Pokemon sig.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

cool sig


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome sig in general.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

cool license


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 5, 2014)

On the ball with complimenting sigs xD


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

COOL HAIR


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 5, 2014)

I always look at your username and think it has something to do with "guro" but then I realize you probably don't even know what that is and I feel like a sick human being.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> I always look at your username and think it has something to do with "guro" but then I realize you probably don't even know what that is and I feel like a sick human being.



looked that up.............. -_-...........................


----------



## Riukkuyo (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't know anybody here, so. I'mma play it anyway! Haha!
--
Guero101 is the one who's always in the The Basement playin forum games just before I do.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

well said young padawan


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 5, 2014)

Riukkuyo said:


> I don't know anybody here, so. I'mma play it anyway! Haha!
> --
> Guero101 is the one who's always in the The Basement playin forum games just before I do.


This applies to me too. c:


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

ice cream!!


----------



## Aradai (Sep 5, 2014)

Pretty cool.


----------



## starlark (Sep 5, 2014)

i'd bang him

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd, her


----------



## Aradai (Sep 5, 2014)

starlark said:


> i'd bang him
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ninja'd, her


I'm still concerned, dear.


----------



## starlark (Sep 5, 2014)

To be honest, I would be too, but what's that?
That's my final form calling!


----------



## Aradai (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok forreal tho
You seem hella.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 5, 2014)

Hella.


----------



## starlark (Sep 5, 2014)

In the Under 1000 TBT club.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 5, 2014)

is an extreme girly girl.


----------



## starlark (Sep 5, 2014)

completely wrong


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 5, 2014)

Completely in denial of girly-ness.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

cool shoes


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 5, 2014)

High post count, good taste in items. Gee, I want a Togepi egg, too pricey tho...


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

nice shirt


----------



## Delphine (Sep 5, 2014)

Posts a lot in The Basement

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also nice


----------



## starlark (Sep 5, 2014)

French
...
& totally totally sweet <3


----------



## Delphine (Sep 5, 2014)

Aww ~

Really considerate and nice, good music tastes, and friendly :3


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 5, 2014)

Fantastique.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 5, 2014)

One of the members I truly like, super nice and friendly n_n


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 5, 2014)

Sincere, great taste in villagers (Hi there Eugene), and nice avatar


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 5, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> COOL HAIR



Lol I was jk :0


----------



## Locket (Sep 5, 2014)

NIce and sweet.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 5, 2014)

Likes cats. I like cats too.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 5, 2014)

I haven't talked to you...

But I get the feeling we'd get along since you like AoT and Mikasa?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Delphine said:


> One of the members I truly like, super nice and friendly n_n



<3 tysm bb ;')


----------



## Skep (Sep 5, 2014)

super nice!!!


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Very coolio


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 5, 2014)

Super coolio.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2014)

The god of coolio


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 5, 2014)

Super cool rp-er


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 5, 2014)

The perfect scribble, indeed.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2014)

Her art is not something to take lightly


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Cool kat


----------



## Skep (Sep 5, 2014)

luvs me


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 5, 2014)

cool


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Cooler


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 5, 2014)

Coolest.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

The coolest.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 5, 2014)

*WAY PAST COOL*


----------



## Imitation (Sep 6, 2014)

Is Meow.
Meow is awesome.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Reenhard (Sep 6, 2014)

Lovish


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

You're a really awesome artist that plays very cool games and I love you


----------



## Imitation (Sep 6, 2014)

DRAKE AND JOSH!!
YOU ARE *AWESOME*!!


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 6, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> You're a really awesome artist that plays very cool games and I love you



DAWWWWWWWW


---

Has Jauquas as dreamie, best smug


----------



## Mango (Sep 6, 2014)

ive seen you and i cousnt care less about yu


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 6, 2014)

o-o someone who I haven't talked to.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 6, 2014)

Has an amazing avatar


----------



## Skep (Sep 6, 2014)

seems pretty cool


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 6, 2014)

_Is_ super cool.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 6, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> _Is_ super cool.



Great pokemon trainer


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 6, 2014)

King of Games.
You're not Yugi.


----------



## Skep (Sep 6, 2014)

nice 8)


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

A real fan of Bradley Cooper.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

You seem like a cutie.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 6, 2014)

Another cutie.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 6, 2014)

Ultra cool.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 6, 2014)

Better at multi battles than me


----------



## Beardo (Sep 6, 2014)

Pretty dang cool. Those water Pokemans are looking sexy.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 6, 2014)

Someone I've seen, but never talked to.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 6, 2014)

Mega Cool


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 6, 2014)

nice i guess


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 6, 2014)

Pretty cool


----------



## Mango (Sep 7, 2014)

annoying


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 8, 2014)

:C


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 8, 2014)

You seem cool.  I love Yoshi at Mario Kart. I use him on Yoshi bike with roller wheels. Amazing combo. I also like to use roy on comet with crimson slim wheels.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 8, 2014)

Rad as heck dude ^


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 8, 2014)

Seems cool.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 8, 2014)

very nice


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 8, 2014)

likes pokemanz


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 8, 2014)

cute


----------



## Imitation (Sep 8, 2014)

..?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

A guy who is awesome but thinks of himself as an idiot. I'm here for you man....


----------



## Imitation (Sep 8, 2014)

..?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I literally somehow knew you'd friend request me XD


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 8, 2014)

Rad


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

Awesome awesometron of awesomeness


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 8, 2014)

super awesome


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 8, 2014)

Hyper Awesome


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

Breaks the laws of awesomeness and physics and time and space XD


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

Uhh idk yet.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 8, 2014)

kewl


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

We should be frands ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 8, 2014)

We should


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

We are now.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 8, 2014)

Someone who really likes GFX!


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

You like Kirby.
A lot.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 8, 2014)

You're pretty rad.


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 8, 2014)

is  sensetive but warmhearted


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 8, 2014)

Rad


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

Everyone here is rad mmkay


----------



## Lady Black (Sep 8, 2014)

So awesome and straight up rad.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 8, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## Zane (Sep 8, 2014)

qt pie


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

Awesome signature.


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 8, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## Selene (Sep 8, 2014)

Good taste in anime


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 8, 2014)

Great tastes as well.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 8, 2014)

Likes Space Dandy


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Sep 8, 2014)

Very friendly


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 9, 2014)

Loves Rayquaza. c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Is secretly awesome  and envious


----------



## Richluna (Sep 9, 2014)

have good taste on dreamies ;P


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 9, 2014)

Love Marshal a lot lol


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Has a better town than 90% of the people here.


----------



## Manazran (Sep 9, 2014)

Has a fitting name as it is raining for me atm


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 10, 2014)

Haven't seen you around the forums.


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Mysterious.


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

Chill.


----------



## Mango (Sep 11, 2014)

gve up on writing in blue


----------



## Kyuu (Sep 11, 2014)

Tomodachi is amazesauce


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Likes kittens and cats


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 11, 2014)

Great Roleplayer, nice and and bandaged Jason's eye  he probably would of bled to death without Aki/Sparro.. yay <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Awesome RPer also kinda insane XD

Only in the RP's...


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 11, 2014)

are you so sure? >: )


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh, ok.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 11, 2014)

Kewl


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 11, 2014)

Artistic c:


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 11, 2014)

polite and awesome ^^


----------



## Aradai (Sep 11, 2014)

Minimalistic.


----------



## Edzers (Sep 11, 2014)

should be dead


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 11, 2014)

Meanie pants.


----------



## Edzers (Sep 11, 2014)

^ was meant to be a joke that she would know so pffft
im not a meanie 
opinion: seems artistic


----------



## Capella (Sep 11, 2014)

meanie head!!! D:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 11, 2014)

Hotbabe


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2014)

Super cool artist.


----------



## Selene (Sep 11, 2014)

Cute tumblr


----------



## mogyay (Sep 11, 2014)

waaaah, such amazing art ;_; wow wow


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 11, 2014)

Soopah cool


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 11, 2014)

pretty neat, especially the MK8 licence in the signature!


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2014)

Someone I've never talked to.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 11, 2014)

SENPEPE


----------



## Capella (Sep 11, 2014)

did u get ur fish chips yet


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 11, 2014)

sugoi


----------



## Aradai (Sep 11, 2014)

gamora said:


> did u get ur fish chips yet



wht do u mean

Rad


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2014)

koolest kid in town


----------



## Aradai (Sep 11, 2014)

too school for cool


----------



## samsquared (Sep 11, 2014)

senpai


----------



## Aradai (Sep 11, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> senpai



honey nut feelios crusher :')


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2014)

koolest weeb


----------



## samsquared (Sep 11, 2014)

pocket master


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh my goodness I don't even have one item I am so jealous.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 11, 2014)

Maybe the best signature on TBT


----------



## Skep (Sep 11, 2014)

idk seems nice


----------



## Capella (Sep 11, 2014)

um i love u and ur fourth wife


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 11, 2014)

seems like a funny kind of person that would be nice to talk with!


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 11, 2014)

this is my first time seeing the user on the forums


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 11, 2014)

First time seeing you here as well.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2014)

Space dandy


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 11, 2014)

pretty nice and pretty signature :3


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 11, 2014)

Pekoe's awesome.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 11, 2014)

Cat guy from Space Dandy so your awesome.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 11, 2014)

D'anks. :3


----------



## samsquared (Sep 11, 2014)

>has had time to check your art out
<loves ur stuff and hates herself now


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 11, 2014)

er I haven't seen you around much, but, you're probably pretty rad.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 12, 2014)

i've seen you around and you seem v rad. also i like the image in your sig a lot~~


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Pretty cool, though I don't know you well..

Or, at all.


----------



## Creeper$ (Sep 12, 2014)

Don't know you personally, but I've noticed that you're EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 12, 2014)

i dont know but u must be cool cause u gots a dollar sign in yur name!


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 12, 2014)

haven't seen you around before, but you have.. quite an interesting username?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

First time I have seen you around. Seem like quite a smart person.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 12, 2014)

Has Ankha. Ankha = master of life. bob is the master of time. Poncho is the master of space. you have one of the timelords, doctor who is one too, therefore you get badass points.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

YEEAAAH

Is awesome.


----------



## uriri (Sep 12, 2014)

Rad


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 15, 2014)

Never seen around before, but seems cool!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Capella (Sep 20, 2014)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡~)


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

sugoi


----------



## Mariah (Oct 7, 2014)

They're okay.


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

Cool B).


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 7, 2014)

Obnoxious


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)

WAT

...

Uh...


----------



## Jawile (Oct 7, 2014)

Obnoxious


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)

Is a grump.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 7, 2014)

Will alwas be Sparro in our hearts :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)

.....Aw......

Has a rainbow-like personality...but not really. Very sadistic..


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 7, 2014)

Has a fiery temper :3 Get it? Your avatar used to be a fire dragon...? No... Ok....


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 7, 2014)

I think you're a 8 year old kid.


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

May seem sorta mean Please don't get offended D: but is actually a very kind and nice person inside,with many interests c8


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)

Just straight up awesome, and wants me to call him or her maybe.


----------



## Capella (Oct 7, 2014)

overreacts too much


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 7, 2014)

Radda said:


> May seem sorta mean Please don't get offended D: but is actually a very kind and nice person inside,with many interests c8



Fair enough. I seem pretty grumpy recently 

@Whim
Has great taste in music.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 7, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

Sexy.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 7, 2014)

SEXY DYNAMITE


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh Radda.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 7, 2014)

Radda Radda


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

Yumma humma


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 8, 2014)

Very down-to-earth and kind and girly.


----------



## Beary (Oct 8, 2014)

Cool, from what I've seen. ^u^


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 8, 2014)

pretty cool rper.


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

Mah queen.


----------



## Beary (Oct 8, 2014)

Awesome oUo


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 8, 2014)

Awesomer...I guess...


----------



## Beary (Oct 8, 2014)

You can only be described,
As Sparro.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

hella swaggie
also one of da baes


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 8, 2014)

Don't really know you that well....but...uh..*Thinks of compliment*

Your awesome?


----------



## Beary (Oct 8, 2014)

Sparro
is Sparro


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

Chicken butt beautiful


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 8, 2014)

Is really Lucky. Lucky the villager! Lucky is one of your dreamies? (That was horrible...)


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

o__O...
Nope.I have him

- - - Post Merge - - -

o__O...
Nope.I have him


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh...  Nooooooooooooooo my horrible pun failed..


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

8(...Poor guy....


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 8, 2014)

*cries forever*


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

Its okay.Its okay.Kakyoin still loves yah.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 8, 2014)

*nightmares forever*


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 8, 2014)

Unique.


----------



## Edzers (Oct 8, 2014)

fabulous


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

Hot


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 8, 2014)

Desperate.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 9, 2014)

A reincarnation of Izzy.


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

Imaginative


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Watches Leo and Stitch


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

has human cake... uhhh :/


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 9, 2014)

彼女は私の事が大好き。。。
LIKES ME.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

enthusiastic


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 9, 2014)

Isn't in a pickle


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 9, 2014)

Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

I like their avatar


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 9, 2014)

I like yours too. ^ v ^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

You should continue your user title xD


----------



## Aradai (Oct 9, 2014)

you seem pretty nice


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

you like attention


----------



## Fawning (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't think I've seen you before but your sig is so so cute ;__;


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 9, 2014)

Your icon is so adorable. ✿


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

Very nice person.


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 9, 2014)

cool


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 9, 2014)

Kooler.


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 9, 2014)

kcoolest

/puts shades on


----------



## Mariah (Oct 9, 2014)

I think they're a weaboo.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 9, 2014)

Morbid?


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 9, 2014)

Coolll



Mariah said:


> I think they're a weaboo.



doesn't know the meaning of weaboo


----------



## Mariah (Oct 9, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> Coolll
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't know the meaning of weaboo


I do.


----------



## Beary (Oct 9, 2014)

Blunt and awesome. Wish I had your guts to say things out loud.


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 9, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I do.



That's great. You speak your mind and I respect that


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

Cool?I never had a conversation with you


----------



## Beary (Oct 9, 2014)

Rad.


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 9, 2014)

youngin


----------



## Beary (Oct 9, 2014)

Not a youngin.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Is very beary.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Likes Stitch?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

Likes red-haired characters


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Jun said:


> Likes black-haired characters


Likes throwing handcuffs


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

Liek cherries


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 10, 2014)

Has a cherry.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Swift and likes lakes and streams.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

Likes eyepatches


----------



## Leela (Oct 10, 2014)

Likes to throw handcuffs.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Likes destroying cities. Like Godzilla! :3


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

Likes.. posting above me


----------



## Sholee (Oct 10, 2014)

likes to post on forums


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Likes peaches. Like, 10 peach collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

Likes pink


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Likes collectibles.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

IS SO HOT AND ATTRACTIVE


----------



## sej (Oct 10, 2014)

Friendly!


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 10, 2014)

cool


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

likes make up?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

likes to throw candy cane looking handcuffs


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

A reincarnation of the reincarnation of Izzy


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

unoriginal but still sexy.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

...damn lot of chinese characters


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

cant take too much cc.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Is a ninja.


----------



## Leela (Oct 10, 2014)

I think that you are secretly in love with me


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

NO HES/SHES MINE GET AWAY


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

*Yoshiki hides in corner*

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Only reason picture isn't Satoshi is because the picture doesn't work. Satoshi be my favouritest!)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

is the sexiest thing on earth


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Has a really really big signature  full of.. umm.. Chinese..? I.. have no.. idea.. umm..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

is correct


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

*does a victory dance* I'm the best at guessing!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

I WANT TO CUDDLEWITH U


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 10, 2014)

Not the Izzy from Digimon.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 10, 2014)

FANTASTIC


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 10, 2014)

Young minded


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 10, 2014)

Kewl


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Luna and Space Dandy hybrid anime supporter.
(No idea what Space Dandy is!)


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 10, 2014)

(Space Dandy is a Dandy guy...in Space....)
A Rainbow Cherry.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Is a Space Dandy?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 10, 2014)

a little weird

no offense them rps tho


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Sylveon


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 10, 2014)

thats not an opinion

cool


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 10, 2014)

(It is to me)
Kewl


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Probably wants Space Dandy to continue... someday...


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 10, 2014)

Must be fond of SpongeBob?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Is a galaxy made of sugar. Wouldn't it just break?


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Oct 10, 2014)

i enjoy talking to you, even though we only do it during rp!
wouldnt mind talking with you over vm and such, cause you're funny and interesting c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Reminds me of google chrome.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Love the pastel colors in the signature.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Recently come back to TBT?


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

A fun person!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Aww too sweet C:


----------



## Mariah (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't have a problem with you. You seem all right. As far as I can recall, you've never annoyed me.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 11, 2014)

That avatar and sig....
*HAHAHAHAHA*, I didn't need sleep anyways! Smash 4 is where it's at, dudes!


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

Uh cool?...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Uhh HAI


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Dislikes pickles.


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

interesting?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Funny? Hahahaha YASS


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

not-even-in-a-pickle-today


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Is a rainbow.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

is a princess duck in a sugar palace galaxy


----------



## sej (Oct 11, 2014)

Really friendly!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Very kind C:


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 11, 2014)

Rad as a sack.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Is senpai.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

A duck.


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

A rainbow cherry.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 11, 2014)

Not odd, but very sweet.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2014)

likes cats ^^


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

Awesome artist.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2014)

well throwing handcuffs is an art..

hm, likes anime?


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 11, 2014)

Likes to throw handcuffs painted red.


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

Awesome artist. I was ninja'd before. ;_;


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Teddy Bear!


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 11, 2014)

Beary said:


> Awesome artist. I was ninja'd before. ;_;


It's OK, we all get Ninja'd here.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2014)

likes.. nintendo games


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 11, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Teddy Bear!



Has Bluebear as a dreamie...you're amazing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jun said:


> likes.. nintendo games



Who doesn't like Nintendo?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Has a SSB4 roster. (Shulk, Shulk, Shulk, SHULKKKKK!!)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't.

like rainbow cherries


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Likes handcuffs


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2014)

like pointing out i like them


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

Pretty cool


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Is one of the lake guardians, the pokemon of knowledge, Uxie.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 11, 2014)

A Legendary Polka Mawn

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> Is one of the lake guardians, the pokemon of knowledge, Uxie.


And yes, I do like using Shulk.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Enjoys getting ninja'd by me.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

Fun to role play with


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 11, 2014)

I haven't seen Castle in the Sky, is it any good?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2014)

likes tumblr and da a lot


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 11, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I haven't seen Castle in the Sky, is it any good?



Very, it's my favourite studio ghibli movie


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

Still a pokemon.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Seems content


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Watches Leo and Stitch, while eating Stitchs face off.


----------



## Dork (Oct 12, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Watches Leo and Stitch, while eating Stitchs face off.



is really happy with life right now


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Drinks coffee, all day, every day.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

Rainbows


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 12, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

Cool


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Is a space rabbit cat thing. :3


----------



## Leela (Oct 12, 2014)

Scary, but FUN! Nerdy, but FUN! Silly, but FUN! Purple, but FUN! Secret...... but FUN! Not fun, but FUN! Funfun, FUNFUN!

Don't ask.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Thinks I'm a scary purple nerd. Umm.. *Asks Leela*


----------



## Leela (Oct 12, 2014)

No one said that was a bad thing 

You're also a secret.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

A "bof"....huh?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

Leela said:


> No one said that was a bad thing
> 
> You're also a secret.



u like to rush stories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- - - Post Merge - - -

god dammit

ur cool


----------



## Leela (Oct 12, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> A "bof"....huh?



Confused.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Leela said:


> No one said that was a bad thing
> 
> You're also a secret.


Pretty sure it's a bad thing. :3 I don't wanna be purple...


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Prettu sure it's a bad thing. :3



a little weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it ok i still like rp wit u


----------



## Leela (Oct 12, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Pretty sure it's a bad thing. :3 I don't wanna be purple...



Every scary purple nerd is beautiful! Spread the love!

I think you're pretty cool 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dayum Ahri, such a ninja.

I think you are very creative.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

Too many ninjas lurk here.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Scary purple nerd.. *Morishige from Corpse Party*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Very sweet


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Attempting to do handstands as Stitch.


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

eh.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

always wears pretty hats ;o


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

Pretty cool


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

pretty C:


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

Ninja


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Uxie, Mespirit and Azelf! Team Lake Guardians!


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

a little strange but cool


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

no


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

Fun to role play with


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> no



why no?


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

talking to the person above you


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

A nice person


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

cute


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Who? Me? Why am I a no?


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

no my butt


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

So mean 2 me.. *sobs in corner*

- - - Post Merge - - -



ilovelush said:


> no


Who? Me? No to what?


----------



## Beary (Oct 12, 2014)

Likes * too much.


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

a person


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Is a ninja..


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

Probably has a cherry obsession


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

jane


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

You've ninja'd me so many times in a row...


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

A person who gets ninjad



ilovelush said:


> jane



Jane indeed


----------



## Otasira (Oct 12, 2014)

Someone who opens their eyes once their trainer's back is turned.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

Someone who knows my secret


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 12, 2014)

Someone who doesn't tell their secrets.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 12, 2014)

Someone who is really nice


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2014)

I could say the same to you.


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

you also seem like a good person


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't think I've seen you before. You seem okay though.


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

cool i guess


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

A ninja.


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

thinks everyone is a ninja :p (i'm looking at the page before this one)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Is a ninja! (Was formerly known as Pumpki.)


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 12, 2014)

Rper i think?


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

Kewl


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Space Dandy.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 12, 2014)

They're pretty dumb.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Is a ghoul.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Don't really like you tbh.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

I dislike you too, Mr. Troll.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

Why do we all hate each other all of a sudden?


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

b/c we are all terrible. except you. u are cute


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

D'aww...danks. > v <


----------



## azukitan (Oct 12, 2014)

You're supah rad, mate.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Best. Signature. Ever.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 12, 2014)

You cool.

Edit: You's not cool for calling me a Mr. Troll.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

However, you ARE a troll.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh boy.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 12, 2014)

I think you're cool.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Ninja'd again.
Monacle-wearing Pikachu.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 12, 2014)

That's not a phone.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

You ninja'd me.


----------



## Otasira (Oct 12, 2014)

Seems to be an individual who was once a rainbow, but a series of unfortunate events have turned you into a cherry while keeping your rainbow like features.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

I still haven't watched Samurai Pizza Cats.
But I know it's cheesy and corny.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice person.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

A monacle-wearing Pikachu that ALSO wears a top hat. :O


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

Goggle-headed Pikachu is better tho.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 12, 2014)

Need a hug~ *hugs*


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Please stop rek'ing me in smash ty


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Also has a moustache and wears a bowtie.


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 13, 2014)

You seem to really like this thread. =P


----------



## Clara Oswald (Oct 13, 2014)

Likes music


----------



## Sholee (Oct 13, 2014)

is awesome bc she has totoro in her sig <3


----------



## Zane (Oct 13, 2014)

cool and generous person


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 13, 2014)

I really like your signature.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 13, 2014)

Isn't a cookie.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

Posts a lot. Also likes cake.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 13, 2014)

cool


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

Ahri said:


> cool








It's okay, you didn't have to.

EDIT: Oh yeah. You're alright.


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 13, 2014)

Has good taste in gifs.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Has good taste in gifs.








You're nice. You also like tea, so that's a bonus.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 13, 2014)

A fan of Ludwig.
Lemmy's better.


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 13, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> You're nice. You also like tea, so that's a bonus.



I don't actually like tea.  (But you got the first part right, so that's okay!!!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I bet you're fabulous!


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 13, 2014)

YOU SEEM NICE


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 13, 2014)

Has like 3 Popsicles and I'm jealous.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

Likes Lemmy better than Ludwig.

(TBH I don't care which koopaling is better. They're all gr8 )


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 13, 2014)

YOU SEEM NICER


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

Ahri said:


> YOU SEEM NICER



Thank you 

You're very quiet. I like quiet people, because they're the nicest.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 13, 2014)

That hair. :3


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2014)

I've seen you often - you seem nice. :3


----------



## Otasira (Oct 13, 2014)

Not really a shy individual c:


----------



## Puffy (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't know you but idk you're cool


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 13, 2014)

Kewl


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

Kewl


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 14, 2014)

SOOPAH Kewl


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 14, 2014)

3 cool 5 school


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 14, 2014)

5 cool 9 skool m8


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

Tooooo coool


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 14, 2014)

Way past cool


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 19, 2014)

He/she's just faaaabulouuuusssss!


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm so proud of you.
(I'm a dude BTW)


----------



## sej (Oct 19, 2014)

Friendly!


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

Kewl


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 19, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I'm so proud of you.
> (I'm a dude BTW)


(Proud of what?)
Space Dandyyyyyyyyy


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> (Proud of what?)
> Space Dandyyyyyyyyy


(Proud of you calling me "fabulouso")


----------



## Puffy (Oct 19, 2014)

You like Meow who is one of the best characters in space dandy so you're pretty cool


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

Kewl


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2014)

Don't see you much.


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

You make interesting roleplays.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2014)

Great on the Chatzy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

Pretty nice, been on for a while


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

You are too cute! ^^"


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

Cute. ^ v ^


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 19, 2014)

cuddlish


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2014)

~is a mystery~


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 19, 2014)

Has a cool name,sig,and avatar!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 19, 2014)

His favourite LoZ villian is Zant.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 19, 2014)

Im sure you got a funny sense of humor


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 20, 2014)

You're in the basement a lot.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Cool person


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

very sweet and innocent


----------



## Aryxia (Oct 20, 2014)

^ basically what she said LOL


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

very fairy


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

Spectacular!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Very sweet


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 22, 2014)

Seems really cool! =)


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 22, 2014)

First time seeing you since August.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 22, 2014)

Dude you seem real rad. ☆


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 22, 2014)

Rad as well.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 22, 2014)

also rad


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 22, 2014)

Radder than rad.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 22, 2014)

Pretty Rad-tacular xD


----------



## Puffy (Oct 22, 2014)

Rad-alicious-tastic


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 22, 2014)

Rad-ception.


----------



## Skep (Oct 22, 2014)

super chill :')


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 22, 2014)

chiller than chil


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

cool b)


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 22, 2014)

Seems pretty sweet! =3


----------



## Envelin (Oct 22, 2014)

Has one EPIC icon.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 22, 2014)

Seems very friendly c:


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 22, 2014)

Rad.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 22, 2014)

Rad-tastic


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

neutral


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 23, 2014)

Doesn't worry. Why should he worry?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

Lier. THERES NO CAKE.


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 23, 2014)

Always on late at night.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2014)

Almost at 1000 posts! *Gets confetti ready*


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 23, 2014)

cool.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 23, 2014)

Is the #1 Senpai.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 23, 2014)

idk why, but 7th grader. cherries cherries cherries


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a feeling there was a joke in there somewhere. 

Breaks legs on puppies often.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 23, 2014)

Has very cool Dream Villagers.

You sir/madam, are cool in my book.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

Jesirawr said:


> Always on late at night.



Doesn't realise I'm in GMT +11


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 23, 2014)

cute


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 23, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 23, 2014)

Too awesome for me.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 23, 2014)

Cool 'w'


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 24, 2014)

Has an adorable sig <3


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 24, 2014)

Cutest sig evr :3


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 24, 2014)

Is a Taco.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 24, 2014)

Is a cherry...A. RAINBOW CHERRY.


----------



## Zane (Oct 25, 2014)

will be a famous illustrator someday


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

still love your name!


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 26, 2014)

Dat ass though?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 26, 2014)

Likes selfies?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 26, 2014)

Likes computers?


----------



## sej (Oct 26, 2014)

Likes honey?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 26, 2014)

Likes anime?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 26, 2014)

Is still loading


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 26, 2014)

Is really pretty.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 26, 2014)

I know the reference to your username.


----------



## sej (Oct 26, 2014)

Likes foxes and wolfs?


----------



## Zane (Oct 26, 2014)

has a positive attitude


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 26, 2014)

Has a cute signature.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 26, 2014)

Sej said:


> Likes foxes and wolfs?


Pink fluffy unicorns dancing on rainbows.

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> Has a cute signature.



Has an amazing signature.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 26, 2014)

Very popular!


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

Your sig is so pretty.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you!
Has such a cute avatar <3


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 26, 2014)

Never met this person ova here


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 26, 2014)

Used to be called Okabiness. (I probably got this wrong, I forgot )


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

Interesting sig...


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 26, 2014)

Roleplays alot.


----------



## Cou (Oct 26, 2014)

likes the color red


----------



## Alyx (Oct 27, 2014)

Is a cutie-patootie.


----------



## Myst (Oct 27, 2014)

Haven't seen you around but you seem chill.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 27, 2014)

Roleplays often?


----------



## Myst (Oct 27, 2014)

You seem unsure.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 27, 2014)

Favorite color is likely blue. That's a pretty signature.


----------



## Otasira (Oct 27, 2014)

Seems friendly enough to be considered a person to easily get along with.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 28, 2014)

Anything with samaruis, pizza, and cats all in one place is always worth my time.

Always.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 28, 2014)

Is nice


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 28, 2014)

has a handsome avatar


----------



## Benevoir (Oct 28, 2014)

New to TBT (welcome btw)


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to tbt. Seems cool.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Seems like a pokemon fan...


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 28, 2014)

Lilo and Stitch fan.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Seems like a Mario fan.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 28, 2014)

Seems fun.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 28, 2014)

Kewl


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Likes the old video games


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 29, 2014)

Cute.


----------



## RainbowNotes (Oct 29, 2014)

seems to be eagerly awaiting either smash u or oras.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

A rainbow coloured musical note.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 29, 2014)

PSYCHOTIC! 0-0


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

So mean. *cries forever*


----------



## Otasira (Oct 29, 2014)

Seems sweet enough but also radiates a thought that a more hidden personality has yet to be seen.


Edit: OH YES I DID! 
Sorry . - .


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 29, 2014)

One who has tasted the rainbow XD


^ninja'd OH NO YOU DIDN'T!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

Gets ninja'd alot.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 29, 2014)

RainbowNotes said:


> seems to be eagerly awaiting either smash u or oras.


Mostly Smash Wii U.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> Gets ninja'd alot.


Has a really really dark avatar.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

(I can tell you what it is if you want?)
Fabulous.
Also Space Dandy.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 29, 2014)

Is amazing.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 29, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 29, 2014)

hipster.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 29, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> (I can tell you what it is if you want?)


Looks like Highschool of the Dead...

I give up, tell me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> hipster.


A better hipster than me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 29, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Looks like Highschool of the Dead...
> 
> I give up, tell me.
> 
> ...



Corpse Party: Tortured Souls Yoshiki. A dead Yoshiki.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 29, 2014)

Is totally fab XD


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

A fan of candy. ;3


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 30, 2014)

Needs more candy.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 30, 2014)

Waiting for November 21st... Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire?


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 30, 2014)

Likes strawberry cake XD


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 30, 2014)

Is infinte


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Is infinte



You were curious about Wishyco and made an account.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 30, 2014)

Knows to much!
_Shocking isn't it?_


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 30, 2014)

Isn't calm, always panics.


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Knows to much!
> _Shocking isn't it?_



You should look again. ;P

(I'm an admin on there so...)

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> Isn't calm, always panics.



You're a ninja.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 30, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Isn't calm, always panics.



(Thats true)

Likes anime...
(I had no idea you were an admin XD, I googled wishy up)


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 30, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Waiting for November 21st... Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire?


Smash Wii U, actually.
Though I am excited for ORAS..if my wallet would allow that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beleated_Media said:


> (Thats true)
> 
> Likes anime...
> (I had no idea you were an admin XD, I googled wishy up)


Mains Greninja in Smash 4 and I'm proud.


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> (Thats true)
> 
> Likes anime...
> (I had no idea you were an admin XD, I googled wishy up)



Really? XD

I have a link to it in my signature too btw. lmfao

and info on it to... in case that wasn't obvious enough.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> Smash Wii U, actually.
> Though I am excited for ORAS..if my wallet would allow that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



You need money for videogames. Good luck. ;3


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 30, 2014)

Likes potatoes?
_I don't trust links... THEY'RE FULL OF EVIL!_


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Likes potatoes?
> _I don't trust links... THEY'RE FULL OF EVIL!_



You don't trust links even though your sig has a link in it too... isn't that a bit... _strange_ to you?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 30, 2014)

Thinks I'm feeling strange
_EXACTLY!_


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Thinks I'm feeling strange
> _EXACTLY!_



You should center your sig. 

(btw, if you have any questions about wishyco, ask me.)


----------



## Alyx (Oct 31, 2014)

It seems you possibly like astronomy.


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

You seem like an interesting person.


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

Cursed..
~
How did you do that anyways? D:


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 1, 2014)

Doesn't know about the curse. (To be cursed, you just have to get dark candy, I believe.)


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Seems to be worried about Kizami.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 1, 2014)

(Kizami < Yoshiki.)
Is  Luna, and is waiting for November 21st.


----------



## Zane (Nov 1, 2014)

seems to like gory things


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Likes Pumpkaboo.


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

Seems to have the inability to wait for November 21st.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 1, 2014)

Possibly hates lemons?
Poor lemons.


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

Used to have Bones as a villager..
Gosh I miss him


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 1, 2014)

Seems like a really hip 'in with with times' father figure


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Mayor of a sweet town.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 1, 2014)

uriri said:


> Used to have Bones as a villager..
> Gosh I miss him



How... how did you know I used to have Bones? 
(Who's that in your sig tho <3)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Such a cute, neat signature <3 (Myst)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 1, 2014)

Has a town called Solace... umm... yeah, that's all I can think of.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 1, 2014)

Got dominated by me


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 1, 2014)

*pulls out Lucario* "Oh really?" (Lol, seriously though, you destroyed me.)


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Mains Lucario.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 1, 2014)

Raad


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Soopah Raad


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 2, 2014)

Is no longer Luna, and is now the other cat from Sailor Moon that I forgot the name of.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2014)

Is obsessed with anime corpses


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 2, 2014)

So... So mean... *sniff*

Seriously though, seems like a nice guy.


----------



## Hikari (Nov 2, 2014)

Probably likes sweets.


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2014)

Kawaiidesu????

I dunno


----------



## Manazran (Nov 2, 2014)

Has collectibles  comprising mostly of sweet stuff.


----------



## uriri (Nov 2, 2014)

Def into candies and cakes


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 2, 2014)

Seems Cool


----------



## uriri (Nov 2, 2014)

collectible collector


----------



## Manazran (Nov 2, 2014)

Has lots of ores.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 2, 2014)

Has an even number of bells


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

Your sig has broken images in it.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 2, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 2, 2014)

I haven't spoken to them much, but they seem nice. They're a really cool person too.


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

You seem like a deep thinker.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 2, 2014)

Oops, ninja.

I never seen em before


----------



## matt (Nov 2, 2014)

Likes that blue thing in the avatar


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

Never seen you before either.

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> Likes that blue thing in the avatar



Ninja.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 2, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> Oops, ninja.
> 
> I never seen em before



Now I wanna know what you said about me, aha. 

I've never seen Myst around before, but they seem to like rabbits, which makes them cool in my book.


----------



## Fawning (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't think i've ever seen you around the forums before! You seem nice though ^__^


----------



## matt (Nov 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Never seen you before either.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Never? I'm always online


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 2, 2014)

I saw you a few times around these forums.


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

You seem like a neat and organized person.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2014)

You're okay.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 2, 2014)

You're the funny guy that does the funny things.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 2, 2014)

Um....
bump


----------



## Goth (Nov 2, 2014)

I never seen you before.


----------



## Mango (Nov 2, 2014)

ur emit


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice username, don't know much else...


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 2, 2014)

A Gamecube fanboy, just like me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 3, 2014)

Mains Pikachu in SSB4.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 3, 2014)

Has 3 candies


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 3, 2014)

Is puffy.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 3, 2014)

Number Ichi senpai


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 3, 2014)

cool


----------



## Puffy (Nov 3, 2014)

you seem cool!


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2014)

is probably nice


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)

Cool, I guess.


----------



## Goth (Nov 3, 2014)

probably quirky


----------



## Myst (Nov 3, 2014)

"Uh I don't know"


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)

Strong opinion 

(Come back to the chat I miss youuuuu)
(Also, this new stuff is probably misleading. I'm nothing like this )


----------



## Myst (Nov 3, 2014)

Wo... so kawaii?

Or you were tortured and forced to do this?

Either way, interesting...


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

likes artemis


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

Has a badass signature


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

You seem like you get pulled into dares easily.


----------



## azukitan (Nov 4, 2014)

Takes pride in being born in May


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

You are funny. XD

I'm selling that birthstone rn. lmfao


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 4, 2014)

A cool famous person


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

Aww... thanks!

You seem like a cool fishie. ;3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

Has a really happy avatar

EDIT: Ninja'd
Cool, I guess


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

You seem like a morning person.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2014)

Awesome writer. Read your CYOA


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

Yay! 

You seem like a really cool person.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice username and avatar :#


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 5, 2014)

Likes to deal with it a lot.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Seems cool


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Has a creepy avatar and likes expensive stuff xP


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

You're supah cool and I'm really glad to see ya again after all these months =D


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

#tyjunary

the same


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Very odd.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

the same.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

#Odd in a good way


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

^yes


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2014)

Wants us to deal with it.
(Awesome sig)


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2014)

Woops


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Sweet girl who doesn't deserve to get scammed.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Seems pretty nice! =)


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2014)

Has an awesome tumblr (huge Sonic fan <3)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Sweet girl who doesn't deserve to get scammed.


Thanks c':


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 5, 2014)

soopah cool/


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> Has an awesome tumblr (huge Sonic fan <3)



Thanks ! It means a lot you say that ;w;.

Also, sp19047, you seem really cool! =D


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 5, 2014)

I like your ice cream cone.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

You seem cool. =)


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 6, 2014)

seems 'ite


----------



## tobi! (Nov 6, 2014)

ur signature says "all of the dears" don't u mean "deers"?


----------



## LouLou422 (Nov 6, 2014)

Their dream address changes a lot!


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 6, 2014)

Norski said:


> ur signature says "all of the dears" don't u mean "deers"?



oh yeah I didn't see that. I probably made that mistake because I remember being in a rush to change it so that I could get Erik


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

You seem pretty nice, but I've never actually talked to ya before x3


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 6, 2014)

cool


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2014)

Has an awesome deviantART page <3
Great stuff.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

You're a kind person who is really fun to be around! =3


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

You're friendly


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

the lips on your avatar erhg


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

You's awesome. And I think you were one of my first friends I made on TBT. x3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

Awesome person as well C:


----------



## CiceroCF (Nov 9, 2014)

You're manga!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Um, fairly new member?


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

i have no idea who the heck you are


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Well I did have a few UN changes after all. Likes collectibles.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey Jun


----------



## sej (Nov 9, 2014)

Seems nice


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Finally switched to a noncreepy avatar


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 9, 2014)

Awesum buddy o' mine. 
I still can't believe this thread has gotten over 300 pages since I made it


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2014)

Dunno much about you..
Hm..Your a cool guy who made a cool thread that got to 300 pages?


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

Also don't know who the heck you are.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Seen you around, but not that much.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

Really cool guy


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Another cool guy


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi Artemis


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi anime girl


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

Artemis who works at a fast food place


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't have a job. . _ .


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi cat person who likes stalking me.

ノワールです。


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

random person who is active on here


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> random person who is active on here



hi fellow lucky star lover


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

someone who assumes things


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

hi person that has a lot of cake.
And a fan of Lucky Star.


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

hi sailor moon fan


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

hi spoiler in sig person


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

hi ninja
I'm getting tired of this trend now


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

hi..posting person in this thread xD


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

hi sockpuppet


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi person saying hello to people.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

hi person who does nott like lucky star apparently but still has them in sig


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

hi person who keeps getting ninja'd


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Has GamerCat as a Username, yet no GamerCat.

HA HA I STOPPED THE TREND!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Has Artemis as a random avatar


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Random avatars as are my specialty.

_"Lastation"
_


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Eh, you never played Hyperdimension Neptunia?


----------



## sej (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice person! Used to have candy cane handcuffs in his/her signature


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Just got ninja'd

and no i dont like it, too child-friendly and not hard at all.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Did somebody say Mario Kart 8?


----------



## sej (Nov 9, 2014)

I got ninja'd to, i was saying that to sp xD I have edited my post now


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Sej did.

has avatar animation but dont use it


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Doesn't like MK8 for being child-friendly (This is a Nintendo game...duh), and it's not hard at all...even though you can get last place easily in that game because on how the item system works in this game.
(Seriously, Blue shells, green shells, red shells, all the crap you can get hit by in that game is absurd)


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

plays mario kart 8


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Is a owner of something.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Is a owner of something.



Banned because I played Mk8 and hate it.


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

likes cake


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Likes cake as well.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 9, 2014)

He does lots of art for Yooks.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

I noticed that a lot too.

Also does art.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

has dA and tumblr


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

like asian culture


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 9, 2014)

Is a gaming cat dinosaur.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 9, 2014)

Likes horror a bit too much


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 9, 2014)

Thinks I like horror too much.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

likes candy and cakes.

older japanese culture mainly but yes


----------



## Puffy (Nov 9, 2014)

You seem cool ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Likes cakes and spoiler tag.. idk haven't seen ya much


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 9, 2014)

Likes anime and chibi, but in all honesty, who doesn't?


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

likes tom


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 9, 2014)

That's... Punchy. Lol.
Likes Legend of Zelda and dancing anime pre-pubescent girls, that totally didn't sound creepy.


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

likes little boys

I don't care it's punchy


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

No, it's Moe.


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

hates sailor moon


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Hates Lucky Star, yet has it for a sig.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 9, 2014)

STILL waiting for November 21st. Also a Sailor Moon fan.


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

hates me


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey, it's next week we're doing alright over here!

Kewl


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

hates the animal crossing series of games


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Hates Zelda


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

looks like this



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

hi thurr


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

likes black and white


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

likes lucky star


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Pokemon Black & White 2 are awesome games....
yeah...
Wait...


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

likes a racist cat


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Made a racist comment, please don't go into that territory...please...no...why...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

does not know neptunia games


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

EM SOWEE I DON'T KNOW ANYTHING I KNOW


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

Also a person I sometimes see around


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

A person I see around here as well.


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

a person I see a lot of now


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> a person I see a lot of now



A person who apparently got banned for reasons?
Speaking of banning, where's Mariah?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

She's somewhere.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 9, 2014)

Cool person who says cool things.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Cool person who says cool things.



A person I see every 100 threads


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> A person who apparently got banned for reasons?
> Speaking of banning, where's Mariah?



I'm a devil in disguise

a newbie


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey, you're almost reaching 1,000 posts!


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Hey, you're almost reaching 1,000 posts!



yea I was banned in total for sometime of over 7 months

your a nice person


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

You're cool.
^ v ^


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 9, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> A person I see every 100 threads



Can't tell if this means you think I post a lot or if you don't see me a whole lot lol (I'm thinking the latter).

Gamercat seems nice, but I don't know them very well.


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

did you change you're username?

you like sailor moon so


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 9, 2014)

is a gamercat owner


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 9, 2014)

A cute senpai. (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## CiceroCF (Nov 10, 2014)

Very rich in awesome.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Peculiar username.


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 10, 2014)

likes Hyperdimension Neptunia a lot


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

correct. and likes some trippy avatar and sig


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 10, 2014)

doesn't sugarcoat things which is pretty cool. i dislike sugarcoated people u_u


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

never had done either. and thanks i hate them too.

well seems cool :3


----------



## toxapex (Nov 10, 2014)

You seem coolio, I've seen you around.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 10, 2014)

WHO ARE YOU. seems spooky i guess.


----------



## Lady Black (Nov 10, 2014)

Seems to like computers.


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 10, 2014)

Dont know you


----------



## Puffy (Nov 10, 2014)

You're alright


----------



## Radda (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice and sweet like hot choco


----------



## Puffy (Nov 10, 2014)

Likes earthbound so you're really cool in my book


----------



## tobi! (Nov 10, 2014)

They are a lovely alpaca


----------



## Radda (Nov 10, 2014)

Too serious to understand.


----------



## Goth (Nov 10, 2014)

EB

EARTHBOUND BESTIE


----------



## tobi! (Nov 10, 2014)

likes cake
ok in my book


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 10, 2014)

Is awesome in my book


----------



## kassie (Nov 10, 2014)

Seems cool.


----------



## Radda (Nov 10, 2014)

Don't really know/so don't really care


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 10, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Is awesome in my book



^same thing


----------



## tobi! (Nov 10, 2014)

i'd take them as my companion cube any day


----------



## toxapex (Nov 10, 2014)

A super snooper.


----------



## Myst (Nov 11, 2014)

You write a very cool CYOA. ;3


----------



## doveling (Nov 11, 2014)

kind yet mysterious!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 11, 2014)

qt who is gr8 at art <3


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 11, 2014)

seems to really like chibi things.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 11, 2014)

You seem cool and I love the TT sig


----------



## doveling (Nov 11, 2014)

likes avocados


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

stylish, funny C:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 11, 2014)

EndlessElements said:


> seems to really like chibi things.



aye man, chibis are cute and i love cute things sorry not sorry~


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

likes to use bae for some reason i dont get


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 11, 2014)

you're cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

likes cats


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 11, 2014)

cats in real life are boring tho.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

likes only non real life cats


----------



## pwincess (Nov 11, 2014)

apparently likes two girls one has white hair and one has blue or black hair aka me


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

doesn't know it's noire with black hair and black heart with white hair


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 11, 2014)

Has cute avatar omg


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

same to you dear <3 and is one of the first person i started talking to here


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 11, 2014)

Don't know very well, but seems like a cool person. Likes someone named Noire.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

has a cool avatar.. sailor neptune i presume?


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

I think that was Princess Zelda in Lady Timpani's avatar

Likes Vocaloid/Nendoroid?


----------



## Puffy (Nov 11, 2014)

i think you like starbomb? if so you're rly cool


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 11, 2014)

Is very fluffy


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

Might be pretty good at SSB



Puffy said:


> i think you like starbomb? if so you're rly cool



Lol yeah I do, thanks c:


----------



## Goth (Nov 11, 2014)

likes deh anime


----------



## Puffy (Nov 11, 2014)

ok


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 11, 2014)

Likes fanart


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

Likes cubes, probably even Cube



GaMERCaT said:


> likes deh anime



Yeh kinda lol


----------



## Myst (Nov 11, 2014)

Fantastical fellow tumblr user.


----------



## Radda (Nov 11, 2014)

is okay.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

likes mr saturn a lot


----------



## Myst (Nov 12, 2014)

Likes collecting collectibles.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 12, 2014)

You're pretty much every last reply in the basement right now. O.O @Noiru


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

likes black butler a lot


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 12, 2014)

Noiru said:


> likes black butler a lot



Whaaaaaat? No, no I don't. What would make you think that *has Black Butler cosplay in closet* XD

Your avatar is cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

*Biskit


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 12, 2014)

i enjoy seeing posts from them.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

seems cool :3 and thanks


----------



## Fawning (Nov 12, 2014)

Haven't seen you around much but you seem nice ^_^


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

hmm.. likes deer?


----------



## lazuli (Nov 12, 2014)

posts in the basement WAY TOO MUCH.
also likes fruit.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 12, 2014)

tumblr boy who does arts


----------



## Fawning (Nov 12, 2014)

Seen you around quite a bit recently, you seem cute!


----------



## sej (Nov 12, 2014)

Likes candy


----------



## Sepia (Nov 12, 2014)

Likes rainbows and unicorns. xD


----------



## Fawning (Nov 12, 2014)

does really lovely art (if that is yours lmao)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

likes candies


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

Is a cutie patootie


----------



## lazuli (Nov 12, 2014)

seems peaceful???? also got cute taste in villagers.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

likes pointing out stuff in their sig


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't think I've personally talked to Noiru but basically every thread I've been to includes them as the most recent comment so.. Active! Especially because of all the items and profile expansions!


----------



## Janson (Nov 12, 2014)

Haha, what are the chances.
Kasuralixa is my fianc?e... So, I'm sure it goes without saying I have a unequivocally positive opinion of her!


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 12, 2014)

Above user is a major nerd.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

Above user is a cutie patootie


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2014)

Seems to love cats (many cat villagers) <3


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

Kewl


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 15, 2014)

Hamster


----------



## Yui Z (Nov 15, 2014)

Woah, that's one funky signature.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

You have a lot of TBT bells.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

really cool


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

Rad


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 15, 2014)

Your avatar seems to be some sort of mouse creature...


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 15, 2014)

Awesome,and good at RP'ing with insane characters!^-^


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

You seem cool, as well~


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

Cute.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 15, 2014)

The person I always get in this thread.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

A nice person.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 15, 2014)

A nicer person than I.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2014)

Has my favorite Nintendo princess as her avatar <3


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 15, 2014)

cool


----------



## Myst (Nov 15, 2014)

Likes cake?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

is pretty cool


----------



## toxapex (Nov 16, 2014)

A mystic gengar.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

cool


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

Maybe likes horror oriented stuffies


----------



## InfinityFlames (Nov 16, 2014)

Is obsessed with SSB4


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## Radda (Nov 16, 2014)

Anonymous


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

"Rad"


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

20% Cooler


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

20% Cooler than cool.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

99.67 percent cooler


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

100% cool


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 16, 2014)

Ninja'd me... evil.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

seems like a shinigami...


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 16, 2014)

Is Tails. Media is Tailssss!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

Likes calling me media


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

cool


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

cool


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

cool


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

cool cool


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

he ok in my book


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

um


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

so fly


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

does not give a fluff o 3 o


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 16, 2014)

Great person!

Ninja'd,but I still have the same opinion for Blaze!:3


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

cool


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

c00l


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

anger...

- - - Post Merge - - -

but cool


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

goblin


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

gives a fluff


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

Likes cake o 3 o


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

is a weeaboo


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

your a weeaboo


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

peeawoo


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> peeawoo



your a weeaboo


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

Needs moar cakes


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

old fart


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> peeawoo



needs to learn to be nice :T


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 16, 2014)

Makes a lot of Anime threads.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

needs to feel the sunshine


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

A smash fan.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

YOU NEED TO FEEL THE SUNSHINE TOO!

- - - Post Merge - - -





Feel the sunshine my friends


----------



## Margot (Nov 16, 2014)

Don't know


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

ls hyped for christmas


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 16, 2014)

Seems pretty cool, but they really like Tails Doll apparently, which is something I can't abide by.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm not obessed with the doll, it's the terrible music!

also you seem pretty cool aswell


----------



## Saylor (Nov 16, 2014)

From what I've seen, you seem like a very nice person!


----------



## Radda (Nov 16, 2014)

Don't know very much about.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

Saylor said:


> From what I've seen, you seem like a very nice person!



Thank you!

@Radda we love to rant about Sonic XD


----------



## Saylor (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm guessing you like Earthbound, in which case you're probably pretty cool.

Edit: ninja'd, but you still seem nice!


----------



## Radda (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks!It appears you really appreciate overseas traveling 8).I wish to ride a dolphin


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 17, 2014)

very unique C:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 17, 2014)

very scared of spiders ?


----------



## mitzelflx (Nov 17, 2014)

good taste in cartoons


----------



## Speedydash (Nov 17, 2014)

Really cool


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2014)

Gave me a good chuckle with their signature.


----------



## Goth (Nov 17, 2014)

From what I've seen, you seem like a very nice person!


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

TOO MANY CAKES
you eat too much
i d e k


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 17, 2014)

Sigh, computertrash...



I don't hate you because you're fat. You're fat because I hate you.


----------



## Goth (Nov 17, 2014)

candy


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Sigh, computertrash...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate you because you're fat. You're fat because I hate you.



ummmmmmm ???? do fat people weigh 98.6 lbs ????? I DONT THINK SO haha.
you thinkin i care about what you say 
heck u jarrad
_HECK U_

=

gamercat likes cats and chrome.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2014)

Confused at their convo with Jarrad xD


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> Confused at their convo with Jarrad xD



jarrad is bein a bully im going 2 report him

=

you seem nice and your sig is nice wow. im lovin the colours.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 17, 2014)

This is like the first time I've seen you around these forums.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 17, 2014)

I've seen you around the forums a little bit c: Mainly at The Museum lol x3 But, your art is absolutely AMAZING. Just felt the need to share that with the world :3


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks!
People tend to forget that I draw here.

Kewl.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

1000% COOLER


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 17, 2014)

Cool person.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

cool


----------



## Puffy (Nov 17, 2014)

From what I've seen you seem cool


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 17, 2014)

kewl


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

cool


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 17, 2014)

seems ok


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

cool but doesn't know when to stop [spam threads]


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

uh


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

Cooler than me


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

cool kid


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 17, 2014)

Ninja'd me... evil.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

ehm


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

cool cool


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 17, 2014)

Ninja'd me, is evil, has lots of cake collectables.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

a people


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

needs to play SANIC R


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 17, 2014)

Media is secretly Tails.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

is revealed to be in the next smash


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> This is like the first time I've seen you around these forums.



you mean the basement ????? or just tbt in general lmao.

=

@Belated: game developer extraordinaire.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

cool


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 17, 2014)

hot


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

you need more cheese in your life


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 17, 2014)

ninja'd

um like pokemon


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 17, 2014)

squishy


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

needs to feel the sunshine =]


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2014)

likes cakes


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

cool


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

Fantasticly Horrific


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 17, 2014)

Media is a form of media.


----------



## Radda (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice but I don't really care


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

awesome


----------



## Radda (Nov 17, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

cool


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't know..


----------



## maddie6968 (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm not quite sure, since I've never met you or anything, you don't have a sig or an avatar that I recognize..
You just joined, too! I've also just joined a lil while ago, but I guess I think my opinion of you would be that you're new and you've managed to do a good amount of posting, (hence your tbt) and I bet you're very good at adapting and you're prolly not very shy.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Nov 17, 2014)

You're a bit new, seeing that you joined this month.  You seem very nice!


----------



## Radda (Nov 17, 2014)

Ummm nice


----------



## lazuli (Nov 18, 2014)

radda radda? radda.


----------



## Goth (Nov 18, 2014)

weird


----------



## Mentlegen (Nov 18, 2014)

superfragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 18, 2014)

We haven't seen each other that often.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

cool


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 18, 2014)

Needs more cheese in yo life


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

You have a good saying 

"IF I DIE, BURY ME WITH MY MONEY!"-Someone smart


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

cool


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 18, 2014)

If by Lush you are referring to www.lush.ca THEN YOU ARE MY HERO FOR LIFE!


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't know


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

cool


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Then you are KiloPatches Hero


----------



## Goth (Nov 18, 2014)

you are dead to me jk


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 18, 2014)

Disband said:


> I don't know



You're not supposed to do this.... if you don't know the person, don't respond. 

In my defence,
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-BELL-GIVEAWAY!!!!-20-MILLION-BELLS-TO-BE-WON!!!!

Any opinions now?


----------



## Radda (Nov 18, 2014)

Kind.


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 18, 2014)

Sincere and resilient

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also very supportive of others on the "what's bothering you" thread. So.... Kind as well.


----------



## Goth (Nov 18, 2014)

rude


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 18, 2014)

Likes Earthbound and has exactly 1 golden ticket and 9 cake collectables.


----------



## Sepia (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't know you, sorry!


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 18, 2014)

I've seen you around, you're a great artist!


----------



## Goth (Nov 18, 2014)

okay


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

You're seem like a bit of a troll, but I don't know how you are personally, so I can't be quick to judge.


----------



## Goth (Nov 18, 2014)

>yea sure no offense

you seem okay


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 18, 2014)

Seems pretty nice and is a bit of a joker, I guess.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

Comforting to others


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 18, 2014)

You're cool & hilarious sometimes.


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 18, 2014)

An annoyed cat >w<


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

You seem really adorable.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 18, 2014)

A cool dude.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

dont know you im sorry :c </3


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 19, 2014)

Same here, I've seen you about 2 or 3 times here.


----------



## Sepia (Nov 19, 2014)

Said there artwork was worse than mine which isn't true.  Your artwork is amazing and you shouldn't compare it to other peoples work.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

is an artist


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

likes yu gi oh?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 19, 2014)

Nice person.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 19, 2014)

you can catch flies with honey, but you can catch more honeys being fly


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 19, 2014)

fly


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 19, 2014)

honey


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 19, 2014)

u liek 2 catch m8s


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 19, 2014)

2 honey 4 me


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 19, 2014)

u like it when i catch a fly 4 ur mouth ; )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 19, 2014)

ur cool


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 19, 2014)

cool


----------



## jopony (Nov 19, 2014)

rad weeaboo


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 19, 2014)

lmao doesn't know the meaning of weeaboo


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 19, 2014)

Likes kaneki


----------



## Lady Black (Nov 19, 2014)

Spends too much time on the internet...


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 19, 2014)

I forgot all about you, actually.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 19, 2014)

Has a kitty, so you cool with me.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 19, 2014)

You have some of my favorite villagers in your town, so you're cool in that regard.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 19, 2014)

Y-yay!
Thinks I'm cool.


----------



## Myst (Nov 19, 2014)

A sweetheart. :3


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't know..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know..


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh hi!


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

Formal


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

like standing on their head


----------



## Saylor (Nov 20, 2014)

I've seen you around a lot and you've always seemed really cool to me.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

has a nice avatar and seems cool i guess, i have seen you less :c


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 20, 2014)

Asi asi...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

likes being in weird angles on photos


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 20, 2014)

Will be fine either way.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Likes popular villagers c:


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 20, 2014)

Likes... not sure who those characters are lol


----------



## Saylor (Nov 20, 2014)

You're really pretty c:


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you!
Your avatar and signature are pretty too!
(Wind Waker is life <3)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

(Noire/White Heart)

likes.. pink


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 20, 2014)

Likes the letter collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Has '13 halloween ones ;_, do want


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 20, 2014)

Is cool and really likes someone named Noire.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes she is mai waifu, sort of.

Likes saving their tbt bells :3


----------



## azukitan (Nov 20, 2014)

I think they gave into the dark side, kekeke.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

I did already yes.

Likes togepi egg


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 20, 2014)

cool


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know...


----------



## Radda (Nov 20, 2014)

Don't care about you,Because I don't know you.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow...
Just wow


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 20, 2014)

weird


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

.....


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

RAWR........


----------



## Radda (Nov 20, 2014)

Okayish.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 20, 2014)

fantastic


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

likes cakes


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

You're alright..
You told my all about Oprah 

Heh heh...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

Fricken amazing ily forever


----------



## Radda (Nov 20, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Ninja'D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'DDD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

no i didn't unless you mean oprah is like zappa's ghost lel


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 20, 2014)

Seems legit


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

You are the one who told me about oprah


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

I give up.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Not Ninja'D 

- - - Post Merge - - -

...


----------



## Radda (Nov 20, 2014)

Irritating.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 20, 2014)

rude


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Judgemental


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 20, 2014)

Needs to see the negative side


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Ninja'D..

- - - Post Merge - - -

By ilovelush..


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 20, 2014)

Will be a super fighting robot!


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

???


----------



## Radda (Nov 20, 2014)

Awesome.

10/5 rating if Beleated was a restaurant.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Nov 20, 2014)

You seem like you're nice and have lots of interests.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't see you around a lot, but you're a really sweet person.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 20, 2014)

You're sweet as well.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 20, 2014)

You seem cool.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 20, 2014)

You come across as a very friendly person.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know..


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 20, 2014)

Likes BEES


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Bees?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 20, 2014)

Bees. Bees bees


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 20, 2014)

Deserves to have less fanart in his life


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Fan Art?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 20, 2014)

Sonic fanart to be specific


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

The picture I posted on you Thread?


----------



## Radda (Nov 20, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 20, 2014)

i dont know you well,  but you look nice from where i've seen you


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 20, 2014)

I barley see you around anymore.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 20, 2014)

Cool cat.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 20, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 20, 2014)

They're a great artist.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

I have never seen you


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 20, 2014)

posts in the basement a lot


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Sorry, I was testing that...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Heh...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've never seen you before


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 20, 2014)

Idk. Cool?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 20, 2014)

Long time no see!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

An awesome person!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

hi senpai


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 21, 2014)

cool


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 21, 2014)

Cooler


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2014)

Zelda <3


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 21, 2014)

Has an aura of honey and likes selfies(?)


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 21, 2014)

kl guy


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 21, 2014)

cool


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2014)

Has the wickidest signature.

- - - Post Merge - - -



VillagerBoyDreams said:


> Has an aura of honey and likes selfies(?)



Thanks.. lmao


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't know..


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

has weird avatars.


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Funny Signature


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

Loves watches so he can tell everybody the time


& thnx


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 21, 2014)

You changed your avatar to some....anime...girl...

I'm sorry, I barley watch new anime.


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

What show is your signature from?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> You changed your avatar to some....anime...girl...
> 
> I'm sorry, I barley watch new anime.



das ok. i hope you find the some anime girl 2 be qt.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> What show is your signature from?



me? 

I think you're not annoying?


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 21, 2014)

cool


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

#1 Senpai said:


> das ok. i hope you find the some anime girl 2 be qt.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yes


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 21, 2014)

also cool


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Ninja'D You
I'm not cool


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes you are. 

In-fact, you're swell.


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you
you are too


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

Oooh what anime? 
inou-battle wa nichijou-kei no naka de

omg loves cute tiny polar bears


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

I love Bears! 

You like anime


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 21, 2014)

PUPPIES


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

you like making something?


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 21, 2014)

cool


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

cool


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

cool


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

cool


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

cool


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 22, 2014)

Another friend from down-under.


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 22, 2014)

a friend o 3 o


----------



## Fawning (Nov 22, 2014)

I haven't seen you before but you seem nice c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

Seems girly and petite


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

cool


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Cool


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

cool


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Cool


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

cool


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Cool


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 22, 2014)

*I'M BREAKING THE TREND
*
Nice.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 22, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 22, 2014)

Kewl.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

kewl


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 22, 2014)

That title. ● , ●


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

You draw stuff..you think/


◕3◕


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Cool


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

◕3◕ cool ◕3◕


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Coo


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

◕3◕ Cool ◕3◕


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Cool

This could go on forever...


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

◕3◕ Uncool ◕3◕


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Alright


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

◕3◕ Uncool ◕3


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Uncool

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

Idk


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 22, 2014)

Amazing!^-^


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't know..


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

Awesome c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

WOW NINJA'D WOw ruined

idk


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Cool


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

ruined my dreams and my lyfe


idk


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

....


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't know? Ok i think?


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Whaat you talking 'bout Willis?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Idk you but I see you a lot in this particular thread


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

....


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

why am I getting dots for an opinion? 

You're awesome buddy,


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 23, 2014)

pretty cool


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Wonders if we trust her c:


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

...


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Likes dots.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

.......


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Knows I'm right lol


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

.........


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Really REALLY proving me right at this point.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

......


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Likes being right.

(Hoping Honey ninja's me...xD)

Edit:cool,active member.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

DAMMIT DISBAND WHAT .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol nah, fail xD


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

..

- - - Post Merge - - -

My titles says it all..


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

~.~ ....likes bears.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Likes being right.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

...


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Raping the dot button.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

.......


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Thinks I'll give in.

I refuse.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Cutie


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> I give in.
> 
> I Give upp!


Yes!
Score!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Dat edit though xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



#1 Senpai said:


> Cutie



Oh thank you o.o


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Has bells,should give me fou4 hundred so I can change my username.

Awesome person.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> I'll never give up!!



...


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Haw haw haw lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



sharkystriker22 said:


> Has bells,should give me fou4 hundred so I can change my username.
> 
> Awesome person.



Great, now I feel bad lol


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> Haw haw haw lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


.... Wow


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> Oh thank you o.o


You're welcome 

- - - Post Merge - - -

idk


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> Haw haw haw lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Sorry...xD You don't have to,I will have enough in about a month.:3 I was jk.)

Incredibly nice.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Is the #1 Senpai lol
(what anime btw?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops ninja'd lol

Cool user! Love me some Twilight Princess ohmigod


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

...


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Pretty & a cutie.

what anime? this anime "inou-battle wa nichijou-kei no naka de"

- - - Post Merge - - -

wowow ninja'd

its ok u a cutie 2 disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

....


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> ...



Again? :'c

- - - Post Merge - - -



#1 Senpai said:


> Pretty & a cutie.
> 
> what anime? this anime "inou-battle wa nichijou-kei no naka de"
> 
> ...



Lol thank you! And okay, noted <3


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

.......


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Is having a quiet day.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

....Yeah...


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> Again? :'c
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



should totally watch it, it's like kinda weird idk but funny. but feels hit hard at episode 7.

idk


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

There there :c has my support.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Epic person


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

oops ninja'd xD
Oh no, how bad? o;

- - - Post Merge - - -

dammit


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

??


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Doesn't know.


Doesn't know...


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

You're cool & you should be my friend,


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Know what?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Exactly.

Exactly.

(lol idk)


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Okaay
I'm lost..


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Great! Now knows how I feel with "....."


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

...


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Touche.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

......


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Still thinks I'll give in c:<


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> Knows I'll give in :c


....


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Funny and active!^-^


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Cool


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Idk


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

....

- - - Post Merge - - -



#1 Senpai said:


> AWESOME PERSON!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you


----------



## Keaton (Nov 23, 2014)

Ive been playing some basement games with you
you seem cool


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Got them editing skills on point.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh oops lol, cute Bam <3


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> We all know you are the BEST!



Thank you


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Knows he's funny.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> Words can't explain him!!


lol


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Funny.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Cool


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Has a good aura


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> He's just so awfull! We all hate him!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Knows that's not true lol


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> He's like a Drug you can't get enough of him


....


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

You know it.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm Literally biting my tongue 

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> He's cooler than Acnl!!!


......


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Lol why?


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Trying not to laugh...


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

idk


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Lol changed her avatar


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

...


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

loser


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> Changed her avatar,Is she constipated?


.....


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

This moe lol


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> Well is she?



....


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

I give up lmao
Won.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

....

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> I'll never give up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


....


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Thinks he's an annoying dumb loser :c


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> Stupid Person



..............


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Virus


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Plague.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

....


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Funny!^-^ :3


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Cool


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 29, 2014)

cool o3o


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Cool


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 29, 2014)

Has a demonic bear thing in his/her signature.


----------



## Radda (Nov 29, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 29, 2014)

fantastico


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 29, 2014)

Bro.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 29, 2014)

a bruh


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 29, 2014)

Be nice, Tiff.

Has almost 5,000 posts.


----------



## Mini Mario (Nov 29, 2014)

*TBT Hogger*


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Item collector


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

is everywhere! But a cool person.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow! They only joined November 14th and they have 2021 posts!


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 1, 2014)

you seem nice


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 1, 2014)

You seem very nice but that's obvious. You seem like a hard working, judging from the TBT items and bells you have haha.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

Seems new and curious about the site.


----------



## Myst (Dec 2, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Seems new and curious about the site.



You seem like a legend around here. Very famous and that fame is well-deserved. Rock on! ^^"


----------



## Tessie (Dec 2, 2014)

has 8,000+ posts yet never seen them before


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

Obviously an awesome person because you have a lot of my favorite female villagers.


----------



## Myst (Dec 2, 2014)

Again. You seem like a famous legend around here. :3


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 2, 2014)

You're great.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 2, 2014)

You're great.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 2, 2014)

Another great friend from down-under.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 2, 2014)

Funny person


----------



## Beardo (Dec 2, 2014)

Someone I have on skype


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

Still using a requested GFX tag from me.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 2, 2014)

Has a GFX shop.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 2, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Has a GFX shop.



Uses an annoying Smash character


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 2, 2014)

Joined on Xmas of last year.


----------



## Disband (Dec 4, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

cool


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2014)

likes smash idk


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

is very active....


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Is a furry!


----------



## Goth (Dec 4, 2014)

is a little kid


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

I am 17!

Not afraid to speak their mind.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

You have a bunch of deer in your town, yet no Fauna.


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

cool


----------



## Resonate (Dec 4, 2014)

Loves Smash Bros


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

Came back from a hiatus...i think...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2014)

likes skye?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

cool


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2014)

likes kid icarus


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

Doesn't like MK8 and possibly Smash.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2014)

Great sense of koopalings (Lemmy is awesome bro)


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

Hyped for Star Wars Ep. VII.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2014)

mk8 sucks smash is alright.

likes wolves?


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

you have a mustache


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

"Guess I'm the last man standing"


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 4, 2014)

Their artwork is really cute


----------



## MisterEnigma (Dec 4, 2014)

Good artist and fun person to talk to.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

You're a funny dude.


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

cool


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2014)

Kewl


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

cool


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

has a very adorable Skye avatar and likes to draw like me


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2014)

umm.. likes wolves too?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

^ likes? lol I'm obsessed! in fact I have an all wolf town now, only missing Whitney...

oh, probably likes the color silver..


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

cool


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Coolio.


----------



## FitzOfBumble (Dec 4, 2014)

kind of a turd who stole my idea to make an all-deer village.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Super r00d and sends me unsolicited n00ds.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

^ is missing Bruce (my favorite deer) D:


----------



## Myst (Dec 4, 2014)

Fresh meat~

Jokes. Obviously new to the basement.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> ^ is missing Bruce (my favorite deer) D:



My signature is actually inaccurate. I've got the lil cutie. c':

Is v v kind.


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

weird


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

r00d.


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

annoying


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

is a butt.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

^ is lazy because she needs to update her siggie...


----------



## Myst (Dec 4, 2014)

Has no signature.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Dec 4, 2014)

Has an interesting signature c:


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

^ has an adorable signature


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

cool i guess


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

"Can't help but feel sorry for ya"


----------



## tobi! (Dec 4, 2014)

seen you around
seems nice


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

You're cool.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 4, 2014)

cool


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 5, 2014)

Has a very pretty signature! I bet she's cute too!  yay!


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 5, 2014)

Well, you seem nice!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

A nice person.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 5, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 5, 2014)

NICE
KIND


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

cool


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 5, 2014)

Likes small talk.


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 6, 2014)

cool


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

cool


----------



## Syd (Dec 6, 2014)

Neato!


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 6, 2014)

cool


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

I haven't seen you lately.

But you're neat.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ilovelush said:


> cool


kewl


----------



## Puffy (Dec 6, 2014)

rad


----------



## WonderK (Dec 7, 2014)

Likes Steven a lot. I'm also going to guess you've been playing Pokemon for quite a while.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Dec 7, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 7, 2014)

Don't see you too much, but you seem nice!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 7, 2014)

Coooooooooooooooooool brah. But seriously you are bae ;D jks


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2014)

Foxy the Pirate Fox said:


> *TBT Hogger*



;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

One of the best sigs I've ever seen.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

vvv cute and rly cool


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

Has good taste in pokemon


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 7, 2014)

Has a super cute animal in their avatar like omg what is that it is adorable


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

It is a pygmy marmoset!  The world's smallest living primate to date!

Has a really cute signature that flows really well, haha. If you made it... awesome graphics person? Haha


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 7, 2014)

Mayor named Marmoset, town named Primate... so do your villagers live in the insides of a primate...?


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

I think you're the one I got my popsicle from?


----------



## Myst (Dec 7, 2014)

PMMM fan!


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Is in the Meduka meguca club


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 8, 2014)

Wants Steven-Senpai to notice you.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

likes latest gen pokeymanz


----------



## lazuli (Dec 8, 2014)

p cool i guess. is evil and twirls mustaches.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

likes collectibles..hm?


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 9, 2014)

You're a Sony guy on a Nintendo-related site....ha.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 10, 2014)

You're a Nintendo guy on a Sony s-... Wait...


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

Time Paradox.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 10, 2014)

A rad teleporting pancham


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2014)

likes cheese


----------



## toxapex (Dec 11, 2014)

Likes... Um... What is that in your sig? Anyway, you like that!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2014)

noire/black heart from neptunia games :3

likes cheese


----------



## Byngo (Dec 11, 2014)

likes anime? Idk

seems nice


----------



## toxapex (Dec 11, 2014)

Seen you around, you seem like a chill person.





Also likes shy guys.



And chain guns(?)


----------



## tobi! (Dec 11, 2014)

he's...TOKAY 
HA


----------



## Puffy (Dec 11, 2014)

radical


----------



## toxapex (Dec 11, 2014)

A supercool bean


----------



## Myst (Dec 12, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> A supercool bean



Used to be the King of Puns until he retired~


----------



## Kasuralixa (Dec 12, 2014)

likes Homura, so obviously v cool


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 12, 2014)

a cool artist.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

likes nintendo a lot


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 12, 2014)

has 5 tickets


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

likes pokemon


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 12, 2014)

Has an evil moustache that he/she twirls evilly.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

but of course!

Likes..bears?


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 12, 2014)

You just changed your Avatar.


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Awesome~


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 13, 2014)

sweet


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 13, 2014)

kewl


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Kind.


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 13, 2014)

chill


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Swift. 

Also, we need to talk more.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 14, 2014)

Someone I've known for a long time.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

cool avatar/sig


----------



## toxapex (Dec 14, 2014)

Noiru said:


> cool avatar/sig



same ;P


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't know you.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 14, 2014)

I know you.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh, gee, a new guy!
Welcome to the forums! Please be sure to read the FAQ.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 14, 2014)

wow Andrew I didn't know u liked star warz

k cool ik you bye


----------



## Greninja (Dec 14, 2014)

Haven't seen u on lately


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Just saw you around recently.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 14, 2014)

I know who you are and some of the good times I've had on chatzy with you...


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 14, 2014)

pikachu is ok


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice Items.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

Is apparently very vague


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Not even in a pickle?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

The best.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

A Senior Member


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Not a senior but is still the best


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

I dance, dances. xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Hmm. Doesn't dance but is still the best?


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Says people are cool when the only things that are cool are Disband and Sweden


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Confuses me


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Is often confused


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Often confused


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Often repeats what people say


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Often posts


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Is rude for not telling me


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Telling you what?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

How you know


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

...


----------



## Byngo (Dec 17, 2014)

You're pretty nice and fun to talk to :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you! xD

Everyone is cool here.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Still the best


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Coo


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

likes animals


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Very nice and always here when I new to talk


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

the same


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Noiru said:


> the same



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU DON'T TALK TO _ME_


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yes i do

but whatevs.. really nice person


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Whatevs to you to c;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

heh.. ^^ still talks to me


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

I like that you like to twirl evil mustaches...That's dope yo


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't think I know you. But you must be pretty cool cause Bob


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

is awesome


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 17, 2014)

You're a cool person


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

likes nintendo games


----------



## azukitan (Dec 17, 2014)

*Might* be a fan of Kabuki theater? I dunno, haha.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

i dont _know_ you. but hey! you joined on my birthday so you must be awesome too c;


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Your avatar is dope, so you must be a dope person-


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

azukitan said:


> *Might* be a fan of Kabuki theater? I dunno, haha.



yes i kinda am. find it fascinating.

also to above likes bob


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

Weird....


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 20, 2014)

Is not actually Fox McCloud, and is actually a cat in disguise... you can hear... no, _see_ the "meow :3!" Dun dun dunn


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

likes pokemon


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Spends too much time on TBT


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

yes i do im on break lol


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

We are both on a break, lol


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

^ is a squeaky cheeky boo la la la :3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

is meowwwwfhfgh


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

^ is sexeh ~


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

i dont like


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

suicidal


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Probably prefers the air.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## Zane (Dec 20, 2014)

posts in the basement too much


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Doesn't post enough. xD


----------



## Alyx (Dec 23, 2014)

Posts a whole lot because I have under 2,000 posts and I joined several months before. Seems like a nice person though!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2014)

Cool avatar


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 23, 2014)

Likes green feathers. Also has one.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 23, 2014)

Kewl.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2014)

likes nintendo xD


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 23, 2014)

Likes sony.


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 23, 2014)

We haven't spoken really, but you seem cool from what I've seen from you.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 23, 2014)

Same here.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2014)

likes the ac movie


----------



## toxapex (Dec 23, 2014)

Likes people I have never heard of... But is a pretty chill person overall


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Never heard of you. Sorry.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Never heard of you either.


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Copy cat.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Who are you? :/


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

do I really need to say it again? >.>


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Are you that furry?


----------



## Puffy (Dec 23, 2014)

You're... well, you're something, alright.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 23, 2014)

Loves the color Steven.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

You're... someone.. who.. confuses me at times...
*Walks Off*

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Loves the color Steven.



You're the ninja.


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 23, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Puffy (Dec 23, 2014)

You're like a semi-decent christmas gift


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Semi-Decent?! (Haha!)

Alright for a person (Jokes)


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

I just noticed that you have over 5,000 posts.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

cool and nice


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

fine


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Fine.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 24, 2014)

I've only started seeing you in december, but you're everywhere now.


----------



## Cure Whip (Dec 24, 2014)

He/She is totally rad from what I've seen! And I've seen you in multiple threads!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

You're new, but you seem cool from what I've seen from you.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

coolcool.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> coolcool.



Postaholic. ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Cool


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

kewl


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

"Chill."
Since everyone else is overusing cool.


----------



## doveling (Dec 24, 2014)

myst-erious ah!


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 24, 2014)

Bahh pastuteru ty <3
Anyways, you're alright. I haven't seen you much. ovo

- - - Post Merge - - -

ack ninja'd
anyways you're nice and i like your art so a+ C:


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Everyone is pretty nice.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 24, 2014)

Yeah, I suppose. I just haven't had a proper conversation with you. omo


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 2, 2015)

Has an avatar that someone drew, so I'm guessing you like drawing.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool, would be cooler with black hair though.. (Jokes xD)


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2015)

Mysterious.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

How am I mysterious? xD

Cool.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll continue the cool trend. :>
Cool


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## penguins (Jan 2, 2015)

you post a lot


----------



## Javocado (Jan 2, 2015)

very cool always buys CN codes when I'm selling


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

kewl


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

cool


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Person, that I do not know


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 2, 2015)

Active, has an awesome AC related username.


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 2, 2015)

Very nice and mature user


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't see you much, but you seem nice. c:


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

kind person


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 2, 2015)

BlooBelle said:


> I don't see you much, but you seem nice. c:



awh you gave me nibbles and we pm'ed about her when i first started my squirrel town!. lol


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Helped with the rant over Takoya, kind and mature user


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Cute sig! Friendly user.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

haven't seen you much, but you seem nice.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

doesn't matter, I just wanna eat you


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 2, 2015)

An awesome and funny user.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

is cool because she's correct


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 2, 2015)

AHH wait I did give you Nibbles! I forgot who I gave her to. :<
Cute avatar and friendly user!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was ninja'd, whoops! You're really nice and your sig always confuses me lol.


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 2, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Helped with the rant over Takoya, kind and mature user



Thanks friend. You know we got to stick together :3


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

is nice for calling me nice :B


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 2, 2015)

BlooBelle said:


> AHH wait I did give you Nibbles! I forgot who I gave her to. :<
> Cute avatar and friendly user!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Hahaha. Oh it does? I'm sorry lol:3


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

esweeeny said:


> Thanks friend. You know we got to stick together :3



has good taste in....stuff XD


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> has good taste in....stuff XD



Amazing in every single way.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> is cool because she's correct



*He 

Myst:A cool,awesome,and nice member.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

esweeeny said:


> Thanks friend. You know we got to stick together :3


Yep, dani was telling me about how you two were like the cops then, lol


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

friendly


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Friendly user who I see everywhere. :>


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

BlooBelle said:


> Friendly user who I see everywhere. :>



is very nice for defending silly me on another funny thread~
gyroid actually sent me that missing 1 bell XD


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 2, 2015)

You're awesome for creating said funny thread. That was so entertaining~


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

That was, your cool for saying that and bringing back the memories


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

BlooBelle said:


> You're awesome for creating said funny thread. That was so entertaining~



thanks ;w;
glad you were entertained, I was and so were everybody else XD


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> thanks ;w;
> glad you were entertained, I was and so were everybody else XD



Did mistake my gender once, but's it's fine.*sniff* It's fine.Lol.xD Nice and funny.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

is very sensitive which is adorable :'3


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Is hilarious and very cocky


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> How am I mysterious? xD
> 
> Cool.



your avatar also Awesome


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice, and has an awesome avatar.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> your avatar also Awesome



Thank you! xD

Nice.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkOnyx said:


> Nice, and has an awesome avatar.



A nice ninja xD


----------



## Sloom (Jan 2, 2015)

when I see this person, I just think...


*WOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 2, 2015)

seems funny to me


----------



## Sloom (Jan 2, 2015)

When I see this person I think...

*WOOOOOOOOOO THEY FIND ME FUNNY!!!*


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Just found out they exist today


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

noticed i were jun lol


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Jan 2, 2015)

Obsessed with Toadette, probably has a plush  (im just teasing with you;P)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

no i wish though  she is just my fav/main in MK Wii

seems fun lol


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Was jun  lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

lol yeah i kinda want to change back but doing so when fair is over so people don't get confusion for the event :3

is fun lol


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 2, 2015)

I think they're probably a cool person, that's like a super cool signature, so they must be cool


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Pretty new judging by join date, seems nice so far


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

weird xD


----------



## unintentional (Jan 2, 2015)

nice...

I think


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice...I hopep


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice.  ^-^


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Super generous. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 2, 2015)

You seem nice, but I only ever see you in the basement. X3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd! That could apply for you too I suppose. omo


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

You seem chill.


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 2, 2015)

You  are cool


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

You are cool as well.


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Good taste in anime. *cough* Charlotte *cough*


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Likes Kiki


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

A good artist.

Opinions... not facts.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 2, 2015)

A nice, cool, and funny member!^-^


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Posts too much, but fine


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Geek Jokes! xD
Cool.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Cool, would be cooler with black hair though.. (Jokes xD)


^Right back at ya, Disband... you don't have black hair either! MWAHAHA!

Also, dark brown is closer to black than blonde. MWAHAHA


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> ^Right back at ya, Disband... you don't have black hair either! MWAHAHA!
> 
> Also, dark brown is closer to black than blonde. MWAHAHA



Cool.
>.>
*Steals hair dye*


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Cool.
> >.>
> *Steals hair dye*


I've got it riiight here... I will now dye my hair and your hair black. Why can't we just both have black hair? Waaahh...


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> I've got it riiight here... I will now dye my hair and your hair black. Why can't we just both have black hair? Waaahh...



Cool.

Great, I have black hair now..


----------



## unintentional (Jan 2, 2015)

idk who you are, but you seem nice and also seem to have yoshiki as your avatar so you're rad B^)

[e]

I don't know who you are, but you seem funny, imo


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 2, 2015)

Favorite Villager is Apollo.


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 3, 2015)

Probably has a mustache, also they might go down pipes and save princesses every once and awhile ^^


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Probably has a mustache, also they might go down pipes and save princesses every once and awhile ^^



I don't know...


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 3, 2015)

Seems very confused owob


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 3, 2015)

Has way too many posts for when he joined.


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Dork (Jan 3, 2015)

if you got btb for posting in the basement they'd be a bellionaire


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2015)

cute as a goldfish~


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

Sweet.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

cool..


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

cool story bruh


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 4, 2015)

Never c u outside of basement xD


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Cooler than the ice climbers in January

Edit: Never seen you, but I'm sure you're cool too in your own ninja-y way


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

Kewl


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

Has a fabulous art thread... so possibly fabulous?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 4, 2015)

We are going to fight in SMASH


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

Media doesn't know it's Shulk time... MWAHAHAHA


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 4, 2015)

Shulk is used for spacing duh


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

What if I told you it was REYN time and Reyn is disguised as Shulk? You don't know whether it's Shulk or Reyn time!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 4, 2015)

Mother of god...

IT's fax time


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

likes meta knight


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Rrrrrrrrrrrreally grinds mah gears


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

What?
Cool person.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

weird.
and cant spell lol


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2015)

Their name sounds Japanese..

のいる

yup that's a japanese name XD


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Coolio with a cool favorite character

Oops, ninja'd.

...Also coolio


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

(it's ノワール actually)

is weird


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> (it's ノワール actually)
> 
> is weird



Is correct.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2015)

lol, well the romaji was japanese...


is bad at banning


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Cool, but confusing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

weird-o


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> weird-o



How am I weird? xD

You must be the weirdo >..>


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

nuu..
you are o well


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

COOL, hopefully I don't get ninja'd this time ;-;

Edit: yaaaaaay


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 4, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2015)

awesome


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> COOL, hopefully I don't get ninja'd this time ;-;
> 
> Edit: yaaaaaay



What were you going to say >.>


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 4, 2015)

Cewl


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

nice birthstone


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

noiru really likes toadette c;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

yes shes my main in mk wii

likes coco


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 4, 2015)

Believes Toadette to be their god D:


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't know...


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Disband said:


> What were you going to say >.>



I was going to say cool bc I didn't get ninja'd :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Confused


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> I don't know you.



Cool or kewl. xD


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

Kewl


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Coo.


----------



## Atalie (Jan 4, 2015)

Unintentionally changes their sleep schedule drastically during holiday breaks.


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Atalie said:


> Unintentionally changes their sleep schedule drastically during holiday breaks.



Confusing.


----------



## penguins (Jan 4, 2015)

too much time on ur hands to post 300 times a day


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 4, 2015)

ur dark


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 5, 2015)

Always stealing my black hair dye... evil. Also is a scary pyromaniac... D:


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Doesn't like me to spell their name wrong, but they're cool. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

has weird shy guy pics


----------



## Sloom (Jan 5, 2015)

Is a mushroom head


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 5, 2015)

A pretty fast first poster


----------



## Sloom (Jan 5, 2015)

I always seem to be above and under him/her


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

likes hedgehogs


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

is secretly a duuck


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Is actually Toadette.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

is incorrect


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Changed their avatar so they can say that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

nope lol i wanted to change.. i do once in a while bruw


----------



## Beardo (Jan 5, 2015)

Pretty chill


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Cool, i've seen you around.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 5, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## Beardo (Jan 5, 2015)

Likes Madoka so cool


----------



## Rasha (Jan 5, 2015)

cool because Gorillaz


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Cool.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Interesting



lol


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

Im thinking of ghosts now ..


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Has a funny signature.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 6, 2015)

Always posts on this thread. Likes to make legendary Pok?mon attack a Jolteon.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Always posts on this thread. Likes to make legendary Pok?mon attack a Jolteon.



Likes Silver Shadow.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 6, 2015)

They're two different characters. Sonic < Silver or
 Shadow. Doesn't know his Sonic characters.


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2015)

silver shadow heh
it's your fault that I like Corpse Party now so I guess ur my frenemy.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Zane said:


> silver shadow heh
> it's your fault that I like Corpse Party now so I guess ur my frenemy.



Is funny, but mean..


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2015)

They like teasing me about my favorite Pokemon.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Is correct xD

Likes to ban me, i'll be scared when you become a mod.. >.>


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

is dead to me


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 6, 2015)

You're finally back!

I missed you!


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

ohmydevil

I MISSED YOU TOO


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 7, 2015)

Judging by the name, is probably a gamer that likes cats.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 7, 2015)

Is cool


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 7, 2015)

has gr9 music taste


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

like bob for some reason


----------



## alesha (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi, ice...hair? No... nice avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

gyroid holla


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 7, 2015)

I miss your old avatar. 
But you're solid.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

me too but rei is a fav character of mine

seems cool? ;p


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 7, 2015)

Is a ghost, looking at his title.


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Is cool, has both of my favourite Sonic characters in their signature, but it's missing Chaos >.>


----------



## biker (Jan 8, 2015)

The person above has a cool picture, is probably a fan of Dark Souls and Berserk


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)

(is a girl lol)

like pokemon x ac mashups?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 8, 2015)

green feather


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)

is perv


----------



## lazuli (Jan 8, 2015)

ghost


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)

like candies


----------



## alesha (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)

gyroids hype yo


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Coool..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)

holla


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 8, 2015)

ghosty


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)

likes collectibles


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 8, 2015)

Fun/ interesting to talk to.


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

weird


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

Weird also xD
and cool.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Is the Abysswalker. Posts on this thread alot.


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 10, 2015)

Haven't seen you around much, but you seem pretty awesome.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 10, 2015)

p cool gal that had the craziest flower shop functioning at an inhuman level


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

interesting username the least


----------



## Beardo (Jan 10, 2015)

Cool dude


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

Care about their looks


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't see you much, but you seem cool :>


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

is..puffy idk like to change their sig


----------



## Beardo (Jan 10, 2015)

Chill


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

likes beardo lol cool


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

i use a sig randomizer though o:


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Jan 10, 2015)

appears A LOT in the basement.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

likes lucario bruuw


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

story bro


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Haha, made me laugh xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

likes frank zappa lul


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 10, 2015)

Stalks Disband everyday.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Stalks people, how would he know that someone was stalked by that stalker otherwise?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

has a pokeball gief


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 10, 2015)

Would probably be the name of a middle evolution of Noibat and Noivern, therefore he/she is the Pokemon master.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 11, 2015)

Seems pre cool


----------



## Mariah (Jan 11, 2015)

They seem obsessive.


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

my best friend


----------



## August (Jan 11, 2015)

Pretty chill.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Cool >.>


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

scared for a new life


----------



## Mariah (Jan 11, 2015)

They're really annoying and I can't stand them.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't know, has a creepy sig and avatar..


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 11, 2015)

Their user title reminds me of a class I used to play haha.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Pretty Cool.


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

insecure


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Confusing.


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

paining


----------



## Mariah (Jan 11, 2015)

Tries too hard.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

knowledgeable.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

peeee


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Likes green feathers. Has 4 of them.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Hates my grammar :<


----------



## solula (Jan 13, 2015)

Seems like a chill person... can't tell much from anything you post so haha a mystery


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

seems cool idk


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

Is an evil moustache twirling ghost who is a scrub who thinks ball is life. Insert some more titles that I forgot.
Has loads of fair items, so must of liked the TBT Fair.


----------



## solula (Jan 13, 2015)

probably dorky, likes anime and is a gamer, PROBABLY LIKES MLP


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

likes kiki and lopez

LOL RAINBOWCHERRY I ALMOST WOKE MY MOM UP BY LAUGHING


----------



## Mariah (Jan 13, 2015)

I really don't like them. I find them annoying.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 13, 2015)

Someone I end up agreeing with.


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 13, 2015)

I see their signature often yet I do not recall anything they've posted


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 13, 2015)

Has the potential to become famous (on TBT, lol).


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 13, 2015)

"Currently dying"


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2015)

I've seen you once. But I don't know you.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 13, 2015)

You just came back from Hiatus hell, so I have no opinion on you either.


----------



## solula (Jan 13, 2015)

seems slightly cool maybe


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 13, 2015)

Pharaoh cat.


----------



## kikichi (Jan 13, 2015)

have my very wish popsicle ( ? )


----------



## Mariah (Jan 13, 2015)

You're Tumblr pastel goth trash.


----------



## kikichi (Jan 13, 2015)

i dont know you but you are very cool!


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 13, 2015)

Has an instagram.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 14, 2015)

A really "Super" guy


----------



## solula (Jan 14, 2015)

seems like a guy who draws with his mouse? aha


----------



## toxapex (Jan 14, 2015)

solula said:


> seems like a guy who draws with his mouse? aha



e_e


----------



## Naiad (Jan 14, 2015)

a coolkid that is not at all my bae

not
at
all


----------



## toxapex (Jan 14, 2015)

Cute


----------



## Naiad (Jan 14, 2015)

Also cute u v u <3


----------



## Myst (Jan 14, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> Also cute u v u <3



Nice.


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2015)

u did kill that woman i will prove it


----------



## Myst (Jan 14, 2015)

You seem to have a lot of time on your hands.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 14, 2015)

They're a cold blooded killer.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 14, 2015)

Such a downer. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

likes luigi


----------



## toxapex (Jan 16, 2015)

Likes... damn what is your sig... uh... girls with... wing thingies... and diamond ornaments... and hats with bows... and chu chu...?

_NAILED IT_


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

cool.. i think ahaha


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

kind of crazy XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

likes hello kitty


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

what's the difference between this and the stalking thread?? :B


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

YOU ARE TOTALLY BANANAS
YOU ARE TOTALLY NUTS
YOU ARE TOTALLY FRUITCAKE
YOU ARE TOTALLY INSANE
YOU ARE TOTALLY DUMB
YOU ARE TOTALLY HELLO
YOU ARE TOTALLY KITTY
YOU ARE TOTALLY COOKIES


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey long time no see!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Gingersnap35 said:


> YOU ARE TOTALLY BANANAS
> YOU ARE TOTALLY NUTS
> YOU ARE TOTALLY FRUITCAKE
> YOU ARE TOTALLY INSANE
> ...



you forgot the most important thing :/
and WAIT did you just call me dumb, *****? O.O


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 16, 2015)

Doesn't like being called dumb by people in the 5th line of the post in the 4th word of that line, judging by that post. Is cool, I guess.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

you're adorable I LOVE you :'3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

hollllaa likes kitties


----------



## toxapex (Jan 16, 2015)

Chill, relaxed, doesn't give a shout

...in the good way


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2015)

Same.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 16, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Same.



Back atcha, amigo

See also:


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2015)

Kirby kirby kirby dats the name you should know


----------



## toxapex (Jan 16, 2015)

Keaton keaton keaton that's the mask you don... bro 

I made a rhyme at the expense of sounding jock-like 

_Was it worth it_


----------



## Naiad (Jan 16, 2015)

a cool guy that makes many puns

u v u
<3


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2015)

A cool dude as well.


----------



## Naiad (Jan 16, 2015)

cOOlkid

but also thinks I'm male oops


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> cOOlkid
> 
> but also thinks I'm male oops



An angel~


----------



## penguins (Jan 17, 2015)

probably cool o:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

likes blue and green


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 17, 2015)

kawaii!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

likes ramen


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Wondered what bae meant and looked it up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Seems to like kittens. That kitten in the marshmellows... Marshmellow is his name now.


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Wants Cherries in their town.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

My town already has cherries, that's the native fruit, so you're wrong. Just felt the need to post again to say that. Yaaay.


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

I meant the villager cherries. You are a 

RAINBOW


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 17, 2015)

nevermind LOL I failed at making Rainbow.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

well you have cute and a heart in your name so~


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Likes Hello Kitty


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

likes japanese bananas and spoilers


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 17, 2015)

Javing a ball.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

smash hype


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Said smash hype, even though it's already out, so probably likes hyping about things...? Shulk is the best character in Smash 4. Why is he the best? Because I said so.


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

Sonic fan


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

you can still be hype for a game lol nubs.

umm well cool i guess


----------



## Sloom (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't think I know you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

Really annoying idk why


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

Has a pinwheel, which is always moving, except for short pauses.  This proves that TBT is usually windy. Pinwheel helped discover that TBT is always windy, so he/she holds the Pinwheel of the Wind.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 23, 2015)

cute as a button~


----------



## doveling (Jan 23, 2015)

uses creepy images...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

likes cakes. a lot


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 23, 2015)

You're almost up to 10,000 posts.

Also, you're cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

is hyped for MM 3DS


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 23, 2015)

Really wants a white feather. Likes the colour white. Black is superior! MWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 23, 2015)

YOU HAS THE DIRTY MIND


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

likes kirby and smash


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 23, 2015)

isnt asian


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

has a pink feather


----------



## Sloom (Jan 25, 2015)

He is buying a white feather for roughly 18,248 BTB


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 25, 2015)

thats not an opinion


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2015)

is too picky


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 25, 2015)

cool


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 25, 2015)

Seems cool.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 25, 2015)

I haven't seen you much, but you seem cool ;w;


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

Really likes Steven Stone. Steven is a Champion, but whenever you win, for some reason, you don't become the champion! You know what this means? He's evil! He knocks you unconscious, then gets his Metagross to Mega Evolve and punch you back to Littleroot! That's why there's a massive hole in your roof once you beat the game! This means not only that he is evil, but you are evil as well!


----------



## Radda (Jan 25, 2015)

Over thinks things too far,but just loves Kakyoin and is close friends with Beleated_Media and that one other chick which I forgot the name of.

But is interesting.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 25, 2015)

Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

You seem cool bc your avatar is Zelda and I happen to *love* all the Loz games


----------



## unintentional (Jan 25, 2015)

Dont think I've seen you, but you seem nice c:
(and your sig looks awesome, even though I don't know where it's from)


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

Haha thanks! It's from the anime Tokyo Ghoul. Highly reccomend it.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 25, 2015)

You're cool.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 25, 2015)

Rad


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 25, 2015)

Likes the basement. Cool friend.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 25, 2015)

You seem cool.


----------



## Radda (Jan 25, 2015)

Fun,good taste.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 25, 2015)

Watches or watched Chowder, judging by your signature, therefore likes Chowder. Chowder is purple. This means you probably like the colour *purple*. After all, if I like a TV show like Spongebob, I must like the colour *yellow!*


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

cool i guess


----------



## Puffy (Jan 25, 2015)

Likes Tokyo Ghoul, I think?

Because isn't that Kaneki?


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 25, 2015)

More than likely plays Fire Emblem ^^


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

cool


----------



## Puffy (Jan 25, 2015)

seems cool


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

I see you a lot, and you're really kind! I really like your signature it's so pretty! Is it from a specific anime?


----------



## Puffy (Jan 25, 2015)

Aah I have a signature randomizer and I *think* most of them are from Puella Magi Madoka Magica!! Thank you uvu;

Seems really cool and like Tokyo Ghoul too B)


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

Really! (I don't mean to block up the thread but..)
Oh gosh.. How did I not notice. That's Madoka! Almost didn't recognize her.

Yay! I found another TG fan, gosh I'm such a fan.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 25, 2015)

They're okay. I don't have anything that I like or dislike about them.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 25, 2015)

Cool and creepy in the good way (there's a good creepy, right??)


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 26, 2015)

Quite enjoys playing Chimeras I do believe. ^^ I forget it's name but, I know you run around as little piglets? xP


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 26, 2015)

...Why.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 26, 2015)

Seems nice!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

Probably doesn't understand a second language...


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

Is obsessed with others not knowing another language, and speaks in another language when they have no other comebacks. I don't like them.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 26, 2015)

ilovelush said:


> Is obsessed with others not knowing another language, and speaks in another language when they have no other comebacks. I don't like them.



I haven't really seen you post before, but you seem cool.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

Pretty rad. I see you post sometimes


----------



## Beardo (Jan 26, 2015)

Loving the sig


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 26, 2015)

I think your quote is pretty funny, also seems very sassy D:


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

You're a really nice person! I see you a lot, and almost never see you being mean. like some other people around here.. 
Plus! I thinkkkk you watch tokyo ghoul which makes this person amazin.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 26, 2015)

Prabha said:


> You're a really nice person! I see you a lot, and almost never see you being mean. like some other people around here..
> Plus! I thinkkkk you watch tokyo ghoul which makes this person amazin.



I've seen you post a few times, I really like your signature. I don't know what anime it's from or anything tho.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

Coollll


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

Annoying and uneducated.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

rofl. Has the same response for everything


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 26, 2015)

I dunno.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ilovelush said:


> rofl. Has the same response for everything



_"well"_


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

Probably blind too.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 26, 2015)

Well, that's not right at all. :/


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

A follower l0l


----------



## Greninja (Jan 26, 2015)

Sometimes you just post nonsense but I like your avatar


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

Is true about the nonsense part.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 26, 2015)

izzy sucks she is tier 5 but duncan is god tier imo


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 26, 2015)

I like you. Will bring you food one day.


----------



## Amichann (Jan 26, 2015)

You're a nice person and I hope the best stuff happens to you weather its winning the lottery or eating food. It doesn't matter, something good must happen.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

Javocado said:


> izzy sucks she is tier 5 but duncan is god tier imo



Says the person who has bad punctuation.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

This person is a bit rude around here, and is a grammer/punctuation/spelling nazi. 
Acts like they're 12 but oh well. xD


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 26, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 26, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> I think your quote is pretty funny, also seems very sassy D:



I like you


@spCrossing 
Nice group of villagers


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

Likes Laganga Estranja


----------



## Beardo (Jan 26, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Likes Laganga Estranja



-12

Doesn't recognize Willam

(+12 if joking)


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 26, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Likes Laganga Estranja



Seems like they just like to troll and say mean things to other users. Is a jerk.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

Seems like they are over-sensitive. Is a wussy.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 26, 2015)

Has good taste in shows


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 26, 2015)

I like you too. Do you want food?


----------



## Beardo (Jan 26, 2015)

Tae said:


> I like you too. Do you want food?



Yes

Very nice in IRC


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 26, 2015)

Tae said:


> I like you too. Do you want food?



Tae is bae. 10/10. I lubs you.



Beardo is also cool. I love William.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

Is a bigot


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 26, 2015)

Irritating and exhibits troll-like behavior.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

Ironic


----------



## Beardo (Jan 26, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> Tae is bae. 10/10. I lubs you.
> 
> 
> 
> Beardo is also cool. I love William.



Likes Willam

I like you


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

this person is _*fabulous*_.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

They are dim-witted.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 26, 2015)

Prabha said:


> this person is _*fabulous*_.



Werk~

Edgy as ****


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> They are dim-witted.



thanks so much rlly nd am i speling beter now 4 u?


----------



## Beardo (Jan 26, 2015)

Prabha said:


> thanks so much rlly nd am i speling beter now 4 u?



So ****ing edgy


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

Prabha said:


> thanks so much rlly nd am i speling beter now 4 u?



Is a weeaboo


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 26, 2015)

Close to 2,000 posts.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Is a weeaboo



Kind of ironic looking at your sig. LOL.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

They're shallow minded.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

^^ sp: crossing - Seems like a nice fella! Has called me cool multiple times which is crazy nice. xD


----------



## Beardo (Jan 26, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Kind of ironic looking at your sig. LOL.



The host of #Edgefest2k13


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

Is okay.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 26, 2015)

Prabha said:


> ^^ sp: crossing - Seems like a nice fella! Has called me cool multiple times which is crazy nice. xD




You're welcome. ^ v ^


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 26, 2015)

Prabha said:


> ^^ sp: crossing - Seems like a nice fella! Has called me cool multiple times which is crazy nice. xD


 Seems like a nice person.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Kind of ironic looking at your sig. LOL.


 
If I were you don't worry about it. That's what you call a troll who has nothing better to do.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

ilovelush said:


> If I were you don't worry about it. That's what you call a troll who has nothing better to do.



Another dimwit.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

Uses synonyms way too often. Just say stupid, it's not like I'm going to get offended or anything


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 26, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Another dimwit.


Seems like an interesting person.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

ilovelush said:


> Uses synonyms way too often. Just say stupid, it's not like I'm going to get offended or anything



I'm too cool for you.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

Would not be fun on dates


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

ilovelush said:


> Would not be fun on dates



I wouldn't date you, so.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

Speaking in general stupid. Likes playing back and forth games.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

It need's help


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

Not even going to bother. Go read a book or something.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

ilovelush said:


> Not even going to bother. Go read a book or something.



You obviously care.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 26, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> You obviously care.



You seem like a really nice person.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 26, 2015)

Rad.


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

Fun and Cute?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 27, 2015)

Kawaii


----------



## sarahwillaims (Jan 27, 2015)

Adorable


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 27, 2015)

You're a newbie. Allow me to show you around the forums.


----------



## oreo (Jan 27, 2015)

Hates Marshal.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

thinks milk is bae, and bae is obviously orange juice is this an opinion?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2015)

bae is poop lol

umm has quite some collectibles


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2015)

Really wants a white feather. Which is probably stolen from a chicken. Every white feather you get, a chicken yearns for its feather, that you horribly took from the poor chicken...


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 27, 2015)

Has good taste in dream villagers. c:


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

Michelle! 
She likes full house so she's cool. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2015)

likes some red diamonds in their signature


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 27, 2015)

I wanna say they are refined because of their profile icon- but I would probably be very wrong, Likes the colour green? owo


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 27, 2015)

Your username is very cute! A cross between two of my favourite things. =P


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

Has a good taste in anime! That's mami in your avatar right? & your sig is gorgeous.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2015)

likes centipedes


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't like... UGH 
Kaneki was tortured and they put a centipede in his ear! 
this hurts my fan-girl feelings


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 27, 2015)

May have forgotten the difference between fact and opinion. jk<3

I don't think I've seen much of you in a long time. Can't remember if we've spoken, but you seem okay.

Ninjas!!!

----------

Prabha: You're awesome!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2015)

Likes the name Yui? or the singer idk


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 27, 2015)

Has unique taste in role models ^^


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

Has a cute username.


----------



## Jolyne (Jan 27, 2015)

cute and love the little balloon pixel


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 27, 2015)

Must love the colour green! oh my, so foresty <3


----------



## PinkWater (Jan 27, 2015)

Bugs me because I keep thinking the name's Lillipup.


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

loves : *ＰＩＮＫ*


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

likes yellow candies which reminds me of the butterscotch candies my grandma keeps in her car
Tbh I like the candies.


----------



## Goop (Jan 28, 2015)

I see you on almost every thread I go on. Not that it's a bad thing; I usually read your posts and chuckle a bit. c:​


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

Likes Slime!


----------



## doveling (Jan 28, 2015)

does super cute pixels


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 28, 2015)

Never seen you, but you seem nice


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 28, 2015)

has a nice username


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

Has a pink feather.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 28, 2015)

Cool and your avi is making me hungryyy


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

*Super Spooked Guys *


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

Candy lover, must be my twin


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

My lost candy brother ~•~•~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

seems like a sweet tooth person


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

Unique profile pic


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 28, 2015)

their hair reminds me of groose from Legend of Zelda- D:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

is cool


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Appears to be desperate for a white feather.. but I'm not sure.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

is correct. not tat anyone is selling atm lol


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice. Also really wants a white feather.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2015)

loving their recaps of my usertitles


----------



## Royce (Jan 29, 2015)

Likes  Cat *Trophies!*


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 29, 2015)

v cute probably


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 29, 2015)

Has quite the scary profile picture D; also very shocked personality? I also haven't seen them before.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 29, 2015)

cool


----------



## Royce (Jan 29, 2015)

ＬＵＳＨＹ？


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 29, 2015)

Seems nice.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 29, 2015)

Really nice! I've seen them on here a couple times.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 30, 2015)

cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

Likes.. spring?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Jan 30, 2015)

Wants a white feather. Good luck, by the way!


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 30, 2015)

Haven't seen you in while.


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 30, 2015)

Never see ya'


----------



## Roshan (Jan 30, 2015)

Is a fancy octopus


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

likes some weird guy on his avatar


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 30, 2015)

Seems like an interesting person.


----------



## kassie (Jan 30, 2015)

A nice person. I believe I was the first person you traded with when you joined :>


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 30, 2015)

WHO ARE YOU!?


----------



## Prabha (Jan 30, 2015)

cool


----------



## Roshan (Jan 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> likes some weird guy on his avatar



Its me lel

Has a cetepede in its ear


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2015)

Notices centipedes in peoples ears. This must mean only one thing...
People are surprised by his voice, so he probably has a unique voice so... you're uniquely voiced! Maybe you're unique.


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 30, 2015)

Seems to like Corpse Party <3


----------



## Beardo (Jan 31, 2015)

Is cute


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

If you look at his/her signature, you can see that in the first picture the woman has a red part on her clothes, but on the second it's gone, then it reappears. You didn't notice... or did you? You murdered the real one and then the red bit was splattered in blood, so you had to remove it! What do you have to say for yourself!? Oh yeah, it was washed before the third image. That's why it's back.
Seriously, seems nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

is a rainbow magic guy with blonde hair who likes smash bros and odd dream villagers


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

Yoshiki has no rainbow magic. Only I do. I have brown hair... you judged me. Waahh... 
Just had to say. Now I retreat into the shadows.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

I referred to your avatar.. Yoshiki of X JAPAN or? lol


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2015)

NOOOO YOSHIKI OF CORPSE PARTY! YOU GOT IT WRONG!
Yes, capitals were necessary.


----------



## Roshan (Jan 31, 2015)

Likes rainbows and rainbow magic, might be a cherry


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

likes selfies? idk


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 31, 2015)

Likes historical figures, quite refined. <3


----------



## Prabha (Jan 31, 2015)

She's an absolute sweetheart. 
Kindest person on this forum imo <3


----------



## Beardo (Jan 31, 2015)

Pure edge


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 31, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 31, 2015)

Pretty damn chill


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

pretty damn fabulous yas gurl yaaas


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2015)

likes collectibles ,tokyo ghoul and unique usernames


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 1, 2015)

OK, he's average.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

Is a robot angry bird therefore is awesome.

Lol, called the angry bird a chicken. Oops.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2015)

(is a she)

likes sonic and smash bros a lot and is a rainbow magic user


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2015)

Is a cat that is javing a ball, as it is life, with japanese words. Is also an evil moustache twirling scrub ghost that quotes the words in his title jezt ist alles neu. No idea what it means, but I'm lazy to figure it out. Waah.

Is named ninja_unicorn67 on a site. Likes unicorns, therefore is awesome.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2015)

that's my PSN account id about the unicorn thing.

Is a rainbow magic using guy with blonde hair named Yoshiki who likes Smash, yellow candy and Pokemon.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 3, 2015)

needs more memes ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

seems chill


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2015)

Likes animated men in suits, pokemon, yugioh! and collectibles


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

you will not rest until you obtain the white feather


----------



## muromame (Feb 3, 2015)

seems to really, really like water pokemon


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 3, 2015)

Is really new to the bell tree. Welcome!


----------



## muromame (Feb 3, 2015)

Likes pastels and cute things in general  (Thank you!)


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Just joined the forums today. Welcome!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2015)

was correct about me before i need dat feather doe


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 3, 2015)

Maniac...


----------



## Prabha (Feb 3, 2015)

really determined to get that feather~ it's almost admirable


----------



## Royce (Feb 3, 2015)

Kind and likes anime .


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 3, 2015)

Ice Creamy Cakey Cake.


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 3, 2015)

Very cool because Link avi.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 3, 2015)

Their avatar contrasts their personality 100%.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Feb 3, 2015)

Their obviously some anime fan


----------



## Beardo (Feb 3, 2015)

-6 for not owls, but I like birds so pretty cool


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 3, 2015)

Needs a hug


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 4, 2015)

Likes anime?


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Feb 4, 2015)

Don't know you. ;^;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

Is a wolf made of blue skittles that likes animals and cakes and wondering what's wrong is the world


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 4, 2015)

Changed Avatar.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

is someone who likes Link and Majoras Mask a lot who also plays a lot of Smash, Mario Kart and ac:nl also likes birthstones


----------



## Beardo (Feb 4, 2015)

Pretty chill


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

Is a shady shade who likes drag queens a lot and Beardo I assume is their fav villager


----------



## Beardo (Feb 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Is a shady shade who likes drag queens a lot and Beardo I assume is their fav villager



Pretty much


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

Beardo is awesome I love his mustaches


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 4, 2015)

loves beardos mustaches


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2015)

Secretly magic. Has a town named Sprinkle, so either likes sprinklers that sprinkle water everywhere or sprinkles on cakes. You know, hundreds and thousands, all those types of sprinkles?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

Is someone named Yoshiki with blonde hair that can use rainbow cherrys that cast magic who likes various nintendo and sega video games and collectibles


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 4, 2015)

A nice swedish bud~


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

cool dude who likes some character with old 3d-glasses and purple haired chicks


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 4, 2015)

Needs a white feather


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

likes pink, sprinkles and cute anime-ish avatars and cakes also secretly a magical girl


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 4, 2015)

Is completely correct


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

seems nice.. dunno


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 4, 2015)

Is again correct! Has a green pinwheel collectible and a newish sig.


----------



## Raviuchiha (Feb 4, 2015)

I like their avatar!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

Likes pink-haired girls along with Julian and ravioli raichus


----------



## ilovelush (Feb 4, 2015)

cool


----------



## Beardo (Feb 4, 2015)

2spoop4me


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

awesome avatar


----------



## ilovelush (Feb 4, 2015)

wants a white feather


----------



## unintentional (Feb 4, 2015)

I see you a lot and you seem like a hella rad person tbh


----------



## ilovelush (Feb 4, 2015)

likes corpse party


----------



## Royce (Feb 4, 2015)

Loves Lush?


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 4, 2015)

Seems to like flan.

 That is flan, right?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

likes some hooded guy


----------



## Royce (Feb 5, 2015)

Marionette 
@(・●・)@


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

It's a reference to an old play.

Is someone who likes puddings, strawberrie cute stuff, collectibles.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 5, 2015)

Someone who is  cool


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

thinks someone named Akame is poop


----------



## milkyi (Feb 5, 2015)

So not true Heh ^^; 

Has a cool pinwheel


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

Bae=poop lol

thanks.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol XD In my Book it means Before anyone else
Also they're profile pic is cool.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

Has a cool avatar/signature, and a cute mayor


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

(thanks)

has a cool avatar


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 6, 2015)

Inspired me to read back into historical events. <3


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 6, 2015)

profile picture reminds me of link


----------



## Royce (Feb 6, 2015)

Is a poke a dude


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 6, 2015)

Only seen you once or twice, you seem cool.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 6, 2015)

Is actually a magical girl, oh wow! I wonder what kind, I hope it's a magical girl of candy. D: I need skittles.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

Seems cool.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 6, 2015)

seems really cool, and has _a lot_ of BTB hahah


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes not that people want it for a feather though lol.

Likes Japanese-inspired NL towns and manga avatars and joined last year


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 9, 2015)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
idk but you seem nice so .___. unless you are NOT DUN DUN DUN 
(sorry im tired -w-)
so overall pretty cool


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Is nice. Unless someone thinks it's fun to argue stupid stuff.

Likes fruit collectibles, and cakes..and probably Hetalia or whatever in their avatar


----------



## tumut (Feb 9, 2015)

Rolling in the dough. Holy btb. Also not sure what the avatar is but vintage-y stuff is cool. Alright I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Rolling in the dough. Holy btb. Also not sure what the avatar is but vintage-y stuff is cool. Alright I guess.



It Alla Nazimova from the movie Salome from 1923(I think some says 1922).
 Yeah trying to save up for a white feather.

Likes pokemon and oranges


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Is nice. Unless someone thinks it's fun to argue stupid stuff.
> 
> Likes fruit collectibles, and cakes..and probably Hetalia or whatever in their avatar



yes i liek hetalia 

Has met before on other topics so uh...Nice


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2015)

Fabulous, according to your avatar with the word fabulous in it. Likes something called "The Happy World".


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

Awesome at picking an avatar that's hard to see <3


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2015)

He's not hard to see... *sobs*
Cool.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

Very active in role-playing.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2015)

Is a royal twin kitty that says Boo and likes ducks


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't say "Boo."


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2015)

Apparently doesn't despite their username


----------



## Beardo (Feb 15, 2015)

Is a cat


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 15, 2015)

Has some shady shade.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2015)

likes peeking through hoodies


----------



## Shax (Feb 15, 2015)

Beardo is a pretty cool person. My opinion of them isn't overly negative or positive.

Edit: Whoops I was too late. I'd rather not say.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2015)

is a perv yes i know lol

is shy


----------



## Shax (Feb 15, 2015)

Noiru I think you've misunderstood the purpose of this thread.


----------



## uriri (Feb 15, 2015)

an understanding individual


----------



## Royce (Feb 15, 2015)

Cute c:


----------



## Prabha (Feb 15, 2015)

omg kawaii! SOOO KAWAII.
Like your sig, and avatar is kawaii.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ur kawaii


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

rad cool


----------



## Royce (Feb 15, 2015)

Likes yellow and cute things


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

also likes cute things >w<


----------



## Royce (Feb 15, 2015)

Shimery


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 16, 2015)

Very pastry, much adorable. <3 (Love the new picture art btw ^^ )


----------



## Beardo (Feb 16, 2015)

Super cute and so nice!


----------



## Royce (Feb 16, 2015)

Kind and Happy c:


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 16, 2015)

Loves candy and probably strawberries! ^^


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

Has an amazing avatar and nice c:


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Feb 16, 2015)

^ like hetalia


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

Likes Madoka Magica SO IS AWESOME


----------



## Royce (Feb 16, 2015)

Fabolous


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

Likes candy


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 17, 2015)

Anime addict.

Awesome.


----------



## doveling (Feb 17, 2015)

states the obvious though they seem nice ah : >


----------



## Manazran (Feb 17, 2015)

Interesting,I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

Likes some guy holding a book that turns their back. As likes using spoilers


----------



## Rasha (Feb 17, 2015)

PURPLE FEATHER! MY EYES 8O


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

back to when green feathers were cool


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

Has a pretty lineup


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

(thanks)

Has a nice (new) sig


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

Has two roses on display that are very pretty. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

is cool :3


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 17, 2015)

Is a magic colourful cat, with tiny eyes with what appears to be blue eyelids. Friendly.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

Likes anime and gaming and dyed their hair dark


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

Uses avatars to guess what people look like. Fabulous, as well.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

A fabulous octupus


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 28, 2015)

Has good diverse taste in music.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Has a nice taste in movies ;3


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

Has an amazing life story.


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 28, 2015)

Seems like a pretty chill person.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Is lacking some SummerBliss


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 28, 2015)

Has a great, no, amazing memory.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Lady Black said:


> Has a great, no, amazing memory.



I think the user above me is incorrect. I have a _selective_ memory, if that's even considered a thing.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2015)

Lives in the realms of the Internet, according to the signature.


----------



## Mini Mario (Feb 28, 2015)

*Most likely likes anime.*


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Still a fabulous octopus^


Edit: Ninja'd damn you mini Mario


----------



## Mini Mario (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Still a fabulous octopus^
> 
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd damn you mini Mario



*Is probably racist towards toys.*


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Mini Mario said:


> *Is probably racist towards toys.*



Likes to jump to conclusions


----------



## Mini Mario (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Likes to jump to conclusions



*Thinks I am a Mexican just because I jump over conclusions


Spoiler: DISCLAIMER



Mini Mario is not meant to make anyone feel offended by being racist. If you are hurt, I will hug you via VM


*


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 28, 2015)

Is probably mexican because he's making those lame "LOL I JUMP OVER THE FENCE" jokes that they make when they're even too scared to go into the ghetto walmart without their mamacita by their side.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm not hurt but can I hug mini Mario? Around the neck? With a noose?^


----------



## Mini Mario (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> I'm not hurt but can I hug mini Mario? Around the neck? With a noose?^



**hugs self**


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

I think the user above me is the ultimate............


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



****


----------



## Mini Mario (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> I think the user above me is the ultimate............
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



*Same could be said for the user above.
I'm going to stop being mean now.*


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

Despise them because of their use of stupid text colors, sizes, fonts and because they had the name "Foxy the Pirate" 


Really queen?


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

you need an actual beard you sexy thing you


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

Pretty damn hot
(and they like beards) 
; )


----------



## Mini Mario (Feb 28, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Pretty damn hot
> (and they like beards)
> ; )



*Despise them because they despise me for no *good reason*


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

Wanna know my reasoning? 



Spoiler: The Big Reveal



Because you have the interests of a 9 year old, and you annoy me. The default font it great, and either way, no one is going to care what you have to say.



I think we're done here


----------



## n64king (Feb 28, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Wanna know my reasoning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Oh my gosh, mercy me.


----------



## Mini Mario (Feb 28, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Wanna know my reasoning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Wooowww. Can you hear that? Listen closer.... aha! It's the large amount of cares I don't give falling from the sky! There are so many, I can't even count them all! Now, if you despise me so much, leave me alone k? Bai.*


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

King of Amiibo's m8 GODDAMMIT.



Beardo said:


> Pretty damn hot
> (and they like beards)
> ; )


Ayy gurl, wanna go out to a steak dinner? 8)


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

Lol no chill, kiddo


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

Beardo is a good TBT member ;v;


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

Eh, I can be rude/kind of a troll at times

I'm nice to the people I like

Very nice, very sweet, and very good at art!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Very mature about a lot of things. Handles situations well. Can sometimes be a bit sassy/blunt, but in a straightforward kind of way. I like you. c:


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

is a good boy/girl and seems to be funny.
hangs around a lot in the basement, just like me pff


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice and outgoing. I enjoy seeing your posts. \(^-^)/


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Very mature about a lot of things. Handles situations well. Can sometimes be a bit sassy/blunt, but in a straightforward kind of way. I like you. c:



Aw, thank you! I like you too : )


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 28, 2015)

I think you're really cool.


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Eh, I can be rude/kind of a troll at times
> I'm nice to the people I like
> Very nice, very sweet, and very good at art!





Spoiler: You remind me of my favorite video











- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Black said:


> I think you're really cool.


I think you are also really cool.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 28, 2015)

I haven't seen you around a whole lot, but you always seem nice when I do see you.


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

Seem to be great, mature, thoughtful and keeps their head in hard situations. (Which means not to freak out, don't want it going the wrong way.)


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

your username is very snazzy (I make myself laugh), and your signature is beautiful~


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 28, 2015)

Don't really know you that well, you seem nice tho.


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

you seem like a cool younger fellow.

and I'm really not I ignore people a lot and basically would rather clean my room and write papers than spend time with other people....but that's also because college work takes up my entire life, besides ACNL.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 28, 2015)

amarylis.panda said:


> you seem like a cool younger fellow.
> 
> and I'm really not I ignore people a lot and basically would rather clean my room and write papers than spend time with other people....but that's also because college work takes up my entire life, besides ACNL.



I. Am the same. Exact. Way.
I'm shy at first, except with people I'm comfortable with. They see my true colors ;P


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I. Am the same. Exact. Way.
> I'm shy at first, except with people I'm comfortable with. They see my true colors ;P



I feel sorry for my few best friends and my boyfriend because they see exactly who I am and I don't know how they can put up with me..

yep you seem like a cool person.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 28, 2015)

amarylis.panda said:


> I feel sorry for my few best friends and my boyfriend because they see exactly who I am and I don't know how they can put up with me..
> 
> yep you seem like a cool person.



Aw thanks


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

amarylis.panda said:


> your username is very snazzy (I make myself laugh), and your signature is beautiful~



Thank you~x 
I love your signature too! How do people even make those kinds? My user name is a mix of Snazzy Apples and the mii name could only fit 10 characters, so I went with Snazzapple for a username.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FoxWolf64 said:


> Aw thanks



I guess I get the strong impression that you're a shy person *cough* I'm shy as well (Only have two friends IRL) I guess there's nothing much to say here so… here's a lion


----------



## zelorm (Feb 28, 2015)

Snazzylicious


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

very random?


----------



## tae (Feb 28, 2015)

i don't know the person but their avatar photo is awesome!  
seems like a nice person.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't know you, but omg I love your signature it's cute, who is that person and why are they wearing that awesome shark hat omg. D:

Either way, it seems you are a born hater? ;w;


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't know you but your set is aesthetically pleasing and I'm guessing you like anime?


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes I do and thank you~ <3 (It pleases my OCD owo )

I want to say that you like cows but I might be wrong D:


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

hahahaha honeymoo is the name of my animal crossing town (i wish i could change this username) it was supposed to be honeymoon but wouldn't fit and it's cute so i kept it haaa 

okay you again, well your set is nice and you seem nice too!!


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 1, 2015)

I think you're too regretful about your username and you need to see a therapist hon...

XD


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 1, 2015)

You're really fun and you love anime! <3 you think of me as your senpai.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 1, 2015)

<3 You are senpai


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 1, 2015)

I can relate to their signature


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 1, 2015)

Their signature is just 10/10 perfect XD


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 1, 2015)

They sacrifice candy to me D:


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 1, 2015)

Still Senpai <3


----------



## Keitara (Mar 1, 2015)

Seems cool and easy-going.
I can completely relate to your siggy c:


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 1, 2015)

Is an evil ninja. Is an otaku, and advertises anime...? Seems nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2015)

is a rainbow coloured cherry that can use magic, likes yellow candy, sonic and smash


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

Is an obvious person


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 1, 2015)

Stalks the basement


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

Has an interesting life story.


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2015)

dunno you but i love that username


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Never seen you but your avatar is ADORABLE! And I love the am derp you got going on haha c:


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

You're a very nice person and seem very caring. ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

likes cosplay a lot


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2015)

likes anime and feathers


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

is derp? lol


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 2, 2015)

You have Chi in your avatar, and you're automatically amazing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> is derp? lol



You almost have 12,000 posts


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

like people in sunglasses


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

You have a sailor scout as your icon I believe.. owo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Opps, ninja'd! xD

Your icon looks like an lazy guy, he seems relaxed? D:


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2015)

enjoys candy and good reputations


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

(haha yeah he is lol)

likes chi's sweet home


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

Has a ton of feathers! <3 are you making a peacock??


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

Trying, wish I had three more D:

Likes birthstones


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2015)

likes fags

note: cigarattes, not the other kind


----------



## tae (Mar 2, 2015)

is apparently a Derp. ~


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2015)

is a born hater


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

toastia said:


> likes fags
> 
> note: cigarattes, not the other kind


I got ya  Well I don't mind gay people either.
likes mustaches


----------



## tae (Mar 2, 2015)

likes anime with cute men smoking


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2015)

likes surgical sharks


----------



## tae (Mar 2, 2015)

toastia said:


> likes surgical sharks



omg what even is a surgical shark.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

likes k-pop


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2015)

taesaek said:


> omg what even is a surgical shark.



idk


----------



## tae (Mar 2, 2015)

likes someone who looks like BoA


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 2, 2015)

toastia said:


> dunno you but i love that username



It's so original~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Some one who has a cool sig


----------



## Royce (Mar 2, 2015)

Someone who has a blurry sig c:


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

You really love sweets of almost every kind, and your character is based off yummy sweets. <3


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 2, 2015)

A Sweetie Pie.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Mar 2, 2015)

someone who's user title is awesome~


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 2, 2015)

booyah d'anks.

Made a pun out of Espurr in your Nintendo Network ID.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

I think they like sailor moon. D;


----------



## Beardo (Mar 2, 2015)

Adorable and super nice


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2015)

very cringe worthy


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 2, 2015)

Royce said:


> Someone who has a blurry sig c:



Is it really that blurry, that makes me really paranoid ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Has a cool avatar


----------



## Royce (Mar 2, 2015)

Make it less blurry by going to a hosting site like tiny pic or Imgur then copy the  thing and paste in your dig thing :3
And has a cute username .Snazapple


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 2, 2015)

is sweet C:


----------



## Lady Black (Mar 2, 2015)

You're really nice.


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2015)

tsundere


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Has a cute icon and a cute sig and a cute personality~


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 2, 2015)

Fabulous. All I have to say, she is just so fab, I can't even. ♥


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Absolutely 3fab5me and adorable and the most sweetest person on TBT. <3


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 2, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Absolutely 3fab5me and adorable and the most sweetest person on TBT. <3



*blushes*


----------



## toxapex (Mar 2, 2015)

Has the same name as my old drama director.


----------



## Lady Black (Mar 2, 2015)

I remember seeing you a few months ago. You seem pretty cool.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 2, 2015)

Lady Black said:


> I remember seeing you a few months ago. You seem pretty cool.



Thanks, you too.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 2, 2015)

A cool dude.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Another cool dude. c:


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

Seems nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

is.. cool too i guess. likes dog villagers


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 4, 2015)

Is a japanophile.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

(well kinda not in the weeb way though)

has a cool set of villagers.. not a fan of savannah though(long story lol)


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Interesting and hella rad~


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

is probably right about that


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 4, 2015)

isn't asian


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

is also correct xD


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

Smiles when people are correct. A xD smile.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 4, 2015)

Seems like an anime fan, therefore, you're cool. I like you c:


----------



## Zane (Mar 6, 2015)

seems nice but lacking in self confidence, i hope they come to appreciate their own worth someday


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

Likes collectibles and cat villagers


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

prolly a cutie irl


----------



## boujee (Mar 6, 2015)

Secretly a neko


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

seems cool, i like your sig.

(also yes i'm probably cute )


----------



## Keitara (Mar 6, 2015)

I have that image of a cat in my mind when I see you. 
Cats are cute = you are cute :'>


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 6, 2015)

Is very Artistic and may or may not be born in February. owo


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 6, 2015)

Very very sweet with an adorable personality. c:


----------



## milkyi (Mar 6, 2015)

Seems pretty cool


----------



## toxapex (Mar 7, 2015)

Pretty cool also


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 7, 2015)

Love the sassy icon


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 7, 2015)

I've actually never seen you before, but you seem cool. Your title is brilliant.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 7, 2015)

you seem as lovely as a cup of tea (such originality)


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

Has a lot of feathers.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 7, 2015)

Ninja'd xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Someone who likes wolves and enjoys watching nature be destroyed.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 7, 2015)

Well hidden? ?\_(ツ)_/?



Natty said:


> you seem as lovely as a cup of tea (such originality)


You're tearing me apart, lisa!


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 7, 2015)

MY BUTT FRIEND. Cool duee


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 7, 2015)

Reminds me of a certain fox


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 7, 2015)

Enjoys food related everything


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 7, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Reminds me of a certain fox



WHAT FOX? MR FANTASTIC FOX


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

Is busy doing the fishstick

Ninja'd

Has a cool avatar


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 7, 2015)

MY FISHDI CKS

Chubby kitty <3


----------



## Byngo (Mar 7, 2015)

you like to fart


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

Has a cool Domo avatar


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 7, 2015)

likes cats and loves to eat cake


(god what is mine going to be like XD)


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 7, 2015)

Has a well thought view of that _All Dogs go to Rainbow Road_


----------



## Mariah (Mar 7, 2015)

He's okay.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 7, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Has a well thought view of that _All Dogs go to Rainbow Road_



a friend and has a nice dong


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 7, 2015)

Passionate for the Loominarty Illuminaughty(?)



Natty said:


> a friend and has a nice dong


Babe I could just kiss u B)


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

Could kiss random people


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

Really likes wolves! <3


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 7, 2015)

sweetie pie ~


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 7, 2015)

likes pretty flowers


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

Likes dogs


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

Really likes cake! ^^ also can get a lot more Pms than most~


----------



## Mariah (Mar 7, 2015)

They're annoying and a total weeb.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

They're very sarcastic and _can_ come across as rude, depending on the mood of the person enduring the sarcasm..
I do appreciate sarcasm, though. So, they're cool and always has creepy/weird avatars and signatures, which I also enjoy.


----------



## PuddingFiend21 (Mar 7, 2015)

flipping troll that likes to be extremely rude and disrespectful to people they don't even know.

sorry got ninja'd. that was for Mariah.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

PuddingFiend21 said:


> flipping troll that likes to be extremely rude and disrespectful to people they don't even know.



Jeez, man. I never did anything to you. 
Lol.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Jeez, man. I never did anything to you.
> Lol.


they edited their message, meant towards Mariah.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> they edited their message, meant towards Mariah.



I know. I was just joking. That's why I added the "lol.


----------



## Zane (Mar 7, 2015)

you have good taste in movies but that's all i know ;(


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

Is good at art Shiny pumpkaboo


----------



## toxapex (Mar 10, 2015)

Has a cool sig, I haven't really aggressively and silently judged you gotten to know you ^.^


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2015)

seems nice c:


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 10, 2015)

Great! Amazing! Wonderful signature!!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

no comment


----------



## toxapex (Mar 10, 2015)

Also seems nice 

WELP DOUBLE NINJA'D

Sassy


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 10, 2015)

...

NAAAATTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...


Meet the Sniper???

- - - Post Merge - - -

KJUHEBCJEBQD...!

Sniped again!!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 10, 2015)

Likes making roleplays.


----------



## deerui (Mar 21, 2015)

is fond of corpse party


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

doesn't like MASH


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

I dont need to say a thang


----------



## toxapex (Mar 21, 2015)

They seem nice and friendly.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 21, 2015)

They like Madoka Magica.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 21, 2015)

You seem nice, haven't interacted with you


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 21, 2015)

A radical dude.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

is a catfish


----------



## Rasha (Mar 21, 2015)

^ a wild Noiru just appeared! gotta catch it! *uses master ball*


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 21, 2015)

"Gotcha! Noiru has been caught!"


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

looks rad


----------



## sheepie (Mar 21, 2015)

seems cute


----------



## Moddie (Mar 21, 2015)

I've seen you around a bit but we've never talked. You seem nice though. ^_^


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

looks fun to talk to


----------



## toxapex (Mar 21, 2015)

Moddie said:


> I've seen you around a bit but we've never talked. You seem nice though. ^_^



You seem p chill

- - - Post Merge - - -



staticistic1114 said:


> looks fun to talk to



You seem ninja-y


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

was right about me being ninja-y


----------



## toastia (Mar 21, 2015)

has gained mariah's approval


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

likes chi's sweet home. a lot


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

♥♥


----------



## uriri (Mar 21, 2015)

Cute :3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

cuter


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

even more cuter


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

You make the basement interesting with your comments.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

is named after a game series, intentionally or not


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Rad.


----------



## sheepie (Mar 22, 2015)

too cool for me ; ;


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Fabulous cx


----------



## sheepie (Mar 22, 2015)

hm, squishy <:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 22, 2015)

looks interesting


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Spookayy


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Mamoru is your boyfriend.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Hands off


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 22, 2015)

Uses hastags


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

I haven't seen you in a while, how are you?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 22, 2015)

(decent)

We need to smash one day


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 22, 2015)

no opinion xD


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

kewl


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 22, 2015)

thanx bruh, you're hella rad too


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

<3 awesome dude hnng


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 22, 2015)

the best scrub who ever lived


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

has a rad sig <3


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Has a even radder sig.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 22, 2015)

Needs to see the level of his Smash License


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

has a cool avatar


----------



## toxapex (Mar 22, 2015)

Noiru said:


> has a cool avatar



Cooler than a wine cooler


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

cooler than ice cold water.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 22, 2015)

Has cool villagers in their town


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Rosie is best peppy kitty.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 22, 2015)

cooler than the artic


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

cooler than the coolest of cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

likes pointy sunglasses


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Likes booze.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

oh yes dude

likes three-colored ice cream collectibles


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah, I was gifted this item from a good friend of mine, it's probably never going to go away anytime soon.

Likes colored-feathers.


----------



## boujee (Mar 22, 2015)

Secretly a nerd


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

hey havent seen you in a while


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Secretly a nerd



Finally a keroro/SGT. Frog fan.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> hey havent seen you in a while



the best scrub i know.


----------



## boujee (Mar 22, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Finally a keroro/SGT. Frog fan.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Let us unite





- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> hey havent seen you in a while



I was in hiding


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

i see.

also keroro is bad, but i like the frogs' design


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Awesome/


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

likes sci fi


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 22, 2015)

Noiru is cool i guess o.o we've never really spoken ^^;


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 22, 2015)

Really nice, plus awesome username!


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 22, 2015)

I like Vizionari's siggy! Espeon ftw!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 22, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Really nice, plus awesome username!



you are great. and technically above this post. so just take it.

and thanks much for the compliments ♡

- - - Post Merge - - -

pizzachu clearly likes zucker and pizza, so pretty awesome in my book


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 22, 2015)

Lurks in the basement o-o 
Plz dont hurt me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Cool beans.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 22, 2015)

Crazy and also quite fun! ^^


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Kewl


----------



## boujee (Mar 23, 2015)

Is a john


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

likes keroro too much


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

Never not thirsty? Or just always drinking.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

Haha neither.

Dunno like pictures of themselves


----------



## deerui (Mar 23, 2015)

they like army/military shows


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

lol not really just mash out of those i've seen lol

likes some weridos in their sig fighting


----------



## deerui (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't like them fighting, just one of the characters/the show


has more than 1 tbt bell


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

oh.

well like giant eyes


----------



## boujee (Mar 23, 2015)

Probably drinks


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

yes i do lol

likes creepy smiles


----------



## deerui (Mar 23, 2015)

likes air


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 23, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Lurks in the basement o-o
> Plz dont hurt me



there are worse things in the basment than little ol' me.

like monsters.

Deerui~  likes... deer?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

has damn lot of expensive collectibles.. likes those i guess


----------



## Rasha (Mar 23, 2015)

adorable af


----------



## boujee (Mar 23, 2015)

Loves treecko


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

has 3 btb


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

I thought they were cool until they decided to say we should get rid of all Dr. Pepper. 

I swear I'll remember that forever.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 23, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I thought they were cool until they decided to say we should get rid of all Dr. Pepper.
> 
> I swear I'll remember that forever.



A cool dude with a vengeful agenda


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

ERADICATION OF DR PEPPER 5EVR

um like Red a lot lol


----------



## boujee (Mar 23, 2015)

Is worried about my well being 
Idk


----------



## Rasha (Mar 23, 2015)

dat av though~


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 23, 2015)

MUDKIP


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

cool


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

rad


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

radder than rad


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

radda radda


----------



## Taka (Mar 23, 2015)

Seems pretty cool. :T


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

kewl


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

likes nintendo a lot


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2015)

good vibes


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

looks like a person who has a good taste in music


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 23, 2015)

Eats to much cake


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

Has a red candy that was gifted.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

got ninja'd


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Eats to much cake



favorite senshi is pluto

- - - Post Merge - - -



staticistic1114 said:


> got ninja'd



yep


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> A cool dude with a vengeful agenda



I am vengeful, but I'm also a lady~

Also for above, you're pretty cool


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 23, 2015)

Trolled said:
			
		

> Trolled.


Trolled.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

Cake.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 23, 2015)

Has 936tbt that they should totally give me.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

likes their siggy


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

Mariah likes you


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

I like you


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 23, 2015)

Scares me


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

figured out I like scaring people


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2015)

ninja'd

cool person with sweet icon


----------



## lars708 (Mar 23, 2015)

Dont know you...


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

doesnt know a great artist


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2015)

ninja'd.


IS A SWEETIE PIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

people need to know great artists around here.

You're cool, lets be friends


----------



## lars708 (Mar 23, 2015)

Does know a great artist!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

is a nintendo fan


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> people need to know great artists around here.
> 
> You're cool, lets be friends


 let's do it

----------------------------

is so cool, my face exploded


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

is flattering me


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

cooler than cool


----------



## lars708 (Mar 23, 2015)

Creative person!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

I wanna play Mario Party with


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

same, especially Mario Party 2.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

I like 7 better


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

is cute


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

is the kawaiiest of dem all


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

even kawaiier


----------



## Rasha (Mar 23, 2015)

very huggable *o*


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

wanna catch em


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 23, 2015)

Seems like a nice guy.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

seems cool to have a conversation with


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

is blushing <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

*blush* *blush* *blush* ♥♥♥


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

is awesome

and that sig whoever made it is awesome


----------



## nard (Mar 24, 2015)

scrub


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> is awesome
> 
> and that sig whoever made it is awesome



I dont remember who made it for me..
special thanks to Mariah though♥


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

i see. it's cool though XD

is kawaii af


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

thanks♥
still kawaiier


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 24, 2015)

Someone's said this but you have a awesome signature!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

doesnt kill the fact that you said it B)
thanks brah
cool avatar btw♥


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

wants free hugs or something


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

ShinySandwich said:


>


 this person made it ^^



and, seems cool but doesn't like the same shows i do ; v ;;


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

whoa man talk about stalking power over 9000 xD


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

WELL I WANTED TO SEE IF THE QUOTE IN YOUR SIG WAS REAL, OR IF YOU JUST TYPED IT, SO I LOOKED AT IT, AND A FEW COMMENTS DOWN, IT SHOWED THE ACHIEVEMENT THING ; V ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

likes pikachu a lot


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

likes mash a lot


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

deerui said:


> WELL I WANTED TO SEE IF THE QUOTE IN YOUR SIG WAS REAL, OR IF YOU JUST TYPED IT, SO I LOOKED AT IT, AND A FEW COMMENTS DOWN, IT SHOWED THE ACHIEVEMENT THING ; V ;;



lol I'm kidding xD
yeah ofc its real else I wouldn't show it off yo~~


----------



## toxapex (Mar 24, 2015)

Likes hugs??


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 24, 2015)

Does art


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

is a boss


----------



## DinoDymo (Mar 24, 2015)

Likes the colour blue? :3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

likes some black haired girl


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

Really nice, always around to chat withC:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 24, 2015)

Always a sweetheart!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 24, 2015)

A meanie


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 24, 2015)

Pluto


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 24, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> A meanie




Lol omg

A user who has really good eyesight


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

*throws masterballs*


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hmm. By what I've seen of you, we don't have much in common I guess!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

likes teacakes.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 24, 2015)

Is 100% correct.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

Seems to like Pietro a lot (Hint for the one who gets me, NO i'm not a Peach fan actually, i just switch themes from time to time)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 24, 2015)

Is very knowledgeable about video games and can be found frequently in the amiibo thread!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

likes gamecube glitches


----------



## Beardo (Mar 24, 2015)

eh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

he(he). haha was that the best?

is cool.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 24, 2015)

A person who like computers


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> A person who like computers



A person who edited my famous and fab. Peach avatar!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

cant say i like cpus lol.

likes peach


----------



## kassie (Mar 24, 2015)

Friendly and chatty.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 24, 2015)

Always has something intelligent to say and is very helpful!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

*click* on their spoiler


----------



## toxapex (Mar 24, 2015)

Used to like cheese

A lot


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 24, 2015)

They are supa kewl


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 24, 2015)

Kewl


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 24, 2015)

Says "kewl" a lot


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 24, 2015)

SAILA VENUSSU


----------



## toxapex (Mar 24, 2015)

Almost has all three of the Crystal Gems as collectibles.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 24, 2015)

Draws stuff like I do.

Also a cool person.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 24, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Draws stuff like I do.
> 
> Also a cool person.



Illustrates in a similar fashion to myself. 

In addition: a chill individual.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

they seem pretty hilarious! and creative/ skilled to boot


----------



## toxapex (Mar 24, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> they seem pretty hilarious! and creative/ skilled to boot



Haven't seen you around, but you're great bc you complimented me


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Haven't seen you around, but you're great bc you complimented me



yeah I'm new to the basement part of BTB, but I think its fun to post in here some times ... and seems even cooler now  ^^


----------



## tumut (Mar 24, 2015)

Ur tha realest


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

super sarcastic.... but its cool


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 24, 2015)

Haven't seen you in forever dude.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Gets shot down, every time they tell toadsworthy that they haven't seem them in forever, dude, but they're cool. They're awesome. Er'one's awesome...possum. There I said it!


----------



## doveling (Mar 25, 2015)

has even peters in their avatar
seems pretty damn awesome


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 25, 2015)

Has a clean slate since I've never seen them. Seems nice though


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

I saw you like the other day for the first time and I didn't hate you so congrats!
I sounded like someone from mean girls


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 25, 2015)

You're the top poster of the day so I guess you have a lot of free time.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

Likes pastel colours and probably has a cute personality. ^^


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

you are so nice! I like youuuuuu... your sig freaks me out a little though


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

Cool


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

rad sunglasses


----------



## boujee (Mar 25, 2015)

Thinks I'm obsess with space frogs


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

likes vampire fangs as well then


----------



## boujee (Mar 25, 2015)

/flips a table
Knows me so well


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

is super cool for having a keroro siggy
not that I have a keroro face pillow or anything..


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

mariah likes you


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

is too obvious xD


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

probably eats raw onions and pickle juice


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

wants people to eat their cornflakes


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2015)

fam


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

awesome <3


----------



## boujee (Mar 25, 2015)

Is my caretaker, maybe?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

had an username change


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Is seeking the white feather once again


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

cool


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

cooler story bruh


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

pretty chilled


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

posts some.. special random thoughts


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

i wonder what you mean sometimes...


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

A sweetie pie.


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

You're a cool cat


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

A cool flying lemur.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

$wag


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 25, 2015)

yoloswag and also has a cool sig


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

is a pillow bunny.. or a bunny pillow xD


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> probably eats raw onions and pickle juice



I like onions, but not raw
mmm pickle juice♥


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

your name makes me question my abilities in the english language


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

LOL you're a cool person yo


----------



## toxapex (Mar 25, 2015)

Friendly


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

A radical dude


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 25, 2015)

A radical...I don't know your gender! :x


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

a sailor moon fan


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> A radical...I don't know your gender! :x


I'm a dude, a radical dude.

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerui said:


> a sailor moon fan



So much Pikachu.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 25, 2015)

Best Hipster Here

BHH


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

Cake cake and more cake.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

Someone that likes to play it cool and chillax, at least that's how I see it pff.


----------



## Theoryness (Mar 25, 2015)

You have good sense of good characters


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

Likes anime and understands that Suzuya is fantastical~~ <3


----------



## toastia (Mar 25, 2015)

likes bloody anime


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

CHI!


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

You really like Chi's sweet home~ <3


----------



## Beardo (Mar 25, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

"TBT's Bad-Girl"


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 25, 2015)

mains pikachu and greninja, pokemon smasher.


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 25, 2015)

u seem like someone who would make me very uncomfortable


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

I think you like sailor moon and you seem like you would have acute personality. ^^


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

still really coollllll


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

Thinks I'm cool~ <3 yay!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

doesn't think i'm cool back


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

Doesn't realize I think they are totally epic. D;


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

i take it all back! love them


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Really funny and lively.
Plus, awesome.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

I wish we all could just be real friends.... like reality


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

Thinks we should all be friends, to which I think would be pretty fun if I wasn't so timid and shy irl. ;w; pff


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Is awesome. Plus, bubbly on the internet, at least.

_Irl, I would probably be completely silent most of the time._


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

ah, Knows I'm quite bubbly! ^^ 
_this is a fact even IRL if I've known someone long enough eep, otherwise I'm pretty much just terrified of everyone and hide behind my fianc? most of the time._


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

They are really really really nice! plus I would say probably creative too


----------



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

seems nice ; u ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

has a cool avatar idk seems chill, dislike MASH


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Pretty chill, enjoys booze


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

pretty much ahha

like grapple hooks


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

I bet they got some cool stories to tell


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

likes fireworks


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

the bae♥


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

claims they added me on steam lol wat. the only weirdos i had was some who hardly knew english and some tf2 noob


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

eh


----------



## lazuli (Mar 26, 2015)

wot a bad girl
also a rad girl


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Has some pretty cool art


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

has not yet an innovative sig


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

still eh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

clearly doesnt care


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 26, 2015)

Quiet a nice person, not sure why they are calling themselves a scrub ? ;w;


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 26, 2015)

A rad dude.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

it's not serious, i just like it 

rad


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

Un-rad


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 26, 2015)

Seems nice.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 27, 2015)

I've not seen much of them, but I heard they are magical and like random stuff.


----------



## Peebers (Mar 28, 2015)

has a lolicon


----------



## Kildor (Mar 28, 2015)

Nothing much. Still starting out.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)

Has the best avatar


----------



## lars708 (Mar 28, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Has the best avatar



Doesn't know that i have the best avatar! (Just kidding lol)


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 28, 2015)

Kewl dude.


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

has a lot of posts


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2015)

Has something against dashes. -? Other than that, they seem like like a decent guy/gal.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 28, 2015)

Cool dude.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 28, 2015)

Chill bro


----------



## lars708 (Mar 28, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Chill bro



Has awesome random stuff ;D


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 28, 2015)

Has a higher level Smash fighter card than me.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

Pretty rad


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 28, 2015)

definitely watches rupauls drag race


----------



## toxapex (Mar 28, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> definitely watches rupauls drag race



Really nice.


----------



## tae (Mar 28, 2015)

likes madoka


----------



## toxapex (Mar 28, 2015)

Haven't seen much of you, you seem p cool


----------



## oreo (Mar 28, 2015)

is a fan of kpop! 

oops, plays ssb!


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 28, 2015)

Haven't seen you since the summer.


----------



## tae (Mar 28, 2015)

likes sailormoon! hella


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't know you, but you're probably awesome


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 28, 2015)

Gives it straight to people?


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 28, 2015)

i assume is a soul eater fan c:


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

Is fabulous <3


----------



## toxapex (Mar 28, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Is fabulous <3



You're okay, but the way you type is kinda difficult to read.


----------



## tae (Mar 28, 2015)

changes their signature every 5 minutes :3


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 28, 2015)

You're cool in my book.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

Pretty rad


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 28, 2015)

Radder than me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 28, 2015)

omg my french teacher in grade 7 had a poster of that picture



RainbowCherry said:


> Has something against dashes. -? Other than that, they seem like like a decent guy/gal.



nah, I just have something against hypocrites.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 29, 2015)

Cool I guess

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> changes their signature every 5 minutes :3



It rotates 

Today was the first time I actually made a change to it in months


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

Still has a very stylish Mario icon. xP


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 29, 2015)

It's actually Fassad from Mother 3 (tokayseye's icon) :3c

Seems like a genuinely sweet person with a bubbly personality.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

Has a picture of Judal as their icon of which I approve, they also seem quite caring~ <3

_(ah I know, I'm just teasing at this point~ )_


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 29, 2015)

very sweet and darling! we talked about a cute fluffy sleepy dragon pokemon the other day and it was great ;u;


----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)

Pretty nice


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

You're pretty epic and I totally want to be your friend. <3 Even your name is glorious beyond all measure. The combination of Beardo + RuPaul makes me think of Conchita which makes me even happier.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 29, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

A rad dude.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

Likes calling people 'rad dudes' xP


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Is totally sweet and adorably bubbly ^-^


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

Meanie


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

XD 
You can't seem to make up your mind, as to whether I'm a "meanie" or I'm actually nice...

You're adorable. Childish, but adorable.
Though, you are actually a child. So....


----------



## toxapex (Mar 29, 2015)

A leanie meanie fightin' machinie


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

Loves the mother 3 series and more than likely has accepted the fact I call their icon Mario. o:


----------



## himeki (Mar 29, 2015)

^ nice, roleplays a lot


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

Thinks I'm nice~ <3 butI'mjustTrash

Likes to Roleplay also, has very little tbt ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

likes..blood


----------



## toxapex (Mar 29, 2015)

pretty nice


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

cool story


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

Seems cool enough.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

You like to post a lot.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

You have quite the amount of love for sailor moon~ <3


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Likes being stiched up...so that means you like Stitches?...the teddy bear not like actual stitches.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 29, 2015)

has good taste in villagers


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Likes being stiched up...so that means you like Stitches?...the teddy bear not like actual stitches.



 I love stitches! <3 

ahem, Vizionari is banned for having so a new sailor scout signature I haven't seen yet, it's too cute and it is banned. D;


----------



## Zane (Mar 31, 2015)

i think they forgot which game this is hahah


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

likes collectibles


----------



## Zane (Mar 31, 2015)

i do not who told u that

you like rare things


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 31, 2015)

they have rad to max art skills


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

likes some robots in their sig


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

enjoys booze and music,cool cool


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

Probably likes anime, also has still not gotten highlights for the guy in their signature, tche tche D:


----------



## kassie (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't know you well but you seem nice.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 31, 2015)

Likes the colour white
[SO DO I <3]​


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Likes Spirited Away


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

has a popsicle


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Has a pinwheel.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

likes mario kart 8


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Likes that one game on the PSVita that I forgot its name.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

Hyperdimension Neptunia? yes

is cool


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Cooler than me.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 31, 2015)

Sent me a friend request.


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

Idk you really.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

Seems to really like cats ! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

likes some whitehaired girl in their sig


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

Likes detective shows


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

not really xD Well Poirot can be alright though


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 31, 2015)

Likes some guy in comofloge​


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2015)

likes anime


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 31, 2015)

Kidnaps innocent bears​


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

(It's Hawkeye in both my avatar and sig, but different actors (Alan Alda in the tv series on my avatar and Donald Sutherland in the film in sig).

needs to watch MASH lol


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 31, 2015)

Likes watching MASH as a soldier drinking something and is nice.


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

Has good taste in villagers


----------



## toxapex (Mar 31, 2015)

Pretty cool


----------



## desy (Mar 31, 2015)

that smash card tho.


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 31, 2015)

watches anime


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

You seem cool, I guess.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 31, 2015)

Cool and nice


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

An interesting personality , pretty cool


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm hoping that they will one day realize that the guy in their signature is not fabulous ;w;

Also likes avatar the last air bender.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Sweet.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 31, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Sweet.



Still cool 



Lolipup said:


> I'm hoping that they will one day realize that the guy in their signature is not fabulous ;w;



Dude that's Papa Franku

Chin Chin in not pleased


----------



## tobi! (Mar 31, 2015)

cooler than ICE


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 31, 2015)

You're cool. I think.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 31, 2015)

Pretty rad


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

Really hates Gina, but I don't know who gina is ;w;


----------



## Beardo (Mar 31, 2015)

Doesn't know who Gina Belle is


----------



## boujee (Mar 31, 2015)

Such sass 
Has a lot of class


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Keroro fan, and I love you for it.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 31, 2015)

Ice-cold, but in the really cool way, not the cold shoulder way


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Pretty chill.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Is totally going to be the dancing queen, soon, and is awesome, as always.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

likes animated dancing babies which creeps me out


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2015)

very bacon-like


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

likes peach.. peaches idk


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 1, 2015)

Hot sassy classy~


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

Probably pretty cool, just not as cool as Ethre, Ethre is so cool that she makes me forget how totally lame I am just for a minute to appreciate her coolness.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

you guys are posting way too much about that


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

Judges our April fools prank a little too much pff <3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

No you are just posting too much no judgement uh


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

You're very persistent. I wish you the best of luck in getting that white feather collectible!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you

Is a cool dude ;3


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

tomboyish


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

yes. :3

has a birthstone


----------



## Finnian (Apr 10, 2015)

good vibes, sweet music taste cool all around


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

one of the cooler dudes around


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 10, 2015)

Never interacted with, but seems pretty nice.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't think I've talked to them before, so I don't _really_ have an opinion on them.
Well I think your sig is nice if that counts!


----------



## Skep (Apr 10, 2015)

i don't know you that well but you seem pretty chill B)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

nice avatar and has a lot of collecticles? idk dont know you that well


----------



## lars708 (Apr 10, 2015)

Has a bad taste of games! (MARIO KART 8 IS GOOD!! xD) But is really nice :3


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Has a few gemstones


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 10, 2015)

I like your signature


----------



## lars708 (Apr 10, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Has a few gemstones



Lol ikr? I hate how they aren't placed in a row xD

Also the user above me likes Ariana a bit too much in my opinion  ah well i have my problems too xD


----------



## toxapex (Apr 10, 2015)

Very opinionated


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

egg memes galore


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

likes spicy foods and then regrets it approximately 4-6 hours later. So they're pretty relatable.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

I like their signature and avatar.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

i like your avatar. it's diff.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

I like the fact you enjoy older shows.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

Fabulous for being Vector from Team Chaotix, for having a great town name in Animal Crossing and stuff. Seems to be quite nice.


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

Likes roleplaying quite a bit.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 10, 2015)

Fails to give highlights to the person in their signature. D:
Otherwise quite nice <3


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Has an interesting signature.


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

very bubbly, doesn't like clowns

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd me


----------



## Skep (Apr 10, 2015)

that sig tho


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

cool collectibles


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 10, 2015)

Likes the colour purple more than likely seeing as the hair and Waluigi egg have nearly the same colour scheme xP


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Likes red?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 10, 2015)

A cool dude.


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

apparently has a really cool popsicle


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 10, 2015)

Has a rad waluigi egg.


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 10, 2015)

is a really good artist and has a really awesome collectible lineup


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 10, 2015)

Has a really cute tumblr.


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

very nice person, once offered me a few mil when I was short to get skye from a cycling thread
I actually ended up getting ch?vre

- - - Post Merge - - -

is a ninja


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

You're despicable, but amazing at the same time.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> You're despicable, but amazing at the same time.


Has a cute avatar!


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

pretty nice person


----------



## toxapex (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Excited for the Lucas DLC as much as I am.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 11, 2015)

Kind person


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

You're an interesting person.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2015)

Would beat me in a "Nerd off"


----------



## toxapex (Apr 11, 2015)

Seems like a pretty swell guy


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

Doesn't like wilkins coffee


----------



## toxapex (Apr 11, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Doesn't like wilkins coffee



Is going to try to kill me


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 12, 2015)

Lucas nerd B)))


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Is very nice


----------



## tumut (Apr 12, 2015)

Has a lovely looking dog as their avatar


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

A cool dude.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Has a lovely looking dog as their avatar



IKR? It's my doggie Flair <3 (thanks btw :3)

spCrossing is a really active and trustworthy user!

- - - Post Merge - - -

From what i have seen


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

You're pretty cool too, dude!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2015)

seems like a cool dude


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

theyre a person


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2015)

HURR

has a cool sig


----------



## tumut (Apr 12, 2015)

The scrubbiest


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Is a meme master!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2015)

is a dog XD


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

is looking to buy white feather collectibles and also is swimming in bells


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Bird Mom is your avatar..

You're amazing.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2015)

(yes i have a crapton of bells lol)

likes birthstones


----------



## tumut (Apr 12, 2015)

Ninja


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2015)

like some raccoon guy in their avatar


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 12, 2015)

has one of my favorite pokemon as their avatar and has a hella lot of bells


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

Sig is A+ adorable and mayor is too <3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2015)

(yes.. shiny umbreon sprite from crystal, i think it's damn pretty in gen ii games)

cool sig


----------



## tumut (Apr 12, 2015)

I think regular umby is better


----------



## toxapex (Apr 18, 2015)

A thread-killer


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucas is awesome.


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> A thread-killer


A thread...reviver?


----------



## Rasha (Apr 18, 2015)

has weird taste...


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> has weird taste...


Taste in what? 
I'd say you're a pretty nice person.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

Cute purple octopus

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aw man. I posted too late


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

Was ninja'd by yours truly. I enjoy the Roscoe in your signature. Best cranky.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

their signature image makes me laugh in my head, that face is so wonderful lol


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 18, 2015)

freaks me out a bit bc of strange avatar & sig (even tho ur probably a wonderful person)
homestuck fan ay B)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 18, 2015)

Seems to be quite friendly.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 18, 2015)

I see them a lot! Especially down here. 
They seem like a pretty cool person.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 18, 2015)

Is absolutely delicious~ <3


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 18, 2015)

I think they like the color red a lot.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 19, 2015)

is pretty cute


----------



## toxapex (Apr 20, 2015)

I dunno.


----------



## Naiad (Apr 20, 2015)

who even are you smh ,, ,


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

7.8/10 too much Nico


----------



## toxapex (Apr 20, 2015)

N i c o said:


> who even are you smh ,, ,



rly cute :^(

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyhook said:


> 7.8/10 too much Nico



seems p chill


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

likes random stuff


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2015)

Has some very nice christmas colored collectables.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

is into some weird dude in their sig


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 21, 2015)

isnt rly asian


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2015)

cool mons.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

purple

huh


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

A pretty cool hippie chick with cool 70's jeans and feathers in her hair.  Large ass though.


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice person. Enjoys food.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

ass is life

your avatar is weird af


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 21, 2015)

Has a really odd booty fascination right now? </3


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 21, 2015)

cooler than cool


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

ass if life's that all

also that avatar creeps me out


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 21, 2015)

has one of the best lineups on this site tbh


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Has an adorable avatar


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 21, 2015)

Has really adorable art in their signature oh my gosh~ <3


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 21, 2015)

Is fabulous x2 <3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

is pink and likes sailor moon


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

A rad octopus.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 27, 2015)

Shrug


----------



## tumut (Apr 27, 2015)

Cool cool.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

A rad cat.


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

A cool cat.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

an albino cat


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 28, 2015)

Classy~


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

cool


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

cool fam cat 
ur p smart too imo


----------



## tumut (May 1, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 1, 2015)

Very friendly c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

You have awesome art, and I think you're cool.


----------



## tumut (May 1, 2015)

Has many users featured in their sig.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 1, 2015)

they have good taste in cartoons ((hell yeah adventure time))


----------



## tumut (May 1, 2015)

I thought you were a dude for the longest time.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 1, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I thought you were a dude for the longest time.


don't worry I get that alot lol


anyhoo they seem like a nice person from what I seen


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

Nebu said:


> don't worry I get that alot lol
> 
> 
> anyhoo they seem like a nice person from what I seen



You seem like a good artist to me. ^^


----------



## Nay (May 2, 2015)

I always see Lolipup talking to you on my friends feed :3 Seem cool!


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

cool i guess.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

swag


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

cool dude


----------



## Nay (May 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> cool i guess.



I really like you!


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

thanks. 

seems to be into pokemon so that's a +!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

cool human


----------



## Nay (May 2, 2015)

I like ur avatar


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

I like your signature.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

comes here a lot XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

JUN JUN JUN


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

I could say the same for you. With that whopping 15,370 posts.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 2, 2015)

their avatar is really cute c:


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Same with yours.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

ninja


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Signature has like a ninja woman so cool I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

Yeah, it's Marianne Shinonome from Kinoco Hotel, a band I like.

likes my sig which is +1


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

we've talked once or twice in the past

you're okay


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Never seen you until today but you seem like a nice person.


----------



## doveling (May 2, 2015)

that gladys is adorable!
anyway you seem great~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

You are awesome for knowing that villager.


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

seems friendly and has gladys as avatar


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Seems friendly and has a anime person as a avatar.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

likes some bird villager


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> likes some bird villager



it's gladys and she's an ostrich


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> likes some bird villager



Does not play a lot of Animal Crossing.


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

likes gladys a lot


----------



## milkyi (May 2, 2015)

Has lots of waluigi eggs


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

(I used to play AC NL but I hated the birds lol)

has a cool avatar


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> (I used to play AC NL but I hated the birds lol)
> 
> has a cool avatar



I used to play it too. You're a animal racist?


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

ninja


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

No. I just hate the birds' design they looks like paper-cut models lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Sector: Nope. I was close but certain asshats tend to offer 2 game codes which they of course wanted instead


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Sector said:


> ninja



My destiny is to be a ninja.


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

yeah some people can be greedy


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

you dont say lol. got a ball and cake and some candies instead and have been buying pokemon so i guess im alright.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> No. I just hate the birds' design they looks like paper-cut models lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Sector: Nope. I was close but certain asshats tend to offer 2 game codes which they of course wanted instead



Do you play Paper Mario?


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

I tried the demo for the 3DS ones but that's it


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> you dont say lol. got a ball and cake and some candies instead and have been buying pokemon so i guess im alright.



funny thing is people called me greedy when I hosted giveaways constantly and still hosts giveaways will be hosting a big one soon once I've sold my blue feather so look out for that

anyway got a little off topic but after talking a bit more you're nice


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

I guess you hate paper.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sector said:


> funny thing is people called me greedy when I hosted giveaways constantly and still hosts giveaways will be hosting a big one soon once I've sold my blue feather so look out for that
> 
> anyway got a little off topic but after talking a bit more you're nice



Naw Noiru's scary just look at the signature.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

yeah i'm usually nice unless i'm on my period or people intentionally piss me off.

yes i do i always cut my fingers on them


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 2, 2015)

> everyone else


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Do you have a solution to paper cuts?


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

ninja above


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

seems nice i guess


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

you also seem nice


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

I read your post before you changed it.  Tree's are evil.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

Ninja bird x)


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Ninja lady


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> I read your post before you changed it.  Tree's are evil.



you must have fast internet


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

nice lineup


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Sector said:


> you must have fast internet



One kilobyte per second download and upload speed my friend.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

likes food collectibles


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

likes candy collectibles


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Likes eggs.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 2, 2015)

likes birbs


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

is a **** poster like myself


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 2, 2015)

aww yisssss, brothers in arms! we will ruin this site one post at a time together! i <3 you


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

is a cool turt


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

is a ninja


----------



## spCrossing (May 2, 2015)

favorite villager is gladys


----------



## himeki (May 2, 2015)

Fellow basement lurker!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 2, 2015)

They like kyubey that makes them cool in my book


----------



## Dae Min (May 2, 2015)

Really cool person that I see around a lot


----------



## tumut (May 2, 2015)

You're too slow


----------



## Dae Min (May 2, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> You're too slow



Yes you have found my fatal flaw


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

likes sonic which is good i think xD


----------



## Swiftstream (May 2, 2015)

pokemon trainer.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

i assume the same according to sig


----------



## tumut (May 2, 2015)

Pretty chill.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

cool cat


----------



## Jamborenium (May 2, 2015)

has a bad-ass looking lady in their sig.


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> has a bad-ass looking lady in their sig.



As rad as Boo Radley


----------



## tumut (May 4, 2015)

Cool person.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

They're pretty cool


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

cool avatars


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Used to have an umbreon avatar (I think)


----------



## tumut (May 4, 2015)

Pretty chill.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

is correct


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 4, 2015)

Cool, cool person....good taste in music.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

^cool dude


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Cool dude.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 4, 2015)

You're alright.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

cool i guess


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Same. Ninjas these days.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

likes asking me a lot of Q's i need a thread soon lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Has a good sense of humor and cool kind of attitude.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

has a cool sig.

TOGEPRRRIIIII


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

I think they're rad


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

has a cool avatar and sig


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

v cool


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 4, 2015)

Has a really cool looking Audino in their signature


----------



## Ragdoll (May 4, 2015)

has a rlly nice lookin pokeball in their collection


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

oop ninja'd

They have a classy sense of humor


----------



## Ragdoll (May 4, 2015)

sorry!! 

art is super snazzy


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

Their avatar is hella rad ^^


----------



## Swiftstream (May 4, 2015)

Nerd. Likes pokemon.


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

Starfish. also IU


----------



## cheezyfries (May 4, 2015)

hella good art (need to order something from them soon) and i love their signature / username, audino was always one of my favorites c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

I love your username/avatar/sig


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Mixed feelings.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

You're funny, cool and fun to talk to, most if the time.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

*of You're honest.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

seems pretty nice


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Seems funny.


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2015)

Argumentative? idk I've only seen you on one thread lol


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

has some pretty cool signatures on rotate


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

I always see their username and mentally pronounce it 'tokaisei'

EDIT: ninja'd 
COOL


----------



## spCrossing (May 4, 2015)

You're great at art, teach me your ways


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

You're pretty funny, we should trade tips : p


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

You've posted a lot in a month. Congrats!  
Also, you seem like a cool/nice person!.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You've posted a lot in a month. Congrats!
> Also, you seem like a cool/nice person!.



You are amazing and don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 4, 2015)

You're pretty nice, you're pretty much around here all the time.


----------



## spCrossing (May 4, 2015)

A cool dude.


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2015)

[cringe]


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Bad.



Thanks. Have a nice day!


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2015)

[cringe]


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> That's not an opinion.



Oh, oops.

Well, I really have no opinion other than you seem like a talented artist.


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2015)

[cringe]


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Well, I personally think you're awful and seek attention way too much. You played me and tried to separate me from people who legitimately cared about me. I regret ever knowing you, and I'm glad I woke up and escaped from your club.
> Also, you should treat your sister better and not hit her
> 
> 
> imo c:



Thank you. 

I fully agree with that but I'm a ****ty person who can't seem to ever change so I won't let it bother me too much. All I can really do is try to minimize my impact on other people which I am trying and failing to do.


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2015)

[cringe]


----------



## Beary (May 4, 2015)

grins a lot
awesome friend <3


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2015)

Supercool buddypal


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Makes me feel full of despair..? ah, I like your signature! ;w; oh goodness, why is there such an angry vibe on the opinions thread? </3


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2015)

Heartbreaking to watch


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Seems a little upset.. ;w; eep!


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

is sweet..


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Is probably one of the cool kids here​


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

is correct


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2015)

p chill


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

likes red


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

loves the octopus club​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Came to the basement right after joining...
You're brave. 
You're fierce! 
You're on fire! 
Nah, you seem pretty cool, though.


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2015)

Needs a spoiler in their sig


----------



## Aradai (May 5, 2015)

hi snokay (snail tokay) ur very cool


----------



## spCrossing (May 5, 2015)

I haven't seen you in a while. 

(I recognize you because I drew u stuff back in August)


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

is a meatball for some reason


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

just made me laugh omf​
- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Came to the basement right after joining...
> You're brave.
> You're fierce!
> You're on fire!
> Nah, you seem pretty cool, though.



a few hours, after, actually ;I lel​


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2015)

n00b, but seems alright

don't let this site corrupt you


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Seems to have very strong opinions on things.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Seems to have very strong opinions on things.



You're a cool person in my book~


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Seems to have very strong opinions on things.



Only certain things lol

Very outgoing


----------



## Aradai (May 5, 2015)

u are my smash brother


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

cries because you called me a noob
​
- - - Post Merge - - -


#ninja'd
​


----------



## Aradai (May 5, 2015)

has a nice sig


----------



## Beary (May 5, 2015)

sniff is good


----------



## Aradai (May 5, 2015)

hello mard


----------



## Zane (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Jamborenium (May 6, 2015)

they have some adorablelicous images in their signature


----------



## doveling (May 6, 2015)

has a user title that isn't finished~~


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

Has cutest art on earth​


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

seems cool


----------



## cheezyfries (May 6, 2015)

has made a ton of posts and has a creative lineup of collectibles, it must've taken forever to get that!


----------



## tumut (May 6, 2015)

very nice person.


----------



## doveling (May 6, 2015)

likes adventure timmmmeee /high5


----------



## Jamborenium (May 6, 2015)

Has some good artwork


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

is not psychedelic enough


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 6, 2015)

A force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 6, 2015)

Noiru said:


> is not psychedelic enough


/sad emote face/


has a lovely signature


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

likes birthstones


----------



## Beary (May 6, 2015)

likes candies


----------



## tumut (May 6, 2015)

Likes the catbus.


----------



## Beary (May 6, 2015)

has an eggie


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

has the weirdest sig on tbt


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

has a p cool username​


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

has a gorgeous sig


----------



## Andi (May 7, 2015)

Has great taste in video games.


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

Has a lovely avatar


----------



## cheezyfries (May 7, 2015)

has a cute avatar!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Has an adorable avatar/signature/username...I'm pretty sure, I've already mentioned that, but I can't get over it.


----------



## kitten9 (May 14, 2015)

Wow, your avatar is crazy! How'd it get like that??


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

I barely know them..so I'll just say they have a cute avatar cause that's all I can think of :'3​


----------



## tumut (May 14, 2015)

Ur cool.


----------



## spCrossing (May 14, 2015)

You're even cooler.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 14, 2015)

You're coolerest.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

They're a rad dude.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 14, 2015)

good to talk to…. c:


----------



## toxapex (May 14, 2015)

Seems nice


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 14, 2015)

Seems funny!


----------



## Liseli (May 14, 2015)

Has an adorable signature.


----------



## Miner6262 (May 14, 2015)

Cool


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

Their avatar is cute, also I'm happy that they fixed their signature
from those broken image links


----------



## galacticity (May 14, 2015)

looks like a pretty cool bean to me!  B)


----------



## Miner6262 (May 14, 2015)

Nice signature


----------



## emzybob1 (May 14, 2015)

Cute avatar  cool person


----------



## tumut (May 14, 2015)

I know nothing about you.


----------



## galacticity (May 14, 2015)

pff i have no clue what's going on in your sig but i love it


----------



## biibii (May 14, 2015)

​
@galacticity

qt.​


----------



## toxapex (May 16, 2015)

Dunno much about you, you seem alright


----------



## Duzzel (May 16, 2015)

Seems like a pretty neat person


----------



## nolifequeen (May 16, 2015)

Hecka cute avatar. Seems nice enough.


----------



## doveling (May 16, 2015)

seems like an avid acnl player & nice!

edit; welp got ninja'd
anime fan possibly? and seems chill


----------



## Duzzel (May 16, 2015)

Cool personality ~


----------



## Jamborenium (May 16, 2015)

they have a cute looking mayor :U that's all I got since I don't know them to well :'D


----------



## kelpy (May 16, 2015)

hmm 
seems really nice


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 16, 2015)

Seems nice and cute


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

likes hetalia.. a lot


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

100%


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

110% coolest turt. should like Hair though or I will play banjo song for all eternity.


----------



## tumut (May 16, 2015)

I like the Splatoon avatar.


----------



## Peebers (May 16, 2015)

Obviously likes adventure time and a pretty nice person! <3 ;v;


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

likes smileys


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

Is the turt queen


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

teams up with audino huehue


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

You seem pretty cool, though I haven't talked to you a whole lot outside of these forum games. You have an obvious love for turtles, and I can understand why, they're so cute~


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

It's an inside joke, mainly with me and a few others playing CAH xD

Has a really cool Tron-ish eevee in their sig


----------



## Jamborenium (May 16, 2015)

Fun to play cards against humanity with.


----------



## oswaldies (May 16, 2015)

i have nothing...


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

is a ninja


----------



## oswaldies (May 16, 2015)

claims people are ninjas


----------



## Swiftstream (May 16, 2015)

likes collecting fruit


----------



## tumut (May 16, 2015)

Likes collecting birthstones


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

SHTAP NINJA


----------



## oswaldies (May 16, 2015)

wants us to "shtap"


----------



## rabbite (May 16, 2015)

Wondering if they meant literal hippies or not.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

yeah what else, not those fake no poo girls on tumblr lol


----------



## oswaldies (May 16, 2015)

talks about poo


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

Totally rad.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

is a sci-fi eevee


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 16, 2015)

Did this thread become the stalking thread?


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

pretty much i guess most people dont know each other.

likes klonoa or whatever in their avatar


----------



## Jamborenium (May 16, 2015)

I want to eat all that candy they have
Because I can really go for some candy right now


----------



## tumut (Jun 26, 2015)

thread killer


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 26, 2015)

Thread bumper.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

nice avatar


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 26, 2015)

probably a turtle behind a keyboard


----------



## tumut (Jun 28, 2015)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

haven't seen you around but you seem nice


----------



## piichinu (Jun 29, 2015)

You're pretty active


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 29, 2015)

Your avatar is really cute, I don't know what it is, but it looks like a cotton candy child and makes me smile.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 29, 2015)

i se you a lot and you seem so nice and cool!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 29, 2015)

you post a lot of threads haha


----------



## tumut (Jul 10, 2015)

You seem pretty alright.


----------



## peachies (Jul 10, 2015)

_you remind me of one of my family members, tbh. _​


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 10, 2015)

You're my fellow cat friend and you're awesome! c:


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 10, 2015)

I love your signature...It has a cat on it!!! XD


----------



## tokkio (Jul 11, 2015)

charlise is one of your dreamies and i think thats nice lol you're the first person i've seen who likes her tbh


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 11, 2015)

Kinda fun to be in Basement threads with  Pretty cool person in my opinion.


----------



## tumut (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice art, and I like your town name a lot.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 11, 2015)

seems rad


----------



## DinoDymo (Jul 11, 2015)

I see you around a lot. Seems cool.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't know much about you honestly but I'm sure you're a nice person 030


----------



## Clavis (Jul 11, 2015)

I love the biography on your profile so much x)


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 11, 2015)

I really like your signature. Something about it, the style maybe, is just really nice.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jul 11, 2015)

Enjoys anime, I presume Blue Exorcist.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 11, 2015)

old fart
sorry I didn't mean that I meant you're awesome <3


----------



## Clavis (Jul 11, 2015)

stalks


----------



## tumut (Jul 11, 2015)

You seem cool enough. Pretty good taste in villagers.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 11, 2015)

You are an enigma.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 11, 2015)

You are either a boyish girl or a girlish boy. And you have a lot of bells and an okay signature.


----------



## DinoDymo (Jul 11, 2015)

We traded before ^-^


----------



## Clavis (Jul 11, 2015)

You have a default avatar, but it's one of the ones we don't see often so that's cool .

Edit : Got ninjad nvm

Hmm..you seem to like Tokyo Ghoul, but you seem to be one of the good fans and not a "every anime is worse than tokyo ghoul" type, so that's cool too


----------



## mintellect (Jul 11, 2015)

Seems to get ninja' da lot, from what I've seen in other threads..idk.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jul 11, 2015)

Seems girlish (not to be offensive) and likes cats.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 11, 2015)

You seem to like JonTron, and JonTron makes everything cool, so you're cool.  You also have a lot of neato items.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

Ive seen you around you seem really cool n we shud be friends or somin


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 11, 2015)

Always super cool and makes fun posts


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 11, 2015)

You are a really sweet person. I have only talked to you once, but you seem to be a sweet person


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 11, 2015)

You are also extremely sweet! I also love your avi and sig, they're so pretty


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jul 11, 2015)

Likes Yoshi (the best dinosaur in gaming) and seems to enjoy Majora's Mask


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

Seems really really cool


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 11, 2015)

You seem really nice but you never play acnl with me


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 11, 2015)

You seem like a pretty nice person. I have never really chatted with you or anything, but you seem to be a person I can get along with.


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 11, 2015)

Seems really cool! Gorgeous signature and I love the characters, so that's a plus. I imagine you're pretty chill, lol


----------



## Espurr (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't know you, but you seem good enough to display your addons and cake with pride.


----------



## Locket (Jul 12, 2015)

Must like art!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jul 12, 2015)

loves Yoshi!


----------



## kayleee (Jul 12, 2015)

Probably cute idk


----------



## DinoDymo (Jul 12, 2015)

A nice person. Also I am in love with your sig like omgaafhuhsiha


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 12, 2015)

cool username


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

cool kid with rad art skillzzz


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jul 12, 2015)

super nerd.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

creepy pic


----------



## Espurr (Jul 12, 2015)

Woodstock.


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 12, 2015)

Grass themed character


----------



## Jacob (Jul 12, 2015)

interesting avatar!!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

pretty chill


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 12, 2015)

Always makes interesting to read posts


----------



## Espurr (Jul 12, 2015)

Illustrious.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

seems p nice


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 12, 2015)

Must like Super Nerd.
Also makes me laugh to myself every time I see that avatar


----------



## Curry (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't know what to think of your avatar.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 12, 2015)

Full on idiot


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2015)

HATES BEARDO SHE SUCKS


----------



## Beardo (Jul 12, 2015)

Butt kiss


----------



## Curry (Jul 12, 2015)

Not 12 years old.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 12, 2015)

****


----------



## tumut (Jul 12, 2015)

Coolest 12 year old I know.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

pretty cool


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 12, 2015)

You're a pretty nice person.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 12, 2015)

The best pink blob of doom.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

gr8 taste in dreamies


----------



## riummi (Jul 13, 2015)

Weirdo, in a good way c:


----------



## tassberri (Jul 13, 2015)

likes pretty things
as do I
approval ◎[▪‿▪]◎


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 13, 2015)

Got up early to write this comment. How??


----------



## doveling (Jul 13, 2015)

is pretty awesome


----------



## tokkio (Jul 13, 2015)

the icons u make r nice


----------



## peachies (Jul 13, 2015)

_you are kewl._​


----------



## tokkio (Jul 13, 2015)

gASP 
what made you put that pic omg
bc omg my town flag is literally an egg with a pink background lmaoooo 

 im super surprised why you attached that pic but anyway you seem nice also love ur avatar heh


----------



## Jacob (Jul 13, 2015)

ive seen you alll around and ur pretty chill and nice
i like ur collectibles and avatar


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 13, 2015)

Well first, considering your sig, you have an amazing taste in anime. You are very generous, as I see you doing many giveaways ^.^ You seem like a great person to get to know!


----------



## piichinu (Jul 13, 2015)

i see you post a lot here, and you seem pretty nice. a lot of people like your sig, too


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 13, 2015)

I love your signature and avatar! It looks really pretty and you seem super nice!


----------



## Espurr (Jul 13, 2015)

Rather nice person!


----------



## Forek (Jul 13, 2015)

Like your sig and ur pretty cool


----------



## tumut (Jul 14, 2015)

Meh.


----------



## boujee (Jul 14, 2015)

Old man


----------



## piichinu (Jul 14, 2015)

great art, great fan trolls
on top of that seems to be interested in a lot of ppl's art

also ure one of the nicer people on this site


----------



## riummi (Jul 14, 2015)

Seems honest, I can't quite find the word. I guess unbiased? Cute art too


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 14, 2015)

nice pokemon team


----------



## Forek (Jul 14, 2015)

One of the nicer people here. C:


----------



## nami26 (Jul 14, 2015)

i like your avatar


----------



## tokkio (Jul 14, 2015)

tbh havent seen you around that much, but you're pretty okay


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

creepy avatar


----------



## tokkio (Jul 14, 2015)

turt loverrr


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

glued ears to the hands


----------



## tokkio (Jul 14, 2015)

hippie turt with hair


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

is a sweaty person


----------



## tokkio (Jul 14, 2015)

is thanking everyone


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 14, 2015)

Well, I have to say that you are here in the Basement a lot! You are really friendly and your avatar makes me laugh.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 14, 2015)

Seems nice from what I've seen.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 14, 2015)

Seems cool from what I've seen.


----------



## Clavis (Jul 14, 2015)

You gemstone collection tho . And i'm getting nostalgia from your sig, pearl was my first pokemon and i had the exact 3 that are following


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

seems nice


----------



## tokkio (Jul 14, 2015)

seems cool


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 14, 2015)

seems awesome


----------



## Miharu (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't know you nor have I ever seen you before, but I love your username XD


----------



## tokkio (Jul 15, 2015)

friendly lol also love the way your collectibles are arranged


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

still likes creepy avatars


----------



## tokkio (Jul 15, 2015)

still likes turts with hair


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 15, 2015)

Has an avatar that potentially sums up some fangirls X'DDD


----------



## Clavis (Jul 15, 2015)

Makes keeeeewl art
(and has a reference to one of my fav mythological creatures)


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 15, 2015)

Dunno you


----------



## boujee (Jul 15, 2015)

Wondering why your title says you're not using this user but you are.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 15, 2015)

Has cool fantrolls


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

neboobs

also get together some peeps s we can blast cards


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 15, 2015)

So turt


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 15, 2015)

Pretty interesting and cool


----------



## tokkio (Jul 16, 2015)

username is A++++


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2015)

So rad.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

neboobs


----------



## tokkio (Jul 16, 2015)

turts


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

creepy


----------



## tokkio (Jul 16, 2015)

hairy hippie turt queen

heheh nice....... dats da plan  to be a crepe


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

peace bro ^^V


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2015)

they want the neboobs


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

always

also u play cah sometimes wif us


----------



## kelpy (Jul 16, 2015)

Something about turtles.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 17, 2015)

The Jell-O knows something...  but what, I do not know...


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

Dancing... what is that.. on your sig? O_O;


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 17, 2015)

I think they need to get an avatar and signature :U


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

Neh, I don't think so because it the same... Pointless.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 17, 2015)

Bit like me really


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 17, 2015)

MERICA!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 17, 2015)

Ish cool because digimon ish cool <3


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

Is Funny because the signature and user title are funny. And is awesome because Cookies are awesome.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 17, 2015)

Very nice, and a wonderful artist ^u^


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

Why thank you!) Is very awesome and a really epic friends!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 17, 2015)

You are very nice and you can be crazy when you want to be. You also host really fun parties in your town!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2015)

they are nice i guess  and i like their avatar


----------



## Rasha (Jul 17, 2015)

Where have u been? *glares*


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 17, 2015)

You are really sweet! You are one of the first people I have ever had a conversation with on the forums!! You are awesome!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 17, 2015)

Aww miss Lily YOU R DA BEST gurlll, luv u *hugzez* ;w;


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

Is funny, awesome, and a cool person!!! Sweggity Sweg, Cookies!


----------



## TheMayorSaffron (Jul 17, 2015)

They have Charizard as their signature so they're automatically cool.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks, I drew it myself! ^^) Is cool because they joined yesturdayyyyy!


----------



## TheMayorSaffron (Jul 17, 2015)

lol thx   the person above me is awesome because they noticed a noob like me ^_^


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

lol. I was a noob at one point too. If you need any help, you can ask me. Call me Niji!) Is awesepic (awesome and epic) because they are a noob. NOOBS ER COOL! THEY GET TO LERN... BOUTS DA GAMMMMMEEE! I know how to spell but, noobs are awesome because they do things by accident and they learn how. Sometimes they know things I don't about the game! Maybe we could trade Game Facts! I'll send u a friend request.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2015)

seems hyper, in a good way


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks. I'm a comedic loud humored person! It's sorta my job to be the main idea of the good kind of hyper.) Is the Hairy Hippie Turt Queen. I like it!!!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 17, 2015)

Herro c:


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

Herro!!!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 17, 2015)

Hoo boi I wish ma stupid family trip is over so ah cn go back and play online with you and teh other tbtrs *cries*


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 17, 2015)

Vladimir, that's all I have to say.


----------



## biibii (Jul 17, 2015)

is super funny and nice!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 17, 2015)

You seem like a very nice person!!


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't know you all that well, but you seem very nice.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jul 17, 2015)

The most fantastic grass type there ever was.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 17, 2015)

you recently came back to the site right?
ive seen u around lately and u seem really cool


----------



## tokkio (Jul 17, 2015)

nice and chill lol


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 18, 2015)

Very active


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 18, 2015)

The person above me is cool!


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jul 18, 2015)

I think you have an awesome username and avatar, and you just generally seem like a nice person to talk to


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks! You too!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 19, 2015)

*Awesomeness overload*


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

Pretty nice, I see you on many threads


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 19, 2015)

You have a nice green candy~


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

You have a nice chocolate cake~


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 19, 2015)

You have good taste in anime.


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

You have good taste in music.


----------



## jiny (Jul 20, 2015)

Don't know you, sorry


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

nice lolly pic!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice signature, bruh.


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice avatar, bruh


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

Right back at ya bruh. Death Note is cool! ^^


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Tepid is kawaii even though I chose snivy


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

I know right?


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

I think you don't have enough zeroes in rate the avatar above


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

Fine. Infinity/10 I win. ^w^ I think you lost. XD


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Infinity and an infinity beyond/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 20, 2015)

you and Niji have like thing going on


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

_but I'm homo_


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

Lol. @London; Infity x Infinity + Infinity x Infinity/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

They seem nice I guess haven't seen ya too much around


----------



## Rasha (Jul 21, 2015)

ish turtastic


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2015)

sexy avatar and signature ;3


----------



## Rasha (Jul 21, 2015)

^ same


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 21, 2015)

One of the coolest people I have met!


----------



## kayleee (Jul 21, 2015)

Cute with a cute signature


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2015)

I like your choice in villagers


/picks up Roscoe and runs/


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2015)

neboobs


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2015)

Turt


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 21, 2015)

You call me Rainbow Brite. You are awesome with nicknames. :3


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 21, 2015)

Your art is amazing. I wish I had a talent XD But seriously you are a cool friend!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 21, 2015)

really nice and friendly like omg u cool bean


----------



## tumut (Jul 21, 2015)

You're alright.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

I fell in love with your profile pic.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

likes jetix?


----------



## Rasha (Jul 22, 2015)

Woah where did all your bells go rofl


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2015)

Likes vlad.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Your sig is just oh my arceus.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

@R-Cookies I bought FR treasure

has a nice avatar idk


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

You are awesome. I love turtles.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

they seem nice ^^

n yes turts r life


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Yusss! ^^


----------



## tokkio (Jul 24, 2015)

that charizard is so coooolllll


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

dat avatar

nah bruh


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 24, 2015)

Turts. They wuv der turts. :3


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 24, 2015)

Enjoys posting in the basement.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 24, 2015)

Again I luff ur sig!!!
Likes Pok?mon.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 24, 2015)

is everywhere 
super nice and good at digital art


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 24, 2015)

NijiNymphia - Very nice person with an awesome sig picture.
Jacob_lawall - Seems nice enough. Don't really know you all that well.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

Dat bellsprout


----------



## riummi (Jul 24, 2015)

Seemingly cool xD


----------



## Jacob (Jul 24, 2015)

i see u around a lot 
ur pretty kawaii ngl


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 24, 2015)

Their art is awesome


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

Ur 24spooky48jetix


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 24, 2015)

I think he likes Pok?mon.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 24, 2015)

I haven't seen you on the forums a lot, but I think you would be easy to get along with! Hope I see you around more often!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice items!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 24, 2015)

You are very polite!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks! You also are polite!


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 24, 2015)

Pretty funny and seems to really like my signature.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 24, 2015)

hot diggity dig that signature


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 24, 2015)

XD Best siggie ever.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

ur signature is 36spooky510meh
Nijinymphia:I fall in love everyday with ur art moar


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 24, 2015)

"Weedtown" makes me love you


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 24, 2015)

@Jetix Thanks.

00jachna; Oh haaaaiiiiiiii. I don't have much to say since I haven't seen u but u are a tru Melissa McCarthy Fan.


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 24, 2015)

Your avatar is really cool!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks urs is funny.


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 24, 2015)

your art is amazing! and I've seen you around the forums and you always seem very polite and kind


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks very much! You too!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

Would marry with ur art :3


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 25, 2015)

You or Me? XD
#JetixXDMARCH5541150525830040120157328
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

you seem ok


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 25, 2015)

You seem ok. owe


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> You or Me? XD
> #JetixXDMARCH5541150525830040120157328
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


lolxD,wut?
anyways,u no,only ur art
#JetixXNijiNymphiaArt


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

i find you annoying soz


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

ewe,thats what makes me special :3 
i think u can be a very good troller


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

pls im no troll


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

well,u can be a troll if u want it



(wut?)


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

im p sure i cant be a troll


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 25, 2015)

XDDDDDD OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

fwts said:


> im p sure i cant be a troll


LOL XDD!
*Dies Laughing*
-------
R.I.P
Jetix
Rest in spaghetti
Never forgetti


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 25, 2015)

Same!!!
R.I.P. 
Niji
Died 7/25/15
Died Laughing


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

what happened to giving opinions to each other

as i said b4 you're ok


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

[Insert sad song]




fwts:Oh!
Sorry for teh spam! >.<
IDK why ur profile pic. remembers me of 4chan,idk why


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 26, 2015)

420


----------



## Rasha (Jul 26, 2015)

yo Nebu, I like this pokemon and all but Scraggy is one of the cutest pokemon of all tam


----------



## device (Jul 26, 2015)

you seem ok

but we should chat some more rly


----------



## tokkio (Jul 26, 2015)

u seem okie dokie


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2015)

You seem cool.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 26, 2015)

collectibles, sig, music taste, and avatar = yes


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 26, 2015)

u got 2 many sweets in ur sig.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 26, 2015)

King Dedede is not hot but I like you overall


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2015)

Seems awesome.


----------



## Miharu (Jul 26, 2015)

Very sweet and loving your cute sig <3


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 26, 2015)

Polite and has a cool looking signature (One Piece FTW).


----------



## Javocado (Jul 26, 2015)

You can associate your username with this picture, and that alone makes your pretty fly.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 26, 2015)

Likes Bob. Just like me.


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 26, 2015)

I love your art!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 26, 2015)

You have an odd love interest :3 Lol but you seem cool!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 26, 2015)

in my opinion you are a dolphin and you shall swim~
I hope u like dolphins ^^;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 27, 2015)

i luv that vladimir
Vladimir is love,Vladimir is life


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 27, 2015)

That spoiler in your sig is just A+
Your posts still make my day


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 27, 2015)

i love the yoshiness u have *-*
And why,thank you! (^o^)


----------



## Miharu (Jul 27, 2015)

Loving your simple username <:


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 27, 2015)

Dear god I freaking love you


----------



## Rasha (Jul 27, 2015)

I just LOVE King Dedede I wish he was real ;w;


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 27, 2015)

Your vlad sig & avi are perf~


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 27, 2015)

Good taste and cool avatar


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 27, 2015)

I like you so much I noticed you changed your avatar! :3


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 27, 2015)

You seem pretty cool ^.^


----------



## okaimii (Jul 27, 2015)

You're super nice, yo.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 28, 2015)

You're sig is again funny and you're super cool, yo/bruh!


----------



## okaimii (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks! 

You're cool too. We should talk more!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 28, 2015)

havent seen you around much, but your avatar looks so nice


----------



## Rasha (Jul 28, 2015)

has finally awoken from their deep slumber, I thought you were dead


----------



## Bowie (Jul 28, 2015)

I think you're very nice!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 28, 2015)

Has a cute avatar and seems nice.


----------



## Albuns (Jul 28, 2015)

Artsy Avatar and Signature, I wish I was that good~ *^*


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

Would marry that signature


----------



## Rasha (Jul 28, 2015)

in my opinion you need to be killed for adressing me as a male, how dare you lol >:c


----------



## okaimii (Jul 28, 2015)

Seems cool and funny.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> in my opinion you need to be killed for adressing me as a male, how dare you lol >:c



Sorry >.<
That sig. xD


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 28, 2015)

You should be in FaZe clan


----------



## Bowie (Jul 28, 2015)

You make me laugh!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 28, 2015)

I always love seeing your Bowie pictures because he's making the same faces I usually make when reading some posts on this site and the internet in general


----------



## axo (Jul 28, 2015)

I've seem you once or twice and you have candy so... you seem cool :3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

AppleCracker said:


> You should be in FaZe clan



bruh,im actually in m9
chees4mees:Love that BMO!


----------



## okaimii (Jul 28, 2015)

I see you around often. I think you're pretty interesting.


----------



## axo (Jul 28, 2015)

AW thank you <3 Bmo is my baemo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never seen you ever


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

okaimii:You can be rlly funny :3
chees4mees:BMO FTW!


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 28, 2015)

Now your avatar in a zoomed out version of before. Neat


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

*Comes at u*
Never change ur profile pic or sig...please T-T


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 1, 2015)

u have a sense of humor (I TRULY AND DEEPLY ASSUME. Mostly because I have a strong sense of humor.)


----------



## tokkio (Aug 1, 2015)

friendly and makes nice art lol


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 1, 2015)

Is awesome and has the best avi and siggie! I also just luff ur user title.


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 1, 2015)

You seem to be very nice and funny.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2015)

a bit on the good-weird side


----------



## device (Aug 1, 2015)

i like u


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2015)

hi kira


----------



## tokkio (Aug 1, 2015)

totallyyy rraaadddd


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2015)

screaming 5lyfe


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 1, 2015)

Nothing to say.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2015)

too rad for words


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 1, 2015)

Yus.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2015)

lieks rainbows


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 1, 2015)

Yus. U r correct.


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 1, 2015)

ayyy 10/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 1, 2015)

You are awesome!


----------



## device (Aug 1, 2015)

Umeko said:


> hi kira



hi umeko


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 1, 2015)

I've never seen them around o.o


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2015)

You're really nice! You supported me when that Wolfganglover scammed me, (sorry, I had to bring that up)


----------



## device (Aug 1, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> I've never seen them around o.o



are u for real


----------



## Togekid (Aug 9, 2015)

occooa said:


> are u for real



I've never seen you either.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

I've seen you around  You're pretty nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

3 fun 5 me. ur da real mvp at walmart thread


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

2mlg5TinaAndJas0n


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 9, 2015)

Eh, I've seen around but never really got to know..


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Moko said:


> 3 fun 5 me. ur da real mvp at walmart thread



Thank you. 

I like your avatar.


----------



## Togekid (Aug 9, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I've seen you around  You're pretty nice.



I've seen you, and I can say the same


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

Idk they seem nice i guess


----------



## piichinu (Nov 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## tumut (Nov 3, 2015)

a goddess


----------



## Esphas (Nov 3, 2015)

really cute


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 3, 2015)

dope


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice user!


----------



## piichinu (Nov 3, 2015)

he does not have good taste in anime girls


----------



## Esphas (Nov 3, 2015)

massive btch


----------



## piichinu (Nov 3, 2015)

omg thanks

seems like an ass



http://prntscr.com/8yqunq


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 3, 2015)

piichinu said:


> he does not have good taste in anime girls



i dun care <3


----------



## Esphas (Nov 3, 2015)

piichinu said:


> omg thanks
> 
> seems like an ass
> 
> ...



THAT WAS NOT MEANT FOR YOUR EYES



Jetix said:


> i dun care <3



seems nice


----------



## tumut (Nov 3, 2015)

ur the dumb one


----------



## milkyi (Nov 3, 2015)

seems like an okay person.


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 3, 2015)

is rose


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

seems like a fun person


----------



## okaimii (Nov 3, 2015)

Seems really nice.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

okaimii said:


> Seems really nice.



likes mamura (i like mamura too)


----------



## milkyi (Nov 3, 2015)

Is a cool person. x3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 3, 2015)

my little dragon <3


----------



## Albuns (Nov 3, 2015)

You seem like an alright person~


----------



## piichinu (Nov 3, 2015)

i think youre super radical  hang ten XD


----------



## Albuns (Nov 3, 2015)

You creep me out sometimes... but you seem like a pretty chill person when you wanna be~


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 3, 2015)

a bae i guess


----------



## tumut (Nov 3, 2015)

Ten year olds really are as bad as they are made out to be despite what you say


----------



## emolga (Nov 3, 2015)

i don't know you, but judging by your posts, you seem pretty rad!


----------



## tumut (Nov 3, 2015)

cute


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

He's a terrible person


----------



## tumut (Nov 3, 2015)

****  ^-^


----------



## piichinu (Nov 3, 2015)

i think youre a brian or a david


----------



## jiny (Nov 3, 2015)

You're so uwu


----------



## tumut (Nov 3, 2015)

Pretty alright, considering your age

- - - Post Merge - - -



piichinu said:


> i think youre a brian or a david


I miss the old piichinu


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2015)

Cats
Demon cats
Goth maybe


----------



## tae (Nov 4, 2015)

haven't seen you around a whole lot, but idk.. you have some interesting comments towards people i guess.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 4, 2015)

Seems nice


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice user <3


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 4, 2015)

cute


----------



## pandapples (Nov 4, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> cute



Funny. I like the usertitle


----------



## tae (Nov 4, 2015)

seems like a really nice person


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2015)

I liked their pictures in what do you look like thread 
Like hot and hot


----------



## 3skulls (Nov 4, 2015)

Don't Know you.


----------



## tumut (Nov 5, 2015)

Has some really #deep quotes in their sig 10/10 inspiring


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

you're so cool omg


----------



## tumut (Nov 5, 2015)

A princess


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 5, 2015)

a cool person


----------



## Roxi (Nov 5, 2015)

A professional idiot x3 <3


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

Very nice, is an awesome human that loves the best animal! (cats)


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

is awesome!!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 5, 2015)

so nice!


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

super cool & nice


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

always positive and cute!


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2015)

A really good friend!


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

ur like super cool and ur username is cute!


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

Big fan of Hiro Hamada c: You're very nice!


----------



## riummi (Nov 5, 2015)

chill v.v


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

kool kat


----------



## N e s s (Nov 5, 2015)

Your uh...nifty


----------



## tumut (Nov 5, 2015)

"okay" I guess


----------



## piichinu (Nov 5, 2015)

i dont like you


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

you're so cool and your collectibles are on fleek


----------



## Mink (Nov 5, 2015)

Energetic and bubbly, something I always like to see c:


----------



## milkyi (Nov 6, 2015)

You seem like a cool person. c:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 6, 2015)

And you like the most Rose quartz addict!


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

sucha  kind hearted individual.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

You have this really cool vibe about you, which makes you all the more interesting. Yeah you're pretty rad man.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

Will never steal Patrick


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh come on you're just jealous <:


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

still love your attitude towards people and the way that you carry yourself is wonderful.
i, too, think you're an interesting individual.


----------



## Mink (Nov 6, 2015)

intriguing and mysterious but you love kpop so awesome person already


----------



## pandapples (Nov 6, 2015)

A cutiepie


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

A cute cosplayer <3 I loved your Reese cosplay ahhhh <33


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

a very cute person with a good attitude and is totally an egg. :')


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

taesaek said:


> still love your attitude towards people and the way that you carry yourself is wonderful.
> i, too, think you're an interesting individual.



Aww thank you c:

and a great friend, i like giving her candies

EDIT: Whoops ninja'd. My opinion is still the same for you though haha.


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Aww thank you c:
> 
> and a great friend, i like giving her candies
> 
> EDIT: Whoops ninja'd. My opinion is still the same for you though haha.



too cute, i'm laughing. sorry about ninja'ing you.


----------



## okaimii (Nov 6, 2015)

Seems like a really nice person.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeah you're weird as hell but **** i love you so much


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2015)

get off tbt


----------



## Roxi (Nov 6, 2015)

Loves the turts x3


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

reminds me of an old friend, because your username is her name and her new nick name.


----------



## pandapples (Nov 6, 2015)

Seems like a chill person.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

Awesome, cute, sexy person and a nice friend~


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

Shall never have Patrick! Mwuahaha XD

(Seriously: Awesome person to chat with, and super funny! XD)


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

one bold, and kind hearted friend. :')


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

D'aww seems like a very sweet person >//v/< 

(I love your icon ahhh XD )


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

Miharu said:


> D'aww seems like a very sweet person >//v/<
> 
> (I love your icon ahhh XD )



my icon loves you~
you're so sweet, i keep seeing you around here too and i just wanna give you a hug.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

taesaek said:


> my icon loves you~
> you're so sweet, i keep seeing you around here too and i just wanna give you a hug.



Omg :'D -gives you a virtual hug first- <3


----------



## milkyi (Nov 6, 2015)

The awesome team popsicle member. x3


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

the pinkest of the pink members on here. :')


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 6, 2015)

seems nice and has good music taste (bts in signature)


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> seems nice and has good music taste (bts in signature)



my icon is taehyung fanart too. :') 

seems like a rad person, esp bf of the captain america gif ~


----------



## Damniel (Nov 6, 2015)

You seem nice.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 6, 2015)

You seem quirky, I like that~


----------



## Zane (Nov 6, 2015)

you're insincere






jk i see you sometimes and you seem aight


----------



## Heyden (Nov 6, 2015)

You're mean because you haven't given your Pokeball to me yet :'(
jk, you seem pretty cool


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

i've seen you a little, but we've never talked first hand- i'm sure you're a fun individual.


----------



## sej (Nov 6, 2015)

You look like a nice person!


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

sooo cute n.n


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

You like Chris Pratt.. So that makes you awesome ^_^ Plus you have thee cutest avi and username ohh my! ^_^


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

You seem like a nice person; sweet, too!

You seem to have a good taste in stuff you'd like in signatures, that town sig and chibi is amazing.


----------



## tumut (Nov 8, 2015)

meanie


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

you seem cool and you're funny


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 8, 2015)

You're awesome.

You're my sis-in-law... basically. :3


----------



## Jacob (Nov 8, 2015)

your cool, I remember meeting you when you first joined, even though you might not

/shrugs


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

you're awesome


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 8, 2015)

You seem pretty cool


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 8, 2015)

Buddy said:


> your cool, I remember meeting you when you first joined, even though you might not
> 
> /shrugs



I don't actually.

And LUCKY! You got a Pokeball collectible...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice girl! @w@


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 8, 2015)

You are a pretty cool person. Hope to see you around more.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

you seem pretty sweet


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 8, 2015)

Again, my sis-in-law is awesome!!!


----------



## tumut (Nov 9, 2015)

not bad


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't know you, but Beast Boy is cool, therefore you are cool. B)


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

i'm not sure, but gasai yuno is probably my favorite yandere.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 9, 2015)

super nice + cute !


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

You seem pretty cool. (I'm Bucky trash, and I love your sig/icon)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 10, 2015)

You seem quite interesting.. Sheep are cool animals.




(And you also like The End. So much that you did TWO WORDS INSTEAD OF THREE)[


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 11, 2015)

you seem pretty cool, and an interesting person! Also you have steven universe in your signature and that's awesome c:


----------



## tumut (Nov 13, 2015)

seb stan (i'm assuming that's who is in your avatar) is not attractive 

):


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

seems like a cool person, but seb stan is attractive :I


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

you seem pretty cool and your username is awesome


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 17, 2015)

You are cool and really kind!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 17, 2015)

i am not really sure , but it looks like you like Pokemon and Pokemon is awesome.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

seems like a really nice person and i'm sure they are owo


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 17, 2015)

You seem really nice and sweet ^-^


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

You seem v cool


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

sugary sweet and a gr8 friend


----------



## himeki (Nov 17, 2015)

Really nice


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

very nice and not a hater

ninja'd

you make cool art


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 17, 2015)

A really cool chicken nugget ^-^


----------



## tumut (Nov 17, 2015)

meh


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 17, 2015)

they arent like other girls i suppose


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

you're so cool like wow


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 17, 2015)

Still cool ^-^


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 17, 2015)

has good taste in Pokemon


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Good with wordplay


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 17, 2015)

Cool. Nice taste in music and a fab rper. .3.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 17, 2015)

fun person to talk to and play with (even if we're all n00bs for life)


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 17, 2015)

don't really know you, but cool username :3


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 18, 2015)

Don't Know You But Lovely Avatar,Siggy And User! :3


----------



## tae (Nov 18, 2015)

don't know you, but you like panda's and that's pretty rad.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

Extremely friendly, nice and sweet ﾟ･✿ヾ╲(｡◕‿◕｡)╱✿･ﾟ


----------



## tumut (Nov 18, 2015)

homophobic dumbass 11 year old piece of ****  ﾟ･✿ヾ╲(｡◕‿◕｡)╱✿･ﾟ


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Idk but you have beast boy in your avi and beast boy is cool, so your cool


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

has a crapton of caaaakes


----------



## tumut (Nov 18, 2015)

That's not an opinion.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

neither are yours. 

also likes creepy signatures..


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

i don't really know . but you seem like you like to vent in the Basement. and i don't mean that in a bad way.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

i got you haha. and yeah i do forum games are teh ****.

idk seems cool.. and likes senran kagura? (bamf game series for that matter)


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

you seem like a nice person and i am sure you are


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

likes posting around and has a cool collectible


----------



## Llust (Nov 18, 2015)

seems really kind and has a hot signature


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

they have a awesome signature and they also seem really nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

has a really nice avatar


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 18, 2015)

Is a nice person from what I've seen.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

they seem nice as well


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 18, 2015)

Good music taste. Found some real gems through you.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

seems like an interesting person 

/also no probs


----------



## tae (Nov 18, 2015)

seems like a really level headed individual. :')


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

really nice person, and friendly c:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

really sleepy

seems cool and have a cute av!


----------



## Albuns (Nov 18, 2015)

A rad turt girl who likes films and stuff from the 80s and 90s. Stay hippin'~


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

actually 60s and 70s but ya thanks

is p rad


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 18, 2015)

nice and seems like a down-to-earth turt queen


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

seems like a very nice person


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

seems like a nice person and has a cute gif in their signature


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

rad tbh


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 18, 2015)

Lovely to talk too


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

is cool and is friends with Tina and she's equal as cool so +1 for you


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 18, 2015)

Makes cool Avatars


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

even more rad owo and seems like a nice, down to earth person


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

likes popsicles


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

very pretty profile picture!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

seems to like ac nl and pokemon a lot.. nice i guess


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 18, 2015)

The Turtle Queen Who Is Hippy ^-^


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

seems nice and like they like Pokemon. which is awesome.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Really nice and likes Pokemon ^-^


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

You have a very nice signature!!


----------



## 3skulls (Nov 18, 2015)

you seem like a positive person. Your really nice and all your posts that i Have seen on here are amazing.


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

You're very inspirational.


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 18, 2015)

don't know
she said hey 
i said hey
she said wb
i said thxx
so ig chilling


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

likes ass and afro-american barbie dolls


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

you like turtles too much..


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

You enjoy posting in the Basement a lot c:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2015)

has weird music taste


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

Yours is worse than mine silly.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2015)

au contraire...


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 23, 2015)

very friendly, sweet and adorable


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

likes pokemon and new leaf a lot


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

Out of all the turt queens, you are the best one


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

You're pretty cool.


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 23, 2015)

Your profile pic, sig, and username are adorable. <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

You seem to be a cat person.


----------



## tae (Nov 24, 2015)

you seem young.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 24, 2015)

extremely sweet and nice


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 24, 2015)

You seem to really like ACNL and Pokemon.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

rude to people who you aren't close to


----------



## tae (Nov 25, 2015)

savage and full of nice pixels.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

perfect signature and profile picture （^人^）


----------



## tae (Nov 25, 2015)

lovely plant pixels. 10/10


----------



## lars708 (Nov 25, 2015)

taesaek said:


> lovely plant pixels. 10/10



UM idk, you seem to be hiding something honestly, LMAO

Otherwise nice person!


----------



## Zane (Nov 25, 2015)

a fine young lad


----------



## tumut (Nov 25, 2015)

you're hot pockets


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2015)

likes creepy female organs sig's


----------



## Rasha (Nov 25, 2015)

you have cute collectibles


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Nov 25, 2015)

Probably has a minimalist aesthetic.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 25, 2015)

Who are you!?


----------



## tae (Nov 25, 2015)

...likes... chicken?


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 25, 2015)

I think you'd be fun to talk with c:


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 25, 2015)

never seen you before but noice voodoo doll
and same (about the iwatobi trash)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 25, 2015)

Who are you!?


----------



## mintellect (Nov 25, 2015)

Well... It's a chicken that likes ponies.
That's...cool.


----------



## jiny (Nov 25, 2015)

You're awesome


----------



## okaimii (Nov 25, 2015)

You seem nice.


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 25, 2015)

the dude in your sig looks nice


----------



## jiny (Nov 25, 2015)

you're a really cool person


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 25, 2015)

Super friendly and nice


----------



## mintellect (Nov 25, 2015)

Cute


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 26, 2015)

Really likes Pokemon.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 26, 2015)

Nice and fun to chat with c:


----------



## Miharu (Nov 27, 2015)

Super fun to talk to! <3


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

You're a really nice person


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 27, 2015)

I love all the cakes you have.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 27, 2015)

You're pretty nice.


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 27, 2015)

I love the colour of your sig


----------



## Rasha (Nov 27, 2015)

I like your username.


----------



## dearie (Nov 27, 2015)

I like your username


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

you're really nice c:


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 27, 2015)

They always have cute avatars ad signatures.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 29, 2015)

You are very nice~


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2015)

you have a nice naruto obsession. :')


----------



## sunflower (Nov 29, 2015)

seems quite nice c:


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 29, 2015)

Aaaaaaaahhhhhh your avatar is really nice!


----------



## seliph (Nov 29, 2015)

i haven't really seen much of you but your av + how you did your sig is cute


----------



## JellofishXD (Dec 4, 2015)

joined after I left but seems like a cool person


----------



## jiny (Dec 4, 2015)

You seem pretty awesome


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 4, 2015)

You seem nice!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 4, 2015)

Has great taste in animals.. ;p


----------



## Cariicarky (Dec 5, 2015)

Cute username


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 5, 2015)

RANDOMNESS PT


----------



## Cailey (Dec 5, 2015)

you seem pretty cool <333


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 5, 2015)

same for you owo <3


----------



## tokkio (Dec 5, 2015)

PERFUME


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 5, 2015)

KINDA WEIRD BUT COOL?2?2??2?2


----------



## tokkio (Dec 5, 2015)

seems oks doks


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 5, 2015)

Coooooool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tokkio (Dec 5, 2015)

Coooooooooool!!!!!!!!! too


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 5, 2015)

Yaaaaaaaaay!!! You are awesome!!!


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 5, 2015)

I haven't seen you around, so I can't say anything for sure, but you seem cool.


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

p cool


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 5, 2015)

i hate u
nah jk cool girl!


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

you have a good taste in sa-sonic characters.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 5, 2015)

i guess theyre kewl


----------



## tokkio (Dec 5, 2015)

seems nice


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

you're cool!


----------



## Deak (Dec 5, 2015)

never gonna be as cool as me.


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 5, 2015)

Sugarella is a great username (◕ω◕✿)

ninja'd
Hates Amelia the snooty eagle XD


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

o rlly @ deak

You like Zucker, which is awesome.


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 5, 2015)

You love Christmas c:


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 5, 2015)

You seem nice


----------



## riummi (Dec 5, 2015)

seems chill


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice artist


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

You seem chill


----------



## kelpy (Dec 5, 2015)

really nice and fun to talk to :]


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

^ basically


----------



## tokkio (Dec 5, 2015)

cool for calling me cool 

B)


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 5, 2015)

you seem funny and cool


----------



## axo (Dec 5, 2015)

I like your avatar, ur probably chill


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 5, 2015)

chees4mees said:


> I like your avatar, ur probably chill



Thank you! c:

You seem cool and nice


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 6, 2015)

i have never seen you before so it's hard to say.
but you're probably a chill person.


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Dec 6, 2015)

I don't know you but your avatar is both beautiful and slightly terrifying


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

Ur hot


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 6, 2015)

swaggie


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 6, 2015)

seems cool.


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 6, 2015)

seems nice, cool username


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 6, 2015)

too big sig


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

chill


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2015)

sweet


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

kewl


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 6, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 6, 2015)

Ninja.

Seems quite upbeat.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 6, 2015)

seems cool
idk u tho


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2015)

cool taste in music


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

pretty nice


----------



## cassieok5 (Dec 6, 2015)

I see you like Selena Gomez (I think that's her at least) lol. You seem pretty cool!!


----------



## cIementine (Dec 6, 2015)

cool enough


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

just the right amount of cool


----------



## Goth (Dec 6, 2015)

selena gomez 

idk why


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

chill


----------



## Albuns (Dec 6, 2015)

You seem like a fun person to talk to~


----------



## Deak (Dec 6, 2015)

Is a bad judge of character.


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

Really sarcastic


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

seems sweet


----------



## boujee (Dec 6, 2015)

Can be annoying at times but also really funny when you're not trying.


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

You're really honest and I like that.


----------



## Cailey (Dec 6, 2015)

you seem pretty cute & caring & naive


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2015)

You're pretty nice.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

Can't remember if it was you or some other person that called me ugly so if you did, THANKS FOR THE SELF CONFIDENCE BOOST! And if not I'm sorry, your profile is hecka cute.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

that post was my first impression of you
so id rather not state my opinion yet


----------



## Beardo (Dec 6, 2015)

eh


----------



## tae (Dec 6, 2015)

your avatar makes me wanna rock out.


----------



## riummi (Dec 6, 2015)

you seem alright


----------



## tokkio (Dec 6, 2015)

AMAZING ARTIST I CRI


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

coooooool


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 6, 2015)

awesome.


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2015)

i thought i remember you quitting tbt but i must be wrong


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

you're very cool


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2015)

super nice


----------



## tokkio (Dec 6, 2015)

seems really nice


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

you seem funny


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Really nice, and a best friend to me.


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

You're cool despite the fact that your signature makes my wrist hurt :c

But you're awesome //thumbs up


----------



## queenmimi (Dec 6, 2015)

whoops nvrmind ignore me


----------



## tae (Dec 6, 2015)

they're chill and i have no issues with them.
i am glad you stopped posting on size 1 font though.




**** we all got ninja'd in like seconds


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2015)

PEPE!
AND TAESAEK


----------



## queenmimi (Dec 6, 2015)

SOnic is my husband TBH


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

pepe


----------



## tae (Dec 6, 2015)

pink pink pink a+


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 6, 2015)

You seem like a nice person to talk to. I hope you are having a wonderful evening. If it is not evening wherever you are, then I hope you are having a wonderful day, haha!


----------



## boujee (Dec 6, 2015)

I feel as though I had some type of dispute with you or some type of interaction. Not sure if it was positive or negative but you seem familiar. Maybe cause I traded with a lot of people who user usually consist with 'missy'.

Anywhore, I like that gif you got in your sig spoiler.


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

you seem nice to have a conversation with 
A+


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

a qt who bonded with me in a tbt giveaway


----------



## tae (Dec 6, 2015)

kpop trash like myself.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

You are so nice to me, and ily.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

more kpop trash and a cool kid of whom we have a few favorite bands

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJA'D ugh
P o c k y is a qt who's too nice to me for my own good


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

your profile is just so cute but idk you :c


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

you're so nice


----------



## Contessa (Dec 6, 2015)

Nice, sweet


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 7, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I feel as though I had some type of dispute with you or some type of interaction. Not sure if it was positive or negative but you seem familiar. Maybe cause I traded with a lot of people who user usually consist with 'missy'.
> 
> Anywhore, I like that gif you got in your sig spoiler.



I don't think I have ever had a conversation with you, now that I think about it, you you might be right when you say it's someone else, but thank you for the compliment on my signature ^.^

And @the person above me. You seem pretty cool


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2015)

wal mart mlg player


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 7, 2015)

i luv u


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2015)

me too <3

also sanichudowmlgweedmtndewdoritos@walmart420


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 7, 2015)

I've seen you around and you're really nice and give good advice


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)

They seem kewl.


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 7, 2015)

You seem nice


----------



## tae (Dec 7, 2015)

you seem like an interesting person, hopefully we can chat more in the future.


----------



## Mao (Dec 7, 2015)

you (judging by your sig + avatar) like bts so i automatically like you lol


----------



## tae (Dec 7, 2015)

Mao said:


> you (judging by your sig + avatar) like bts so i automatically like you lol



you're actually the first to really notice my avatar is taehyung fanart. bless you.


i think you're pretty rad already. :')


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2015)

Not to bad a person I would say, I don't really know you though just see you around :3


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 7, 2015)

You're pretty humble.


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 7, 2015)

You have a lot of Christmas lights so you must have a lot of friends :'D


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2015)

Super sweet and fabulous


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 7, 2015)

seems nice and cool, also has a username similar to a chocolate company which I like


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 7, 2015)

Seems like a person I'd get along well with, although I haven't seen any Bee and Puppycat since the pilot but any cartoon fan is great in my book.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2015)

You seem nice and pretty cool.


----------



## tae (Dec 7, 2015)

you've got a cute avatar so i'm sure you're a cute person at heart.


----------



## Contessa (Dec 7, 2015)

You seem chill and organized


----------



## Mao (Dec 7, 2015)

likes adventure time woo


----------



## tae (Dec 7, 2015)

probably cries when listening to bts.


i too, cry.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 7, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 7, 2015)

You are great party-thrower ^.^


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 7, 2015)

You are great friend!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2015)

Likes pokemon and is sweet, so pretty cool


----------



## milkyi (Dec 7, 2015)

you're pretty cool. ;p


----------



## jiny (Dec 7, 2015)

you're nice


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2015)

Ok, no real opinion... I think, I haven't formed an opinion yet


----------



## jiny (Dec 7, 2015)

You seem pretty friendly


----------



## nami26 (Dec 7, 2015)

adorable avatar seems sweet and kind


----------



## seliph (Dec 7, 2015)

No


----------



## nami26 (Dec 7, 2015)

jinico said:


> No


yes is see, because of the planned parenthood thread. whatever . 
opinion fo above user:
seems fine and gets opinion across well, by expressing their point.


----------



## tae (Dec 7, 2015)

seem's it's okay to dictate what a woman does with their body based on religious beliefs.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 7, 2015)

fights for mothers rights. (im tired of arguing with you. abortion is a touchy subject and I have said my piece. im not dictating their lives. im stating my opinion strongly.)


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 7, 2015)

Tae: Doesn't take crap from others.
Pika: must like pokemon

Ninjad


----------



## nami26 (Dec 7, 2015)

and you want to know part of why I fight so strongly for this?
my sister aborted her baby. that could have been my nephew or niece or whatever it was going to be. family. hits my heart....
this is why I argued....I haven't talked to her barely since. abortion is something that will be part of our lives for a long time. but its a touchy subject.
again, he could have been by nephew, now I don't have one, hank to the service and the choice.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 7, 2015)

Ninja'd 
Kittyinpink87 is a sweetiepie~
Pika123 has strong self beliefs I guess? XD


----------



## nami26 (Dec 7, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> Tae: Doesn't take crap from others.
> Pika: must like pokemon
> 
> Ninjad


cute avatar. loves animal crossing obviously


----------



## milkyi (Dec 7, 2015)

i don't really know you, but you seem cool.


----------



## seliph (Dec 7, 2015)

Pika123 said:


> my sister aborted her baby. that could have been my nephew or niece or whatever it was going to be.



How selfish do you have to be to think you're the one who's affected the worst by someone's abortion lol wow.

BUT ANYWAYS
Pocky: Aight I think


----------



## nami26 (Dec 7, 2015)

jinico said:


> How selfish do you have to be to think you're the one who's affected the worst by someone's abortion lol wow.
> 
> BUT ANYWAYS
> Pocky: Aight I think


I don't feel the most affected. im just hurt. yeah she went through a lot. she was 27 and financially stable. had the chance to take care of a son. lost it.


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 7, 2015)

i dont know you but you like pokemon (judging by your avatar) and anyone who likes pokemon is cool in my book


----------



## nami26 (Dec 7, 2015)

Panda Hero said:


> i dont know you but you like pokemon (judging by your avatar) and anyone who likes pokemon is cool in my book


thx made my day

- - - Post Merge - - -

cool username btw pandahero


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2015)

Very certain in them self :3


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 7, 2015)

pICKLECHU






Okay, just kidding, you'd be an adorable pikachu. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

NO I'VE BEEN NINJA'D

cadbberry: I've been seeing you around, you seem super friendly and cool c:


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 7, 2015)

I've seen you around once or twice. You have really funny posts lmao


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 7, 2015)

you're really nice c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> pICKLECHU
> snip
> Okay, just kidding, you'd be an adorable pikachu. <3
> 
> ...



YES SUZY'S CARD 

and Seems very nice and panda related


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 7, 2015)

B)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)

they seem swell

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG NOCCHI


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 7, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> they seem swell
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OMG NOCCHI



UM KASHIYUKA TOO


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2015)

Super cool and very kind


----------



## mugii (Dec 7, 2015)

i see you around a lot; you seem very friendly :-0


----------



## jiny (Dec 7, 2015)

You seem nice and friendly. C:


----------



## Cailey (Dec 7, 2015)

seems pretty nice <3


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 7, 2015)

a huge qt honestly


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 7, 2015)

Super cute and kind


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2015)

Seems super nice


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 8, 2015)

licked one of my posts so they relate with me i guess


----------



## kelpy (Dec 8, 2015)

adores Izzy (whoever that is lol)
and seems nice :]


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2015)

I've never seen you before, but you seem friendly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice- I mean, seems to be an avid Nintendo fan, and, therefore, is very cool.


----------



## teto (Dec 8, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Nice- I mean, seems to be an avid Nintendo fan, and, therefore, is very cool.



Has best username ever.
also that pokeball tho


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 8, 2015)

Seems pretty cool, love that signature.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 8, 2015)

You seem interesting.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 8, 2015)

hi dood


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 8, 2015)

ayy how's shit


----------



## seliph (Dec 8, 2015)

lame as h*ck


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2015)

Do I know you? I don't think so. Hi! You seem nice.


----------



## Albuns (Dec 8, 2015)

You seem familiar... I can't put my finger on it. But if you like Earthbound, then you must be pretty neat!


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 8, 2015)

you look like a nice person, and I think your avatar is cool.


----------



## pandapples (Dec 8, 2015)

Seems like a lazy potato like mee


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 8, 2015)

ew panda


----------



## pandapples (Dec 8, 2015)

Ew ayush


----------



## Mao (Dec 8, 2015)

cute sig, avatar and name lol

seem like a nice person


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 8, 2015)

Is that you in the sig? 

I WISH I COULD BE YOU


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 8, 2015)

cute collectables


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 8, 2015)

Seems really nice and sweet


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 8, 2015)

Cold as death


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 8, 2015)

Your cool, funny, and nice and you were one of my first friends on here XD
That was for Lucanosa too lazy to delete^

Idk you, you seem nice


----------



## nami26 (Dec 8, 2015)

cool username, and loves pokemon too. anyone who loves pokemon is my friend


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 8, 2015)

Likes pikachu so they seem alright!


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

chill and cool


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice enough to care what others think.


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 8, 2015)

Has Ness, so 101/100

Also, page 666. Everyone, pull out your pentagrams.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 8, 2015)

believes in the greatness that is 666

at least I tried


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 8, 2015)

Seems pretty nice


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

You're pretty coolio


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 8, 2015)

2 kewl 4 skewl.


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

super cool


----------



## Zane (Dec 8, 2015)

ur a nice kid u will go far

I wanted to be on the satan page


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 8, 2015)

Regardless of our issues months back, you're still an amazing artist.


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

You like ness so you're chill


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2015)

You seem nice.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 8, 2015)

.....likes nintendo? lol


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 8, 2015)

Seems nice!


----------



## Cailey (Dec 8, 2015)

likes tbt collectibles


----------



## milkyi (Dec 8, 2015)

You're really cute and nice.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 8, 2015)

Seems friendly


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 8, 2015)

Seems ok, likes Total Drama


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

Seems very friendly and easy to get along with.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 8, 2015)

They're sugary sweet


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 8, 2015)

Super cute and nice!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 8, 2015)

Seems very down to earth and friendly~


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 8, 2015)

Seems pretty friendly~


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 8, 2015)

Mhmmm Jellal <3 wonderful taste in anime!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 8, 2015)

YAS


----------



## aericell (Dec 8, 2015)

ur my fave blackjack


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 8, 2015)

I see you all over the place so I think you're cool in my book.

oops got ninja'd.

you seem very festive and idk anything about k-pop but you seem friendly enough


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 8, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> ur my fave blackjack



AW UR THE BEST

@mayor-of-ivyvale you seem rly cute


----------



## nami26 (Dec 8, 2015)

fancy sig


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

you're nice


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 8, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> YAS



YAS to you too!

@Sugarella You are pretty cool


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 9, 2015)

never seen you before so i'll have to hold off my opinion for a little while


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 9, 2015)

You're so upbeat it hurts


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 9, 2015)

they seem nice


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2015)

Seems nice :3


----------



## boujee (Dec 9, 2015)

don't really know
I try to talk to you but our conversations end up being dead so I guess you're kinda boring or it's probably me.
I also forget you a lot, especially when you suggested I should talk to you over the lost of my aunt so it's just me being forgetful, but overall you're pretty nice and generous


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 9, 2015)

Seems like a very tough person


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 9, 2015)

looks like the kind of person who has a bycicle with a basket and goes to the local grocery to buy bio apples to then eat them in a park while reading a Paulo Coelho's book. loVEly


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2015)

Seems very nice, I dont know you at all so nice


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 9, 2015)

I like your nose


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 9, 2015)

u look nice


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2015)

Seems very series base


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 9, 2015)

You are very selfless and kind. I am honored to have met you and befriended you ^.^ stay wonderful.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 9, 2015)

I've seen you around before and you seem fun to talk with!


----------



## jiny (Dec 9, 2015)

you're awesome

you also love hiro which makes you x100 more awesome


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 9, 2015)

You love Selena which makes you +69% awesome


----------



## milkyi (Dec 9, 2015)

You are one of the best members on TBT, and I'm honored to have you as a friend.


----------



## jiny (Dec 9, 2015)

You're so cool.


----------



## mugii (Dec 10, 2015)

very nice and chill person! (i see you around a lot) plus u like selena so..


----------



## pandapples (Dec 10, 2015)

Cute art and style


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Haven't seen you around enough to really judge or have an opinion, though I do have one thing to say.

You're excellent with wordplay. "pandapples" is perfect.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 10, 2015)

A nice friend


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 10, 2015)

looks like a nice person


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

Likes Bee and Puppycat so you're alright in my book.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2015)

You look friendly.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Dec 10, 2015)

You remind me that I still need to play Earthbound, so I thank you for that.


----------



## teto (Dec 10, 2015)

Seen you around a few times but apart from that I don't have a lot to say rip me ;~;


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 10, 2015)

Delishush said:


> Seen you around a few times but apart from that I don't have a lot to say rip me ;~;



You seem like the type who rp's? Either way you seem like a cool, eclectic type person.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 10, 2015)

you seem pretty sweet to me ;p


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 10, 2015)

You seem nice


----------



## teto (Dec 10, 2015)

love your avatar


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

You have Akame in your signature so I will forever love you.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 10, 2015)

Seems sweet, but i dont really know


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 10, 2015)

Radbberry

I'm unoriginal.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

best donger


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 10, 2015)

Awsome bc swede


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Whale in a santa hat.

I will forever like you.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 10, 2015)

Seems like you have an interesting personality!


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 10, 2015)

Still. You have amazing taste in Anime.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 10, 2015)

your avatar is adorable


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 10, 2015)

You seem very outspoken from what I've seen.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 10, 2015)

Haven't seen you around much but you seem fun :3


----------



## nami26 (Dec 10, 2015)

amazing tbh


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 10, 2015)

Your avatar is adorable as well ^.^


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Fun and likable :3


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

seems strange


----------



## Goth (Dec 10, 2015)

better than most kpop fans on here


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 10, 2015)

i love you lottie <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Tryhard


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

CUTE


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> CUTE



NO IM NOT YOU ARE ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 10, 2015)

Was a good friend  still is I think


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Amazing artist


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Somewhat positive, yet still a dark side.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 10, 2015)

Seems very bright


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

Your art is nice, and I love your avatar!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Seems very fun and kind.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 11, 2015)

The best :^)


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 11, 2015)

giveaway fam


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 11, 2015)

I really never had a chance to speak with you, but when you were online, you seemed very sweet ^.^ have a wonderful day.


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 11, 2015)

You seem pretty cool


----------



## lars708 (Dec 11, 2015)

00jachna said:


> You seem pretty cool



You care about others ^^


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2015)

Is super nice and sweet


----------



## lars708 (Dec 11, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Is super nice and sweet



Aww thank you! Same applies for you, oh and your shops are awesome \^.^/


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

You seem like a person that others love to be around : D


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 11, 2015)

Is that Hetalia? My friend loves hetalia


----------



## lars708 (Dec 11, 2015)

OH I JUST REMEMBERED THAT YOU HOSTED A SMASH TOURNAMENT! 

So you are good at organising events aswell!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 11, 2015)

gosh you seem super nice!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Is that Hetalia? My friend loves hetalia



Yes, it's Hetalia :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seems super nice and extremely friendly. Also seems like the type of person who LOVES bunnies. (don't take that the wrong way xD I meant it in a positive way I swear :'D)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 11, 2015)

Best. Signature. Ever.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

(is that papyrus? my friend is obsessed with undertale so idk I think it is xD) VERY SWEET PERSON


----------



## Munna (Dec 11, 2015)

A great multitasker.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

(aw thanks : D) You seem like a person who likes sweets.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 11, 2015)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> (aw thanks : D) You seem like a person who likes sweets.



I don't know really know you but i think your avatar is very cute!


----------



## teto (Dec 11, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I don't know really know you but i think your avatar is very cute!



Your avatar and siggy and filled with the one true waifus so i'm pretty sure you're a rad person


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 11, 2015)

really cute avatar, you seem nice and you are a really great writer.


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 11, 2015)

Seems like a cool person, shares an interest for Bee and Puppy Cat too


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 11, 2015)

You seem nice


----------



## sej (Dec 11, 2015)

You seem like a very nice person!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2015)

So Super nice! Like pure sugar


----------



## teto (Dec 11, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> So Super nice! Like pure sugar



I've seen you around tons and you seem super sweet!

Sweet sig, too.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 11, 2015)

This is my first post of you that I have seen so I shall withhold my opinion for now


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Seems very nice, even though this is my first time seeing you xD


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 11, 2015)

I've seen you around a lot lately, you seem fun. :3


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Aw, thanks, same with me. You seem really caring about others.


----------



## mugii (Dec 11, 2015)

seem like an outgoing person who would protect their friends!


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 11, 2015)

you seem like you would have a good sense of humor C:


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2015)

Very bright and shiny


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2015)

You seem outgoing and funny.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> You seem outgoing and funny.



You have a cake so that means you are awesome instantly lmao


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 12, 2015)

Awsum guy!


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

A good friend, that's really funny.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 12, 2015)

Optimist and bright friend!


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

Awsum guy!


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 12, 2015)

looks like a really nice person, and has a great username.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

You seem really friendly and you like Bee and Puppycat! That is a bonus. c;


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

i love your signature and you're a really nice gal.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2015)

super sweet and really interesting!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

sweet and kind!


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

interesting and hates bad grades i guess


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

how did you know

seems very christmasy


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 12, 2015)

You seem like a funny guy/girl


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Awsum guy!



Omg you at least could have said something personal since you know me well lmao 

I MEAN DID YOU FORGET THE AMY SPAM ;v;


----------



## cIementine (Dec 12, 2015)

I think you like splatoon. you seem very nice.


----------



## boujee (Dec 12, 2015)

I traded with you before or whatever.
I think you were the person who made offers on things or because you didn't have much tbt so you usually didn't get much people taking up your offers.

You had ambition

Oops ninja

But @pumpkins
I can't compliment you or Sugilite will beat me up


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> I think you like splatoon.



I just like the Squid Sisters a lot haha! 

Also Gamzee you seem to be very good at creating actual arguments! (Idk if that is true)


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

You seem very caring, but can be assertive at times.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 12, 2015)

You look like a nice user!

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Omg you at least could have said something personal since you know me well lmao
> 
> I MEAN DID YOU FORGET THE AMY SPAM ;v;



SORRY UR JUST 2 AWSUM I CANT DESCRIBE IT CORRECTLY ;_;
Amy X Shadow X Lars


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> You look like a nice user!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You look pretty nice!


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> You look like a nice user!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You ship me with horrible characters... I mean even Little Mac would be better than Shadow... XD


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 12, 2015)

Noice


----------



## cIementine (Dec 12, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I traded with you before or whatever.
> I think you were the person who made offers on things or because you didn't have much tbt so you usually didn't get much people taking up your offers.
> 
> You had ambition
> ...



she's too busy with her feet on computers to care


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

You remind me of Swedish Fish for some reason


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

noice


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

Sweet person


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> noice



Some christmas show which i do not remember the name of


----------



## boujee (Dec 28, 2015)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuummm
Honestly I don't know

- - - Post Merge - - -

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuummm
Honestly I don't know


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

You seem cool


----------



## milkyi (Dec 28, 2015)

A nice friend.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 28, 2015)

I think of my favourite strawberry flavoured pocky snack <33


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 28, 2015)

****ing hilarious


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

you're nice to be around


----------



## Bjork (Dec 28, 2015)

probably a pure cinnamon roll


----------



## kelpy (Dec 29, 2015)

I've seen you twice now- you seem funny though.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2015)

I think you're cool.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 29, 2015)

OH YEAH? I THINK  YOU'RE _*EVEN* COOLER_


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

You're cool.


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

you're kind


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

You're nice


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 29, 2015)

You seem to enjoy spamming.


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

you're a nice friend


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 29, 2015)

seems cool, likes kpop and bts.
Also has a LOT of posts :0


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

your signature seems cute

and also likes kookie :')


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 29, 2015)

u like kpop and have a cute username


----------



## kelpy (Dec 29, 2015)

you're a human, and your avatar is cute.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 29, 2015)

You're super sweet and it's fun talking to you!


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

My closest friend. ;v;


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

You're a really nice girl


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 29, 2015)

So are you!


----------



## Jacob (Dec 29, 2015)

Good to talk to, I get good vibes from you


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

you're a really chill person


----------



## Cailey (Dec 30, 2015)

pretty cute!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 30, 2015)

Seems very sweet


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 30, 2015)

Pretty cool, a nice and friendly person


----------



## LilyACNL (Dec 30, 2015)

animoo and possible weeaboo maybe maybe not? LOL jk awesome person with cool sig


----------



## kelpy (Dec 30, 2015)

you seem really funny and fun to be around.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

You seem fun to hang with


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

I think they like to spam threads a lot


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 30, 2015)

Very kind and nice


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 30, 2015)

Seems cool


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Respectful to others


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 30, 2015)

Seems pretty cool and respectful.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice and helpful


----------



## tumut (Dec 30, 2015)

seems edgy


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 30, 2015)

Old school, woo hoo.Tomogatchi


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Pretty cool


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

You post a lot everyday


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

You do too


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

You seem cool even though you seem like you spam


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 30, 2015)

You're really nice!


----------



## Cailey (Dec 30, 2015)

seems nice!!! ~


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

they are an amazing person.


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

you seem nice


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 30, 2015)

Sweeter than sugar


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 30, 2015)

Pretty darn interesting to chat with and kind


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 30, 2015)

Rad


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

kewl


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 30, 2015)

very cute person


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

super cute and nice.


----------



## Cailey (Dec 30, 2015)

amazing and adorable


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

you're really friendly to everyone


----------



## Albuns (Dec 30, 2015)

You seem well-acquianted with everyone you talk to~


----------



## nami26 (Dec 30, 2015)

seems to have great insight on life and seems very wise


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 30, 2015)

You're OK,  but I don't really know anything about you


----------



## duckvely (Dec 30, 2015)

you seem cool plus your sigs are always nice


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

you're really nice and your sigs are a pleasure to look at


----------



## nami26 (Dec 30, 2015)

sweetest thing on Planet Earth!!!!!!!


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

pretty nice


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 30, 2015)

I think you're really nice! Also, you like K-pop


----------



## duckvely (Dec 30, 2015)

you're super friendly


----------



## aericell (Dec 30, 2015)

Your love for so eun is soooo cute


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

you seem nice to have a conversation with c:


----------



## typhoonmoore (Dec 31, 2015)

You're really sweet and a great friend to have


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

I've only seen you a couple times, but you seem like a really nice person to be around and fun to hang out with!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 1, 2016)

You're an amazing person overall and talking to you could only be categorized as one of the highlights of my day!


----------



## aericell (Jan 1, 2016)

you seem really nice


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 1, 2016)

i've never seen them rude in even the little. 
so they must be really kind.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jan 1, 2016)

You seem cool~


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Very friendly c:


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

You seem pretty cool


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Very sweet and fun to be around.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

You seem like a nice person. ^_^


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 1, 2016)

You're an overall nice person altogether, and you're cool in my eyes! =)


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

You're an awesome friend!


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

You seem very nature and friendly c:


----------



## mintellect (Jan 2, 2016)

This is the first time I've seen you on the forums, so I can't really form an opinion.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 2, 2016)

You seem unique and sweet~


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

You like Undertale, so I like you. ^_^


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

You seem like a nice person to hang out with.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 3, 2016)

has good taste


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 3, 2016)

doesnt lub me anymore so

your koot
NINJA'D

you are cool i remember your old profile pic

it from that Cartoon Network show i forgot about


----------



## mintellect (Jan 3, 2016)

That ten year old who roleplays a lot.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 3, 2016)

Someone I'm afraid of  especially if I come across you in splat because I hate chargers


----------



## Zane (Jan 3, 2016)

canadian brethren


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 3, 2016)

I did not know you were Canadian lol. Cool cat artist who did art for me a year back. Still need to play that smash match


----------



## mintellect (Jan 3, 2016)

Who are you again?


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

A very cute username.


----------



## matt (Jan 3, 2016)

Rather new


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Great at designer Mario Maker maps.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 3, 2016)

I feel like your someone... delicate? You like flowers, that's for sure. c: And your username is so lovely! <3
Hope you enjoy here around the forums, since you're a fresh face!


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

I am a boy that likes flowers, not the stereotype right? Thank you so much! I saw you in the 'what do you look like' thread and you look very beautiful (??̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥ω?̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥)


----------



## JellyDitto (Jan 3, 2016)

you probably run an aesthetic tumblr blog


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

you are pretty cool


----------



## JellyDitto (Jan 3, 2016)

i definitely know that you dont like kpop


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 3, 2016)

r00d ; o ;

but can be nice at times
  ihy lil db ; ^)


----------



## JellyDitto (Jan 3, 2016)

definitely a hoe


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2016)

nevermind. got ninja'd


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 3, 2016)

Jetix loves u I've heard xDD


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

You like one direction


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 3, 2016)

koreaboo!111111


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

you're in many fandoms


----------



## matt (Jan 3, 2016)

Sweet like haribo


----------



## duckvely (Jan 3, 2016)

you seem nice


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 3, 2016)

seems to be a member of the k-pop I think? fandom on here


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

member of undertale fandom


----------



## PastelPrincess (Jan 4, 2016)

one of the nicest people i know on the internet!


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

You seem like a nice girl to hang around with!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 4, 2016)

Seems pretty sugary


----------



## focus (Jan 4, 2016)

really talented, makes gr8 art (ෆ癶◡癶ෆ)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

i know has amazing taste


----------



## PastelPrincess (Jan 4, 2016)

beautiful~


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 4, 2016)

I haven't seen much of you, but you seem really cool~! :3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Picky on foods but cool


----------



## Bjork (Jan 4, 2016)

haven't spoken to you much but you seem really chill


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 4, 2016)

Your icon is Sylveon and it's animated, so you're automatically cool in my book


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

You're cool and fun to be around


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

cool turt


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Fun to talk too and turt queen


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 4, 2016)

A chatty person, seems fun to talk with


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

A good trader and nice


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

basement turt


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

you have lots of posts


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

likes kpop a lot


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

old music junkie


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 4, 2016)

Poptastic


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

radbberry


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

you like turts


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

You seem nice


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

You really like anime


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> You really like anime



You really like kpop (I've only seen like 4 animes XD)


----------



## Peter (Jan 4, 2016)

creepy sig
(sorry)


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

My sig will never die


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

5 collectibles

and your sig is creeping me out a bit too


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

Special snowflake

I was thinking of changing because I have the feeling someone will complain to the mods and they will make me ake it down ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 4, 2016)

Anime fan

Woooo Ouran!


----------



## Peter (Jan 4, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

you're polite


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 4, 2016)

Seems like an awesome person!!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

You seem really cool, and I like your mayor's design!


----------



## duckvely (Jan 4, 2016)

everytime i see you around i think you're really nice so i think you're definitely one of the nicest members


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

You seem super nice


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 4, 2016)

Very friendly and does a lot of community projects so in a way you're like a tbt leader :3


----------



## duckvely (Jan 4, 2016)

you seem really nice


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> Very friendly and does a lot of community projects so in a way you're like a tbt leader :3



*tiny gasp*
tbt leader

;-; that means so much thank you youre so sweet


----------



## tae (Jan 4, 2016)

i've never seen you before, bit from the loots of it, i'd say you're someone who likes anime and licking peoples cheeks like the twins from ohshc.


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

you also like k-pop and you're very nice to talk to


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

I never actually listened to K-pop before but I think your profile pic is super cute


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

From what I've seen you're really cool! I've watched your sig. for minutes straight trying to figure out what the context could be too xD.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

best terraria c4


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

Top notch turt queen that is my go-to Terraria partner


----------



## duckvely (Jan 4, 2016)

you seem very friendly and positive


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

you're really friendly and seem nice to have a conversation with


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

likes korean rubber ducks


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 4, 2016)

You're really nice and funny :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

has a fun sig lel


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

pretty friendly


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Likes Korean things


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

Has a high amount of posts


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

I've seen you around but never talked to ya, but you seem nice!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Has a majority of the new collectables.


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

Super cute matching profile pic and sig


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

Your avatar is cute


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

Super awesome buddy o' mine! I love talking to ya too!


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

Cute collectibles


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice person


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

So nice I leveled your Mario Kart thing


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

thanks  you're nice


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

I gave you a level up too, just because you're so great!


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

I see everyone with those I might make some ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

also post 6969


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

omggg ty

You seem like a wonderful person!!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 4, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 4, 2016)

Seen around TBT quite a bit, very nice person!


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

Your mayor is adorable, and I love your username!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 4, 2016)

You seem to like Korean boys.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 4, 2016)

You seem to like paper


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

You seem sweet! I love your username!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 4, 2016)

"Wakfu" has really bad voice sync *I know its a french cartoon but still .-.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 4, 2016)

Likes Starfox and Falco


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 4, 2016)

Has a really cute mayor!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 4, 2016)

Your taste in music is great, and you seem really nice.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

Beleated_Media said:


> "Wakfu" has really bad voice sync *I know its a french cartoon but still .-.



Hm? What do you mean by voice sync? =o

Also, person above seems like a cool person to talk to!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 4, 2016)

@X2k5a7y Oh mah, what kind words! ;v; Thank you!
You also seem nice and like you have good taste in films.

--------------------
@typhoonmoore 
Your sig is nice looking!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2016)

Is super cool because they like John Lennon <3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

I really love your avatar and sig.! Overall you're a super cool person from what I've seen!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

You're cool to be around


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

Seems to post too much


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 4, 2016)

Would be a great friend.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 4, 2016)

I haven't seen much of you, but you seem cool to hang around!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

Amazing friend and an absolute blast to talk to. I really love your personality!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 4, 2016)

Seems really nice, I have not really had the opportunity of talking to you but you seem so nice


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

you seem nice


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 4, 2016)

Very cool and sweet ;o;

i say that to pretty much everyone i just realized
rip me for my lack of creativeness


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

Super creative. I mean, look at that sig ;D


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 4, 2016)

aha thanks

Super nice and a great person to talk to!


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

You're super cool ;D


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

you are an almighty boulder


----------



## Cailey (Jan 5, 2016)

really funny, super nice


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 5, 2016)

Seems super nice!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

Has a cute signature and avatar.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

You're nice, and I like your avatar!


----------



## focus (Jan 5, 2016)

has a cute mayor


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Anyone who loves Ariana is a friend of mine.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

Has a nice avatar themselves and cool signature.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 5, 2016)

Seems pretty awesome n_n


----------



## mintellect (Jan 5, 2016)

Areospayer *flips table*


----------



## doveling (Jan 5, 2016)

seems pretty chill


----------



## Aali (Jan 5, 2016)

Has  cute art


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Has a nice sig


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 5, 2016)

Has a "creative" signature...


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

I've only seen you around a few times, but you seem really cool ^-^


----------



## tae (Jan 5, 2016)

you have one hell of a username.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Why thank you.
You seem fun to be around
i guess


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 5, 2016)

You seem slightly _sarcastic_, which is always a good quality in a person. *no sarcasm intended*. 
Plus, I like your sig.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

Has a wicked cool signature


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

You seem cool


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks, you too!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 5, 2016)

From what I've seen you're super rad


----------



## mintellect (Jan 5, 2016)

I don't see you around often.


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 5, 2016)

You seem very nice and fun to be around. Also it looks like you like splatoon


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2016)

You like Lolly.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Very sweet :3
(how many times have I said that? xD)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Very creative!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 5, 2016)

Super cute!


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2016)

Super nice!!


----------



## Aali (Jan 5, 2016)

Super cool


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice user n_n


----------



## Aali (Jan 5, 2016)

Has weed in their sig


----------



## duckvely (Jan 5, 2016)

you seem nice


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

I've only seen you a few times, but you seem cool


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2016)

you are nice


----------



## Aali (Jan 5, 2016)

You seem very nice 

And Sugarella is very nice

everyone posting at once ahhh


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 5, 2016)

you have chosen your bias wisely


----------



## Aali (Jan 5, 2016)

I really love the pokemon gif in your sig


----------



## jiny (Jan 6, 2016)

Pretty cool


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 6, 2016)

Noice kpop fan


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

mlgweed@420walmartdoritosmtndew


----------



## piichinu (Jan 6, 2016)

_ugh_


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

potato chip


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 6, 2016)

Sexy

Lmao


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

You seem cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

cool avatar idk dun knwo you


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

You seem to really like booze, as a lot of your posts mention it..


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 6, 2016)

Very creative


----------



## piichinu (Jan 6, 2016)

_ugh x2_


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 6, 2016)

nice i guess


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

mlg turt


----------



## Aali (Jan 6, 2016)

Most active user


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 6, 2016)

Has very good taste 

//glances at sig


----------



## tumut (Jan 6, 2016)

ur annoying


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2016)

nice kutchipatchi


----------



## tumut (Jan 6, 2016)

seems pretty alright


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

likes that potato chips thing


----------



## Aali (Jan 6, 2016)

Most active user


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

..repetitive


----------



## Aali (Jan 6, 2016)

Has a big amount of posts 0_0


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

has an awesome sig.. i take that's ouran


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 6, 2016)

Best ****poster 

Haha jk 

Kool person and do you still like those turtles?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

TURTS 5ever

dat sig and cool turt bro


----------



## Aali (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes it is ouran


Has k.k in sig


----------



## teto (Jan 6, 2016)

adorkable
srsly this isn't a joke i dont know why i think this.


----------



## Aali (Jan 6, 2016)

Sinister and fun


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

likes to give away cakes sometimes which is good.. uh seem cool


----------



## mintellect (Jan 6, 2016)

Seems you are no longer "turt"-obsessed.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

is wrong about stuff..


i am just a change in pic and sig...


----------



## Peter (Jan 6, 2016)

v v active and seems super funny


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

changed their username recently? ahah seem cool


----------



## mintellect (Jan 6, 2016)

Personally I liked your old username better.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

pro ninja'd


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 6, 2016)

turturturturturturt


----------



## milkyi (Jan 6, 2016)

You are my favorite person ever tbh


----------



## mintellect (Jan 6, 2016)

Seems nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

likes splatoon a lot


----------



## milkyi (Jan 6, 2016)

The best turt


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 6, 2016)

Awesome lenny friend! n_n


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 6, 2016)

Owner of a Dallas Winston Dakimakura
Nerd


----------



## MissLily123 (Jan 6, 2016)

Seems nice


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

ninja walmart pro


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 6, 2016)

Active and pretty sweet


----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2016)

cool cat


----------



## teto (Jan 6, 2016)

dank memes, smash bros, 1v1 2k16


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

You seem cool


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 6, 2016)

Most creative user here


----------



## jiny (Jan 6, 2016)

m8


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

You're cool!


----------



## teto (Jan 6, 2016)

you seem adorable and you're ninja'd too much


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

Aw thanks :3

You have awesome collectibles ;o;


----------



## Aali (Jan 6, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 6, 2016)

Seems so cute and kind


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

You seem really nice!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 6, 2016)

An amazing human being!


----------



## duckvely (Jan 6, 2016)

you seem really nice


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice duck and kpop fan c:


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 6, 2016)

theyre a ho


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)

that avatar alone lets me know you are interesting, complex, and quirky...with a dash of crazy?


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't see you around that often, but you seem pretty cool!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 6, 2016)

You are pretty cool!


----------



## Lee (Jan 6, 2016)

I've seen you around a whole bunch, seems pretty nice and chill!


----------



## Aali (Jan 6, 2016)

I haven't seen you until now

But you seem nice


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

seems nice and has good taste in anime


----------



## teto (Jan 7, 2016)

likes margaritas and posting constantly?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

martinis actually lel an dyes.

likes storing quotes.. well so do i


----------



## reyy (Jan 7, 2016)

i don t know them but from the bell tree choice award banner they seem like a pretty cool person


----------



## mintellect (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't know you but I can tell by the  cat flailing it's arms in your signature that you are not an average person.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 7, 2016)

.96 galer *flips table*


----------



## mintellect (Jan 7, 2016)

*.96 Gal Decoer, Octobrusher, E-liter 3ker, L-3 Nozzlenoser, .52 Gal Decoer, N-Zap '89er, Splatchargerer.

Probably can't use that many weapons.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

You seem fun


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

is very creative


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 7, 2016)

cool af


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

seems nice and likes kpop a lot


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2016)

you're a cool person


----------



## Aali (Jan 7, 2016)

You're awesome


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2016)

I've been seeing you a lot lately, and you're really cool!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

Great friend~ :3


----------



## Aali (Jan 7, 2016)

Vert creative


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

You're nice :3


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 7, 2016)

You seem like a fun person to talk to c:


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2016)

You're really nice c:


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 7, 2016)

You're super nice! c:


----------



## Aali (Jan 7, 2016)

You seem very nice


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 7, 2016)

You seem cool and nice


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

You're very kind, I also love you're username too.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

You're adorable.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 8, 2016)

Is the Gif Queen


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 8, 2016)

Has a cute avatar and a cool signature


----------



## Cailey (Jan 8, 2016)

seems pretty nice and cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

seems to like cakes idk you seem nice?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

You seem cool.
You really like booze and vinyl records from what I've seen xD


----------



## reyy (Jan 8, 2016)

radical(TM)


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

those cupcakes ARE NOT OFFICIAL

no but ive seen you around u seem pretty rad


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

#creative


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Your avatar is priceless


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

likes hetalia?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

//breathes 
yes

You're nice ;u;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

also yes mash is life

seems nice i dont talk to you much outside fo here x))


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

//wonders if moko has ever seen the outside world

ur pretty fetch


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

//yes i have too much lol im not overly social irl tho

likes quotes.. seems rad


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Very active


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

has a strangely arousing man in your signature

also ur adorkable


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

ah thanks

You're awesome ;o;


----------



## Aali (Jan 8, 2016)

HHHHHHHHHHHNG CANADA


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

You have a nice sig : D


----------



## Aali (Jan 8, 2016)

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG OHMYGOSH CANADA HNNNNNNNG


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

fangirling over your sig
seriously it's so cute ;o;


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

i may end up being ninja'd
so aali, ur adorable

and maple, you remind me of syrup

EDIT: i can confirm i have indeed been ninja'd


----------



## Aali (Jan 8, 2016)

Ahh yay I'm adorable ;w;

You're awesome


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Very sweet :')


----------



## Aali (Jan 8, 2016)

Very nice and supportive


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

You make me smile everytime i see you because ohmygod look at that avatar/sig combo


----------



## Aali (Jan 8, 2016)

HNNNNNNNNNNNG PAP AVI


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

ENVIOUS OF UR BELLS
//sobs


----------



## Aali (Jan 8, 2016)

I want your bells cause I'm greedy hahaaaaaaaaa //cries


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

Aali said:


> I want your bells cause I'm greedy hahaaaaaaaaa //cries



//cries

it's just us two saying stuff about eachother now lmao


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

You're really cool :0


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

ahh im much cooler online than irl. SCORE

Adorable avatar <3


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

You have a lot of posts ;o;

also i need that cupcake collectible thing rip


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> You have a lot of posts ;o;
> 
> also i need that cupcake collectible thing rip



That's because i dont have a life ahaha

and you mean the chocolate cake?
i fought for this in a week-long giveaway. friends were made and some weird stuff happened lmao


----------



## riummi (Jan 8, 2016)

seems cool since i was checking out your tumblr


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

I haven't seen much of you, but you seem cool!


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

i got ninja'd dangit

maple how could u


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Delishush said:


> That's because i dont have a life ahaha
> 
> and you mean the chocolate cake?
> i fought for this in a week-long giveaway. friends were made and some weird stuff happened lmao



oh
Ok xD


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

you seem nice!


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

cuuute


----------



## Aali (Jan 8, 2016)

Maple your sig and avi are so cute

*Edit*

DANG IT DELISHUSH Y U NINJA ME


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

anime liker


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

Aali said:


> Maple your sig and avi are so cute
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> DANG IT DELISHUSH Y U NINJA ME



LAUGH


----------



## Aali (Jan 8, 2016)

You now have a new tumblr follower


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

Aali said:


> You now have a new tumblr follower



thankies


----------



## duckvely (Jan 8, 2016)

you seem nice


----------



## Aali (Jan 8, 2016)

adorable avi


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

I haven't seen much of you, but you seem sweet :3

ninja'd

Aali, you're really nice c:


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

magic


----------



## Aali (Jan 8, 2016)

totally awesome


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Adorable and sweet


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 8, 2016)

nice gifs


----------



## duckvely (Jan 8, 2016)

you seem friendly


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Has awesome gifs


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

adorable guy in ur sig


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

You have funny quotes


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

glassessss


----------



## Aali (Jan 8, 2016)

Pap avi


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

normal aviii


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

You seem cool to hang out with


----------



## Aali (Jan 8, 2016)

Jelly of your bells


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

jelly of your adorableness


----------



## Aali (Jan 8, 2016)

Jelly of your coolness


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

Not jelly because you can't beat the great papyrus's coolness


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Jelly of your chocolate cake collectible


----------



## Aali (Jan 8, 2016)

Hnnnnnng Pap


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

I cant say anything else im out of ideas


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Omg you guys have been going back and forth for like an hour geez
or two


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

part of the magic


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

oh.


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

yeah.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Well then.
I'm going to start using this thread for what it was meant for now..
You seem _magical._


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

You're meeting all my standards...
JUST LOOK AT THOSE DAPPER GLASSES.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

aw yis

You're funny :'D


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

U flatter me.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

You remind me of a close friend


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm surprised people are giving me genuine compliments lmao.
But yay I remind you of someone you don't hate!
You're just adorkable nnngh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Your posts are genuinely enjoyable.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

_why thank you_

You're fun : D

ninja'd
why must i be cursed eternally with this


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

//evil laugh


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

//evil laugh back


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

You're cool evil beans.


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

Your sig still scare me nngh


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Your quotes are still amazing


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

Of course they are


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

so beautiful 
i cri evrerytiim


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

i haven't added a quote in way too long..


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

You should add one xD


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

it's gotta be PERFECCCCT


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Pick a good one for me


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

Idk.. Hmm..


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Hmmm


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Yesterday you said tomorrow. Just do it. Don't let your dreams be dreams.


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> Yesterday you said tomorrow. Just do it. Don't let your dreams be dreams.



there's one


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

xD


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

You just gotta know when to pick a good quote.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah
Unfortunately I find pretty much everything funny (if it's sarcastic, that is) so it's hard to find quotes


----------



## Aali (Jan 8, 2016)

I dunno why everyone on here thinks I'm adorable. I'm trash.


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

Hehe, I'm just an expert.
It takes an hour's worth of training.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh, does it?


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 8, 2016)

_probably_ ninja'd a little bit maybe idk


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

ninja'd a lot actually

I have never seen you before.


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

I've seen you like, tons.

also yes it takes like an hour lmao


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

I've seen you like, tons as well :'D

You mean like.. it takes an hour finding one?


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> I've seen you like, tons as well :'D
> 
> You mean like.. it takes an hour finding one?



Nah, it takes an hour how to learn how to find a good one.


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

Cool


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes, I am invisible
wooooooo
^^ very kawaii sugoi


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

You're everywhere, but you're really nice :3

ugh ninja'd


----------



## duckvely (Jan 8, 2016)

you seem nice


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

Seems like a good person to me.


----------



## riummi (Jan 9, 2016)

not sure but you seem ok
//dont know how i feel about that avi thoh


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

Pretty nice.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 9, 2016)

Seems cool enough n.n


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

You're a good friend


----------



## Crash (Jan 9, 2016)

ive never talked to you but ive seen you around the forums, you seem rlly sweet C:​


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

Never talked to you but you sound rad


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

fUN


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2016)

likes the basement a lot? idk


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

imanaddict

You're cool ;u;


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

basement addict

raddest person i've ever found in a basement
never really found anyone in a basement but ur rad


----------



## Aali (Jan 9, 2016)

Totally awesome


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

ADORABLEEE nngh


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

You have cool collectibles ;u;

especially that chocolate cake hhng


----------



## Aali (Jan 9, 2016)

You have no collectables ;w;


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

ninja'd aali how could u

has some damn tasty collectibles


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

I would but I'd rather not spend my bells on them xD
plus they're so crazy expensive ah


----------



## Aali (Jan 9, 2016)

Ninja'd 
mwahahaaaaaaa


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

ninja squad


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

foodmunch


----------



## Aali (Jan 9, 2016)

Jelly of your bells ahhhhhhh


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Always getting ninja'd by you : P

then again, who do i not get ninja'd by


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

i'm probably gonna be ninja'd so.. uh..

i want all ur bells whoever it is

EDIT: I CAN CONFIRM I WAS INDEED NINJA'D


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

I ran out of things to say rip


----------



## Aali (Jan 9, 2016)

Awesomesauce tumblr

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJA'D


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

All it is is ninja'ing and a lack of ideas now


----------



## Aali (Jan 9, 2016)

I LIKE YOUR CHOCO CAKE 

NO ONE NINJA ME

- - - Post Merge - - -

I DID IT


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Well this got depressing fast

ninja'd


----------



## Aali (Jan 9, 2016)

;w;


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

btw on my tumblr there's arrows at the sides of posts that have more than one image attatched
thought i'd just point that out lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2016)

likes quotes and food?


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

likes posting and has dank collectibles


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Has a beautiful Tumblr page


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

You're cool


----------



## Peter (Jan 9, 2016)

sweet c:


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 9, 2016)

Likes axes and seems nice


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

Cool person.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

I haven't seen much of you, but you seem cool.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

I like your name.


----------



## Peter (Jan 9, 2016)

likes sonic the hedgehog i guess?


----------



## boujee (Jan 9, 2016)

What a cute of you have yo


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Likes Homestuck?


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 9, 2016)

OhmygodthatOC. She's so beautiful!
agrh ninja'd


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

i feel your pain

You use too small of text so I have a hard time reading what you say.. But other than that you seem like a pretty neat person!


----------



## Peter (Jan 9, 2016)

ninja'd all the time but seems nice


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

You're alright, I guess.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

Seems pretty cool


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

You like sonic


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 9, 2016)

Super cute all the time


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2016)

rad berry that likes cool sigs


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

you are amazing omg


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

You are a pretty cool person :'D


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

kpop?

you seem rad


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

adorableee


----------



## Aali (Jan 9, 2016)

Queen of foods and munching on said foods


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 9, 2016)

Seems really cute and has good taste


----------



## tae (Jan 9, 2016)

a super sweet person who likes to give candy to old men named tae.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

too much swag.


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

mmm


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 9, 2016)

Noice user n_n


----------



## Limon (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10 for MLG. (Oh baby a triple--)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10 Hot!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 9, 2016)

You're adorable.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

You're more adorable.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 9, 2016)

you seem reaaally nice


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

Likes your collectables.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

I like your sig.


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 9, 2016)

I've seen you around a few times and you seem really nice!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't know you that well but you seem fun to talk to!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 9, 2016)

You seem to like anime...
And since I'm biased to all anime fans...

1/10


----------



## Aali (Jan 9, 2016)

Cool collectables


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

Aali's really nice.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

You're really sweet :3


----------



## Aali (Jan 9, 2016)

SEALAND


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

You seem pretty sweet :')


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 9, 2016)

You seem like a really nice person. A little reserved. "A little fight in you. I like that."


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Great person


----------



## piichinu (Jan 9, 2016)

_ugh_


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 9, 2016)

My opinion is that you're wrong. People are potato chips.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 9, 2016)

just really awesome ^_^


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Jan 9, 2016)

kawaii very kawaii


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

I haven't seen much of you, but you seem cool to hang out with.


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

You're cool!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2016)

Ur awesome!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

You're nice :3


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2016)

U seem cool


----------



## Limon (Jan 10, 2016)

neato pokemon fan


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

I honestly haven't seen you that many times, but you seem cool.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2016)

Hetalia


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

You're nice.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2016)

You still just seem overall hetalia... :/


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

ha
that i am my friend

I'm always getting ninja'd by you xD


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2016)

lol.


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

you seem pretty cool.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

You're everywhere


----------



## duckvely (Jan 10, 2016)

you seem nice


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm assuming you love ducks and K-pop


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

Your avatar is super cute and your super cute!


----------



## duckvely (Jan 10, 2016)

you're really friendly


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

you're super nice


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## piichinu (Jan 10, 2016)

_ugh_


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice, but you seem to think of everything as "ugh"


----------



## piichinu (Jan 10, 2016)

_ugh x2_


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

Nicest person in the whole wide world. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

<3


----------



## piichinu (Jan 10, 2016)

_ugh?_


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

pretty cool


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

Sweet as sugar!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

Has a wonderful avatar and personality.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 10, 2016)

you seem like a really friendly person


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't know them but I think they luv duckies.


----------



## riummi (Jan 10, 2016)

iono sour


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

you're super nice to most people :')


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 10, 2016)

theyre nice


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 10, 2016)

i like that they like total drama because i also like total drama


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

you seem super rad


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 10, 2016)

You have one of the cutest usernames on this site


----------



## duckvely (Jan 10, 2016)

you're really nice


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

you like ducks and it's awesome


----------



## Aali (Jan 10, 2016)

Totally awesome :3


----------



## duckvely (Jan 10, 2016)

you seem nice


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

you're super friendly


----------



## piichinu (Jan 10, 2016)

u&#55357;&#56449;g&#55357;&#56449;h&#55357;&#56449;


----------



## N e s s (Jan 10, 2016)

They're cool but i haven't talked to them in a while now.


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

Seems pretty cool.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 11, 2016)

Seems pretty awesome.


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

You're cool


----------



## Aali (Jan 11, 2016)

Awesome person


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

Very sweet, goes out of her way to help others.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

Very kind and adorable. Has great tastes in bear cubs ^-^ I enjoy seeing your posts.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

Aww, I enjoy seeing your posts too! I like going online to see if your on cuz you're so fun to talk to.


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

Your avatar is adorable!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

ok not trying to be rude or anything but..
The dude in your avatar looks like he's 10.
yes that is my opinion of you


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

ur opinion of the dude not me

I guess you're cool


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

ha, true.

You're really sweet and caring :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

You're cool cool. Chill.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

Same with you~ :3


----------



## Aali (Jan 11, 2016)

Fellow Hetalia lover


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

yasgurl

Same with you again xD


----------



## tae (Jan 11, 2016)

the new kawaiilotus


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

you're super duper nice :')


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

rad wal mart


----------



## boujee (Jan 12, 2016)

you remind me of this other-kin post


----------



## Jacob (Jan 12, 2016)

You're one of the most down to earth, head strong, and beautiful girls on the site <3


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

you were cool at first, but now i feel indifferent.

jacob u lil ****.

ur 100% top notch qt in my book


----------



## boujee (Jan 12, 2016)

Aha
I'm still pretty "cool" but you are judging me base of one thing that you haven't letten go yet.

You're still funny and I enjoy reading your post. I just wish you can tell the difference between special snowflakes and the real thing.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

Super nice

your oc is cute too :3


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

i don't have anything against you, it's just bothersome when every other post in a basement thread is the same person over and over again. ruins the fun.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

(I know, I just don't have any life or friends so xD)

You seem nice. Your sig is beautiful


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

mlg wal mart crasher <3


----------



## Jacob (Jan 12, 2016)

moko is a homie turt 
very active and a good person to talk to


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

I haven't seen you much but you're nice from what I've seen


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

100% my fave lil collector.



ninja'd you lil brat omg.


----------



## teto (Jan 12, 2016)

//laughs because ninja'd.

you seem pretty rad


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)

You seem really cool and chill.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice user n-n


----------



## boujee (Jan 12, 2016)

weird kid


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

ma bish <3


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 12, 2016)

cool & funny chick


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

^same and you like yukio mishima n.n you're awesome for that


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

My Wal-Mart crashing homie


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

you're funny


----------



## teto (Jan 12, 2016)

cute


----------



## 3skulls (Jan 12, 2016)

you are Awesome times 1000


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

you're inspirational!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Pretty chill c:


----------



## boujee (Jan 12, 2016)

Idk who you are


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Same


----------



## Peter (Jan 12, 2016)

idk you but your avatar sums up my life pretty well


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

your avatar is cute.


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2016)

Don't know you but I feel like you're a ninja in disguise since you're always invisible.


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

You seem noice.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 12, 2016)

you're pretty nice


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

I've never seen you before, but your siggy is super yummy so I like you. c:


----------



## Lumira (Jan 12, 2016)

pusheen is best


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

You're pretty chill c:


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

you're friendly


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

you're bright


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

you're kewl kewl kewl


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

you're kewl kewl kewl kewler than kewl aid


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 13, 2016)

don't know you but your avatar is cute


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

Same to you c:


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 13, 2016)

I think you seem nice! ;v;


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 13, 2016)

New member! Welcome!!
So I dont really know about you yet!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

Pretty kewl


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 13, 2016)

I've only seen you around a few times, but your collectibles are awesome.


----------



## jiny (Jan 13, 2016)

Your avatar is a qt


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

Youre a qt.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 13, 2016)

you seem nice


----------



## jiny (Jan 13, 2016)

you seem friendly


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

you again. you seeeemmmmmm fineeeee


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 13, 2016)

You seem like a nice person c:


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 13, 2016)

CUTE


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

niceeeee


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 13, 2016)

Seems cool


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2016)

Pretty sick, pretty rad. bruh. X3


----------



## boujee (Jan 13, 2016)

I remember you making a Pokemon thread or something 
But I love Tepig so you're cool


----------



## riummi (Jan 13, 2016)

2 cool 4 me


----------



## Aali (Jan 13, 2016)

Seems nice


----------



## jiny (Jan 13, 2016)

2 cool


----------



## Aali (Jan 13, 2016)

3 cool 5 me

such sweet collectables


----------



## riummi (Jan 13, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> 2 cool



i _am_ nice 

anyways cool


----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2016)

You seem really nice, it would be cool to chill with you, and I love your art. ;u;


----------



## jiny (Jan 13, 2016)

U are a really good friend


----------



## Aali (Jan 13, 2016)

super cool


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 14, 2016)

Noice RP'er


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

chill


----------



## Aali (Jan 14, 2016)

Jetix said:


> Noice RP'er



Rp'er? Yes I've tried to get a ro thread going but it died 

I've never rp'd

Also you seem nice Konan


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't think I know you. Have I seen you before?


----------



## Dim (Jan 14, 2016)

You seem to like EarthBound.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2016)

You seem like a snooty and uptight person who thinks they're amazing at magic judging by your avatar.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 14, 2016)

Good choice in pokemon! dealt with you in my cycling thread and seem fun


----------



## teto (Jan 14, 2016)

You are associated with Toadsworth and therefore you are the raddest of all beings


----------



## kira_lotus12 (Jan 14, 2016)

You seem okay.​


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

idk you


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

kool


----------



## teto (Jan 14, 2016)

you're rad, but i'm worried about the KIDS
why aren't they ALRIGHT?


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

idk 

you're cool


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

youre r00d


----------



## milkyi (Jan 14, 2016)

You're my princess. <3


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

you're my buttercup <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

You're my bubbles <3


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

you're my poop <3


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 14, 2016)

You're my Blossom <3

LOL sorry i just wanted to


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

You are awesome for finishing that!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 14, 2016)

I always love your sig gifs


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

you're coolio 



Konan224 said:


> youre r00d


what did i do


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 14, 2016)

You're nice! I'll remember you as the person who gave me a free tasty cake ^0^


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> you're coolio
> 
> 
> what did i do



nothing lmao I'm jus bored <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Youuuuuuu


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

youuuu <3


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 14, 2016)

You seem cool and fab


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

/You seem like a very sweet person ^-^


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 14, 2016)

You seem like a nice and fun person to talk to c: Also I like your spooky gifs


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 14, 2016)

I haven't seen you around much but you seem cute. and I'm jealous of your cherry collectible ;o;


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

You're cool :]


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 14, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> You're cool :]



seems edgy in real life


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

you're cool


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> seems edgy in real life



omg.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

3 cool 5 me


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

4 cool 6 me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

5 cool 7 me


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

6 cool 8 me


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 14, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Majestic!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

Wowzers!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Marvelous!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

Magnificent!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

Marvelous!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops you already said that,

Fantamarvelous!


----------



## Aali (Jan 14, 2016)

You seem nice


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Astounding!

You also seem like a really nice person.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

Outstanding!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Lavishing!


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

Amazing


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Remarkable!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 14, 2016)

You da best!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

Incredible!


----------



## riummi (Jan 14, 2016)

A+++++-


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

STUPENDOUS!


----------



## riummi (Jan 14, 2016)

pulchritudinous


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

you're a++++++


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

You're A++++++---


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

STUPIFY!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

DISTURBED!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

EXPLEIARMUS OR HOWEVER YOU SPELL IT LMAO IM DUMB


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU MEANT LMAO. 

EXTRAORDINARY!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

IM SAYING HARRY POTTER SPELLS. YOU DO KNOW WHAT HARRY POTTER IS RIGHT....?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

HARRY POTTER IS A WIZARD. PROF. SNAPE DIED, IT'S TOO SOON FOR SPELLS!


----------



## duckvely (Jan 14, 2016)

you seem nice


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

I HATE U OMG

- - - Post Merge - - -



duckyluv said:


> you seem nice



not you i dont hate you im talking to the poop over there.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

WHY DO YOU ALWAYS HATE ME?! T^T


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

You're a cool person


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> WHY DO YOU ALWAYS HATE ME?! T^T



jk ily


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

I just noticed that you had collectibles. They're coolio. You're coolio.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

ik im coolio, but youre coolioer


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Nahhhhhh you're coolier than coolio. You're ice coolio.


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

You're cool


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

*You're *cool.


----------



## kikiiii (Jan 14, 2016)

based on your avatar, has a great taste in movies!!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 15, 2016)

you look super cutesy! nice collectibles too so you are put together


----------



## riummi (Jan 15, 2016)

a very toads worthy person


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 15, 2016)

Seems very nice.


----------



## jiny (Jan 15, 2016)

you are a very sweet person


----------



## okaimii (Jan 15, 2016)

You're a cool and chill person


----------



## tae (Jan 15, 2016)

haven't talked much, but we have a few things inc common interest so i think you're pretty awesome.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 15, 2016)

Pretty nice and fun to talk to


----------



## milkyi (Jan 15, 2016)

You dig okay, baby.


----------



## focus (Jan 15, 2016)

nice rare marina pepe. that means ur cool


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 15, 2016)

You're the bee's knees. The cat's pajamas.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 15, 2016)

My queen.


----------



## tae (Jan 15, 2016)

stitches is a qt. ur a qt.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 15, 2016)

they're a qt


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 15, 2016)

Seems pretty cool


----------



## teto (Jan 15, 2016)

ninja'd

cute avatar and ur rad


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 15, 2016)

qt


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2016)

likes melanie martinez a lot? lol dont know you too well. sozz


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 15, 2016)

Has a cool signature.


----------



## focus (Jan 15, 2016)

i see u everywhere nd u seem cool


----------



## teto (Jan 15, 2016)

haven't seen u around before but u have a cool username lmao


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 15, 2016)

Foodloot Queen


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 15, 2016)

You're kewl.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 15, 2016)

I see you all the time and I think you are super cool *-*


----------



## reyy (Jan 15, 2016)

Sans = cool person


----------



## tae (Jan 15, 2016)

i don't know you much, and idk what ur old username was but i mean, you seem chill.


----------



## Aali (Jan 15, 2016)

Haven't seen you at all but you look cool


----------



## Crash (Jan 15, 2016)

da bomb​


----------



## Aali (Jan 15, 2016)

So adorable and mature


----------



## reyy (Jan 15, 2016)

snape
yes


----------



## Aali (Jan 15, 2016)

reyy said:


> snape
> yes



You have moe in your town. You're my new favorite 

And yes. It's a tribute </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



reyy said:


> snape
> yes



You have moe in your town. You're my new favorite 

And yes. It's a tribute </3


----------



## kira_lotus12 (Jan 15, 2016)

You are okay.​


----------



## tae (Jan 15, 2016)

your font is damn near impossible to read, but i think you're still ok.


----------



## himeki (Jan 15, 2016)

m e h .


----------



## Jacob (Jan 15, 2016)

I really love the way you don't care about people who put your art down, and you kept on practicing. You are getting like amazing at art so your persistance is something I admire!!


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2016)

big balla with a kind nature


----------



## boujee (Jan 15, 2016)

one of the most amazing person I met so far 
I honestly thought we wouldn't be friends but look where we are now.
Art skills are godly and personality on point. You're just that charismatic.


----------



## Miii (Jan 15, 2016)

You have a cool avatar and fancy matching signature!


----------



## Crash (Jan 15, 2016)

i haven't talked with you personally, but you're always super sweet in your posts C:​


----------



## Jacob (Jan 15, 2016)

You seem really nice, tho I have not had the time to talk to you.
If I recall correctly, you are also very pretty (I think that was you that posted that selfie)


----------



## axo (Jan 15, 2016)

aww ninja'd

i have never seen you but Im sure you're nice!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 15, 2016)

too slow

Nice avatar!


----------



## axo (Jan 15, 2016)

ahahhahahahahhaha lana del rey! I like you


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 15, 2016)

Lana del rey likes you too! <3 And your lovely sig.


----------



## Jacob (Jan 15, 2016)

You have always seemed like a nice person to talk to, shame we never do


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 15, 2016)

Jacob is a sweetie!


----------



## okaimii (Jan 15, 2016)

You seem cool and nice to talk to!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 15, 2016)

You are pretty cool n.n


----------



## N e s s (Jan 15, 2016)

Lamesest of the lame

jk they're the most beautiful, funny person i've talked to c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 15, 2016)

Super cool  I enjoy seeing your posts.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 15, 2016)

Same i could say for you uwu


----------



## axo (Jan 15, 2016)

I thought we were married?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 15, 2016)

Wot?
Anyways ur pretty fun n.n


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 15, 2016)

You're cool
just cool


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't know you that well but I'm sure you're pretty cool.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 15, 2016)

From what I've seen, you're really sweet :3


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 15, 2016)

Pretty cool I think ^.^


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 16, 2016)

Seems very intresting and cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

radbberry also cool thanks for all the likes m8


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 16, 2016)

they seem like a cool cat


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 16, 2016)

You seem like a very nice person ^-^


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

(thanks for using they btw)

raddest quote sig i miss it


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

interestingly chill c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

seems cool as well don't know a lot of people here so


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

you're a cool turt


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

ya same also likes kpop a lot


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jan 16, 2016)

Seems very nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

mmhh likes naruto and some other character? dunno havent seen you too much


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

#1 turt lover


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

cute name, likes weird asian boys


----------



## Jacob (Jan 16, 2016)

you seem super nice, i like your username
you also like steven universe and i love SU so you are pretty cool to me


----------



## sej (Jan 16, 2016)

A really kind person!


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

Super duper nice


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

coool


----------



## mintellect (Jan 16, 2016)

Is likely just posting to see what people think of them.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

like weird statement sigs... and splatoon


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> Is likely just posting to see what people think of them.



me


you're coooool


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> Is likely just posting to see what people think of them.



not true this time, but it is something i'd probably do ;o

--

sugarella is still cool af


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

niceee personnnyyy


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

seems pretty great to me c:<


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

you seem like a nice person c:


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm looking at you, you seem like the cutest attention hog ever


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

really likes those flowers


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

has the most adorable turtle as her avatar and in siggy


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

you are sassy&classy


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

you are very active in the basement


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

very cute c:


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

is very nice to turds like me :')


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

sassy & classy


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

likes to look at me


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 16, 2016)

You're nice and you like Melanie Martinez, I guess?


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

likes hetalia


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

Likes what I would think is gravity falls or adventure time or something lmao i'm probably so off.


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

is very wrong but seems nice

ps its steven universe, the best show ever <33


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

spurrinkle said:


> is very wrong but seems nice
> 
> ps its steven universe, the best show ever <33



haha k


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

coolio x100000


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

coolio x111000


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

chillio x334343434232324243563573457


----------



## mintellect (Jan 16, 2016)

You're avatar is me. In human form, of course.


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

You're alright


----------



## mintellect (Jan 16, 2016)

First I'm "coooooool"

Then I'm "alright"

Now you're just making things up.


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

Um I don't know how to respond


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 16, 2016)

THEYRE A GIRL


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> THEYRE A GIRL



OMG I CRIED WHEN I FOUND OUT LMAO.


----------



## Aali (Jan 16, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> THEYRE A GIRL



...........?


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

is v confused


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 16, 2016)

noice


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

noice x2


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

Noice x3


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 16, 2016)

AYYE SUGARELLA YOU'RE COOL BEANS


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

you like haikyuu so you're cool beans too


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

You are super duper coolio

- - - Post Merge - - -

very noice


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

why thank you~
i'm running out of opinions to say about you lol
you are quite famous in the TBT basement


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

noice


----------



## okaimii (Jan 17, 2016)

You seem fun.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

you seem fun too *q*


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

'kawaii' as my internet brethren would put it, and has a radical taste in music


----------



## Goth (Jan 17, 2016)

you seem like your coming for my brand


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

ur tumblr is gr8


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

The basement thread queen


----------



## mintellect (Jan 17, 2016)

Your signature is cute.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

like fairytale splatoon


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 17, 2016)

Probably in love with Kaydee but most likely in love with me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

psht mow my butt maybe <3

rad person xd


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

has a coolio username


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

if you know the book, marry me otherwise thanks


----------



## Goth (Jan 17, 2016)

Really Active


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 17, 2016)

You seem like you're really popular ^^


----------



## okaimii (Jan 17, 2016)

You're cool!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

cool persona and you know cool peeps too


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 17, 2016)

theyre nice


----------



## Goth (Jan 17, 2016)

Obsessed with their hair.


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

most likely to complain


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2016)

AWESOME!


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

you're super nice


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

You're super cute.


----------



## Goth (Jan 17, 2016)

Too friendly but not bad

ninja'd

You seem like a nice person.


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

You like pastel purple a lot


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

You're cayoot.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

likes martinez and pusheen a lot.


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

sooper cool


----------



## Aali (Jan 17, 2016)

Queen TBT Basment


----------



## Lumira (Jan 17, 2016)

can't control your emotions


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

is way too pro at ninjaing me


----------



## Lumira (Jan 17, 2016)

thinks music, coffee, and turts are life


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

damn ninja'd 

still didn't do her signature.


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

cat person so i like you


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 17, 2016)

You seem cool


----------



## Lumira (Jan 17, 2016)

has a cool avatar


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

nice nice nice x100


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

Cayoot.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 17, 2016)

sweetie


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

Darling.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

rad weirdo


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 17, 2016)

Has beautiful turtles


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

likes undertale a hella lot


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 17, 2016)

Ultra rad


----------



## Lumira (Jan 17, 2016)

super cool town picture


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

is lazy doing their sig


----------



## Aali (Jan 17, 2016)

Most active


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

cool eprson who likes clannad


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

you love music


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

is a correct observer. lol but you're nice


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 17, 2016)

Rad music taste and rad line up and many rad posts


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

like john lennon and the doors a+++++


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

A+-


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

lol has a rad avatar taste


----------



## teto (Jan 17, 2016)

looks like they have jesus in their avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

well he kinda is jesus.. well it's luis cilia.

likes rad gif animals in their sig


----------



## teto (Jan 17, 2016)

i know for a fact u knew you were winning most active this year


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

rad peep


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

you're funny


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

cutie <3


----------



## Aali (Jan 17, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> cutie <3



You seem nice


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

Should go to vegas (777 bells lol!)


----------



## Jacob (Jan 17, 2016)

You seem real nice, and I like your sig


----------



## Aali (Jan 17, 2016)

I haven't seen you before

You seem nice


----------



## Peter (Jan 17, 2016)

you seem nice, you make a lot of threads


----------



## Aali (Jan 17, 2016)

Heck yeah I do

Also I like your collectables


----------



## Llust (Jan 17, 2016)

you're one of the sweetest people i know on tbt


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

You have a really pretty user name, and a really cool pattern of collectibles!


----------



## Aali (Jan 17, 2016)

Your art is awesome


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

you're adorkable


----------



## Aali (Jan 17, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> you're adorkable



you're the reason why my user title is the way it is


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 17, 2016)

I think your RPs are okay, while some other's don't.


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

not too shabby


----------



## Wishii (Jan 18, 2016)

Classy & Sassy

and you have the cutest username EVER


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 18, 2016)

Appears friendly <:
And pretty koot


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

pretty nice haha


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you're aight


----------



## Llust (Jan 18, 2016)

has a good taste in hot korean guys


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

your 3D effects are amazing


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

cool person .. yeah im lameo but im not rly into kpop and we don't talk much so xD


----------



## Aali (Jan 18, 2016)

You seem cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

same and has cool avatars =D


----------



## nami26 (Jan 18, 2016)

seems like a cool person to me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

seems nice and i like your avatar


----------



## Aali (Jan 18, 2016)

PIKACHU


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

likes being ninjad


----------



## Aali (Jan 18, 2016)

Lies


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

oh really


----------



## Wishii (Jan 18, 2016)

You seem nice


----------



## nami26 (Jan 18, 2016)

looks very cute ;
and I changed my username and avatar so I use to be pika123


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

Your not really active and that username change is not hidden and blugh


----------



## Aali (Jan 18, 2016)

'Dorable


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

best avatar in existance
simply adorkable
let me hug you


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you're cool


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

Too many Koreans


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

Too much purple


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

what is a caramel macchiato
either way it sounds.. uh.. tasty
it might not even be a food idk


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

Pet names are mixed up and your not even on skype!!!!!!!


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> Pet names are mixed up and your not even on skype!!!!!!!



skype didnt pop up when i switched my laptop on ok!!!
im lazy!!!!!!
also no, melon is called melon because hes a problematic fave


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

too much tumblr advertisements thats a ****ing ban


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

you posted something on tumblr instead of reblogging it
ew who even does that


----------



## Wishii (Jan 18, 2016)

you seem lazy and...hungry?


ayyy same! Cx


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you make adorable gifs c:



Delishush said:


> what is a caramel macchiato
> either way it sounds.. uh.. tasty
> it might not even be a food idk



it's coffee


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> you make adorable gifs c:
> 
> 
> 
> it's coffee



drinks coffee and listens to kpop and is on tumblr when they are 12


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

i am happy because it's a drink

has a special snowflake that i want

you're only 14 you doink
im pretty sure u would have joined at 12 anyway
like, 1 year isn't a ton of time under the age limit idk


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

got ninja'd lmao but you're awesome


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

Delishush said:


> i am happy because it's a drink
> 
> has a special snowflake that i want
> 
> ...



eats green grapes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> got ninja'd lmao but you're awesome



yung and dangerous tumblrina in the making


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

br8ks teh r00ls


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

offensive and distasteful


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

saltyella


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

Is a special snowflake in my heart


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

is s0 r00d rep0rtin


----------



## Aali (Jan 18, 2016)

Still dorable

Ah that was meant for Lottie, Ninja'd XD


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you have a cool avatar


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

still adorkable

ninja

still a 12 year old


----------



## Aali (Jan 18, 2016)

Mostly likely to complain

and you do


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

knows me so well


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you are nice


----------



## Aali (Jan 18, 2016)

Queen of the tbt basement


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

is really good at  art


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

needs my help


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

likes undertale


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

eats pancakes


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

cakes


----------



## Wishii (Jan 18, 2016)

really really likes food


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

adorable art


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

adorable face


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

ninjad by me lol.. well ur weird


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

thinks ketchup is a smoothie and has been in multiple cases of turtle harassment


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

most likely to complain!!1!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

likes kpop ..dik ur cool


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

probably gonna be ninja'd so
uh

c-cakes!


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 18, 2016)

Crazy cool xD

NINJAD 

SEXYYYY?1?2??2?3??4?5


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

buys way too much ****ing art


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

problematic fave


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 18, 2016)

Funty


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

what is funty

best name 2k15


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

has me in your sig


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you're honest


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

doesn't have me in their sig

//cries


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

Delishush said:


> doesn't have me in their sig
> 
> //cries



my sig is too full


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you seem cool


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 18, 2016)

Mehhhh


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

meh


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

likes cupcakes


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

likes themselves


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

Likes food.


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you're losing me noo


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

no hun you're unloseable.


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

has avatar extension showing

ninja'd

um is nice


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 18, 2016)

Makes me think of narcissism


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

cayoot


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you remind me of exaggeration

NINJA'd

You're friendly.


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

lotsa posts

didnt you have 9,000 like a few months ago? slow down


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

RAD PERSON STILL FLIPPING NINJAS


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you're rad asf.


----------



## Aali (Jan 18, 2016)

So many cool avis


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

dork in a good way


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

sweet collectibles


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

my best friend


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

a cool person


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

strangely arousing avi


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

rad sig person


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

your avatar is cooooool


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

thanks, he's rad as well 

coool person


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

too many posts


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

my #number 1 waifu senpai


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

has no wifi


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

so many cakes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

cool peep who commented my avatar =D


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you have super cool collectibles


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

changes avatar every 5 minutes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

leave me alone lol


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

doesn't know my original username


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

me mums car


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

flippin ninjas woop


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> doesn't know my original username



gaMERcAT or smth like that

@Moko: you're super rad


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

yeah i think they changed to leave me alone after that tho lol

@sugarella same


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 18, 2016)

I'd like to become friends with you


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

wants a new username


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

more like needs a new username


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

nab #1


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 18, 2016)

Turtles are noice


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

coolio


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

mistakes have been made


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

mistakes like you.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 18, 2016)

I like pusheen and laziness, so you're cool


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you're alright.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

seems to like coffee and thats goo dlol rad <3


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

is old


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

melanie martinez u have a good taste in moosic


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

ayyy rad


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> mistakes have been made



I meant that to Justina's username but I was too lazy to change it btw

also moko loves me


----------



## boujee (Jan 18, 2016)

when do you ever complain?


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

i love how ur sig changes every time like oh my god


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> I meant that to Justina's username but I was too lazy to change it btw
> 
> also moko loves me



hahaa


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> hahaa



your okay just Melanie is life


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

im life too oml ;-;


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

everyone here is a dank meme


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

yur the dankest one of all


----------



## boujee (Jan 18, 2016)

Delishush said:


> i love how ur sig changes every time like oh my god



it's still a work in progress, i need more emojis to use on him


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 18, 2016)

You seem cool


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

your avatar is nice


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 18, 2016)

Not too bad


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

cooliooo


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 18, 2016)

same


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 18, 2016)

Definitely better than some other users out here


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

niceeeee


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

problematic fave


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 18, 2016)

One dank meme queen


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

i would donate for username change but i'm too poor rip


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 18, 2016)

I wanna chat more often


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

i have a skype and that's an easy way to contact me but if not i'll just need to hang in the basement a lot more


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you're gr8


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

gr8er


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

MEOW


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 18, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

Amazingly obsessed with hetalia jk don't hate me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

noob


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you're rad


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

the same umm is nice in general is guess haha


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

cocoa crisps


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 18, 2016)

Eh


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you're super rad


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

^^^same


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

kewl


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

kewl*er*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

cooooooool


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

kewllllllllllllllllll


----------



## okaimii (Jan 18, 2016)

very active


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

cool


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

cool


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

coool


----------



## Lumira (Jan 18, 2016)

cutie


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

super happy fun rad person


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

okay


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

likes posting in cool places && rad


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 18, 2016)

bEAUTIFUL


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 18, 2016)

Has a good taste in anime


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 18, 2016)

why thank you

Your signature is awesome I can't even


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

rad wal mart crasher


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

Super rad


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 18, 2016)

i seriously need to bring back that thread tho lol

You will always be my wal mart crasher partner 
also: BEAUTIFUL still

ninja'd ug


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

mad at me for ninjaing them


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

we both jav rad avatars


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 18, 2016)

Awesome at crashing wal-mart


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

cute guy in sig


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you broke brewsters


----------



## Aizu (Jan 18, 2016)

Cute avatar (I believe it's BTS? ; w ;.)


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

Yep it is!!  You seem pretty friendly


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 18, 2016)

You are awesome, and don't let anyone dare tell you that you're not.


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

You are also super awesome.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 18, 2016)

Super nice.


----------



## nami26 (Jan 18, 2016)

cool signature


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

seems cool


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

your signature is so pretty


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> your signature is so pretty



youre adorable n ugh


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

your pictures in the WDYLL are always so cuteee


----------



## Wishii (Jan 18, 2016)

You always have adorable gifs of all of these people I don't know cx still cute though


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

very friendly


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you're really nice and your signature makes me smile sometimes ^^


----------



## Albuns (Jan 18, 2016)

You seem rather eccentric~ c:


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

one of the nicest members here


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

ahh your sig right now is so adorable  

you're super nice


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 18, 2016)

Looks pretty cool


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

You seem like a nice person


----------



## Aali (Jan 18, 2016)

Swag-packed avi


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

eh


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

You're super nice like literally


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jan 18, 2016)

sweet as sugar <3


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 18, 2016)

Doze legs doe


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

very sweettttt ;;


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 18, 2016)

Pretty koo


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Heyden (Jan 19, 2016)

u were okay before kpop


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 19, 2016)

I enjoy your avatar


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 19, 2016)

Seems very cool, nice to meet you btw


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2016)

You're super friendly


----------



## tae (Jan 19, 2016)

you gave me a garnet and i was warm inside.


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2016)

np  you're super friendly aHhhh


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 19, 2016)

A 10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 19, 2016)

kewlio


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 19, 2016)

You stole pok pok


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 19, 2016)

buttercup is my bae so back off


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2016)

u like k-pop so cooliO


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 19, 2016)

cooliOER


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 19, 2016)

Not coolio


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 19, 2016)

ew


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 19, 2016)

Seems ok


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 19, 2016)

You seem nice c:


----------



## duckvely (Jan 19, 2016)

really friendly and always has a nice siggy


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 19, 2016)

I remember you <:


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 19, 2016)

Super cool and fun!


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 19, 2016)

One of my best buds <:


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2016)

bad apple BAD


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 19, 2016)

Applesssss


----------



## piichinu (Jan 19, 2016)

Justina said:


> Applesssss



bad taste in ships


----------



## kikiiii (Jan 19, 2016)

probably effortlessly cute


----------



## Lumira (Jan 20, 2016)

coolio


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

still needs to fix their sig.. lol idk you seem cool


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 20, 2016)

Seems active on tbt


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

radbberry also i like you collectibles


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 20, 2016)

LAURA FTW


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

ur cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

oh yea u too


----------



## teto (Jan 20, 2016)

rad


----------



## sahpse (Jan 20, 2016)

idk


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

double account? lol


----------



## piichinu (Jan 20, 2016)

kawaii


----------



## sahpse (Jan 20, 2016)

desu


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

esphas


----------



## simply_courtney (Jan 20, 2016)

Seems like a pretty cool chic.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

nah im man with beard.. ok noone got that fawlty towers

ehh idk alright i guess?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 20, 2016)

you seem pretty cool to me


----------



## teto (Jan 20, 2016)

seen you around before?
idk you seem pretty rad


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

meme queen


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 20, 2016)

I like turtles


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

Ur cool


----------



## Aali (Jan 20, 2016)

So many posts @_@


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

So many bells @_____@


----------



## Aali (Jan 20, 2016)

*Hisses* MY TREASURE

Also awesome snowflake


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

that show looks so familiar


----------



## Aali (Jan 20, 2016)

Rick and Morty :3


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

oooh!! anaywyas u are so fresh


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 20, 2016)

the freshest fresh on the block like whaduupp


----------



## Lumira (Jan 20, 2016)

sweeet


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

noice


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

Fab I say


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 21, 2016)

Has a pretty avatar


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 21, 2016)

seems cool & likes posting in the Basement


----------



## Cailey (Jan 21, 2016)

nice and cute and has a cute signature & avatar & name ahhh


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 21, 2016)

sweet as pie!


----------



## kikiiii (Jan 21, 2016)

a genuinely nice person !


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

sailor moon a+++


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

Old bearded guy a+


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

since when did you get a taehyung gif sig.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

since sugarella introduced me to bts.


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

can you name all 7 member's without googling.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

probably not


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 21, 2016)

A ****ing nerd that I like （ ?_ゝ`）


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

best donger on tbt <3


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

rad jesus


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

rad food memes


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

taesaek said:


> can you name all 7 member's without googling.



no lmao

I wouldn't call myself a crazy fan or like stalk them or anything I just like their videos and think they're cute haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

likes bts a lot now? haha idek you're nice


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

yur cute haha


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

lel ty you've been stalking my pics i assume?

is nice :3 blah i love how there's like 5 people only posting here


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

part of the basement team, rad person, would officially dub you as ''awkward mutual person who i see around a lot''


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

is rad asf, has a weirdo avatar that fits perfect.. and that quote is cool so im gonna add it to my page.


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

someone who posts their opinions even if it'll create backlash. i like that.


----------



## kelpy (Jan 21, 2016)

you seem cool. I haven't talked to you at all though.


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

you make me hungry
EDIT: FOR FOOD DONT TAKE THAT OUT OF CONTEXT U DIRTY MEMERS


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

Moko said:


> lel ty you've been stalking my pics i assume?
> 
> is nice :3 blah i love how there's like 5 people only posting here



omg whut pics lemmie see


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

UR KOO


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

ur something.


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

i want to snuggle your avatar


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

your love of food is very nice, but that steak needs to be cooked a hell of a lot more.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

yur cayoot


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

taesaek said:


> your love of food is very nice, but that steak needs to be cooked a hell of a lot more.



i like mine medium rare


also konan just post a lot on brewster's cafe


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

is that a question or a statement?


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

bOTH


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

I wanna chat more <:


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

yee


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

your attempts at conversation baffle me because you don't pick up on hints at all.

you ninja'd me, fack.

you like da pepe.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

I do not wish to eat a cinnimon stick with my cupcake-ice-cream-cone
ninja'd
you scare me


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

ninja'd

esphas x piichinu is a bad otp


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

ninjas... ninjas everywhere


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

i'd rather you not ship my friends. thanks. thats fuking creepy.


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

FAKE SIG!!!!
SKELETONS CAN'T SMOKE!!!!


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

it's the only think that makes him feel.... _alive_.


i think you're a pretty okay person. thanks for the fun.


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

iseewhatudidthere

you act like me irl and i respect u for that.
i just have no boundaries online


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

I'd wish to be friends, honestly
ninja'd
you are the pepe ninja


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

cool bro/sis/whatever gender you are

- - - Post Merge - - -



Konan224 said:


> omg whut pics lemmie see



uh i have like 3-4 in the what do you look like thread lmango


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

Lez be buddeees


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

hot avi


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

rekt pepe


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

emotional jesus


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

yu so fab


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

rad peep


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

10/10 tho


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

nah son.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

^ tho


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

i r8 8/8 ur rad


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

YOU DIRTY NINJA


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

dam son


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

fat cat


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

ugly old lady


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

rekt, I say


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

//thinks of how to rekt u desperately


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

ajau is a sexe indoan


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

same


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

trololo


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

is still old


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

yea so what. :]


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

its cute


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

yeah also u def need name change keep saving


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

thanks for making it less obvious smh t.t


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

watch ur mouth bish


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

bish shutup


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

no youre ma bish stfu u


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

u stfu u little bish


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

uh no lay down nice and quietly


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

bish whut


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

or im gunna tie you up


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

bish ill tie you up you little turd


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

oh feel free i dont mind


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

seems you've gotten tied before for enjoyment huh kiddo


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

yeah i had this is not the forum for it though.

well omg you stalking me too much also if you wanna spam my vm go ahead


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

omg lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

lel im too old for you go to bed


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

omg im older than u


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

so what are you older than 24? lol


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

ye im 24.2


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

right lmao


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

its tru im not being fake pls belev me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

no wif dat speell skilz


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

my speeling is so azmzung ong u jelleh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

nah I'm not


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

ur most actif


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

ur most sexe


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

oh u //blush

i should stop procrastinating and get back to homework


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

pepe #1 on tbt forums


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

#1 sad jesus


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

pepe mangoes


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

greaaaat


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

^^^ rad asf


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

turts


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

meme


----------



## MissLily123 (Jan 21, 2016)

You seem pretty cool


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

you're super cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

radddd yesss


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

when u break the basement with baes such as old lady ^


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

kool kat


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

y u s0 r4d


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

u wOT m8??


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

gr8 m8


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 21, 2016)

I think you need a name changer
Just a wild guess


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 21, 2016)

Super cool I guess


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

Ur cool


----------



## Aali (Jan 21, 2016)

K-pop lover


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 21, 2016)

You have good taste in TV


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't know you but guessing by your profile you might be pretty kawaiidesu


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 21, 2016)

Yay Undertale


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

Kawaii cupcake


----------



## Lumira (Jan 21, 2016)

you seem nice

- - - Post Merge - - -

ooph i was ninja'd

you _are_ nice ~


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

glitch??


----------



## Aali (Jan 21, 2016)

Your avi made me hungry

I think it's the hair dye on the ponytail made me think of strawberries


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

yum


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

pedo


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2016)

Is a bad apple.... also probably edgy


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm trying to stop being edgy, tbh XD
Didn't Toadsworth only appear in like 1 Mario game + The Mario + Luigi titles?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2016)

Justina said:


> I'm trying to stop being edgy, tbh XD
> Didn't Toadsworth only appear in like 1 Mario game + The Mario + Luigi titles?



uhhh, maybe? he debuted in sunshine pretty sure... he was in the baseball game i know too for gamecube, because I loved making all toad teams despite them sucking hahaha! but I got so happy the one time he scored a home run! I also just like the pun of toadsworthy.... i thought of maybe doing a name change, but I don't think i can... the little fame I have on here would be most likely lost


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

You give me memories of when I was new to TBT, I saw you everywhere


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2016)

Justina said:


> You give me memories of when I was new to TBT, I saw you everywhere



I'm more active at some points than others lol!


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

For a short while, maybe a week, I was the top poster everyday, with 100+ posts


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

Layla is a rad nickname/name


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 22, 2016)

I approve of your username.

Ninja'd but still. 

I feel like I should yell it at people who eat too loudly.


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

Give me your avi?
like oh my god?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

u s0 f4b


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

u s0 sw33t


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't want to be a cannible. I hate your sig


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

You best member on tbt <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

has a lot of waifus XD


----------



## Aali (Jan 22, 2016)

Has a lot of posts


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

rad xD

also this is not stalk thread xD


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

cayoot


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

raddddd


----------



## Aali (Jan 22, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

rad sig xD


----------



## Aali (Jan 22, 2016)

Cool turts


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

cool peep


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

dj dog in da house


----------



## Aali (Jan 22, 2016)

Awesome person


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

cuuute


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

pepe


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 22, 2016)

turt


----------



## tae (Jan 22, 2016)

is trash. i like trash.


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

has cool sig


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 22, 2016)

Eh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

mlg wal mart player


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

is a dirty ninja


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 22, 2016)

Very meme-ish


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

is not so salty unless it's wal mart pranks


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 22, 2016)

Bootiful


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Salteh


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 22, 2016)

Weird because they ship real people together.


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

A FREAKING NINJA


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 22, 2016)

scares me


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 22, 2016)

You like Steven Universe. I like you. Also I appreciate your aesthetic ;o;


----------



## Aali (Jan 22, 2016)

nice sig

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd that was meant for White Claw


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

I5 4 m4tur3 8 yr old
(WHO REMEMBERS THAT)
ninja'd
You seem cool <:


----------



## Aali (Jan 22, 2016)

....I'm 17

*take a step back*


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

(i was ninja'd)
You have a nice selection of dreamies <:


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

is noice


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

sexeh
funneh


----------



## Aali (Jan 22, 2016)

3cool


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Ninja'd
Coolio


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

are you justin or tina


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Layla


----------



## Aali (Jan 22, 2016)

Cool avi


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

100 years rick and morty


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

meme queen


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

likes waifus


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Let's join forces against delishush


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

memequeen is upset


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Gimme that pizza


----------



## tae (Jan 22, 2016)

sometimes i wonder if your parents know about your online life.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

They don't <^:


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 22, 2016)

You're fun. I like you :3c


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks, future buddy <:
SPOPE HAS BEEN BORN
SPODERMAN X PEPE


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

you're kinda weird. but kinda funny too.


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

mmm ninja'd

reminds me of pasta and therefore u r my favourite food-person


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Inspired me to create Spope, Spoder man x pepe


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

made the best ship ever, otp, number one, always will be


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

I get a different food everytime I put TBT in a new tab, so your sig partially LIES


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

you can be multiple foods


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

That is one kinky watermelon //lenny


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

you're alright.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

same


----------



## Aali (Jan 22, 2016)

Sameness


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

you're awesome


----------



## Locket (Jan 22, 2016)

Doesn't want a new sibling


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Lez be buddies


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

bad word sig


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm creeped out by your love of k-pop men but I think you're really awesome.


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

are u obsessed with pasta


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> bad word sig



i like to occasionally be riskeh


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

should I call u Layla


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> are u obsessed with pasta



are u obsessed with.. my obsession of pasta?


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

no


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> no



oh. [insert the same opinion of you I used last time]


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

I had a nice day. You're fantastic!


----------



## Friendly Dedede (Jan 22, 2016)

i see you almost everywhere in the basement forums
so active


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

ur fat


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

you're cool


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

you're amazing


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

you make me smile and i'm not sure why


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

aw thank you c:

you make me laugh with your fabulous signature


----------



## Aali (Jan 23, 2016)

You seem super nice


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

you seem very cool ^^


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

super nicee


----------



## Albuns (Jan 23, 2016)

Pretty sweet~ c:


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 23, 2016)

Never seen you before?


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

you're super awesome ~


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

i love your avatarrr


----------



## Jacob (Jan 23, 2016)

You seem pretty nice, I haven't really talked to you personally all that much but you seem interesting.
I also like your username.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 23, 2016)

Meme-tastic


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

cute signatures


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

you're cool.


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

you're cute


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2016)

Cute avi


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 23, 2016)

You're really nice from what I've seen.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2016)

^^Thanks, you seem really nice too!  also I like your avi and siggy


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

your signature is cool


----------



## Holla (Jan 23, 2016)

You love mittens.


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

Your icon is really cute!


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

okay


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

cutie


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Kpop tho <^:


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

that broken sig tho :')


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 23, 2016)

Koreaboo


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

...

Most mature on TBT


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

My sig isn't broken tho


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

It's showing up as broken For me


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

huh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 23, 2016)

I like you n.n! (as a friend  )


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

You're coolio


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

so are you


----------



## himeki (Jan 23, 2016)

acts like a 10 year old and is really annoying


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

is either rude or just kidding around


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

You're sweet


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

but i still like you because of snowbaz in your user title

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops that was for mayorevvie

sugarella you're da bomb


----------



## himeki (Jan 23, 2016)

Lumira said:


> but i still like you because of snowbaz in your user title
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



wait you know snowbaz?????


----------



## tae (Jan 23, 2016)

im indifferent.


----------



## himeki (Jan 23, 2016)

taesaek said:


> im indifferent.



same here for you :v


----------



## duckvely (Jan 23, 2016)

wants to kill me with exo pics 

rip ninja'd

seems friendly


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

you're nice


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

you're veryy nice c;



MayorEvvie said:


> wait you know snowbaz?????



yess. carry on is my literal fav thing ever.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 23, 2016)

don't really see you around but you seem nice


----------



## tae (Jan 23, 2016)

my fave little minseok stan.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

i see you everywhere but haven't really talked to you. you seem very cool


----------



## duckvely (Jan 23, 2016)

super nice + i get to spam your wall with exo 

ninja'd: based off of your posts in this thread you seem friendly


----------



## himeki (Jan 23, 2016)

Lumira said:


> you're veryy nice c;
> 
> 
> 
> yess. carry on is my literal fav thing ever.



oH MY GOD I THOUGHT ME AND MY FRIENDS WERE THE ONLY ONES WHO HAD READ IT

also
idk them


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

you have cute ocs


----------



## Aali (Jan 23, 2016)

Totally awesome


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

Likes that overrated show or whatever.


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

idk you


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

Oh god not one of those people.
Korea this, Korea that.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

you are ok



MayorEvvie said:


> oH MY GOD I THOUGHT ME AND MY FRIENDS WERE THE ONLY ONES WHO HAD READ IT



THIS BOOK NEEDS A SEQUEL OR SOMETHING. i need more snowbaz


----------



## himeki (Jan 23, 2016)

Lumira said:


> you are ok
> 
> 
> 
> THIS BOOK NEEDS A SEQUEL OR SOMETHING. i need more snowbaz



WHY DOES EVERYONE SAY THAT IT HAD A PERFECT ENDING

LIKES SNOWBAZ


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> WHY DOES EVERYONE SAY THAT IT HAD A PERFECT ENDING
> 
> LIKES SNOWBAZ



ik rowell had to make sure simon wasn't too op or something, but still. simon without magic is heartbreaking :'(

--

you have a cute avi and sig


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

who are you


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

someone who's 2 cool 4 you. jk

you seem like a meme lord


----------



## Albuns (Jan 23, 2016)

You seem sassy, classy, and not afraid to show it! Cx


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

why thank you

you seem like a cool person to me


----------



## Aali (Jan 23, 2016)

You seem nice


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

you're cool


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

you are cool too


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

cute


----------



## Aali (Jan 23, 2016)

Still seem nice

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJA'D


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

cute avi


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

nice beans


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

coool beans

and WTF there are 44 guests viewing??


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> coool beans
> 
> and WTF there are 44 guests viewing??



rad quiche 

idk probably google search bots


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

I love Turts


----------



## okaimii (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't know you


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

same but i guess ur cool haha


----------



## Kiera943 (Jan 23, 2016)

idk you really but you seem kawaii asf with those pusheen cats ;3


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

do you really think k-pop is so last year XD


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Marry me


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

your avatar came straight from heaven


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

why u like angry cats :/


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

you're adorbs



Sugarella said:


> why u like angry cats :/



because they're precious like this one:


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 23, 2016)

I've never seen you before but you seem fun. Also Steven Universe is a plus.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

Very cute avatar, also pink is a great color <3


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

Your username is nice


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 23, 2016)

I like your bunnycat


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

i like ur unmatching colors together


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

likes pusheen a lot


----------



## MissLily123 (Jan 24, 2016)

The turt game is strong with this one.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 24, 2016)

Cute


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

You're really nice c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

radddd <3


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

cayoottt <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

pusssssheeen also you joined on my bday a+++


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

yeeeeeeeeeeee u da bombb.commm <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

3rad5me


----------



## Aali (Jan 24, 2016)

Cool person


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

has teddy aka pedobear as dreamie.. cool peep


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

you're raaaaad


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

raddddddddderrrrrrr


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

fat cat yo


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 24, 2016)

Awesome person round these parts.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

seems cool and i like your avatar


----------



## Lumira (Jan 24, 2016)

you are cooool


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

^same and you avatar is v nice


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

you is cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

rad also i need to pee


----------



## MissLily123 (Jan 24, 2016)

Still those turts tho


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

rad wal mart player ;D


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 24, 2016)

That is a lot of posts


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

you seem like someone I know


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 24, 2016)

You seem adorbz


----------



## Nemo The Fish (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't know you


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 24, 2016)

Idk you either. Or anyone here really


----------



## Aali (Jan 24, 2016)

Your avi made me hungry


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 24, 2016)

I'll take that cake


----------



## Aali (Jan 24, 2016)

*hisses*


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 24, 2016)

you seem nice


----------



## Aali (Jan 24, 2016)

Hmm y like don't seem familiar


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

radd also you like clannad a++


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 24, 2016)

Active af xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

bish </3


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

bish <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 24, 2016)

Aali said:


> Hmm y like don't seem familiar



holy **** sorry i mistook you for someone else


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 24, 2016)

You are a weeb


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 24, 2016)

You are a meme trash


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 24, 2016)

A meme trash. Nice.

Nerdd


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

you're cool


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 24, 2016)

I've seen you around a bit


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

you're beginning to come around


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 24, 2016)

I feel like you would be very soft.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

same tbh


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 24, 2016)

can i eat you


----------



## Aali (Jan 24, 2016)

Awesome avi


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 24, 2016)

I miss my Super Mario: Sunshine progress now ;-;
I lost the SD card. I had like 80 stars


----------



## Aali (Jan 24, 2016)

I like you because you understood the refrence that is my town


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 24, 2016)

You seem cool


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 24, 2016)

idk you
buuuuut


Spoiler:


----------



## Jacob (Jan 25, 2016)

I like your avatar and username


----------



## boujee (Jan 25, 2016)

The old lady from the visit. Appears as nice but is creepy.


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 25, 2016)

Your user title is me 10/10


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 25, 2016)

I like you because you said "hello there" and smiled at me through the computer...


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

i've seen you around a bit and you look pretty rad


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 25, 2016)

But I'm not that big a fan of lasagna!


----------



## tae (Jan 25, 2016)

you make me think that you're someones alt.


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

you're blunt and you always say you're opinion and you remind me of my irl self
marry me but pls don't


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 25, 2016)

I like you because you like food and I like to eat


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 25, 2016)

Cake is nice


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 25, 2016)

Alice is a nice name


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank you 
So is Dawson


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

you're cute


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 25, 2016)

You seem cool


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 25, 2016)

It seems that you like sweets and I like sweets too, so we should be friends


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 25, 2016)

Friends are nice c:


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

You're also nice


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 25, 2016)

As are you


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

As are you


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2016)

welcome back lel


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

dank u


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 25, 2016)

has tainted us all


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

i love sin

enjoys watching elmo watch the world burn


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2016)

mothertrucking ninja


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

got ninja'd


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 26, 2016)

Let's be friends :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

you seem nice idk haven't seen ya around much


----------



## Aali (Jan 26, 2016)

Ninja master


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 26, 2016)

Friendly ^ xD


----------



## Aali (Jan 26, 2016)

Uber nice


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 26, 2016)

Seems cool and your avi is cute~


----------



## tae (Jan 26, 2016)

i haven't seen you around much recently, but in the past i believe you were always very opinionated and i like that.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 26, 2016)

You are so rad and I miss hanging with you


----------



## Damniel (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Caddy


----------



## N e s s (Jan 26, 2016)

A scumlord


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 26, 2016)

Dont rly know u


----------



## N e s s (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't know you but i know you like dolphins


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 26, 2016)

Likes to sell a lot of things


----------



## tae (Jan 26, 2016)

has cute collectibles.


----------



## Damniel (Jan 26, 2016)

N e s s said:


> A scumlord



Lord implies I'm actually good at being scum


I like how you are very direct in your opinions.


----------



## Aali (Jan 26, 2016)

you seem nice


----------



## teto (Jan 26, 2016)

100 years del and aali


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 26, 2016)

^ Seems nice - Loving your avatar!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 26, 2016)

Seems like a cool newbie!!


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice collectibles c:


----------



## teto (Jan 26, 2016)

cute


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 26, 2016)

you seem cool


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 26, 2016)

loves sweets :3


----------



## teto (Jan 26, 2016)

Julian is cool so ur cool


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 26, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Julian is cool so ur cool



hehe thx (just got him today)...


you like furry fluffy animals in your siggy :3


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 26, 2016)

Seems super spirited


----------



## teto (Jan 26, 2016)

Cute and fluffy and cool


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 26, 2016)

K00l and sexe


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

likes elfen lied a+++


----------



## teto (Jan 26, 2016)

sad jesus
(wake me up
wake me up inside)


----------



## Aali (Jan 26, 2016)

Avi reminds me of cookie cat


----------



## teto (Jan 26, 2016)

Avi is Cookie Cat! Nice spot!
avi is adorable


----------



## Aali (Jan 26, 2016)

AVI MAKES ME HUNGRY FOR A COOKIE CAT AAAH


----------



## teto (Jan 26, 2016)

Signature is cute


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

you're fun


----------



## Peter (Jan 26, 2016)

oooh you changed your username; super nice


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

you're super friendly


----------



## teto (Jan 26, 2016)

i didn't realise you were sugarella rip me


----------



## Mao (Jan 26, 2016)

cool sig

refreshed my page 3 times to see what food I am


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

you seem nice


----------



## tae (Jan 26, 2016)

is a sweetie.


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

you're super cool


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 26, 2016)

aixoo said:


> you're super friendly



You're Sugarella?!


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

yeah?? lmao


----------



## Aali (Jan 26, 2016)

You seem ni--OH YOU CHANGED YOUR USERNAME


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 26, 2016)

Ninja!! ^ Hahah


----------



## Aali (Jan 26, 2016)

Didn't k ow it was you for a sec


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

yessss

you're super coool


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 26, 2016)

^ Cute new username


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

I like your username too!!


----------



## Aali (Jan 26, 2016)

Cute avi


----------



## tae (Jan 26, 2016)

i guess i'm pretty indifferent.


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

you're really fun to talk to


----------



## Crash (Jan 26, 2016)

your new username is cute cx

//just realized someone said this exact same thing like three posts ago but its still cute​


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

i've seen you everywhere and you seem pretty cool


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 26, 2016)

Seems pretty cool


----------



## Aali (Jan 26, 2016)

Likes the blue leaf forum


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

cutie overload


----------



## Aali (Jan 26, 2016)

super nice


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

avi is dressed up like moe and for that i love you forever


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

your username is so cute snjsjd


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 26, 2016)

Is pretty sweet


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 26, 2016)

Has some awesome art!


----------



## tae (Jan 26, 2016)

likes dancing cats so them must be cool.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

seems really cool


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 26, 2016)

^ Nice avatar, Haven't seen you around the forums much yet I don't think though xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 26, 2016)

Rad newbie with a lot of TBT XD


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

You are totally *not* a sack of nothingness! You are amazing in your own way


----------



## tae (Jan 26, 2016)

you're gonna melt of cuteness with all those mittens.


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

woo your lineup is awesome so far.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 26, 2016)

Is mah buddy
I'm back, bishes, prepare to suffer c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 26, 2016)

I think you are pretty chirstmasy


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 26, 2016)

You bought an ancient candle from me


----------



## tae (Jan 26, 2016)

damn you're unbanned?


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 27, 2016)

Super rad awesome sauce


----------



## jiny (Jan 27, 2016)

Super rad!!


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

taesaek said:


> damn you're unbanned?



yes
apologies

To aixooy: Uber rad


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 27, 2016)

noice c:


----------



## Cailey (Jan 27, 2016)

seems pretty nice I guess!


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

10/10
ninja'd but still true


----------



## jiny (Jan 27, 2016)

Uber


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Made me fall in love with kpop


----------



## tae (Jan 27, 2016)

can be the new koreaboo of the forum then.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

no


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 27, 2016)

posts 8/8 memes


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

I vow to post no pepe for a month


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

PEPE


----------



## tae (Jan 27, 2016)

got some pretty rad moments i've been around for. ~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

nice and rad peep


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

It's me times over 9000


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

pepe bish


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Rad


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Meme lovin ****  that I vibe with


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ I don't know you but you seem cool haha


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Idk much about you, other than that you won a giveaway
Eeeeh I need bells to change meh username


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

pepe


----------



## teto (Jan 27, 2016)

sad jesus
dj dog


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

pepe=pope


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Giant conspiracy theory


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

illuminati confirmed


----------



## teto (Jan 27, 2016)

rad person


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

yu be rad


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

rad pepe


----------



## Aali (Jan 27, 2016)

You seem meme-like

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have typed Ninja'd so many times on this phone
My phone recognizes it as a real word, no red underline


----------



## teto (Jan 27, 2016)

got ninja'd hah


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

yur rad tu


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

mothertruck pepe ninja


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Is a ocean man cinnamon roll


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

ninja'd but tru m8


----------



## Aali (Jan 27, 2016)

You seem meme-like


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

yu speke de truth m8


----------



## Aali (Jan 27, 2016)

The one and only Pepe gem


----------



## teto (Jan 27, 2016)

cute avatar


----------



## Albuns (Jan 27, 2016)

You seem like a fun person~


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

You seem cool


----------



## tae (Jan 27, 2016)

nerd.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

raddddd maannn


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ You seem nice and funny


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 27, 2016)

Whoopee you won a giveaway


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 27, 2016)

I like cupcakes


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 27, 2016)

i have no idea


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

I didn't know cupcakes were advanced enough to type.


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

Ninja'd!!

^ You seem very nice around the forums ^.^


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

you seem nice and cool lineup of collectibles


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 27, 2016)

I ship you and KaydeeKrunk.


----------



## okaimii (Jan 27, 2016)

you're cool


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ Cool username and kinda trippy signature xD


----------



## teto (Jan 27, 2016)

seems rad


----------



## Aali (Jan 27, 2016)

Cookie cat *_*


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ Still soo loving that avatar! - You seem chill

Edit: Ninja'd!! But still chill regardless xD


----------



## okaimii (Jan 27, 2016)

You seem really nice!


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you ^.^ As do you! - I also love the reindeer collectible in your line up <3


----------



## Lumira (Jan 27, 2016)

cute username!


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 27, 2016)

Haha you seem pretty chic


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ You seem nice - And I like your avatar


----------



## okaimii (Jan 27, 2016)

The best


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 27, 2016)

Haven't seen ya much, but seems cool


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 27, 2016)

Seems pretty cool


----------



## lucitine (Jan 27, 2016)

Very nice & Friendly~


----------



## jiny (Jan 27, 2016)

You're nice


----------



## Aali (Jan 27, 2016)

You rock my socks


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 27, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ You seem very nice - Also love your avatar.. super cute!


----------



## Aali (Jan 27, 2016)

Awesome collectables arrangement!


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ Cute signature - Loving the blue rose above Melba xP


----------



## Aali (Jan 27, 2016)

Melba is too precious for this world

Cool username


----------



## Lumira (Jan 27, 2016)

you're a sweetie


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ Just noticed your words under your username are "Shut up Morty" - If that is a reference of Rick and Morty you just got way cooler in my books xD

*edit:* Ninja'd! But you seem nice *Lumira *- loving that username ^.^


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 27, 2016)

Sup cool newbie


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ Heeeyy xD I'm jealous of that cute little ice cream cone collectible ^.^ You're pretty rad


----------



## Aali (Jan 27, 2016)

Just noticed you're new oAo


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

rad


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

coolio


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

nice :33


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 28, 2016)

The turts, dang them  turts, turt queen


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

radbberry and cool fr peep


----------



## Crash (Jan 28, 2016)

the coolest 
and really nice! c:​


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

really nice new leaf player c:


----------



## Aali (Jan 28, 2016)

Awesome person


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 28, 2016)

You seem coolio


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 28, 2016)

You seem like you have a sweet tooth, guessing from your avatar and signature. Same here.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Your username hints that you're a cinnamon roll!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

rad magical girl? xD


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 28, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

nice a rad person c: lol dat gif tho


----------



## teto (Jan 28, 2016)

rad sad jesus, kool kollectibles


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

A pleb that seem chill af


----------



## Aali (Jan 28, 2016)

I haven't seen you before but I like your avi


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

you're cool m8


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 28, 2016)

Really nice but has a lot of things bothering them


----------



## teto (Jan 28, 2016)

you remind me of chocolate
sweet person


----------



## Aali (Jan 28, 2016)

awesome avi sig combo


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Your avatar looks like a precious bun and now I needa hug somebody.


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

your avatar is adorable and you seem like a nice person


----------



## tae (Jan 28, 2016)

always really kind to people.


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

super fun to talk to <3


----------



## teto (Jan 28, 2016)

cool person


----------



## Aali (Jan 28, 2016)

sig is making me dizzy @_@


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 28, 2016)

^ Seems pretty chill - Like your new avatar too ^.^

Ninja'd xD - But to correct it.. Seems pretty awesome xD


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 28, 2016)

the definition of awesome


----------



## Aali (Jan 28, 2016)

You seem nice


----------



## teto (Jan 28, 2016)

you just ninja'd me cri

no but i love ur user title


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

rad sig XD


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Is an oversized jellybean in disguise


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

XD wtf

rad tea m8


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 28, 2016)

m8 is the best word ever i r8 you 8/8


----------



## teto (Jan 28, 2016)

could be cat jesus in disguise????


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

nah lol

foooood


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 28, 2016)

very fun and cool



Delishush said:


> could be cat jesus in disguise????



*erases memory*

you people read nothing


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 28, 2016)

funny :3


----------



## teto (Jan 28, 2016)

cute avatae
r


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

radddd


----------



## Aali (Jan 28, 2016)

cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

cool cat


----------



## teto (Jan 28, 2016)

sad jesus


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 28, 2016)

wru food ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

cupcakessssss mrs. robinson


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 28, 2016)

addict tbh


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

ur familiar


----------



## teto (Jan 28, 2016)

formerly sugarella


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

memer


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

rad bruh


----------



## Aali (Jan 28, 2016)

2kool


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 28, 2016)

You're coolio


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 28, 2016)

^ Preeee decent ^.^


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 28, 2016)

Alright
I want those bells


----------



## NursePhantump (Jan 28, 2016)

You are obviously a great person because you like Stitches A+++ gold star you did a good

- - - Post Merge - - -

well that post was a fraction of a second late instead at the alice person cupcakes are neat and you probably like cute pastel things like I do so still A+++ and you still get a gold star because you probably did something gold star worthy today


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 28, 2016)

Meme Magee*
That title belongs to Justina,


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

idk seems nice yo yo


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 28, 2016)

You too


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

I miss you ;-;


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 28, 2016)

You're nice


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

You _were_


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

noice


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 28, 2016)

^ You seem kind


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

You're nice


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 28, 2016)

You're nice also ^.^ - Loving your mitten collectible collection <3 

Is that you in your avatar? Just curious xD


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

Noo haha it's a member of BTS - k-pop group XD


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

when I see you, I see


Spoiler:


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

lol you're noice


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 28, 2016)

Aaaah Okii, haha - wasn't sure as I noticed your previous avatar was the same person xD


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

Haha, it's fine. You seem like a nice person to hang around with!


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

Rad m8


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 28, 2016)

TETO FTFW


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

you seem cool


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

Rad


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

radder


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

coo m8


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

you're perfect for the circus


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

so are you


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 28, 2016)

You're a mad cultist of the quote cult.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

why thank you

you are beauteous

- - - Post Merge - - -

ugh ninja'd

you seem quite fabulous


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

You're awsum


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

wei all rad


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

ur kewl


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

ty m8


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

Teto is cool


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

ty
so are you


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

as aixoo said, teto is cooool


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

You're so fabulus


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

so are you


----------



## Aali (Jan 28, 2016)

you seem super nice


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 28, 2016)

Very sweet c:


----------



## Aali (Jan 28, 2016)

Haven't seen you in forever


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

nice new siggy


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 29, 2016)

You're all great <:


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 29, 2016)

Cool friend


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

You're a cool jelly bean.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2016)

i want ur quote sig back man ur rad


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 29, 2016)

^ Your nice.. Love the pinwheel collectible!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 29, 2016)

I haven't seen you much.. But you seem cool


----------



## lars708 (Jan 29, 2016)

Sorry but your sig is a bit bland (idk anything personal about you lol)


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 29, 2016)

nah its ok, i agree

Awesome avatar :3


----------



## lars708 (Jan 29, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> nah its ok, i agree
> 
> Awesome avatar :3



Thanks! Yours is very nice too!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you!

Your sig is equally as cool


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 29, 2016)

^ First time seeing you around I think, but you seem nice ^.^


----------



## Jacob (Jan 29, 2016)

You seem pleasant to talk to


----------



## tae (Jan 29, 2016)

sass master jacob. <3


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm not so sure


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 29, 2016)

^ You seem Canadian xD Are you Canadian ??


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

You're always on this thread~


----------



## Aali (Jan 29, 2016)

cute avi


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

you changed your avi from the cute moe girk ;n;
but your new one is cute so it's ok ~


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

you're super coooool


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 29, 2016)

Rad m8


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

2 cool


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

rad pepe


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

chill pepe


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

buddy(?)


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

buddy(!)


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

yey


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

gives courage to others to make them wipe bugs off their screen


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

thats nice


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

you are artgasmic


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

<^:


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

^ You seem like you have a good sense of humor


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

You seem nice


----------



## lars708 (Jan 30, 2016)

Why did you change your username T-T


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

you seem really friendly


----------



## Aali (Jan 30, 2016)

Likes kpop


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

You like UTAU


----------



## Aali (Jan 30, 2016)

I haven't used it in ages XD 

You have a cool new username


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 30, 2016)

You seem cool


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

you're okay you seem suspicious tho


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 30, 2016)

Bah
Kpop is fab


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

the way you type is so familiar


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 30, 2016)

Is that so


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

yes but I guess you're cool


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 30, 2016)

So are you :3


----------



## lars708 (Jan 30, 2016)

<3 

Thats all lmao


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

You're chill


----------



## Aali (Jan 30, 2016)

You're awesome


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 30, 2016)

You seem cool


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

You're cool because you like cupcakes


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

You seem like a pretty laid back type of person


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 31, 2016)

Adios bells


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 31, 2016)

Making me want a cupcake. Seems really nice


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 31, 2016)

Your sig tho


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

You're cool


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 31, 2016)

So are you :3


----------



## Aali (Jan 31, 2016)

Seems nice


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 31, 2016)

seems like she has a nice town.. MARSHAL <3


----------



## Aali (Jan 31, 2016)

My town is a hot mess XD

Has Flurry <3 love her singing voice


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

You are awesome :3


----------



## Aali (Jan 31, 2016)

Your sigs are simple and super cute all the time ;-;


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

The GFX you made is cuuuute


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 31, 2016)

I love all your siggies


----------



## Aali (Jan 31, 2016)

aixoo said:


> The GFX you made is cuuuute



Awww thanks ;w;



A l i c e: Your avi makes me hungry


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

You're friendly


----------



## Aali (Jan 31, 2016)

Your NN ID is cute XD


----------



## lars708 (Jan 31, 2016)

Moe is your dreamie. You are awesome instantly


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 31, 2016)

Bayonetta woo


----------



## Aali (Jan 31, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Moe is your dreamie. You are awesome instantly



Ditto to you 

A l i c e seems nice


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

nice girl


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 31, 2016)

You seem awesome
Yep, it is :3


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

your username and avatar are cute c:


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 31, 2016)

Your username is so pretty!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

cool turt


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 31, 2016)

Hawt af. Lemme send you my old fr stuff


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

rly cool turt also hyogo a+++++

yes pls


----------



## MissLily123 (Jan 31, 2016)

Oooh the Turt Queen is in..in... the... L word! AHHH! *Runs for cover*

XD You are a cool person ^.^


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

You're super kind


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

rad peep man


----------



## milkyi (Jan 31, 2016)

you're pretty chill


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

you're radder


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

neat-o


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

classy? xD idek you're nice


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

i think you're cool af


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

rly cool turt


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

rlly cool tert


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

2 cool 4 school


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 31, 2016)

Makes me think of classi from south park. Seems nice


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

you're cool because you watch the office


----------



## kikiiii (Jan 31, 2016)

has a nice aesthetic !


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

your signature is adorable !!


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 31, 2016)

^ You seem very nice and also goofy xD


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

you like cats!! that makes you a friend of mine


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

you make me smile (//because of the gif that the smile link in your sig sent me to)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 1, 2016)

You're very funny and seem to be down to earth.


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 1, 2016)

Every time I see you around you're always very kind ^.^


----------



## tae (Feb 1, 2016)

you always seem to be patient and kind with everyone.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

rad and ur cool


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 1, 2016)

^ You seem pretty chill


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 1, 2016)

^ You like collecting all the birthstones and your new to the forums here! Welcome n.n You have two cycle towns with very kawaii names and a Main town with a cute mayor name.  Also, your dreamies aren't all tier 1 which I like because it seems like everyone is going for Tier 1.


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 1, 2016)

Seems super nice! I don't think I know you to well so hello!


----------



## tae (Feb 1, 2016)

is a cherry hero <3


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 1, 2016)

^ You seem like a collectible collector xD I love your line up


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 1, 2016)

Very generous (idk I saw you bidding for another person on a villager thread)


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 1, 2016)

Is pretty nice!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

radddddbbberrrryyy


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 1, 2016)

Where did that come from XD

Super active turt master


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

ur cool bb <3


----------



## cassieok5 (Feb 1, 2016)

Turtles? Is yurts supposed to mean turtles if so your a legend cos turtles are amazing..


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 1, 2016)

Seems to know all the knew trends


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

turt=turtle indeed

also apple you're nice? lol


----------



## A l i c e. (Feb 1, 2016)

TURTS


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

MRS ROBINSON


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 1, 2016)

^ Funny .... and turtles xD


----------



## Crash (Feb 1, 2016)

so sweet!​


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

xD cooool


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

rad


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

raddddddd


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 1, 2016)

pretty cool person!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

radbberry assf


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

turt-ally awesome (hue)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

huehue rad memes


----------



## Lumira (Feb 1, 2016)

noice


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice - and I like the little hearts in your signature ^.^ Cute


----------



## jiny (Feb 1, 2016)

You're awesome


----------



## Lumira (Feb 1, 2016)

thank you!



Kayrii said:


> Nice - and I like the little hearts in your signature ^.^ Cute



you're pawesome


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 1, 2016)

Pretty cool


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 1, 2016)

Very interesting username! (in a good way, of course)


----------



## jiny (Feb 1, 2016)

You're cool


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 1, 2016)

Really nice :3


----------



## nami26 (Feb 1, 2016)

ur cool


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 1, 2016)

I haven't seen you before. You seem cool, though.


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 1, 2016)

Pretty chill :3


----------



## Lumira (Feb 1, 2016)

your sig is scary af but your avi is very cute. overall you're pretty cool in my book.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 1, 2016)

sassy af you seen really nice


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 1, 2016)

A cool and relaxed person ^^ It's fun to play basement games with you too, even if we're just counting lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd. Sorry D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mudkipz seems to have an awesome sense of humor


----------



## Lumira (Feb 1, 2016)

counting with you is my life passion <3

you're super duper chill


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 1, 2016)

likes shojo manga?


----------



## Espurr (Feb 2, 2016)

Not known well by me,  but has impeccable timing with the void.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 2, 2016)

don't know you well but you seem nice ^_^


----------



## teshima (Feb 2, 2016)

im lactose intolerant and your title triggered me


----------



## Crash (Feb 2, 2016)

i think this is the first time i've seen you, but ur comment made me laugh​


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

you seem very friendly


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

^ Kind and friendly - Seems like a music lover


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

very nice and friendly


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

Very sassy and classy


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

walmart pro crasher


----------



## newleaves (Feb 2, 2016)

rich in tbt bells (ღ′◡‵) seems nice and rlly helpful to other ppl


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

(thanks i try to save em but i keep buying igb or fr treas lmao)

idek you seem cool also welcome to the site :3


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

Pretty rad


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 2, 2016)

Seems to be quite chill and stoic.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

Awesome. Awesome sig, too


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

cooooooool peep


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

^ Funny and kind


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

rad new leaf addict


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

^ Been addicted since it came out xD - I don't see you post much about ACNL or on the ACNL boards - idk, maybe I just don't see them because I'm blind.. But regardless of how much you play/if you play ACNL - You're still preeeetty damn chill in my books

*edit*: NINJA'D ! >.< But you seem pretty chill also ^.^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

lol i do actually play the game but i barely have enough time for one  also that was in a good way


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

im running out of stuff to say Uh.. You're awesome and very creative when it comes to crashing walmart xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

ahah thanks ya you're still rad walmart player too xD


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

you like turts, i like turts, so you must be rad.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

yass you're rad also that sigquote lmao


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

the same yo


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 2, 2016)

See you a lot and think you're pretty rad and smart. ;v;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

coooool person also that undertale gif makes me laugh lol


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

Rad walmart wrecker


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

rad hetalia fan


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Sassy and classy


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

my fav counting buddy


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Aww, same. A great member of the counting brigade


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

i'm surprised we're already almost at 1000 again


great artist


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

you're cool


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

you're great


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

super nice !!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

You're cool.


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

you're cool as well


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

seems really nice, and easy to talk to.


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

you're a nice friend to talk to :')


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 3, 2016)

Seems pretty sweet


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

rad asf and nice fr bud


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 3, 2016)

this chica is cool af


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

^same also your film taste a+++


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 3, 2016)

Pretty darn Rad


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

a+ qt pie.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 3, 2016)

You're cool


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

dat sweden avatar lel


----------



## jiny (Feb 3, 2016)

you're amazing turt.


----------



## nami26 (Feb 3, 2016)

seems cool as a cucumber


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

pika-rad


----------



## jiny (Feb 3, 2016)

super awesome m8.


----------



## boujee (Feb 3, 2016)

idk who you are


----------



## milkyi (Feb 3, 2016)

You're pretty chill and I admire you from afar.


----------



## jiny (Feb 3, 2016)

You're cool and a nice friend


----------



## Crash (Feb 4, 2016)

i still can't believe you're only like 11, you definitely seem older/more mature​


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

super nice person c:


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 4, 2016)

^ Very nice -  lemon party ;D


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

^rad beans  lemons 5ever


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

rad


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

cooooool peep also raddest butt in here


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

you're so cool


----------



## boujee (Feb 4, 2016)

my btch


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

cool af


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 4, 2016)

Eh


----------



## boujee (Feb 4, 2016)

my Hetalia phase


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 5, 2016)

Is a really nice and super cool person, love talking to you


----------



## pipty (Feb 5, 2016)

Chocolat???


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

I HAVE MIXED FEELINGS


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 5, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

ew


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 5, 2016)

You're honest. A bit..."loud", but I usually enjoy your posts, for the most part.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 5, 2016)

cutiepie ^^
edit: ninja'd that was for Izzy
@X2k5a7y You have some mildly disturbing gifs but are very funny and independent, as in you don't let other people get in your way or push you over


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 5, 2016)

Ahh you seem really kind!


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 5, 2016)

funny gif and thank you!
seems like a fun person i would have liked to hang out with during my teen years


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

is bae


----------



## pipty (Feb 5, 2016)

Baeblade


----------



## riummi (Feb 5, 2016)

i don't even know you ;u; i'm sure you're a decent human being


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 5, 2016)

kind person and great artist


----------



## Crash (Feb 5, 2016)

you seem really nice c:​


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

really nice


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 5, 2016)

Seems cool :0


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

lemons.. uh well havent seen you much but seem nice?


----------



## boujee (Feb 5, 2016)

my drink recommender


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 5, 2016)

Cool person


----------



## tae (Feb 5, 2016)

has calmed down in a basement a bit. nice.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 5, 2016)

Why thank you
You inspired me

You're really cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

raddest walmartcrasher


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 5, 2016)

Same with you too


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

coooool d00d


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 5, 2016)

Very nice person


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

rad butt


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 5, 2016)

^ Lemon  - Pretty awesome


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

xD nice new leaf dood


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

nice lil turt


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

raddest buttt <3


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 5, 2016)

Cool person


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

you're awesome


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 5, 2016)

Total cutie


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 5, 2016)

Sig is scary


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

they seem like an otaku


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

You seem to like adventure time


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 5, 2016)

You're cool!


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

you are a very nice person


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 6, 2016)

Is cool because you like the office


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

same to you


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

babe


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 6, 2016)

who do u think u are


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

weeb


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 6, 2016)

awesome


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

really cool and nice dood c:


----------



## nami26 (Feb 6, 2016)

really noice


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

the same


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

super noice


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

raddest butt <3


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 6, 2016)

nice person c:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

cool basement poster ^^


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

awesome


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

coooool basement bro/sis/etc.


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 6, 2016)

noice


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

noicer


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 6, 2016)

noicest


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

rly rad cat


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

super rad


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

best rad <3


----------



## Byngo (Feb 6, 2016)

all I know is that you're trying to steal the title "lemon queen" from me 

(I'm more of a lemon ho though)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

nah not really just javing fun in that thread

cool illumi-natty though


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

super turt


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

oi, rad butt <3


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

cool person


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

coooool


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

ayyyyy you're too rad


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

You seem awesome.


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

You seem super sweet


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 6, 2016)

u seem cool B)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

ahuhuhu rad


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

2 cool 4 everyone


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 6, 2016)

You're greeaat


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

Don't know you unfortunately


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

i've seen you around, you seem nice


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

ahha hahahaha you're so nice


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

you're a ball of fun


----------



## Crash (Feb 6, 2016)

i've seen you all over the basement, you seem nice C:​


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 6, 2016)

You seem like the most famous person on tbt and I love your dream town!


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

you like pastel pink so woohoo


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2016)

RAD ASF BUTTTTTTT


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

RAD ASF


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 7, 2016)

Pretty darn cool i must say


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 7, 2016)

Cool person!


----------



## Lumira (Feb 7, 2016)

i think you're gr8


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

gr8ter


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2016)

Seems to be quite pleasant and sweet and friendly and cool and (more terms used every page )


----------



## Puffy (Feb 7, 2016)

You have a really cute username, meaning you are cool!


----------



## Crash (Feb 7, 2016)

your signature is really cute & you seem nice :>​


----------



## Lumira (Feb 7, 2016)

you're the coolest kid on the block


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

ur cool


----------



## Lumira (Feb 7, 2016)

your user title is great


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

same to u


----------



## Crash (Feb 7, 2016)

cool af, as always ;v;​


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

very nice, i'd love to have a conversation with you sometime ;u;


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

too addicted to this sit


----------



## Discord (Feb 7, 2016)

You sound like a really kind and generous person in most cases.


----------



## boujee (Feb 8, 2016)

a train wreck


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 8, 2016)

Super fun to talk with :3 you are pretty cool


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 8, 2016)

Cadberry is radberry


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

radddddd <3


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 8, 2016)

You're cool


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

pro walmart crasher


----------



## lars708 (Feb 8, 2016)

You are a little too active here  

Jk luv u bby


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

^same rly nice peep


----------



## teto (Feb 8, 2016)

almost at 30k
seems just like yesterday you were at 27k
waitaminute
hail moko


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

^best butt 5life


----------



## teto (Feb 8, 2016)

damn right i got the best butt


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

oh yeaa a+


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 8, 2016)

Very active on tbt


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

raddest bberry around


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 8, 2016)

always awesome and friendly


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

rly nice and your avatar is v cool beans


----------



## Discord (Feb 8, 2016)

The most active user


----------



## Tensu (Feb 8, 2016)

Goat unicorn


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 8, 2016)

Seems pretty chill, cool guy


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

radd d


----------



## Discord (Feb 8, 2016)

a kaydeekrunk lover


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

a super mario bros. 3 boss lol


----------



## Lumira (Feb 8, 2016)

has a cool pinwheel collectible that moves


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 8, 2016)

Cool person


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

i read that as pinbutt collectible wtf

anyways raddest walmart crasher


----------



## jiny (Feb 8, 2016)

Raddest butt in the forum


----------



## Discord (Feb 8, 2016)

a person with a interest in anime


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 8, 2016)

Awesome person!


----------



## Discord (Feb 8, 2016)

You too are an awesome person.


----------



## Lumira (Feb 8, 2016)

you seem pretty cool


----------



## jiny (Feb 8, 2016)

rad


----------



## Lumira (Feb 8, 2016)

radder


----------



## Discord (Feb 8, 2016)

The raddest of the rad


----------



## jiny (Feb 8, 2016)

Rad bcuz discord


----------



## Puffy (Feb 8, 2016)

You have a nice aesthetic sense


----------



## Heyden (Feb 8, 2016)

ily jade


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 8, 2016)

cool i guess


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 8, 2016)

Weren't you once mayor of Weedtown?
Pretty dank, if I do say so myself


----------



## jiny (Feb 8, 2016)

super awesome


----------



## Discord (Feb 8, 2016)

Generous and honest


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 8, 2016)

I dislike them


----------



## jiny (Feb 8, 2016)

You're fun


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 9, 2016)

a little sweetie


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

raddest berry around


----------



## Lumira (Feb 9, 2016)

coolio


----------



## Crash (Feb 9, 2016)

really cool & nice ;v;​


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

Really nice person with an awesome sig.


----------



## Lumira (Feb 9, 2016)

cool person with a great avi


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 9, 2016)

KOREABOO
nah jk
Nice friend


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

Pretty cool


----------



## riummi (Feb 9, 2016)

smells like syrup


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

You're super cool!


----------



## Crash (Feb 9, 2016)

i don't think i've talked to you before, but your sig is adorable c:
//ninja'd dammit

but i like your sig too!​


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)

double ninja! 

you're super cool


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

You're super sweet


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)

your sig is awesome


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

Your sig is super cute!


----------



## Puffy (Feb 9, 2016)

you have good taste in signatures ;3c


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

Why thank you ;3
You make awesome sigs!


----------



## Artist (Feb 9, 2016)

you seem pretty cool


----------



## Discord (Feb 9, 2016)

seems like a pretty cool person.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 9, 2016)

u seem p cool m8


----------



## Llust (Feb 9, 2016)

i dont know you, but you seem pretty nice


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 10, 2016)

snazzy


----------



## Crash (Feb 10, 2016)

i haven't talked to you before, but I really like your collectible lineup c:​


----------



## lars708 (Feb 10, 2016)

EWW JELLYFISH


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

really cool friend


----------



## jiny (Feb 10, 2016)

a great person


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

raddest butt 8/8


----------



## lars708 (Feb 10, 2016)

Noiru was better :3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

stfu  i thought you were 8/8 but now idek


----------



## lars708 (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> stfu  i thought you were 8/8 but now idek



You are just jealous of my better butt


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

wanna jav a blast 8/8?


----------



## lars708 (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> wanna jav a blast 8/8?



Looking forward to it already  ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

sweet quiche 4/20 m8


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2016)

Seems to be a bit of a memester.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 10, 2016)

Awesome person


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 10, 2016)

Seems pretty cool


----------



## Lumira (Feb 10, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

cool basement dweller


----------



## Lumira (Feb 10, 2016)

same goes for you~


----------



## jiny (Feb 10, 2016)

awesome


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

raddest butt 8/8


----------



## VividVero (Feb 10, 2016)

10/10 IGN


----------



## jiny (Feb 10, 2016)

11/10 best ever


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 10, 2016)

You're sweet


----------



## lars708 (Feb 11, 2016)

Where is your dull siggy, i liked it lol


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 11, 2016)

You're pretty awesome. Flashy sig, by the way


----------



## jiny (Feb 11, 2016)

nice sig


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 12, 2016)

You're amazing c:


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 12, 2016)

Super nice :3


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 12, 2016)

you you cute.... i guess


----------



## Crash (Feb 12, 2016)

always really cool & helpful c:​


----------



## lars708 (Feb 12, 2016)

The fish in your siggy is kjoot ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

weed


----------



## lars708 (Feb 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> weed



More than ever


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

420 bruh


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 12, 2016)

Seems to have... um... quite a thing for turtles...


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 12, 2016)

You're super cool!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

umm rainbow barf weed cool cherry m8


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

noice m8


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

best trash 8/8


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 13, 2016)

weed/8


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

noice ayoo


----------



## Crash (Feb 13, 2016)

raddest ​


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

nice 

also camellia was the name of my old town


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

rad weed butt 4/20


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

8/8


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

best kpop trash 10/10


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 13, 2016)

A very active and nice user.


----------



## Crash (Feb 13, 2016)

you seem nice & i really like your town name!​


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

very nice and helpful c:


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 13, 2016)

A cool user that posts a lot


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 13, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 13, 2016)

Seems like a nice person


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 14, 2016)

Seems like a nice user


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 14, 2016)

You're really nice


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 15, 2016)

Awesome ^ Super active! And holy smokes.. almost 15K posts! >.<


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 15, 2016)

You're pretty cool


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 15, 2016)

You always seem chill, we should really get to know each other~


----------



## Albuns (Feb 15, 2016)

You look pretty pink and perky~


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

pretty kawaii


----------



## pixemi (Feb 15, 2016)

very cute! seems like a nice person


----------



## nami26 (Feb 15, 2016)

seems cool as a cucumber!!!!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2016)

Seems to be a generally average person (As in jack of all trades of many traits?). Probably snipes Ebay bids, you post ninja.


----------



## Crash (Feb 15, 2016)

you seem really cool c:​


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

you seem very interesting <3


----------



## piichinu (Feb 15, 2016)

_ugh_


----------



## teto (Feb 15, 2016)

you're someone who's changed their user i just _dont know who it is_


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

marusu said:


> _ugh_



ugh ur face


----------



## piichinu (Feb 15, 2016)

_UGH_


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

UGHERRR


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

dankest cat weed


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

rektest shrek out there


----------



## Izaya (Feb 15, 2016)

cat


----------



## teto (Feb 15, 2016)

not cat


----------



## Izaya (Feb 15, 2016)

shaking cat.


----------



## Jacob (Feb 15, 2016)

not sure who u r but seems cool


----------



## teto (Feb 15, 2016)

dank avatar


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

a rekting weed


----------



## teto (Feb 15, 2016)

yes i will be urs


----------



## Izaya (Feb 15, 2016)

yes i am hype


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

8/8 huuhuhhu


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

1/0 hardeeharharhuehuehuhe


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 15, 2016)

The only thing I know about you is that you like old music, so there's that.


----------



## teto (Feb 15, 2016)

cute sig


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> The only thing I know about you is that you like old music, so there's that.



idk where u got that info but thats incorrect hah

- - - Post Merge - - -



Delishush said:


> cute sig



cute face


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 15, 2016)

You're cool


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

Pretty cool in my eyes.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 15, 2016)

cool :3


----------



## duckvely (Feb 15, 2016)

seems nice~


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

sweeter than sugar


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 15, 2016)

Seems cool


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

sweet as weed


----------



## Espurr (Feb 16, 2016)

Ten points for the hoers.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 16, 2016)

Seems really nice


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 16, 2016)

I never met you before, but I like your signature (I guess)


----------



## Espurr (Feb 16, 2016)

Quite the artist if I do say so.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 16, 2016)

You seem cool ~
and your avatar is coot


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 16, 2016)

love that sig


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

roses make me happy


----------



## Crash (Feb 16, 2016)

really cool & usually makes me hungry c:​


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Feb 16, 2016)

You're cool, and I love your sig


----------



## Lumira (Feb 16, 2016)

you were fun to hang around with on that crazy giveaway thread


----------



## jiny (Feb 16, 2016)

very fun


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2016)

cool because we played mario kart together in that one tourney


----------



## jiny (Feb 16, 2016)

u are very cool


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice user


----------



## duckvely (Feb 16, 2016)

very~~~ friendly


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 16, 2016)

I love that sig


----------



## jiny (Feb 16, 2016)

noice dude


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 16, 2016)

^ Nice (Hopefully we can do our trade tomorrow) xD


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 16, 2016)

Pretty cool


----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

You're real chill. Don't know tons about you tho.


----------



## jiny (Feb 16, 2016)

Haven't talked to you a whole lot but you're really nice


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

best trash 8/8


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 17, 2016)

nice pinwheel 
its beautiful


----------



## alesha (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice username and avatar + sig


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 17, 2016)

^ Nice and fun to chit chat with in 'post to win' giveaways xD


----------



## piichinu (Feb 17, 2016)

roflmao


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 17, 2016)

Seems pretty cool, but I don't really know you, so Hi! Love your collectible set up


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

You're really cool and you seem like a super fun person to hang around ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

bolognese sauce


----------



## Puffy (Feb 17, 2016)

You seem like a pretty chill person who'd be fun to hang out with.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 17, 2016)

You're pretty cool. That gif in your sig is one of those gifs that I can look at for minutes on end without getting bored.


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 17, 2016)

pretty noice


----------



## Lumira (Feb 17, 2016)

you're cool


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 17, 2016)

r8 u 8/8 gr8 m8


----------



## Zenxolu (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm a sucker for pusheen so you're pretty good.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 18, 2016)

There's not much to go off, but they seem to be fairly reserved.

according to their profile, they live where the sun doesn't shine ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## teto (Feb 18, 2016)

best username, pretty chill.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 18, 2016)

I only really know you from the spam threads from 2 weeks back. Other than that I haven't really seen you around.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 18, 2016)

You're really good at sarcasm and indirect jokes ( is that the word?) 
So you're good in my book


----------



## Crash (Feb 18, 2016)

really cool & definitely fun to talk to c:​


----------



## Javocado (Feb 18, 2016)

Very rad and very nice. A pleasure to talk to.


----------



## jiny (Feb 18, 2016)

very chill man


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 18, 2016)

You're a nice person ~


----------



## Lumira (Feb 18, 2016)

yu are cute
(i'm sorry i had to)


----------



## teshima (Feb 18, 2016)

your profile n sig r so aesthetic


----------



## Lumira (Feb 18, 2016)

your signature gives me life


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 18, 2016)

u 2


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 18, 2016)

Saw your recent adventures- Your life is goals


----------



## jiny (Feb 18, 2016)

you are very cool


----------



## Puffy (Feb 18, 2016)

you are a cute person.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 18, 2016)

you seem cool and we should be friends :3


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 19, 2016)

you seem super sweet ^^~


----------



## Puffy (Feb 19, 2016)

You have a super duper cool signature and Pashmina is the cutest <3


----------



## kelpy (Feb 19, 2016)

you seem weird but cool at the same time.


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 19, 2016)

I haven't came across you yet but from what I've seen around you seem really nice


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 19, 2016)

You're super sweet


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

you're cool


----------



## teto (Feb 19, 2016)

rad n cute


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

ur very funny to hang out with


----------



## Puffy (Feb 19, 2016)

You're pretty chill.


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

You're cool


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 21, 2016)

Seems to be fairly mellow and calm-ish.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 22, 2016)

You're cool


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

blaaargrghghh


----------



## rebornking (Feb 22, 2016)

Very good and i come here yersteday!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 22, 2016)

You're sweet, from what I've seen


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

wal mart weed


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 23, 2016)

Whenever I see you I think of that one Walmart ad I know, _very_ descriptive. so you're cool in my book.


----------



## jiny (Feb 23, 2016)

You're very matur e


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 23, 2016)

Ko0l and ky00t


----------



## jiny (Feb 23, 2016)

very noice


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 23, 2016)

Probably one of the least annoying K-pop users here


----------



## jiny (Feb 23, 2016)

none of them are annoying but alright..

has a very nice sig


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 23, 2016)

yes some are, but whatever you say..

Has a nice artsy avatar


----------



## Crash (Feb 24, 2016)

radical ​


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

has a cool avatar and a nice new leaf person


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 24, 2016)

bootiful


----------



## tae (Feb 24, 2016)

we've never talked much. 
but you hold a bitter grudge pretty well.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

best trash


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

best luis cilla (srry if i spelt his last name wrong ;-; ) trash


----------



## Espurr (Feb 25, 2016)

Top spouse.


----------



## tae (Feb 25, 2016)

you seem like a nice individual.


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

you are very nice to talk to


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

best trash 8/8


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 26, 2016)

friendly and awesome


----------



## tae (Feb 26, 2016)

you're always kind around the forums, from what i've seen.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 27, 2016)

eh

I'm indifferent


----------



## boujee (Feb 27, 2016)

Seems boring


----------



## milkday (Feb 27, 2016)

that cat is cute. 10/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

I've seen you before. You're cool.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 27, 2016)

I have seen you a lot over forums, you are very nice to other users on here n.n


----------



## windloft (Feb 27, 2016)

i've seen you around and you seem pretty decent. O:


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 27, 2016)

I've never seen you around before but I bet you're pretty nice.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 27, 2016)

You're cool


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

you're good


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

best trash


----------



## Zura (Feb 27, 2016)

The Coolest Guy I Know.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 27, 2016)

I've seen you around a bit, you seem very nice!!


----------



## Crash (Feb 27, 2016)

you seem really nice too, and your avatar is adorable :')​


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

you are cool


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

best basement and kpop trash 8/8


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 27, 2016)

you seem to say the same thing for every user lol
but your also cool and I see you around a lot in The Basement


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

xD yeah some people i don't know too well so i just post what comes to mind

anyways you seem like a really nice person who loves cakes (dang yo i miss the old cakes)


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

best trash


----------



## Espurr (Feb 27, 2016)

Still best spouse.


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 27, 2016)

likes pokemon = is cool


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)

hedgehogs =cool dude


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 28, 2016)

Cool af, and very active xD


----------



## himeki (Feb 28, 2016)

gr8 m8 8/8


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 28, 2016)

Invisi-brows 8/8 ign


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 28, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## Piezahummy (Feb 28, 2016)

Link = Cool .


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 28, 2016)

reminds me of a loaf of bread, so cool??


----------



## Piezahummy (Feb 28, 2016)

spurrinkle said:


> reminds me of a loaf of bread, so cool??



xD


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 28, 2016)

Well I'm assuming that you like ravioli, so you're cool in my book.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 28, 2016)

I've seen you around a lot and you seem pretty dope to me


----------



## Peter (Feb 28, 2016)

haven't seen you much but you seem nice~


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm indifferent


----------



## Piezahummy (Feb 28, 2016)

Mhm .


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

you seem cool


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 28, 2016)

seems very polite but is irl otaku >->


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

i don't even watch anime lol

seems pretty nice


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)

cooool cucumbers :'D


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 28, 2016)

You remind me of green tea ice cream


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)

really likes hetalia hah?


----------



## Zura (Feb 28, 2016)

Awesome.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)

coolest beans


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

awesome


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 28, 2016)

You're cool


----------



## Espurr (Feb 28, 2016)

Ambassador of Sweg


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 28, 2016)

You're cool, but Espurr kind of creeps me out.


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 28, 2016)

puffin


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 28, 2016)

The gummy worm in your sig looks so happy


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2016)

As I said, very chill.
But recycling is rude, so, to add, you seem to be fairly short-spoken. (I don't know if that's the correct term.)


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

You seem nice


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 28, 2016)

You're nice and you have good taste in music~


----------



## Llust (Feb 28, 2016)

you're very sweet


----------



## Espurr (Feb 28, 2016)

If you like alpacas then you must be a good person.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 28, 2016)

You seem like a cool/unique person
(That apple looks juicy)


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 28, 2016)

seems very sweet


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 28, 2016)

seems nice and likes hedgehogs....


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

seems really nice


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

ella is a dear. <3


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

Eh


----------



## jiny (Feb 29, 2016)

eh


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

you're lovely.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 29, 2016)

same


----------



## jiny (Feb 29, 2016)

your art is amazing


----------



## Espurr (Feb 29, 2016)

A complete enigma to me.


----------



## Llust (Feb 29, 2016)

i thought you were way older than 13 because of your maturity level & you're pretty cool


----------



## riummi (Feb 29, 2016)

supes cool - we'd probably get a long gr8


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 1, 2016)

seems nice c:


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice


----------



## jiny (Mar 1, 2016)

very nice


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

cool beans bruh


----------



## boujee (Mar 1, 2016)

turt bby mom


----------



## jiny (Mar 1, 2016)

you seem friendly


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

a big sweetheart.


----------



## Bill Cipher (Mar 1, 2016)

Someone who clearly has OCD.


----------



## jiny (Mar 1, 2016)

not a dorito


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

Bill Cipher said:


> Someone who clearly has OCD.



well that's not funny.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Mar 1, 2016)

Meet the fockers lover


----------



## seliph (Mar 1, 2016)

smol bab


----------



## jiny (Mar 1, 2016)

super cool


----------



## EtchaSketch (Mar 1, 2016)

Double o lover<3


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

qt in da sky.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Mar 1, 2016)

Qt in the ground.


----------



## jiny (Mar 1, 2016)

cute ~


----------



## EtchaSketch (Mar 1, 2016)

~ etuc ;0


----------



## nami26 (Mar 1, 2016)

seems like a quirky and kind and caring person~


----------



## Artist (Mar 1, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## seliph (Mar 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

ur a bich. B') my fave bich.


----------



## seliph (Mar 1, 2016)

f u


----------



## Jacob (Mar 1, 2016)

ur a nice friend i love talking to u


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> f u



reporting.


----------



## jiny (Mar 1, 2016)

best friend i could ask for <3


----------



## Swiftstream (Mar 1, 2016)

k-fan
can't tell whose in your avatar though ; -;


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 1, 2016)

Seems really wispy and quiet...?


----------



## Espurr (Mar 1, 2016)

Your avatar is way too realistic; in fact, the realism is so great that it frightens me, which means you are a good person.


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

uses terms like yandere and senpai, thought you were cool but guess not.


----------



## Espurr (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh, touche.  Touche indeed.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 2, 2016)

IMO you need to stop posting a lot in every thread in the basement it's kinda rude


----------



## jiny (Mar 2, 2016)

you're cool


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 2, 2016)

nice


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

Nicer.


----------



## jiny (Mar 2, 2016)

nice


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

Nicer.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 2, 2016)

coo


----------



## jiny (Mar 2, 2016)

cool


----------



## Byngo (Mar 2, 2016)

don't really know you but I'd say I can't trust you


----------



## Jacob (Mar 2, 2016)

id say ur a lunatic


----------



## Bloobloop (Mar 2, 2016)

coolio


----------



## piichinu (Mar 2, 2016)

Really annoying, has that stupid not like other girls attitude, probably makes up stories to prove a point


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 2, 2016)

theyre ok


----------



## Bloobloop (Mar 2, 2016)

marusu said:


> Really annoying, has that stupid not like other girls attitude, probably makes up stories to prove a point


ouch

Seems pretty cool, actually


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 2, 2016)

they coo


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

So swag.


----------



## Crash (Mar 2, 2016)

so nice c':​


----------



## Byngo (Mar 2, 2016)

you seem alright


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 2, 2016)

someone desperate for a choco cake like moi

ninja'd

a sour inkling


----------



## Crash (Mar 2, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> someone desperate for a choco cake like moi
> 
> ninja'd
> 
> a sour inkling


someone that I hope will also catch a restock w me so we can quench our need for cake!!​


----------



## Limon (Mar 2, 2016)

pretty neato


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 2, 2016)

cool name :- )


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 2, 2016)

You seem like a cool and very honest person which I like c:


----------



## Byngo (Mar 2, 2016)

ninja'd

you seem nice


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 2, 2016)

i will forever remember your avatar when i think of splatoon


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

You're cool.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 2, 2016)

their taste has declined


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 2, 2016)

has issues in life :\\\\


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 2, 2016)

THATS NOT AN OPINION

IS AN EPELELELELEESRIH;owfh


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 2, 2016)

is making me feel vewwy sad : ((( stop being a bully!!!

opinion tho, uhm, you could be worse i guess


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 2, 2016)

IM FEELING LIKE A Wh*@***#*#*R

IS MY SLAVE


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 2, 2016)

you seem like a fun person to talk to lol and I love figure skating 

When I saw your kim yuna propic + sig I was like omfg yas


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

A cutie patootie.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 3, 2016)

Cutie patootie x10


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 3, 2016)

you seem like a really kind person c:


----------



## Byngo (Mar 3, 2016)

loved you in harry potter tbh


----------



## Tensu (Mar 3, 2016)

A splatoon lemon


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

likes pokemon a lot idek


----------



## Tensu (Mar 3, 2016)

Icon looks like jesus


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

close enough haha.. it's Lu?s C?lia.. one of my favorite musicians.

seems nice?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 3, 2016)

A very active user!


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

you're cool


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

best trash 8/8


----------



## Byngo (Mar 3, 2016)

a lemon ho


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 3, 2016)

tbh i love you


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

you seem a fun person to hang with


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 3, 2016)

You seem nice and sweet


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 3, 2016)

Awesome Pokemon Fan 8)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 3, 2016)

You seem nice and I've seen you quite a lot on the forums.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 3, 2016)

Seems to be... general? Probably the wrong word, I mean, like, a mixed bag of traits. A jack of trade.


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

you're alright, haven't seen you much.


----------



## Zane (Mar 3, 2016)

idek you without Satoshi in your avatar

ninajd


----------



## Crash (Mar 3, 2016)

really cool, love your art!​


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

super cool


----------



## Llust (Mar 3, 2016)

has a good taste in kpop


----------



## Albuns (Mar 3, 2016)

Has some pretty interesting signatures~


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice quote!


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

i like your username


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 3, 2016)

I haven't seen you around but you seem nice!

EDIT: People who watch the office are cool with me


----------



## Llust (Mar 3, 2016)

already decided i like you because of your username and south park avatar. haven't seen you around much, but i'd love to get to know you


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

You're really sweet. ♥


----------



## Byngo (Mar 4, 2016)

ur a cutie


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

illuminatty fellow lemon ho <3


----------



## jiny (Mar 4, 2016)

best turt


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

best cat <3


----------



## kelpy (Mar 4, 2016)

you're fun and have pretty interesting tastes (in a good way)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

cool lemon person  (e obrigada)


----------



## MissLily123 (Mar 4, 2016)

I would let you be in the WalmartDisasterSquad. You are a really nice person. You seem very chill and easygoing.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

really nice person and best walmart weed


----------



## jiny (Mar 4, 2016)

super trash


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

igualmente 

cool basement bruh


----------



## Albuns (Mar 4, 2016)

Cool turt


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

cool popsicle bro/sis/it/what pronoun you use


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 5, 2016)

#1 sht poster


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

#1 basement weirdo


----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2016)

#1 turt


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

One word: Why


----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2016)

why what

anyway u seem okay


----------



## Bowie (Mar 5, 2016)

Very funny, and always has a cute avatar of some sort, like right now!


----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2016)

you are super cool. and your avatar/sig combos are so amazing


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

cool basement turt <3


----------



## Albuns (Mar 5, 2016)

Looks like they could make a great Mokoccino.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

yes i jav a lot of boogers 

anyways cool popsicle turt


----------



## Albuns (Mar 5, 2016)

Definitely makes great Popturts... out of boogers? xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

apparently it means booger in spanish 

popturt? omg yes turt ice cream!

anyways.. meow cool turt


----------



## Albuns (Mar 5, 2016)

I was referring to Poptarts, but okie. xP
Cool KK Turter


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

fluffy cool turt person.. turt


----------



## Bowie (Mar 5, 2016)

Truly great friend.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

<3

really nice person who also likes yoko ono a++++


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

cool turt <3


----------



## boujee (Mar 9, 2016)

who


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

Pretty cool, and I think you're quite a talented artist (?) xD


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

you're alright but you're nice to talk to


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

You're nice,  and good to talk to, too aha


----------



## tae (Mar 9, 2016)

idk man. you know those kids who like jump on trend trains? ya.


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

you're amazing to talk to 
ur also really funny


----------



## lars708 (Mar 10, 2016)

taesaek said:


> idk man. you know those kids who like jump on trend trains? ya.



Omg i'm dying here LMAO

-------

You played Mario Kart with me, instantly means that you are awesome


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

cool person : D


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

taesaek said:


> idk man. you know those kids who like jump on trend trains? ya.



Whaa that's not me at all xD

---

You're funny and cool aha


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

lel cool turt xD


----------



## Rasha (Mar 10, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Omg i'm dying here LMAO
> 
> -------
> 
> You played Mario Kart with me, instantly means that you are awesome



tae has mario kart??? you mean 7?

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Moko, you're cool and you seem pretty chill, and nice.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

You seem pretty friendly, and you like Pokemon woo


----------



## Bowie (Mar 10, 2016)

Very kind.


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

Seems nice


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

Super nice to talk to.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

Sweet  but scraped up cx


----------



## Crash (Mar 13, 2016)

sweetie! c:​


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 13, 2016)

Seems kind and mellow in their posts.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

You're awesome.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

bahah you're cool


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 14, 2016)

You're cooler.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

bahahah concorda x))

you're cute i guess? haha


----------



## boujee (Mar 14, 2016)

Drunk turtle


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 14, 2016)

Pretty cool and nice


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

Super funny


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

seems like a nice person =D


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 14, 2016)

Pretty chill


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

i freaking love your avatar also ur kewl


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 15, 2016)

You're very laid-back and coool.


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 15, 2016)

Super cute!!


----------



## Crash (Mar 15, 2016)

you seem nice & I love your avatar! :')​


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Mar 16, 2016)

You seem cool!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 16, 2016)

you're very nice and polite.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

you're cute? haha don't see you around too much buuuut yea you're nice


----------



## ellarella (Mar 16, 2016)

Seems cool, good taste in men


----------



## Flop (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't know.  Your name is fun to say though.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 16, 2016)

Haven't seen you post anywhere before, but I "know" you. You seem pretty cool and friendly...and good at making TBT joking sorry


----------



## Flop (Mar 16, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Haven't seen you post anywhere before, but I "know" you. You seem pretty cool and friendly...and good at making TBT joking sorry


I don't really post much anymore haha

You seem 'aight.  Again, nice name.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 16, 2016)

sUPER GENEROUS AND KIND


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

loves mittens...  lel you're cool


----------



## jiny (Mar 16, 2016)

cool


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 17, 2016)

has good taste in men


----------



## tae (Mar 17, 2016)

idk who you even are.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 17, 2016)

Your profile pic makes me assume you like web toons and dank memes


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

you like cute things? idek still nice i guess


----------



## jiny (Mar 17, 2016)

likes music lots


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2016)

Short spoken and seems like a gossiper?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 17, 2016)

You're coo c:


----------



## jiny (Mar 17, 2016)

Super friendly


----------



## Lumira (Mar 18, 2016)

love


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

nice basement pal ;D


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

You're nice & friendly.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

spoder man

awesome last person to post win pal ;D


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

You're super active!


----------



## windloft (Mar 21, 2016)

you seem pretty friendly and outgoing!! o:


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

cool peep <3


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 21, 2016)

Noice snazzy peep Sorry xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

rad butt XD


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

he's just a grape which is also a tiny plum


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

...muito obrigada.

has a wild imagination


----------



## ellarella (Mar 21, 2016)

a real cutiepie


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

sock freak xD


----------



## jiny (Mar 21, 2016)

cool friend


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

mesma :3

also cool basement trash


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

I like you friend. c:


----------



## Crash (Mar 22, 2016)

the best :>​


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

really nice :>


----------



## jiny (Mar 22, 2016)

very fun


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

nice, but she/he might be a grapefruit in disguise!, i'll keep you guys updated on that XDDD


----------



## kelpy (Mar 22, 2016)

insane about grapes and plums but you seem super fun


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

i CANNOT be the only one that thinks grapes are tiny plums, i mean think aboot it!!! XDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

crazy cat plum grape person


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)

XDDD very cool, im hoping that ur profile pic is actually you ;}}}}}}


----------



## tokkio (Mar 23, 2016)

seems p nice


----------



## tae (Mar 23, 2016)

always lovvin that icon.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> XDDD very cool, im hoping that ur profile pic is actually you ;}}}}}}



bahahaha i guess. no it's actually S?rgio Godinho, I think I told you before.

@teabag best basement trash


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)

oh, i didnt know that! XDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

LOL you must've deleted my vm then ..haha

weird peep


----------



## tokkio (Mar 23, 2016)

still rad as ever


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> LOL you must've deleted my vm then ..haha
> 
> weird peep



but ive never asked you that question before


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> but ive never asked you that question before



you didn't i thought you did or i just wrote that to you because you liked it...

anyways crazy ankha


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> you didn't i thought you did or i just wrote that to you because you liked it...
> 
> anyways crazy ankha



XDDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

oooh right that wasn't you it was that pig diana avatar person lololol.


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> oooh right that wasn't you it was that pig diana avatar person lololol.



Strange. you're a strange one.


----------



## tae (Mar 23, 2016)

you seem normal, i guess. i don't know much about you but nothing stands out really. except the blue in your signature.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 23, 2016)

Fun to watch catfight with other users.


----------



## kelpy (Mar 23, 2016)

brutal. I like you.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

bahaha cool lemon war person


----------



## tae (Mar 23, 2016)

a rad little basement dweller. :')


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

^mesma best 8/8 trash around


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)

some random guy....or are u a GRAPEFRUIT IN DISGUISE!?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

NUH I IZ LEMON

rad butt


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)

HMMMMMMM IM WATCHIN' YOU, BUD!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

YA SAME BUTT


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)

MmMmMm,mM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

peach butts.. you're rad


----------



## jiny (Mar 23, 2016)

cool rad


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

69/420 x)


----------



## Aquari (Mar 24, 2016)

1,000,000/1  spaghetti noodle


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

420/420 instant ramen llamas


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Seems cool xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

the same haha


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Total copy cat


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

nee naw firetruck nee naw


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 28, 2016)

Outdated references so, hipster or someone over thirty? ehh? EHH???


----------



## tokkio (Mar 29, 2016)

PUPPIES 

I LOV


----------



## ellarella (Mar 29, 2016)

great avatar, loves puppies + that _is_ a really good looking bun

i like you


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

Jesirawr said:


> Outdated references so, hipster or someone over thirty? ehh? EHH???



24... nao que "hipster" lmao

@ella... SOCK PERSON


----------



## jiny (Mar 29, 2016)

coolio


----------



## kelpy (Mar 29, 2016)

you're cool, I haven't really spoken to you much at all.


----------



## tae (Mar 29, 2016)

shares a name with my fave food, 10/10 person.


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 29, 2016)

You're honestly one of those few people I respect.
You're not gonna get much outta that


----------



## jiny (Mar 29, 2016)

you're a good friend


----------



## Aquari (Mar 29, 2016)

(insert cringey gif/pic of some korean guy)


----------



## jiny (Mar 29, 2016)

i don't get why u call ppl a grapefruit including yourself


----------



## Aquari (Mar 29, 2016)

i luv you too bby! (o3-)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 30, 2016)

cool i guess


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 30, 2016)

twenty one pilots yes


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 30, 2016)

all time low yes


----------



## tae (Mar 30, 2016)

glad ur sig isnt broken this time around.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 30, 2016)

why is his/her's butt is the legs


----------



## tae (Mar 30, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> why is his/her's butt is the legs



don't u dare talk about the ffloyd like that. who raised you like this.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 30, 2016)

#ffloydthebarber
#ffloydforpresident2k16


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

taesaek said:


> don't u dare talk about the ffloyd like that. who raised you like this.



did u make ffloyd urself? XDD i cant seem to find anything aboot him on the interwebz


----------



## tae (Mar 30, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> did u make ffloyd urself? XDD i cant seem to find anything aboot him on the interwebz



no EtchaSketch made the original ffloyd. and then made me a re-color and she's made a few of our other close friends a ffloyd as well. it's like a group joke, i guess. :')







 behold, original ffloyd. 

also ur a rad person for liking ffloyds. (to stay on thread topic)


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

taesaek said:


> no EtchaSketch made the original ffloyd. and then made me a re-color and she's made a few of our other close friends a ffloyd as well. it's like a group joke, i guess. :')
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah, lol i see


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

...420 blazer


----------



## tae (Mar 30, 2016)

sake buddies 4 life. ur p rad.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

sake 5ever let's jav some. 8/8


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

the ultimate steady spaghetti!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

...spider weed


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

mantis weed!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 30, 2016)

Spider kisses are gross


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Spider kisses are gross



but i love spiders ;'{{{{{{{{{{


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

spiders r gross unless we're talking those large hairy ones


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

Moko said:


> spiders r gross unless we're talking those large hairy ones



i always like the big ones better ;;;}


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

yeah thats good


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

well anyway, blossom weed


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

egg weed


----------



## DreamieMad (Mar 30, 2016)

Outdated black and white film that grown ups love for no apparent reason and has the cringeiest inducing diologue and terrible story plot points.


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 30, 2016)

negative af


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

DreamieMad said:


> Outdated black and white film that grown ups love for no apparent reason and has the cringeiest inducing diologue and terrible story plot points.



i think his sig is great, its literally better than yours tbh


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Mar 30, 2016)

I love ur sig and avi and lil quote thingy??? (Im lowkey a grapefruit too fam)


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

i found a fellow grapefru- i mean human!! ;DDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

DreamieMad said:


> Outdated black and white film that grown ups love for no apparent reason and has the cringeiest inducing diologue and terrible story plot points.



tfw "too lazy to actually care and look up and/or ask"

@Nei  cool blazer @420 ;D


----------



## DreamieMad (Mar 30, 2016)

Banned for not addressing the person directly above you.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

DreamieMad said:


> Banned for not addressing the person directly above you.



he addressed the person directly above him :l


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

I did indeed :] Lazy person there lol ripple in pepperoni

anyways cool 420/69 blazer


----------



## lars708 (Mar 30, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> he addressed the person directly above him :l



Oh well he is probably trying to troll us or something


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

Me or that penguin avatar person... anyways lars you're damn cool


----------



## lars708 (Mar 30, 2016)

Moko said:


> Me or that penguin avatar person... anyways lars you're damn cool



Penguin man :3 Aren't you a she? 
Thank u thank u i adore your presence here BECAUSE I HAVE SEEN YOU FREQUENTLY EVER SINCE I JOINED :O


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

PENGUIN MAN IM DYING.

Whatever pronoun you want me to be I guess 

yes you're frequent as well NOIRU X ZAPPA LOL


----------



## lars708 (Mar 30, 2016)

Moko said:


> PENGUIN MAN IM DYING.
> 
> Whatever pronoun you want me to be I guess
> 
> yes you're frequent as well NOIRU X ZAPPA LOL



Ok in that case you are an it  
NOIRU WAS BETTER


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

yeah or they or whatever i'm used to most really.. i don't get offended :] i consider myself agender so use whatever you feel :3

NUUUUH MOKO 5EVER LOL

...freaking 360 blazer


----------



## lars708 (Mar 30, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah or they or whatever i'm used to most really.. i don't get offended :] i consider myself agender so use whatever you feel :3
> 
> NUUUUH MOKO 5EVER LOL
> 
> ...freaking 360 blazer



Aha but you are actually female right? 

What evar you go with ur Moko shizzle i will still worship da Noiru


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 30, 2016)

Just like Moko, seems to be a meme-ster.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 30, 2016)

Lmao is that positive or negative

Also you seem nice i guess, don't really know ya doe


----------



## Radda (Mar 30, 2016)

Wow I see alot of Bayonetta in smash

isnt the gameplay irritationg?

wow i see lots of heads

omg so cool


----------



## lars708 (Mar 30, 2016)

Radda said:


> Wow I see alot of Bayonetta in smash
> 
> isnt the gameplay irritationg?
> 
> ...



What can i say, i love Bayonetta <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

i was born female yes.

ALSO DAISY MEMEKO


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 30, 2016)

You post a lot but you seem to be fairly chill


----------



## lars708 (Mar 30, 2016)

Moko said:


> i was born female yes.
> 
> ALSO DAISY MEMEKO



Did you just... smh...
____

Your avatar makes me laugh Zephyr lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

yes i did...
69696969


----------



## lars708 (Mar 30, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes i did...
> 69696969



Shame on you


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

porque?

lol HI IM DAISY 420 BLAZE-Y


----------



## lars708 (Mar 30, 2016)

Moko said:


> porque?
> 
> lol HI IM DAISY 420 BLAZE-Y



Look what you did, filling the thread with a off-topic subject.
I will be the one to do the right thing again then 

You are weird


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

it was just my opinions about you

you're more weird tbh


----------



## lars708 (Mar 30, 2016)

Moko said:


> it was just my opinions about you
> 
> you're more weird tbh



Pfft your opinion is wrong


----------



## Dim (Mar 30, 2016)

You seem to be good at smash


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

likes nerdy pokemon memes


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 30, 2016)

People assume you're Portuguese but I know better


----------



## jiny (Mar 30, 2016)

you're nice


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

the same .. whatever your old username was lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hermione Granger said:


> People assume you're Portuguese but I know better



yes they do smh why lol


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

cool rad


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

HMMMMMMMMM


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 2, 2016)

Seems a bit lazy on their opinion-posting. Hmmm...


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 2, 2016)

A ****in fgt who should kill themselves


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

a good friend


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 2, 2016)

You're nice, and you act mature for your age.


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

^^ really awesome to talk to, and funny


----------



## windloft (Apr 2, 2016)

you look pretty decent and you sound nice. o:


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 2, 2016)

Seems fairly friendly and tender.


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

you seem nice & i like your username


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

cool spaghettis, almost like my pocketoli ravioli


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 2, 2016)

Like, totally tubular, gurrrl.


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

you seem cool


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

조금 너무 조용


----------



## Cascade (Apr 2, 2016)

likes Ankha a lot.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

likes kicks a lot :}


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 2, 2016)

Likes Spider kisses a lot.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

spider kisses are the best, especially when from a tarantula!!!

also, really likes dog bars


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

v. quirky


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 2, 2016)

Noot noot = Pingu
i found true love


----------



## Cascade (Apr 2, 2016)

dog lover


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 2, 2016)

I've never seen you around but I bet you're nice.


----------



## Cascade (Apr 3, 2016)

you're nice too..


----------



## jiny (Apr 3, 2016)

you seem cool


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

makes sense but also needs non-sense to get 2 cents


----------



## jiny (Apr 3, 2016)

you're okay


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2016)

You're also okay.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

you seem cool


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

oh-oh spaghetti o's


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2016)

Holy crap you post fast LMAO


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

has a good taste in sigs i love that one


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

mr smooth


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

*puts on sunglasses* oh yeah bby lets smoke sum weed


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

mr taco tuesday


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2016)

Sometimes you say the most random things which is funny af lmao


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

galaxy dog-man


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

catfrogweed


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

frizzy-hair jazz-man


----------



## himeki (Apr 8, 2016)

furry


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2016)

Certified something scum


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

fire-emblem bandwagon-man

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neikkocat06 said:


> fire-emblem bandwagon-man



ninja-ed ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

weed scum


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

gold rollex dog-cactus


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

FWOGS FWOGS AND KIBBIES


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

dried kibble


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

KIBBIES ERRYWEERRR


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

one-lunch man


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

doughnuts


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 8, 2016)

rad turt queen


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

the dammer of daniels


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

weed fwogs


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

low key an acorn


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

FLOPS MAGIKARP FLOP


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 8, 2016)

Seems to be a funny and relatively friendly.


i
v what even...?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

rainbow vomit-man


----------



## himeki (Apr 8, 2016)

Nox said:


> Certified something scum



nohrian


kung fu furry


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

cool peep i havent seen around in a while oo


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

ugly prof. pic cow-man

noooooooooo ninja-ed


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Apr 8, 2016)

I always stare at their profile pic, its cute heh


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

:I


----------



## himeki (Apr 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> cool peep i havent seen around in a while oo



im here pretty much daily, i just hang around the art sections more now


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

fire-emblem bandwagon-man


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> im here pretty much daily, i just hang around the art sections more now



ah entender...

@neikko SHTAP UR NINJAS


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> ah entender...
> 
> @neikko SHTAP UR NINJAS



i got ninjad twice by u -.-


----------



## himeki (Apr 8, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> fire-emblem bandwagon-man



im female


im gonna put @moko so they know it was aimed at them in case i get ninja'd

pretty cool


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

ugly prof. pic cow-man


----------



## himeki (Apr 8, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> ugly prof. pic cow-man



wow are you insulting my friends art?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

salty-bits kibble-man


----------



## himeki (Apr 8, 2016)

shallow


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

aww did i strike a nerve-man


----------



## himeki (Apr 8, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> aww did i strike a nerve-man



no, you're shallow because you're judging me on an avatar


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

salty mc butternuts


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 8, 2016)

i see you pop around a lot in here and brewster's


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

melty flower man


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 8, 2016)

MH4U lover


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

stale potato crisp


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2016)

Loves to describe people in random words.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

cool person who likes pokemon idek you seem nice


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

intergalactic space man sam


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

weed smokin' kitties


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

weed smoking its own weed friends


----------



## aisukurimu (Apr 8, 2016)

Cat lover like me  (seriously, awesome avatar and sig!)


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2016)

seems nice !


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 8, 2016)

Very sweet & fun to talk to.


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2016)

^^

very nice & loves baymax which is an a+ in my book.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 8, 2016)

Honestly, out of all the times I've seen you post I don't think I've ever seen you post something that annoyed me in any way. You seem rad.


----------



## aisukurimu (Apr 8, 2016)

Seems like an awesome artist!! Great work!


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2016)

likes cats which is cool


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 9, 2016)

is actually 100% cool af


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)

You're cool and I like your user name.


----------



## Jikyul (Apr 9, 2016)

You have so many cool badges and seem nice !


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

dried cheerios-man


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 9, 2016)

That one guy who posts things instead of opinions. (tbh at least it's not "nice" )


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

that was my opinion of the above user^^ ;/


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 9, 2016)

What?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

cheap-dollar-store-kibble-man^^


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 9, 2016)

Just looked through the last few page- what? Where is that? I edited the last time I used that because Moko ninja'd me, so I didn't break the re-use law.


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

is alright


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

cool-spaghetti noodle, i guess


----------



## teto (Apr 9, 2016)

Never met you since like, 2 month hiatus so hi idk


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

you're coolio


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

cool snowflake collectable guy


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

im a girl


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

cool snowflake collectable girl*


----------



## tae (Apr 9, 2016)

i think you try too hard to be a troll.


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

super friendly and a good friend


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

im not a troll, pink-hair-man


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

quirky


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

too serious, loosen up!!! ;}


----------



## teto (Apr 9, 2016)

n00b with a bad segnator
so salty??!!,


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

cool


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

you seem nice i guess? ^^


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

god-dam mods!, also coolio spaghettio^^!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

NOODLES WEED <3


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

cooluru noodaru!!


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 9, 2016)

you're nice and kind of weird in a good way ;w;


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

awesome milk-kibble man ;;;}


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

weed muffins


----------



## himeki (Apr 9, 2016)

cool person, posts a lot


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

cheap-dollarstore-eggroll-man


----------



## teto (Apr 9, 2016)

DIRTY NINJA


----------



## himeki (Apr 9, 2016)

meme queen


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

spicy-rotten-acorn-boy


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 9, 2016)

You're cool, and sexe

You're uh.........noice


----------



## teto (Apr 9, 2016)

haunts my sleep


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 9, 2016)

You're....cool xD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

not edgy


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

fesh-acorn-in-a-dumpster-lady


----------



## himeki (Apr 9, 2016)

filthy ninja


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

the dammer of daniels


----------



## teto (Apr 9, 2016)

who are u tho


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

rad basement person


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

the whipper of nae-naes


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

heh


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

cold-shoulder-man ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

weed cupcakes lighter


----------



## himeki (Apr 9, 2016)

cool person


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

cooler person


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

Cat....Branchman


----------



## teto (Apr 9, 2016)

idk um.. happy


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

spicy-2008-memes


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

okay


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 10, 2016)

chill person~


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Apr 11, 2016)

Seems cool...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

uhhh idek who you are but i kinda like your avatar 8/8


----------



## MissLily123 (Apr 11, 2016)

The Best Walmart Raider!


----------



## Damniel (Apr 11, 2016)

Grooossss


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

damn you daniel .


----------



## teto (Apr 11, 2016)

rad not sad not jesus


----------



## MissLily123 (Apr 11, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> Grooossss



Thanks darling I appreciate it.

You seem nice ^.^


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 11, 2016)

You seem really sweet and understanding xD


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 11, 2016)

Leonard


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 11, 2016)

You're so bad at art omfg


----------



## Damniel (Apr 11, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> You seem really sweet and understanding xD



What Lilly are you talking about 

You post a lot, like a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

fluffy.. thing


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 11, 2016)

My baby angel


----------



## Dy1an (Apr 11, 2016)

who r u


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 11, 2016)

The real question is 
Who are YOU?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 11, 2016)

staticistic1114 said:


> The real question is
> Who are YOU?



ThatRoleplayerDylan


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 11, 2016)

Super ko0l and funny...and good at art haha lmao


----------



## jiny (Apr 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2016)

you'll grow into a big spicy tuna one day, im sure of it!


----------



## Albuns (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm sure you'd make a wonderful star ship pilot!


----------



## riummi (Apr 11, 2016)

probs has super fluffy hair


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2016)

GASP its alligator-dumpling man!!!!! (can i plz hv ur autograph!!??)


----------



## N e s s (Apr 11, 2016)

idk hi


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 11, 2016)

loch nessie


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 11, 2016)

...


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2016)

mr ice dragon-man!!, can i carve you and make armor out of you???!!!


----------



## jiny (Apr 11, 2016)

uh wot


----------



## boujee (Apr 12, 2016)

a cutie pootie


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

cute spider-guy!!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2016)

Unknown to me as we've never met.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

nirvana-man!!! ^^^


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 12, 2016)

lmao


----------



## tae (Apr 12, 2016)

literally one of my favorite ppl on this entire forum.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

nice person who shares my hate against people who cant tag stuff correctly


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

eyy person i havent talked to in like 5 billion years!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

lel wb m8


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 12, 2016)

like TBT OG, doesn't even know who I am....


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2016)

You remind me of Toadsworth for some reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

likes nirvana a lot.. seems nice


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

eyyy the homie!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 12, 2016)

extremely nice and funny!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

idek you're nice but i dont think we browse the same threads m8


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 12, 2016)

yeah I'm mostly in Plaza, NL, and TBT marketplace threads.... but lately I've been falling down the stairs into the basement


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

oh ha i see x))

i see.. well ya you're nice also noice you have green collectibles


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 12, 2016)

You're a nice french person? I think?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

hmm, seems legit!


----------



## ellarella (Apr 12, 2016)

your new sig is cool d00d


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> You're a nice french person? I think?



umm you're referring to my user title? it's in portuguese.. part of song lyrics x))

@ella rad pig diana


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

ellarella said:


> your new sig is cool d00d



thx!! hopefully the mods wont take it down like they did to so many of my other sig gifs!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

^just keep in size and not too high smh

...weed


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

LOOK its a weed!!! *pulls out a broccoli* ;DDD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

HEY DONT PULL THAT


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> HEY DONT PULL THAT



but its a weed! ;D


----------



## tae (Apr 12, 2016)

i think you try really hard.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

nice also cool collectible lineup


----------



## Dim (Apr 12, 2016)

Talks about weed a lot.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

coolioli ravioli from pocketoli


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 12, 2016)

Feels like I've known you for so long


----------



## jiny (Apr 12, 2016)

Seems nice


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

staticistic1114 said:


> Feels like I've known you for so long



same ;v; <33


----------



## jiny (Apr 12, 2016)

okay


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

meh ;}


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 13, 2016)

Still has a weird sig


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

a ravioli from pocketoli ;;;}


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 13, 2016)

I like the froggy display picture you have.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

a walking sushi bar!!! :}


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 14, 2016)

Likes spiders.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 14, 2016)

Really likes Doctor Who


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 14, 2016)

Not that active.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

ravioli from pocketoli


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 14, 2016)

Dat Sig tho


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

meh


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 14, 2016)

Seems to be a bit of a ****poster?


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 14, 2016)

u pleb


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 14, 2016)

You plebble.  ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 14, 2016)

I've seen you around. You seem chill.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 14, 2016)

Also seen you around. Haven't seen you do anything that really sticks out tho.


----------



## riummi (Apr 14, 2016)

Cool like ice


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

do not.....


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 14, 2016)

You're alrrighhhhttt ;D


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

eyyy the homie!! <<33


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 14, 2016)

i can't even tell if you're a troll or what but you're harmless so that's good


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi again! I remember you well!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

eyy ive seen u b4!!!


----------



## tae (Apr 14, 2016)

the new kawaiilotus


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 14, 2016)

You're pretty cool


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

eyyyy!!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

My clone


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Apr 14, 2016)

Likes cake!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

idk you


----------



## jiny (Apr 14, 2016)

should really change their username but you're alright


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

.....no


----------



## jiny (Apr 14, 2016)

no x2


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 14, 2016)

I almost didn't know who you were because of the username change again. Lol You're great!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

ur very sweet ;}


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 14, 2016)

one of a kind in a good way


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

fellow leafybeef!! hello!!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 18, 2016)

Either terrifying or funny, honestly.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

Really cute, funny and sassy


----------



## jiny (Apr 18, 2016)

seems okay


----------



## Aquari (Apr 18, 2016)

you're fine ;}


----------



## Llust (Apr 18, 2016)

dont know you, but you seem nice. i'd love to get to  know you


----------



## Aquari (Apr 18, 2016)

you seem like a sweet person ;}


----------



## Albuns (Apr 19, 2016)

You seem like one cool cat~


----------



## Aquari (Apr 19, 2016)

you seem fine!


----------



## Cascade (Apr 19, 2016)

you seem good too


----------



## Aquari (Apr 19, 2016)

you seem nice!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 20, 2016)

rude & pretty annoying


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

meh ;/


----------



## jiny (Apr 20, 2016)

friendly


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

sweet person! ;}


----------



## Albuns (Apr 20, 2016)

Cool and spammy,
Probs had green eggs and hammy~


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

rad person and fellow TP member : D


----------



## kelpy (Apr 20, 2016)

chillio and pretty nice


----------



## tae (Apr 20, 2016)

my favorite starch.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 20, 2016)

You're a pretty cool person


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 20, 2016)

Seems like a genuinely kind person.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 20, 2016)

Seems pretty chill and nice


----------



## boujee (Apr 20, 2016)

Reminds me of my church pastor


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 20, 2016)

Seems fairly dry (for lack of better words) and mature, I'd say.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

cooll


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 20, 2016)

Mildly annoying, but pretty ok to talk to occasionally.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

pretty ok


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 20, 2016)

pops up so much and probably lives in TBT


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 20, 2016)

Pretty cool person, I'td be cool to get to know you a bit better


----------



## Dactal (Apr 20, 2016)

active user prob, love the orange collectable


----------



## tae (Apr 20, 2016)

i've literally never seen you, ever, but i think your fly spaghetti monster icon is nice.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

>:l


----------



## boujee (Apr 20, 2016)

weird


----------



## tae (Apr 20, 2016)

brutally honest.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

>:l   ^


----------



## tae (Apr 20, 2016)

tries too hard.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

gets mad too easy ;}


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 20, 2016)

_The person I see everywhere.~ But your cool because you like Hetalia too. ♥_


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

i guess you're nice don't really recognize your username tho unless you changed it


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

cool!


----------



## Legendery (Apr 20, 2016)

I like dragons so I like you


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

you're cool? idek haven't seen you around much


----------



## jiny (Apr 20, 2016)

cool turt


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

cool!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 23, 2016)

You're cool and very active.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 23, 2016)

very nice! <3


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 23, 2016)

nicer ♥


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 23, 2016)

Nicest

beat that


----------



## Cascade (Apr 23, 2016)

have Sparro in NL


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2016)

seems nice bc you like rosalina


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 24, 2016)

Ellaren't you a sweet one


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

Very creative with signatures!


----------



## Limon (Apr 24, 2016)

I've seen you around a bit and you seem cool.


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

Definitely NOT a loser.


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2016)

cool


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2016)

cool! <3


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 24, 2016)

cooler


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 24, 2016)

coolest
i win again


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

a vury sexe indoan


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 24, 2016)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

Makes me a living, breathing, lenny face


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 24, 2016)

Not part of the cool kids club. Fairly meme-ey.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

Is dank af


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

Just noticed now your surgarella lol


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeeeeep

I wanna know your previous username


----------



## Stil (Apr 24, 2016)

Loves Pokemon


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2016)

hmmm


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

not too bad


----------



## Stil (Apr 24, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> hmmm



I will not accept this as an answer lol


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2016)

idk you but, cool i guess


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

Probably had something important in the year '06'


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2016)

Nox said:


> Probably had something important in the year '06'



lol nope they are just random numbers XD


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

Ah okay.

-Likes random numbers xD


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2016)

lol

likes smart gengars


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 24, 2016)

seems like a cool cat


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

Doesn't accept "hmmm" as an answer.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Silly me I'm just saying facts about the people above me.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2016)

supper cewl ;}


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2016)

weed


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

Cool cause of the shiny umbreon. :3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2016)

cool pokemon trash : D


----------



## focus (Apr 24, 2016)

though we never talk ever ur super chill


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2016)

ur noice i guess heh and same


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 25, 2016)

chillest person on the forums.


----------



## Cascade (Apr 25, 2016)

She's cute


----------



## Aquari (Apr 25, 2016)

cewl


----------



## Mariah (Apr 25, 2016)

I think you're really obnoxious and immature. You don't act your age at all.


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 25, 2016)

I respect some of your opinions more than anyone else on the forums, really.


----------



## jiny (Apr 25, 2016)

cool friend


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2016)

cool


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 26, 2016)

Seems nice c:


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2016)

cool, i dont really kno you tho


----------



## tae (Apr 26, 2016)

the new mapleleafkangaroos.


----------



## jiny (Apr 26, 2016)

super fun to talk to.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 26, 2016)

got a cute avatar ^^


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2016)

cool


----------



## ellarella (Apr 26, 2016)

pretty cool, fellow monster hunter


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2016)

cool! <3


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 26, 2016)

You remind me of Tardis.....c0ol


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2016)

noice! <3


----------



## jiny (Apr 28, 2016)

noice


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2016)

NOICE


----------



## okaimii (Apr 28, 2016)

Soft


----------



## Aquari (Apr 28, 2016)

idk you but nice i guess


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2016)

Great taste (in desserts)!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 28, 2016)

cool!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 28, 2016)

You're funny. c:


----------



## Aquari (Apr 29, 2016)

sweet! ;}


----------



## Cascade (Apr 29, 2016)

loves cat a lot


----------



## Aquari (Apr 29, 2016)

lover of lumas


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

rad weed chocolate mousse


----------



## focus (Apr 29, 2016)

im pretty sure everyone likes you lol


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 29, 2016)

aye sick music taste


----------



## focus (Apr 29, 2016)

ayee super chill and fun to talk to


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

seems cool that avatar is creepy af tho


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 29, 2016)

u r super nice n funny B)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

you're really nice to talk to and fellow stardew valley trash : D


----------



## okaimii (Apr 29, 2016)

Super chill


----------



## Aquari (Apr 29, 2016)

cool


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

...hyper rad


----------



## kelpy (Apr 29, 2016)

moko is as cool as penguins in a freezer


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

fellow lemon trash : D


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2016)

Really active!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

ditto trash


----------



## Javocado (Apr 29, 2016)

lil' booger


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 29, 2016)

one of the coolest people here tbh 
always funny and nice and i give you a score of 10/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2016)

Good with compliments.

Also, cool hair.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 29, 2016)

cool


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

4/20 weed


----------



## Aquari (Apr 29, 2016)

cool ;}


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

cooler


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2016)

coolest


----------



## Xerolin (May 1, 2016)

Okay.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 1, 2016)

cool


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

Super nice


----------



## Xerolin (May 1, 2016)

A good friend


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (May 1, 2016)

I wouldn't know &#55357;&#56881;


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2016)

cooleo


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

cool!


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 2, 2016)

very sweet!


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 2, 2016)

Posts numbers a lot, wow, but seems mellow and kind.


----------



## Xerolin (May 2, 2016)

Lame


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 2, 2016)

Your funny sometimes


----------



## Xerolin (May 2, 2016)

Zabra addict


----------



## Aquari (May 2, 2016)

yeh, youre alright


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 2, 2016)

Nice crab -thumb up-


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 2, 2016)

Well known zebra girl. c:


----------



## Aquari (May 2, 2016)

warm and fuzzy ;}


----------



## visibleghost (May 2, 2016)

u r nice n cool but i hate your avatar n siggy because spiders r gross


----------



## jiny (May 3, 2016)

rad


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

lit blue-haired rad pineapples x]]


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

#1 hippie turt


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 3, 2016)

You are very nice.


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

So are you!


----------



## Aquari (May 3, 2016)

Okay


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 3, 2016)

Seems noice c:


----------



## brownboy102 (May 3, 2016)

Smash noob


----------



## jiny (May 3, 2016)

super cool friend


----------



## Aquari (May 3, 2016)

noice ;}


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 8, 2016)

Unique.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 8, 2016)

Seems fairly cutesy and humble, honestly.


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

prettier than amy


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 8, 2016)

You're wonderful.


----------



## Mink777 (May 8, 2016)

a very active user


----------



## brownboy102 (May 8, 2016)

You're out of this world!

badumm tisssss


----------



## Xerolin (May 8, 2016)

Cares about his friends


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 8, 2016)

Cool girl <:


----------



## Xerolin (May 8, 2016)

#1 mlg noscoper


----------



## jiny (May 9, 2016)

cool


----------



## axo (May 9, 2016)

cake


----------



## jiny (May 9, 2016)

mitten


----------



## axo (May 9, 2016)

lalala


----------



## Byngo (May 9, 2016)

I like cheese so you're off to a good start


----------



## axo (May 9, 2016)

I would like to join in your squidpartying


----------



## jiny (May 10, 2016)

ok. seems cool


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 10, 2016)

i like the hair


----------



## Aronthaer (May 10, 2016)

Very sweet and funny ^_^


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

cool.. idek haven't seen you too much


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 10, 2016)

I luv you :v


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

^esta mesma :v

rad sanichudow


----------



## ok.sean (May 10, 2016)

posts sosososo much and has v cool/unique taste in entertainment 10/10/10


----------



## N a t (May 10, 2016)

Just seems like the chilliest dood around. Like the human equivalent of Kid Cat.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 10, 2016)

11/10, you're hilarious and fun to chat.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 10, 2016)

Your a creative person I like it


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 10, 2016)

You're really nice & kind.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

really noice peep : D


----------



## Byngo (May 10, 2016)

you're a hot lemon ho


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

<3

best lemon squid squad ho always


----------



## Melchoir (May 10, 2016)

Seen you around the forums lately, you seem sweet.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

unless you're someone i know changed username you seem nice ^^


----------



## jiny (May 10, 2016)

turt ^_^


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 10, 2016)

You are really noice !


----------



## Byngo (May 10, 2016)

all I remember of you is that you're a dirty bubblespammer


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 10, 2016)

and youre a blaster-spammer  :v


----------



## Limon (May 10, 2016)

You're pretty neato.


----------



## Crash (May 10, 2016)

i don't think I've seen you before, but I really like your avatar/sig combo c:​


----------



## Jacob (May 10, 2016)

ur dope and im glad your back


----------



## Aronthaer (May 10, 2016)

Don't know you all that well, but from what I've seen you're awesome.


----------



## jiny (May 10, 2016)

you seem cool


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 10, 2016)

love the sig 10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 11, 2016)

Loves Cats
Automatically Cool


----------



## RaineyWood (May 11, 2016)

I don't know you but you seem nice ;;


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 11, 2016)

Seems fairly sweet. There's not much to go off.


----------



## Limon (May 11, 2016)

I saw you once or twice. You're pretty alright.


----------



## endlesssky (May 11, 2016)

I haven't seen you around much, but you seem pretty  nice!


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2016)

you're cool turt i guess ^^


----------



## brownboy102 (May 11, 2016)

The amount of posts you have honestly scares me.

I get the point of this thread now
It's not even the opinion thread because anything you say bad about the poster above will offend them
It's literally just a reworded compliment thread


----------



## Seroja (May 11, 2016)

You're very perceptive


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 12, 2016)

You're very sweet and I enjoy trading with you.


----------



## tae (May 12, 2016)

they've always been nice imo


----------



## visibleghost (May 12, 2016)

u are cool and have good opinions !! i used to be afraid of you (brcuase im a rly nervous person and because i thought u were a bit intimidating) but now i'm not anymore


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> u are cool and have good opinions !! i used to be afraid of you (brcuase im a rly nervous person and because i thought u were a bit intimidating) but now i'm not anymore



rly cool music turt and noice in general


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 12, 2016)

is cool. some of your posts are funny, and i like your sig !! owo


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2016)

i love your avatar and you seem cool?


----------



## spCrossing (May 12, 2016)

Flower Power Turt yo


----------



## jiny (May 12, 2016)

pretty chill


----------



## spCrossing (May 12, 2016)

Chill as well


----------



## duckvely (May 12, 2016)

very friendly


----------



## jiny (May 12, 2016)

pretty nice


----------



## focus (May 13, 2016)

pretty darn funny


----------



## visibleghost (May 13, 2016)

u r real ?? like u dont lie abt what u think. altho we have different opinions on many things i still think u r nice and u r a user on this forum i like seeing i guess??


----------



## focus (May 13, 2016)

u stand up for what u believe in i like that also ur very kind to like everyone


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 13, 2016)

super sweet and complimented me which made me feel geat. your posts are funny too


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

don't know you to well but you avatar and sig makes me smile, they are dank : D


----------



## Akira-chan (May 13, 2016)

I see you alot and you are an aight person


----------



## focus (May 13, 2016)

dont see you much but from what i know you're pretty chill


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

GRANDE ariana trash lol


----------



## Honeybun26 (May 13, 2016)

I see you a lot and your signature is awesome.


----------



## Aali (May 13, 2016)

I love your icon


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

you seem nice.. seems to like undertale a lot


----------



## focus (May 13, 2016)

Moko said:


> GRANDE ariana trash lol



ohohohoho moko u are quite the pun master


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

ikr that was the point

anyho ur rad turt


----------



## focus (May 13, 2016)

gnarly duuuuudddeee totally tubular maaannnn


----------



## Aali (May 13, 2016)

You seem very ice


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

ice ice baby

idek cool i guess


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

A super chill hippie turtle >_>


----------



## Aali (May 13, 2016)

I like your shoes

Don't question how I know what your shoes look like


----------



## silicalia (May 13, 2016)

V cutsie and sweet, but at the same time a big nerd.


----------



## Koden (May 13, 2016)

Very gothy but at the same time girly? .w. honest and blunt


----------



## tae (May 13, 2016)

i've never seen you before, honestly but i guess i could say you seem interesting.


----------



## jiny (May 13, 2016)

super friendly.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 13, 2016)

You're great. c:


----------



## duckvely (May 14, 2016)

Really friendly


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

aha you're noice i guess heh


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

you're da best!


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

cool turt aight


----------



## Seroja (May 14, 2016)

a radical turt artist


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

: D coolest flower turt around!


----------



## Koden (May 14, 2016)

I see your turtles alot, very very cool


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

very cool 

& very nice too!!


----------



## ellarella (May 14, 2016)

seems real cool


----------



## jiny (May 14, 2016)

funny


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

cool turt ayyy


----------



## FanGirlCookie (May 15, 2016)

You post a lot
You seem pretty chill bro


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

your avatar is awesome 

anyways you're noice


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2016)

cool turt ayyy


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

the same : D but ya ur noice!


----------



## Fleshy (May 15, 2016)

very nice, very good.  _cool turt_


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

best mustache turt around : D


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2016)

cool


----------



## Koden (May 15, 2016)

v v blue and emo maybe ?!?!?


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2016)

im not emo 

smol bean  (つ●ᴥ●)つ


----------



## Aronthaer (May 15, 2016)

pretty cool.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

rad fr turt


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2016)

rad


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 15, 2016)

Awesome ｡◕‿‿◕｡


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

good person c:


----------



## dudeabides (May 15, 2016)

Nice to us all.


----------



## duckvely (May 15, 2016)

i think you're really friendly


----------



## duckvely (May 15, 2016)

--


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 15, 2016)

you seem like a cool person


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 15, 2016)

chill


----------



## focus (May 15, 2016)

possibly the nicest friendliest person on these forums


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2016)

awesome bc of ariana grande aGh


----------



## Aronthaer (May 15, 2016)

Pretty cool person.

Also person below me, if you don't like me then say it, I can't stand empty compliments.


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

I totally hate you  .. lol nah jk you're pretty coo


----------



## focus (May 15, 2016)

you're pretty coo.. coo.. coo


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

focus said:


> you're pretty coo.. coo.. coo



omg this.

Thats hilarious.


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2016)

you're cool


----------



## tae (May 15, 2016)

always a sweetheart. wish we talked more


----------



## Aronthaer (May 15, 2016)

I'd like to get to know you better, but you seem to have a personal vendetta against me for whatever reason.


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2016)

really good collectible designer


----------



## Marc Franks (May 15, 2016)

My opinion of Taesaek based on the info given to me is that taesaek loves art, and seeing beautify in many different art styles. drawings, music, self, ect.


----------



## f11 (May 15, 2016)

Kk slider


----------



## tae (May 15, 2016)

my fave mafia player.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 15, 2016)

You're hilarious and fun to play Mafia with.

EDIT: Was meant for Crys, I was ninja'd.


----------



## f11 (May 15, 2016)

Whiny


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 15, 2016)

Okay but why the worst Hoshidian


----------



## Byngo (May 15, 2016)

Tom said:


> Okay but why the worst Hoshidian



i like u a lot


----------



## jiny (May 16, 2016)

cool & i like your lineup :')


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 16, 2016)

The best.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

noice turt around!!


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)

cool turt queen. ^


----------



## endlesssky (May 17, 2016)

You seem really cool and nice! I see you around a lot


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

you seem cool :3


----------



## jiny (May 17, 2016)

magical kangaroo


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

cool trash ;D


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 17, 2016)

you're v awesome


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

ur really noice


----------



## focus (May 17, 2016)

ur gr8 i mean i dont actually know u too well but ur gr8 nonetheless FKK NINJAD

rookie stain remover


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

gets ninja too often jk ur a rly cool turt as well


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

has a weird an awesome turtle


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

#1 zebra on tbt


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

#1 wierd turtle but awesome person


----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2016)

super cool   you bring the zebras to tbt, so thank u


----------



## ellarella (May 17, 2016)

you liked my selfie so you're officially in my top 6 of users on tbt


----------



## ok.sean (May 17, 2016)

I dont rly know you but you liked my face so i guess purty kool


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

weird cat around


----------



## jiny (May 17, 2016)

super cool. i'd like to have a conversation with you sometime ^^


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

Super nice.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

cool turt


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

coolest turt


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

(also yeah hmu if you wanna talk beware if you get me into talking about music or movies it's gunna be wall of texts xD)

noice peep


----------



## hydrophonic (May 22, 2016)

lovely redditor, lovely 4channer, lovely turt, drill me.


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

seems very cool


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 22, 2016)

I LOVE YOU


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

srry i'm not looking for love on an ac forum


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 22, 2016)

k then 
uh your super cool


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

k so are u let's be just friends (


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

Hecka dedicated the the bell tree (18k posts) omgggg
seems cool~


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 22, 2016)

cool because of danny phantom


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

awesome taste in music, username goals


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 22, 2016)

more respect because of money picture


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 22, 2016)

I like the font you use for the signature


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

cool


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 23, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Edzers (May 23, 2016)

signature on point 11/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 23, 2016)

Loves my sig so you're great. :3


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

Your very nice and friendly


----------



## Katattacc (May 23, 2016)

You like zebras a lot and I think that's pretty cool. You also seem like a really nice person


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

rad cat i guess

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dactal said:


> Hecka dedicated the the bell tree (18k posts) omgggg
> seems cool~



*cough* post count *cough*


----------



## Acruoxil (May 23, 2016)

A great person, has a lot of distinct tastes


----------



## Melchoir (May 23, 2016)

A fab person, super friendly and fun!


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

coooool turt


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

a lemonade lover


----------



## Cascade (May 23, 2016)

very nice to me


----------



## Acruoxil (May 23, 2016)

Seems really nice.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

best tetris turt around


----------



## Nightmares (May 23, 2016)

You're cool


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

your actually not a nightmare

- - - Post Merge - - -

your very nice


----------



## DaCoSim (May 23, 2016)

I don't know you well, but I've seen lots of your posts and you seem awesome!!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

you seem really nice and i don't know you too well either but i think we made some NL business back in the days!


----------



## jiny (May 24, 2016)

raddd


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

coool turt


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

Lemonade fan


----------



## Crash (May 24, 2016)

really sweet c:​


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

cool and really nice nl player!


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 24, 2016)

should start watching free


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

#1 free trash


----------



## N a t (May 24, 2016)

You're too funny tbh


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 24, 2016)

GAH NINJA UGH


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

is a goddamn ninja lol you're rad


----------



## riummi (May 24, 2016)

Secretly a ninja turtle


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

xD rad turt also your usertitle makes me lol


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 24, 2016)

I like how she is a turt maker and a sht poster.


----------



## Nightmares (May 24, 2016)

You're very talkative


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

raddddd turt


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 24, 2016)

expecting a hot naked makoto turt <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

shhh now everyone want one xD


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 27, 2016)

turt queen


----------



## jiny (May 27, 2016)

super nice.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 27, 2016)

why can't i friend youuuu


----------



## Crash (May 27, 2016)

your username makes me like you immediately :') and you seem nice too


----------



## N a t (May 27, 2016)

I don't really know you, but you seem super cool


----------



## jiny (May 27, 2016)

super cool & good artist


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 27, 2016)

IN LOVE WITH BONES

ninja'd

uh were friends, you're nice, were married and uh yeah.


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

Buddy


----------



## jiny (May 27, 2016)

okay friend


----------



## N a t (May 28, 2016)

Friendly cinnamon roll


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

A friendly cubone


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 28, 2016)

Seems to be the average, kind person.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

rad basement peep


----------



## jiny (May 28, 2016)

rad turtster


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

candy turt!


----------



## focus (May 28, 2016)

coolest turt around. totally not jealous of how likeable you are or anything why would you say that haha ha aha.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

grande turt trash


----------



## Bwazey (May 28, 2016)

Likes turtles, would befriend.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

Someone who appreciate savannah like me


----------



## Duzzel (May 28, 2016)

Nice, super chill


----------



## jiny (May 28, 2016)

super duper radd


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

i'm back bae~
you changed your name again!!


----------



## Xerolin (May 28, 2016)

Yo Lumira wb! 
A friend

- - - Post Merge - - -

also changed my username, previously Justina/ Sugarella


----------



## jiny (May 28, 2016)

^ coolio



Lumira said:


> i'm back bae~
> you changed your name again!!



OMG HAVEN'T SEEN U IN FOREVER!!


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

^awesome person



Xerolin said:


> Yo Lumira wb!
> A friend
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



thanks!! love your new name~



kianli said:


> OMG HAVEN'T SEEN U IN FOREVER!!


IK!! SORRY FOR DISAPPEARING your name is also suuuper cute


----------



## jiny (May 28, 2016)

super sweet

thank you ahh ;;


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2016)

Fancy ^^


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

Like to have a lot of pictures of dudes in tuxedo


----------



## duckvely (May 28, 2016)

really friendly


----------



## jiny (May 28, 2016)

cool & nice k-pop lover ^^


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

suuuuper great


----------



## Cadbberry (May 29, 2016)

I don't really know you but you seem nice


----------



## Acruoxil (May 29, 2016)

Really sweet and friendly


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Your nice


----------



## Cadbberry (May 29, 2016)

Really nice and very sweet


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

I love them especially the first one


----------



## Cadbberry (May 29, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> I love them especially the first one



When you post in the Wrong Thread, my bad!!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> When you post in the Wrong Thread, my bad!!!


Lol it's ok they were still cute jajaja


----------



## Stalfos (May 29, 2016)

Very nice and friendly person.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 29, 2016)

a pretty cool person


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 29, 2016)

dont know you but cool icon


----------



## jiny (May 29, 2016)

cool person


----------



## Mints (May 29, 2016)

i love your sig. ha. ha. also i see you way too much (in a good way)


----------



## Puffy (May 29, 2016)

You seem very cool, your user title and avatar go very well together.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 29, 2016)

Awesome and cool signature. :3


----------



## jiny (May 29, 2016)

chill


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 29, 2016)

I find them short-spoken and mild-sounding.


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 29, 2016)

I think you're cool, a lot of your posts make me laugh, and you play League, which is nice. Good person, would laugh again.


----------



## jiny (May 29, 2016)

cool i guess


----------



## boujee (May 29, 2016)

a mystery, I still don't know who you are but I do like your avatars.


----------



## Crash (May 29, 2016)

i don't know you all that well, but you seem pretty cool & down to earth.


----------



## jiny (May 29, 2016)

i don't know u either but from your posts you're really funny & cool


----------



## Lumira (May 29, 2016)

queen <3


----------



## duckvely (May 29, 2016)

You seem nice


----------



## Puffy (May 29, 2016)

You seem like a person I can trust.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

You seem like someone I'd be friends with


----------



## Energytree (Jun 2, 2016)

someone who loves and cares for animals ^^^^^^


----------



## Wolfycheeks (Jun 2, 2016)

Idk who you are, but I like your dragon in your signature!


----------



## jiny (Jun 2, 2016)

chill


----------



## Mints (Jun 2, 2016)

ur very cool
lowkey loves u


----------



## jiny (Jun 2, 2016)

super sweet from what i've seen!


----------



## tae (Jun 2, 2016)

a big swetheart. <3


----------



## Crash (Jun 2, 2016)

always a sweetie, & fun to talk to c':


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 2, 2016)

Really cool and nice


----------



## jiny (Jun 2, 2016)

super nice


----------



## tae (Jun 2, 2016)

has a really cute sounding voice! and is super fun to play ToS with.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd omfg. 


ELLA IS MY FAVE.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

another person


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2016)

ur okay


----------



## jiny (Jun 2, 2016)

you're cool bc ur a new elf


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

a friend


----------



## tae (Jun 2, 2016)

a kiddo


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

the peach-man


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 2, 2016)

u is an eggo bby


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

dank


----------



## Crash (Jun 2, 2016)

your avatar is so cute ;;


----------



## Razpup (Jun 2, 2016)

Helpful!


----------



## jiny (Jun 2, 2016)

cool!


----------



## Razpup (Jun 2, 2016)

Don't know you but thanks for the compliment!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 2, 2016)

You're new but you seem nice.


----------



## Razpup (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks, same to you!


----------



## Dim (Jun 2, 2016)

Never seen you before


----------



## jiny (Jun 2, 2016)

seems cool & funny


----------



## princesse (Jun 2, 2016)

Seems like a cool artist


----------



## Mints (Jun 2, 2016)

i find your username to be rlly cute ~!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 2, 2016)

Really sweet and very kind, great person to talk with


----------



## Albuns (Jun 2, 2016)

As sweet as a Cadbury chocolate egg~


----------



## jiny (Jun 2, 2016)

super kind


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

rad


----------



## Tensu (Jun 2, 2016)

Really cool 8D


----------



## jiny (Jun 2, 2016)

pretty chill 8)


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 2, 2016)

Seems cool~


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 3, 2016)

You're nice.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2016)

sweet ;}


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

dank weed, welcome back btw


----------



## Wolfycheeks (Jun 3, 2016)

I think your turtles are kinda okay.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

well unless you get all the references they probably are 

don't know you but you seem nice and honest?


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2016)

ur my lemon ho


----------



## tae (Jun 3, 2016)

a big sweetie. <3 always makin'me smile


----------



## jiny (Jun 3, 2016)

super nice.


----------



## tae (Jun 3, 2016)

a lil sugarplum.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 3, 2016)

A sweet lil cutie pie :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

rad berry <3


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2016)

cooleo in the booleo <3


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 3, 2016)

Loves spiders


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

Loves Rosie


----------



## jiny (Jun 3, 2016)

sweet and cool


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2016)

cool


----------



## jiny (Jun 4, 2016)

Fun


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

rad basement trash


----------



## jiny (Jun 6, 2016)

rad turt


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 6, 2016)

Really sweet and nice


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

pretty cool


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 6, 2016)

Seems nice.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

cooleo


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2016)

Not your guy, friend.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

not your friend, buddy!


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2016)

Not your buddy, pal


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

not your pal, friend!


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2016)

Not your friend, buddy!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

not your buddy, guy!!


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm not you guy, pal!!!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

im not your pal, friend!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

We're not friend but were crazy


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

super chill


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

rad weed


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

rad turt drawer


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

cooleo, ravioli


----------



## Jacob (Jun 7, 2016)

When you first became a member here, I didn't have much of an opinion honestly. You seemed like another member who likes to play the forum games which I can respect.

I like your new avatar now tho, it's pretty cool. I don't think we have anything in common so I don't have much else to go off.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 7, 2016)

We talk a lot, you are really nice and cool


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

cool!


----------



## Dim (Jun 7, 2016)

You seem pretty nice


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 7, 2016)

you once bought an ancient candle from me for 500 TBT
thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -

you ninja

uhh idk you really you remind me of Grengar


----------



## Dim (Jun 7, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> you once bought an ancient candle from me for 500 TBT
> thanks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


I got ninja'd too LMAO


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jun 7, 2016)

Nice to know there's other people with an appreciation for lemons.


----------



## moonford (Jun 7, 2016)

The best username I have ever seen....


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 7, 2016)

I hold a lukewarm opinion. I haven't really seen anything really bad or good from you, truthfully.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 7, 2016)

u seem good


----------



## moonford (Jun 7, 2016)

Okay, I don't see you often.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

nice, i guess


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

seems cool


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 7, 2016)

I've seen you around on the forums quite a few times. You seem very nice, and a chill person, overall.


----------



## Crash (Jun 7, 2016)

i like your username c:​


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

cool


----------



## Seroja (Jun 7, 2016)

I love your avatar, sig and collectibles lineup! and you're a cool person.

ninja'd. for Crash.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

idk you but cool


----------



## Dim (Jun 7, 2016)

I think it's cool you have 20 fingers!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

lol wot??

chiller than the frozen pizza i just had


----------



## Aali (Jun 7, 2016)

you seem cool


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 7, 2016)

Seems nice with good intentions ~


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

seems nice enough


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 8, 2016)

Super chill


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

really like baymax


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

#1 zebra trash on tbt


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 8, 2016)

cool turt


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

rad turt peep


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> #1 zebra trash on tbt



what do you mean by trash?

- - - Post Merge - - -

and #1 turt fan on tbt


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

trash=real/overly fan of something and stuff lol


cool zebra around


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

oh ok lol dint know it could mean like thta jajaja

one cool person because it know how to draw some cool turt


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

#1 zebra queen


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

cool turttttt peep


----------



## focus (Jun 8, 2016)

hhahahaaha *** ninja'd. nvm i hate u moko


----------



## Mary (Jun 8, 2016)

Cute lil cat noses


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

lol why focus 

also #tymekoary 5lyf


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

best turt trash around


----------



## Mary (Jun 8, 2016)

Best sleepy whatever


----------



## moonford (Jun 8, 2016)

Sweet and relatable (Lion king is life!)


----------



## simonthomas6 (Jun 8, 2016)

Likes penguins


----------



## moonford (Jun 8, 2016)

He's really feeling it...


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

cool, i've seen you around a few times


----------



## Aquari (Jun 8, 2016)

noice ;}


----------



## Lumira (Jun 8, 2016)

you seem pretty cool


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Lumira (Jun 8, 2016)

cooolio


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

bae


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 8, 2016)

ive seen you post a lot and u seem really nice


----------



## Aquari (Jun 8, 2016)

cool ;}


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

nice


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 9, 2016)

Very sweet c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 9, 2016)

Really sweet and nice


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

flowery weed


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 9, 2016)

turt royalty, very good


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

cool mustache turt


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Seems cool, Makes nice turtlez


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

cool, also roasted bing lmao


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Super cool originally met on gamefaqs


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

you seem nice, p active here?? x))


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 9, 2016)

Artistic!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

#feelthebern

joke aside you're cool and always nice to see fellow swedes here ^^


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2016)

awesome turt buddy


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

^the same you're cool : D


----------



## Lumira (Jun 9, 2016)

you seem great :-*


----------



## Crash (Jun 9, 2016)

I haven't seen you around for a little while, nice to see you again! :')


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 9, 2016)

Pretty nice and really cool


----------



## Lumira (Jun 9, 2016)

thankss ^^ 
i think you're super cool


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 9, 2016)

rad


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2016)

cool chick


----------



## Byngo (Jun 9, 2016)

ur okay


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

cool!


----------



## moonford (Jun 9, 2016)

A person with nice taste in avatars and signatures.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

chiller than the ice cream i never had


----------



## Crash (Jun 9, 2016)

i don't think i've interacted with you much, but you seem funny ~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

A cool new profile pic


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2016)

raddest zebra queen


----------



## Lumira (Jun 10, 2016)

amazinggg


----------



## moonford (Jun 10, 2016)

Sassy & Classy like me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

rad sig person platypuses ftw!


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 10, 2016)

Cute Brasilian papi with turts for days, flowers for months and bells for years.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 10, 2016)

uhh idk I haven't seen much of you but your avatar lools cool


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Seems nice creepy profile pic


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 10, 2016)

you change ur avatar a lot (its cute rn) and u seem nice!!


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Jun 10, 2016)

I see you a lot on the forums!  you seem nice


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

you seem sweet


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 10, 2016)

friend c:


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

From what ive seen is pretty cool (Sending you a friend request on pokeheros)


----------



## chapstick (Jun 10, 2016)

1 of da best


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

Very friendly


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Cool seems like you could hang out and go bowling


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Jun 10, 2016)

I have seen you a few times but I think you would be pretty fun to be around


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

umm idek you seem nice haven't seen you much so eh


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

cooleo!


----------



## jiny (Jun 10, 2016)

cool


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 13, 2016)

Very friendly.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

sweet!


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 13, 2016)

you seem pretty nice ~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

friendly


----------



## Lumira (Jun 13, 2016)

v chill


----------



## jiny (Jun 13, 2016)

best frienddd <33


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Seems like one day will become a anime/ manga creator


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

super cool!


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 13, 2016)

hey buddy chum pal


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 13, 2016)

Seems adorable and sweet.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

super chill!


----------



## focus (Jun 13, 2016)

radical and totally doesnt look like a serial killer


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

lol super sassy


----------



## jiny (Jun 13, 2016)

cool


----------



## Crash (Jun 13, 2016)

the coolest ofc


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

seems cool


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 13, 2016)

Don't know you too well, but you seem pretty nice.


----------



## princesse (Jun 13, 2016)

Seems like a bada** to me


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2016)

Seems cool


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

"meh"


----------



## jiny (Jun 14, 2016)

nice


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

cool!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 14, 2016)

Seems nice


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

idk yet


----------



## Cascade (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jun 14, 2016)

Seems like a cool cute person.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 14, 2016)

A night owl


----------



## focus (Jun 14, 2016)

seems pretty cool


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Arrianan granda fan


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 14, 2016)

cool hamster person


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2016)

Seems like a fun person to be around


----------



## jiny (Jun 14, 2016)

seems cool.


----------



## Cascade (Jun 14, 2016)

korean lover


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2016)

Somebody who likes the fruit collectibles


----------



## Crash (Jun 14, 2016)

i'm not sure if i've seen you before, but you seem cool c:


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Cool cycling pursen


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 14, 2016)

You seem like a cool guy.


----------



## Razpup (Jun 14, 2016)

I dunno, never met


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 14, 2016)

Seems cool. Never see you around.


----------



## jiny (Jun 14, 2016)

i've seen you before you went inactive. glad you came back! you're a really nice person. 





Candice said:


> korean lover



u got that right.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

cool!!


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 14, 2016)

quiet


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

lol

seems cool


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

A chill person


----------



## princesse (Jun 15, 2016)

Seems cool


----------



## Aquari (Jun 15, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## Diancie (Jun 15, 2016)

you seem nice and cool


----------



## Aquari (Jun 15, 2016)

seems cool (diancie is my 2nd fave poke btw!!!) <3


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 15, 2016)

Pretty cool beans


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 15, 2016)

Seems friendly


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 15, 2016)

Don't know them but I'm sure they're nice enough.


----------



## Razpup (Jun 15, 2016)

Seems pretty cool


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 15, 2016)

I have never seen you but I like your avatar :3 Cute piggy


----------



## focus (Jun 15, 2016)

seems pretty chill and funny


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

seem friendly


----------



## jiny (Jun 15, 2016)

very friendly


----------



## Tensu (Jun 15, 2016)

very friendly zebra lover


----------



## Aquari (Jun 15, 2016)

super cool!


----------



## Cascade (Jun 15, 2016)

nice


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Pokemon


----------



## Lumira (Jun 15, 2016)

loves hamsters


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 15, 2016)

friendly


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 15, 2016)

You're cool.


----------



## jiny (Jun 16, 2016)

very friendly & sweet


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2016)

Seems like a nice person


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2016)

seems nice enough


----------



## Crash (Jun 16, 2016)

don't know you very well, but cool ~


----------



## jiny (Jun 16, 2016)

awesome ofc


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 16, 2016)

Pretty cool and a nice artist


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2016)

cool


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 16, 2016)

You seem nice and cool.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 16, 2016)

You seem very thoughtful and nice!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 17, 2016)

A pretty darn cool member


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)

raddest berry around


----------



## vexnir (Jun 18, 2016)

Seems cool and I am a fan of turts.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't really know you but...you seem alright haha


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)

weird taste in avatars


----------



## moonford (Jun 18, 2016)

Really likes turtles?


----------



## Byngo (Jun 18, 2016)

ur white af


----------



## moonford (Jun 18, 2016)

Elves...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)

cool anteater/platypus dude


----------



## Irelia (Jun 18, 2016)

uuuhhh your username would be a really good pet name
specifically for a guinea pig


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2016)

seems cool


----------



## jiny (Jun 18, 2016)

pretty funny & cute avatar!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 18, 2016)

nice kpop fan


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 18, 2016)

not as cool without anime eye avatar


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2016)

cool i guess


----------



## Irelia (Jun 18, 2016)

cool since their user title suggests that they're gonna be super cool


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2016)

dank because of "ayy lmao" user title lol


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

Your flower are a bit glitchy but it's cute


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2016)

(they look fine to me)

super cool


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 18, 2016)

rad


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2016)

super cool!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 19, 2016)

You seem very chill and cool to be around.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

Seems chill and nice


----------



## duckvely (Jun 19, 2016)

really friendly


----------



## jiny (Jun 19, 2016)

pretty nice


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

Chill and friendly


----------



## princesse (Jun 19, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

you're nice and cool art? x)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

Awesome turts  and super friendly


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jun 19, 2016)

loves Zebras and is really nice and cool


----------



## Irelia (Jun 19, 2016)

Suspenseful because I'm anticipating their signature


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

best pokemon fam here


----------



## Discord (Jun 19, 2016)

Well i certainly don't know you that much since you are a total stranger to me but it does seem like you're a very kind and friendly person.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

a brony?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

why you love spiders?! you should hate them...


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

super cool!!! <33


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Pretty nice, I love your signature flowers and the celeste pixel


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

super chill


----------



## Discord (Jun 19, 2016)

Docile and Kind


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

nice turt i guess dont know ya bit yeah u seem cool


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

super rad turt


----------



## tae (Jun 19, 2016)

interesting.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

cool


----------



## Discord (Jun 19, 2016)

Noice.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

A bit odd but nice


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Really sweet and fun to play forum games with


----------



## tae (Jun 19, 2016)

a big sweetheart.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 19, 2016)

ur a bae <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

A far larger sweetheart :3


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

cool


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

please buy my carnations for 370 TBT xD


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2016)

You seem really nice. I was pretty surprised when you got banned


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

Nox said:


> You seem really nice. I was pretty surprised when you got banned



lol well, it was post quality that got me banned.


----------



## jiny (Jun 19, 2016)

you seem nice


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 19, 2016)

You seem pretty chill.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Very nice and kind


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2016)

snoozit said:


> lol well, it was post quality that got me banned.


Well THAT'S no surprise lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

Seems pretty cool


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

cool


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 19, 2016)

Awesome. I like 'em.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2016)

bby<3


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 20, 2016)

Seems nice and chill.


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2016)

pretty nice


----------



## tae (Jun 20, 2016)

ella is a big sweetie. :')
also taeyeon's new teaser photos are so beautiful.


----------



## tearypastel (Jun 20, 2016)

pretty chill tbh


----------



## Crash (Jun 20, 2016)

nice c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

your awesome crash


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2016)

you're pretty nice c:


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

cool


----------



## N a t (Jun 20, 2016)

I dunno you, I'm pretty sure, but you seem nice. I also LOVE your profile image >>


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

cool


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 20, 2016)

Awesome, as always. <3


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

senpai <333


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 20, 2016)

I notice you! <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 20, 2016)

Seems pretty cool, I dont really know you, so hi, nice to meet you!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> I notice you! <3



my life is complete XD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 20, 2016)

You're nice.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

noice!


----------



## jiny (Jun 21, 2016)

nice


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 21, 2016)

cooool


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2016)

hah changed username too eh  but yah rad tetris peep


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 21, 2016)

username and avatar and everything is changed oooh but yeah you're cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2016)

haha yeah ur rly cool turt


----------



## Dim (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice name change


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

super cool, you almost never get on though ;-;


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 22, 2016)

Crazy cool c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 22, 2016)

Very kind and sweet


----------



## jiny (Jun 22, 2016)

very sweet & kind


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 22, 2016)

you seem super nice ~


----------



## ellarella (Jun 22, 2016)

seen nothing but c00l stuff come out of the user above


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

Chill


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

chill!


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

Has a nice sense of humor and really kind. c:


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

super cool! ;}


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2016)

you seem friendly


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

seems cool!


----------



## jiny (Jun 22, 2016)

super cool


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

super chill!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

Cool and chill


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

super cool!


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 23, 2016)

I see you around a lot, friendly, cool person overall :3


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

seems cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2016)

rad weed


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 23, 2016)

The best turt around. <3


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

Very friendly


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

very cool!


----------



## jiny (Jun 23, 2016)

very cool & nice


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 23, 2016)

kyoot


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

seems cool


----------



## Byngo (Jun 23, 2016)

Ur alright I guess


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

hmm


----------



## Byngo (Jun 23, 2016)

thats an opinion?????


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

lmao

*loading*


----------



## Byngo (Jun 23, 2016)

u must've had a bad night


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

lmao idk wat to say about you


----------



## Puffy (Jun 23, 2016)

You seem like a chill person, a quality friend perhaps


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## kayleee (Jun 23, 2016)

cute lil avatar pic


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

seems cool enough


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 23, 2016)

Cool person, seems pretty nice, online a whole butt-ton. I know I already gave my opinion of you, but meh. It won't hurt to say something again.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

Chill and nice


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 24, 2016)

Cool, funny, and creative ^


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 24, 2016)

Very sweet and creative!


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2016)

sweet & a good artist


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2016)

cool turt m8


----------



## Aquari (Jun 24, 2016)

super chill


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)

Supa coo!


----------



## moonford (Jun 25, 2016)

Sweet/ kind person from my point of view. c:


----------



## Aquari (Jun 25, 2016)

super cool!!


----------



## Irelia (Jun 25, 2016)

I see you quite a lot, and you seem pretty nice


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 25, 2016)

Chill and nice


----------



## jiny (Jun 26, 2016)

Friendly & best zebra trash


----------



## riummi (Jun 26, 2016)

friendly and sweet


----------



## Aquari (Jun 26, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 26, 2016)

You seem very upbeat.


----------



## Albuns (Jun 26, 2016)

Quite the sleepwalker, I'd imagine~


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 26, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> Quite the sleepwalker, I'd imagine~



The fluffiest, I'd imagine!


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 26, 2016)

super coool

doesnt text me anymore though


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ayush said:


> super coool
> 
> doesnt text me anymore though



That's because I deleted Skype XD

Super cool!


----------



## jiny (Jun 26, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## Taj (Jun 26, 2016)

MissLily123 said:


> That's because I deleted Skype XD
> 
> Super cool!



This explains everything



Anyways, pretty nice, but KawaiiX3 was the cringe


----------



## Aquari (Jun 26, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

Seems funny and nice.


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 26, 2016)

seems pretty friendly !! never really talked, however.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops ninja'd? X) same opinion, tho !


----------



## jiny (Jun 26, 2016)

seen you around, you seem nice !


----------



## Aquari (Jun 26, 2016)

MissLily123 said:


> You seem very upbeat.



upbeat? how?

EDIT: never mind, i thought "upbeat meant something else lmao


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 27, 2016)

you seem really nice and approachable!
quq


----------



## Aquari (Jun 27, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 27, 2016)

very likable, and kind!


----------



## jiny (Jun 27, 2016)

seems sweet!


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 27, 2016)

been pretty damn active here considering it hasn't even been a year since they joined


----------



## Aquari (Jun 27, 2016)

hmmm idk


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 27, 2016)

p friendly from what i've seen !!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 27, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## Jacob (Jun 27, 2016)

posts a lot but nice


----------



## Aquari (Jun 27, 2016)

dank


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

im afriad of you because you ate your satan father


----------



## moonford (Jun 28, 2016)

Creative...( I like your avatar & your signature, I don't see you often so that's all I can base my opinions of you, of.)


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 28, 2016)

Eccentric (in a good way) and cool


----------



## moonford (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you, Kind and has a good choice of art. c:


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 28, 2016)

you seem pretty cool & your new sig is really nice


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 28, 2016)

Silly and spoopy
those ghosts are seriously my weakness omg


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

seems ok


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 28, 2016)

A+


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

A++


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 28, 2016)

Hot.


----------



## jiny (Jun 28, 2016)

seems like a cool person


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Hot.



omg senpai!! XDDDDD


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

Friendly


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice


----------



## jiny (Jun 28, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## treetops (Jun 29, 2016)

You seem like a nice person.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 29, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## Discord (Jun 29, 2016)

Incredibly compassionate and caring


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

seems very nice and cheeky


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

Owl Queen.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)

ummm idek you seem noice


----------



## Albuns (Jun 30, 2016)

A turt not afraid to dish out some hurt? xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)

popsicle fan


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2016)

nice turt but you changed ur username


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

Seems nice. c:


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

super cool!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

Replies to fast and many people must tell a lot of the same thing


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

lmoa yes

also super cool


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 30, 2016)

Pure gold.


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

Likes to *Bern* people!XD


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

super cool!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

Dint I already said it? Same thing


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

super rad zebqueen


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 30, 2016)

The bees knees.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

my jam <3


----------



## korumi (Jun 30, 2016)

such a cute avatar/signature scheme, creative ^^


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice person


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 30, 2016)

zebra addiction too strong.


----------



## Albuns (Jun 30, 2016)

Insomnia too strong.


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2016)

Seems really sweet & friendly~~^^


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

super rad!


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

Badass! c:


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

a rad chad


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

The girl who post to much here


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

rad


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

Likes the word rad & cool, which is a'okay with me.
Very nice. c:


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 30, 2016)

Really nice!


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

I've never seen you but you look like a nice person.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 1, 2016)

you evil satan


----------



## treetops (Jul 1, 2016)

you're very unique.


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

Very sweet & has a good taste in villagers. c;


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 1, 2016)

Seems super cute and sweet


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 1, 2016)

Very nice and has a god-like carnation lineup!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

The person who remember the periodic table


----------



## Discord (Jul 1, 2016)

Kind and caring


----------



## Aquari (Jul 1, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## Albuns (Jul 1, 2016)

A cute catowl~


----------



## Aquari (Jul 1, 2016)

cool ;}


----------



## Discord (Jul 1, 2016)

Pretty chill


----------



## Aquari (Jul 1, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

The one who answered to much


----------



## jiny (Jul 1, 2016)

super nice


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Chill and nice


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jul 2, 2016)

idk who you are but you seem super chill


----------



## Aquari (Jul 2, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## jiny (Jul 2, 2016)

pretty nice


----------



## Aquari (Jul 2, 2016)

super cool ;}


----------



## goner (Jul 2, 2016)

she seems cool i guess


----------



## Aquari (Jul 2, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## goner (Jul 2, 2016)

SHES STILL HERE


----------



## Aquari (Jul 2, 2016)

"meh"


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 2, 2016)

goner said:


> SHES STILL HERE



by any chance are you that dablinzfire?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 2, 2016)

snoozit said:


> by any chance are you that dablinzfire?



omg i was thinking the exact same thing!!!!


----------



## goner (Jul 2, 2016)

snoozit said:


> by any chance are you that dablinzfire?



i don't know who that is lol, vm me so we won't mess up this thread


----------



## Dim (Jul 2, 2016)

Actually... I have a confession...



Spoiler



I'm dablinzfire!!! *plot twist*

lol jk


----------



## Aquari (Jul 2, 2016)

super rad chad


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 2, 2016)

You seem nice.


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Really kind from what I've seen. =)


----------



## Crash (Jul 2, 2016)

total sweetie with a really cute signature :')


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Really kind and I'm a total fan of your Avatar + User title. c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Very friendly to have as a friend


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

I can say the same about you. c:
Really kind and has really good thread ideas. c:


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 2, 2016)

you are super nice and kind!! and also cool :^)


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Fabulous & able to contribute to an intelligence discussion. c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I can say the same about you. c:
> Really kind and has really good thread ideas. c:


Why thank you  but which good thread ides your talking about?


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Why thank you  but which good thread ides your talking about?



The feline one & the cheesecake thread too. c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> The feline one & the cheesecake thread too. c:


 lol ok I just put those because it's what I thought jajaja


----------



## Aquari (Jul 2, 2016)

nice


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice and cute


----------



## Aquari (Jul 3, 2016)

rad chad ;}


----------



## jiny (Jul 3, 2016)

nice


----------



## treetops (Jul 6, 2016)

They seem to be nice. ;u;


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## jiny (Jul 6, 2016)

pretty chill ;3;


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 8, 2016)

Pretty nice and a cool artist


----------



## jiny (Jul 9, 2016)

very nice c:


----------



## tae (Jul 9, 2016)

ella is such a kindhearted individual. ♡


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 9, 2016)

Go back to sleep dummy


----------



## jiny (Jul 9, 2016)

really chill


----------



## vel (Jul 9, 2016)

seems nice , has an aesthetic theme going on


----------



## Aquari (Jul 9, 2016)

noice ;}


----------



## Tensu (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice and friendly, practically lives in the basement


----------



## Aquari (Jul 9, 2016)

lmao

super chill!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 9, 2016)

You're awesome!


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 9, 2016)

Don't really have an opinion, but likes Nirvana so +1 point for you.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 9, 2016)

Very friendly and funny


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 9, 2016)

Seems pretty nice, very talkable.


----------



## treetops (Jul 9, 2016)

I haven't seen you around on the forums much, but you seem to be nice. You have a nice signature!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 9, 2016)

I don't see you much, but from what I've seen you don't seem to be a bad person. Keep doing you.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 9, 2016)

cool ;}


----------



## piske (Jul 9, 2016)

friendly and enthusiastic :>


----------



## Aquari (Jul 9, 2016)

cool!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jul 10, 2016)

Really cool!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 10, 2016)

Super sweet! (i havent seen u in a while!!!)


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 10, 2016)

Seems really nice, see you around the basement a lot.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 10, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 10, 2016)

cool ;}


----------



## N a t (Jul 10, 2016)

You're nice


----------



## Aquari (Jul 10, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## Tensu (Jul 10, 2016)

very chill


----------



## Aquari (Jul 10, 2016)

super rad <33


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

rad weed cat


----------



## tae (Jul 12, 2016)

my fave music bud ~~


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

taesaek said:


> my fave music bud ~~



same and indeed we had some nice convos : D rad turt


----------



## Tensu (Jul 12, 2016)

Super chill xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

you seem cool :3


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 12, 2016)

you seem sweet and funny ^-^


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

Seems nice, I like your auctions and things.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 12, 2016)

Pretty nice, a pain to auction with though xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

umm yeah hiya cool turt i guess


----------



## moonford (Jul 12, 2016)

Pretty chill turf. Turtles are life.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

likes female comedians a lot?? idk you're cool i guess


----------



## Tensu (Jul 12, 2016)

Your turts make me laugh c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

rad pokemon fam


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

cooleo ;}


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

rad cat weed


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 12, 2016)

Great person + persona fan (':


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

cool? i guess idk


----------



## Tensu (Jul 12, 2016)

Totally rad


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

rad chad! <33


----------



## Crona (Jul 12, 2016)

you seem cool! i like the jibanyan in your signature.


----------



## RibbonFinale (Jul 12, 2016)

They clearly like blue

Good in my book.


----------



## Daydream (Jul 12, 2016)

Don't know you, but you seem nice. :3 And you like blue


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

yokai watch trash


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 13, 2016)

u r Nice n also in stardew valley hell (kkinda but th thread has been Dead lately)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> u r Nice n also in stardew valley hell (kkinda but th thread has been Dead lately)



nice peep c:

(and ye i don't really play rn)


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 13, 2016)

They post too much, but they seem pretty chill.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

breaking news doe

idek you seem nice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 13, 2016)

You're cool.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 13, 2016)

super rad <3


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 13, 2016)

Seems cool


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 14, 2016)

The chill type with a good sense of humour
also loves anime


----------



## Crash (Jul 14, 2016)

nice & has cute art :')


----------



## Aquari (Jul 14, 2016)

pretty nice :}


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2016)

weed and cat addict


----------



## moonford (Jul 14, 2016)

Sheila said:


> weed and cat addict



I thought this said *crack* addict at first.
Chill Turt.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2016)

lmaooo well they probably do crack as well 

anyways likes bouncing around i guess?


----------



## moonford (Jul 14, 2016)

Sheila said:


> lmaooo well they probably do crack as well
> 
> anyways likes bouncing around i guess?



Omg, how'd you know?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2016)

i can tell by their posts hah

rad :3


----------



## moonford (Jul 14, 2016)

Pretty sexy, tbh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2016)

now sashay away


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 14, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Discord (Jul 14, 2016)

A nintendo fan.


----------



## Irelia (Jul 14, 2016)

They're pretty hilarious 
I've seen some of your posts and they're pretty funny


----------



## moonford (Jul 14, 2016)

You're nice. c:


----------



## Aquari (Jul 14, 2016)

nice


----------



## vel (Jul 14, 2016)

i've seen you around a lot, and you seem cool. i see you got a yokai watch theme going on


----------



## Aquari (Jul 14, 2016)

rad ;}


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 14, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 14, 2016)

super cool ;}


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2016)

yokai watch addict


----------



## Aquari (Jul 15, 2016)

super cool <33


----------



## moonford (Jul 15, 2016)

Sexy, obviously kidding.Not!/COLOR]
Yeah you're pretty cool. c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 15, 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## Discord (Jul 15, 2016)

The 85th Nintendo Fan.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2016)

likes ponies and nintendo turts


----------



## N a t (Jul 15, 2016)

Intelligent and mature, from what I've seen in some of your posts/conversations


----------



## Discord (Jul 15, 2016)

A person who's user title makes me stare at a conversation with my friends I'm having right now confusedly.


----------



## N a t (Jul 15, 2016)

You just remind me of someone I know xD


----------



## Aquari (Jul 15, 2016)

noice ;}


----------



## Discord (Jul 15, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> noice ;}


I can't stop staring at your avatar.

You're a rad internet user.


----------



## Crash (Jul 15, 2016)

you seem fun to talk to :>


----------



## Aquari (Jul 15, 2016)

cool ;}


----------



## Discord (Jul 15, 2016)

A person who is very rich in TBT.


----------



## treetops (Jul 15, 2016)

Haven't seen you around, but you seem to be nice. c:


----------



## jiny (Jul 15, 2016)

you are nice


----------



## Aquari (Jul 15, 2016)

super cool ;}


----------



## Discord (Jul 15, 2016)

Really nice person.


----------



## vel (Jul 16, 2016)

nice mlp


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 16, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)

rad turt


----------



## Aquari (Jul 16, 2016)

super coolio ;}


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 16, 2016)

silly and spunky?


----------



## treetops (Jul 16, 2016)

I haven't seen you around much, but you seem to be very friendly and nice to talk to. I love your avatar and signature! ;u;


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)

is a ninja grah xD you seem nice


----------



## Daydream (Jul 16, 2016)

You seem nice! 

PS: I love the gif in your signature xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)

seems to like shep a lot a++ best villager ever and ye you seem cool


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Pretty funny.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 16, 2016)

noice


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Sexy. c; ;}


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 16, 2016)

Funny cx
Love the piplup in your sig!


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 16, 2016)

You seem nice and friendly haha


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Cool I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)

floppin' on sofas ayy limao


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Yeah, its what I do on my free time.

Pretty exotic.


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

^haven't seen you much but you seem funny.
like your sig


----------



## tae (Jul 16, 2016)

i've barely seen you around, but your username is.... well.. yeah.


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

^same to you 
You seem interesting
Your collectibles are so organized


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)

HxH nerd.. idek i don't see you that much around unless you changed name hah


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

^yeah pretty much 
I like your sig


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)

xD thanks 

like yours too


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Likes drag queens, I like drag queens and if you don't like drag queens shame on you, they are fabulous. Obvious joke is obvious, but seriously their fabulous


----------



## vel (Jul 16, 2016)

ur sig is me after i deal with life lmao


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 16, 2016)

you are a fire emblem fates nerd :>
also uh you have a cute sig
and pokemon is a thing


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Cute. c:


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Sheila said:


> xD thanks
> 
> like yours too


Thanks. Pusheen makes ME GUSTA meme cute


----------



## vel (Jul 16, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> you are a fire emblem fates nerd :>
> also uh you have a cute sig
> and pokemon is a thing



def i agree matey

- - - Post Merge - - -

and for above: that pusheen


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 16, 2016)

Really cool name and siggy


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)

noice i guess??


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 16, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## vel (Jul 16, 2016)

nirvana fan ayyy


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Chill.


----------



## jiny (Jul 16, 2016)

Seems nice


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

kianli said:


> Seems nice



I'm not, but you are.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 16, 2016)

nice


----------



## N e s s (Jul 16, 2016)

just a brilliant quarter ton of fun yes she is neikkocat06 yes she is


----------



## Aquari (Jul 16, 2016)

super noice lmao


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 16, 2016)

super duper noice
sorry for not being creative haha :')


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Kind. c:


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 16, 2016)

One of a kind
and friendly :>


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

sexy...
I don't know if you are, but you seem sexy (jk) 
Idk, you seem kind


----------



## Aquari (Jul 16, 2016)

seems nice


----------



## Cascade (Jul 17, 2016)

friendly


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

very nice


----------



## 666 (Jul 17, 2016)

Won't give me free TBT bells


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

lol wot

seems nice


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)

weed cat fan


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

super rad buddie


----------



## moonford (Jul 17, 2016)

Fabbles.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

i had to look that up^^ XDD

also fabbles ;}


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)

nee naww cat weed


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

rad cupcake turt!


----------



## moonford (Jul 17, 2016)

Cute piggy. c:


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

rad goat :}


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 17, 2016)

raddest of the rad


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

coolest of the rad!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)

rad meow weed m9


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 17, 2016)

need to revive the turts


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)

oh it's you.. rad turt!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

(lets bring this back) rad turt <3


----------



## Greninja (Aug 7, 2016)

don't know seem nice


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

idk.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

Seems cool, I'm too nervous to talk to you tho


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

super cool ;}


----------



## Puffy (Aug 8, 2016)

You seem like a very nice person with great interests


----------



## Aquari (Aug 8, 2016)

pretty chill ;}


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 8, 2016)

Very kind and caring


----------



## Aquari (Aug 8, 2016)

super rad!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 8, 2016)

Super rad!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 8, 2016)

coole


----------



## Licorice (Aug 8, 2016)

probably a spicy lil enchilada


----------



## Aquari (Aug 8, 2016)

ive seen you around, seems like a zesty tuna


----------



## riummi (Aug 8, 2016)

you seem alright for now


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 8, 2016)

secretly a mahou shoujo in disguise who powers up herself by drawing cute magically sparkly art.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 8, 2016)

seems fine


----------



## Daydream (Aug 8, 2016)

Funny and kind!


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 8, 2016)

you're a nightmare dressed as a daydream.


----------



## Puffy (Aug 8, 2016)

Edgy but not bad edgy. The edginess I'd admire


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2016)

seems sweet!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 9, 2016)

somebody who i used to know

jk ur cool


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2016)

idk but u seemed to piss everyone off in the discord


----------



## Aquari (Aug 9, 2016)

noice


----------



## Dim (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice name change


----------



## Puffy (Aug 9, 2016)

Mysterious... if I had to compare you to a trainer class you'd be a hex maniac


----------



## Dim (Aug 9, 2016)

Puffy said:


> Mysterious... if I had to compare you to a trainer class you'd be a hex maniac


Looool xD

seems nice


----------



## vel (Aug 9, 2016)

whenever i see your user i think of noxus (or however you spell it) in league of legends.


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2016)

super sweet & always has that aethestic theme going on


----------



## Aquari (Aug 9, 2016)

Nox said:


> Nice name change



i actually thought of a way better name ;-;

also noice


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2016)

Seems to like pidoves a lot, and just freaky avatars haha


----------



## Dim (Aug 9, 2016)

Has quite a collection


----------



## tae (Aug 9, 2016)

has no icon, seems interesting enough.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 9, 2016)

THE BEST


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2016)

ayyyyy mog <3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 9, 2016)

best swedish person i met <3


----------



## Charlise (Aug 9, 2016)

Your avatar is cute ^^


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 9, 2016)

I love your avatar! I have Charlise in my town and shes great


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2016)

never seen you but you seem nice


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks, same to you too


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 9, 2016)

You're really nice~


----------



## duckvely (Aug 9, 2016)

super friendly


----------



## Puffy (Aug 9, 2016)

seems like a cool cat, a free frog, a friendly friend


----------



## Aquari (Aug 9, 2016)

is nice :}


----------



## Charlise (Aug 9, 2016)

we're tonic buddies...


----------



## Aquari (Aug 9, 2016)

my tonic buddy ;}


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 9, 2016)

A good birb, pure birb


----------



## Aquari (Aug 9, 2016)

king of doggos, a good doggo!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 9, 2016)

I am prince doggo! Scuze u wowe


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2016)

very sweet


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 10, 2016)

Nice person!


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 10, 2016)

yeah u are pretty cool !


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

coolest mustache around xD


----------



## Puffy (Aug 10, 2016)

A very nice person


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

well u have a swedish user title so somehow you are cool xD


----------



## Charlise (Aug 10, 2016)

You are the best at Cards Against Humanity


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

You seem cool and I love the art in your icon


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

prince of doggos!


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2016)

Probably going to ninja me............

Edit: Nope, no ninjas today


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

idk you are nice?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 10, 2016)

a true lemon ho


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

best lemon around


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

seems nice

EDIT: ninjad


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2016)

You love ice cream!

Edit: Ninja'd TWICE dammit


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

ninjad.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 10, 2016)

ur alright


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

ninja xD


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

best turt in the pond :}


----------



## Discord (Aug 10, 2016)

A pretty carefree and charming person.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2016)

You seem like an alright person.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

Idk who you are but I like your sig


----------



## Daydream (Aug 10, 2016)

I don't know you much, but you seem really nice and funny. And very talented in drawning!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

the best kind of dream ;}


----------



## Crash (Aug 10, 2016)

nice! & your collectible lineup is pretty c:


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

Idk you but I un-ironically watch Arthur sometimes


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 10, 2016)

idk you but your art is really nice and u seem really nice too!!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

nice


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

A good birb


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

rad puppo!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 10, 2016)

I like you


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

same^ ;}


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

You seem to be online a lot hehe


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

this is my home lol

nice puppo


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

I FEEL 
flapflap


----------



## Charlise (Aug 11, 2016)

You seem like the coolest person on here, and I looked through your DeviantART and your art was super pretty. Also, I sent you the Paw Patrol theme song via skype. I am sooo sorry please don't hate me


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 11, 2016)

your very cool cool & good at cah lmao


----------



## Aquari (Aug 11, 2016)

nuice!


----------



## Charlise (Aug 11, 2016)

Omg you were so funny on there as well. I hope to play again with you in the future. We should play ACNL together sometime ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninjaed


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2016)

best cah turt damn u


----------



## Discord (Aug 11, 2016)

Pretty rad


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

okay guy


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2016)

rad turt


----------



## Aquari (Aug 11, 2016)

best lemon turt


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

best birb


----------



## Aquari (Aug 11, 2016)

awesome kpop trash


----------



## Tensu (Aug 11, 2016)

Ninjaed 

Really awesome basement rat scum


----------



## Aquari (Aug 11, 2016)

cute avi!


----------



## Tensu (Aug 11, 2016)

Swanky birb


----------



## Crash (Aug 11, 2016)

nice ;v;


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 11, 2016)

Your avatar and signature are cute and clever


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2016)

u seem noice


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

You seem p cool


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

p ok


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 11, 2016)

I see u around a lot and u always seem to be being nice and stuff so yeah, you're p nice


----------



## Aquari (Aug 11, 2016)

nice


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 11, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

A cool cat


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

you're okay.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

Cool :0


----------



## Aquari (Aug 11, 2016)

prince doggo


----------



## pottingston (Aug 11, 2016)

your profile picture is very majestic


----------



## Daydream (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't know you, but you seem to love pumpkins

Pumkin pie is life


----------



## Aquari (Aug 11, 2016)

awesome buddy ;}


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

Flapflapflap


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

alright


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 11, 2016)

really sweet


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

very nice. i miss talking to you </3


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 12, 2016)

i haven't seen you around much, but you seem like a very sweet person and you have a nice signature/icon


----------



## moonbunny (Aug 12, 2016)

you seem nice


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

Idk you


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

pup king


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

Pure, very good


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 12, 2016)

Seems very artistic and a chill person.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

chill!


----------



## Limon (Aug 12, 2016)

You're a nice person.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

idk you but you have a cool user and cute sparkles


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 12, 2016)

Idk u but you seem nice and your art is really good and stuff, cool doggo


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2016)

raddest stache cah turt


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

cool, really likes flowers


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2016)

Never seen you before, but you seem rad.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 12, 2016)

Nice signature buddy


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

p rad ●ｖ●


----------



## Tracer (Aug 12, 2016)

I see you everywhere, lol. 10/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

you seem nice and your signature is really cool


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 12, 2016)

You have good art, nice signature/avatar, a seem nice although I haven't really talked to you.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

I've never talked to you but you seem v friendly!!


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

v sweet


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 12, 2016)

You seem nice


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

A good mayor !


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

awesome :^)


----------



## pottingston (Aug 12, 2016)

i don't know you personally but im just gonna worship you because you're ~The goddess birb~


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 12, 2016)

u honestly seem great and your art is amazing too omg ~


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

cool :}


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 12, 2016)

yay i got a smiley this time, getting cooler i guess. u seem cool too lmao


----------



## pottingston (Aug 12, 2016)

it's happening
someone likes me
i'd like to thank my producer and jeebus crisp

(but seriously you're pretty cool )


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

you seem very enjoyable ;}


----------



## pottingston (Aug 12, 2016)

Tonic said:


> you seem very enjoyable ;}



oh, ohohoho~~~


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

chill ;}


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 12, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

super rad!


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

you're chill


----------



## piske (Aug 12, 2016)

sweet + friendly! c:


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2016)

Your mad as rabbits.


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 12, 2016)

Apparently they're a white flamingo but a meme who is also a potato.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

youre alright


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2016)

XeroRain said:


> Apparently they're a white flamingo but a meme who is also a potato.



You got that right, you know me so well.

@ Tonic

Fabbles.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

also fabbles ;}


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## riummi (Aug 12, 2016)

so-so 
i've met better


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2016)

Fabbles.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

Idk you but nice


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

one of my favs :}


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 12, 2016)

You seem very friendly!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

you seem nice


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

awesome tonic water


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 12, 2016)

some korean fanatic? XD


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 12, 2016)

Nice and cute


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 12, 2016)

Cool animal lover!


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 12, 2016)

secretly loves nickle back


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

Idk you but I know you don't like me so I'm not sure what to say


----------



## piske (Aug 12, 2016)

friendly + creative c:


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

You have a calming aesthetic


----------



## riummi (Aug 12, 2016)

ehhh you're okay


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

you're very nice & friendly!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

Happy vibes


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 12, 2016)

i said this already but youre really nice (a good doggo)!! & i'm glad i get to see your adorable icon every time you post


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

im really glad you like it i worked hard on it youre really nice ahh


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 13, 2016)

ur fursona is so cute :0


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2016)

ur nice :0


----------



## riummi (Aug 13, 2016)

great person <3


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2016)

greater person <3


----------



## Aquari (Aug 13, 2016)

awesome!


----------



## Puffy (Aug 13, 2016)

Radical


----------



## Aquari (Aug 13, 2016)

righteousness :}


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 13, 2016)

Best birb ever


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 13, 2016)

you seem like a very cool and chill person and i approve of u


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 13, 2016)

I can say the same for you, Lapis is a good bean


----------



## moonford (Aug 13, 2016)

Seems like a dog person...


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2016)

you're okay


----------



## piske (Aug 13, 2016)

sweetie


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 13, 2016)

Good vibes


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 13, 2016)

intersting avatar pic :3


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2016)

ur sig is so cute!


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 13, 2016)

a good egg


----------



## Miii (Aug 13, 2016)

I like that you like bees xD


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2016)

you seem nice


----------



## pottingston (Aug 13, 2016)

you need some sleep


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 13, 2016)

you are my new overlord


----------



## Aquari (Aug 13, 2016)

you seem nice


----------



## Licorice (Aug 13, 2016)

You seem like the kind of person that locks all the doors before going to bed but forgets to turn off the lights after exiting a room. Idk why that came to mind but yeah.


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2016)

you seem nice!!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2016)

Idk


----------



## Tensu (Aug 14, 2016)

I like your art style!


----------



## moonford (Aug 14, 2016)

Sexy.


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2016)

ugh wtf ninja'ed



pawpatrolbab said:


> Idk



wot


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 14, 2016)

best kpop fan 2k17


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2016)

Sonic fan


----------



## Crash (Aug 14, 2016)

i don't think i've seen you before, but you seem nice ;v;


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2016)

very sweet!


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 14, 2016)

seems like a cool kpop fan!!


----------



## Charlise (Aug 14, 2016)

Your siggy is cute


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2016)

A cool bear


----------



## moonford (Aug 14, 2016)

I don't have an opinion of you yet, so mysterious in some ways.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm literally an open book haha 

You seem like a cool meme


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2016)

Idk


----------



## Licorice (Aug 15, 2016)

Precious bby


----------



## Byngo (Aug 15, 2016)

very very precious


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 15, 2016)

i dont know you

- - - Post Merge - - -

lliterally ninja'd


----------



## Aquari (Aug 15, 2016)

youre nice


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

Sexy devil! ;}


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 15, 2016)

:^) ur nice & cool cool!! :^)


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

Mad as rabbits.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 15, 2016)

<(•ᴗ• <)

true

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh u removed me from friend list? youre cool anyway lmao


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 15, 2016)

100/10 a real cool dude


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 15, 2016)

you are the coolest doggo around, also 100/10


----------



## tae (Aug 15, 2016)

your us sounds so lewd i can't help but kinda cringe a lil bit.


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

Meh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fleshy said:


> <(?ᴗ? <)
> 
> true
> 
> ...



Must have been the wrong person when I was cleaning it, woops, sorry.

I didn't even notice. XD


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 15, 2016)

yeah same about my name though i hated it but no bells y'know but i like it better now 

lmao it's okay, and you're cool


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

Sexy AF, not in a sexual way obvi....I'm asexual after all.


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 15, 2016)

Promiscuous.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 15, 2016)

You seem nice haha


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

ur nice


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice person.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 15, 2016)

cool :}


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 15, 2016)

best bottle of tonic water 2k17


----------



## Aquari (Aug 15, 2016)

cool ;}


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

Chill and kind. c;


----------



## Aquari (Aug 15, 2016)

super chilled


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

Pretty cool Birb Goddess.


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

u seem chill


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

Kind.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 15, 2016)

doesn't think before typing


----------



## Aquari (Aug 15, 2016)

cool and cute


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> doesn't think before typing



Actually I do. c:

That's how I know what to type and how to type it. c:

Birb Queen!


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 15, 2016)

Promiscuous.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 15, 2016)

you aight


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

very nice person!!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 15, 2016)

Idk


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

idk


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 15, 2016)

Idk


----------



## Daydream (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice!

I love your new avatar btw


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2016)

seems nice i love ur avatar 10/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 16, 2016)

awesome!


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Fabbles! ;}


----------



## Antonio (Aug 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Uh huh.


^^


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Broken & *shattered*....XD


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 16, 2016)

Ubeok


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Generous and kind. c:

Thanks for my art. <3


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

I thought you were cool until un-credited art in your signature


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Nothing good or bad to say about you....so you're fine I guess.

Oh and btw there is no credit to give because I can't find the artist who did it, too bad...


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Nothing good or bad to say about you....so you're fine I guess.
> 
> Oh and btw there is no credit to give because I can't find the artist who did it, too bad...



That doesn't make it ok at all? NEVER use someone's art without crediting it, that's just an ******* move and shows you have no respect for art or the people that make it :/


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> That doesn't make it ok at all? NEVER use someone's art without crediting it, that's just an ******* move and shows you have no respect for art or the people that make it :/


Actually I do, I just don't know who the artist, so how could I possibly credit them? I would if I knew who they were, please do not tell me what I can and can't do it, its obvious you're trying to pick a fight, so I'll just ignore you in the future.


----------



## Tensu (Aug 16, 2016)

Umm I really like your art. Especially your current icon. 

Ninjad


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Actually I do, I just don't know who the artist, so how could I possibly credit them? I would if I knew who they were, please do not tell me what I can and can't do it, its obvious you're trying to pick a fight, so I'll just ignore you in the future.



Using someone's art without credit = not respecting artists or art. I'm not trying to pick a fight, I just hate seeing people steal art. You CAN credit them, it's not hard at all.


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Using someone's art without credit = not respecting artists or art. I'm not trying to pick a fight, I just hate seeing people steal art. You CAN credit them, it's not hard at all.



How do I credit them? I don't know how...


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> How do I credit them? I don't know how...



Reverse image search


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Reverse image search



All done. c:

Despite you annoying me, you're okay.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> All done. c:
> 
> Despite you annoying me, you're okay.



Where's the credit? And thanks, I guess I could say the same


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Where's the credit? And thanks, I guess I could say the same



Its in my bio...


----------



## Byngo (Aug 16, 2016)

u cool


----------



## Aquari (Aug 16, 2016)

you aight


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Sexy Birb Queen. ;}


----------



## Aquari (Aug 16, 2016)

a rolling birb ;}


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Sexy Birb Goddess.

#birbs4lyfe...


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 16, 2016)

A righteous fighter of a regular flame war everyday (mostly), here on The Bell Tree Forums.


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Pretty chill. c:

Lol, "righteous fighter", not me. XD


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

Okay


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

one of those people who gives bad ratings to someone else cuz they rated them badly too, pretends 2 be nice but actually holds grudges, etc


----------



## tae (Aug 17, 2016)

seems like a qt.


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2016)

super sweet.


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice.

@ Hiyori: "one of those people who gives bad ratings to someone else cuz they rated them badly too, pretends 2 be nice but actually holds grudges, etc" : I love you for this.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

awesomely noice


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Tonic said:


> awesomely noice



I can say the same about you. c:


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

hiyori said:


> one of those people who gives bad ratings to someone else cuz they rated them badly too, pretends 2 be nice but actually holds grudges, etc



I only rate people based off my personal opinion, I don't pretend to be nice, I'm ****. I never once claimed I was nice or a good person, I appreciate the attempt tho

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't know you very well but you seem nice


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2016)

honestly seems cool


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Really nice. c:


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

cool


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Really awesome


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2016)

once again, seems cool...haven't had any problems with you whatsoever, so no complaints from me


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

You seem cool too! I like Marina


----------



## tae (Aug 17, 2016)

idk you well, but you seem... interesting.


----------



## pottingston (Aug 17, 2016)

you play toontown?



i love you


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

You seem cool, I see you in my stream occasionally


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I only rate people based off my personal opinion, I don't pretend to be nice, I'm ****. I never once claimed I was nice or a good person, I appreciate the attempt tho
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I don't know you very well but you seem nice



...? that was my opinion of you? the impression that you gave off? what attempt was there...


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

nice


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

hiyori said:


> ...? that was my opinion of you? the impression that you gave off? what attempt was there...



You said I tried to seem nice, when I literally don't. I have it posted everywhere that I think I'm terrible

- - - Post Merge - - -

Good bird


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

You expect me to read up all about you and all your posts just for a short opinion thread. But okay. Maybe take ur own advice and don't post on threads like these if u can't handle negative opinions.


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 17, 2016)

Awesome and truthful.


----------



## riummi (Aug 17, 2016)

so so
jk ur cool ish mb re read ur book thoh


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2016)

idk you


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

sweet!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

hiyori said:


> You expect me to read up all about you and all your posts just for a short opinion thread. But okay. Maybe take ur own advice and don't post on threads like these if u can't handle negative opinions.



Never once stated that or implied that? Yikes. Also what advice? I can handle negative opinions, I just think it's funny you think that I think I'm nice when I don't

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10 awesome


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2016)

you're.... meh


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

*y*/n


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

I don't know much about you but from what I've seen not too fond of you, but it's not a strong opinion cause idk you


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2016)

idk tbh


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Idk you, but your overall vibe seems compassionate and comforting


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 18, 2016)

I've seen you a few times and you seem to be a nice and fun person.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

You seem nice and cool! You're signature is really nice, it'd be cool to know more about you


----------



## Aquari (Aug 18, 2016)

super cool!


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2016)

super kind & awesome


----------



## Dactal (Aug 18, 2016)

Active on TBT as heck, looks nice


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2016)

Seems nice


----------



## Dim (Aug 18, 2016)

you seem nice

Also, did anyone notice those thread tags before? ._.


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2016)

u too

which tags? .-. there's a lot are u talking about any specific ones?


----------



## Dim (Aug 19, 2016)

kianli said:


> u too
> 
> which tags? .-. there's a lot are u talking about any specific ones?


All of them lol


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2016)

Well yeah they're weird lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

nice, does anyone notice the lanaxsparroxrbc tags? I removed them from my threads.


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2016)

nice!

yes they're ****ing annoying.


----------



## Tracer (Aug 19, 2016)

Tbh, you seem like a sweetheart & where did those tags come from? One landed on my thread once or twice..


----------



## piichinu (Aug 19, 2016)

probably pocky trying to convince people its their ghost

idrk u


----------



## Aquari (Aug 19, 2016)

chill


----------



## doveling (Aug 19, 2016)

a cool cat


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2016)

someone with a very pretty avatar/signature


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2016)

nice (weren't u heartbreaker before??)


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 19, 2016)

cute avatar pic :3


----------



## Greninja (Aug 19, 2016)

Super kind and  friendly user


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 19, 2016)

awesome gif of something idk and likes SU lol


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2016)

seems like a nice person to be around 




kianli said:


> nice (weren't u heartbreaker before??)



Yeah lol


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 19, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> awesome gif of something idk and likes SU lol



ohhh its popcorn, im so dumb

also is so amazing to users everywhere c:


----------



## Crash (Aug 19, 2016)

so nice ;v;


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2016)

v friendly ;v;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 19, 2016)

.. I'm lost lol is it in a way saying sup?


----------



## doveling (Aug 19, 2016)

is great cos zebras are amazing animals


----------



## piske (Aug 19, 2016)

Talented and sweet


----------



## Aquari (Aug 19, 2016)

nice


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2016)

v chill 




ZebraQueen said:


> .. I'm lost lol is it in a way saying sup?



....what?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 21, 2016)

Seems very active on the forums. You're very nice and have an awesome love for Kpop. Respect. :3


----------



## Dim (Aug 21, 2016)

Has a nice sig/avatar (whoever made it)


----------



## Aquari (Aug 21, 2016)

awesome


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Truly chill and boss


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

Lovves animal crossing and likes the number 10/ is 10 and that's pretty cool and so are you. c:


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

Yikes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Awesome person c:


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

I've never talked to you personally but you rock


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Makes me laugh c:


----------



## Aquari (Aug 22, 2016)

fave~


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

my fave more than you fave me lol


----------



## Aquari (Aug 22, 2016)

rad!


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

Sexy birb.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 22, 2016)

da best


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

radicule!


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

Enjoys eating chicken.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

Idk you personally but from what I do know I'm not fond of ya


----------



## Aquari (Aug 22, 2016)

awesome sauce


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

Awesome Birb. 

Really sweet and kind. c:


----------



## Aquari (Aug 22, 2016)

awesome


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

The best guy ever


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 22, 2016)

you are awesomeeeee n rlly nice


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

Idk you but you seem nice and you have an awesome signature


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

awesome person to talk too


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

Great.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fun to be around


----------



## Licorice (Aug 22, 2016)

Proof that not all younger kids are annoying.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 22, 2016)

cool and chill


----------



## jiny (Aug 24, 2016)

fave


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 24, 2016)

Artistic


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 24, 2016)

Quiet but friendly


----------



## mogyay (Aug 24, 2016)

LUV U


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Very nice person.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 24, 2016)

Blessed


----------



## Daydream (Aug 24, 2016)

Kind and talented


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice username, reminds me of my favorite hobby


----------



## moonford (Aug 24, 2016)

Pretty nice. c:

Cool username too.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 24, 2016)

chillest meem on here


----------



## jiny (Aug 24, 2016)

favvv


----------



## Aquari (Aug 24, 2016)

cooleo!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 24, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 24, 2016)

super cool!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 25, 2016)

Friendly


----------



## Aquari (Aug 25, 2016)

chill


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice username


----------



## Aquari (Aug 25, 2016)

ive seen you around and you seem chill


----------



## Zura (Aug 25, 2016)

They like Pokemon from the looks of their avatar, I believe anyone who likes Pokemon is automatically cool.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 25, 2016)

chill! ;}


----------



## Licorice (Aug 25, 2016)

sweet but maybe lowkey really shy


----------



## piske (Aug 25, 2016)

seems friendly and fun, maybe a sarcastic humor? :>


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 25, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## jiny (Aug 25, 2016)

p nice


----------



## Aquari (Aug 25, 2016)

one of my favs ;}


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

Lovely and super Birb Queen.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 26, 2016)

pokemon :0
and that swan pokemon whose name I forgot
i think it was a gen 5 poke

PSH WAIT SWANNA

- - - Post Merge - - -

aww - ninja'd
you remind me of happiness and despair (puppies and losing the game ;-; )


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

That's what I was aiming for!!

Are you mouse


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Awesome and friendly well-rounded person.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

Friendly, funny and reminds me of Mario


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Awesome counter and funny


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 26, 2016)

Great, funny, nice, lucky lmao


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Why lucky? 

Smart, generous and awesome.


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

Cool. ;}


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice and cool


----------



## Renmei (Aug 26, 2016)

Really nice and amazing person~ c:


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't know you/Don't remember seeing you around 

Your avatar is really cool though. xD


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Best guy ever c:


----------



## Licorice (Aug 26, 2016)

sweet and spicy


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

Super amazing, fabulous, sweet and just a super duper cool person. <3

:}


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Chill


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 26, 2016)

real nice! And a Mario fan ☆


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice, loves art.


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

Decent sidekick at times.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Decent boss at times.


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

Minty


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Frosty


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 26, 2016)

Awesome guy!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 26, 2016)

You seem like a really sweet person!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 26, 2016)

seems chill


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2016)

Probably one of the cooler people around here in all honesty
please dont sugarcoat an opinion of me

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd rip
I don't know much about you, but you seem moderately nice, so you've got that going


----------



## Aquari (Aug 26, 2016)

chill ;}


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 26, 2016)

Sparro said:


> Probably one of the cooler people around here in all honesty
> please dont sugarcoat an opinion of me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



We've made many memories on TBT! I remember some of the older basement games, and participating in them with you. You seem very sweet, and I only wish the best for you!

ninja'd ^.^ 

Chill as well!


----------



## jiny (Aug 26, 2016)

Super nice!


----------



## moonford (Aug 27, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 27, 2016)

Kawaii


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

friendly :>


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 27, 2016)

Also friendly


----------



## moonford (Aug 27, 2016)

Super lovely. c:


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

sweet c:


----------



## moonford (Aug 27, 2016)

Really nice. c;


----------



## jiny (Aug 27, 2016)

Nice


----------



## moonford (Aug 28, 2016)

Sweet.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 28, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Sweet.



69 is not a nice number. Let's make it even!


----------



## moonford (Aug 28, 2016)

XD
Thanks.

Pretty cool!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 28, 2016)

Chill and nice to talk to


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2016)

you're cool and we had some legit discussions lately


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Tracer (Aug 28, 2016)

Never really talked to you before.. but you seem cool from a distance! especially love your Nirvana picture


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 28, 2016)

So chill and nice.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 28, 2016)

sassy


----------



## jiny (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice


----------



## moonford (Aug 29, 2016)

Sweet. c:


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 31, 2016)

kool as a cucumber


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 31, 2016)

pokefan.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 31, 2016)

someone i spoke to briefly 2 yrs ago? girl ur on my wall lmao


----------



## annaleigh (Aug 31, 2016)

u honestly seem like a nice person
but I could be wrong lmao


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 31, 2016)

You seem alright! I haven't seen you around enough to form a real opinion ahaha


----------



## Aquari (Aug 31, 2016)

nice! :}


----------



## Tracer (Aug 31, 2016)

Haven't spoken directly to you, but you seem very friendly.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 31, 2016)

I haven't spoken to you directly either, but I've gotten the impression that you're a kind individual x)


----------



## jiny (Aug 31, 2016)

So nice!


----------



## himari (Aug 31, 2016)

ur my homie cos u like suga so i assume u like bts and i lov bts


----------



## Aquari (Aug 31, 2016)

you seem nice


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 1, 2016)

A super cool birdo


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 1, 2016)

nice bc ur canadian (i stalked ur profile oops)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 1, 2016)

Seems nice, although I've never seen you before.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 1, 2016)

super cool!


----------



## Crash (Sep 1, 2016)

nice, and your signature is pretty c:


----------



## himari (Sep 1, 2016)

Pokemon lover


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2016)

has a cute avatar.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 1, 2016)

Chill person.


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice from what I've seen, you like to make "who do you think/want to be the president?" threads often too.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 4, 2017)

Don't know you! ;;


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 4, 2017)

I don't know you! ;;

*my first post didn't go through earlier rip*


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2017)

idk you but you seem cool


----------



## Aquari (Jan 4, 2017)

oh hey! i completely forgot about this thread, 

^^youre chill <3


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 4, 2017)

I don't know you on a personal level but I've seen you around the forums and you seem really nice!!


----------



## Irelia (Jan 4, 2017)

I've seen you a couple times on the forums and you seem like a nice person!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 4, 2017)

I get to fangirl with another person that likes BE so thx for that :')


----------



## Haskell (Jan 4, 2017)

I don't know you but you seem chill, Bunilla.

(Next commentor be totally honest and hardcore. Don't be afraid to be "mean". .-. )


----------



## Irelia (Jan 4, 2017)

You sort of make a lot of threads... and some of them can be kind of unnecessary / uncalled for.

but you're cool for the most part


----------



## Dim (Jan 4, 2017)

You seem like a fun person!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 4, 2017)

You like WBB which makes you instantly cool ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Haskell (Jan 4, 2017)

I think you don't care about what anyone thinks.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 4, 2017)

You are completely wrong. I think about things wayyy too much >.<
But you seem chill lol


----------



## Dim (Jan 4, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> You like WBB which makes you instantly cool ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


Very very wise person :]


----------



## Haskell (Jan 4, 2017)

I don't know Nox but he seems like he can be both fun and annoying sometimes.


----------



## Dim (Jan 4, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> I don't know Nox but he seems like he can be both fun and annoying sometimes.


I guess I'm pretty Ob*nox*ious 

You've been a pretty entertaining member here so far and I respect you for not being afraid to speak your mind even if it's an unpopular opinion


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 4, 2017)

You
Are
****ing
Awesome


----------



## Dim (Jan 4, 2017)

Very awesome and friendly!  (nobody else ever talks to me lol)


----------



## Xandra (Jan 4, 2017)

^Don't really know you enough to judge you


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2017)

i mean you seem chill


----------



## Aquari (Jan 4, 2017)

one of my favs <3


----------



## Haskell (Jan 4, 2017)

she doesn't like me.


----------



## KatRose (Jan 5, 2017)

You're very opinionated from what I can tell.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

pretty chill ;}


----------



## 3skulls (Jan 5, 2017)

you are legendary.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

Super cool


----------



## Dim (Jan 5, 2017)

funny as hell and very entertaining


----------



## KatRose (Jan 5, 2017)

Super kind and thoughtful!


----------



## Dim (Jan 5, 2017)

Very friendly and courteous!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

Very interactive with this thread. .-.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

trolling buddy


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

After me, Teabagel is the 2nd worst troll.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 5, 2017)

I feel conflicted about you but I'll be polite and won't go into detail.


----------



## Wyvernaa (Jan 5, 2017)

12-dimensional lasgna sounds delicious.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

a new member!, you seem nice


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2017)

i like your name. i like bagels but i don't like tea not sure if i would like the combo.

on a serious note, you seem funny and nice~ Very popular so ofc i heard about you.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 5, 2017)

Your icon is Robbie so I like you automatically.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2017)

aww thank you

that was enough to make me like you as well. WE ARE NUMBER ONE, HEY!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 5, 2017)

you seem awesome from what you written on my page...


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2017)

MayorJudyOfZootopia said:


> you seem awesome from what you written on my page...



Aw! You seem very awesome too! You seem so nice! You're also a Pokemon fan and I love Pokemon a lot! I just had to say hello!


----------



## Licorice (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't know anything about you but I love your signature and avatar *0*


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

very kind


----------



## KatRose (Jan 5, 2017)

Truly the forum's best Sneasel


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

I know you but I'm neutral. I have no interest in getting to know you or any interest in hating you.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

pretty opinionated


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 5, 2017)

A highly entertaining and intelligent troll.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

thinks my town is good but thinks im bad


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2017)

no idea but that comment sounded like a meme


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 5, 2017)

You're really into memes.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

You're really into Marshall.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 5, 2017)

Meh.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

Is too scared to be herself and share what's on her mind.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

ninja'd you seemed to have struck a nerve on the political side of tbt


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

thinks i'm fun to be around


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 5, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Is too scared to be herself and share what's on her mind.



I don't want to voice my opinion on you too much.

Don't you remember what OP wrote?



typhoonmoore said:


> _If it's a full negative opinion, keep it to yourself (I don't wanna start any trouble on the thread._


----------



## Haskell (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't care what OP said. I can take it. Bending the rules for me. 

I think you're sig is nice and you are trying to avoid conflict.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2017)

You're cool dude


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2017)

Cool and fun person


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jan 5, 2017)

You seem lit.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 6, 2017)

very chill <3


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 6, 2017)

I've seen you around, you seem awesome!!


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't know much about you so can't say.


----------



## Xandra (Jan 6, 2017)

Your avatar is cool


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 6, 2017)

don't know you, but your sig is cool!


----------



## Zireael (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't really know you but your sig and avy is full of moomins and that automatically makes you great in my book. They're so adorable. ;___;


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2017)

You're cool!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2017)

You like Studio Ghibli, which is pretty cool!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2017)

Well, I like Marshal too, so I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 6, 2017)

You are meh. Idk you that well.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2017)

You're shy.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 6, 2017)

my loyal troll minion


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2017)

My ruler, the powerful Queen Teabagel.


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 6, 2017)

I see you everywhere, and I think you're one of the coolest people on here. And a very dedicated animal crosser!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 6, 2017)

Your a very nice member


----------



## Aquari (Jan 6, 2017)

very nice!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2017)

You're cool!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2017)

You seem like a cool person


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 7, 2017)

You know who the best Poke girl is ^-^ that's awesome


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2017)

cool


----------



## Aquari (Jan 7, 2017)

super sweet


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2017)

I dig ya'!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 8, 2017)

Seems upbeat and kind. I've never talked with you, so I can't make the best of opinions. but from your posts I've seen you're pretty interesting.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jan 8, 2017)

You seem positive and like a nice person!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 8, 2017)

seems like a very sweet person


----------



## Zireael (Jan 8, 2017)

You're funny, you've made me laugh on more than one occasion and that's always good.


----------



## Crash (Jan 8, 2017)

you seem very nice, and i love your avatar + signature!


----------



## mogyay (Jan 8, 2017)

FAVE


----------



## KatRose (Jan 8, 2017)

Your signature is really cute and you seem very nice !


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 8, 2017)

I've seen you around, you seem really cool!! ;v;


----------



## piske (Jan 8, 2017)

You seem bubbly and friendly~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2017)

You're very generous!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 8, 2017)

Never had a personal convo with you but you seem really friendly and nice!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2017)

You seem very happy to be engaged, which is sweet.


----------



## piske (Jan 8, 2017)

Friendly and you have good taste in villagers!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 8, 2017)

adorable


----------



## KatRose (Jan 8, 2017)

Funny as hecking heck


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2017)

seems chill


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 9, 2017)

k-pop wonderstar


----------



## Haskell (Jan 9, 2017)

cool af


----------



## Crash (Jan 9, 2017)

i don't think i've seen you around much, but dat lolly avatar makes you awesome :')


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 9, 2017)

A very sweet, kind and thoughtful user who is always polite to anyone she talks to.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 9, 2017)

you seem nice


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 9, 2017)

You're awesome!


----------



## piske (Jan 10, 2017)

Very friendly c:


----------



## KatRose (Jan 10, 2017)

spooky! you're a ghost afterall...
You're actually seem super nice though!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 10, 2017)

You're funny.


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2017)

You seem very decorative


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 11, 2017)

You're a lovely little chkn nugget.


----------



## Dim (Jan 11, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> You're a lovely little chkn nugget.


????


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2017)

You seem pretty cool.


----------



## KatRose (Jan 11, 2017)

AMAZING BECAUSE YOU LIKE STUDIO GHIBLI

for real tho, your avatar makes me want to want Totoro for the 135974th time...


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 11, 2017)

OMG MICHAEL SCOTT SEASON 3 OMG
_BEAUTIFUL_


----------



## KatRose (Jan 11, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> OMG MICHAEL SCOTT SEASON 3 OMG
> _BEAUTIFUL_



um, excuse me, it's "Prison Mike" jeez 

Okay so my opinion of you is very high because you like the office so uh... instantly love you.


----------



## deercafe (Jan 11, 2017)

the most good


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 12, 2017)

Your art is really cute!


----------



## mondogecko9 (Jan 12, 2017)

^ Incredibly Optimistic


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

Hmm, I don't personally know you but you have cool avi art c:


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)

I get this vibe from you that you'd be a good listener and you're probably a really compassionate person.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

you seem cool


----------



## DinoDymo (Jan 14, 2017)

You seem chill and omg I love your name, it's like my two favorite things in the world put into one <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Don't know you but your avatar is adorable!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

best minion 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Best Troll Queen 10/10


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

Friendly and helpful~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Sweet and kind. ^-^


----------



## hamster (Jan 14, 2017)

seems very polite and pleasant


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

You seem nice, and you like Studio Ghibli!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

#thatbasicmarshalwhitegurl


----------



## Wyvernaa (Jan 14, 2017)

Person with good taste in anime and up to date with fresh memes.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 14, 2017)

You seem nice!


----------



## hamster (Jan 14, 2017)

very sweet


----------



## Wyvernaa (Jan 14, 2017)

You seem like you have a good style for aesthetics in paintings, judging from your signature.


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 14, 2017)

you seem nice... xD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2017)

You aren't familiar but you seem cool!


----------



## aschton (Jan 14, 2017)

Don't know you, but you seem like you have cool tastes in movies


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)

I think your ACNL character in your icon has rad glasses.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

You seem like a sweet girl.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 14, 2017)

You're super nice and my best friend <3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2017)

You're cool!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

Very cool


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 14, 2017)

Hilarious and an awesome person!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

Its debateable wether I like you or not, but generally, yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

SNIPPED AGAIN!!!


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

Youtube video provider extraordinaire~ why am I watching the whole thing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Amazing!!!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2017)

You're cool!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

Attention-seeking

But other than that... no problem.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2017)

opinionated


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

Teabagel. Thats it


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 15, 2017)

Popular and very active on the forums


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

One of the better TBT ones.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

A great person once you get to know him.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

#ThatBasicWhiteMarshalFangurl


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

#ThatBasicJealousWhiteBoy


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

The basic... wait not basic... the b-b-b... a-a-we


The awesomest Marshalest fanest outs theres.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

Tries to act salty but is actually really nice ^u^


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

A nice and kind user who is sweet to everyone!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

A cool user with an A-1 sidebar!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

My best friend!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 15, 2017)

My headcanon is that you're not a Marshal fan girl and you're actually Marshal himself.

Marshal's tiny hands and arms, typing on forums.


----------



## piske (Jan 15, 2017)

Easy-going and friendly c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

You're kind and helpful!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

Super sweet and puts up with my chattiness!


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 15, 2017)

A great member of the community and shares my love of all pastel aesthetic, so you're awesome in my book.~


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

Traded with. Don't know much about.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

Awesome person, actually respects my opinion.


----------



## Crash (Jan 15, 2017)

very sweet


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

Very humble.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2017)

You're an interesting fellow.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

Doesn't cause trouble.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

Gets wrong first impressions.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

Nintendofan85 is a fan of Nintendo.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

Salty


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

Procrastinates


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 15, 2017)

An individual who speaks his mind.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

A new friend


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

One whom understands.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 16, 2017)

A very interesting individual.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2017)

You're awesome!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 16, 2017)

You're super nice.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Squirrelrific


----------



## hamster (Jan 16, 2017)

i like how you're honest


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't really know you but I have no beef with you.


----------



## smolfriskeh (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't know you, but I like how those flowers are positioned in your items thingy c:


----------



## Crash (Jan 16, 2017)

i don't think i've seen you around much, but you seem nice! :>


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2017)

super sweet! &#55357;&#56469;


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2017)

super sweet!


----------



## piske (Jan 16, 2017)

Chill and friendly~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Has great collectibles.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 17, 2017)

Very passionate about art.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 17, 2017)

Kind and generous. Gave me 1 or 2 of my dreamies back when I was still new to TBT. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I _think_ she likes Marshal. I'm not sure though


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 17, 2017)

friendly person to talk with  with some great collectible there


----------



## piske (Jan 18, 2017)

Friendly and creative!


----------



## 3skulls (Jan 18, 2017)

obviously Creative, I mean just look at the username. that is talent right there.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 18, 2017)

very down to earth and chill


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 18, 2017)

Doesn't wanna share their Famous Mushroom!  Lol.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 18, 2017)

Sneasel snitcher. jk #BagelSandwich4Life

- - - Post Merge - - -

YOU SNIPED ME AGAIN!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 18, 2017)

Gets very upset when people snipe him.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 18, 2017)

Sniping is not very nice lil'marshal


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah?  Well correcting Marshal ain't nice either! *Slaps face with fluffy paw*


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 18, 2017)

This is a well-delivered opinion thread. Not a raging white Marshal fangurl torture thread.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 18, 2017)

Gallade called.  He wants his name back.


----------



## ccee633 (Jan 18, 2017)

Never seen you before


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 18, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Gallade called.  He wants his name back.



Get rekt


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2017)

You seem cool!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 18, 2017)

You LOVE Studio Ghibli!


----------



## piske (Jan 18, 2017)

You seem very sweet c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2017)

You're cool.


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 19, 2017)

i've never talked to you but you seem like a good person


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 19, 2017)

You're very sweet and I like it. <3


----------



## Mariah (Jan 19, 2017)

Seems irritating.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 19, 2017)

seems fun to  talk to


----------



## lars708 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ur a childish Sneasel


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 19, 2017)

Apparently a big fan of that game  same as me


----------



## Aquari (Jan 19, 2017)

tbt's best and only zebra queen


----------



## Crash (Jan 19, 2017)

overall great tbt'er


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 19, 2017)

Has a very successful card trading thread


----------



## Piezahummy (Jan 19, 2017)

Likes zelda so I like her


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2017)

Has a colorful taste in signatures.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 19, 2017)

Her user title says it all. jk thatmarshalfangurl is best


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2017)

My user title says it all.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 19, 2017)

That one person who has a thing for the above person


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2017)

That one person who has a disturbing obsession with zebras.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 19, 2017)

That one person who has a disturbing obsession to that squirrel Marshal


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2017)

Ahaha, touche.  That one person who has a cute lineup of fruit collectibles.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks. That one person who has many collectibles in her lineup that are awesome


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 19, 2017)

I appreciate the love MarshalGurl.

That one person who love Splatoon like meee


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 19, 2017)

You're cool!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2017)

You're awesome!


----------



## piske (Jan 19, 2017)

Very kind~


----------



## chapstick (Jan 19, 2017)

i dont know you but your sig is amazing


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2017)

You seem random, and I don't mean that as an insult!


----------



## chapstick (Jan 20, 2017)

i dont really know you but you seem cool


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2017)

You won a TBT award so you must be something


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Jan 20, 2017)

I saw you in the trolling game. Also, dare accepted.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2017)

Never seen you before but your avatar is cute!


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2017)

7.8/10 Too many Marshals


----------



## Haskell (Jan 20, 2017)

Uh. Don't know you.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2017)

Aww


----------



## Aquari (Jan 20, 2017)

best lars candy bars 10/10


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 20, 2017)

Is a bagel.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2017)

You seem cool.


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 20, 2017)

fellow studio ghibli fan


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 20, 2017)

Very friendly and great to trade with!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2017)

You're cool too!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 20, 2017)

Respectable.


----------



## 1milk (Jan 21, 2017)

mature but with a good sense of humour


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 21, 2017)

This is my first time seeing you so welcome!


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 21, 2017)

Creative.


----------



## hamster (Jan 21, 2017)

you seem nice


----------



## piske (Jan 21, 2017)

Chill and cool.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 21, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 21, 2017)

A chill friend


----------



## Haskell (Jan 21, 2017)

Don't know.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 21, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Don't know.


D: 
At least you seem nice


----------



## Haskell (Jan 21, 2017)

Don't know.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 21, 2017)

That one person who can't say something nice


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 21, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## 1milk (Jan 21, 2017)

you seem friendly, into kpop and anime


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 21, 2017)

Never seen you around before, but I'm already digging your aesthetic. You seem interesting!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 21, 2017)

Nice and enjoys all things pastel!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 21, 2017)

Ignores me for having Satan as my avatar that one time.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 21, 2017)

EDIT: was on wrong page.


You're passionate about your beliefs.


----------



## piske (Jan 21, 2017)

Always has cute avi/signature combos c: even the collectible matches the signature! :O


----------



## Haskell (Jan 22, 2017)

Like the sig.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2017)

You're... unique. I don't know much about you though.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 22, 2017)

Same thing; I don't know you.

Um, next commentor don't care about being nice.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 22, 2017)

That one person who kept saying "don't know" to me


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 22, 2017)

Very nice, friendly and helpful. Oh, and she loves zebras.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 22, 2017)

Always smiling at me and telling me to be strong. I don't even mind that my name isn't Thom.

Also, penchant for cupcakes of the spook variety.


----------



## Crash (Jan 22, 2017)

a lovely person :') i also love your lil mermaid so much!


----------



## piske (Jan 22, 2017)

SO SWEET AND PRETTY XD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 22, 2017)

Such a sweet and lovely person!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 22, 2017)

That one person who like to talk a lot  but it's very friendly


----------



## Haskell (Jan 22, 2017)

Don't know.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2017)

Little....

a little raskell


----------



## moonford (Jan 22, 2017)

Toad is pretty cute. XD

I haven't been able to experience you in a conversation, but I'm sure you're delightful. ^_^


----------



## Haskell (Jan 22, 2017)

Um. Have no bias but I think poorly of her sometimes.


----------



## moonford (Jan 22, 2017)

...I'm not a woman...But okay...

We may disagree on almost everything but I still don't think poorly of you and you did personally attack me on political thread but I don't mind. c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2017)

You're cool! I like you! (not romantically LOL)


----------



## moonford (Jan 22, 2017)

You're a nice person and you make interesting threads which end up going down hill after Trump is mentioned somewhere. You like animals so I automatically find you to be a very decent person. ^_^


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2017)

you are too nice and too kind to have donald trump in your signature even if it is in a mocking light


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2017)

You're awesome!


----------



## piske (Jan 22, 2017)

You appear to be smart c:


----------



## 1milk (Jan 22, 2017)

your name, avatar, message, signature and collectibles all go together, i like your aesthetic


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 22, 2017)

Never heard of you.


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 22, 2017)

I've seen you around, you seem nice


----------



## Irelia (Jan 22, 2017)

I have never seen you before! Judging by your icon/sig, I'm guessing you're probably friendly!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 22, 2017)

Don't really know you.  Your avatar and signature are really cute though!


----------



## moonford (Jan 23, 2017)

You seem lovely. c:


----------



## Aquari (Jan 23, 2017)

one of my favorites ;}


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 23, 2017)

that one person who has 2 identity and i keep questioning one of his identy 

(she a cool user and very friendly)


----------



## piske (Jan 23, 2017)

Creative and knows a lot about pokemon!

- - - Post Merge - - -



1milk said:


> your name, avatar, message, signature and collectibles all go together, i like your aesthetic



D'aww, thank you c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 23, 2017)

Again, a very kind, helpful, and generous person.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 23, 2017)

My lovely best friend. <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 23, 2017)

Right back at you, bestie! <3


----------



## Haskell (Jan 23, 2017)

Ignores me. We don't talk anymore... lol


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 23, 2017)

Very conservative


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't know much about you TBH.


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 24, 2017)

you seem nice


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm instantly reminded of Kylie Jenner


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 24, 2017)

That one person that love splatoon like me


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 24, 2017)

Seems nice ^//^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 24, 2017)

Very hyped about the new games coming out.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2017)

You're awesome!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 24, 2017)

Always on this forum.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2017)

pretty active


----------



## Haskell (Jan 24, 2017)

Meh


----------



## Irelia (Jan 24, 2017)

to be completely honest, I think you're annoying


----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2017)

very sweet and awesome


----------



## Haskell (Jan 24, 2017)

Eh. Enjoyable.


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 24, 2017)

Steadfast in his opinions and also very open & friendly.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 24, 2017)

Friendly


----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2017)

makes questionable threads/post sometimes but is mostly harmless


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2017)

Awesome! You're a good friend, by the way.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 24, 2017)

Superb! Also, I miss 2NE1 as well.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2017)

OMG you're awesome! You've been very supportive of me here. Also, it sucks so much that 2NE1 is gone.


----------



## Zireael (Jan 24, 2017)

You're smart and really respectful of others. You always make thought-provoking discussions and I enjoy reading your posts!


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 24, 2017)

You have always seemed like a personable and engaging person to me. I'm always seeing you around the forums contributing to conversations.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2017)

I haven't seen you much around, but you seem cool.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 24, 2017)

You post a lot in Brewster's.


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 25, 2017)

Never seen you around, but you like Walker, so you're cool in my book.


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 26, 2017)

you seem nice xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 26, 2017)

You have sass. I love it.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 26, 2017)

Loves animal crossing, great taste in collectibles, posts a lot, all good attributes


----------



## Bowie (Jan 26, 2017)

I agree with you on very little, but you seem nice enough.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 26, 2017)

seems nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 26, 2017)

A preacher of the bagel religion.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 27, 2017)

Good taste in villagers!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 27, 2017)

a very nice and compassionate person! also one of the cooler people around the forums


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 27, 2017)

A very worthy toad


----------



## moonford (Jan 27, 2017)

You seem like a delightful person. ^_^
I'd love to chat with you sometime!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 27, 2017)

Your signature gives me so much respect for you.


----------



## moonford (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you. <3

I love your avi, sigs and you seem so lovely. c:


----------



## Haskell (Jan 27, 2017)

On my ignore list. That about says it all.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 27, 2017)

"peculiar"


----------



## moonford (Jan 27, 2017)

Amazing!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 27, 2017)

best bud!


----------



## moonford (Jan 27, 2017)

I love that little yarn dog thingy! So cute!

Really good taste in themes on their sigs and avis. Just so darn cute!


----------



## JSS (Jan 27, 2017)

I like ha.

Or him if boy.

Based on posts I've seen here and there that may or may not have had to do with politics.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 27, 2017)

you seem nice


----------



## moonford (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi! its nice to meet you, I feel like this is my first time seeing you on the forums!

I'm sure you're lovely. ^__^

And I got sniped....

Teabagel curse you!


----------



## N e s s (Jan 27, 2017)

WORST PERSON EVER OHEMGEE

jk you're cool


----------



## Soda Fox (Jan 28, 2017)

Great name, good taste in anime/manga and games.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 28, 2017)

Cash me ousside howbow dat?

I like sodas and I like foxes so everything seems a-ok


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2017)

You need some milk.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2017)

buddy pal!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 28, 2017)

The most popular person here in TBT, I would say


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2017)

very kind


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2017)

Fabbles!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 28, 2017)

You're cool!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 28, 2017)

K-pop is a fan of YOU, that's how much of a kool kat you are.


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2017)

You're pretty nice from what I can tell. c:


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2017)

amazing


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 28, 2017)

You're rad, and also great with cream cheese.
There's really no stopping you, it just gets better!


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2017)

Kewl!


----------



## Wishii (Jan 28, 2017)

Magestic


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2017)

Honestly, your signature is beautiful, so simple yet so cute.

I would love to talk with ya sometime about Owls! c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 28, 2017)

Well, I'm an owl lover too, and back in 2005 and 2006 I would always listen to them make their hoos in the evenings here in Mississippi. It was so beautiful.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 28, 2017)

You're amazing!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 28, 2017)

Someone Ik


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2017)

idk you


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2017)

best meme, welcome back!


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2017)

(im only back for like a day)
very rad


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2017)

Decent.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jan 28, 2017)

Seems like a friendly person ^.^


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2017)

seems very polite


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2017)

My favourite.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 28, 2017)

what was the word..


----------



## Haskell (Jan 28, 2017)

Chill.


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2017)

I have nothing positive to say.


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 28, 2017)

Funny person who also brings some good discussion to the table. Best of both worlds.~


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 28, 2017)

Chill.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 29, 2017)

I never had a problem with you


----------



## moonford (Jan 29, 2017)

Fine, I guess. I've had no problems with you so there's nothing bad or good to say but I'm sure you're great.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 29, 2017)

You're cool!


----------



## moonford (Jan 29, 2017)

So are you!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 29, 2017)

I cringe every time you make one of those "what's the worst.."/type of thread that makes people think negatively because more goddamn negativity is the last thing we need in this world.


----------



## moonford (Jan 29, 2017)

I can't help the way I think and that really isn't what I'm trying to do when I make those threads but I see what you're talking about, I honestly don't feel like making negative threads anymore.

I don't have any problems with you and your NN ID is funny.


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 29, 2017)

Seen you once and remembers my mom had a shirt with the lady in your sig and profile picture


----------



## moonford (Jan 29, 2017)

I like your username! Its really cute.


----------



## hamster (Jan 30, 2017)

not the happiest person, but from what i know you're nice and friendly


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2017)

I miss your hello kitty avatar, cute af.

I think your really nice and from what I can tell and you haven't said anything that could be seen as rude so you're pretty cool in my book.


----------



## _Dentata (Jan 30, 2017)

You seem okay


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 30, 2017)

You seem like the kind of person to always volunteer to run errands or hand out papers for the teacher in school.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 30, 2017)

From what I've seen in your posts, you seem to have a good sense of humour and I like your username.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 30, 2017)

You're nice.


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2017)

The Marshal obsession is strong with this one.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 30, 2017)

you should stop sucking up to the people who would ditch you within seconds


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2017)

Bahamut said:


> you should stop sucking up to the people who would ditch you within seconds



Elaborate? I have no idea what you're talking about.

There's nothing wrong with being kind to people and I'm usually not so I'm trying to improve my attitude towards people and you know for someone who complains about me being negative you sure are negative yourself, I really don't understand why you feel like putting me down but what I can say is this...focus on your own attitude rather than other peoples.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2017)

wonderful!


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2017)

Woolly World Hype <3 Probably not going to get until May....=(

Best person on TBT. c:


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 30, 2017)

They're very cool.


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2017)

If I had a penny for every time you've said something I agreed with I would be a millionaire.

You're friendly, funny and smart which I can appreciate and you supported Bernie, so you're overall amazing.


----------



## Crash (Jan 30, 2017)

someone i've always enjoyed talking to + seeing around tbt


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2017)

I think you're very pretty, kind and unique with your signatures, so its always pleasing to see you around the forums so I can just stare at your sig for like 2 hours. XD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 30, 2017)

You seem like a genuinely sweet and kind person.


----------



## Koden (Jan 30, 2017)

Your choice in villagers is great!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2017)

very aesthetic!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 30, 2017)

Awesome! >3

Very understanding. Very reasonable.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 30, 2017)

...I don't really know much about you but since you claim you need a drink perhaps you probably want to run away from something who knows


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2017)

you seem alright


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 30, 2017)

your mori's are multiplying!

you are very cool, very funny, very cultured


----------



## Haskell (Jan 30, 2017)

very memeish


----------



## Koden (Jan 30, 2017)

im dont know what to think, you display many characteristics that i am unsure of


----------



## Haskell (Jan 30, 2017)

Don't know you. I disagree with you on somethings... I think.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 30, 2017)

oh, I dont do kindly to ninjas


----------



## Koden (Jan 30, 2017)

Toad is great! and so are you!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 30, 2017)

Um. Don't know that well. >3


----------



## moonford (Jan 31, 2017)

Rude sometimes, but aren't we all? 

You're fine when you don't get defensive.


----------



## Koden (Jan 31, 2017)

odd, i suppose


----------



## moonford (Jan 31, 2017)

I love being odd. 

I don't really see you around the forums often but I'm sure you're great.


----------



## _Dentata (Jan 31, 2017)

Pretty feminine


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 31, 2017)

You seem pretty strong-headed (in a good way of course!)


----------



## Aquari (Jan 31, 2017)

you seem nice


----------



## Koden (Jan 31, 2017)

youre pretty funny! you have interesting things to say


----------



## hamster (Jan 31, 2017)

i've seen you around a lot recently and you seem sweet


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 31, 2017)

Havent noticed you lol sorry hi


----------



## moonford (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice to meet you, I'm sure you're great!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chatte_Dentata said:


> Pretty feminine



Is that supposed to be a good or bad thing? I don't care either way, I'm just interested.


----------



## Koden (Jan 31, 2017)

its hard to describe your personality in my opinion, youre a tough one to read


----------



## Crash (Jan 31, 2017)

you seem nice, & your signature is really cute! i've just been staring at it, it's so magical :')


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 31, 2017)

Quiet worlds are very good.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 31, 2017)

Your signature amuses me, so I'd say you're a cool guy.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 31, 2017)

You're awesome!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 31, 2017)

You are also awesome.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 31, 2017)

Lowkey ignores me.


----------



## Crash (Jan 31, 2017)

i also need a drink, so you're alright


----------



## hamster (Jan 31, 2017)

you seem so kind, reasonable and you're very pretty. i like your signature too


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 31, 2017)

You have a cute pupper so I'm sure you are great lol


----------



## Koden (Jan 31, 2017)

your username is cute! you also share my enthusiasm for dogs!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 31, 2017)

your signature gives off a fluffy, happy feeling and I don't know you but I'd like to think that maybe it says something about you.


----------



## Koden (Jan 31, 2017)

the way you speak is inviting and makes me feel at ease


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 1, 2017)

A mix of what I've gotten from your personality, signature, and icon, makes me feel like I don't have to walk on eggshells around you.


----------



## Koden (Feb 1, 2017)

you seem like youre a soothing person to talk to, someone you could have tea with or something like that


----------



## moonford (Feb 1, 2017)

I love your username? What does it mean?


----------



## Koden (Feb 1, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I love your username? What does it mean?



It is actually the ending to a game very dear to my heart, Suikoden for the playstation, the game wasnt very popular in America but for me, it was one of the best JRPGs id ever played and it was a very influencial part of my childhood. I love the game to this day and therefore, my online alias has always been 'Koden'


----------



## moonford (Feb 1, 2017)

Koden said:


> It is actually the ending to a game very dear to my heart, Suikoden for the playstation, the game wasnt very popular in America but for me, it was one of the best JRPGs id ever played and it was a very influencial part of my childhood. I love the game to this day and therefore, my online alias has always been 'Koden'



That's really sweet. c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 1, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## moonford (Feb 1, 2017)

A great person on TBT, nice and civil just the way I like em.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 1, 2017)

Very friendly and cool and chill


----------



## Koden (Feb 1, 2017)

very kind-hearted, also likes a very cool animal


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 1, 2017)

I've only recently seen you around, but you're super friendly and I looove your signature!


----------



## Aquari (Feb 1, 2017)

great to talk to, especially on the troll thread


----------



## Koden (Feb 1, 2017)

has good taste in teas!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 1, 2017)

You seem like a nice person.  Haven't really gotten to know you yet.


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 1, 2017)

You're cute and your love of Marshal is absolutely well-placed.


----------



## Koden (Feb 1, 2017)

very insightful


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 2, 2017)

For the most part, you seem pleasant


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

youre alright


----------



## Koden (Feb 2, 2017)

youre awesome! i like your style


----------



## Haskell (Feb 2, 2017)

Salty Edgelord 2.0


----------



## Koden (Feb 2, 2017)

delusional and insensitive


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 2, 2017)

Good for a giggle.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 2, 2017)

I stalked you.... 
you seem chill! Good taste in pikachu clones, I too would pick emolga
Yo have your own style and I can dig it


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

nice meme :}


----------



## hamster (Feb 2, 2017)

seems friendly


----------



## moonford (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice to see around the forums. c:


----------



## Koden (Feb 2, 2017)

kind and nice to talk to


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 2, 2017)

You're nice to everyone.  That makes you awesome.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't think I've ever seen you before. You're dating a squirrel, tho. (no judge.) Cool signatures!


----------



## moonford (Feb 2, 2017)

You're a pretty nice person and I love your username. >.<


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 2, 2017)

I genuinely enjoy your presence on this forum.


----------



## Xme (Feb 2, 2017)

Your towns look amazing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 2, 2017)

Don't really know you but I know I love Fauna! <3


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 2, 2017)

Your taste in villagers is flawless.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 2, 2017)

Your username is lovely.


----------



## Koden (Feb 2, 2017)

youre kind


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 2, 2017)

You're a nice person.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

always fun to talk to


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 2, 2017)

TBT's best troll!


----------



## Dim (Feb 2, 2017)

Seems like a pretty active acnl player


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 3, 2017)

Shares my love of two extremely awesome Pokemon.


----------



## hamster (Feb 3, 2017)

seems mature and nice


----------



## issitohbi (Feb 3, 2017)

You seem really cool and have an adorable sig c:


----------



## Aquari (Feb 3, 2017)

seems ok


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2017)

Best ever


----------



## Tensu (Feb 3, 2017)

interesting ;} togedemaru


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2017)

Tensu said:


> interesting ;} togedemaru



Fabulous. ;} togedemaru with you too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 3, 2017)

Love you!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 3, 2017)

I have everything good to say.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 3, 2017)

You're a nice guy.  Very chill and cool to talk to.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 3, 2017)

You're a very nice gal. Very cool and chill to talk to. 
 See what I did there? hehe


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 3, 2017)

They're very passionate about their beliefs.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2017)

You're really cool!


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2017)

Pretty cool.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2017)

You're nice and I like your collectibles.


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 4, 2017)

Tbt wouldn't be the same without you around!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2017)

Same to you!


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 4, 2017)

You're me best friend! <3


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2017)

Cute username. c:


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2017)

cheerful


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2017)

That doesn't sound like me... XD

You like K-Pop, so you must be a peppy bean.
(I hate K-Pop, but people who listen to it are usually lovely)


----------



## Koden (Feb 4, 2017)

you are a very kind birb!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2017)

You like pastel!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice sidebar! I see you working on it. .3.

You're very marvelous!


----------



## moonford (Feb 5, 2017)

You're the muffin man? If so that's pretty cool.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 5, 2017)

You seem like a nice person to talk to, even though I've never really talked to you haha


----------



## moonford (Feb 5, 2017)

Same to you as well. ^^


----------



## Dim (Feb 5, 2017)

you must be lord shen! oh wait he's a white peacock nvm


----------



## moonford (Feb 5, 2017)

I loved Kung Fu Panda 2, Gary Oldman did a good job voicing him!

I think you're a nice person and a pleasure to see around the forums.


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 5, 2017)

You come up with great discussions around here~ an important member of the community!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 5, 2017)

Your avatar and collectibles are always so cute.  You contribute positively to this forum as well!


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 5, 2017)

Your Marshal legacy seems like a difficult thing to uphold.
WHAT IF A NEW VILLAGER BECOMES YOUR FAVORTE?!

WHAT THEN????
but ya you're very nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 5, 2017)

NEVER.  Lol you're also very nice as well as an excellent artist!


----------



## moonford (Feb 5, 2017)

Your Marshal obsession is funny.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 5, 2017)

ur a cutie!!


----------



## hamster (Feb 5, 2017)

you seem friendly and sweet


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2017)

you're really chill


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 5, 2017)

I can't really comment as I don't know you that well >_<


----------



## moonford (Feb 5, 2017)

You're kewl.


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 5, 2017)

You seem nice. I see you around but I'm not entirely certain we have actually interacted 1-on-1 before.

EDIT: Ninja'd

You also seem nice.


----------



## moonford (Feb 5, 2017)

Same to you as well. c:


----------



## Dim (Feb 5, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I loved Kung Fu Panda 2, Gary Oldman did a good job voicing him!
> 
> I think you're a nice person and a pleasure to see around the forums.


Saaaammme such a good movie 

You seem like a nice person as well plus you always have interesting avatar/signature combos


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2017)

nice!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 5, 2017)

I haven't seen you much, but you seem cool.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 5, 2017)

You seem like a cool person that likes 2NE1.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 5, 2017)

You seem nice!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 6, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Tensu (Feb 6, 2017)

very friendly! :3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 6, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## kylie32123 (Feb 6, 2017)

cool!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 6, 2017)

Edgy to the max.


----------



## moonford (Feb 6, 2017)

You're very sweet and nice to see around the forums cause you always make a cheerful mood.


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2017)

cool


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 6, 2017)

I can't say I know much about you, so hi? LOL


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 6, 2017)

Very nice and pretty helpful.
Good at creating civilized discussion.


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2017)

seems super friendly


----------



## kylie32123 (Feb 7, 2017)

friendly


----------



## moonford (Feb 7, 2017)

You hate Donald Trump so you must be a good human being.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 7, 2017)

They're the icing on the cake.


----------



## moonford (Feb 7, 2017)

One of TBT's best, nice, funny and smart. ^^
Always nice to see Bernie around the forums!
Feel the Bern!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 7, 2017)

The one who fund cute image and it's friendly


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 7, 2017)

Awesome and calm!


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 7, 2017)

Chill person and fun to see around~


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 7, 2017)

Shares my love for pastel anything. ^u^


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 7, 2017)

kawaii or something like that


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 7, 2017)

You seem cool!


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 7, 2017)

You're a radalicious fella.


----------



## kylie32123 (Feb 8, 2017)

ive seen your threads once or twice, you seem chill


----------



## lemoncrossing (Feb 8, 2017)

You're maybe 13 years old and despite your sig i've never seen your swear before


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 8, 2017)

You seem to be one of those people who use age as an insult except it really depends on the person


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 8, 2017)

ik you changed your user so you seem familiar


----------



## moonford (Feb 8, 2017)

You're the edgiest 12 year old I've met. 

Nah, you're pretty cool. c:


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 8, 2017)

Your narwhal is tight asf, so I think you're coo'.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 8, 2017)

Respectful.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 8, 2017)

GM.


----------



## kylie32123 (Feb 8, 2017)

polite


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2017)

You seem nice.


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 11, 2017)

you're alright


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 12, 2017)

Very interesting person, a little mysterious but cool nonetheless.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

awesome


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 12, 2017)

Eh


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

respectful


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2017)

ok


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

One of my favourite people on the forums. ^^


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

Iffy but overall, ok.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2017)

Very passionate about their beliefs, but you seem nice, even if we might not always agree!


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

I think you're great.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

Incredibly fun when she wants to be.


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

Same to you! I'm a guy by the way, no worries though. XD


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Same to you! I'm a guy by the way, no worries though. XD



I know I've been told that before. :cringe: 

Haha, *he's *incredibly fun when* he *wants to be.


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

You're a mixed bag, you can be fun and you can be not fun.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Feb 13, 2017)

You seem nice. So far.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

You seem chill. So far.


----------



## moonford (Feb 13, 2017)

I think you like Lady Gaga? So you're a pretty good person.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

I do like some of her music. She is obvi better than Miley Cyrus.

Whiteflamingo is a perfect illusion!


----------



## moonford (Feb 13, 2017)

Exactly, I don't exist, anyone is better than Miley Cyrus.

Judging your personality and attitude on a scale of 1-10, you'd be a 5.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

And you'd be a nine!  As long as politics aren't brought up. hehe


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2017)

u seem p chill


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 13, 2017)

You seem laid back and easy to get along with.


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 13, 2017)

You seem okay


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

Peculiar


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 13, 2017)

Still don't know ya that well so I'll leave it at "eh" xD


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

Run's one of the best shops!


----------



## hamster (Feb 14, 2017)

You're fine.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

You keep to yourself! Post here and there! 

Really don't mind you being apart of this wonderful community!


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2017)

Your becoming more positive and nice which is cool. c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2017)

I have a lot of respect for your opinions, even if there I more minor ones I disagree with.


----------



## scotch (Feb 14, 2017)

i hate k-pop
nice collectibles


----------



## Panda Hero (Feb 14, 2017)

honestly, i havent seen you around at all until today. dont know what to think just yet--
(however, just coming out and saying you hate something is pretty distasteful.)


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 14, 2017)

I've never seen you around before  I agree though.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2017)

You're chill.


----------



## tae (Feb 14, 2017)

never pegged them as a blackjack.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't know.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2017)

you aight


----------



## Tensu (Feb 14, 2017)

vry danke


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2017)

super rad!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

Yoshilicious!


----------



## moonford (Feb 15, 2017)

You really are a basement dweller. XD


----------



## hamster (Feb 15, 2017)

you make a good contribution to the forum!


----------



## moonford (Feb 15, 2017)

I usually agree with you and we have never had an argument so you are pretty swell! I love your avatar and I love your username too, and to top it all off you are really nice!


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2017)

nice


----------



## Haskell (Feb 15, 2017)

I enjoy his/her posts.


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2017)

You're pretty decent now.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 16, 2017)

You make some interesting threads I guess aha


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 16, 2017)

You're cool!


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 16, 2017)

i think you should change your username


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2017)

I think you're cool.


----------



## Legendary Sandwich (Feb 16, 2017)

You're glamorous.


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2017)

You're a sexy sandwich. ;}


----------



## Haskell (Feb 16, 2017)

You're legit!


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 17, 2017)

You seem like you'd be cool once one got to know you.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 17, 2017)

You seem like a cool person whenever I see you around the forum and your art in your signature is super cool.


----------



## moonford (Feb 17, 2017)

I think you can get a little snarky sometimes but we all do so it's not really something that's a problem. We all need some sass too and you've got some.

You seem pretty cool though. c:


----------



## Haskell (Feb 17, 2017)

As long as we're not discussing politics or world views... he is legit & fun!


----------



## moonford (Feb 17, 2017)

Same to you as well. c:


----------



## jiny (Feb 17, 2017)

pretty legit


----------



## hamster (Feb 19, 2017)

mature and seems friendly


----------



## moonford (Feb 19, 2017)

Really nice, genuine and talkative. ^^


----------



## Haskell (Feb 19, 2017)

He legit.


----------



## Hash slinging slasher (Feb 19, 2017)

Seems pretty cool


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 19, 2017)

I don't know you but your username amuses me.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 19, 2017)

Fun to be around.


----------



## jiny (Feb 22, 2017)

nice


----------



## moonford (Feb 22, 2017)

nice


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 22, 2017)

You're a cool bean.


----------



## dino (Feb 22, 2017)

always see you around and you seem really cute and fun. (also a lovely artist )


----------



## duckvely (Feb 22, 2017)

you seem really nice!! (your sig + avatar is so cute )


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 22, 2017)

You seem cool!


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 22, 2017)

You seem really nice and friendly! ^-^


----------



## Bcat (Feb 22, 2017)

awesome


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 22, 2017)

only the best person ever


----------



## Aquari (Feb 22, 2017)

seems ok


----------



## moonford (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't really know you but...I'm sure you are okay.

Lol no, you're pretty great!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 23, 2017)

You're nice!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Dim (Feb 23, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 23, 2017)

I only ever see you in the Basement, really. But I feel like you'd be fun. Maybe it's the tophat. Hm.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 24, 2017)

A wonderful artist!


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2017)

coolio


----------



## hamster (Feb 24, 2017)

you seem fun and nice


----------



## Sntcringe (Feb 24, 2017)

You are certainly interesting


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2017)

seems ok


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 24, 2017)

They should be doing stand up.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2017)

one of my very favs!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 24, 2017)

Haven't seen you around very much but you seem nice!


----------



## Sntcringe (Feb 24, 2017)

Love your name! also joined on new years that's cool


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't know you but your avatar is cool!


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Feb 24, 2017)

I think I've visited both of your dream towns !! You seem fun and nice


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 24, 2017)

I have never met you beforea but I look forward to seeing you around the forums more! I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 24, 2017)

You seem cool!


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2017)

awesome


----------



## Trasey (Feb 24, 2017)

Your avatar is so cute


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 24, 2017)

"meme queen" ALRIGHT YOU'RE GOOD


----------



## hamster (Feb 24, 2017)

you're ok


----------



## Trasey (Feb 24, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> "meme queen" ALRIGHT YOU'RE GOOD



lololl, you don't know my power of dankness

- - - Post Merge - - -

@ Ekcriptia: hella sweet<3


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2017)

seems ok


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 24, 2017)

A very funny and decent human being.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2017)

fun!


----------



## moonford (Feb 25, 2017)

One of the greats.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

A cool person.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

She's a fan girl!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

He's a strong advocate for his beliefs!


----------



## Bowie (Feb 25, 2017)

Always has nice signatures!


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

pretty cool


----------



## vel (Feb 25, 2017)

active on tbt


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

aesthetic queen


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

A pretty dang good troll.


----------



## hamster (Feb 26, 2017)

you're polite and you always have a nice signature layout even when it's changed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 26, 2017)

You're quiet but nice.


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

I think you're a delight.


----------



## easpa (Feb 26, 2017)

I've seen you around a few times since I started posting again. I admire how dead set you are in your beliefs, and so far I've agreed with you on more or less all of them that I've seen you share.


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

Pachireecko said:


> I've seen you around a few times since I started posting again. I admire how dead set you are in your beliefs, and so far I've agreed with you on more or less all of them that I've seen you share.



Aren't you the guy with pink hair? If you are...I love your hair. ^^

I'm glad you've returned to the forums because I really like how nice you are and I respect you very much because of this.


----------



## hamster (Feb 26, 2017)

the more i see you, the more i like you
you're reasonable, honest and nice and you stick to your beliefs. i like that
the way some people reacted to your thread made me laugh


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> the more i see you, the more i like you
> you're reasonable, honest and nice and you stick to your beliefs. i like that
> the way some people reacted to your thread made me laugh



I know there was one post in particular that had me in stitches, like seriously get over yourself. XD

I love how you stand up for what you believe is right, you've earned my respect. c:


----------



## mayoranika (Feb 26, 2017)

Savage.


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 26, 2017)

Too new to tell


----------



## tumut (Feb 26, 2017)

not bad ig


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't know much about you. You're like this mysterious entity to me.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

Don't know you much, but I've seen a few things you've posted here and there.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

I've never seen you!


----------



## ivy7 (Feb 26, 2017)

I've only skimmed through a few of the threads here, but you seem like a cheerful person!

So, I only registered here half an hour ago, but do you think my introduction was good? Do I seem cool?


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 26, 2017)

I liked the story about your ties to the original AC games.... welcome to the forums I think you'll fit in easily


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2017)

super nice!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Not a nuisance.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 27, 2017)

active, to say the least


----------



## moonford (Feb 27, 2017)

One of my favourites. =)


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 27, 2017)

I really like you! ^-^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 27, 2017)

Has a cool username


----------



## hamster (Feb 27, 2017)

I think you definitely know what you're saying when it comes down to talking about politics. You're a nice guy.


----------



## moonford (Feb 27, 2017)

@ Apple2012

You're the nicest person who I've argued with. c:

I think you're really nice and you don't act like a bitter kid when somebody argues with you unlike some people, so I respect you for that. ^^



Edit: Sniped. XD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

You're peculiar.


----------



## moonford (Mar 5, 2017)

You remind me of another member on here, well he was on here but he's banned now so it's a shame you can't meet him because you would've gotten along. =\


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Gentle and sweet, at times.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 5, 2017)

Edgy but nice when you get to know him.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

You love the (second) best villager ever.


A+ tenouttaten.


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 5, 2017)

you seem nice


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm neutral about you.


----------



## hamster (Mar 5, 2017)

you're OK


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Your ever-changing signatures never cease to intrigue me.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

You're legit!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You're legit!



Same to you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 5, 2017)

You're funny and nice.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

You seem pretty nice!

And you love marshal, so...Yeah, that's extra points right there.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

You like her liking Marshal.


----------



## treetops (Mar 8, 2017)

I don't see you much, but you seem to be pretty cool. c:


----------



## Aquari (Mar 8, 2017)

you seem nice

edit: just noticed you have bones in one of your towns, *thats an automatic pass!* gold star for you bud!


----------



## forestyne (Mar 8, 2017)

you seem ok


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 8, 2017)

Haven't seen you too much.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 8, 2017)

I've seen you around and you seem very lovely♪ 
Also I love your signature and your dreamies


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 8, 2017)

You're nice, sassy, and cute all at once.  You also love the kawaii Sanrio villagers, so extra points to you!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 8, 2017)

very sweet, one of my many favorites


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice person but is quick to burn you if you dare enter the Troll the Person Above You thread.  Also loves her Moris!


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 8, 2017)

Seen you around, I feel you're super cute and you love Marshal tons!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 8, 2017)

Clearly loves Pok?mon, so that's a plus always.... not to mention steel types!
I see you around the forums at times and always seem very cool


----------



## hamster (Mar 8, 2017)

you seem very friendly and laid back.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 8, 2017)

You're awesome!


----------



## moonford (Mar 8, 2017)

Likes controversy, e.g political threads. c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 8, 2017)

You're pretty cool, even if I disagree with you at times.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 8, 2017)

You're an awesome person.


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 8, 2017)

Always fun and one of the most kind & positive users on here~


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 8, 2017)

You're a nice user.


----------



## treetops (Mar 8, 2017)

You're pretty cool, I like seeing your threads!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 8, 2017)

great because bones


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

Troll Queen.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 9, 2017)

pretty ok


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

A fun person to banter with and is really nice!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 9, 2017)

at least apples are better than pears


----------



## Aquari (Mar 9, 2017)

seems fine


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 9, 2017)

addicted how do you have almost 10k posts in year whut


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 9, 2017)

A LIAR (you hate pears but you have 2 what)


----------



## hamster (Mar 9, 2017)

i've seen you a few times, you seem ok


----------



## moonford (Mar 9, 2017)

You're really nice and friendly. c:


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 9, 2017)

probably 16.5, probably is addicted to tumblr


----------



## moonford (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm not familiar with you and your avatar is kinda creepy because of the mask. 

I'm not addicted to Tumblr by the way. XD lol.


----------



## treetops (Mar 10, 2017)

You seem to be nice. I think I see you a lot on the Forum Games. c:


----------



## moonford (Mar 10, 2017)

Its been a while!

You love anteaters so naturally you're a great person. c:


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 10, 2017)

Awesome! Great to talk to


----------



## hamster (Mar 10, 2017)

geniune and sweet


----------



## Aquari (Mar 10, 2017)

kind


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 10, 2017)

Troll lord!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 10, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## moonford (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm not familiar with you but I'm sure you're great.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

I see you everywhere and you seem like a friendly community member!


----------



## hamster (Mar 11, 2017)

seems good-natured


----------



## moonford (Mar 11, 2017)

Cheeky little minx. XD

Just kidding.....I think you're really sweet and I like how you express your opinion even when people cry about much of a bad person you are for having that opinion but in reality you aren't, you're nice. c:


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Ive seen you a few times and you seem pretty nice


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

You signature is so adorable and also I see you around a lot and your always polite to others


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

Is a great contributor to the site.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 11, 2017)

You seem pretty cool, when I see you I always think your a mod XD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

Pretty chill.


----------



## moonford (Mar 11, 2017)

You post a lot and that's okay.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

Brings a positive vibe to TBT (most of the time).


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2017)

chill


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

I haven't seen you around but I assume you're a nice member


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 11, 2017)

your username always makes me hungry whenever i see it! i remember you from a few threads though so hay!!!!!!


----------



## hamster (Mar 11, 2017)

i like your tumblr, i had a similar one a few years ago. you also seem very sweet


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Ive seen you a few times now, you seem pretty cool (The sig kinda spooks me tho cx)


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2017)

haven't really seen you around! but you seem great


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 11, 2017)

Haven't seen you before, but you have A LOT of posts!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

i dont really know you but i think you like dogs?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Beth is cringe worthy! c:


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

11, liar, trump, doesnt hate pears = crazee


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> 11, liar, trump, doesnt hate pears = crazee



Crazy*

I am *crazy* but not *crazee*.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2017)

Does not hesitate to force his opinion on others, but manages to do it in a way so that you don't hate him.


----------



## moonford (Mar 12, 2017)

Very sweet and a pleasure to see around the forums. c:


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Does not hesitate to force his opinion on others, but manages to do it in a way so that you don't hate him.



somethings not right here

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> Very sweet and a pleasure to see around the forums. c:



i like flamingo


----------



## moonford (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> somethings not right here
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hahaha.

You confuse me but I think you're really nice and funny. c:


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

on a scale from 1 - Beth a would confuse again


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2017)

Is a Beth on the 1-Beth scale.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

is probably a squirrel on a scale from 1 - Beth


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

On a scale from 1-Beth... Beth.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 13, 2017)

"interesting" to say the least


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 13, 2017)

Beedrill


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

FreeHelium is one of the bestest of the best.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 13, 2017)

aliens and scifi stuff is awesome!!! im excited for the new alien movie to come out but it looks way spookier than the first one for sure


----------



## Aquari (Mar 13, 2017)

pretty cool


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Tea is nice, unlucky


----------



## hamster (Mar 13, 2017)

you're nice and fun


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 13, 2017)

Seems really nice from what I've seen


----------



## forestyne (Mar 13, 2017)

You seem really nice, kind and sweet


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 13, 2017)

Don't really know you, but you seem nice!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

What a nice squirrel


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 13, 2017)

Old lady disguised as Elsa to lure children from this website.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 13, 2017)

great!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

If she doesn't like you, you won't know it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

Cool and nice guy.  Could do without the Trump supporting, though.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Awesome gal! She doesn't have to care about me supporting Trump.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Extremely nice, not the best detector of sarcasm


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Too sarcastic.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Awesome guy! He doesn't have to care about me supporting sarcasm.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Awesome idot! It doesn't have to hate pears as much as it does.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Awesome idot! It doesn't have to hate pears as much as it does.



irrelevant comment, you don't know my story.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> irrelevant comment, you don't know my story.



I know how much you reset and how more often than not, you got pears.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Not sarcastic enough for me, thinks he knows everything but doesnt


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Thinks I think I know everything.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice, but thinks I shouldn't dislike Trump.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

10/10 troll apprentice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

10/10 best troll queen.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

10/10 Best fan of Marshal.


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 15, 2017)

pretty chill dude, see you around quite a bit.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

seems pretty ok


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Meh. You're okay.


----------



## moonford (Mar 15, 2017)

Uhhhhh....you post a lot and that's a-okay.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

the best kind of flamingo :}


----------



## moonford (Mar 15, 2017)

The best kind of bagel. :} < Love this smiley face.


----------



## hamster (Mar 15, 2017)

one of my fav users


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

A nice TBTer!


----------



## moonford (Mar 15, 2017)

You remind me of Jared.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> You remind of Jared.



omg yes^^ i call alt shenanigans!

also awesome ;}


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> omg yes^^
> 
> also awesome ;}





Whiteflamingo said:


> You remind me of Jared.




I don't like how you two tell me that I remind you or I would "get along" with people that I don't even know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> omg yes^^
> 
> also awesome ;}



No. I'm not Jared. I'm Raskell. I'm that one guy.


----------



## moonford (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I don't like how you two tell me that I remind you or I would "get along" with people that I don't even know.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm sorry.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I'm sorry.



Don't say, "sorry" when you aren't sorry. There's no need to be sorry...


----------



## jiny (Mar 15, 2017)

who tf is jared?? anyways you seem chill


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

You seem chill too! ;p


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

A Rascal


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Crazy (Redd)


----------



## treetops (Mar 15, 2017)

Eh, you're okay.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Who are you?


----------



## hamster (Mar 16, 2017)

i didn't like you too much at first but you're a nice and honest person.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 16, 2017)

very kind beautiful sig btw!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 16, 2017)

best garden thot I know


----------



## Aquari (Mar 16, 2017)

actually pretty fun


----------



## moonford (Mar 16, 2017)

One of the best. c:


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 16, 2017)

Ive seen you around and your pretty nice


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 16, 2017)

i dont think i have Ever seen u on the forum b4???


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

You're generally liked.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 16, 2017)

nice person, will help people


----------



## hamster (Mar 16, 2017)

seems polite and sweet


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 16, 2017)

A bit mysterious but a great contributor to the site~


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 16, 2017)

don't really know you but from what I've seen you're really nice


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 16, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> don't really know you but from what I've seen you're really nice



Has a very sarcastic/dry humour  Am I right? (I might be mistaking you with someone else...)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 16, 2017)

Arize said:


> Has a very sarcastic/dry humour  Am I right? (I might be mistaking you with someone else...)



People tell me it's a little too sarcastic lmao 

really friendly


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 16, 2017)

Has a sarcastic sense of humor that's funny just the same.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 16, 2017)

Sweet and filled with unlimited potential


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

I've never seen you before but your signature paints you to be a very positive person


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 17, 2017)

I only know u as someone in the guild but yeah ur cool


----------



## Aquari (Mar 17, 2017)

seems kinda naive


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

If I ever needed someone to do my gardening I'd choose this garden thot


----------



## LadyRainb (Mar 17, 2017)

3 eyes.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

can't count very well


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 17, 2017)

really nice person ^.^


----------



## treetops (Mar 18, 2017)

A sweet and genuine person. c:


----------



## Dim (Mar 18, 2017)

Never seen you before. Certainly an interesting username though!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 18, 2017)

a very cool person :}


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 18, 2017)

Boorish (yes it's an actual word)


----------



## Aquari (Mar 18, 2017)

naive


----------



## moonford (Mar 18, 2017)

A sweet friend and an excellent gardener. c:


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

garden thot wannabe


----------



## moonford (Mar 18, 2017)

Pears are great u suck.... Pear hater!

I think you're nice and very sarcastic (like me). c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 18, 2017)

You're very nice to everyone, including me.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 18, 2017)

you're very kind and sweet, and i've seen you on the fourm alot


----------



## hamster (Mar 18, 2017)

seems friendly and active


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 18, 2017)

seems cute coz I think that's princess Kaguya in ur sig?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 18, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 18, 2017)

i dont know you that much but from what i seen your nice


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 18, 2017)

Surely nice user! :3


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

they taiko too much


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 18, 2017)

Has the magical ability to make just about everyone like her.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

Beth/Beth squirrels like her


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 18, 2017)

You seem like a super fun person  friend material for sure


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 18, 2017)

Super nice person with a love for cute things!  Perfect friend if I ever saw one.


----------



## Dim (Mar 19, 2017)

I've never spoken to you but you seem very nice and have a lot of friends on here that appreciate you for that.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 19, 2017)

you seem cool and I've always wanted to talk to you


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

pear monster


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 19, 2017)

we should be friends uwu


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 19, 2017)

ex-lover


----------



## Dim (Mar 20, 2017)

Probably closer to my music taste than others on TBT. Also I love your sig hahaha!


----------



## jiny (Mar 20, 2017)

seems legit


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 20, 2017)

another ex lover lol


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

an emu who is my friendo


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

You seem like someone i could get along with


----------



## Aquari (Mar 20, 2017)

pretty cool


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 20, 2017)

pretty rad


----------



## hamster (Mar 20, 2017)

seems fun


----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

mysterious


----------



## Aquari (Mar 20, 2017)

a new user!


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 20, 2017)

Your Sig is so cool :0


----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

weeb lmao jk


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

I have no idea who you are.


----------



## hamster (Mar 20, 2017)

a pleasant user


----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

stylish + glam


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 20, 2017)

Don't know you.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

The no 1 marshal stalker I know


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Lovely mail boxes


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2017)

Best beth I know c;


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Eh lad/Beth


----------



## Byebi (Mar 21, 2017)

beth


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

weeb [2] jk


----------



## moonford (Mar 21, 2017)

Your new! I haven't gathered an opinion of you yet so hopefully that changes positively.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 21, 2017)

Really nice!


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

your love for marshal is.. intresting


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

A tiger would eat a bunny


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

definitely weird, but otherwise ok


----------



## Aquari (Mar 27, 2017)

seems ok


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 27, 2017)

Great friend and best troll queen!


----------



## jiny (Mar 27, 2017)

seems very lively & polite


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

You seem nice from what I've seen.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

very nice and pretty intelligent from what i've seen! nice to have discussions with


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> very nice and pretty intelligent from what i've seen! nice to have discussions with



Same could be said about yourself.


----------



## TheOtherHatedGuy (Mar 27, 2017)

Lovely smile there ashy


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

You seem pretty cool from what I've seen.


----------



## TheOtherHatedGuy (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You seem pretty cool* from what I've seen.*


 He he ya. You are cool to.


----------



## hamster (Mar 28, 2017)

you're alright


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 28, 2017)

Cherub said:


> you're alright



you seem very sweet and easy to get along with, but a bit quiet


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice person to have discussions with, very friendly


----------



## carp (Mar 28, 2017)

meme™


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 28, 2017)

trash


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 28, 2017)

Soft


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

We may have had our arguments in the past but I think you're a nice guy, and I hope you and Eli/Fleshy have a lovely relationship forever. c:


----------



## carp (Mar 28, 2017)

extra


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 28, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> We may have had our arguments in the past but I think you're a nice guy, and I hope you and Eli/Fleshy have a lovely relationship forever. c:



OMG REALLY, I don't even remember that R.I.P thankyou so much


----------



## Fleshy (Mar 28, 2017)

Literally the best and most amazing person ever, 100% (i love you)



Whiteflamingo said:


> We may have had our arguments in the past but I think you're a nice guy, and I hope you and Eli/Fleshy have a lovely relationship forever. c:



THANKYOU


----------



## Flare (Mar 28, 2017)

Seems like a nice person.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 28, 2017)

A gay dad I WAS SNIPED


----------



## Aquari (Mar 28, 2017)

Pretty nice


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Probably very fragrant.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice, good opinions, has a video for everything 

10/pearsant


----------



## moonford (Mar 29, 2017)

Pretty lit pear tbh.


----------



## hamster (Mar 29, 2017)

one of my favourite users


----------



## Zura (Mar 29, 2017)

Very rarely see you but you seem "ok"? Your signature is a bit weird though.


----------



## moonford (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm not familiar with you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cherub said:


> one of my favourite users



Aww, thank you. c: 
Same to you!


----------



## forestyne (Mar 29, 2017)

horrible, always starting arguments;;


You seem pretty nice and friendly!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 29, 2017)

You're a good conversationalist.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 29, 2017)

ok


----------



## Byebi (Mar 30, 2017)

n i c e


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2017)

seems cool


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 30, 2017)

Fun and nice, "obligatory garden thot comment"

Seems to like green quite a bit


----------



## Espurr (Mar 30, 2017)

i'm not too fond of pears myself, so that's a spot in my "don't kill today" book


----------



## hamster (Mar 30, 2017)

not familar with but you seem fine


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 2, 2017)

I've seen you around, you seem nice!


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 2, 2017)

Seem very friendly, quite pink. I like you already!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

seems cool, gorgeous avi and sig btw


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Apr 2, 2017)

Likes tea and bagels, both good in my book haha. Love your sig picture btw!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

Haven't seen a lot of your but I guess you're fine


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 2, 2017)

Queen of the Peardom


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

never seen u before


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

who are you, I don't know you


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

a pear


----------



## hamster (Apr 2, 2017)

qt


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

cool


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 2, 2017)

The all mighty plant queen


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

Alright, I haven't seen you much around.


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

er a moose


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

Fishy


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

emo teen


----------



## Astarte (Apr 2, 2017)

Doge.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 19, 2017)

very enchantress


----------



## Flare (Apr 19, 2017)

Queen of Pears.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 19, 2017)

nice person, flare21


----------



## Seroja (Apr 19, 2017)

um from what I've seen, a very sweet person


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 19, 2017)

Aren't the one with nice art haha


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 19, 2017)

absolute nightmare


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 19, 2017)

Sassy, sarcastic queen of the pears who almost everyone adores.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 19, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 19, 2017)

pretty cool


----------



## Aquari (Apr 19, 2017)

you seem ok


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 19, 2017)

worst tbt gardener >:0


(jk <3)


----------



## carp (Apr 19, 2017)

nerd

edit: nerd w a gif maker


----------



## Aquari (Apr 19, 2017)

The best fish i know


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 19, 2017)

a friendly gardener and plant whisperer!!


----------



## moonford (Apr 19, 2017)

A kind and friendly user. c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't know you, but you seem ok!


----------



## carp (Apr 19, 2017)

_too_ nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 19, 2017)

Suspicious of niceness.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 19, 2017)

best marshall fangirl of 2k17


----------



## Flare (Apr 19, 2017)

Incineroar Fanatic.


----------



## moonford (Apr 19, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I don't know you, but you seem ok!



I'm whiteflamingo. haha. I changed my username.

@Flare, you're really nice and easy to talk too. c;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 19, 2017)

Oh! Lol.  You are definitely nice, then.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 19, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Who are you? I've never seen you before.



very nice, but I'm still convinced she has kidnapped marshal.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 19, 2017)

very peary!


----------



## Espurr (Apr 20, 2017)

parasol makes any person a good person


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 20, 2017)

Apples are beautiful, I'm angered at this rude person


----------



## Primarina (Apr 20, 2017)

Seems like an interesting person (I mean that as a compliment).


----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2017)

Very intelligent.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice username. Easy to remember.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 23, 2017)

They have a nice fish tank


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Hates pears. ):
My fruit is pears.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

Well you're my husband and a newbie who's fitting right in! c:


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Best waifu.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

We've been competing with each other for like the past half hour with posts.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

I'll beat you. ;-;


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

FIGHT ME


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

FIGHTS


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2017)

I rly want to say something about the above user but tbh Idk who's gonna be the above user lol


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

DANGIT n64

(Jk ily)


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Fine, fine.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2017)

You give me a rly masculine vibe and yet you're username is MollyNL xDDD


----------



## Aquari (Apr 23, 2017)

pretty cool ;}


----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2017)

Lots of fun.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 24, 2017)

Has good opinions, fun user


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2017)

pretty cool!


----------



## carp (Apr 24, 2017)

idk u


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

Doesn't seem to like me very much, not sure why.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 24, 2017)

Doesn't seem to know me, don't know why


----------



## Blackpink (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice person


----------



## moonford (Apr 24, 2017)

Your new so I don't know you but I'm sure you're delightful! c:


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

Seems peaceful.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

Very nice and a great artist.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 24, 2017)

Very quiet and sweet. Reminds me a little of an old friend.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

Friendly and nice to everyone.  Has a great personality and loves Bowie, of course!


----------



## moonford (Apr 24, 2017)

You're CRAZY....for Marshal!

I think you're really sweet and cheery to everyone on the forums, which is something that's always nice to see. c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

You've always been really nice to me, ever since we first met.


----------



## moonford (Apr 24, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You've always been really nice to me, ever since we first met.



It's hard not to.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

Seems like a friendly, outgoing individual. Very sweet!


----------



## scotch (Apr 24, 2017)

molly...? is that you?


----------



## moonford (Apr 24, 2017)

Hmmm, I don't really know you but from what I've seen you speak your mind which is always appreciated by me. c:


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 24, 2017)

Haven't seen you heaps lately but you're very nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

Sassy and fun.  Everyone likes you!


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 24, 2017)

You seem to be very kind and well-liked. I definitely admire your upbeat attitude ~


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 24, 2017)

I've seen you quite a bit and you seem pretty fun


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

Doesn't approve of me dating Marshal.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 24, 2017)

Doesn't seem to understand why I oppose beastiality


----------



## Flare (Apr 24, 2017)

Beth the Pear Queen is always Pearing it up.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

Makes bad puns, I can relate.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

Amazing artist and very nice!


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

A respective member of the Marshal Emoji club.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2017)

ok for now


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

Will water.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 24, 2017)

seems chill


----------



## TheNoblePoptart (Apr 24, 2017)

Good sense of humor. :3


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

A fellow artist!


----------



## Flare (Apr 25, 2017)

Sadistically nice it seems.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2017)

Still very much a mystery to me


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 25, 2017)

Is a lover of video games!


----------



## jiny (Apr 25, 2017)

idk u but the guy in ur profile pic is on point


----------



## Bowie (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't really know enough about you yet (which is surprising considering how many posts you've made), but you seem generally nice.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 25, 2017)

You're awesome!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 25, 2017)

Very nice and friendly!


----------



## moonford (Apr 27, 2017)

A fabulous person. c:


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 27, 2017)

pearty nice person


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 27, 2017)

Pretty nice in general, but so fluent in sarcasm that it's hard to tell if she's being serious or not.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 27, 2017)

Very nice and likes cats.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Apr 27, 2017)

Very fun and likes Marshal XD


----------



## carp (Apr 27, 2017)

who?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 27, 2017)

I want to like you, but you make it hard.


----------



## Espurr (Apr 27, 2017)

Truly one of the greater fangirls.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 27, 2017)

Lover of Espurr.  We've been married for awhile now, no problems so far.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 28, 2017)

I want to like you but you make it hard


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 28, 2017)

You make a lot of things hard.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 28, 2017)

Very kind!


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2017)

idk pretty active on here I guess.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 28, 2017)

Likes Kirby a lot, which is cool!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 29, 2017)

Likes marshal a lot, it's bloody creepy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2017)

Secretly likes pears.  Don't trust her, she's a liar.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2017)

It's very obvious that Marshal is like her waifu or husbando or whatever you call it xDDD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2017)

You got ninja'd, friend.  Lol.  Really big fan of the N64!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2017)

well you know what I think of you

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Really big fan of the N64!



That's what I like to hear makin the world better one N64 fan at a time.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 29, 2017)

Huge Nintendo fan.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 29, 2017)

I've seen you around now and then and you seem super chill and a nice person to socialize with


----------



## moonford (Apr 29, 2017)

I think you're really sweet. c:


----------



## Haskell (Apr 29, 2017)

Negative


----------



## moonford (Apr 29, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Negative



True, tbh.

Cant help it.

---

I don't really have much of an opinion of you anymore because you haven't been as active lately.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Huge Nintendo fan.



Well specifically SMB. I am very limited on the games I play cause tbh I'm not a rly big gamer lol just a big Mario gamer



And about Zendel? Well... I don't know them but I must say I do rly love kiwis :3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 29, 2017)

Gold star.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 29, 2017)

Don't know much about them but seems pretty nice


----------



## moonford (Apr 30, 2017)

Beth is an amazing and funny person, easy to chat too as well! c:

A friend to all.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 30, 2017)

Kind and friendly!  A great person to be friends with.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 7, 2017)

Soft and sweet like a marshmallow!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2017)

Pretty nice to my knowledge!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 7, 2017)

Don't know you, but you seem really nice!


----------



## Brookie (May 7, 2017)

Confused with your sig but also amused. You seem really nice


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 8, 2017)

Don't really know you but you seem nice


----------



## Rabirin (May 8, 2017)

pretty cool


----------



## lars708 (May 9, 2017)

I think your avatar is fab


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 9, 2017)

You seem nice


----------



## Rabirin (May 9, 2017)

always so nice!


----------



## Aquari (May 9, 2017)

Seems nice


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 9, 2017)

best tbt gardener uwu


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 9, 2017)

I dont know you well but cute sig omg.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 9, 2017)

Nice and a great artist!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

Shows great devotion


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

Also shows great devotion.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Very kind and sweet girl who has good taste in villagers :3


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 17, 2017)

I would if I knew you better...


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Why don't you fix the half of your sig that doesnt work? I don't know what else to say since I don't know you well.


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

An awesome friend that has made my stay on the forums so much fun  without you I'd be on retail all day. XD


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

An awesome friend that made me become too addicted to the basement  

Without you Id be an evil shop miser


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 17, 2017)

Issi said:


> Why don't you fix the half of your sig that doesnt work? I don't know what else to say since I don't know you well.



Is it broke? It looks normal to me.


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Is it broke? It looks normal to me.



It looks broken to me as well. It's all black and says "the image you are requesting doesn't exist or is no longer available"


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 17, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> It looks broken to me as well. It's all black and says "the image you are requesting doesn't exist or is no longer available"



Working now?


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Working now?



Yes  It's so cute and nice :3


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Much better!


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 17, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> Yes  It's so cute and nice :3





Issi said:


> Much better!



Now I have an opinion about you two! Thank youu!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Now I have an opinion about you two! Thank youu!



 Thank you too


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 17, 2017)

I don't know you personally but I see you around a lot and you seem really nice! Based on your signature I feel like your towns look pretty pro


----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2017)

the most amazing person in the entire world, whom I love with all my heart. Truly beyond perfect in every way


----------



## moonford (May 17, 2017)

I think you're nice and relatable in many ways.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

I think your pretty nice, don't know you too well though.


----------



## Bowie (May 17, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## moonford (May 17, 2017)

You're really great! I enjoy chatting with you and I think your art is really amazing! Very talented. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and you're really good at hosting mafia games! I'm excited for the next one!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

I should get to know you better :3


----------



## riummi (May 17, 2017)

you're cool because you like donuts


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

You're cool because you like me for that :3


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2017)

Seems like a fun person to talk to!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Seems like a fellow Pokemon fan!


----------



## NathanBros (May 17, 2017)

Seems to like complex signatures.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Mario fan :3 Nice


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 17, 2017)

Nice but needs some dream addresses in your signature because I wanna see your town lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fleshy said:


> View attachment 199041 the most amazing person in the entire world, whom I love with all my heart. Truly beyond perfect in every way



Gross


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 17, 2017)

u seem nice uwu


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 17, 2017)

Does great sketches 

Edit: Oops.. I got ninja'd


----------



## Soda Fox (May 17, 2017)

I think she's great and I love her.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 17, 2017)

One of my favourites on this forum! <3 Really wise and kind


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Very nice and friendly


----------



## Ichiban (May 18, 2017)

Very active and lively


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

Pretty fun and helpful :3


----------



## moonford (May 19, 2017)

You're pretty active on these forums and your doughnut obsession is dazzling.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 19, 2017)

Your pretty active too and I am still unsure why you have no avatar XD


----------



## Aquari (May 19, 2017)

Pretty "ok"


----------



## moonford (May 19, 2017)

Best TBT pal!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 19, 2017)

Pretty fun :3 *still wonders what your avatar would be*


----------



## moonford (May 19, 2017)

Issi said:


> Pretty fun :3 *still wonders what your avatar would be*



I'll be getting one soon. c:


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 19, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I'll be getting one soon. c:



Thats good  Still right now you seem sorta mysterious, so yeah XD


----------



## Rabirin (May 19, 2017)

a donut queen


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 19, 2017)

Not very forgiving


----------



## Rabirin (May 19, 2017)

tru
as far as i know, you're nice


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2017)

idk pretty chill I guess


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 20, 2017)

Seems cool


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 21, 2017)

interesting


----------



## Xandra (May 21, 2017)

Pears


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 21, 2017)

Lovesthosetastycakeslol


----------



## Xandra (May 21, 2017)

Norwegian cat


----------



## Bcat (May 21, 2017)

You seem nice!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 21, 2017)

Very friendly :3 I like you


----------



## Bcat (May 21, 2017)

Nice and passionate about circular pastries


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 21, 2017)

LOL XD Very good at giving opinions about me :3


----------



## jiny (May 21, 2017)

seems nice


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 21, 2017)

Don't even know you boi T.T


----------



## AngelBunny (May 21, 2017)

obsessed with SM64 in a good way


----------



## Bcat (May 21, 2017)

A v good bun!


----------



## Soda Fox (May 22, 2017)

A coo' foo' (it's a compliment!)


----------



## Dim (May 22, 2017)

You make very high quality posts imo


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

Pretty cool


----------



## hamster (May 22, 2017)

i see you around a lot, seems nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2017)

Quiet, prefers to keep to themselves.


----------



## moonford (May 23, 2017)

Such a sweetheart. c:

Thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2017)

Cool signature.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 23, 2017)

Slightly inactive, but nice.


----------



## Bcat (May 23, 2017)

a good squirrel loving woman


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 24, 2017)

Fun :3


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 24, 2017)

super fun donut fanatic


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2017)

hmmmm judging by the name... you must be a GRAVITY FALLS FAN!

...right?


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

Likes dancing memes? Haha I don't know tbh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 24, 2017)

All I remember about you is that you had a lot of Father's Day Carnations.  Lol.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

really.. really loves marshal.

idk you seem nice?


----------



## moonford (May 24, 2017)

Fabulous person!


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

^same and nice sig btw c:


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 24, 2017)

Never spoken to you before, so I don't know XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

Same lol.. idk seem religious and likes pokemon?

- - - Post Merge - - -

used to be ;p hope i still hold that **** post #1 though ;p

hm probs new to me so idk


----------



## hamster (May 24, 2017)

very active i think? seems nice


----------



## Aquari (May 24, 2017)

Pretty cool


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 24, 2017)

Mori Queen


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

Seems like a nice person I guess.. fun?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 24, 2017)

Seem cool


----------



## Bcat (May 24, 2017)

Donut Queen of tbt


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2017)

seems like tbt likes to glitch you lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 25, 2017)

Pretty cool :3


----------



## Drokmar (May 25, 2017)

A fun, Pokemon and donut enthusiast!


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2017)

don't now you too well, but you seem pretty rad


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 25, 2017)

Cool with a real nice lineup :3


----------



## uyumin (May 25, 2017)

Nice c:


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

Likes k-pop a lot and black n white images


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 25, 2017)

Seems interesting and nice :3


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2017)

You make this place less dull


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

#1 weird sig peep


----------



## Aquari (May 25, 2017)

best rad turt


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

some really nice user but i forgot your old name D:


----------



## Aquari (May 25, 2017)

Sheila said:


> some really nice user but i forgot your old name D:



it was Teabagel (I kinda regret changing it, but i might change again sometime in winter)

rad turt


----------



## mogyay (May 25, 2017)

(its totally teabagel i think)

also hi ily

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja but ily 2


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

hi ily2 mog
-
ah i see c:


----------



## moonford (May 25, 2017)

Like the best TBT users on one page lol! 

(My opinion on all of you, yay)


----------



## mogyay (May 25, 2017)

ur so cute i love you


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2017)

Don't really know you too well, but seems nice


----------



## Drokmar (May 25, 2017)

Anyone who approves of the great Yondu Udonta gets a pass in my books!


----------



## Aquari (May 26, 2017)

Seems ok


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2017)

dank mori


----------



## Aquari (May 26, 2017)

rad turt


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2017)

dank plants


----------



## Bunnilla (May 26, 2017)

Dank person I talked to about weird children toys (;


----------



## Bcat (May 26, 2017)

a pretty doggone cool person!


----------



## moonford (May 26, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Dank person I talked to about weird children toys (;



The wink face at the end made me snervous. 

--

@Bcat

You're really nice and I'm glad that you could give me a yellow candy!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 26, 2017)

Extremely nice.


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

Super duper nice, a pleasure to talk to you. c:


----------



## Bcat (May 29, 2017)

A really sweet person!


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

ehh idk unless you changed your username i dunno nice i guess.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2017)

A ****ing awesome turt.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

dank marshal


----------



## hamster (May 29, 2017)

friendly, talkative(?) and cool!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2017)

Quiet.


----------



## Bcat (May 29, 2017)

Excellent squirrel loving girl


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 29, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

really likes nirvana


----------



## moonford (May 30, 2017)

One of the greatest.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

dank user


----------



## axo (May 30, 2017)

You were one of the first users I talked to on this forum, and you're part of the reason I stayed here  So yeah, pretty great


----------



## shrekluvsme (May 30, 2017)

I don't think I've seen you before? But your username makes me happy ^^ lol


----------



## Bcat (May 30, 2017)

anyone who's tight with shrek is alright with me


----------



## axo (May 30, 2017)

I think you're pretty cool, you made a meme for me


----------



## hamster (May 30, 2017)

i've seen you around only recently but you seem really nice


----------



## moonford (May 30, 2017)

Sweetheart. c:


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

dank ghost


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 30, 2017)

Dank turt


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

dank tbt collectible hoarder


----------



## moonford (May 30, 2017)

Dank Swede.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 30, 2017)

You're cool!


----------



## axo (May 30, 2017)

I don't know you well, but I'm sure you're pretty awesome


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 30, 2017)

I say the same for you!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 30, 2017)

Very cool person!


----------



## easpa (May 30, 2017)

You seem really kind and friendly from what I've seen ^^


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 31, 2017)

as i've said before your voice is a pleasure to listen to =v=

and besides that you seem like a pleasant person yourself :3


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

1337 h4m137


----------



## moonford (May 31, 2017)

fab-u-lous turt


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 31, 2017)

Seems cool, always changes sig and profile pic XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

really likes donuts


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 31, 2017)

Really likes flowers and turtles.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

plays new leaf a lot?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 31, 2017)

Indeed.  Way more than I should.  Enjoys red and green collectibles?


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

haha  and yeah flowers more in particular.

like collectibles?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 31, 2017)

totes radtastic broski
very friend-shaped


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

rad wal-mart crasher


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 31, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Bcat (May 31, 2017)

coolio


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 31, 2017)

Lover of cats.


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 31, 2017)

Really hates marshal it's kind of rude.


----------



## Flare (May 31, 2017)

Pear Enthusiast.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 31, 2017)

Awesome dude ^^^ that guy right there


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 31, 2017)

You're great! It's awesome talking to you!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 1, 2017)

nice guy


----------



## Bowie (Jun 1, 2017)

Very kind!


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 1, 2017)

joined on 9/11.....sus


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

meme


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 1, 2017)

They post everywhere and are probably in the secret cool club.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

Pyoopi said:


> They post everywhere and are probably in the secret cool club. &#55358;&#56596;



of course.. omg shush 

idk seem nice?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2017)

Nice but is probably hiding a dark secret.


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

Sweetheart. c:

Pleasure to be acquainted with.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

dank person


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

Dank silly goose.

(I love geese, it's a compliment.)


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Jun 1, 2017)

The person above me looks like a pretty rad person if I say so myself <:


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

Sky The Cutie said:


> The person above me looks like a pretty rad person if I say so myself <:



Your signature is very appealing and I could say the same about you! 

You're relatively new so I hope you have good time on TBT!


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 1, 2017)

The person above always is great to talk to and makes fantastic points when they debate (even if we disagree!)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

real nice person


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

DANK AF..

Question. What does dank mean? Is it something the kool kids say? I spelt 'cool' with a k 'cause I'm cool...god, I'm such a try hard.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

yeah.. dank, kool awesome you name it 

nice peep


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2017)

You seem like a leader of a cult that is dedicated to flowers  (I hope that's a compliment lol)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

Nox said:


> You seem like a leader of a cult that is dedicated to flowers  (I hope that's a compliment lol)



pretty much, peace and love bromiga.

likes robots?


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2017)

Sheila said:


> pretty much, peace and love bromiga.
> 
> likes robots?


no they took over the navy!Kinda? If you are refering to my avi/sig it's actually a man in a mask and a suit


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2017)

Has a pretty cool avatar and signature.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

likes cool hats in new leaf?


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 1, 2017)

Seems pretty chill & nice!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 1, 2017)

11/10


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 1, 2017)

top banter


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2017)

Has cool collectibles!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2017)

Awesome, even if you're obsessed. Please don't get offended...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2017)

No offense taken.  You're probably obsessed with something as well.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2017)

Has an extreme obsession w/ Marshal(sorry, I got nothing else).


----------



## WaterSymbol (Jun 2, 2017)

cool as a cucumber


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

idk you but seem nice?


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 2, 2017)

I've only started talking to you today but you seem aiiight


----------



## moonford (Jun 2, 2017)

Pretty sweet and civil, unlike most on here. Making you rank high in my books.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

dank lucas


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 2, 2017)

Pretty dank in general.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 2, 2017)

Seems alright. Doesn't cause any problems in Brewster's.


----------



## moonford (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't think everyone hates you because a lot of people don't know you, don't beat yourself up like that.

You should definitely be fair to yourself and not think of the worse because you will feel terrible about yourself.


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 2, 2017)

Caring


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 2, 2017)

never seen u b4 but u  like memes so Cool


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 2, 2017)

Is openly gay and I respect that.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2017)

You're great!


----------



## moonford (Jun 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Is openly gay and I respect that.



I'm pretty sure he's asexual...

--

You're cool.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 2, 2017)

You seem like I cool and fun person! :>

(Also, p sure you can be gay and ace!)


----------



## moonford (Jun 2, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> You seem like I cool and fun person! :>
> 
> (Also, p sure you can be gay and ace!)



I think he said that he's aromantic and asexual.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 2, 2017)

Very cool and awesome person


----------



## Bcat (Jun 2, 2017)

P good caffeinated canine


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 2, 2017)

A+ Cat in my book


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2017)

7 levels of rad-ness


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 3, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I think he said that he's aromantic and asexual.



Haha, well, I respect that they're open about their sexuality.  Also, Bcat is awesome no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

dank collector


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 3, 2017)

Dank flower girl.


----------



## moonford (Jun 3, 2017)

Dank squirrel girl


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

dank flower collector


----------



## moonford (Jun 3, 2017)

You ain't getting that red rose! 

Dank flower turt


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

Zendel said:


> You ain't getting that red rose!
> 
> Dank flower turt



not trying to bribe you lol.

kool cat around


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 3, 2017)

Good job. You have the most posts I've seen out of anyone I remember seeing.


----------



## Flare (Jun 3, 2017)

Dank Person


----------



## axo (Jun 3, 2017)

pretty k?le


----------



## tumut (Jun 3, 2017)

irrelevant


----------



## moonford (Jun 3, 2017)

Now now, I think you should play nice sweaty-pie.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 3, 2017)

^Not a stupid cat that jumps up to places I can't reach and then complains when he wants to come down.

Also a very cool person.  Cooler than my cat I would argue.  Even though my cat is still considered a coo' foo'.

I would say Zendel is as cool as a fair number of cucumbers.


----------



## moonford (Jun 3, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> ^Not a stupid cat that jumps up to places I can't reach and then complains when he wants to come down.
> 
> Also a very cool person.  Cooler than my cat I would argue.  Even though my cat is still considered a coo' foo'.
> 
> I would say Zendel is as cool as a fair number of cucumbers.



Same to you. c:

I've never had a negative thought about you, ever!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2017)

cool beans 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> Good job. You have the most posts I've seen out of anyone I remember seeing.



I can't remember the link to the actual list now, but yeah I think I have most posts on here ... for good or bad


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

idk u


----------



## moonford (Jun 4, 2017)

I don't know you are, I don't know where you are from but all I know is that you are pretty kewl bean.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice and funny.  Great person to be friends with!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2017)

The cooliest fooliest


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 4, 2017)

The b must stand for best!


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

cute username idk u tho


----------



## hamster (Jun 4, 2017)

nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 4, 2017)

Wish I knew you better.


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

oh yh u


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 4, 2017)

We don't really get along...


----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2017)

A nice person.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2017)

Noice


----------



## toadsworthy (Jun 4, 2017)

Curious to what the B stands for


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 4, 2017)

Don't know you.


----------



## Dim (Jun 5, 2017)

Hmmm you seem to be a Lone Wolf


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 5, 2017)

Seems to be friendly from what I've seen


----------



## hamster (Jun 5, 2017)

very kind


----------



## carp (Jun 5, 2017)

rad


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

we need to make a group lol


----------



## axo (Jun 5, 2017)

pretty cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

hey haven't seen ya in 5ever.. kool bro.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 5, 2017)

Rad as heck


----------



## tumut (Jun 5, 2017)

You're pretty okay


----------



## carp (Jun 5, 2017)

aight


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

language buddy


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 5, 2017)

posts a lot


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

much meme very ok


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

The queen of flowers!


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 5, 2017)

Well, um, interesting selection of items you've got there.


----------



## moonford (Jun 5, 2017)

You're fine, not everyone hates you. Only a silly goose would believe that.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

Seems fine!


----------



## hamster (Jun 5, 2017)

i don't know you very well but you seem alright


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2017)

Hmmm idk what to say since I've never seen you before. By GOD what is that in your collectible? .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

dank goats


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 6, 2017)

libra like me which is kool !


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

ok.sean said:


> libra like me which is kool !



dude imma capricorn


----------



## moonford (Jun 6, 2017)

Dank flower gurl...


----------



## Bcat (Jun 6, 2017)

kewel beens


----------



## moonford (Jun 6, 2017)

Bcat said:


> kewel beens



Omg really? 

You're a pretty good bean!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

dank beans


----------



## asuka (Jun 6, 2017)

you said happy birthday to me on my birthday, and i wasn't online on my bday to say thank you, so thank you sheila ^^


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 6, 2017)

Comes across as a very nice person.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

asuka said:


> you said happy birthday to me on my birthday, and i wasn't online on my bday to say thank you, so thank you sheila ^^



nps ^^

@zefez dank pokemons


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 6, 2017)

v nice flower queen!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 6, 2017)

Seems nice!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 6, 2017)

kewel skwerl


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 6, 2017)

Cool person that's fun to talk to and is nice to the community c:


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice person and an AMAZING artist! ^u^


----------



## Bcat (Jun 6, 2017)

Never personally interacted with you, but you seem like a real swell gal!


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 6, 2017)

Sheila said:


> dude imma capricorn



i looked at join date and thought "birthday" oh my god why was i even born


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2017)

You've been wearing that Kid Cat avatar with pride and for that I respect ya!


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 6, 2017)

I like your interests!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2017)

Seems like a nice person!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

respect to all ya random music discoveries :3


----------



## Bcat (Jun 7, 2017)

dank and v psychadelic


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

dank bro


----------



## Bcat (Jun 7, 2017)

Dank potato chips. Like, there is actually a reasonable amount of air in your bag


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

i know whatcha mean we have the same **** bags here i tell ya 

dank bro c:


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 7, 2017)

Became active very fast


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

well been here (on and off) since 2013, so yeah.

#1 donut


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 7, 2017)

Awesome person!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 7, 2017)

Dank newbie


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 7, 2017)

My mutual because we're both cats.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 7, 2017)

Dank cat counterpart


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 7, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Dank cat counterpart



No problem, oldie!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

#1 pokaymanz peep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 7, 2017)

Such flowers.  Very dank.  Much turtles.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

dank meme collector


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 8, 2017)

Friendly person!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

nice user c:


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice and very active :3


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 8, 2017)

Friendly and active!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 8, 2017)

A very cool Pokemon fan!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 8, 2017)

You seem nice c: 

Your signature is beautiful, so you must have wonderful tastes in color choices as well.


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 8, 2017)

Such a nice user! Helped me get a Pikachu Egg. <3


----------



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2017)

dank pokie-man


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2017)

Apparently an avid fan of GOTG and Mary Poppins.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 8, 2017)

The #1 N64 fan of TBT.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 8, 2017)

The #1 Marshal fan of TBT.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 8, 2017)

Very nice from what I've seen.


----------



## spirited (Jun 8, 2017)

likes marshal and has a cute signature


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

really likes that meme dog? haha idk you


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 8, 2017)

youre pretty cool


----------



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2017)

haven't really interacted with you much but you seem good and dank


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

dank mary


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2017)

Mysterious indeed.

I feel like I need to get to know this person better.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2017)

very dank indeed waloogi/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 8, 2017)

Likes cats and memes!


----------



## mogyay (Jun 8, 2017)

adorable


----------



## Aquari (Jun 8, 2017)

Very sweet


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2017)

awesome


----------



## spirited (Jun 9, 2017)

cool B))


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2017)

much doge very bouncy


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 9, 2017)

meme machine but has a cool aesthetic


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2017)

da fudge mate.

uh artistic?


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 9, 2017)

Witches


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 9, 2017)

Are you Donald Trump and this is another covfefe incident? XD


----------



## Bcat (Jun 9, 2017)

Pure concentrated awesome


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2017)

pretty cool


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 9, 2017)

Don't know him at all. So honestly can't judge him.


----------



## carp (Jun 9, 2017)

idk ya but ya art on ya profile is nice


----------



## mogyay (Jun 9, 2017)

i like ur cute doggo aesthetic


----------



## vel (Jun 9, 2017)

mog or my auto correct says, omg! i remember you as my mother for some reason LOL


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 9, 2017)

You seem pretty cool to me and your post count is 4020 so that's like 420 but even better


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 9, 2017)

Smooth AF.


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 9, 2017)

kool !


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 9, 2017)

Total cutie 







Ninja'd!  I guess it still applies.  I love your username and user title.


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 9, 2017)

i was so confused there 4 a second ha

anyways pretty rad i say


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 9, 2017)

Ahaha ninja'd.  You're pretty cool!


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 9, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ahaha ninja'd.  You're pretty cool!



i need to stop posting on this thread im 2 speedy


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 9, 2017)

ok.sean said:


> i need to stop posting on this thread im 2 speedy



You're speedy.  Kid cat suits you!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 9, 2017)

Heart-eyes worthy!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2017)

Loves Marshal way too much... xD


----------



## Dim (Jun 9, 2017)

Cool mario fan!


----------



## carp (Jun 10, 2017)

odd


----------



## spirited (Jun 10, 2017)

amazing


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

liking your (new) username


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2017)

rad


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

dank 420 plants


----------



## Bcat (Jun 10, 2017)

Dank potato


----------



## hamster (Jun 10, 2017)

nice!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2017)

I don't really know you too well.  I get the impression that you're kind of quiet.


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 10, 2017)

Haven't been a member for that long on this forum, so honestly don't know you. But as far as I've seen and read you come across as a nice person!


----------



## spirited (Jun 10, 2017)

seems nice + likes pokemon, so, cool

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> liking your (new) username



ive always had this user lol?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2017)

Nice and likes doggos.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 11, 2017)

An amazing best friend! ♡♡


----------



## moonford (Jun 11, 2017)

I don't remember you all that well but I think you were nice?


----------



## hamster (Jun 11, 2017)

a good goose


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2017)

Don't know too well but seems a-okay to me!


----------



## moonford (Jun 11, 2017)

A fabulous goose.


----------



## jiny (Jun 11, 2017)

you don't seem familiar


----------



## spirited (Jun 11, 2017)

seems cool


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 11, 2017)

A+!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2017)

The coolest of beans


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2017)

Seems alright!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 11, 2017)

Ditto.


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2017)

You seem to like the pokemon Ditto.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2017)

Seems like a nice person!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 13, 2017)

Seems cool.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 13, 2017)

very marshal orientated in a good way


----------



## hamster (Jun 13, 2017)

seems nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 13, 2017)

Has a cute aesthetic.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

#1 fun troll


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 13, 2017)

#1 lover of dank memes, turtles, and red flowers, and just an all-around amazing contribution to this site.


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 13, 2017)

Seems nice! Marshal's #1 fan


----------



## mogyay (Jun 13, 2017)

sophie <3 you're cool


----------



## moonford (Jun 13, 2017)

Its impossible to dislike Mog.

One of my favourite tbt users!


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 13, 2017)

Unknown! but you seem cool


----------



## moonford (Jun 13, 2017)

You're a new user so I haven't got a chance to know you and I haven't seen you before! So hello and I hope you enjoy your time on TBT.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 13, 2017)

Great person.  Very nice and friendly. c:


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2017)

seems ok


----------



## casual.kyle (Jun 13, 2017)

Ninja'd

Idk you  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2017)

seems alright


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 15, 2017)

TBT's #1 Mori Queen.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 16, 2017)

a good noodle


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)

Seems chill.


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 16, 2017)

Seem a nice person.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 16, 2017)

Don't know you, but you seem nice!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 16, 2017)

Don't really know you. Your collectibles are nice, though!


----------



## moonford (Jun 17, 2017)

I would never expect someone as sweet as you to be banned.


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 17, 2017)

Seems like a nice person!


----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2017)

You seem to be a pretty competitive pokemon player.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

You're pretty chill.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 18, 2017)

Good to see you back!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Very nice and sweet.


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 18, 2017)

Seems to be a nice person!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

Seems like a good guy!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

I think you're nice.  I haven't interacted with you a ton, but I like you.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 18, 2017)

You seem sweet but you should chill with the restocks so you don't get banned next time


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2017)

You're really annoying lmao
You really think you're great, it's funny 

Sorry, but I hope you quit


----------



## Bcat (Jun 18, 2017)

Ten outta tensu


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Nice user with dank collectibles.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 18, 2017)

dank collector


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 18, 2017)

dank memes and dank user


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Kawaii user.


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 18, 2017)

Marshall Lover? Furry lover? Sparkles lover? Pikachu Egg owner O.O


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 18, 2017)

also a pikachu egg owner of many pikachu eggs!! very quiet though, don't see you around too much


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Pretty nice!  I like you.


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 18, 2017)

Lol, I haven't been on in months. I used to be active. ^^^ probably likes anime and donuts


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

Haven't seen you recently, but your sig looks AWESOME! ^^


----------



## Bcat (Jun 19, 2017)

any eene fan is fine by me


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

and a Yondu fan is fine by ME :]


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2017)

super rad


----------



## moonford (Jun 19, 2017)

I totally think you should play mafia. ;}


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice person!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice and friendly to everyone.  Likes collectibles, too!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 19, 2017)

Good n dank. Top quality dank right here


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

Rivals me in dankness.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2017)

extra mcDouble dank


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2017)

seems nice,, like your lineup


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2017)

good dank snowflake


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 20, 2017)

Bcat said:


> good dank snowflake



Love this person! We traded collectibles and now we're besties


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 20, 2017)

I like your lineup. Sakura egg 0.0


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2017)

A rad pikachu egg


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2017)

Is obsessed w/ moris. o.o


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

nice music peep

and lol that sig : D


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice person!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice fellow!


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

seen a lot in the basement


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2017)

You are new so I can't make out an opinion of you


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice person!


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2017)

Awesome!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also really like your graphics!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2017)

Pretty chill.  Isn't easily upset.


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 20, 2017)

Actually VMed me about my messages from my Eggs! 

Nothing bad to say at all, comes across as a nice person.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2017)

seems p aight to me


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 20, 2017)

awesome and i love your username!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2017)

You're new so I don't know you.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2017)

Muy excellante ! ️️️️️


----------



## Dim (Jun 21, 2017)

cool!


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 21, 2017)

Awesome person!


----------



## hamster (Jun 21, 2017)

seems ok to me


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

yo you seem nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 21, 2017)

The dankest of turts.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)

dankest squirrel gurl


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheila said:


> dankest squirrel gurl



Seems nice! n.n <3


----------



## Bcat (Jun 22, 2017)

good noodle!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)

dankest mary poppins around


----------



## Bcat (Jun 22, 2017)

dank and super jealous of your lineup!


----------



## spoonfork (Jun 22, 2017)

nice signature


----------



## Bcat (Jun 22, 2017)

any fan of my beautiful pig son is good in my book


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 22, 2017)

A dank dumpling


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)

yoo cool peep


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 22, 2017)

very very cool!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 22, 2017)

Cool with a nice collectible lineup!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 22, 2017)

Cool with a weird Marshal "fetish"


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 22, 2017)

Chill it seems, and nice.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 22, 2017)

Totally mad awesome yo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 22, 2017)

Dank person with dank collectibles and a dank obsession with cats and dank memes.  Dank/10


----------



## hamster (Jun 23, 2017)

seems like a really sweet person, i see you all the time


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

You seem nice!  You like to keep to yourself, though.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2017)

A very nice person!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

Very cool and nice!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 23, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 23, 2017)

a good cheez-it


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 23, 2017)

LOL thanks, you are too!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

The awesomest of people.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 23, 2017)

good candied ginger


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

The cheesiest macaroni.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 23, 2017)

the frenchiest fry


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

The chilliest Mcflurry.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 24, 2017)

the chocolatiest chip


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

the mary-est of all poppins


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 24, 2017)

the hippest of all hipsters


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

The buttiest of butts.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 24, 2017)

Sassy yet sweet squirrel girl


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 24, 2017)

The nicest who in Whoville.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

Has a cool username.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 24, 2017)

Has my first town's villager in her username #Marshalislove #Marshalislife #ButMyFavSquirrelisMint


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> Has my first town's villager in her username #Marshalislove #Marshalislife #ButMyFavSquirrelisMint



Lol we have a Mint collectible!  It's sold out though.  I have respect for anyone who likes Marshal. <3


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 25, 2017)

Likes marshal, so that's good


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2017)

creative


----------



## Bcat (Jun 25, 2017)

a groovy cutie


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2017)

poppiest mary around, dankest meme


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

Dankest red flower loving turt.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 25, 2017)

good sense of humour and good taste in villagers.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

Sweet and nice with an aesthetically pleasing collectible lineup.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

Understands Fashion Crossing. (I wore that same dress and similar clothes when I crossdressed in my game as a joke. A lot of the girl clothes look better than the guy clothes)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

Deserves an award for their username.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 25, 2017)

don't know you that well but I like your signatures.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

I like how your signature changes with every refresh.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

Lol, you ninja'd me!  You're very nice and considerate of my feelings.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

Two years younger than me  and most likely more mature.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2017)

An interesting person!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 25, 2017)

Cool person, asks me interesting questions in my ask thread!


----------



## hamster (Jun 26, 2017)

saw another side of you, a little shook


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 26, 2017)

seen you around the forums occasionally, pretty cool person ovo)b


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2017)

Haven't seen you around before but seems pretty social I guess


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 26, 2017)

i kind of remember u and you seem pretty chill i guess


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 26, 2017)

slow down with those collectibles smh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

dude the same


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 26, 2017)

hippie turt with a ****posting obsession


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2017)

I've seen many times but can't remember where exactly


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 26, 2017)

you seem chill


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

collectibles obsessions


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 26, 2017)

Likes red flowers


----------



## Bcat (Jun 26, 2017)

you're fairly new but you seem aight to me


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 26, 2017)

Great!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 26, 2017)

feel like i've seen you around but can't put my finger on when or which forum..


----------



## dreamyrose (Jun 26, 2017)

all i know is that i'll definitely come to you if i ever need lucky clovers, because i've seen you sell hundreds (not to mention, you seem super nice too)


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 26, 2017)

Likes pink. Has a cute and organized signature, and is nice.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 27, 2017)

your username is genius 
do not forget that


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 27, 2017)

your username gives me war flashbacks to my least favorite anime character ever, but your signature is hecking awesome. what's that from anyway?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2017)

Seems nice!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 28, 2017)

a good noodle


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 28, 2017)

your avatar raises.. many, many questions..
you seem like a good egg though
and i mean, your signature is shaped like a cat
everyone loves cats


----------



## Irelia (Jun 29, 2017)

you like cats
I _*love*_ cats

you pass. you're cool.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 29, 2017)

Since you love cats, you're fine


----------



## Bcat (Jun 29, 2017)

vague but still good


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

Cool cat,


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Ob_nox_ious
Jk lol
Anyone who likes one punch man is 100% cool


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Ob_nox_ious
> Jk lol
> Anyone who likes one punch man is 100% cool


Took me a second read to see that Pun 

You seem really fun!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Did _nox_ see that pun coming.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Made a great pun added to my pun, 12/10 IGN


----------



## Bcat (Jun 29, 2017)

v good bun 10/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Awesome cat lover and a great person c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Comes across as a very kind and caring person.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 29, 2017)

not gonna lie you seem really aloof a lot of the time.. kinda unapproachable? but that's probably my anxiety talking, hell what do i know

other than that you're pretty cool, and marshal is best squirrel so we seem to share the tastes which is cool

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

I actually consider myself to be pretty outgoing on this forum.  I'd be happy to chat with you.  Feel free to hit me up with a VM.  You seem like a nice person.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 29, 2017)

I've always found you really friendly and approachable!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Right back at you, queen of kitties, dank memes, and Mary Poppins.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 29, 2017)

ninja'd

jeez you're alwyas the one that gets ninjad
all in all you're cool i have no prob with u


----------



## Bcat (Jun 29, 2017)

Dank memes a+ in my book


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 30, 2017)

the one true mary poppins
all hail


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 3, 2017)

Don't know you very well, seems nice!


----------



## Dim (Jul 3, 2017)

very kind and social person!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 3, 2017)

Donut Queen. Bow down


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

dankest pop around


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 3, 2017)

A rad hippie turt who's fun to talk with


----------



## Bcat (Jul 3, 2017)

a most bodexcellent bun


----------



## fruitbroker (Jul 3, 2017)

they like dear evan hansen so they seem really really cool !!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 3, 2017)

Never seen you around before.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

we all know you're a marshal fan by now


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 3, 2017)

Edgy but kewl


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 3, 2017)

Nice to everyone.


----------



## Irelia (Jul 3, 2017)

you seem mature


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 3, 2017)

Is one of the best living meme sensei legends out there on planet Earth.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

you seem rad


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 3, 2017)

The edgiest kawaii desu.


----------



## allainah (Jul 3, 2017)

A vry sweet person


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 3, 2017)

Sweet girl with adorable collectibles!  A perfect combination.


----------



## twins (Jul 3, 2017)

Wonderful and has a cute mayor ^^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 3, 2017)

Amazing pixel artist!


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

saltii


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 3, 2017)

Edgii


----------



## Marmoset (Jul 3, 2017)

legit


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

Likes marmosets?


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 4, 2017)

lol nvm uwu !!
you should maybe watch what you say sometimes


----------



## twins (Jul 4, 2017)

My opinion is that was kinda harsh for a forum about animal crossing lol


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

Your signature and avatar is simplistic, yet I love the feeling of simplicity, you know?


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2017)

Hmm you seem like a Unova fan... awesome!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

really likes one punch man?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2017)

Tbh I don't know you very well but your user title is 64/64


----------



## Bcat (Jul 4, 2017)

100/64


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

The awesomest of people.  Cute collectibles, too!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 5, 2017)

The goodest of noodles


----------



## Dim (Jul 5, 2017)

*waves back*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

I think you're very nice.  Almost too nice haha


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 6, 2017)

You're also very nice! Not too nice, but very honest and I appreciate that.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

You're very friendly and your collectibles are on point.


----------



## Zylia (Jul 6, 2017)

You are awesome for being a huge fan of Marshal! He's great!


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 6, 2017)

Your profile is cool


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

You're a great artist. c:


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 7, 2017)

You're really nice! >W<


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 7, 2017)

Your art is AMAZING and you seem like a very nice person


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2017)

Great Username indeed!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 7, 2017)

You're chill and nice to everyone.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 7, 2017)

You're fine on every thread, but the troll thread and the direct thread.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 7, 2017)

Not sure, you're around quite a bit :3 Pretty nice.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 7, 2017)

Super sweet and positive.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 7, 2017)

you seem like a gud human bean c:


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 7, 2017)

I wanna say that you're good, I feel like I know you but idk what the previous username was lol


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2017)

Very friendly!


----------



## tumut (Jul 7, 2017)

Pretty decent user


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 7, 2017)

I don't know you.


----------



## Dim (Jul 8, 2017)

Very social!





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I think you're very nice.  Almost too nice haha


It sucks


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 8, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 8, 2017)

good noodle. very good indeed. thumbs up!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 8, 2017)

You seem super nice!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 8, 2017)

an amazing friend who is really fun to talk to and hang out with c: ily <3 ♥


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice to the max.  I almost feel sorry when I roast the **** outta her in the trolling thread.


----------



## BasicallyAndrei (Jul 9, 2017)

I don't know you that well but they say your pretty nice!


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 9, 2017)

Most of your villagers/dreamies are from tier one omg.


----------



## Zerous (Jul 9, 2017)

I love your art. You seem nice.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 9, 2017)

seems to be a good noodle. likes cats so A+


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

The best kind of person.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jul 21, 2017)

Can't say I'm a fan of the squirrel beastiality


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 21, 2017)

Seems like you're not a fan of squirrel bestiality


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 21, 2017)

I have never seen you, but from your picture you seem to be a funny person


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 21, 2017)

7.8/10 too much hamtar- wait wrong thread


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 21, 2017)

A good, wholesome JoJo weeb


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2017)

Don't know you.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

You seem cool. I'd like to get to know you 

Friendship ftw


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2017)

You're pretty new, but you seem nice and able to hold your own in the trolling thread.  Respect.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

#1 troll that person thread peep


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You're pretty new, but you seem nice and able to hold your own in the trolling thread.  Respect.



Thank you! I've been having so much fun trolling over there! Lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

likes skipping people 

nah idk you seem nice


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Sheila said:


> likes skipping people
> 
> nah idk you seem nice



Lol my bad! I like your style!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 21, 2017)

seems aight


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2017)

Cooler than cool.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 21, 2017)

nice as ice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2017)

Takes the time to find those fine rhymes.


----------



## Dim (Jul 22, 2017)

Well deserved vacation


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 23, 2017)

They're funny and cool lol


----------



## galacticity (Jul 23, 2017)

i've seen you around and you're very sweet!! C:


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 25, 2017)

seen you in the forums exactly 2 times including this one, but you seem pretty chill and your town name is a homestuck reference so you're a-ok in my book ovo)b


----------



## Bcat (Jul 25, 2017)

seems like a good egg


----------



## Irelia (Jul 25, 2017)

I respect them since they made a meme thread


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 25, 2017)

They are husbando meme material.


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 25, 2017)

A cool bean B)


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

Who are you again?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 25, 2017)

Lmao you're more unknown than tobio, I barely even see you


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

^
Is very awesome and makes good art

I like this person!


----------



## galacticity (Jul 25, 2017)

seems pretty cool!! i've never seen a football town siggy so that's brownie points lol :^0


----------



## alesha (Jul 25, 2017)

Senpai~
No, but seriously, you look like an amazing, sweet, kind person. ^.^


----------



## alesha (Jul 25, 2017)

Senpai~
No, but seriously, you look like an amazing, sweet, kind person. ^.^


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

Seem nice, 8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seem nice


----------



## Bcat (Jul 25, 2017)

Seems to be all right


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 25, 2017)

Amazing person


----------



## frogpup (Jul 25, 2017)

I see you a lot on here, I think youre nice and cool


----------



## galacticity (Jul 25, 2017)

cool bean!! idk if i've seen you before, but your username is rly cute! ;v;


----------



## Irelia (Jul 25, 2017)

i've actually never seen you before


----------



## Bcat (Jul 25, 2017)

good doodle


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 25, 2017)

I've never seen you,
but beautiful sig!


----------



## Dim (Jul 25, 2017)

Never seen you but what an interesting username!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

you're pretty nice


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2017)

Idk but that _is_ a great username!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

Well, N64 fan, so must be good


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> Well, N64 fan, so must be good



Well, you're everywhere but you're probably one of the best members I've met so far, so I like you. You're a great person.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2017)

awesome pokemon peep!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

you're a hippie turt with a good taste in music, nothing wrong with that


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Already sais

- - - Post Merge - - -



alesha said:


> Already sais



Said


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

What you said about me goes for you too, you're a really nice member and I hope we'll run into each other on the forums many times again


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

You're freaking awesome


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 26, 2017)

Doesn't have a Wii U, it's OK me neither we can cry together


----------



## Bcat (Jul 26, 2017)

haven't really seen before, but probably cool!


----------



## piske (Jul 26, 2017)

You seem like a really cool and interesting person. :>


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Reminds me of Velveeta cheese.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 27, 2017)

didn't your avatar used to be music notes?
anyone who loves music is automatically on my good side, lol


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> Doesn't have a Wii U, it's OK me neither we can cry together


WOO

- - - Post Merge - - -



punctuallyAbsent said:


> didn't your avatar used to be music notes?
> anyone who loves music is automatically on my good side, lol



That avatar is so cutee!


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

You seem like a chill, laid back person who is everywhere on the forums. Which is a good thing, by the way! You are a top poster today (So am I ;w; )

I enjoy seeing you everywhere though because you are one of the people who I know the most about here (Not trying to sound weird) just because I am new and I am still learning about things.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 27, 2017)

Fine by me


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 27, 2017)

You have one of the best avi's omg lol


----------



## Bcat (Jul 27, 2017)

anyone who loves Yondu is A+ to me!


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 27, 2017)

And anyone who loves GOTG is good in my book lol


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 29, 2017)

Seem like a pretty nice person


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 29, 2017)

You seem to be cool, like your profilpicture


----------



## Ayako (Jul 29, 2017)

A nice girl? ahhh if I get this wrong I will surrender my life to fish, and possibly basket weaving.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 29, 2017)

Don't worry, you are right :^)

You remind me of a friend from TrackMania, he's called Ayako ingame x)


----------



## Bcat (Jul 29, 2017)

I have no reason to believe you are anything other than a good noodle


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 29, 2017)

I've seen you around quite a bit and you seem nice! Your avatar confuses me though


----------



## Bcat (Jul 29, 2017)

Good artist! Superb noodle


----------



## allainah (Jul 29, 2017)

seems friendly & a very talented artist ^~^ 

Seems like a ninja, but a very sweet one


----------



## moonford (Jul 29, 2017)

You seem super sweet.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 29, 2017)

You seem like someone who acts tough but is super nice c: 

I could be completely wrong since I have never seen you before, so I am basing this off your avatar and your title.

I also think you like flowers, based on your items 

Could be completely wrong though


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 29, 2017)

I can't really say much about you since you're new, but you seem fine.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 29, 2017)

You're very active here


----------



## Bcat (Jul 29, 2017)

seems to be a cat person. Bcat approves


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 29, 2017)

you're pretty nice, like cats, and (I'm assuming) a fan of guardians of the galaxy, and all that's great


----------



## Ayako (Jul 29, 2017)

Possibly likes memes (I am assuming) Which I can agree with. For the next person who posts. Do NOT even say emo. I am aware of it by now haha


----------



## Bcat (Jul 29, 2017)

a ninja. has never blamed a fart on anyone else though, so that's good!


----------



## Ayako (Jul 29, 2017)

Was rich at one point with all the eggs and expensive collectables


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 29, 2017)

relatively new here with some a+ music taste, p!atd hell yes


----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)

you have a nice taste for art


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2017)

Don't really know you, but you seem alright.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 29, 2017)

aliens are cool, so you are cool. it's science


----------



## Zex (Jul 29, 2017)

Your photoshop skills are amazing!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 29, 2017)

don't know, but seems pretty nice


----------



## Bcat (Jul 29, 2017)

An enigma, but a very good enigma. 



Zex said:


> Your photoshop skills are amazing!



lol unless this wasn't meant for me I didn't make my avatar.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 29, 2017)

still the one true mary poppins, lmao


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 30, 2017)

hey, you're pretty awesome to begin with, and you're a homestuck fan to boot, so that's even better!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

eyyyyy second person on this whole site to actually understand my username how ya doin'

-likes homestuck
-likes eugene
-bangin' username

diagnosis: MiRaCuLoUs


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 30, 2017)

Love your Sig.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 30, 2017)

don't really know, but seems like a pretty nice person

- - - Post Merge - - -



punctuallyAbsent said:


> eyyyyy second person on this whole site to actually understand my username how ya doin'
> 
> -likes homestuck
> -likes eugene
> ...



Well, I had a hunch to begin with, but the request for the Aquarius sign on Eugene's shirt in the sig (even though it's supposed to be purple) was really the definite signal of a homestuck fan, and that's great in my book


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> Well, I had a hunch to begin with, but the request for the Aquarius sign on Eugene's shirt in the sig (even though it's supposed to be purple) was really the definite signal of a homestuck fan, and that's great in my book



I WAS HOPING SOMEONE WOULD NOTICE HIS SHIRT 
lol tbh eugene is 100% acnl cronus to me i cannot see him as anything else (i knowww about the purple ahh but i don't wanna bother the artist for a tiny change y'know? the struggle)

you my good sir/ma'am are a fine individual


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 30, 2017)

Pretty cool!  We've interacted before


----------



## Bcat (Jul 30, 2017)

nice as spice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 30, 2017)

Cooler than ice.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

pretty chill person B]


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 30, 2017)

We both love Leo, that's all I have to say ^o^


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

fabuu!!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 30, 2017)

has a cat in sig. good with me


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

Michael Rooker in avatar, must be fab


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

your mayor is hella cute~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 30, 2017)

Your mayor is cute as well!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 30, 2017)

the spiciest meatball


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 30, 2017)

The cheesiest lasagna.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2017)

Polite personality!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 30, 2017)

the most curious cat


----------



## Biancasbotique (Jul 30, 2017)

he had all the right components too his username i like


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 30, 2017)

You seem very sweet.


----------



## SillyPrinny (Jul 30, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You seem very sweet.



Average.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 30, 2017)

I haven't really developed and opinion about you yet.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

a squirrel lover: must be coolio


----------



## Bcat (Jul 30, 2017)

seems like a sweetie!


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

Bcat said:


> seems like a sweetie!



'seems like' mwhahaha

still a gr8 gal from michael rooker!


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

You seem like a chill, laid back person.

At least your sig is giving me that vibe, sorry if I am completely wrong.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

Yorksii said:


> You seem like a chill, laid back person.
> 
> At least your sig is giving me that vibe, sorry if I am completely wrong.



well i guess i would like to say that about myself, but i highly doubt the people around me would say that sooooooo take that how you'd like i guessss 

but you seem like a cool d00d/gal (not assuming gender rn i promise) also: is eddsworld supposed to be like 'waynes world'? or am i imagining it and eddsworld is something completely different. but if it is waynes world then you're even cooler!


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

lucyhannahg said:


> well i guess i would like to say that about myself, but i highly doubt the people around me would say that sooooooo take that how you'd like i guessss
> 
> but you seem like a cool d00d/gal (not assuming gender rn i promise) also: is eddsworld supposed to be like 'waynes world'? or am i imagining it and eddsworld is something completely different. but if it is waynes world then you're even cooler!



Nah, Eddsworld is an animated web series.

But yes Waynes world is great too


----------



## Bcat (Jul 30, 2017)

probably a good egg


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2017)

Is a bit of a cat person......+respect.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 30, 2017)

Music lover A+


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

Loves the galaxy, probably chill and cool


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

eddsworld is awesome, ergo, you are awesome


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> eddsworld is awesome, ergo, you are awesome



Recognizes what eddsworld is, automatically making you awesome as well


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

seems pretty chill + loves eddsworld


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

You have a great username


----------



## Bcat (Jul 31, 2017)

seems nice enough!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2017)

Extremely generous, which is unusual for a cat.


----------



## Dim (Jul 31, 2017)

You're awesome!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

Pretty nice


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 31, 2017)

Another fan of Jojo's Bizarre Adventure! x


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey, you're pretty nice and a Jojo fan to boot!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jul 31, 2017)

Super mature! and what a great username


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

I like looking at your signature


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2017)

A very talented artist.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 31, 2017)

That one person who is obsessed with that virtual squirrel named Marshal.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey, eddsworld is pretty great so you must be decent


----------



## Bcat (Aug 2, 2017)

I think you're swell


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 2, 2017)

Hey, Guadians of the Galaxy is pretty decent


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 3, 2017)

That person with a cool Eugene avatar.


----------



## carp (Aug 3, 2017)

ew


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)

#1 weird slang user on tbt


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2017)

The best hippie turt I've ever met


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 3, 2017)

Another SM64 fan <3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)

you seem nice .. like your aesthetic


----------



## Bcat (Aug 3, 2017)

good turt


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)

mary-est poppin(s) around


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

Pretty god damn cool!


----------



## lucyhannahg (Aug 3, 2017)

to dye for


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

Pretty decent


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 3, 2017)

Coolio


----------



## Bcat (Aug 3, 2017)

#1 squirrel lover


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 3, 2017)

#1 kitty lover


----------



## carp (Aug 3, 2017)

?w


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 3, 2017)

Dog. That is all I have to say. Dog.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Seems alright.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

pretty chill person, pretty decent overall


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 3, 2017)

^Comment above


----------



## Bcat (Aug 3, 2017)

Sweet.as.cherry.pie


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 3, 2017)

The cutest Mary Poppins around.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 3, 2017)

Seems cool.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 3, 2017)

An excellent troller.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 3, 2017)

Same with you ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2017)

Avatar kinda creeps me out lol


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 3, 2017)

Clearly knows nothing about Eddsworld ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2017)

No I do not lmao


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

Has an obsession w/ a decades old system. I can dig it!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Aug 3, 2017)

super nice and has pitied me enough to ask questions on my thread! lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 3, 2017)

a fan of anime ^^^^^^


----------



## lemoncrossing (Aug 3, 2017)

a fan of splatoon


----------



## Dim (Aug 3, 2017)

Haven't seen you before. You seem like a casual member though.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 4, 2017)

you're probably a-okay


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2017)

Super sweet.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 12, 2017)

Very nice to everyone.


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

She's great! Like, I have no words! lol


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 12, 2017)

Pretty decent


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2017)

You have a great taste in usernames _greatusername_.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2017)

Don't know you lol rip


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 12, 2017)

You da bomb.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 12, 2017)

Hawt sawce


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 12, 2017)

2 coot 2 poot.


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

10/10 i know you


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 12, 2017)

You seem chill.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 12, 2017)

Very cool, very nice.


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

She's 10/10. She's 100%. She's A+.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2017)

Darn good child I tell ya hwut


----------



## Bcat (Aug 12, 2017)

okay fruits


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

okay, mary poppins


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 12, 2017)

Ok, Max.


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

Ok, Emmaka, the #1 Marshal Lover.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2017)

We're bleach drinkin buddies


----------



## Bcat (Aug 12, 2017)

Tootiest fruitiest


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 12, 2017)

Lover (and gifter) of nice collectibles.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 12, 2017)

the bell tree's sweetheart


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 12, 2017)

One of the most awesome people on here!


----------



## Irelia (Aug 12, 2017)

i feel like i've seen your posts before and i've laughed at one or two of em 
so u cool


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 12, 2017)

The best meme generator u can hire on the internet


----------



## Damniel (Aug 12, 2017)

Nice artwork!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 12, 2017)

seems cool


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2017)

I like Bees and I like Cats sooo....I have to like Bcat!

You're pretty nice.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 12, 2017)

a good sport. yessiree!


----------



## Irelia (Aug 13, 2017)

I like cats too like they are my favorite animal
i approve of u
u are a friend


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 13, 2017)

Seems pretty nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 13, 2017)

You're pretty chill.


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 15, 2017)

I like how passionate you are about Marshal.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 15, 2017)

Cuddle is a cute name for a town!


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 15, 2017)

You're really nice!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 15, 2017)

You're pretty cool.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 18, 2017)

ain't no sunshine when she's gone...


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2017)

cute sig cute avi cute self cute mary poppins cUTE


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 26, 2017)

I love the fairy vibe!


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2017)

Super friendly, enthusiastic and kind c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 26, 2017)

Extremely kind and sweet. c:


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Aug 26, 2017)

Seems like a really cool person.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 26, 2017)

probably a good bean


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 26, 2017)

Pretty neat


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 26, 2017)

I haven't spoken to you before, but I do see you around the basement quite a lot and you seem nice!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 26, 2017)

Seems cool. c:


----------



## Bcat (Aug 26, 2017)

sweeter than the feather.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 26, 2017)

One of the nicest users on here


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 26, 2017)

Cool bean


----------



## Bcat (Aug 26, 2017)

the cheesiest enchilada


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 27, 2017)

The Stariest Fox.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 27, 2017)

Pretty decent


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 27, 2017)

What he said.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 27, 2017)

the most retro of squirrels!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 27, 2017)

The glammest feather!


----------



## goro (Aug 27, 2017)

i don't know you but you seem cool, i love marshal


----------



## Bcat (Aug 27, 2017)

probably nice cheese


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 27, 2017)

Lover of cute collectibles.


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 28, 2017)

I don't know.. I could like you more if you couldVOTE TIA and not only interact on basement threads where we create conflict


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 28, 2017)

I respect a user who loves Tia lol


----------



## Bcat (Aug 28, 2017)

good noodle


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 28, 2017)

A cutie of epic proportions.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 28, 2017)

Cool chick


----------



## karma the oddity (Aug 29, 2017)

pretty space bean, i like their aesthetic


----------



## Chick (Aug 29, 2017)

A great retro pixel artist, kind and helpful.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 29, 2017)

A major chick magnet.


----------



## sushiornot (Sep 2, 2017)

Don't know you, but I love your signature!!


----------



## Bcat (Sep 2, 2017)

Never seen before. I have no reason to suspect you as anything other than a good egg


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2017)

Disney's best princess.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2017)

The squirreliest girl I've ever met


----------



## Bcat (Sep 2, 2017)

The goodest n64 enthusiast


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2017)

Aesthetic queen.


----------



## piske (Sep 2, 2017)

Wonderful contributor to the TBT community!


----------



## Aquari (Sep 3, 2017)

Very aesthetic


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 3, 2017)

many moris
I like it


----------



## piske (Sep 3, 2017)

Good taste in villager art c:


----------



## Zane (Sep 3, 2017)

ummmmm literally the best person on earth


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Sep 4, 2017)

You always have the cutest sig


----------



## Bcat (Sep 4, 2017)

very creative with collectibles!


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 4, 2017)

mary poppins with a snow white pic may be hiding something


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

Random, crazy, and funny.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 8, 2017)

Overall a great user and really nice in general


----------



## Bcat (Sep 8, 2017)

vague, but good


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2017)

She's the queen of pink lol


----------



## Rabirin (Sep 8, 2017)

Don't know you too well, but you make some cool references when it comes to selecting your profile picture and sig.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2017)

I like this person^^


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2017)

very dank hippie bean


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 8, 2017)

Probably the most serious hippie you'll ever meet.  She's totally cool, man.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 9, 2017)

Pretty decent


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 9, 2017)

Never seen you around before, Bonzi Buddy is cool tho


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 9, 2017)

I like the *sheep* (I'm so sorry, I have no idea what villager that is ;-; ) gif, signatures look nice also!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2017)

Really obsessed w/ Splatoon 2! I haven't even played the first one..


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2017)

Pretty chill


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2017)

nice plant


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 9, 2017)

Dank plant smoker


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

cool bean #1 troll the person above you player


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 12, 2017)

Cool on miitomo cool on here


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm going to assume your a Sombra main on Overwatch, lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm still trying to comprehend the transition from a wolf aesthetic to a splatoon aesthetic like overnight


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

cool hippie chain chomp boomp


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2017)

Has a cool psychadelic aura.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 12, 2017)

Has a gr10 collectible lineup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2017)

Has a fantabulous avatar.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 12, 2017)

pretty chill, pretty chill


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Sep 13, 2017)

Great koala lover


----------



## Bcat (Sep 13, 2017)

creative. good cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2017)

dank bean


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 13, 2017)

rad


----------



## carp (Sep 13, 2017)

cute filters on ur stuff man o man


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Shiba Inu Lover

Gotta love doge, am I right?


----------



## Aazia (Sep 14, 2017)

Idk ik ur profile pic used to be kicks I think and now it's splatoon hmm u buy a lot of stuff and villagers and I think u like punchy xD


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Aazia said:


> Idk ik ur profile pic used to be kicks I think and now it's splatoon hmm u buy a lot of stuff and villagers and I think u like punchy xD



Yeah, at first, I thought Kicks was Aussie, so I picked him!

Then, I saw Splatoon 2. At first, I was like, what the Heck was going on.... I skipped to the boss fight in campaign.... And I Instantly fell in love with splatoon. (Mostly just because of the squid sisters)

I dream of getting the switch for Christmas, so I can buy splatoon 2 :3

*cough* before I get off topic....

I remember seeing you from the start, but just barely. (Its only been two months, thats the dumb part ;-; )


----------



## Aazia (Sep 14, 2017)

Cuz I been banned for making lotsa alt accs dw I learnt my lesson ;w;


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Thats gotta suck. I actually thought about making alt accounts constantly through my stay here, but I was like "nah. It isn't worth it".

Stap stealing my thunder, let someone else reply ;-;


----------



## Aazia (Sep 14, 2017)

Nop I need to kn0w whut people think of meh ;p


----------



## Flare (Sep 14, 2017)

Seems nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2017)

likes mother/earthbound, a+


----------



## squidpops (Sep 14, 2017)

I see you around alot, you seem pretty chill.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2017)

You're that person with a Marshal avatar!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 14, 2017)

Too cute lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2017)

dank bean


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

An awesome tbter like me :3


----------



## Lackadaisy (Sep 14, 2017)

We haven't talked much, but I've seen you comment a lot. Your signature makes me happy for some reason (I don't actually play Splatoon, but they look so sassy and classy!)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2017)

Splatoon fanatic!


----------



## piske (Sep 14, 2017)

Ninja'd lol

Sweet and outgoing!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2017)

Very kind and fun to be around.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 14, 2017)

never met her ?\_(?_?)_/?
I joke I joke


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 14, 2017)

Slightly disturbing individual, but nonetheless an individual


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 14, 2017)

he knows that post is quote-worthy


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 14, 2017)

the person with the great posts


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2017)

Hanzoisbae said:


> he knows that post is quote-worthy



Omg I feel so special lmao XDDD

GreatUsername certainly has a great username


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 15, 2017)

possibly a vegan and great username don't lie to yourself


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2017)

Doesn't know that I'm not a guy


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 15, 2017)

N64 Lover


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2017)

cool splatoon bean


----------



## lemoncrossing (Sep 15, 2017)

really active and is a hippie turt queen??


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 15, 2017)

You have the Tetris Grid, which makes you automatically cool.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2017)

I like the strangely creepy collectible aesthetic


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 15, 2017)

Since we're skipping the October holiday and going right to Christmas, I figured I'd make a lineup for both.  Oh, and you're cool beans.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 16, 2017)

Pretty nice


----------



## Arjh (Oct 7, 2017)

Has a great username


----------



## Bcat (Oct 7, 2017)

awesome sauce


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Cool and chill cat (like all cats should be)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 7, 2017)

Seems like a real Splatoon fan, and I love Splatoon, so you rock xD


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Same to you 
Love your avatar!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2017)

The coolest Splatoon lover.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

Seems like a pretty chill person. Loving that fall aesthetic~


----------



## Arjh (Oct 7, 2017)

Seems like a really nice person


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Judging by your vm's (I'm a stalker, I know) you seem to make friends easily with other people


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

We both have no life do we


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Pretty much, except your judging yourself more harshly than I am ;-;


----------



## Bcat (Oct 7, 2017)

a good squid


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2017)

My favorite kind of people.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 7, 2017)

nice as punkin spice


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Never seen you before but you seem p cool


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Active user around the forums,


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Super active user and you're such a great presence here on the forums!!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

I swear your getting (THIS) close to constantly ninja'ing me.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

I almost accidentally typed in "banned for..." because I've spent the last several minutes stalking that thread lmao

Anyway, i'm gonna take the ninja-ing thing as a compliment and honestly you'll probably ninja me soon too


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Im running out of ideas of an opinion of you because you keep insta-replying to me. STAP IT


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Not my fault we both have no life so we're just stalking this thread  (but okay seriously i'll stop.)


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Unicorn just said the same thing to me, -.-


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

I can't tell if you're legitimately annoyed, so I'll stop


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Or am i ;3


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 8, 2017)

Hey, pretty great, pretty great
Always nice to see around on the forums

- - - Post Merge - - -

And hey this thread's back again


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Am i right, am i right?
semi-competitive in counting threads lol


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 8, 2017)

Cue the flashbacks to the coffee/hot chocolate thread

_*207 and 232 posts for today*_
Man that was frantic


----------



## dedenne (Oct 8, 2017)

Pretty average


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 8, 2017)

Always nice to see around posting on threads constantly


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> Always nice to see around posting on threads constantly



lololol I still think I have the pic for I


Here ya go lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2017)

Definitely an active poster, very nice and has a cute obsession with the squid sisters.


----------



## Sloom (Oct 10, 2017)

They're a big fan of a yucki villager


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

You have a weird sense of humor, but it works nonetheless lol


----------



## tae (Oct 10, 2017)

totally squid-tastic


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Seems super nice, and I love your aesthetic ^^


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Oh noes look whos here to actively post.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Look who’s talking


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

lolol I was here first


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Maybe you were but I’ll be here longer


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Lol oh rly? Im on more than you.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Is this a challenge?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

You've already said that once lol


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

I’ll say it again


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

While your busy refreshing the page I'm busy replying on other threads XD


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

I’ve been waiting for someone who actually wants to play the game right.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

what do you mean?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2017)

The freshest boi.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> what do you mean?



I meant I was waiting for someone to come and give an opinion, not keep me on my toes trying to roast someone. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The freshest boi.



You seem pretty chill. I like the mayor art in your sig.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

The tryhard ninja who has failed to ninja me. YET!

My posting streak is completed, good luck filling up the basement with posts again :3


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

“Tryhard”? But you guys are the ones who started it in the first place. 

Anyway, you’re an active Splatoonophile. That pretty much sums up my entire image of you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2017)

"Splatoonophile"?  That's the funniest thing I've heard all week.  You seem very nice and have figured your way around the site very quickly for a newbie.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 10, 2017)

2 cute 2 poot


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2017)

2 fab 4 u


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Nicest squirrel girl ever


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2017)

The friendliest Splatoon fanboy you'll ever meet.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

*yawn* just a regular friend that likes to post...
KILL ME WITH THIS DEPRESSION


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey, look who's talking.  You're only bored of the games because you keep posting over and over.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

You'll get bored, eventually.
Cute aesthetic and nice squirrel girl **YAWN**


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Splatoon and ninja'ing obsessed user who definitely loves it when i correct their grammar


----------



## Bcat (Oct 10, 2017)

A sweetie!


----------



## satine (Oct 10, 2017)

someone i do not know very well -- but also someone i think is very likely a wonderful + lovely person!!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Same to you bud


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

The biggest fanboy of the squid sisters, will probably crowd surf at a squid sisters concert, ninjas people too much because the boredom is real, and also lives in a basement. Also will be the reason the banned thread gets locked.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Your part of the reason too, ya know -.-


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Yeah, yeah, I know. It's really hard to convey sarcasm online.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey, I thought you we're going to sleep Boi -.-


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

So did I, but I keep telling myself "bruh just do one more post" and as you can see this has happened several times. lmao


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Your still not asleep.
*GO. TO. BED!*


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 11, 2017)

man, I mean, maybe you need sleep too

hey, you've become one of my favorite users to interact with on the forums, always spamming around in the basement and it's always interesting when you're involved in a thread


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Yeah, too bad you missed the party. Lol.
Thanks for the compliment, it means a lot to me 

A user who spammed so much in the past, I was struggling to get pass you. Now, I literally post by the second when it comes to basement threads. (except when I'm tired, like I am now)


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey, I'm gonna keep on spamming, just school exists and that's kinda a _bit_ of an obstacle when it comes to constant spamming

Hey, who needs sleep when your school gets tomorrow off for who-knows-why anyways

And of course I missed something _again_


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Lucky. I have a minimum day tommorow, but we have school-wide testing.
r.I.p ;-;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 11, 2017)

Definitely the king of the Basement.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Awesome and too sweet for this world and I wish we could talk more


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm happy that your Sig is now centered lolol


----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2017)

Has a thing for Splatoon.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Is "musically" curious.


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2017)

probably a squid irl


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 13, 2017)

Pretty chill overall


----------



## kelpy (Oct 13, 2017)

charming


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

Funny lol


----------



## squidpops (Oct 13, 2017)

Pretty cool


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 13, 2017)

Seems to like Marshal


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

Seems to be a hyper donut cat.


----------



## ackawai (Oct 13, 2017)

Likes Splatoon a lot, probably has all the Splatoon amiibos and big posters of Callie and Marrie in his bedroom.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 13, 2017)

Actually, how about being an overly-obsessed hybrid breeder? Yeah that's better


no I didn't come back and edit this because hayden was actually male....shoot you got me


----------



## Mary (Oct 13, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Actually, how about being an overly-obsessed hybrid breeder? Yeah that's better
> 
> 
> no I didn't come back and edit this because hayden was actually male....shoot you got me



Likes to assume people assume genders


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

The weird part is I have nothing physical, only digitally ;-;
Just a poor guy who likes the squid sisters, I would TOTALLY buy it though If I had money and I was living ALONE.

Seems to like to point out people who accidently assumes genders lol.


----------



## kelpy (Oct 13, 2017)

goofball who likes the squid kids


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 13, 2017)

Definitely a cool person.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

Definitely a unique marshal fan girl (I just recieved him from a void town! Nice!)


----------



## kelpy (Oct 14, 2017)

good bean!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

Totino's/Totino's


----------



## Aquari (Oct 14, 2017)

needs to stop


----------



## Mary (Oct 14, 2017)

Creepy-cute


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

A good little Totino


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 14, 2017)

Has the pizza rolls


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

Truly the greatest username, I'd give a Totino for that username, instant respect from the Totino Pizza Boy himself


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 14, 2017)

Likes totino's pizza rolls, loves totino's, is a totino's pizza roll,


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2017)

the person with the great username


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Tiger fan :>


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Splatoon fan :>


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 14, 2017)

sparkle sparkle


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Milk.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Beautiful lineup 10/10 best Wix lineup ever


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Splatoon fan like me


----------



## Cascade (Oct 14, 2017)

Splatoon fan like me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 14, 2017)

The wise member who watches over all of us younglings.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 15, 2017)

Very fun, great, cool and active member!


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 15, 2017)

donuts are good


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 15, 2017)

Kracko is good


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 15, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Kracko is god



fixed it


----------



## moonford (Oct 15, 2017)

You have an excellent taste in usernames.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 15, 2017)

Spooky little Totino, you spooked me just as well as Spagett


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 15, 2017)

Probably hides Totino's pizza rolls in every corner of their house.


----------



## Warrior (Oct 15, 2017)

I like the halloween sig!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 15, 2017)

You seem pretty alright, I'd share a few Totino's Pizza Rolls with ya


----------



## moonford (Oct 15, 2017)

Irish people are fabulous, so I automatically like you.

P.S I'm Irish.

(I swear if you aren't Irish and I remember wrong....ugh)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You seem pretty alright, I'd share a few Totino's Pizza Rolls with ya



I will throw a plate of Totino's Pizza Rolls at you if you ninja me again.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 15, 2017)

Definitely someone you'd want to hang out with.


----------



## moonford (Oct 15, 2017)

Same to you!


----------



## Mary (Oct 15, 2017)

10/10 would climb down into sewer


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 15, 2017)

Totino/Totino definitely


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 15, 2017)

The #1 fan of Totino's for sure.  Too bad you got banned. :/


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 16, 2017)

very passionate about marshal, pretty chill in general


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

Very passionate about kabuki and Eugene ;P


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Nice guy I feel bad for annoying


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2017)

cute kitter


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Nice gal who's a great artist


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

Very annoying but funny at the same time lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

A dude with a very... interesting lineup!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2017)

has pietro, which makes you automatically cool


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Likes Pietro too, which makes you automatically cool as well


----------



## Trundle (Oct 21, 2017)

Seems completely oblivious to the fact that if you are the only one posting in the thread, it will become as boring as you are.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 21, 2017)

Whomstve


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 22, 2017)

Heck, the greatest user(name) in the forums


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 22, 2017)

Ayyy, always nice to see around here and post around with down in the basement


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 22, 2017)

When you swiped that final prize with precise timing lolol


----------



## Quackerz (Oct 22, 2017)

Seems very obsessed with Splatoon... 

Just a vibe I'm getting I don't know why


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 22, 2017)

Quackerz said:


> Seems very obsessed with Splatoon...
> 
> Just a vibe I'm getting I don't know why



What vibe? I wonder.
Seems to lurk around a ton


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 22, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> What vibe? I wonder.
> Seems to lurk around a ton



I see you around a lot and you seem like a cool person!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 22, 2017)

When you somehow find Flare's old avatar .-.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2017)

Lucky, lucky, lucky.  Also his avatar was fanart on the Internet.  I've seen it before myself.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 22, 2017)

When you were here a year longer than me but you almost have 10k posts rip


----------



## amai (Oct 22, 2017)

seen you around, cute splatoon art!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm not really sure who you are...


----------



## ackawai (Oct 22, 2017)

Marshal obsessed girl


----------



## Bcat (Oct 22, 2017)

haven't seen you before but you seem fine


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2017)

Dis girl my bae.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 22, 2017)

u ma boo


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 22, 2017)

Seems to lurk around a lot


----------



## kelpy (Oct 23, 2017)

good taste in art B) and u seem like a goof so i like u


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 23, 2017)

**Proceeds to look up your avatar via Google search**

I can already tell you're a FE fanatic, even though I have never played it (and I don't plan to, lol)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2017)

You're extremely active and friendly.  Also extremely lucky *totally doesn't have a grudge against you right now*


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2017)

One of the friendlier faces around here.


----------



## kelpy (Oct 23, 2017)

chill bean B)


----------



## Cascade (Oct 23, 2017)

a good artist


----------



## ackawai (Oct 23, 2017)

Generous village cycler!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 23, 2017)

When did you decide to devote your life to jirachi? Lol


----------



## ackawai (Oct 23, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> When did you decide to devote your life to jirachi? Lol



Jirachi is awesome. But my interests DO vary from day-to-day. Today I like Jirachi, but tomorrow I may be devoting my life to gay kitchen utensils instead.

My opinion of you is a guy overobsessed with the Squid Sisters. How many people have said that now. xD


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 23, 2017)

seems chill, and has a v cute avi and sig!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 23, 2017)

Loves cats and plants guranteed.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2017)

Seems pretty chill.


----------



## ackawai (Oct 23, 2017)

Appears to be musically curious.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2017)

Really likes Jirachi.


----------



## ackawai (Oct 23, 2017)

*REALLY* likes Marshal.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Likes Pokemon in general


----------



## Quackerz (Oct 24, 2017)

Splatoon


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Lurker


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2017)

Very, very active.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Keeps posting on these threads making it harder for the both of us to opinionize eachother


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Oct 24, 2017)

The Basement lurker


----------



## ackawai (Oct 24, 2017)

Heir of the Shadoids.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Jirachi Obsessor


----------



## ackawai (Oct 24, 2017)

Callie and Marie fanboy


----------



## Warrior (Oct 24, 2017)

good taste in star boys


----------



## ackawai (Oct 24, 2017)

Seems to like frogs


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

My opinion? Your n00b


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2017)

Hypocrite.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

lol, i'm a hypocrite?

I have 2,000 bells and 2,500 posts in my pocket.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 24, 2017)

Lucky Splatoon fanboy


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Very active in the most random times


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 24, 2017)

Somehow has a Mori collectible


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 24, 2017)

spoopy kitty


----------



## moonford (Oct 24, 2017)

A sensitive soul.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> lol, i'm a hypocrite?
> 
> I have 2,000 bells and 2,500 posts in my pocket.



You're a hypocrite for saying I post too much and make things difficult for you.  What does your TBT and posts have anything to do with that?  Lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zendel said:


> A sensitive soul.



You're nice to everyone I've seen you interact with.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 24, 2017)

Zendel said:


> A sensitive soul.



Ik I'm too sensitive, that's why I hate social media ^^


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 24, 2017)

hey you're pretty chill and active and that's pretty nice


----------



## ackawai (Oct 24, 2017)

High opinion of his username


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 24, 2017)

seems pretty  and chill overall


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2017)

A pretty cool dude.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2017)

dank meme


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2017)

Hippie turt who is cool beans.


----------



## MayorAnistar (Oct 25, 2017)

i loove your profile pic. so cute!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't know who you are.  Lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 25, 2017)

lil squirrel bean


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2017)

N64 bean.


----------



## ackawai (Oct 25, 2017)

Really nice person who likes a cute villager!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2017)

Really cool person who has many of my first town's villagers in their town.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 25, 2017)

One of the most awesome people on the site!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2017)

Been my friend pretty much since I joined.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 25, 2017)

Very creative...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 25, 2017)

I'd say the lil squids in your user title are pretty creative lol 'w'


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 25, 2017)

TF2 nerd


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 25, 2017)

pretty chill, loves splatoon which is always a plus, and overall just pretty great just to mess around with down here at the basement


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 26, 2017)

still somewhat of a mystery to me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 26, 2017)

The best N64 fan with a cool collectible lineup.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2017)

#1 marshal fan, good at trolling in that thread, nice bean


----------



## dedenne (Oct 26, 2017)

A very good goat meme


----------



## WordKnight (Oct 26, 2017)

Cool (and you have an adorable icon).


----------



## dedenne (Oct 26, 2017)

The best internet explorer with a great avi


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 26, 2017)

I haven't interacted with you much but you seem nice.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 26, 2017)

Pretty nice and chill in general, always active to that's a plus


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 26, 2017)

Lurker :3


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 26, 2017)

hey it's the other lurker :3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2017)

You seem like a cool and nice person.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice overall, pretty chill


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 27, 2017)

Frosty the snowman chill


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2017)

Always has an adorable squid sisters aesthetic going on.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

Pretty nice in general


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2017)

Pretty chill and laid-back in general.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 28, 2017)

better than pumpkin spice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2017)

The spookiest cutie around.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2017)

Well, what can I say that hasn't been said before? In other words, nice and friendly.


----------



## hamster (Oct 28, 2017)

pretty cool


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

Pretty nice and chill in general, nice to see around the fourms


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2017)

chill bean, great username


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

the best hippie turt


----------



## squidpops (Oct 28, 2017)

Pretty friendly person from what I've seen


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

Pretty chill and nice overall,


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chiller than an iceberg.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2017)

chiller than the sloppy set man you're nice, baaaa man


----------



## dedenne (Oct 29, 2017)

Very chill goat


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2017)

you seem nice idk


----------



## hamster (Oct 29, 2017)

chill


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2017)

Haven't seen you that much but you seem alright!


----------



## rayaacrossing (Oct 29, 2017)

litty, they the goat


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2017)

I have no idea who you are.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 29, 2017)

spookiest little witch I know


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice and pretty chill in general


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2017)

ayy cool bean


----------



## KingofHearts (Oct 29, 2017)

Dark goats


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 29, 2017)

Pretty nice in general


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 30, 2017)

Likes to mess around


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2017)

Coolest squiddo around.


----------



## dedenne (Oct 30, 2017)

You seem really friendly


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 30, 2017)

Pokemon fangirl


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2017)

The nicest sweetie pie on the forums.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 30, 2017)

Pretty nice in general


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 31, 2017)

Night owl... (You just used the same opinion in the same page twice lol)


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 31, 2017)

the best lurker


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2017)

dank username, chill bean


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2017)

The best turt.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 31, 2017)

The most lovable squirrel mother (Hope I phrased it right lol)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2017)

Yup, you did.  Lol.  The freshest squid kid.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 31, 2017)

Very friendly person even tho we dont talk to much


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2017)

Very nice and friendly person.  Now I feel bad that we don't talk more.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2017)

I was disappointed in you when you removed the wal egg from your inventory


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2017)

How is that an opinion?  LMAO the nicest N64 fangirl/Blue Candy enthusiast.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 31, 2017)

very... *passionate*... about marshal


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 1, 2017)

When your aesthetic is completely random


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 1, 2017)

too obsessed with Splatoon...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2017)

I have no idea who you are.


----------



## moonford (Nov 1, 2017)

You're a sweet squirrel living girl.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hey Its the same guy with the same opinion on the same user LOL


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 3, 2017)

*Splatoon.*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 3, 2017)

Haven't really interacted with you so...


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 4, 2017)

*Marshal*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2017)

???


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 4, 2017)

Always active, pretty nice in general


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2017)

Pretty active, always friendly to everyone.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 5, 2017)

literally never not online it seems like??
pleasant company overall


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

Has a healthy sense of sarcasm. I like that.  Also your collectibles are pretty impressive.


----------



## hamster (Nov 5, 2017)

very active & nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

You don't post very much, but you seem nice.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 7, 2017)

can always count on you to have the most colorful avatar/collectible/signature setup on any given page and i find that impressive


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2017)

Gotta go fast


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 7, 2017)

a pretty chill dude(tte)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2017)

dude's fine. 

has a cool collectible collection, nice sig.. you seem nice


----------



## Bcat (Nov 7, 2017)

Good hippie friend


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2017)

The cutest pumpkin spice latte.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 7, 2017)

sweeties lil' candy on the shelf


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 7, 2017)

hey pretty nice to see around and pretty chill in general


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 7, 2017)

the greatest of usernames
and anyone who likes kabuki and eugene is totes chill in my book


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2017)

You seem pretty nice, and your collectibles are nice as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2017)

rad bean, maaan.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

Still the same hippie I know, just less obvious


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 9, 2017)

don't know much about you other than you must really like splatoon, but you seem nice~


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 9, 2017)

Really nice and chill dude who's always nice to see around the forums, even if it's less than late summer


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 9, 2017)

Very cool dude.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 9, 2017)

☆ tbt's resident color queen ☆


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 10, 2017)

Can't compete with that aesthetic of yours. *It's too fresh*


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2017)

stay fresh fam


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 10, 2017)

The chillest turt bean queen on the forums, maaaan.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 10, 2017)

Pretty nice in general, always active everywhere


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Maintains a chill status.


----------



## Espurr (Nov 10, 2017)

a true bean through and through
oh wait you're older than me - does that even apply


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 11, 2017)

Completely random


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2017)

You're always careful to have a cute squid sisters aesthetic.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm just gonna let you on in a secret:

Its super hard to change my aesthetic every time.


I have to be super picky on the art I see,
Then I have to literally cut out the parts I like the most
Resize it on ezgif (seems more convenient)
Then post it on Imgur
And that's for every single image you see right here.
Here is the original for both the Callie and Marie sprite? (If thats how you call I).




- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, before I get off topic... Keep at it with that motherly obsession of yours with Marshal, its cute


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

I think that you are really cool! Sorry for the whole me over-dramatizing, I feel so bad about it! I love how creative you are with most of your posts, and how much you dedicate into your signature and your avatar! Anyway, sorry for the whole me freaking out on you! I think you are pretty cool!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2017)

You're very excited to post, which is nice.


----------



## Mary (Nov 11, 2017)

You are always kind to everyone and your love for Marshal is sweet!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 11, 2017)

You're usually calm all day, every day


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 11, 2017)

I love how your user title color matches your Marie avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2017)

nice bean good fren


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 11, 2017)

Chill, seems really reasonable


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2017)

Haven't really interacted with you but you seem nice.


----------



## dedenne (Nov 11, 2017)

You seem really nice 

Then again you are on every thread xD


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

You do a lot of things that are cool,like having an art shop, and a cycling town, ect.! You are very nice, having traded with you a few times before!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 11, 2017)

I swear I keep replying to you every time.

Just a chill user who hangs out in the basement


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2017)

You seem nice and chill.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2017)

best perry meme 8D


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 11, 2017)

You're nice, and have a sense of humor.


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 11, 2017)

Likes creepy pictures


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 11, 2017)

has a dnp avi so we must have similar senses of humour? :,^)


----------



## nanamii (Nov 11, 2017)

very nice signature


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Very nice seeming person!
<3


----------



## moonford (Nov 11, 2017)

You seem to be dedicated to this website.


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 11, 2017)

spooky


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 11, 2017)

I've seen you around a bit, but I don't really know you.


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

You seem like a really cool person, who tries to avoid drama! (Glad to see you back!)


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 12, 2017)

Pretty nice person in general, glad to see you back again


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 12, 2017)

Likes koala, i respect that


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2017)

You seem nice, though you don't really post much.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 12, 2017)

a nice, fun person


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

A nice person, who posts a lot, with a good sense of humor!  <3


----------



## moonford (Nov 12, 2017)

You seem very nice!


----------



## hamster (Nov 12, 2017)

great


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 12, 2017)

Noob who deserves no friends have fun dying forever


----------



## moonford (Nov 12, 2017)

You seem like you would be fun at parties.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 12, 2017)

the sarcasm is strong with this one
i like that


----------



## Bcat (Nov 12, 2017)

good noodle


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2017)

You're very excited about posting in this forum, which is nice because we need some enthusiastic people around here.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 12, 2017)

Very nice, good at banning people,  and a "good noodle"


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 14, 2017)

Pretty chill in general


----------



## moonford (Nov 15, 2017)

You are a literal pro at choosing usernames and I worship the ground you step on for that.

With that being said, I think you are a charming and kind.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2017)

I have literally no idea what's going on in your signature but I love it.


----------



## moonford (Nov 15, 2017)

lol

You're very sweet.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 16, 2017)

I feel like we agree on a lot of things, which is always good


----------



## Adriel (Nov 16, 2017)

i see you post a lot on here and you seem cool and lovely c:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2017)

dunno, you seem nice. haven't seen you so


----------



## moonford (Nov 16, 2017)

You're a true flower girl and a kind hippie.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2017)

I don't know you v well but I love that lil tree in your sig


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2017)

nice wah bean


----------



## tae (Nov 16, 2017)

has a hazel obsession yoo


----------



## moonford (Nov 16, 2017)

oops ninja'd


You annoy me if I'm being honest. But that's fine, some people just don't get along.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 16, 2017)

I actually don't know you either.
Did you just get back on the forums?
(Also, I'm back after playing Pokemon Brick Bronze lol)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2017)

stay fresh, splat beans


----------



## moonford (Nov 16, 2017)

One of the best members on this forum.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2017)

coolest jigglypuff around man


----------



## Allure (Nov 16, 2017)

.


----------



## Espurr (Nov 16, 2017)

You're pretty much an enigma to me right now but you seem pretty chill


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 16, 2017)

Starting to get to know you, but you appear from time to time


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2017)

That crazy squid sisters fanboy.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2017)

coolest marshal fangirl around (he is v cute i agree )


----------



## Chick (Nov 17, 2017)

The most wise and most open-minded hippie alive


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2017)

most rad chick around


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 17, 2017)

That one chill hippie who will always have some dank plants on hand if you need them.


----------



## Flare (Nov 17, 2017)

Nice and cool. Doesn't seem like an ass like most fangirls would be.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 17, 2017)

Damn, well that's definitely a compliment lol.  You're funny and nice to everyone.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2017)

I agree with Flare, you're nice, man and not like a rad music fangirl maan, das cool. Baaa man.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 17, 2017)

Your user title is fantastic xDDD


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 17, 2017)

Nice Avatar


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 17, 2017)

I see you're a fellow egg head 



Wal egg is p lit tho


----------



## Allure (Nov 17, 2017)

.


----------



## moonford (Nov 17, 2017)

You have a good sense of design and colour.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 17, 2017)

I like your avatar and sig.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 17, 2017)

You seem nice.  I don't know you very well since you're so new.


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 17, 2017)

Very meticulous, from details in signature.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 17, 2017)

Don't really know that well but you seem pretty decent


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 17, 2017)

The guy with the greatest signature around.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 17, 2017)

the best closet waluigi fan on tbt lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 17, 2017)

"The best closet Waluigi fan"...not sure if typo or hidden meaning lol.  That girl with the hip Waluigi aesthetic going on.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 17, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> "The best closet Waluigi fan"...not sure if typo or hidden meaning lol.



Maybe a combo of both lmao


Oh and btw I love your collectible lineup omg ima cri


----------



## Allure (Nov 18, 2017)

.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2017)

nice poetry and you seem cool ^^


----------



## glass (Nov 18, 2017)

you seem like a dedicated member ^-^ you also seem very amicable


----------



## namiieco (Nov 18, 2017)

your profile is really aesthetically pleasing and you seem like a kind person


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2017)

you seem nice ^^


----------



## hamster (Nov 20, 2017)

cool!


----------



## Cascade (Nov 20, 2017)

your avatar is cute c:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2017)

^same aha..

cool bean tho


----------



## Espurr (Nov 20, 2017)

A reeeeal oneofakind pound cake


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2017)

coolest okami cat around


----------



## moonford (Nov 20, 2017)

You're really fun to talk to.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2017)

likes hippos for some reason in ac...

jk aside you're cool too


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 20, 2017)

very noice and chill


----------



## Bellxis (Nov 20, 2017)

i'm jelly of all those collectibles


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 20, 2017)

Never seen you before, but you seem to like cake


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 20, 2017)

I have seen you around! You seem friendly!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 20, 2017)

Oh someone I haven't met here yet. Like the collectible lineup there.


----------



## Allure (Nov 20, 2017)

.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 20, 2017)

Your signature is fabulous but it'd be even more fab if it was centered.


----------



## Zane (Nov 20, 2017)

excellent taste in mario characters i have 2 say....

p.s. centered sigs are overrated >)


----------



## Cascade (Nov 20, 2017)

you are friendly person.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 20, 2017)

Seems to be a Nintendo fan like xXSuperMario64Xx ;3


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

Obviously a Splatoon fan. Seeing as one of its big features is multiplayer, I'd say they like to play with others and are probably a team player. ;u;


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 21, 2017)

Seem pretty nice and chill in general


----------



## Cascade (Nov 21, 2017)

he like Eugene


----------



## BlueOceana (Nov 21, 2017)

You are a very nice person to do trades with.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2017)

you seem nice and i like your avatar+sig combo


----------



## moonford (Nov 21, 2017)

You're the queen of red.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2017)

best sleepyhead


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 21, 2017)

The best hippie turt


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 21, 2017)

Best koala in town.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 21, 2017)

One of the best users on the forums, always great to see ya around the basement


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

You seem really approachable and like you have a good sense of humor. Easy conversationalist maybe?

An all-around cool cat.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2017)

A mystery to me


----------



## Zane (Nov 21, 2017)

steph is a cool cat i'll tell u that rn!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

and u are by far the top Mario fan


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 21, 2017)

See you around all the time, always pretty nice and chill in general


----------



## Sloom (Nov 24, 2017)

I love it when a user's username describes their username!


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 24, 2017)

you're very sweet and seem likea gentle person

also, i just read you user titles and i actually laughed lol


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

You are a fabulous artist and a fabulous person. _Absolutely Fabulous_!


----------



## datsuryouku (Nov 24, 2017)

You're an evil bunny! lol. Jk. I don't know you but you seem pretty cool!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 24, 2017)

Very random! I haven't gotten to know you yet


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2017)

That one squid sisters fanboi with a splatastic aesthetic.


----------



## moonford (Nov 25, 2017)

You haven't been nasty to me, so you're a good bean.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2017)

you're a cool bean, maaaan.


----------



## Adriel (Nov 25, 2017)

you've always seemed so chill and cool, extra cool bean


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2017)

Zendel said:


> You haven't been nasty to me, so you're a good bean.



That's... interesting wording lol.

@Adriel I'm not sure who you are so...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 25, 2017)

BEST MARSHAL BOO ON TBT <3 <3 <3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2017)

Waaaaaah waah.
uh u cool man


----------



## MayorKami (Nov 25, 2017)

Don?t know you, hehe


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 25, 2017)

You're obviously new, so, the same to you ​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2017)

The freshest boi.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 26, 2017)

Pretty chill in general


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

you're a real phat cat, that's for sure


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 26, 2017)

The nicest user ever
For a second I nearly slacked off my text rofl​


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2017)

fun bean around


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 26, 2017)

Ur cool


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

i'm a slytherin, so.... idk. i'm kidding
[sub]not about being a slytherin though[/sub]

you seem nice.
i haven't seen you around a ton.
just from time to time.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 26, 2017)

Good art fan


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2017)

cool bean also good at lining up collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Chill hippie turt bean.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 27, 2017)

Pretty self-explanatory.(I made it myself lol)​


----------



## radioloves (Nov 27, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2017)

you seem nice and has a v cute avatar, cool bean ;D

(also yes BEANS everywhere)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 27, 2017)

DANK BEAN STEW MAN


----------



## scrooge (Nov 27, 2017)

I get the slightest idea that you may or may not have some sort of minuscule interest in Marshal but that's just me


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 27, 2017)

seems like a chill person. has an interesting way of seeing things and translating it into an art style that is very refreshing.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 27, 2017)

You seem nice and chill.


----------



## Keera (Nov 27, 2017)

You seem very humble and like to joke with others!


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 27, 2017)

Don't really know all that well but seems pretty nice in general


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2017)

Has a great username  you're nice beam tho


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 28, 2017)

Down to earth.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 28, 2017)

Addicted to Pocket Camp


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2017)

addicted to callie and marie 

but yee you're cool beans


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 28, 2017)

The hippie turt with nice collectibles.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 28, 2017)

Pretty nice and chill In general


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2017)

enigmatic, possibly one of the best members (๑•̌.•̑๑)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2017)

is a cool bean and got some real nice collectibles


----------



## Sloom (Nov 29, 2017)

is a cool bean and got some real nice collectibles


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2017)

likes copying ppl idk


----------



## Byebi (Nov 29, 2017)

is a cool bean and got some real nice collectibles


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2017)

also like copying kthx bye


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2017)

i'm a big fan of your psychedelic and turtle-y art


----------



## Adriel (Nov 29, 2017)

you seem very sweet and your avatar and sig are very cute


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2017)

you seem nice and idk i like your username for some reason


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2017)

What isn't great about you lmao

You and TOMFG kill me on a daily basis and I love it xDDD


----------



## Bcat (Nov 30, 2017)

wahnderful


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 30, 2017)

Gotta love Ragnarock, it's actually a really good movie! (Dr. Strange cracked me up)

I APPROVE!​


----------



## otomatoe (Nov 30, 2017)

I know you are creative! I saw your shop on the Museum ;D


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2017)

Likes Shep, a++++++


----------



## Rasha (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm pretty sure you like Frank Zappa


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2017)

^yeah i do but i don't listen to him that much lel.

also hi there ur nice bean


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 30, 2017)

Much dank.  Very turt.  Such bean.


----------



## Byebi (Dec 1, 2017)

what a cute icon they have


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 1, 2017)

a sweet angel and very talented
also i feel like you probably have a funny side ??


----------



## Byebi (Dec 1, 2017)

tfw ur humor is not pg13 for the forums

probably the coolest and sweetest kid on the block
also probably tastes like a cold iced drink on a hot summer day


----------



## hamster (Dec 1, 2017)

rlly cute art, seems cool


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2017)

like your avatar and sig art, you seem cool :3


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 1, 2017)

You're awesome cuz Harvey


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2017)

a+ likes harvey


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 1, 2017)

great person with great christmas lights


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 1, 2017)

Don't know you personally but you have really, really nice art


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 1, 2017)

For some reason, is a fan of a kid's show. Lol?​


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> For some reason, is a fan of a kid's show. Lol?​



...yes

anyways, stay fresh cool bean n thx for the lights


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 1, 2017)

The best beananator.





(In about two minutes to recheck the thread)​


----------



## tae (Dec 1, 2017)

very squiddy


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 1, 2017)

I like your signature


----------



## Bcat (Dec 1, 2017)

spoopy and festive


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 1, 2017)

Totally random aesthetic, TOTALLY RANDOM IN GENERAL!​


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2017)

cool bean, nice sig, splat


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 2, 2017)

Seems cool, I like the Christmas aesthetic



Haydenv019 said:


> For some reason, is a fan of a kid's show. Lol?​



Idk, ur a fan of a kids game. Same thing lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2017)

Is young at heart, which is always a good thing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2017)

v funny child lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2017)

[wahs internally]


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2017)

Yooo you got any of that dank mistletoe? If you catch my drift.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yooo you got any of that dank mistletoe? If you catch my drift.



yo yo come over always some left for cool beans


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2017)

Sheila said:


> yo yo come over always some left for cool beans



All right, that's cool man.  You're a real generous bean.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> All right, that's cool man.  You're a real generous bean.



no problem, maaaan gotta keep the sharing is caring spirit up man ;D


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2017)

Sheila said:


> no problem, maaaan gotta keep the sharing is caring spirit up man ;D



Totally, maaaan.  Let's spike some eggnog while we're at it and have a real good time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2017)

Eggnog is lit


But I bet it's disgusting with alcohol lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2017)

have some wah weed, maaaan.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2017)

Now I'm laughing hysterically over "wah weed", thanks.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2017)

no problems, stop by for more any time


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

dank af i tell ya hwut


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2017)

You are absolutely wah-nderful.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2017)

I can respect anyone with good Waluigi puns up their sleeve.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

ayy got some dank weed up their sleeve I hope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2017)

Nah man I get all my dank weed from your sleeve.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

Alright well come on over anytime (also please stay on the site, I like you )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks, my mean bean.  I needed that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2017)

Ysss we all liek u pls don't lev :,(


----------



## AbbyCrossing (Dec 4, 2017)

I see you everywhere, you're chill.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

seems nice also got a v cute avatar


----------



## Cascade (Dec 4, 2017)

a very cool person :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2017)

A sweet person. :3


----------



## Bcat (Dec 5, 2017)

homeskillet


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 5, 2017)

a nice person.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2017)

Pretty nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2017)

dank weed beans


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2017)

The Bell Tree's main mean weed bean queen.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2017)

cool marsh(m)al(llow) beeaaannn


----------



## mogyay (Dec 5, 2017)

I LOVE U


----------



## moonford (Dec 5, 2017)

You're fabulous and always sweet.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2017)

Sweet and nice friend who's always there for me.


----------



## Adriel (Dec 5, 2017)

very sweet and best marshal lover


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2017)

you're cool and i like your avatar ^^


----------



## Diancie (Dec 6, 2017)

funny!


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 6, 2017)

don't know


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2017)

has an amusin sig lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2017)

Has a 10/10 user title


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2017)

same to you but you need more dank music


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2017)

Sheila said:


> same to you but you need more dank music



You should like make me a playlist of 20 songs or somethin


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2017)

all I know is that I see you everywhere?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 6, 2017)

Seems pretty nice


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 7, 2017)

Baha said:


> all I know is that I see you everywhere?



I know right and that was before he changed his/her/their avatar lolz 


Um repeat that don't know but why u gots no TBT :-?


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

i see you a lot on here and you seem super nice!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2017)

cool bean seems dedicated to new leaf


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2017)

Dank bean worthy of dictatorship potato chips.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2017)

dank weed marshmallow


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 7, 2017)

Dankest turt


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 7, 2017)

You seem like a fine user, I don't know much about you honestly.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 7, 2017)

You seem nice and cool.


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 7, 2017)

Always active and pretty nice in general, always nice to see around the forums


----------



## Espurr (Dec 7, 2017)

a great person with a greater username


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 8, 2017)

Cool and fun Pokemon fan


----------



## Ackee (Dec 8, 2017)

seems very cheerful + would probably be a great friend


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 9, 2017)

c: seems to be nice and polite! ^-^  (P.S. she does make a great friend c: )


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

you seem nice ^^

(also if that is a syaoran avatar a+) i love ccs damnit lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

my fav turt :>


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 9, 2017)

Is actually Waluigi in real life.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Is actually Waluigi in real life.



Oh crap you found me out  xDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

[wahs internally]


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 9, 2017)

*Smokes externally*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

*weeds even more*


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 9, 2017)

Sheila said:


> you seem nice ^^
> 
> (also if that is a syaoran avatar a+) i love ccs damnit lol



( ^o^ it is! It’s Syaoran Li in his new outfit from CCS clear card ^o^ )


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

awesome, also adorbs sig ahah <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 9, 2017)

*Opens door to house, smoke billows out of it* "Dude, I'm like, higher than a kite right now."


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

that was some lit weed, maaaan. keep on keeping on being dank weed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 9, 2017)

Totally, maaaan.  We should look at wallpaper for a few hours and wonder how they got that design on there.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm totally in, maaaan. Let's go get stoned, maaan.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 9, 2017)

Sheila said:


> awesome, also adorbs sig ahah <3



 thanks


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Totally, maaaan.  We should look at wallpaper for a few hours and wonder how they got that design on there.



Dude i'm in I love wallpaper lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Dude i'm in I love wallpaper lol



come on over, we can smoke sum weed and play mkds


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

Sheila said:


> come on over, we can smoke sum weed and play mkds



yell hes


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 9, 2017)

Loves wah-luigi and N64


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

you're nice, has an interesting taste in games ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

DANK HIPPIE BEANNNNN


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 9, 2017)

Coolest wah lover I've met


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 9, 2017)

got those noice christmas collectibles
overall a cool sig/avi going on


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2017)

no i don't wanna catch bugs

idk you seem nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2017)

Aww yee the turt queen is dealing dank beans.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2017)

ayy dankest marshmallow weed <3


----------



## moonford (Dec 10, 2017)

So nice and social! I love your hair btw.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2017)

cool bean  

also i really like that peach in your sig, not an opinion maybe but.. uh yeah ^^


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 10, 2017)

A friend on miitomo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2017)

You're cool.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2017)

You seem like a sweet person.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2017)

You're awesome.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 10, 2017)

Is a very cool and groovy Marshal fangirl


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2017)

Aww yiss my kitty donut bean.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 10, 2017)

How about we date?

Naw, you're awesome.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 10, 2017)

Seems like an expert animal crosser


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2017)

quite a darlin


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 10, 2017)

A cool and smart gal who likes Waluigi almost too much xD


----------



## Adriel (Dec 10, 2017)

very sweet and cool person i see on here a lot!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2017)

dank satan weed


----------



## moonford (Dec 11, 2017)

You make John Lennon quake.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2017)

*smoked weeds* that some dank dank lights you got there, cool beans *smokes more weed*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2017)

You know I love me some smoked weeds.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

Wonderin if she's converted to flower child yet


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 12, 2017)

Wonder if Waluigi has ascended to Immortal tier yet lol​


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2017)

*smokes weed* lit wallpaper, i mean sig ... dank squids *smokes weed*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2017)

Has some lit wallpaper at her house.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2017)

*takes some lsd* that's some dank squirrels riding a giraffe in your bathroom singing and dancing, ayy


----------



## Aderyn (Dec 12, 2017)

seems like someone i'd get along with


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2017)

Umm..likes Winnie the Pooh?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2017)

is pumped for xmas


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2017)

Totally, maaaan.  *Eats a shroom* Bro why is everything flashing?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2017)

good child


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2017)

My favorite SM64 loving wah bean.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2017)

some dank weed beans there, maaan. also your blue striped giraffe screwdrivers drinking tea are totes lit *smokes weed and shrooms*


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hmm... The way you act is usually not you, are you high?
(It was a joke by the way )

Though it would make me feel comfortable if there weren?t any drug or smoke related posts, .-.?​


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 12, 2017)

newbie of the year


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2017)

Don't know you v well but your sig pic intrigues me


----------



## Luke Vander (Dec 13, 2017)

May or may not have played Pokemon.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2017)

Seems nice, idk. And you sig amuses me.

@Hayden, well obviously I don't sit and smoke all day every hour, it's just that I'm a hippie turtle meme here and it's a bit joke I have with TOMFG lol. Chill, man.


----------



## Tickles (Dec 13, 2017)

kind of ok


----------



## moonford (Dec 13, 2017)

You probably like being tickled, probably.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2017)

you're cool weed beans and that sig freaks me out xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2017)

dank hippie bean


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2017)

*hugs*

you're actually nice and i like that arcanine aesthetic :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 13, 2017)

The best bean to stare at wallpaper with.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2017)

Apparently loves wallpaper as much as I do xDD


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 13, 2017)

Cool Pokegal and waluigi fan of N64, that is very nice and friendly


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2017)

nice gamer bean ;D peace, maaaaaaaaaan.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 12, 2018)

I miss this thread so i wanna revive it. 

COME AT ME BRO


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2018)

You're not even that good.

- - - Post Merge - - -

jk ily really.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 12, 2018)

Skinny legend gyf


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 13, 2018)

Too much anime ._.'


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 13, 2018)

The best squid kid


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2018)

great username  hah, idk you seem nice


----------



## hamster (Feb 14, 2018)

nice, cool


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2018)

you're really nice and you're also nice to talk to. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



SensaiGallade said:


> Skinny legend gyf



gyf? GYF? _gyf_...

i will hit you with a stick


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 14, 2018)

Zendel always has the nicest avatar and signature combinations.


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2018)

Lemonsky said:


> Zendel always has the nicest avatar and signature combinations.



You've only been for a month but you've left a good impression on the community, you seem so sweet.

I love your username btw, it makes me think of flying lemons.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 14, 2018)

I've seen you a couple of times, but I can barely recognize you because you don't have a signature or an avatar


----------



## dedenne (Feb 14, 2018)

Great SQUID kid


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 14, 2018)

Great TBT friend, sent me a valentines rose :3 so sweet


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 14, 2018)

Haydenv019 said:


> Too much anime ._.'



Not even anime broooo ._.

I've seen you around a lot but I've never stuck up a conversation. Very nice person from what I've seen though!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2018)

kracko/kracko best FEH meme


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2018)

kneel before the turt queen yall


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2018)

n64 koolest boi around


----------



## pique (Feb 23, 2018)

I've seen you around so so much and you seem like such a cool person  never have talked really but we should, man


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2018)

you seem real nice too ^^


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 23, 2018)

Sheila is the chillest user around, a lot of appreciation.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2018)

Don't know you but your fruity aesthetic v much appeals to me owo


----------



## Hat' (Feb 23, 2018)

bride mario, yes please.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2018)

really nice new leaf player ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2018)

Hat' said:


> bride mario, yes please.



This person knows 

And hello again turt frenn


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2018)

ayy evening turt m8 <3


----------



## Bcat (Feb 23, 2018)

A very good turt, but apparently she’s now a French dog


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2018)

xD it's a weird musical reference..

hellllooo nurse you're rad bean


----------



## Puffy (Feb 24, 2018)

seems like would make a good friend, i do trust them


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 24, 2018)

I have no idea who you are.


----------



## Zane (Feb 24, 2018)

i remember u Puffy... if you were the one who used to post about something called "vinesauce". maybe i'm confused lol


----------



## tae (Feb 25, 2018)

10/10 a v great artist.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2018)

a+ turt provider <3 also you're real nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2018)

Very dank.  Much turt.  Such weed.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2018)

dank marshal. such weed. many eggs


----------



## Zane (Feb 26, 2018)

a turtle Jedi



tae said:


> 10/10 a v great artist.



omg tysm  ❤


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2018)

cool beans peep, a+ collectible master


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 27, 2018)

Still bringing out that hipster spirit even after i'm unusually inactive .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2018)

(is not a hipster wtf)

too squid obsessed


----------



## Cress (Feb 27, 2018)

Very well deserving of the title of most active member.

Also turts.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2018)

cool aesthetic and seems rad


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 3, 2018)

Very cool hippie turt.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2018)

best weed on site


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 3, 2018)

Well I dunno man.  *Smokes self* Damn you right.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 3, 2018)

Probably one of my best friends here.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 3, 2018)

Has always been sweet and nice to me.  Good guy all around.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2018)

*smokes you* ..whiff. yeah dang maaaaaan. best weed indeed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2018)

*Smokes you* You're, like, pretty good yourself maaaan.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2018)

whiff.. thank you, maaaan. you're really dank!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 4, 2018)

the turtiest of all turts


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2018)

chompiest of all chains


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 4, 2018)

An awesome person.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 4, 2018)

Sweet and cool guy!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2018)

Pretty cool person.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 4, 2018)

You always seem so friendly and nice! I love seeing you on the forum


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 4, 2018)

Friendly and kind. Especially in the topics of being friendly snd kind


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2018)

you seem nice? haven't seen you much


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 5, 2018)

Lit. In all senses.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2018)

dankest wallpaper aboard. *rolls joint*


----------



## MissLily123 (Mar 7, 2018)

You are awesome, and always wonderful to see around when I come online! Miss you <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2018)

awww.. i miss you too <333 best walmart crasher aha ^^


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 22, 2018)

you seem like youre 40


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 24, 2018)

You seem cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2018)

trans said:


> you seem like youre 40



actually more like 70+ but ty.

@nintendofan85 you seem to be a good movie fan, a+


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 24, 2018)

You are *freaking* awesome.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2018)

you've sane opinions which is good in today's world !!


----------



## Seroja (Mar 25, 2018)

one of the coolest turts on tbt


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2018)

best turt sis <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 25, 2018)

Ayy it's my dank hippie turt smoking buddy <3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 25, 2018)

I won't lie, you're probably one of my best friends here.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 25, 2018)

^Same here.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 26, 2018)

Very fun and cool user!


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 26, 2018)

i see you a lot on the forum and you seem like a really cute and cool person


----------



## Farobi (Mar 26, 2018)

you have a danganronpa avi so you're good in my book


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 26, 2018)

I don't know you very well lol.


----------



## Legendary Sandwich (Mar 26, 2018)

You are that one fan girl of Marshall. That is all.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 26, 2018)

You're legendary and a sandwich.


----------



## Zerous (Mar 27, 2018)

I see you around a lot on the forums - you seem nice : )


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 27, 2018)

you believe in kittens. Which makes you great because, I too believe in kittens.


----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

You're pretty cool and make really cute signatures!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 27, 2018)

I can't really give you an opinion since you're new, .-.'


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2018)

littttttttttttt


----------



## Legendary Sandwich (Mar 27, 2018)

My opinion of the above user can be summed up in this video:



Spoiler


----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

^ oh my god that video made my day lmao

you truly are a legendary sandwich.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2018)

Seems to kinda like N64... maybe a good bean?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 27, 2018)

likes N64 definitely a good bean


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 27, 2018)

Definitely nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2018)

a+ dank weed


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Mar 29, 2018)

Knows Jesus is watching 0_0


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 29, 2018)

The best kind of friendo.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 29, 2018)

I've known you for quite some time, despite the fact that i'm less active than before.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 29, 2018)

Very cool Splatoon boi.


----------



## kelpy (Mar 30, 2018)

cool person. i feel like ur a cool step sister.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm not sure what that means???  But you seem okay.  Lol.


----------



## Zerous (Apr 2, 2018)

Seen you around a lot, love your avatar atm.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 2, 2018)

You seem nice.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Apr 2, 2018)

You seem wicked rad, dude


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 2, 2018)

You too.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 2, 2018)

likes marlon brando so obvious he's got good taste


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2018)

pro ninja lol jk u seem nice?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2018)

The dankest turt queen to ever hippie.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2018)

your signatures catch my eye. it's refreshing to see someone with a brighter aesthetic when im scrolling through all these dark ones.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 3, 2018)

I think you should be my friend.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 3, 2018)

One cool dude.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 3, 2018)

squirrely girly


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 3, 2018)

Waluigi fangirl.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Apr 3, 2018)

A user on tbt


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 3, 2018)

Very original.  Much unique.  Lol.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 3, 2018)

A sweetheart.


----------



## amai (Apr 3, 2018)

i don’t really know you but you seem really cool and you have a great taste of music! ^^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 3, 2018)

amai said:


> i don’t really know you but you seem really cool and you have a great taste of music! ^^



Thank you! You seem like a sweet person. <3


----------



## allainah (Apr 3, 2018)

idk why but you seem like you really like Christmas


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2018)

A nice and sweet person.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 4, 2018)

A Cute and Kind user!


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 4, 2018)

You seem really chill from your posts! :')


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 4, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2018)

Kind and lovable.


----------



## pique (Apr 5, 2018)

Yesyesyesyesyesyesyes_yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesye*syesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesYES*_, you're incredible.


----------



## rynlol (Apr 5, 2018)

really nice and fun!


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 5, 2018)

you joined on my bday lol. also judging by the pave collectible you have im gonna say your festive!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Despite what I say in the trolling thread I think you're a decent human being.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 6, 2018)

How c00t. This squirrel girl thinks she’s people.
No offense I just tried to reference DSAF plz don’t hurt me...


----------



## kelpy (Apr 6, 2018)

good dedicated splatoon boy right here


----------



## hamster (Apr 7, 2018)

u seem nice


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 7, 2018)

You do too!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 7, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 8, 2018)

She's that one marshal fan gurl


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

when in fite throw beans. cool beans.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

The nicest thot you'll ever meet.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

real nice thot too


----------



## rynlol (Apr 8, 2018)

weird but cool chill thot


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 9, 2018)

I really don't have an opinion of you yet.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 9, 2018)

what a fantastic egg hoarder


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 9, 2018)

This girl.  I love this girl.  This girl is my girl. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2018)

best thot <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 10, 2018)

This thot.  I love this thot.  This thot is my thot. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2018)

awesome hippie thotty thot <3


----------



## duckykate (Apr 10, 2018)

They're pretty cool c:


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2018)

dank roald around


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 10, 2018)

I’ve seen you way too often in the basement, so i’m assuming you’re a very nice person


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 10, 2018)

Just the fact that your profile is fully Splatoon themed makes me like you haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't really know too much about you...


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 10, 2018)

From what I can tell about you, you’re super nice.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 2, 2018)

they may have a tumblror not that's ok


----------



## moo_nieu (May 2, 2018)

I don't know you, but I'm guessing you can tame the dragon?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2018)

I've barely seen you around here so idk you but I love that squirrel in your sig


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 2, 2018)

ground boi is mine >:3


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 3, 2018)

I feel like you are someone who likes scary stuff :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 3, 2018)

You seem sweet. c:


----------



## TheCrystalClods (May 3, 2018)

Hanzoisbae said:


> they may have a tumblror not that's ok



Tumblr scares me...


Also, I already did you, ThatOneMarshalFangirl!


----------



## deuces (May 4, 2018)

i see you around a ton and you seem so nice holy heck i feel like we relate a lot and any fan of kid cat is a luv of mine
for real, nice to meet you! c:


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 4, 2018)

I've seen you around quite a bit. You appear to be a wholesome individual.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (May 4, 2018)

who are you


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2018)

kewl bean


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 4, 2018)

to be honest i love seeing you around because of your avatar. it's so calming for some reason ??


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2018)

ah yeah i found the gif in someone's sig and i was like heck yeah woozy bob pls so i just took it and made it into my avatar c: thanks!

you're nice and cute avatar too!


----------



## KatPancake (May 4, 2018)

Your avatar is very cute! Bob is so good.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 4, 2018)

You seem nice!


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2018)

best candy thot


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2018)

The greatest Bob thot that ever lived


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 5, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The greatest Bob thot that ever lived



Long time no see! Just got back from a long hiatus...

Anyways, you're one of the sweetest people I know on this site <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2018)

Welcome back!  And same to you.


----------



## CassyCrossing<3 (May 5, 2018)

Aw i've seen you before, i think your little profile setup is so adorable and wholesome!


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2018)

you like sailor moon a+.. idk you seem nice tho


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2018)

oNe dAnK bOi


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2018)

dank thot ball


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2018)

The nicest thotball ever <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2018)

best thotball


----------



## Acruoxil (May 22, 2018)

awesome swede


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2018)

cool bean


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 22, 2018)

One cool hippie <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2018)

thotttttball <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2018)

The best smoking buddy you could ask for.


----------



## Bcat (May 22, 2018)

cutest camp manager i ever did see <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 23, 2018)

My very favorite cat girl <3


----------



## Bcat (May 23, 2018)

very best squirrel stan there is


----------



## Bilaz (May 24, 2018)

Ooh I love the pink theme you've got going on with your avatar and signature and user title, it's lovely! Your signature is REALLY pretty with the adorable pixel art and you've got some really cute collectibles as well!


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 25, 2018)

You seem to love cats and Eurovision.. you must be my secret best friend!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 25, 2018)

Nice from what I've seen.


----------



## Bilaz (May 25, 2018)

Really kind, always active, I love how dedicated you are to your favourite villager.


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2018)

seems to be a very good noodle!


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2018)

henlo nurse <3 you're cool beans


----------



## Raayzx (May 26, 2018)

Seems like a cool bird to hangout!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 26, 2018)

You're new, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Bcat (May 26, 2018)

Precious bean


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2018)

Literally the heart eyes emoji in human form.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2018)

best thottt


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2018)

Lovable thot


----------



## MissLily123 (May 29, 2018)

You seem like a funny individual! <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2018)

You seem quiet but sweet.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

F A N T A S T I C


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 10, 2018)

Meme lord


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

Leader in finding batman ;w;


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 10, 2018)

Santa helper patrick in finding batman


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

I honestly don't know what to think lmao


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 10, 2018)

Wants a hybrid of giratina and waluigi I think xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

Knows me all too well


----------



## Bcat (Jun 10, 2018)

sO dAnK


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

MY FAV CAT LADY

DIGGIN THOSE FLOWERS


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2018)

aside from liking phil collins you're nice boi lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2018)

dAnK mEmEs


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 18, 2018)

I like all the colors in your signature but generally seems like a nice person.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2018)

You’re definitely a generous person, selling your Pokeball for 500 TBT lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2018)

Love her cause she sends me dank memes


----------



## matt (Jun 19, 2018)

Your nice


----------



## dimicrow (Jun 19, 2018)

the holy grail


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 19, 2018)

Seems kind with a good sense of humour


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2018)

So sweet and kind, you’d think she was a Disney princess.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

She seems sweet and btw thats the cutest avatar I've seen in tbt!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

Seems to be into popular music


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

A fun-guy! (I'll see myself out)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2018)

Seems to be really outgoing and a bit unpredictable


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

Likes 80s music.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2018)

idk you seems nice... likes pink stuff?


----------



## ShyGamerGurl (Jul 3, 2018)

You seem like the type of person who is very into memes. I respect you. lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

EDIT: Woops, I was thinking of another game.


Eh... you seem like a nice person.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2018)

R a d i c a l b o i


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

need to be more dank thot


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

Seems to be dealing with a lot right now.


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 9, 2018)

You have good taste in anime.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2018)

likes pancakes? haha you seem nice


----------



## moonford (Jul 10, 2018)

Pretty alright


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2018)

Has posted a lot and now has left?  Idk


----------



## dimicrow (Jul 16, 2018)

I've seen you a lot, and you seem pretty cool. Probably into memes and big words.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 16, 2018)

Seems like a cool person. Scared of everything? lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2018)

Interesting taste in music


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2018)

same lolol needs to get more dank


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 18, 2018)

pretty cool person in general


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 18, 2018)

Hey, welcome back! 

You're a pretty rad dude.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

Longtime best friend on these forums <3


----------



## ShyGamerGurl (Jul 18, 2018)

Judging by your profile picture, you seem like the type of person who's really into Cowboy Bebop as well as other anime.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 18, 2018)

anyone who likes miraculous enough to make a town after it is fine by me


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2018)

dank peep also really likes snow white idk..henlo


----------



## Bcat (Jul 18, 2018)

She’s offbeat. But I love her for it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 19, 2018)

One of the sweetest people on TBT.  Also one of my besties. c:


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 19, 2018)

I see you everywhere! Also love marshal!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2018)

Got a cute aesthetic


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

A great friend who likes G I R A T I N A.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 20, 2018)

America’s Top Thot.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

You seem bored lately.  Just a guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2018)

old thot


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

Wanted that one pinwheel collectible, even though no one who still uses the forums is selling it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 23, 2018)

Wants you to think he’s cool.  Don’t let him fool you, he’s a thot.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

The most lit of the lit


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 23, 2018)

Very dank Nintendo thot.  64/64


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2018)

dankest weed bean 420/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

Has posted a ton on the forums since joining.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Anime boi (I know you're gonna say hooded boi xD)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

HOODED BOI


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

Crazy asf


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 24, 2018)

Really awesome and cool person. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2018)

awesome <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 24, 2018)

dank thot <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 24, 2018)

If you don’t like this girl, there’s something wrong with you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2018)

^^^^what she said


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2018)

Dank as always
Also love that sig pic 420/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2018)

gettin danker


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Thottttttttt.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 25, 2018)

Looking for a thot?  You’ve come to the right place.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2018)

^^yep indeed^^


----------



## neoratz (Jul 25, 2018)

i don't know a lot about you but i see you a lot and always thought you seemed sweet!


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Just ninja'd me. An evil clown ninja.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Seems to be crazier than me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2018)

how can anyone be more crazeh than you lol. also i know i post a lot that is not an opinion lmao


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Also ninja'd me. An evil 80s ninja


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2018)

more like 60s but k  lol

you seem crazy too


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 25, 2018)

A totally dank hippie thot, maaaan.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2018)

dank weed, bruuuuuh


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Dances in the street way too much


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Way too crazy.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Not crazy enough


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Way too cray cray.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 25, 2018)

You're a pretty cool dude


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2018)

You too!


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 25, 2018)

can't say i seen you around before, but you seem nice enough!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2018)

haven't seen you a lot but u seem seem nice & i like your avatar!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

Seems to be a 60’s hippie.  Idk


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2018)

"maybe" likes cowboy bebop lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

Likes hippie music.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2018)

Likes anime.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

A really cool guy.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Cool anime boi


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2018)

You seem like a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 26, 2018)

So festive she can’t keep it contained to Christmas!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2018)

You're a very sweet and wonderful gal.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

One of my best friends from TBT.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2018)

And so are you!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

You are more so!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2018)

cowboy thotbop <3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2018)

Flat out awesome. Just gotta say it like it is.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

An awesome person! Knows Japanese? Cool!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 29, 2018)

I don’t really know much about you.  You seem like a decent person, though.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 29, 2018)

The belle of the tbt ball


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)

best cat on tbt!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 29, 2018)

Raddest hippie on the block


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2018)

Kind person who likes Disney princesses.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 29, 2018)

Very nice as thots go.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)

best egg thot <3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 29, 2018)

One of the coolest hippies to exist!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)

^really nice and interesting person!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 29, 2018)

A+ good hippie


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2018)

Great personality!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 29, 2018)

Seems like a pretty rad guy.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2018)

Can appreciate some 80's artists/bands! Respect.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2018)

Has good taste in music.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2018)

Is a fan of one of my all-time favorite animes, Cowboy Bebop!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2018)

likes grateful dead a++++


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2018)

Look up “hippie” in the dictionary and you’ll see her face.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 31, 2018)

Don’t know you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2018)

Don’t know you either.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2018)

ThatOneThot.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 31, 2018)

Flat out awesome!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

A really cool guy.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

Pretty good I guess. I usually see him in The Basement and it can be pretty fun!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

really likes making threads here? idk lol


----------



## Antonio (Aug 1, 2018)

Sheila sells sea shells at the sea shore. still confusing but you are awesome


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2018)

I don't know you a lot, but from that cute doggo I can tell you must be a very cool person!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

you're nice


----------



## Antonio (Aug 1, 2018)

Very active and is quite committed to the forums.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

Not afraid to speak their mind.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

random thot


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

Peace-loving thot.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

CEO of thot,co


----------



## Antonio (Aug 1, 2018)

has an amazing avatar which I have secretly adored


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

weird in a good way


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

I honostly cant think of much so I’m just gonna say 10/10 lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

Cool new user on the forums.


----------



## Tri (Aug 1, 2018)

Friendly on intro and general boards and gave me an encouraging first impression to the forum. (I'm used to places where senior and junior members basically never interact so it means a lot).


----------



## Antonio (Aug 1, 2018)

New here but welcomes you! 100/10

Also loves Steven Universe


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 1, 2018)

has a very accurate signature


----------



## Antonio (Aug 1, 2018)

She's back, whoop whoop!!! I just adore your style of art and how it has this soft feeling to it. You are talented and could go far with the skills like yours!! You made me extremely happy with your commissions so thank you!!


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 1, 2018)

Antonio said:


> She's back, whoop whoop!!! I just adore your style of art and how it has this soft feeling to it. You are talented and could go far with the skills like yours!! You made me extremely happy with your commissions so thank you!!



hnghgnnsgh oh my god this is really nice!! I'm glad I could make you happy!! :,D

all jokes aside, a very funny and chill person


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

Seems like a funny person.


----------



## Cress (Aug 2, 2018)

A great Ryu player [we should probably have a few practice games before Ultimate comes out since I haven't played 4 in nearly 2 years now]!
Also I feel like I agree with most of your opinions


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 2, 2018)

Ah damn, you are called Cress.. cress is making me puke, so I am not sure if I can like you, haha. 
No, pretyt sure you are a cool person :b


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2018)

Hmm, I'm not too familiar w/ you! It must be rectified!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)

cool bean, get more dank tho


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 2, 2018)

I thought you were pretty cool by your profile but then I saw your location... I love Sweden! Not to mention that you're a Sagittarius


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

Zelda, you’re late!  Lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)

(i'm a capricorn?? lol but ty)

cool person, seems to like a good anime


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 2, 2018)

very hippy-esque theme on your profile. it's cool! you seem like someone i could go to for advice


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)

you seem really nice & i like your avatar aesthetic for some good reason ^^


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2018)

What can I say that hasn't been said? Great taste in music, cool aesthetic, sensible, etc.


----------



## Cress (Aug 3, 2018)

I mostly remember seeing you around a lot back when I first joined this place (we did join only a few days apart after all)


Princess Mipha said:


> Ah damn, you are called Cress.. cress is making me puke, so I am not sure if I can like you, haha.
> No, pretyt sure you are a cool person :b


tbh I've never even tried Cress and I've heard nothing but bad things about it. I just like the name.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2018)

You’re a really cool guy that I friended on here a long time ago, but don’t remember much about.  I wouldn’t mind getting to know you more again though (and perhaps playing some Sm4sh).  You seem like a friendly and confident person.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 4, 2018)

Has good taste in anime


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2018)

Seems cool with that heckin cute avi but then your sig kinda unsettles me lol


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

Has a nice avatar, name and Sig!


----------



## Dormire (Aug 5, 2018)

Cute avatar! I've seen you but I don't know much other than I see you often haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2018)

have seen you around a lot recently and you seem nice!


----------



## koopasta (Aug 5, 2018)

I've seen you replying on a lot of forum stuff here. I think you seem pretty cool ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

I don't think I've actually seen you before so I'm not sure


----------



## Bcat (Aug 5, 2018)

good doodle


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2018)

#1 cat on tbt


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

#1 hippie on tbt


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

#1 cowboy bebop fan on tbt


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 6, 2018)

Seen you quite a bit!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 6, 2018)

I don't know you, sorry...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 6, 2018)

An all-around excellent friend and Bell Tree member.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

dankest egg thot


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 6, 2018)

I love this dank hippie turt thot very much. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2018)

The best squirrel girl ever


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2018)

Good, Spyro-loving friend.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 6, 2018)

10/10 good thot friend


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 6, 2018)

seems hella chill but would probably murder you if you said something bad about marshal lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2018)

Has a nice, off the wall aesthetic :^^^^)


----------



## Bcat (Aug 6, 2018)

best n64 fanatic i ever did see


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 7, 2018)

thatsokayy said:


> seems hella chill but would probably murder you if you said something bad about marshal lmao



Lmao no I’d just think about murdering you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> best n64 fanatic i ever did see



TBT’s #1 sweetie pie


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2018)

420/64 dankest thot


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 7, 2018)

Best hippie on this site, period.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2018)

One of the nicest persons on here C:


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2018)

#1 TBT hippie


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2018)

#1 cowboy on tbt


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 8, 2018)

The sunglasses emoji in human form


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2018)

best squirrel thot on tbt


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 9, 2018)

Pretty cool lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2018)

Cool person.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 12, 2018)

As nice as Spike :^)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2018)

Seems like a kind person.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 12, 2018)

One cool dude


----------



## lil' julie (Aug 12, 2018)

A human


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 13, 2018)

Not sure who you are, but your signature is cute.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 13, 2018)

A+


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2018)

most rad cat around


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2018)

Heckin l i t


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 13, 2018)

64/64 h e c k i n n i c e w a h t h o t


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2018)

420/69 dank thot


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 13, 2018)

Literally if the word "noice" was a human.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 13, 2018)

cutest camp manager there is from here to Japan


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 13, 2018)

Will beat you in a kindness competition for sure.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 13, 2018)

If she was a fruit she’d be a cutie


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2018)

cinematic rad cat <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 14, 2018)

In a game of FMK I would totes marry. c;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2018)

^^^same


----------



## Bcat (Aug 14, 2018)

why are you such a queen


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 21, 2018)

I don't know you, I've only seen you twice


----------



## Bcat (Aug 21, 2018)

haven't seen you much. dunno


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

One of the nicest/adorable person I've seen in tbt!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 22, 2018)

Not really sure about you.  You seem nice enough, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2018)

best thot <3


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 22, 2018)

A pretty nice person that I see in the basement a lot! <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 22, 2018)

You seem nice. c:


----------



## Bcat (Aug 22, 2018)

queen of the eggs


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Don’t know you too much, but I have seen you on a few threads.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2018)

EDIT: Woops, wrong thread.  LOL


Uh... you seem like a generally kind person.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 24, 2018)

Another pretty nice person that is everywhere in the basement lol


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Seems like a cool person to hangout with


----------



## Lily Mayor (Aug 29, 2018)

Cool person i guess, hah


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 29, 2018)

I think you're nice to hang out with!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2018)

Super sweet!!


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

A guy who won't let me be the last to post in a thread


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 29, 2018)

I've seen you occasionally, but don't really know you that well.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2018)

One of my best friends from TBT.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)

Very cool user. I bump into you time to time but don't really talk but it's ok!


----------



## Zerous (Sep 2, 2018)

I haven't really talked to you too much, but you were very nice to me when I drew your cute mayor 


Also I like your username


----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)

I haven't interacted with you at all but I appreciate you drawing my mayor!  I see you on Brewster's Cafe and Basement forum so yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2018)

Kind person and awesome because they joined during my birth month.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 3, 2018)

Probably one of my best friends on here TBT.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 4, 2018)

Haven't known you that much but saw several posts from you! Cool person!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 4, 2018)

Not seen you that much, but you seem cool.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Sep 4, 2018)

Very nice person that I see around a lot and has commented on a  few of my threads!


----------



## Shampsto (Sep 4, 2018)

A Bell Hoarder

(Salty at my 0 bells while writing this)


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 4, 2018)

A cycling vustomer who looks new to the forums.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

A really nice newishcomer to the thread like me! It’s also fun going around in the basement lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2018)

A friend of my who is nice and he also likes loz like me, and likes playing the basement threads like me.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 13, 2018)

Seems cool


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2018)

All I know about this person is that he loves playing the thread games and he likes rhinos.
Nothing else I can say about the user but I do know that he is nice.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 14, 2018)

Seems nice.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 14, 2018)

Pretty chill dude in general, pretty nice


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2018)

Nice guy who is also funny and has a “great” username.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 14, 2018)

I don't know really
I don't really know this guy.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 14, 2018)

seems to be a good bean


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 14, 2018)

A sweet lil' soul


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 14, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

cool bean!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

Really nice and cool!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 16, 2018)

A fellow TBT member who likes dogs.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Someone who likes rhinos?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 16, 2018)

A pretty chill guy.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2018)

Awesome guy who likes Japan.


----------



## goro (Sep 16, 2018)

cool dude with good villager taste


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 16, 2018)

Cool signature


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2018)

Good art taste.


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 22, 2018)

Really cool person.


----------



## goro (Sep 22, 2018)

haven't seen you much but you have a super cute sig


----------



## neoratz (Sep 23, 2018)

good opinions and seems super chill!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 23, 2018)

Someone who likes to quote Smug villagers.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 23, 2018)

rhinos are underrated so i appreciate u


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

Don’t see too much, but when I do you seem really nice! <3


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2018)

You are a fellow basement nsjxkxbcjsidbsiqidnsiwjdnodncndosidjdkajxjsosjfjsodfbdusjbdjdisjddndjsjdbdjskdnfisjdfbiwjdbfhwjdfbsjznfjdidgfjjejdjjfvnekkdx sidbxidn died xowjf faodhdbhsidg ekcncnd d cjwhdhfbsjd diejhfbdkrkskjeowlsfb sisufieodkfn sosudhehdbfneis xiwjdbxjaoeufjdbf wkekfjdnsbsjdueusjhsjd dkdkdjcncnajsjsieowoqpqsknxcn sksjcbsisjdb

- - - Post Merge - - -

Friend got hold of phone.

What i was meant to say was:

A fellow basement dweller


----------



## hamster (Sep 25, 2018)

I like u


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Sep 25, 2018)

username, icon, and collectibles r really cute !!


----------



## goro (Sep 25, 2018)

cute collectibles and good taste in pokemon characters


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2018)

Likes red and black, which look very good together.


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 8, 2018)

You have a good taste in ACNL villagers.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2018)

You really seem to love rhinoceroses, and there's nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 14, 2018)

big nintendo fan and pretty nice, but i don't really know this user on here


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 15, 2018)

Doesn’t understand my sense of humor.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

not very nice to me and likes Marshal way to much


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 16, 2018)

Acts like a 5 year old and likes Zelda way too much.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

acts like a 5 year old and likes marshal way to much


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 16, 2018)

An interesting person.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

a nice person with bunch of halloween collectibles


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

An elusive person.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2019)

One awesome programmer!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 30, 2019)

A Riley + Lucario enthusiast.


----------



## Dim (Apr 30, 2019)

awesome how you like Gravity Falls!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 30, 2019)

Enjoyable person to have in the Basement.


----------



## Dim (Apr 30, 2019)

You seem like a really chill person


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 30, 2019)

You seem very friendly and approachable


----------



## Marte (Apr 30, 2019)

I feel like youre always in such a good mood, so you seem like a really kind girl. ♥

..also amazing colors


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 30, 2019)

I don't know you very well, but you seem nice!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 30, 2019)

Is fun to play Pok?cord with. Also has a nice taste in collectibles.


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

Wacky person with unique interests.


----------



## Dim (Apr 30, 2019)

Ahh cool name change Vaati!

I think you?re very awesome and wish to get to know you more! :3


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

A swell chap with a great sense of humor.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 30, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## Hat' (Apr 30, 2019)

People with cars profile pictures/signatures kinda scare me a little bit... well they intimidate me, not scare me, but other than that you seem very nice!!!!!!


----------



## rianne (Apr 30, 2019)

You have great taste in collectibles.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 30, 2019)

Such a down-to-earth girl, and I love being your friend :')


----------



## Bcat (Apr 30, 2019)

one of the sweetest peas in the tbt pod!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 30, 2019)

Bcat said:


> one of the sweetest peas in the tbt pod!



Ditto for you!


----------



## Rabirin (May 2, 2019)

pretty nice, from what i've seen.


----------



## Bcat (May 2, 2019)

really sweet person who I'm glad is back!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 2, 2019)

My heart melts whenever I see her <3


----------



## Bcat (May 2, 2019)

my day picks up when I see her post


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2019)

They never get on discord  Thankfully, they're available here and are always posting fire in the meme thread.


----------



## Marte (May 2, 2019)

Did you change your username? That signature- and typing style seems familiar, ahah. I havent really talked to you, but I feel like I often see you on here, and you honestly seem so sweet.


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2019)

You seem really sweet and you’re on my friends list!


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2019)

Very friendly and charismatic!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 2, 2019)

I don't really know you, but I like your signature.


----------



## buny (May 2, 2019)

your sig and avatar are suuuuuuuper cute and i can relate to being a tired student


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2019)

ninjad, idk u but cute avatar


----------



## honeyaura (May 2, 2019)

I love your trippy aesthetic and straightforward personality <3


----------



## Miharu (May 2, 2019)

Really love your avatar/sig and collectibles!! cx


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2019)

Very cute avatar and sig!


----------



## Miharu (May 2, 2019)

Really awesome sig hahaha I love it so much XD


----------



## Bcat (May 2, 2019)

really kind and generous!


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2019)

coolest cat around also i miss your henlo nuuuurse aesthetic lol


----------



## Hat' (May 3, 2019)

A DORA BOWL!
I like u a lot you're so nice and you deserve the world!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2019)

Baffling name but pretty cool. I like the purple theme in your collectibles by the way. It looks great!


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2019)

One pretty cool guy.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 3, 2019)

You're awesome!


----------



## Bcat (May 3, 2019)

always a pleasant face to see around!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2019)

dank video provider x))


----------



## rianne (May 4, 2019)

Unafraid to be themselves which isn't as easy to find these days.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 4, 2019)

We don't really interact...you do seem like a nice person, though.


----------



## Bcat (May 4, 2019)

QUEEN. Just QUEEN


----------



## raeyoung (May 4, 2019)

omg your aesthetic has really gotten like a million times cuter wowowowowowowowow <3


----------



## Bcat (May 4, 2019)

Has gotten even more fly


----------



## raeyoung (May 4, 2019)

you're honestly so cool wowie


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 4, 2019)

I remember you!  I like you a lot


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 4, 2019)

Most notable user to have Marshal as their husbando.


----------



## Bcat (May 4, 2019)

The dankest dip on the block


----------



## raeyoung (May 4, 2019)

wow you're dope you like gravity falls ;0;

(ninja'd but based on your comment I assume you like it too, so you're dope-tastic as well)


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2019)

As I said before, one of the coolest people on TBT.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 4, 2019)

Super cool person!  I love your blue aesthetic by the way.


----------



## Bcat (May 4, 2019)

I 

Wuv 

Dis 

Grl


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 4, 2019)

This

Girl

My

Boo


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 4, 2019)

I like that you're a fan of Marshal because I get to see different cute pics of him every once in a while.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2019)

you sure has interesting quotes in ur sig lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2019)

D a n k  t h o t  b e a n


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2019)

best thot on tbt ily <3


----------



## Bcat (May 5, 2019)

She’s a thot yes but she’s our thot


----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2019)

A very kind TBT friend who also has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Bcat (May 5, 2019)

Dankest birthday boy


----------



## Aderyn (May 5, 2019)

I love your theme, I don't think we've talked before but you seem really nice ;D


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2019)

You're a mystery to me.


----------



## Bcat (May 5, 2019)

It’s a mystery to me how you’re so cute!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2019)

If you don't think she's one of God's greatest gifts to the world you're wrong.


----------



## tae (May 5, 2019)

they calmed down a bit i think, so thats good.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2019)

I calmed down...?  Uh, alright then.  You haven't been around here much lately so I dunno.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2019)

tae said:


> they calmed down a bit i think, so thats good.



lmfao what.

also tomfg main thot <3


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2019)

You make quality posts!


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2019)

i love that birb sig also ur nice


----------



## Wildtown (May 5, 2019)

likes weed


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2019)

likes auctions


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2019)

This hoe is mine.  Try and steal her away from me, I dare you.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> This hoe is mine.  Try and steal her away from me, I dare you.



basically ^^^^

best weed dealer


----------



## piske (May 5, 2019)

groovy cat c;


----------



## Wildtown (May 5, 2019)

likes spooky collectibles


----------



## tae (May 5, 2019)

they're a bit forward when it comes to collectibles, but that's not really a bad thing.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2019)

that heracross avatar is hilarious cx also that lineup is goals


----------



## tae (May 5, 2019)

v bright. v hippy. v psychedelic. yee



Sheila said:


> that heracross avatar is hilarious cx also that lineup is goals



i ****ing love heracross so damn much.
plus i love the cabbage boy 100x more. its perfect i love them. damn sap addict.


----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2019)

Wicked cool person with a really awesome Pokemon aesthetic.


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2019)

Super awesome!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2019)

Cool dude!


----------



## Hat' (May 6, 2019)

When I created my account you kinda were the person I was looking up to, I don't even know why I just loved your profile and sigs.
I even visited one of your towns (using the dream adresses, I think it was Canaan because there was Lico living inside of it) and was blown away by how beautiful it was ;w;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2019)

Hat' said:


> When I created my account you kinda were the person I was looking up to, I don't even know why I just loved your profile and sigs.
> I even visited one of your towns (using the dream adresses, I think it was Canaan because there was Lico living inside of it) and was blown away by how beautiful it was ;w;



That is one of the nicest things I've ever been told...thank you!  I'm glad you liked Canaan, I've really gotta update it again once finals are over.  I actually just had to Google which villager was Lico, and it was Julian whom I love very much <3

You're automatically a kind person in my eyes after reading that


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2019)

really nice person also thanks for listening to my rants aha ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninjad that was for hat but u do too so ily thot <3


----------



## tae (May 6, 2019)

pretty chill. we've had our arguments over the years, but we've also had a lot of really good talks and bonded over strange music.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2019)

^true. i remembered when we basically raged over ppl not tagging stuff lol. ur cool.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 6, 2019)

very cool and has a good taste in music


----------



## Hat' (May 6, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That is one of the nicest things I've ever been told...thank you!  I'm glad you liked Canaan, I've really gotta update it again once finals are over.  I actually just had to Google which villager was Lico, and it was Julian whom I love very much <3
> 
> You're automatically a kind person in my eyes after reading that



(omg i'm so sorry did I really say Lico instead of Julian jkgldfks my french spirits took over me I guess!)

Also ^ I've seen you around quite a few times and you seem very nice and chill!


----------



## Bcat (May 6, 2019)

extraordinarily kind and chill


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 6, 2019)

Very friendly and cute


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2019)

Dunno you well but you seem pretty nice


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2019)

i like that sig also ur nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2019)

I like this thot a lot


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2019)

best thotball on site <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 7, 2019)

Calmest person I know :0

I feel like I've interacted with you once before. You remind me of the person I talked to quite a lot on here; they really liked turtles, and one of their favorite things to say was 'turt'. As in, abbreviation for turtle. 

If you are who I think you are- I'm pretty sure you were like their best friend or something? :0 You're a really chill person and I'd love to get to know you more <3​


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2019)

I don't really recognize your (new) username but yeah i use turt a lot.  whose best friend.. kaydees?

anyway you seem nice but i cant recall who you are lol rip


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 7, 2019)

Sheila said:


> I don't really recognize your (new) username but yeah i use turt a lot.  whose best friend.. kaydees?
> 
> anyway you seem nice but i cant recall who you are lol rip



I think it was Kaydee, yeah! I used to be chocolatte, Tanooki, Bucky Barnes (reverted back to it, obviously xD) but yeah. I think Kaydee and I used to talk a lot :0


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2019)

Hmm I don't really recognize any of your names aha rip.. That's cool, same here though she don't get on a lot nowadays 

Anyway, cool sig and lineup!


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2019)

Pretty cool person with a dank collectible lineup.


----------



## raeyoung (May 7, 2019)

One of the coolest people I think I've met on this forum. A fellow pokemon trainer so like full respects my dude.


----------



## Bcat (May 7, 2019)

ur still p  fly


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 8, 2019)

You seem like a really nice person that I'd like to get to know more (pity I suck at conversations lmao)  You always have cool aesthetics and lineups and your sense of humour is THE BEST


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2019)

really nice purple bean


----------



## Zura (May 10, 2019)

The biggest clover hippie on TBT


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 10, 2019)

One of the nicest users I know!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2019)

A great friend.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2019)

best thot weed dealer


----------



## Dim (May 11, 2019)

You’re really cool!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also love that hippie sig of yours


----------



## rhinoo (May 12, 2019)

never seen you...


----------



## rianne (May 12, 2019)

Cool d00d.


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2019)

you're cool ig? : D we dont talk much but u seem decent so ye


----------



## rhinoo (May 12, 2019)

You seem cool!


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2019)

You’re a cool and interesting guy.


----------



## Dim (May 12, 2019)

Very cool and random at times (in a hilarious way)


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

Epic


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 12, 2019)

Not too familiar with you.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

I've seen you sometimes, you seem pretty cool and you're a marshal fan so you must have good taste.


----------



## cornimer (May 12, 2019)

Super awesome user + friend with fabulous lineups 

Whoops I got ninja'd for Marshal 

@PyroMike - haven't seen you much but you seem cool. I like your avatar/signature aesthetic.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

Have only seen you once. Like your theme, so you must be pretty chill. But you got ninja'd, so......


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 12, 2019)

I got ninja?d too lol...if you like Marshal then you?re good in my book!


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2019)

You’re awesome, kind, and a good friend.


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

You seem ok.


----------



## Bcat (May 13, 2019)

Good to see you. Back Rhino kid!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 13, 2019)

I become the human version of the heart eyes emoji whenever I see her.


----------



## Bcat (May 13, 2019)

She's a great big thumbs up from me folks


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

You seem nice


----------



## rhinoo (May 14, 2019)

you seem creepy


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2019)

u seem weird but i like turtles solol


----------



## rhinoo (May 14, 2019)

You seem like you'd like rabbits


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2019)

???no lol..well they are alright def not my fave animal tho lol

u like rhinos


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2019)

you're still the dankest turt around to me


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2019)

dank thot


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2019)

mommy thot


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2019)

I LOVE THIS GIRL <3


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2019)

~bae~​


----------



## Dim (May 14, 2019)

I think you’re awesome and you put yourself down too much


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2019)

Super nice!


----------



## Miharu (May 14, 2019)

Super sweet and creative with your line ups! <3


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 14, 2019)

You're very sweet, you also have some of the best aesthetics on the forums.


----------



## Dim (May 14, 2019)

You’re super cool and I was flattered when you wanted to be friends with me. :>


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2019)

you're really sweet and I need to get to know you better


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 14, 2019)

An awesome cookie.


----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2019)

One really awesome and great friend!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 15, 2019)

One of the coolest and nicest people I've seen on this forum and I really enjoy talking to you when we do.


----------



## Bcat (May 15, 2019)

always a sweet pea!


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 15, 2019)

Honestly, you'd have to be one of my best friends period on this site. You've helped me out a lot and I really don't know what I'd do without you.


----------



## Bcat (May 15, 2019)

I think that was for Nousername but you know what you're a swell bean.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 15, 2019)

Yeah, it was, I got ninja'd, but you're still an awesome friend too, and I'm sure you know that already!


----------



## mellachime (May 15, 2019)

^I seen you around a few times, you seem like a nice fella!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 15, 2019)

I haven't seen you around lately, but you seem like a friendly person.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 16, 2019)

You're pretty cool.


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2019)

Sig looks awesome enough to hang on your wall


----------



## mellachime (May 16, 2019)

@Nox I love your sig! Yoshi Story? I think?
Anyways you seem cool!


----------



## rhinoo (May 16, 2019)

I've never spoke to you or seen you so you're fine then.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 16, 2019)

You seem really cool and I like seeing your posts around


----------



## Hat' (May 16, 2019)

You seem like an adorable human being! Maybe with some time we could get to know each other!


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2019)

you're really nice <3


----------



## rhinoo (May 16, 2019)

You seem nice


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2019)

I think it’s good that you’re home


----------



## rhinoo (May 16, 2019)

Idk you well but you seem cool


----------



## Zura (May 16, 2019)

Your mind works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2019)

You seem really smart


----------



## Hat' (May 16, 2019)

You seem nice and funny hehe


----------



## Bcat (May 16, 2019)

that's a nice purple aesthetic you have. very purple-y


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 16, 2019)

You're a pleasant person to interact with, and I enjoy the colors of your aesthetic.


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2019)

You’re one of my favorite people from TBT and in general.  You and I have a lot in common and your friendship is a treasure to me.


----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2019)

An all-around nice guy! We may not have a ton in common but you're alright by me!


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2019)

Probably the only person on this site that has music taste closest to mine. I know rock and metal isn’t that popular these day but cmon!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 17, 2019)

Cool dude!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 17, 2019)

I don't know you all that well, but you seem nice.


----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2019)

What can I say that I haven’t already said?  One awesome best friend.


----------



## raeyoung (May 17, 2019)

literally one of the coolest people I've met here like you're honestly super rad, props to you for staying classy


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

Your really awesome and I missed having you around!


----------



## raeyoung (May 17, 2019)

awh thank youuuu <3 you are honestly such a sweetheart and I stan a fellow pokemon fan <3333


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

I've never seen you before so..


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 18, 2019)

Cool guy, glad you are back.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

I see you around all the time and I feel like I know u or that we were friends before because you seem really sweet and cool and I wish we were friends haha


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

I think that you like eggs.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> I think that you like eggs.



Hahaha, I had them leftover from easter and they’re really cute anyways so why not keep them up 

I think you like rhinos


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

You never took your Christmas decorations down.


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

You seen okay


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2019)

cool bean and nice avatar+sig aha. love how i always get u here xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

nice


----------



## Hat' (May 18, 2019)

Very sweet and adorable!  
You deserve all the best things in the world!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Very sweet and adorable!
> You deserve all the best things in the world!



Aw stop it haha!! 
Same right back at you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 18, 2019)

You have a cool username.


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

You’re super cool also I’m with you on that summer part, however I’m still enjoying spring while I can!


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

You?re super cool also I?m with you on that summer part, however I?m still enjoying spring while I can!


----------



## raeyoung (May 18, 2019)

Like I may have said before, you're honestly so cool and you seem to have lots of nice things to say when I saw you around before and even now! <3


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

you appear to be a fun person to be around


----------



## raeyoung (May 18, 2019)

You appear to be quite a chill person :0


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 18, 2019)

Best King Dedede lover!


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

lol i saw your post when i got nyehnyeh again on the tbt members you miss XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2019)

you like to talk idk


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

You seem very good to your friends


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

you seem like a bare g


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2019)

likes rhinos alot


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

a what


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2019)

no idea..anyway ur neat bean


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

you seem nice


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 18, 2019)

Ditto for you!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 18, 2019)

A loyal friend. c:


----------



## Bcat (May 18, 2019)

she's just too good to be true


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 18, 2019)

One of my favorite people ever <3


----------



## Bcat (May 18, 2019)

baby you're a star!


----------



## Raayzx (May 18, 2019)

A cool cat


----------



## raeyoung (May 18, 2019)

I remember you have a killer sense of humor :0 wish to get to know you better still


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 18, 2019)

I don't see you around often, but you seem very nice and I'd like to get to know you better.


----------



## raeyoung (May 18, 2019)

You seem to have like top tier god tier humor and I love your aesthetics like all of them ;u; feel free to dm me cuz it'd be cool to know you better too!


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 18, 2019)

I don't know you very well, but you seem like a sincerely nice person!


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2019)

One cool dude and friend


----------



## Bcat (May 19, 2019)

^ das a cool dude


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2019)

best cat thot  <33


----------



## rhinoo (May 19, 2019)

You seem alright


----------



## raeyoung (May 19, 2019)

you seem p chill


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2019)

heyyy havent seen u in 5ever wb dank dedede <3


----------



## rhinoo (May 19, 2019)

You seem v cool


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

You seem like a pretty simple person (not in a bad way)


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2019)

1 (1) good noodle


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

Very kind person! :>


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2019)

I don't know why but you being a fan of Yoshi gives off positive vibes for me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2019)

You give off an interesting vibe (in a good way!)


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2019)

here come my girl


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 20, 2019)

i dont know you well... sorry....


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2019)

Your avatar tells me that you're one of the good ones.


----------



## raeyoung (May 20, 2019)

You are a very kind person and you're one of the members I remember from way back when I first joined! Stay awesome!


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

You’re awesome also love your new avatar


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2019)

das a good bean


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 20, 2019)

adorable and sweet af


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2019)

flawless queen


----------



## raeyoung (May 20, 2019)

OMG ILY you were one of my bestest friends when I started on here and I love you so much heck (dawnpiplup)

EDIT: Ninja'd, but Bcat, you are really snazzy and you always have something good to contribute


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 20, 2019)

ASLDJSKFJ I love you too fam, you seem pretty creative and very kind too <3


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2019)

still flawless and still a queen


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2019)

Already said kind person with a good sense of humor, so I’ll just say one awesome person.


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

you seem nice


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2019)

ur bored


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

you are a fish


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2019)

no also go outside and play soccer or stuff that is not really a opinion so


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2019)

DANK MEME LADY


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2019)

sassy lucky fisherlady


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

Sheila said:


> no also go outside and play soccer or stuff that is not really a opinion so



James is confused


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2019)

You're good at catching Pokemon in Pokecord.


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

Not really. Only when it's inactive oof


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2019)

wants to feel good about themselves


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2019)

Psychedelic hoe in the know


----------



## Dim (May 21, 2019)

You’re really nice I’ve seen you get a lot of heat you here that you don’t deserve


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2019)

You're super nice too, it's a shame that we didn't interact too much before recently.


----------



## Dim (May 21, 2019)

Shoot me a message anytime you want to talk :]


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

You seem to be the average TBT member.

Real
Nice
And
Have an account on the site.


----------



## Zura (May 21, 2019)

They act a little too young to be using the forums. Just my opinion...


----------



## MapleSilver (May 21, 2019)

You seem nice and your constantly changing aesthetic is interesting to see.


----------



## MasterM64 (May 21, 2019)

You have always been kind to me and you are a really cool dude from what I can tell!  I also think it is cool that you are a Pikmin fan like me as well!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2019)

I think you're an excellent salesman.


----------



## Bcat (May 21, 2019)

She’s the sugar in my coffee


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

she likes eggs,


----------



## Breath Mint (May 22, 2019)

I question whether this user is really a rhinoceros but I've seen stranger things than a rhino using the internet so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2019)

finally someone else than rhino.. anyway you seem nice and that rhino comment was a+ lol


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

ouch.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2019)

You're very active in the Basement.


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

you know a lot about pokecord


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2019)

you want attention?


----------



## Bcat (May 22, 2019)

Beautiful savage


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 23, 2019)

Gorgeous girl with a gorgeous heart <3


----------



## gobby (May 23, 2019)

Has a refined taste in squirrels and memes


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

i have no clue you just appeared .


----------



## Breath Mint (May 23, 2019)

To be fair, you just appeared too lol


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

No I never. I got nyehnyeh


----------



## Goth (May 23, 2019)

you seem good and #fresh


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2019)

havent seen ya in forever..nice peep


----------



## Goth (May 23, 2019)

I don't remember you sorry :X


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

lol ive never seen you


----------



## Goth (May 23, 2019)

i've never seen you either :X


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

your favourite key on the keyboard is the space bar.


----------



## Dim (May 23, 2019)

You appear to be a rhino.


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2019)

Swell guy! I enjoy chatting with this person


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

You claim to be an Excalibur, but I don't think you are &#55357;&#56384;


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2019)

You’re a pretty interesting and funny guy.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 23, 2019)

An all-around chill and nice guy. c:


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2019)

best thot dont u dare have so many side hoes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 23, 2019)

Relax chica no need to be jealous <3

(this is my best hoe for real she's mine back off)


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 23, 2019)

One of my best friends on here.


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

you like nuntendo.


----------



## Breath Mint (May 24, 2019)

always the last poster when I look at this thread


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2019)

You could really use a Mint (villager) collectible.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2019)

nice bean and for some reason i really love ur sig but idk that game


----------



## Goth (May 24, 2019)

I like ur icon, also ur a real OG being from 2013 and all


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2019)

thanks i like urs too 

also dangg ur from 2014 havent seen u in forever so nice ur back ^^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 24, 2019)

If you look up "hippie" in the dictionary you find her picture


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2019)

I officially name you the #1 Marshal fan! **Thumbs-up**


----------



## Bcat (May 24, 2019)

I have searched long and far and found: 1 good boi


----------



## PyroMike (May 24, 2019)

Eh


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

idk ive not seen you ever...


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2019)

you are worse ****poster than me almost and that says a lot lmao


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

Idk what to say.

Ouch or thanks


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2019)

i'd say thanks ahaha

like posting random stuff a lot


----------



## burrntriice (May 25, 2019)

i've seen you around and everytime i see you your signature fills my heart with joy


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2019)

I really like your avatar and u seem nice ..also ty


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

you are a kangaroo.


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2019)

You are awesome.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2019)

^...okay lol

anyways, ur nice and cool blue lineup


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

your sig is crazy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 25, 2019)

You like posting a lot.


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

you clearly hate marshal.


----------



## raeyoung (May 25, 2019)

you clearly hate rhinos


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2019)

you clearly aren't fly at all...


----------



## raeyoung (May 25, 2019)

you clearly don't like movies


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2019)

you're clearly not a retsuko fan


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 25, 2019)

sweeter than honey askldjfsakdjf <3


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2019)

Kind and sweet with a good taste in music.


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2019)

You’re always jolly and cheerful on here and you are very light hearted and funny. You are a joy to have around!


----------



## raeyoung (May 25, 2019)

you're a really cool person and I cannot stress it or say it enough ^^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 25, 2019)

Is clearly not a villain guy


----------



## Bcat (May 26, 2019)

CLEArly despises blue and purple


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2019)

nee naw dank thot incoming meow


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2019)

dont know you but i literally just had a stroke looking at your signature........ so thank you legend <3

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2019)

don't talk much to you either but you seem nice and i like your sig too, yookey's art is awesome!


----------



## rhinoo (May 26, 2019)

you like clovers!


----------



## DragoDrago (May 26, 2019)

Much rhino


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2019)

I don’t know you, but you seem cool!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 26, 2019)

You're pretty rad.


----------



## DragoDrago (May 26, 2019)

Great music taste  and super nice


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 26, 2019)

^^ Great music taste as well, haha! And a cool person c:


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2019)

sweetest chica, dank music taste and a real good friend <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 26, 2019)

Weed hoe <3


----------



## raeyoung (May 26, 2019)

you're a legend :,) and I hope I get to know you better!


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2019)

You’re simply awesome!  That’s all there is to it.


----------



## raeyoung (May 26, 2019)

I can definitely say the same for you! You're really rad! ^o^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 26, 2019)

You're super sweet and I hope to get to know you better as well.


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

a generally nice person :>


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 27, 2019)

Has a passion for rhinos and Pokemon.


----------



## raeyoung (May 27, 2019)

A really cool person that I would still love to know better! always has something good to say ^0^


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2019)

dank dedede


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2019)

Cool person with a good taste in music and movies.


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

Cool dood


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2019)

likes to post alot


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

Same wit you


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2019)

You have a lot of good things to say.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 27, 2019)

One of my favorite people on TBT.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 27, 2019)

One of my Pokecord buddies!


----------



## allainah (May 27, 2019)

Super sweet person who loves her tbt and collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 27, 2019)

Haven't seen you in forever!  You like pink and cute things in general. c:


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

You like pocket camp!


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

posts a lot


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

posts a lot


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2019)

Likes Pokemon.


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

likes marshal


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

not really creative


----------



## trista (May 28, 2019)

She is active in The Bell Tree and has an amazing lineup.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

Haven't seen you much but you seem nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2019)

My BTFL (best thot for life)


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

Best thot friend 5ever


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2019)

Dank hippie who likes turts


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

xRileyx.


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> xRileyx.


Woah, a little too opinionated there.


----------



## Bcat (May 28, 2019)

A kind soul


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2019)

Cutie patootie!


----------



## raeyoung (May 28, 2019)

I love your aesthetics and you're the best marshal fan!


----------



## buniichu (May 28, 2019)

I have seen you sometimes here and there sometimes! And pretty kind! c:


----------



## raeyoung (May 28, 2019)

you have a really cute aesthetic! you seem nice and maybe we could be friends? :0


----------



## buniichu (May 28, 2019)

Aww ty! ;; And of course! x3


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2019)

You seem kind and I think your passion for being an artist and animator is awesome!  You should definitely keep pursuing that as a career.


----------



## raeyoung (May 28, 2019)

You're really awesome and I wanna talk more with you


----------



## Wildtown (May 28, 2019)

seems very nice!


----------



## raeyoung (May 28, 2019)

also seems very nice!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2019)

Very sweet and nice person.  I've never seen you utter an unkind word to anyone.


----------



## Wildtown (May 28, 2019)

very nice, seems to like marshal just a little bit   ... we will never know if its true


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2019)

Also very nice, seems to like Stitches just a bit.


----------



## Bcat (May 28, 2019)

Y u so cute? Who gave you the right???


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2019)

The same person who gave you the right to be so adorable. <3


----------



## lunatepic (May 29, 2019)

very sweet, the level of passion for marshal is something we should all strive for


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Fully never seen you.


----------



## raeyoung (May 29, 2019)

you're pretty cool! I don't know you super duper well though.


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

cool dood


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2019)

Posts more than any other person I know.


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Makes like 150 posts per day.


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2019)

Never runs out of something to say.


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

fun person who is a turtle.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

likes rhinos


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Likes Stitches.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

seems to like food collectibles


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Because flowers taste amazing


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

ikr seems to post to much


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

no u


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yes me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2019)

You're also an active poster.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

seems to like old town road


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2019)

Is into eggs which I can respect.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 29, 2019)

You're very lovely <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2019)

You're one of the kindest people on here, no debate. c:


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

Nice person! :>


----------



## raeyoung (May 30, 2019)

Seeing you on the Discord, you're pretty cool!


----------



## Bcat (May 30, 2019)

a moderate amount of fly


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 30, 2019)

Ridiculously cute.  Seriously, I think this much cuteness might be hazardous.


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

A squirrel.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2019)

posts way too much


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

no u


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2019)

needs to  close tbt tab


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

I wasn't on all day!


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2019)

You?ve become very active here


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2019)

You’re pretty cool and mysterious!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 30, 2019)

Has always been nice to me.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2019)

bestie thot n cheese


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 31, 2019)

This hoe is my real ride or die. <3


----------



## rhinoo (May 31, 2019)

You are sticking with Pocket Camp even though Nintendo kinda killed it.


----------



## buniichu (May 31, 2019)

You are most likely active on here


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 31, 2019)

I really like your avatar!! :3


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2019)

needs to be more dank


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 31, 2019)

As dank as they come


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2019)

As a fan of Marshal as they come


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 31, 2019)

Probably my best friend on this site, no joke.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 31, 2019)

Cool friend, though I still don't know much about you

Seem to have a good taste in music ngl


----------



## Bcat (May 31, 2019)

A+


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 31, 2019)

A++++++++++


----------



## Bcat (May 31, 2019)

A+ Infinity


----------



## Dim (May 31, 2019)

B (stands for Best)


----------



## Bcat (May 31, 2019)

&#55356;&#56689;️est &#55356;&#56689;️oy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 31, 2019)

The B in her name stands for "bestie".


----------



## Dim (May 31, 2019)

S!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 1, 2019)

Nox is Nox.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)

has a weird relationship to posting..


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2019)

Weren’t you a turt or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2019)

Yep, she's the turt!  

You're a cool guy. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)

best thottie <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2019)

She's a hoe, but she's MY hoe.  Hands off, peasants.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)

best hoe and waifu, get ur paws off her


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2019)

Professional hippie


----------



## Bcat (Jun 1, 2019)

that's a BIIIIG thumbs up from me


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2019)

Another great friend!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2019)

A good friend!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)

best thot hoe <3 all mine peeps!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 1, 2019)

Has 56k posts and says I post too much lol.


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> Has 56k posts and says I post too much lol.


She’s been here for over 5 years though


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 1, 2019)

fair enough.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2019)

Just a guy who wants to have a fun time.


----------



## raeyoung (Jun 1, 2019)

a cool dude 100%


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 1, 2019)

Seems like a cool bean


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2019)

Cute avatar and signature UwU


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 1, 2019)

Pretty cool dude who has awesome taste in avatars/signatures.


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2019)

You’re cool and I wish to smash you someday!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

nice dude and dank sig


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 2, 2019)

Thinks I should go to a doctor.

I'm not.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

considering your prank calls def yeah lol


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 2, 2019)

Not a mental doctor.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

never said i was one... is very defensive


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 2, 2019)

is not a floppy fish.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 2, 2019)

Is not actually a rhino.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 2, 2019)

:0 that's mean


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 2, 2019)

I didn't know rhinos could type.


----------



## buniichu (Jun 2, 2019)

Best marshal fangirl on here, that I wish to put you in my tiny pockets. ;3;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

I don't talk much to you but you seem really nice, also cute sig!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2019)

Dank and cool, and totally rules

(That’s a rhyme, give me a dime)


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 3, 2019)

Future rap star of tbt


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2019)

Pretty clever and helps me out from time to time.  A kind person.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 3, 2019)

Cool dood


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2019)

Pretty mature for your age imo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2019)

Nox said:


> Pretty mature for your age imo



I guess you are not on discord lol

anyways, meta knight ftw


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2019)

Sheila said:


> I guess you are not on discord lol
> 
> anyways, meta knight ftw


I am but I haven’t been on recently so I am not sure what’s been going on.

Love your rainbows


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2019)

he's not that mature there lol

anyway cool dude and sig


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 4, 2019)

thank you for calling me immature lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2019)

calling kfc and asking for male things suure nps lol


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 4, 2019)

schools boring.


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> schools boring.


Your statement is very agreeable


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2019)

Super fun to talk to!


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2019)

Back at ya! :>


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 4, 2019)

Seems like a person I could smash with. (I mean playing Super smash Bros btw  )


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 5, 2019)

uwu pikachu


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2019)

uwu pichu lol

you're nice tho


----------



## Hat' (Jun 5, 2019)

OwO very cool and nice person:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2019)

Pretty cool and fun to be around.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 6, 2019)

wooloo.


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2019)

Rhinos don?t say wooloo?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)

woohoo rhino ig ^lol!

anyway, ur cool


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2019)

Cool with a refreshing interest in books and reading.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)

Also a cool bean with interesting Pok?mon fandom in Riley


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 6, 2019)

You are a wooloo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)

you woohoo wooloos


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 6, 2019)

if you're using woohoo like the sims then i'm uncomfortable.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)

not literally but you sure do like it


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 6, 2019)

no
wooloo


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2019)

Seems ya got a new catchphrase.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2019)

If this guy were any more cool, I would have to wear shades under my shades.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 7, 2019)

A very intelligent, thoughtful, unique and kind friend


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2019)

Only my bestest friend from TBT.  Kind, sweet, funny, and relatable.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2019)

Really nice dude with a Pok?mon passion


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 7, 2019)

A very cool hippie turt who I think has similar points of view to me and is an overall coll person


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

Idk maybe a Wooloo?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2019)

Everything you know is wooloo.

You are a wooloo.

And your family are all wooloos

Your teachers at school?  Wooloos.

Your friends?  Wooloos.

That building over there that’s clearly a building and couldn’t be anything else?

Well guess what.

It’s a wooloo.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

you're a wooloo as well.


----------



## matt (Jun 8, 2019)

A quick look over their about page suggests they like Jaffa cakes...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2019)

Really likes train times and jesus


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

Wooloo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2019)

woohoo4woolololo


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

sheila aka wooloo


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2019)

Says wooloo a lot


----------



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2019)

fantastico


----------



## buniichu (Jun 8, 2019)

Pretty owo


----------



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2019)

a strong uwu out of 10


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

bwooloo


----------



## buniichu (Jun 8, 2019)

oof


----------



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2019)

cuter than sagiri


----------



## buniichu (Jun 8, 2019)

something I was dreaming about, then it came to life. *^*


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

buniwooloo


----------



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2019)

UwoolooU


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2019)

Rad as heck, has cool quotes too! (Btw I think there’s a typo in your sig e.e)


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

nice guy


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 8, 2019)

you_are_the_rhino


----------



## buniichu (Jun 8, 2019)

Meep o<o


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

green bean


----------



## buniichu (Jun 8, 2019)

bad rhino :<


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

1.4k bells


----------



## buniichu (Jun 8, 2019)

One orange, cake, and carnation. Life isn't fair.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

Not using your avatar animation.


----------



## buniichu (Jun 8, 2019)

You have more posts then me, that's how much i'm a unactive weep.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

you eat piplups


----------



## buniichu (Jun 8, 2019)

you eat bunerys


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

Angus


----------



## buniichu (Jun 8, 2019)

The fangirls had called, and they want your rhinos back. :0


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

Buniichu


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> Buniichu


Very opinionated


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

You are mop.


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2019)

That’s meep to you!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

You are Joey Tribbiani.


----------



## buniichu (Jun 8, 2019)

o<o quack quack


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2019)

@rhino Did you just say I’m unfunny? 

@buniichu good ninja


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

Joey is the best character!


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2019)

I think you need to get your head examined. lol jk thank you


----------



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2019)

excellent typo spotter


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 8, 2019)

A cool person who always has super cute aesthetics/collectibles, and a great sense of humour


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

Mayor Nessa of Magix.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2019)

Wooloo’s #1 fan.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2019)

cool bean with a nice aesthetic


----------



## Dim (Jun 9, 2019)

You care a lot about your friends!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

Cool dood


----------



## Ebraial (Jun 9, 2019)

Awesome person :3


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

You joined today, so I don't know.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2019)

is bored

@Riley yea...also consider her family is a bunch of ballistic nuts i'm getting real worried :/


----------



## Dim (Jun 9, 2019)

Sheila said:


> is bored
> 
> @Riley yea...also consider her family is a bunch of ballistic nuts i'm getting real worried :/


It’s only been a few days perhaps something just came up? As I said you show a lot of care for your friends and I respect you for that!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2019)

Too cool... too cool!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

Friendly and optimistic, much respect!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 9, 2019)

An interesting person with unique interests! You seem cool to me


----------



## Dim (Jun 10, 2019)

Pretty sig! *o*


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2019)

Likes rock and metal, like me!


----------



## buniichu (Jun 10, 2019)

Pretty cool :3


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 10, 2019)

sleepy bean


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2019)

Cool guy


----------



## Dim (Jun 14, 2019)

Good to have you around!


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Jun 14, 2019)

i haven't talked to you before, but your signature gif is REALLY cool!


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

Haven't seen you much before, but you appreciate guzma, so you must be pretty alright.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2019)

We haven't talked much, but you seem nice from your Basement posts.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2019)

One of my best friends from TBT since returning a year ago.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

really nice dude and i'm glad you decided to not completely be away


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 15, 2019)

has a spinny (collectable)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

fun dude who is also a bit bored


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 15, 2019)

i'm not bored now, i'm playing minecraft with friends.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

is not bored then xD you're entertaining


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 15, 2019)

Very free spirit 60's person.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

cool aesthetic and you seem nice


----------



## Maiana (Jun 15, 2019)

i see you everywhere and you seem really sweet!


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2019)

Haven’t seen you before but interesting username


----------



## Maiana (Jun 15, 2019)

I see you everywhere as well! You're pretty cool~

(&& i need to save up for a new username, i've been deleted that town sksjsfkh)


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 15, 2019)

I wouldn't know an opinion for I have never seen you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

likes being bored and plays minecraft when bored


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 19, 2019)

I don't think I've ever visited this site without seeing your name somewhere before


----------



## lars708 (Jun 19, 2019)

Is lazy for not having an avatar or signature

(is joke)


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 19, 2019)

likes to joke


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2019)

likes minecraft too much


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 19, 2019)

i don't lmao


----------



## lars708 (Jun 19, 2019)

Breaks forum game rules


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 19, 2019)

Like PuYoPuYo Champions


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Likes to post a lot


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2019)

cool dude with a nice avatar+sig etc.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

The hippie turt queen! Great taste in music and such.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 19, 2019)

In my opinion you like music.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 20, 2019)

Doesn't post enough


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 20, 2019)

I could say that for you, too.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 20, 2019)

You're pretty swell.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2019)

sweetest chica on tbt also got good music taste


----------



## lars708 (Jun 21, 2019)

Is here like all the time and is v nice


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 21, 2019)

Likes puyo puyo and smash bros and bayonetta. Literally semi good


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2019)

I don’t even know who you are.

(Avengers reference)


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 21, 2019)

likes to post a lot down here


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 21, 2019)

bunny from tiger


----------



## lars708 (Jun 21, 2019)

I love your avatar it has a certain charm to it


----------



## Dim (Jun 21, 2019)

You seem like a fun person to game online with


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2019)

cool beans who likes yoshi


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2019)

Can’t really say anything that hasn’t already been said.  One cool friend.


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 21, 2019)

apparently likes hunter x hunter


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2019)

cute aesthetic and you seem nice


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 22, 2019)

Weird pascual signature, also the MohreeDB thing is old-ish. Never seen that user before.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2019)

it's my list in the sig lol i just made up some username...

anyway havent see u around much but you seem decent ig


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 22, 2019)

I have no idea what your title means but I could go for a burger right now


----------



## Dim (Jun 22, 2019)

Your username is so... refreshing.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 22, 2019)

Well I feel like the person above me should probably vm me to play a game if they think that I'm fun to play games with online lmao


imo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2019)

my title is an inside joke with dizzy bone here, dont ask lol

anyways decent peep who likes puyo a lot!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2019)

Awesome person.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 23, 2019)

cool dude


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 23, 2019)

Interesting and funny


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 23, 2019)

I question what kind of predicament she got herself into that led her to be stuck inside a donkey's stomach.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2019)

ummm.... has weird opinions unless it's a joke i dont get lol


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 23, 2019)

likes high pascal


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2019)

is bored on discord


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 23, 2019)

You're one of my best friends on here!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2019)

^same you are really nice and i like your avatars+sigs


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 23, 2019)

Very lovely person that seems to care a lot about others


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

Very friendly and kind person who also has an awesome collectible lineup and aesthetic.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 23, 2019)

Hella cool boi, wish we could talk more


----------



## Dim (Jun 23, 2019)

#1 Mario fanatic!


----------



## jiny (Jun 23, 2019)

i see u often, u seem pretty rad


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 24, 2019)

Honestly have never seen someone.
But since you have a Powerpuff girl avatar, you have to be a really cool person!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2019)

Your positivity knows no bounds.  It’s honestly refreshing.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 24, 2019)

we share a favourite pokemon game


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2019)

bored rhino who likes kfc lol


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 24, 2019)

i dont like kfc, kid.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2019)

yeah we know


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 26, 2019)

Still waiting on my burger


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2019)

On that note, still waiting on a breath mint.  You do hand them out to people, right?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 26, 2019)

seems like i always have to state my opinion on u lmao


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

I’ve seen you, you seem fun


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2019)

Kirbz all the way! Respect!


----------



## Maiana (Jun 26, 2019)

king dededeeee and you're nice


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 26, 2019)

I don't know you all that well, but you seem pretty awesome and you're a fan of anime. Definitely someone I'd be interested in getting to know better.


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2019)

Great signature also you’re really cool


----------



## Bcat (Jun 26, 2019)

dat one of my besties


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2019)

BestieCat! :3


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2019)

Cool dude, awesome dude.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Funny guy


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 27, 2019)

I don't really know you, sorry.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2019)

Has interesting things to say.


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

cool kid with a cool aesthetic who posts a lottt


----------



## Dim (Jun 27, 2019)

Cool name(s)! Also love that dancing Isabelle


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

hilarious signature!
i honestly cant get over the facial expressions

save kirb


----------



## will. (Jun 27, 2019)

obviously a veteran of this site who has a nice purple tone to their post. i like the simplicity in the collectibles!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2019)

Sorry, but idk who you are.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 27, 2019)

How many times do I have to say you're one of my best friends on here?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 27, 2019)

I don't really know you


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 28, 2019)

I've never seen you until now so I can't really form an opinion unless I see you post more


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2019)

Cool dude who I don’t know enough about.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 28, 2019)

Posts a lot

And I mean a lot


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2019)

Also posts a lot


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 28, 2019)

Some Pok?mon fan who posts at places


----------



## Dim (Jun 28, 2019)

Possible a fan of Twiggy the bird


----------



## will. (Jun 28, 2019)

someone who's been on the forums for 5 years and has a very stylish signature. possibly a fan of dedede


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 29, 2019)

This fellow must really enjoy cake and flowers


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2019)

Random nice peep


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 29, 2019)

A person who posts ins lots of places and nice


----------



## moonlightxo (Jun 29, 2019)

Probably not a dog


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2019)

i haven't seen you much but you seem nice


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 29, 2019)

Enjoys burgers and time travelling, two of my favorite hobbies as well


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2019)

Good sense of humor and cool guy.


----------



## raeyoung (Jun 30, 2019)

a really cool dude and friend! glad to have met you!


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 1, 2019)

Seems like a nice person who has lots of friends in their list


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 1, 2019)

swan


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2019)

fun rhino who is bored and likes to say hi


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 1, 2019)

where'd u get the last bit from? lmao.


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 1, 2019)

name is self explanatory


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 1, 2019)

wants a tbt event


----------



## jiny (Jul 2, 2019)

seems nice!


----------



## Dim (Jul 8, 2019)

Cool gif


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2019)

Funny guy with a hilarious signature


----------



## jiny (Jul 9, 2019)

rad person!!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 9, 2019)

Space people are always cool!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2019)

Sweet and kind, and always has something interesting to say!


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 9, 2019)

Only known them for a short time, but they seem like a decent person


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 9, 2019)

haven't really seen you around, but you seem nice


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 9, 2019)

seems nice but i barely see u


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

^ name is self explanatory


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 9, 2019)

great sense of humour


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

has a beautiful orange


----------



## matt (Jul 9, 2019)

Appears to be healthy


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

has a dank website


----------



## matt (Jul 9, 2019)

Likes eggs and balloons, although


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 9, 2019)

hates railroads


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

hates pokemon and rhinos


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 9, 2019)

very accurate person


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

was totally banned for posting too much


----------



## seeds (Jul 9, 2019)

has very nice collectibles . very . very nice


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

has a cool profile and sig


----------



## matt (Jul 9, 2019)

Is a very nice person


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

seems to be on this forum as much as me xD


----------



## matt (Jul 9, 2019)

Nobodies on the forum as much as u hehe


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

seems to have been on here a long time


----------



## matt (Jul 9, 2019)

Enjoys strawberry flavoured popsicles


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

:OOO wow true dat

likes animals


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2019)

Loves collectibles


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

maybe likes blue probably not


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 10, 2019)

really doesn't want a tbt event


----------



## matt (Jul 10, 2019)

Likes rhinos and that's a good thing because they're an endangred spescies


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 10, 2019)

probably rides trains a lot.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 10, 2019)

probably rides rhinos a lot.


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 10, 2019)

probably hates mints


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 11, 2019)

is clearly jealous of my mintyness


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2019)

interesting person for sure


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2019)

Friendoooooooo and #1 hippie


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2019)

^cool bean, always nice to see you around


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 11, 2019)

Seems pretty chill and friendly, from what i've seen


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 11, 2019)

You seem a nice person


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2019)

You seem to be a lover of animals


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 18, 2019)

I don't know much at all about you but you seem to be a fairly well liked user from what I've seen


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2019)

I don’t know much about you, but you seem like you have a good sense of humor.


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 18, 2019)

obviously hates lucario?


----------



## Dim (Jul 18, 2019)

obviously hates rhinos?


----------



## matt (Jul 18, 2019)

Likes me


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2019)

likes trains and his site too much lol


----------



## matt (Jul 18, 2019)

Sheila said:


> likes trains and his site too much lol



I like Sheila on a scale of 1 to 100, I give Sheila a 74


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2019)

pretty good then aha.

really like tbt currency and being fancy


----------



## Dim (Jul 19, 2019)

You're never afraid to say what you wanna say


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2019)

One awesome friend!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2019)

really cool bean with a nice aesthetic


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 21, 2019)

the best person on this site


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 21, 2019)

The best mint on this site


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2019)

interesting person...likes crocodiles?


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 22, 2019)

you seem very busy and trippy


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2019)

Interesting for sure


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 23, 2019)

From what I’ve seen, you seem like a kind hearted person that cares about others. And you also need more sleep lol


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 23, 2019)

A lovely catlady!


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 24, 2019)

You appear to be a nice person


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 24, 2019)

Possibly a nice guy


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 24, 2019)

You're the twiggiest star there is


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 24, 2019)

interesting...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2019)

uhhh like rhinos and discord a lot idk


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 24, 2019)

not discord lol

has many clovers


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2019)

that is not an opinion lmfao. seems bored.


----------



## Pondo (Jul 25, 2019)

she's chill in my book


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2019)

seeems cool  and joined exactly 2 years after me so even cooler


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2019)

Cool person who joined exactly two years after me and always has nice things to say about my collectible lineup and aesthetic.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 28, 2019)

A very lovely person!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2019)

really nice person and always nice to see people from europe around


----------



## Dim (Aug 1, 2019)

You got post #15000 you are a winner **throws confetti**


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2019)

u liek kurbie


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2019)

likes mr saturn and posts a lot about ac


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2019)

Cool person who has a lot to contribute to discussions.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2019)

Really cool bean as well and I'm glad you didn't leave


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 2, 2019)

It’s been a while since I’ve seen you but over all pretty cool person


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2019)

love your avatar aha. also yeah hey i havent seen you in a good time either so, ya hi


----------



## DragoDrago (Aug 2, 2019)

Hip


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2019)

best troll person on that thread lol


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 3, 2019)

High pascal.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2019)

fried chicken lord


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 3, 2019)

Why lol

On discord a lot


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2019)

#kfc

so are/were you


----------



## Dim (Aug 3, 2019)

So not trash!


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Aug 3, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 4, 2019)

Seems like a chill person!


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

Cool person


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

Cool dude


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2019)

V nice pokemon boi


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2019)

likes n64---- a lot.

(and yeah the trash title is a ref to that i'm a jjba trash lol)


----------



## dedenne (Aug 9, 2019)

literally everywhere


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 9, 2019)

Pretty kewl awesome amount of posts!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2019)

Don’t know much about them, but they seem kind.


----------



## Fey (Aug 9, 2019)

A strong person and good friend


----------



## buniichu (Aug 9, 2019)

I haven't seen you around before, but you seem pretty nice c:


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 9, 2019)

Nice! A great friend and acnl player


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2019)

haven't seen u much but u seem nice


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 10, 2019)

U r cool person that is bell rich! Plus i c u everywhere


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 10, 2019)

idk seems chill but seems too young...


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 10, 2019)

Lol i talk alot younger than my 13 year old self! It comes with being the baby of the family...

See you everywhere....literally... Rhino fan ig?


----------



## dedenne (Aug 10, 2019)

dont really know but seems they like talking


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 10, 2019)

likes dedenne possibly.


----------



## Hal (Aug 10, 2019)

Might like Rhinos lol


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 10, 2019)

I don’t know you, but you seem cool.


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2019)

Adorable avatar! :3


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 10, 2019)

Aww thanks! You are very polite when I run into you.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 10, 2019)

I've not seen you a lot around, but you seem like a friendly person!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2019)

Nice person with cool avatars


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2019)

#1 hippie and a cool friend


----------



## Hal (Aug 10, 2019)

Been seeing you everywhere(more so when you were mainly representing Riley/Lucario. You seems pretty chill.


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2019)

Damn a ten year old vet. Possibly the oldest active member here.


----------



## Fey (Aug 10, 2019)

Circumstantial pessimist; good person having a bad time


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2019)

A very sweet, kind, thoughtful, and smart person!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2019)

cool bean and pit/ki is awesome


----------



## Hal (Aug 12, 2019)

Likes JJBA, seems pretty cool to me!


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 12, 2019)

Is a TBT Veteran


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2019)

Is a TBT Rookie


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2019)

likes weird signatures


----------



## buniichu (Aug 13, 2019)

Absolutely awesome uwu


----------



## Cwynne (Aug 13, 2019)

super adorable


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2019)

cool bean and cute aesthetic


----------



## dedenne (Aug 13, 2019)

u like changing ur avi a lot


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

havent seen u anywhere


----------



## Dim (Aug 13, 2019)

You are new but you seem alright





dedenne said:


> u like changing ur avi a lot


Eh I disagree, she changed it like once the past few months


----------



## Goth (Aug 13, 2019)

U like gir, and I know a gir and I'm sure they'd like you so I GUESS ur cool uwu


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

seen ya once and idk about ya


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2019)

seems bit weird lol

also yeah i kept the yellow black pic of jagoda kaloper for ages bc it's from a fav movie and briefly had the oyocomeva pic now but i like the gayro zeppeli better re my avatar


----------



## Seroja (Aug 14, 2019)

coolest turt queen


----------



## Dim (Aug 14, 2019)

You seem really nice, also I see you shame the same Birthday as me :3


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 15, 2019)

Looks like having low self-estimate? Though his comments/jokes are cool enough. Better know how much it makes a lot of us smile/laugh and feel better.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 15, 2019)

Classy and dedicated.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 15, 2019)

You seem like a chill person


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2019)

Likes the Beatles


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 15, 2019)

alright ig


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2019)

rhino chicken


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 15, 2019)

thot <3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2019)

even more dank thott <3


----------



## Cwynne (Aug 15, 2019)

p chill


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2019)

nice aesthetic and cool bean


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 16, 2019)

Qween of sass and likes rappers(?)


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 17, 2019)

idk ok


----------



## Pondo (Aug 17, 2019)

He always seems more mature than I did at his age lmfao
what is this sorcery ??


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2019)

nice bean and i enjoy ur discord company


----------



## dumplen (Aug 17, 2019)

strikes me as powerful. its a beautiful thing to know ones self


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 17, 2019)

not really spoke to u but u seem ok


----------



## Dim (Aug 17, 2019)

You are a happy rhino


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 17, 2019)

I haven't spoken to you, but you seem nice.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 17, 2019)

only the most awesome of sauce


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2019)

coolest cat around


----------



## Dim (Aug 17, 2019)

Big sis of TBT (You look after everyone)


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 17, 2019)

Great to have around in the Basement.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2019)

love that avatar, also cool bean


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 18, 2019)

Like the guardian of all of btf!!!


----------



## Dim (Aug 18, 2019)

Sherly you jest!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 18, 2019)

You're nice.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 18, 2019)

I c u everywhere plus u soooo kewl!!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 18, 2019)

You seem nice from what I've seen of you. Also some great signature art.


----------



## Dim (Aug 18, 2019)

You seem classy af


----------



## dumplen (Aug 19, 2019)

comical;
the basement is less dry when you're on


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2019)

great basement person and cute username


----------



## Antonio (Aug 19, 2019)

Extremely active and nice.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

Seems chill


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2019)

interesting person...


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 24, 2019)

spooky


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 24, 2019)

Never seen you before.


----------



## buniichu (Aug 24, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Dim (Aug 25, 2019)

Always has cute avatars


----------



## Beanz (Aug 25, 2019)

I?ve seen him around but don?t know him.


----------



## tumut (Aug 25, 2019)

Weird Arbys Propaganda. Probably an inside joke.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 25, 2019)

tumut said:


> Weird Arbys Propaganda. Probably an inside joke.



*EAT ARBYS, EAT ARBYS, ARBYS WE GOT THE MEATS. KFC IS POISONOUS.*

_
*
Anyway, he dog who eat b00k must be dog inteligente

DOG*_


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 25, 2019)

nice avatar, haven't seen you around before though


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 26, 2019)

Haven't seen you around much, but you seem pretty cool.


----------



## dumplen (Aug 26, 2019)

a blue ribbon rhino


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 27, 2019)

This is my first time ever seeing you but thanks to you I learned just now that a giraffe's heart weighs 22 pounds so there's that


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 27, 2019)

Friendly and active person.


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 27, 2019)

Seems friendly and has a beautiful avatar


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

Cool as a fan
Cool as the ice that cools my soda
Cool as the shade on a hot summer day


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2019)

Idk to be honest.  Haven’t seen you around before, but you seem cool.


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2019)

Too cool!


Breath Mint said:


> This is my first time ever seeing you but thanks to you I learned just now that a giraffe's heart weighs 22 pounds so there's that


Giraffes have lots of luv <3


----------



## Bcat (Aug 27, 2019)

he's gir-reat!


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2019)

Best cat! x3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

cool guy doesn't play acnl


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 27, 2019)

The richest acnl person ik! Ps. Luv ze avatar


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2019)

you seem very polite and sophisticated.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

I just saw something being troubled.  You need someone to talk to?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

Don’t really know you. You’re fairly new to me


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

Pretty cool so far


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 27, 2019)

I really think you are awesome. It’s nice having a friend again


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 28, 2019)

You can be impatient at times, but other than that, I'm super glad you're always ordering from my shop! :3​


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 28, 2019)

I've never seen you before, but you seem like a nice person!


----------



## Dim (Aug 28, 2019)

Awesome aesthetic :3


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)

I dun know you and I lack the social skills to try


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2019)

Still don’t know you, but you seem cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2019)

cool bean also nice collectithot


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 28, 2019)

likes turtles but doesnt own one


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

is EVERYWHERE


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2019)

likes golden roses


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

tortimer.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 28, 2019)

Not really sure about you since I don't know you that well.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

siggy switches every refresh of the page


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 28, 2019)

Cool bean, and i luv the roses


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 28, 2019)

Don't really know too much about you either, but you seem nice.


----------



## Dim (Aug 28, 2019)

Definitely one of the coolest members here! Also nice aesthetic! :3 
i see mah ghostly pal wisp


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)

Gireat


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2019)

eyes.jpeg


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 29, 2019)

They see somebody cool


----------



## Dim (Aug 29, 2019)

New new new new!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 29, 2019)

Shy to show himself but friendly!


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2019)

Is nice


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2019)

Cool d00d


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 30, 2019)

Pitoo cool


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 30, 2019)

I don't know you that well but you seem alright. Seems to post a lot.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 30, 2019)

Funny enough this is first forum I've ever been on.  I'm just a little ecstatic I suppose.

They're cool


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2019)

cool avatar and u seem nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 30, 2019)

Extremely dank hippie turt bean 10/10 would friend again


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 30, 2019)

I haven't talked to you a whole lot but you seem pretty chill


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 30, 2019)

Likewise to what you said


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 31, 2019)

I've never seen you until now but you appear to be human


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 31, 2019)

I see you in the FE:3H discussion thread. You seem to be pretty nice! ^O^​


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 31, 2019)

From what I've seen you are a very nice person! ^-^


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Who doesn't like Mipha?



Breath Mint said:


> I've never seen you until now but you appear to be human



I know it sucks


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2019)

really liking ur avatar and sig, so cool bean


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 31, 2019)

I like ze avatar! And has a good hiatus i hope i c u soon!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

spells stuff incorrectly, but kewl been


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2019)

Cool and kind.  Also has a good sense of humor


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

see:


Kurb said:


> banned for switching pfp and sig every 2.6 nanoseconds



666th post ddddddddddd


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

They seem alright.  A little random, but variety is the spice of life baby


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2019)

Seems to be kind and smart.  Also seems to be pretty sharp as well.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Whenever I see anything Pitoo I can't help, but be reminded of this song






So that's a good thing


----------



## Dim (Aug 31, 2019)

You are new, but you seem nice so far.


Kurb said:


> spells stuff incorrectly, but kewl been


Cool*


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

super cool bean


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 31, 2019)

C u every where! Ps very kewl


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

Kurb said:


> spells stuff incorrectly, but kewl been


this


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Reminds me of the song Frontier Psychologist by Avalanche.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

cool bean


----------



## Dim (Aug 31, 2019)

Free from ban and off to a fresh start


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

Kurb said:


> cool bean



This.


----------



## Dim (Aug 31, 2019)

Nox said:


> Free from ban and off to a fresh start


This.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

Nox said:


> Free from ban and off to a fresh start



This.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 31, 2019)

this man is a MENACE. Do not be fooled. He's not HUMAN

- - - Post Merge - - -

that was for nox but you know what, you too.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 31, 2019)

Realistic and awesomely pawsomely


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

Bcat said:


> this man is a MENACE. Do not be fooled. He's not HUMAN
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> that was for nox but you know what, you too.


*inhale* BOIIFUDON'TGET

ordinary bean


----------



## Dim (Aug 31, 2019)

you got 1tbt you're getting there!


Bcat said:


> this man is a MENACE. Do not be fooled. He's not HUMAN


Nope. I'm perfectly, normally human like all of you.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 31, 2019)

Alien fanatic?


----------



## Dim (Aug 31, 2019)

Alien?? Never! oh, you said Alien fanatic. yeah sure...

Anyways You seem pretty nice


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi floor make me a sandwich


----------



## Dim (Sep 1, 2019)

You like to have fun


MelloDimensions said:


> Hi floor make me a sandwich


What?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 1, 2019)

Nox said:


> You like to have fun
> 
> What?



Gir quote


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 1, 2019)

You seem pretty cool


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 1, 2019)

Getting Beatles vibes from that name.


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 1, 2019)

Funny as a comedian. Very owl fan and likes to post on btf


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 1, 2019)

They think I'm a funny comedian which in itself is funny~

But thank you


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 8, 2019)

Should post more


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

They've taken the name of something that has saved me from jail time, so I appreciate them.


----------



## dumplen (Sep 9, 2019)

newer around the forums but very solid! happy to share this space


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2019)

Interesting, though I don’t know much about them.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 10, 2019)

I Riley like them


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 10, 2019)

New face but seems ok.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2019)

uhhh does weird stuff


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2019)

The dankest hippie there ever was.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2019)

cool aesthetic and coool beans


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 10, 2019)

I feel inclined to give them my own Kapp'n doll


----------



## buniichu (Sep 10, 2019)

Awesome :3


----------



## Dim (Sep 10, 2019)

So many bells. Someone I'd rob... lol jk


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2019)

loll have a special sense of humor.. ur cool tho


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2019)

A spicy hippie!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2019)

Loves coffee.  My kind of guy!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 11, 2019)

Likes coffee as well we got a crew!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2019)

Too cool.  T00 c00l!!!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 12, 2019)

Tis very funny to think I'm so cool.  I'm kidding, thanks


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 12, 2019)

Pretty chill


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2019)

likes chickens a lot


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 12, 2019)

Is absolutely awesome!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2019)

One awesome friend!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 12, 2019)

That's my dude


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 13, 2019)

interestingly degenerated trout


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 13, 2019)

They caught me right away


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 13, 2019)

likes to summon demons using witchcraft but has a sense of humor when doing so


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 13, 2019)

Will rule the world one day, and by world I mean Uranus 

Also I want to sig that so bad, I'm lame okay


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 13, 2019)

Awesome forum leader and very good sig. Quote


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 14, 2019)

I don't even know


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2019)

Stampedes into every conversation just like a rhino


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 14, 2019)

Very cool dude


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2019)

You seem nice, though we haven't talked really.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2019)

best thot on site <3


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Sheer Sheila goodness


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 15, 2019)

Best owl on the forums


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

I feel they deserve more respect, they're really great


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2019)

FINE FINE FINE like whine indeed.


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 15, 2019)

epic they radiate c o o l


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Ah Melody you say

That's my name


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 15, 2019)

You seem like a fun person to be around.  Also your avatar is so cute


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 15, 2019)

Funny, and has good taste.


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 15, 2019)

Its the RHINOOOO! Kewl!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Pretty swell gal


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 15, 2019)

Seems pretty cool! Haven't seen them around before, but I'm living for that signature ^u^


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 15, 2019)

havent seen you before but i love your sig and everything <3


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2019)

You’re new, but I can tell you’ll fit in well here.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 16, 2019)

Cool


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 16, 2019)

Spoiler



Dave indeed, my good bird. Dave indeed.


 I dont really know you but ya seem pretty kewl!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2019)

You seem sweet.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2019)

best thot fangirl on tbt <3


----------



## buniichu (Sep 17, 2019)

Awesome c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2019)

Haven't really formed an opinion, but your aesthetic is cute.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2019)

One of the friendliest people on TBT you’ll meet.


----------



## dedenne (Sep 17, 2019)

pretty chill guy


----------



## Beanz (Sep 17, 2019)

has a kEwL rose sig wowowow


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 17, 2019)

Very cool

I wonder if the sig is Arby's signature Arby's sauce?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2019)

Has a sense of humor I can relate to.


----------



## Kurb (Sep 17, 2019)

cool bean


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2019)

interesting bean


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2019)

D a n k  t h o t  L o l a  <3


----------



## buniichu (Sep 18, 2019)

Cool .w.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 18, 2019)

Cute defined


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2019)

The most farticulate there ever was.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2019)

A good buddy of mine. c:


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 18, 2019)

Ah, you are super cool! it's been a while for sure, but you're still a rad brad in my eyes ^o^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2019)

Best King Dedede fangirl 10/10.  Also super cool!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2019)

Seems very sweet!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2019)

One super awesome dude who knows a lot about music!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 19, 2019)

MEH THEY ARE OKAYYY


----------



## Kurb (Sep 19, 2019)

nice and cool human


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2019)

Good sense of humor and cool guy


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2019)

really nice beans and cool collectible flex <3


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 20, 2019)

Why it's the hippilicious Sheila


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 20, 2019)

A mentowl ( mentor owl) to all of btf. You bring us up when we are down. Ty for what you do


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 20, 2019)

Very kind and fun


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2019)

You seem nice c:


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 20, 2019)

Cool as a fan
Cool as the ice that cools my soda
Cool as the shade on a hot summer day


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2019)

nice lyric writer


----------



## buniichu (Sep 21, 2019)

Cool in any way that you can possibly describe yourself uwu


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 21, 2019)

Has an adorable aesthetic going on.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2019)

best chica on tbt also green feather 10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2019)

Hippie #1!  Hippie #1!  Really cool person.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 21, 2019)

Super cool friend of mine. c:


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 21, 2019)

Awesome pawsome juice!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 22, 2019)

Idk u really


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2019)

#1 silly fren on tbt also i ordered some kfc for u


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 22, 2019)

Thinks I'm a lyricist which I must insist is not really my gift.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2019)

well ur still interesting for sure


----------



## Zura (Sep 22, 2019)

Thye're honestly very dedicated and I think that's a great quality to have.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2019)

Very cool person who is interested in anime


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 22, 2019)

Good dude with an awesome aesthetic


----------



## moonolotl (Sep 22, 2019)

I've seen you around and you have the most adorable icon


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm smitten for that kitten!


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 23, 2019)

seems super sweet ＊*•̩̩͙✩•̩̩͙*˚


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2019)

i haven't talked to you but you seem nice also that psp sig lol


----------



## buniichu (Sep 23, 2019)

A cool person that has great thoughts about everything + I seen you alot on here *:･ﾟ✧(=✪ ᆺ ✪=)*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2019)

Still haven't interacted with you much, but you seem pleasant.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

I see Marshal
I see coffee
I see greatness


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2019)

You seem like my kind of person.  I like you.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

Yay friends


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 24, 2019)

You seem so chill! I love that signature! :,)


----------



## Kurb (Sep 24, 2019)

neato


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 24, 2019)

even more neato


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)

Neatoer


----------



## buniichu (Sep 24, 2019)

A cool person


----------



## Zura (Sep 24, 2019)

I see you from time to time  

Famous for lots of things but for me, it has to be the white border around your avatar.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)

Cool cat, helped me greaten my forum skills like so


----------



## Dim (Sep 24, 2019)

Greatly skilled indeed!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Very chill guy!  Definitely someone to be friends with.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2019)

Really good friendo.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Right back at you, buddy!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2019)

best pue thot on tbt ily <3


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2019)

keeps saying I like kfc.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2019)

You are a very entertaining person!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 25, 2019)

So amuhzing I can't even spell it properly


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 26, 2019)

I think you're a pretty fun and cool person. c:


----------



## Kurb (Sep 26, 2019)

cool human


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 26, 2019)

idk like mittens.


----------



## tae (Sep 26, 2019)

seems like a cool kiddo


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 26, 2019)

I haven't really seen you on the forum much, but you seem cool!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 26, 2019)

The rhino with the pet birb.  Instant win!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2019)

Awesome person and friend.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 27, 2019)

Pretty cool person


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2019)

entertaining peep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 27, 2019)

Best Lola 420/10 <3


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2019)

best 420 pue <3


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 27, 2019)

Yay Sheila


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2019)

Very saucy! I like that.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2019)

Very awesome dude... thought he was awesome back when I joined the site and still think he’s awesome now!

Not to mention a great friend.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2019)

really nice bud with cool aesthetics


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 30, 2019)

I have the best time talking to her every day on Discord <3


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 30, 2019)

So cool I got chills~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 30, 2019)

This friend is really neato.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2019)

One cool friend!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 30, 2019)

They dropped the Halloween aesthetic before Halloween.  Jack would be ashamed.  Kidding though he's cool


----------



## Fey (Sep 30, 2019)

Seems straightforward and has a good sense of humor!


----------



## Dim (Sep 30, 2019)

Chaotic good? Hmm....


----------



## Zane (Oct 1, 2019)

cool dude


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2019)

^same also ur real nice


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

They're alright

I don't think they like me though


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2019)

One awesome friend who deserves all the hugs!  c:


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> They're alright
> 
> I don't think they like me though



i don't mind you but i think u were a bit too blunt.

@riley ur real nice also cute avi


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 1, 2019)

There's no need to use this thread to publicly argue. If you have an issue with another user and don't want to report it, take it to PMs or walk away from the conversation rather than derail the thread by trying to get the last word. Thanks.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

Yeah I apologize 
To you,  the forum, and especially to Sheila
I can be bratty
They seem like a very astute gentleman.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 2, 2019)

honest and picky fish, who gave me a new word of the day! - astute. Ohh that's very interesting


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2019)

really cute, and very helpful user <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2019)

Best thot.  <3 <3 <3


----------



## Bcat (Oct 2, 2019)

booooo-tiful


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2019)

Pastel pumpkin princess


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2019)

Currently has the best sig pic on tbt lol


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 2, 2019)

Ohh spooktastic sig gengarharharhar


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2019)

Totally awesome


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2019)

Great friend with a nice aesthetic c:


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 2, 2019)

Not a fan of the fan girl.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 15, 2019)

smells like tequila


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)

Smells like amazing


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 15, 2019)

Great friend!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2019)

Pretty sweet and cool!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2019)

rad bean c:


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 15, 2019)

Fickle as all hell but can't really hate 'cause they're honest and adorable the way they are.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Fickle as all hell but can't really hate 'cause they're honest and adorable the way they are.



Fickle hmmm interesting. Maybe c;

Anyhow, you're really cute and helpful.. what is not to like? <3


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)

Just don't do anything to Yuki for calling you fickle, please.  She's had enough this week.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2019)

You're just fine by me


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 15, 2019)

I don't know much about this websites lore.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 15, 2019)

you don't know anything about this site's lore so that makes you pretty rad


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 15, 2019)

Awesome! We all need more Teabagel in our lives!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Oct 15, 2019)

He stacks puppies- he's a monster. lol


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2019)

Very sweet and thoughtful.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)

He's capital A okay


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 16, 2019)

Spoilingqueen.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 16, 2019)

Is spoiling me with such a title!  My position is in question gasp


----------



## Aquari (Oct 16, 2019)

the mello-est of all dimensions


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 16, 2019)

Really want a bagel now


----------



## Zura (Nov 12, 2019)

Nice person that went down the wrong path. That's all I'm gonna say


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

Pretty dang chill and funny, the kind of user I came back to this forum for.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 12, 2019)

Is a cultured-person and really likes shiny-hunting in Pokemon games


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 12, 2019)

An old member who enjoys posting on the forum from time to time!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

someone who really likes mushooms, and feathers.


----------



## Dim (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks for making things less boring around here


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 12, 2019)

Very cool d00d


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2019)

I haven't really interacted with you.  I think you like anime?


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

the best and ONLY discord collectorator i know!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2019)

The best caretaker Henry could ask for


----------



## Zura (Nov 12, 2019)

Pretty cool person. I'd love to get to talk with them more.


----------



## Dim (Nov 12, 2019)

You are the life of the party my friend


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2019)

I think you're a good dude. c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

Very awesome MarshalFangirl. Wouldn’t have any other person be deemed ‘MarshalFangirl’ ~ uwu​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

my fellow ****poster! <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2019)

TBT's Troll Queen several years running


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2019)

One of TBT’s kindest members


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2019)

A sweet and generous friend of mine


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2019)

best thot


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 13, 2019)

A dedicated member with a unique (lol) support of friends.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

havent seen or spoken to you much, you seem pretty nice


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 13, 2019)

seems nice, i think they like pokemon and mori (aka her little tree children)


----------



## Zura (Nov 13, 2019)

A fun dude that I like doing business with


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

An awesome user who really deserves a Love Ball c:​


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2019)

Really cool person


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

super cool


----------



## Dim (Nov 13, 2019)

I think you're a ditto because you're a new pokemon everytime I see you XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Very nice c:

Can be blunt when they need to be, tho hehe​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 13, 2019)

Cutie pie with equally cute dogs


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

I have evidence that shows, youre a bagel brethren (PM ME)


----------



## Zura (Nov 13, 2019)

Byleth said:


> An awesome user who really deserves a Love Ball c:​


Aw thanks but I don't know if I really deserve one. There's other people here that have been looking longer and have worked harder. I do appreciate the thought though 

A massive troll that enjoys playing games with my heart


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> A massive troll that enjoys playing games with my heart



but thats what i do, its what i LIVE FFOR

super coolio beby


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 13, 2019)

Really entertaining person to have around in The Basement.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2019)

Only the bestest of friends!  Rikipon live for friendship!


----------



## Zura (Nov 13, 2019)

The legendary Pokemon master himself.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

pretty cool


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 14, 2019)

Karen is really funny!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 14, 2019)

Like-wise!^^ <3
but HOW DARE YOU cheat on me. HOW DARE you look me in the eyes at our anniversary and say you love me. HOW DARE YOU think i didnt notice you coming home from work at 3am and tell me it was just overtime. HOW DARE YOU ruin my life after stringing me along for over 30 years of what i THOUGHT was a happy marriage.....HOW DARE YOU.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2019)

Very funny and awesome


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 14, 2019)

An awesome friend who is pretty nice to me c:​


----------



## Zura (Nov 14, 2019)

Cute and adorable user. Always a joy to talk with


----------



## Bcat (Nov 14, 2019)

You’re always fun to see and chat with!


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 14, 2019)

See you everywhere!


----------



## Zura (Nov 18, 2019)

Pretty chill and has an amazing amounts of luck


----------



## Aquari (Nov 18, 2019)

One of the most wonderful people here, top five definitely


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 18, 2019)

10/10 bagel brethren


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2019)

Awesome friendo


----------



## Bcat (Nov 18, 2019)

A good degenerate


----------



## Dim (Nov 18, 2019)

A wonderful person! :]


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2019)

Awesome friend who has to put up with too much and deserves better.  Always love talking to him.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 18, 2019)

Equally awesome friendo!


----------



## Zura (Nov 19, 2019)

Definitly a fun user to be around! They're always where the fun is and typically the life of the party. Just like myself, they pride themselves with amazing account aesthetics because style trumps all. Also business smart, knowing how to get the most out of a single bell.

Truly a wonderful user.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2019)

Heckin swell boyo


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 17, 2019)

Seems pleasant from what i've seen


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 17, 2019)

so cuuuute!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2019)

Pretty awesome and kind.  Good sense of humor.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 17, 2019)

good noodle!!!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 18, 2019)

You always have such cute aesthetics wowow


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2019)

best dedede on tbt


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 18, 2019)

i absolutely wish I talked to you more but my god you are in the top three members I look up to


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

Cool as heck!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 18, 2019)

no u >:,0 you're adorable ;;


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 18, 2019)

Fun person to have around in The Basement.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

Kind and fun to talk with.  Has a good sense of humor and a good heart.  Always curious and ready to learn more.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2019)

One of my fav people on this forum


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 18, 2019)

Nice person who always has a great aesthetic. Also has been here so long that the forum wouldn't be the same without them.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

Amaaaaaaaaazinnnnnng


----------



## Zura (Dec 18, 2019)

Great guy, lots of fun to talk to and has a big heart


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Super fly and cool


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

seems cool todorki is still best boy though..


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

A-ok! (FOR NOW :eyes: )


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

alright... FOR A BOLT jk


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

You seem kind and funny


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 22, 2019)

I love the cute signature! You always have good taste in aesthetic that's for sure.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 22, 2019)

Pretty cool and I love your avi (best boy)


----------



## Dim (Dec 22, 2019)

Really awesome and also always has cool avatar and sigs


----------



## Bcat (Dec 23, 2019)

my duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude :3


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 23, 2019)

Pretty cool, pretty funny, pretty smart, and all around just awesome.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2019)

Heckin fantastic friend whom I know I can rely on if I'm ever sad :>


----------



## lsabella (Dec 27, 2019)

chill nice funny artist B}


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Very kind and admirable. Also very patient with me xD Which is much appreciated!!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 27, 2019)

Very funny and sweet!


----------



## carackobama (Dec 27, 2019)

A really lovely user whos posts I always enjoy seeing! Also they’re a MHA fan and that makes them super cool <3


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 27, 2019)

Too kind and beautiful on both the outside and inside!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 27, 2019)

Seems really nice! I'm always seeing you in these threads and you're really kind!


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 28, 2019)

I've never seen your name before but it's annoying me how your name is missing the e


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2019)

cool bean, haven't seen u in a while


----------



## carackobama (Dec 28, 2019)

One of my favourite users on here!


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

I think you're a great person , anyone who likes Disney also deserves points


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

You’re cool, bro.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2019)

Best boi there ever was and ever will be
.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2019)

best rainbow waaaah!


----------



## matt (Dec 29, 2019)

Sheila you're awesome despite not liking chaps


----------



## Hurricane Myranda (Dec 29, 2019)

*I haven't had the opportunity to talk with you, but... Looking at your profile and past posts/threads (I'm not a stalker I swear) you seem like a curious and kind person, matt!​*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2019)

Dunno, I think this is only the second time I've seen you c:


----------



## Zura (Dec 30, 2019)

Artistic bundle of joy! A rainbow definitely defines this users personality


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 30, 2019)

His positivity knows no bounds!!!


----------



## matt (Dec 30, 2019)

You're a legend although I preferred your old username tbh


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Pretty chill dude


----------



## Zura (Jan 2, 2020)

One of my best friends and a real sweatheart!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

BEST BOIIIIII


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2020)

good kind o'cheese also liking ur rainbow aesthetic


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

You’re very smart, kind, and awesome!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 2, 2020)

Super nice and artisitc!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

V sweet person with too many mittens lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2020)

needs more dank :^)


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2020)

Cool vibes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2020)

#1 geek on tbt


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

Wow, where’s the dislike button?

Lol nah jk, you’re right.

Anyway, you’re cool.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

You are super chill, kind, and creative!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2020)

i like your Kiss panda avatar and you seem nice


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

You are nice! I also love your lineup and avi!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

You are too cool for words!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2020)

likes anime a lot


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2020)

dank af boi


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2020)

dankest chica on the forum ily <3


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

You’re cool


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2020)

Ur rad!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 22, 2020)

One of the most friendly and loving people I've seen on the internet!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2020)

Really nice and I love all your art esp. the spray paint garlaxi stuff!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2020)

Idk what else to say.  #1 hippie on TBT


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2020)

#1 geek also send dislike buttons my way


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 22, 2020)

Really sweet and cool!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2020)

Super sweet and cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2020)

ur fun c;


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 24, 2020)

You're super interesting! I've always had a great time talking to you when I've gotten the chance.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2020)

You are really nice as well and the same C: And your avatar is so cute <3


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Dankkkkkkkkkk


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2020)

I see you all the time here, and I love your sense of humor


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2020)

You're really sweet and kind and I love your aesthetics


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2020)

I love how blunt you are with everything, it can be refreshing <3


----------



## John Wick (Jan 25, 2020)

Honey is a beautiful person!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Interesting, cool, and fun.


----------



## Dim (Feb 6, 2020)

One of the kindest people here!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 7, 2020)

Your personality is honestly so great.


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 9, 2020)

You seem to be a rather positive person and this world needs more people like that


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2020)

good friend ;p


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 9, 2020)

I think you're pretty cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2020)

^also hey welcome back haven't seen u in ages ;;

but yes ur really nice <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2020)

Plays Wii Fit as well so you must be cool


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

i like their avatar lol


----------



## loralai (Feb 10, 2020)

Their username is cute, but they seem kinda depressed aha. Maybe not tho, but either way I’m sure they’d be nice to get to know


----------



## Dim (Feb 10, 2020)

are u in pain?


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

they have cool collectibles


----------



## Dim (Feb 10, 2020)

woah ur nose is bleeding


----------



## rianne (Feb 11, 2020)

You're a cool dude.


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

they have a cute avatar and they seem very nice :>


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

Amazing person and amazing aesthetic.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 12, 2020)

Well-learned and interesting to talk to. Digs their heels in during a debate- but still all around friendly.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

Amazing person who recently joined, love your avatar and wish you the best in life. <3


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 12, 2020)

Nice person whose posts are entertaining to read.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

Such a lovely user whose username is iconic. <3


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

i love their avatar and signature and they seem very nice c:


----------



## lazyislander (Feb 13, 2020)

That I love their avatar and signature! And that they seem really friendly


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 13, 2020)

I don’t know a lot about them, but they seem to be cool.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 13, 2020)

Seems really nice and has a really neat sig!


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

i like their avatar :3


----------



## duckykate (Feb 13, 2020)

I have never seen you before but I like the profile aesthetic you have going on


----------



## rhinoo (Feb 14, 2020)

i think that you are secretly not a duck


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

never seen you before but i think your avatar is cute aha


----------



## Antonio (Feb 14, 2020)

I simply adore the whole aesthetic you got going on. <3


----------



## Dim (Feb 14, 2020)

Haven't seen you around lately but you are a fun person to play smash with. Also your aesthetic is so dark I love it


----------



## Bcat (Mar 1, 2020)

one of my main posse here on tbt


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

i’ve seen you around a bit and you seem chill


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 1, 2020)

I've seen you around a bit and you seem pretty nice.


----------



## Dim (Mar 1, 2020)

In my humble opinion.... you are in need of a username


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2020)

You have a beautiful signature and collectible lineups. Still salty about smash but happy to play you. <3


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2020)

You are one of the funniest guys I know.


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

you seem really nice!


----------



## The Orange (Mar 1, 2020)

I see your posts all the time, and you seem kind!

Also, I really like your mayor and town name choices!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 6, 2020)

You seem pretty cool


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 7, 2020)

Never seen you, but your avatar is really cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

rhi-no

jk ur funny and likes snomb-s


----------



## sierra (Mar 7, 2020)

You're the pretty girl with the butterfly ring! hello!!!

i like your shiny egg :0


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

tyy <3 also you are really nice and your sig is life <3


----------



## allainah (Mar 7, 2020)

never talked to u but you're always super nice n cool AND have the best collectibles ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

Havent seen u much either but u seem nice and really cute aesthetic <3


----------



## The Orange (Mar 7, 2020)

I don't think I have ever seen you before, but I love your name and avatar picture.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

^same u seem nice <3


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2020)

Dank and kind person.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 7, 2020)

Cool guy although I've never talked to you but I've seen you around


----------



## allainah (Mar 7, 2020)

i've talked to you before, you are super nice  <3


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

i’ve never talked to you before but you seem really kind and you make wonderful signatures!! c:


----------



## Dim (Mar 7, 2020)

Dunno why but you seem like you just joined a month or two ago. Also you seem pretty nice


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2020)

You’re super funny and cool!  I love you as a friend.


----------



## Fey (Mar 8, 2020)

Seems to have his life way more together than he thinks and is an all round good person to be around! ♥


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

i’d like to consider you my chaotic good buddy and you seem very kind!!


----------



## Harbour (Mar 8, 2020)

you seem very warm-hearted and nice. it's a pleasure to have you around on the forums. <3


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 8, 2020)

Not spoke to you much but you seem nice


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2020)

snob-rero snomb rhino with a fun dad


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

you seem like a fun friend to have aha


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2020)

You’re very sweet and pretty!


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 8, 2020)

Really cool guy


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2020)

#1 birb


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

seems very nice!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 8, 2020)

Seems like a kind sweet person and the whole aesthetic of your profile fits perfectly, very nice


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 8, 2020)

Seems kind


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2020)

interesting snom birb


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 9, 2020)

Seems like a cool, funny person


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

we may have different views on things but you do seem like a nice person and you have a cute avatar n sig!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2020)

Very sweet person!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2020)

really likes anime


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 9, 2020)

I swear i see your more now youre on your semi hiatus?


----------



## tae (Mar 9, 2020)

i dont think ive seen you before, but i gotta say you've got wit.


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

i don’t think i’ve seen you before but you have a cool avatar!


----------



## Bcat (Mar 9, 2020)

a sweet p.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 9, 2020)

Very cool, and pretty too (I saw your pic)


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2020)

You’re a very kind person!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 12, 2020)

Awesome user. Friendly to everyone!


----------



## dumplen (Mar 12, 2020)

To be a Mayor of Monday as opposed to any other day of the week is a tough job. This person deserves all the commendations.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 12, 2020)

Never saw you but seems cool


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 13, 2020)

Not spoke that much but seems pretty cool.


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

seems like a cool fella


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 13, 2020)

Super sweet and understanding.


----------



## allainah (Mar 14, 2020)

always very kind + sweet when i interact with them :'-)!


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

a very sweet person and vv fun to talk to! :>


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2020)

Very sweet, pretty, and cool!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2020)

weeb


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> weeb



Like, tenth time you’ve said that.  You’re not wrong though, lol.

Anyway, dank hippie who is too cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2020)

idk, likes anime..and sakuras ur nice tho lmao


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 15, 2020)

i see you often around the forums and you seem nice


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2020)

a very kind person!! c:


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 15, 2020)

Seems pretty chill


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2020)

snomb birb k ur fun


----------



## The Orange (Mar 15, 2020)

Green. Penguin. Books.

Obviously an epic person of the highest order.


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

a very kind and caring person!!


----------



## RL8775 (Mar 16, 2020)

She has a super cool signature!


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 16, 2020)

I've never seen you before, so I don't know.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2020)

Very cool dude.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 17, 2020)

I don't know _too much_ about you, but from what I do know, you're really nice and chill!


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 17, 2020)

You seem very sweet and cool and like you have a good head on your shoulders.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 17, 2020)

From what I've seen you seem pretty nice


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

seems nice and has a cool sig!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 17, 2020)

Seems cool with a very nice name =)


----------



## Dim (Sep 25, 2020)

(This thread nearly died lmao)

Don't know you much but you seem like a hardcore collector


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2020)

Only one of the coolest guys I know!  Plays Smash with me all the time and helps me get better.  You also have a great sense of humor and didn’t deserve any of the crap that store you worked at gave you!


----------



## Clock (Sep 25, 2020)

I see you around the forum and you're cool


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 25, 2020)

I like your internet based edits, very creative. Other than that idk, I see you around the basement a lot so that's cool


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2020)

You’re very sweet and check up on me all the time and send me gifts in ACNH.  Couldn’t ask for a better friend!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

You’re cool to talk with from what I’ve seen; I love the Rowlet!


----------



## xara (Sep 26, 2020)

you’re super chill and i really like your aesthetic


----------



## Neb (Sep 26, 2020)

You tend to be very positive on the forums!


----------



## Clock (Sep 26, 2020)

You're pretty cool


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2020)

seems nice but also mysteriously hidden in aesthetic  (collectibles are top tier tho)


----------



## Bcat (Sep 26, 2020)

One of the most wahsome people I know, and one of my tbt besties


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 26, 2020)

Is a Taylor Swift fan and seems like a nice person!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2020)

You seem cool but also kinda serious lol


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 26, 2020)

You seem to be a kind and caring person.


----------



## Neb (Sep 26, 2020)

Very friendly and has a cool pet rabbit!


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 26, 2020)

You seem to be very friendly and have great taste in colours and style- love your profile aesthetic. Has an appreciation for Cyrano, Rodeo and Bangle which I think is very cool.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2020)

You’re friendly and I like your avatar!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 26, 2020)

A really super nice guy who likes anime!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 26, 2020)

A super sweet and kind soul who loves animals! ^-^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Very nice; sorry you didn’t click with the deer!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2020)

You’re really cool and I love the backstory behind your island!


----------



## Neb (Sep 26, 2020)

A really nice guy that I wish I could talk to more!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

Pretty chill dude


----------



## xara (Sep 27, 2020)

i don’t know you all that well but you seem chill + your avatar is so cute!!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 27, 2020)

Super cool, kind to everyone, creative and has really good taste in villagers


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

You seem pretty cool, and Punchy is also cool as well


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

You’re very chill and patient with us!


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 27, 2020)

I like your unique aesthetic, always easy to recognize


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 27, 2020)

I don’t know you, but I’ve seen you around. Your pfp is cute.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 27, 2020)

I've seen you around and think you have a cool aesthetic and interest. I think you'd be cool to talk to~
I just never know how to start conversations aha


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 27, 2020)

You seem nice we can be friends


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

You seem really nice too!


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 27, 2020)

Seem like a nice person!


----------



## xara (Sep 28, 2020)

i don’t know you all that well but you’ve got a neat lineup!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2020)

Very sweet and fun to hangout with.  Such a great friend!


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 28, 2020)

Really nice and friendly person!


----------



## Dim (Sep 28, 2020)

You're lineup makes you a star! *o*


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 28, 2020)

You're really cool


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 28, 2020)

Seems like a very nice and thoughful person!


----------



## Crash (Sep 28, 2020)

you helped me complete my lineup, so you're super cool! i love your star frag pattern too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 28, 2020)

Super nice (I can’t thank you enough for the peach). I’m happy that you completed your lineup!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

Super creative and extremely enthusiastic about their island, makes excellent points in discussions. Seems pretty cool  and I really like their island theme and ideas


----------



## xara (Sep 29, 2020)

you’re genuinely one of the most kindest people on the forum; you’re friendly and so, so sweet to everyone you talk to and i love reading your posts! + bonus points for being a cat lover


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2020)

Really great person who wishes everyone a happy birthday and has a great appearance and personality (lol, coming up with different opinions of the same person can be difficult).


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Really great person who wishes everyone a happy birthday and has a great appearance and personality (lol, coming up with different opinions of the same person can be difficult).



I have only talked to him a few times, but from reading their posts, I can tell he is a really kind person. He is always nice to everyone in the what’s bothering you thread even though it looks like he has a lot of things on his plate. Also is super creative with dressing up his rep as an anime character  (haven’t watched that show yet but I still think they did an awesome job), Definitely wouldn’t mind talking to him more or reading more posts


----------



## lana. (Sep 29, 2020)

i haven’t talked to you very much, but you seem like an absolute sweetheart! every time u post, you are beyond kind


----------



## Clock (Sep 29, 2020)

I've seen you around and your art looks nice


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2020)

You're an amazing friend!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 29, 2020)

your aesthetic is 10/10 would recommend


----------



## Dim (Sep 29, 2020)

#1 Mario fan on this site, no doubt about it. Also you're ver cool~


----------



## Bcat (Sep 29, 2020)

100% Certified chill dude


----------



## xara (Sep 30, 2020)

you seem super chill, my fellow ghost


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 30, 2020)

amazing human being <3


----------



## lana. (Sep 30, 2020)

u seem super sweet + i love ur art!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

really nice person and gl with ur star wand also!


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 30, 2020)

A really kind, nice, and thoughtful person! Also someone needs to sell them a star wand.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

cool peep who have an awesome lineup!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2020)

The dankest there ever was, is, and ever will be on TBT.


----------



## lana. (Sep 30, 2020)

kind and generous!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 30, 2020)

I haven’t had a chance to talk to you much but you seem really friendly, kind and extremely talented at art not to mention creative .


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2020)

You’re very sweet and friendly.  Saying you’re kind to people and help them out doesn’t do it justice.  I think anything I can come up with in words to help someone you do x10 better, so kudos to you and keep it up.


----------



## xara (Oct 1, 2020)

you’re super nice and a great friend. you always reach out whenever i have uh,, one of my lil moments in the “what’s bothering you” thread and you’re also great fun to hang out with c’:

and also,, your avatar is super cute


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

you seem really sweet!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 1, 2020)

My fav


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

one of the coolest & nicest persons on TBT <3


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

very cool and chill person


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2020)

Very friendly and cool person who has a great aesthetic.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

cool nerd person also oranges make great holiday ornaments regardless of season!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 2, 2020)

really friendly!


----------



## xara (Oct 2, 2020)

you rlly do have happy vibes,,


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

One of the sweetest users on TBT. I wish that confidence and happiness were transferrable, because some of the posts you have made are heartbreaking. If I had the power to change the way you see yourself and the world I would.


----------



## Clock (Oct 2, 2020)

Really cool mod


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

Brilliant artist. I was so impressed with your entries to the Fair events.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

well what clockwise said  and you have good music taste hehe


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 2, 2020)

A person I enjoy seeing around the forum.


----------



## oak (Oct 2, 2020)

One of my favourite people on the forum! I always like seeing your posts.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 2, 2020)

A fun person to talk to and a fellow bunny enthusiast.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

A beyond lovely person who doesn't deserve the curveballs life keeps throwing at them.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

the best mod and gives awesome advice and I'm so glad that we became friends because they're very cool and nice!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

cool dweller


----------



## Crash (Oct 3, 2020)

really chill :>


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)

Crash, you are literally the best!  You helped me out in the past and I’m sure others too with their collectible issues, your aesthetic is the best on the site (especially this month), and you‘re very, very friendly and positive!  Crash #1!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 3, 2020)

A kind person and a good friend.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2020)

really sweet person and i wish you the best!


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 3, 2020)

Funny grandma pfp who i don't really know but i'd like to <3


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2020)

(pfp is the late chus lampreave  )

cool person and dom love i approve


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 3, 2020)

the dankest hippie turt on tbt


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2020)

waaaaaaah <3


----------



## Bcat (Oct 3, 2020)

My hipitty hoppitin home skillet


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Ghost vibes


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 3, 2020)

cool weabo ily  ahahhaa


----------



## Hay (Oct 3, 2020)

Love the collectable layout, only prob is dom stan : P jkjk


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

KAKERGURUI KAKERGURUI THEY'RE AMAZING AND HAVE AMAZING TATSE IN ANIME KAKAGURUI KAKERGURUI


----------



## Dim (Oct 4, 2020)

Avatar is amazing lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh thank you,, came from Tokyo Ghoul. Hm..They have a nice title! Spookyyy


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2020)

very spoopy


----------



## lana. (Oct 4, 2020)

a lovely, helpful person


----------



## Bcat (Oct 4, 2020)

is always full of kindness!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Ghooost


----------



## Toska (Oct 4, 2020)

A really cool seeming person who has a great lineup


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

A kind person ho has an awesome avi and the best villager ever Filbert!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 5, 2020)

you seem to like spooky stuff, this is your month aint it? xD


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

This person knows me too well. They know I'm all about spooky but they haven't see anything yet. They seem to like cute things


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 5, 2020)

The spooky aesthetic is 10/10. I’m jealous of the purple and green potions


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

They're very kind,, how funny they don't know that I'm jelly of their cupcake


----------



## Clock (Oct 5, 2020)

Has a nice lineup


----------



## Toska (Oct 5, 2020)

Also has a nice lineup, and a nice person


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Diana fan aka cool.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 5, 2020)

interesting person I can relate to


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Baby. That's it.


----------



## lana. (Oct 5, 2020)

Your lineup is very nice.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Very kind. Like the 4th person to say my line up is nice. Has a nice line up


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

Has a nice aesthetic for Halloween


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Is always mysterious and very kind. :3


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2020)

You’re really cool and your aesthetic is super spooky!  Not to mention that  collectible lineup.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 8, 2020)

A really nice guy that deserves some more free time and is always kind to everyone no matter how big or little their issue in the what’s bothering you thread or what are you happy about. ^.^


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

A cooool cat~


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 8, 2020)

A nice person and your Halloween esthetic is


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Always very sweet!


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 8, 2020)

Really nice person with a great lineup!


----------



## Clock (Oct 8, 2020)

Also has a nice lineup
And thanks for complementing my lineup


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Mega cooooool girl~


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 8, 2020)

also pretty cool and nice


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 8, 2020)

is a tasting like a liar rn. She knows she's the pretty and nice one. :^


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

dank dweller!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Very cool lady


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

best spoop


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2020)

Dankest


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

moar dank orange royalty


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Richh


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2020)

Spoopy and cool.


----------



## Neb (Oct 10, 2020)

A very nice guy.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 15, 2020)

A cool person who likes Pokémon.


----------



## xara (Oct 15, 2020)

you’re super chill and so, so kind


----------



## Clock (Oct 15, 2020)

I've seen you around and you're kind here in the forums


----------



## Dim (Nov 9, 2020)

You always seemed like a very simple yet interesting person to me. Also I always liked your profile pics


----------



## Jessi (Nov 9, 2020)

Don't know you much, but you always seemed very nice


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2020)

One of the coolest guys I know (I’ve said this before, lol) with a great sense of humor and great skill at Smash Brothers!

You’re definitely a ninja!  I didn’t know All Might was a ninja now.  

Nah, but for real, you’re cool and I‘d love to become better friends with you.


----------



## Jessi (Nov 10, 2020)

Awesome! love that we share the same interest in MHA. Def need to become better friends you seem chill


----------



## Clock (Nov 10, 2020)

You seem nice


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 10, 2020)

Has some good collectibles and always kind.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2020)

really nice person and i love ur lineup!


----------



## Bcat (Nov 10, 2020)

Chilliest mama


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2020)

henlo best spoop on tbt


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 10, 2020)

the dankest of dank hippie beans


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2020)

has the best stock of weegee boreds on tbt..

wait i mean ur nice also tiedye best dye


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2020)

Extra dankkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 10, 2020)

The sweetest. We’re also aesthetic opposites right now which is great.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 10, 2020)

They're undead  and super chill. Never wanted to be friends with a zombie before now


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2020)

you seem really friendly also draws very good!


----------



## lieryl (Nov 10, 2020)

10/10 dedication to a star wand


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 10, 2020)

we don't know each other but that's a kickass lineup


----------



## Dim (Nov 10, 2020)

You appear to be very active and well known here for such a short time


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2020)

i don't know you well (unless u happened to change ur username) but nice lineup/pfp


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 11, 2020)

cool person 

11/10 dedication to a star wand


----------



## neoratz (Nov 11, 2020)

i don't know you as a person very well but i DEFINITELY know you as being super active in the basement. also i can't believe you have so many posts already for joining in april O_O for some reason you give me the vibes of a boy who could either be 15 or 21 with no inbetween???? NOT in a negative way XD i think you are/were the kind of person who likes to be the class clown, and you probably loved mlg memes at some point. this assumption is going to be embarrassing if i'm way off LOL


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 11, 2020)

neoratz said:


> i don't know you as a person very well but i DEFINITELY know you as being super active in the basement. also i can't believe you have so many posts already for joining in april O_O for some reason you give me the vibes of a boy who could either be 15 or 21 with no inbetween???? NOT in a negative way XD i think you are/were the kind of person who likes to be the class clown, and you probably loved mlg memes at some point. this assumption is going to be embarrassing if i'm way off LOL


Oooof I'm a girl lmaooo and I'm 15

The thing about mlg memes is right 

You seem pretty friendly and I've only started seeing you around the basement for a while (that or you changed your user)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2020)

Pretty cool person who is interested in Persona and pancakes, and is friendly with good taste in collectibles (seriously, your lineup is making me hungry).


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2020)

really nice person and i appreciate your opinions on asd/asperger and stuff


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 12, 2020)

you're cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 12, 2020)

ayyy simp squad


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2020)

wow u have a lot of posts for joining in april haha


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 12, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Crash (Nov 12, 2020)

your avatar is so cute!


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2020)

A very generous sweetheart


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 12, 2020)

a sweet person with adorable fluffy bunnies


----------



## lana. (Nov 12, 2020)

an absolute sweetheart


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 12, 2020)

Extremely talented artist and very kind too .


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 12, 2020)

A nice person as long as you don’t tease them about villagers.
Jk a sweet person that I’m glad to call a friend.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 12, 2020)

you're pretty nice and your bunny is cute ^^


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2020)

You seem like a well behaved teen with a good head on her shoulders!


----------



## lana. (Nov 12, 2020)

ur super kind and ur bunnies are precious


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2020)

You're a great artist and always super sweet to your friends  ☺


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 12, 2020)

Very cute bunny theme going on, and an overall nice person!


----------



## Plume (Nov 13, 2020)

Seems nice, posts relatable things. Has a signature that is hypnotizing!


----------



## lieryl (Nov 13, 2020)

your art is amazing and i don’t know you well but you seem like a sweetheart


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 13, 2020)

you seem very nice and have a cute aesthetic :3


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2020)

You’re a pretty cool person and I don’t think you give yourself enough credit for that.


----------



## Lothitine (Nov 13, 2020)

HAHA DAMN NERD
jk youre super cool and funny


----------



## Clock (Nov 14, 2020)

A good friend


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2020)

You’re pretty cool, and I also don’t think you give yourself enough credit for that.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 14, 2020)

You go out of your way to make sure everyone is welcome and wished well, and I think that's awesome!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 15, 2020)

I always enjoy seeing you around the forum.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 15, 2020)

Extremely talented artist and needs to accept that she is a super kind and cool person


----------



## xara (Nov 16, 2020)

hoo boy where do i start. you’re genuinely one of the kindest people that i’ve ever met; even when you’re going through your own stuff, you still check up on your friends and are so kind and considerate to everyone you meet. i love seeing you around the forums and seeing what you have to say about stuff + i had a lot of fun hanging out with you that day and i’m still so appreciative of the gift you gave me!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2020)

You’re super sweet and I enjoy hanging out with you in ACNH!


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 16, 2020)

I've seen you around the forums quite a bit, but we've never actually talked before o: nice to meet you though!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2020)

You haven’t posted a ton, but from what I have seen you seem pretty cool.


----------



## Jessi (Nov 18, 2020)

I always love seeing you around on the forums. You're very welcoming and very nice! always love your deku pictures


----------



## Neb (Nov 18, 2020)

I enjoy the posts you’ve made on the Basement so far!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 18, 2020)

You seem like you are a really sweet person.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 18, 2020)

Is super kind to everyone and has an extremely cute art style.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 18, 2020)

Super nice & supportive of others and a fellow cat lover


----------



## neoratz (Dec 13, 2020)

i see you around a lot but i can't say i remember many specifics about you! i think you type like someone in their late 30s or early 40s or a mom who runs a blog of some sort. IN A LIGHTHEARTED WAY!!! maybe you are actually a mom? my mom might like you XD


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 13, 2020)

neoratz said:


> i see you around a lot but i can't say i remember many specifics about you! i think you type like someone in their late 30s or early 40s or a mom who runs a blog of some sort. IN A LIGHTHEARTED WAY!!! maybe you are actually a mom? my mom might like you XD


LOL! I don't have a blog and I'm not a mom, no, sorry xD Thank you for your comment though! 

(@neoratz is next!)


----------



## jiny (Dec 14, 2020)

seems super cool c:


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 14, 2020)

A nice person who likes BTS and changed their name recently.


----------



## Neb (Dec 17, 2020)

One of the most consistently friendly people on the site.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 19, 2020)

I think you're really cool! Cosmog is a cool Pokemon ^^


----------



## Toska (Dec 19, 2020)

I've always thought you were really cool and kind!


----------



## Neb (Dec 20, 2020)

You always seem upbeat!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 21, 2020)

So bubbly I see you spreading nice-ness everywhere! : )


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2020)

seems super nice and has a super cute avi : )


----------



## Toska (Dec 21, 2020)

Has a super cute avatar and seems extremely kind!


----------



## xara (Dec 26, 2020)

incredibly kind and very fun to talk to!


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2020)

super sweet, i love seeing your posts around the forum


----------



## Neb (Jan 4, 2021)

Your user title is simple, but nice to look at!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 4, 2021)

you love galaxy


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 4, 2021)

You've made a lot of posts here, you must really like this website!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 4, 2021)

you seem really nice!! :3


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 4, 2021)

someone who always seem peppy!


----------



## Neb (Mar 5, 2021)

The red, white, and black symbols on your user title complement each other well!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 5, 2021)

Ahh cosmog lover I stan!! Also pulls of a cheaper lineup well!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)

a very friendly and kind user with a cute purple lineup


----------



## Holla (Mar 5, 2021)

You seem nice and I’ve seen you around a fair bit lately. A bit secretive having a private profile but I can respect that.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 5, 2021)

You seem very sweet and intelligent, and I love having you as a friend!


----------



## Toska (Mar 5, 2021)

An incredibly nice user. I love how kind and welcoming you are to everybody here!


----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2021)

i see you all the time around the forums and you seem nice 

got ninja'ed but the same thing applies to toska as well !! <3


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 5, 2021)

Aesthetic and beautiful! You seem really kind and laidback (in a good way :O)


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 5, 2021)

you seem quite nice


----------



## Toska (Mar 5, 2021)

You're super kind. Plus, I consider you super friendly


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)

really kind and friendly! also has a cute aesthetic


----------



## Cadno (Mar 10, 2021)

Cute aesthetic! I love the profile picture and display name


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2021)

i don’t  think i’ve seen you before but you seem nice!


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 10, 2021)

Super nice and honestly just fun to talk to on the forums. Your lineup is also amazing <3


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2021)

seems really nice, also the lineup is super cute <33


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2021)

Really nice person who has a great aesthetic currently and is from the same state as me!


----------



## Holla (Mar 10, 2021)

A great online friendo who is always fun to chat with and one of the nicest people I know. A huge anime nerd too.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 10, 2021)

a really nice person with a super cute aesthetic, especially the lineup :]


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2021)

super friendly and has cute art :]


----------



## Toska (Mar 10, 2021)

Really friendly and you always have the cutest pfp/lineup!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 11, 2021)

super kind and friendly!


----------



## The Foogle (Mar 11, 2021)

A good artist and one who i want to completely get along with!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2021)

i don't know you but your aesthetic is hilarious


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2021)

Super kind person who is intelligent and always has the best aesthetics!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 11, 2021)

a super amazing person, who always has the best avatars


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 11, 2021)

you seem really sweet and fun!!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 11, 2021)

you seem really fun and kind! love your colorful aesthetic


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 11, 2021)

really kind and does super cute art


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2021)

i love seeing ur posts around the forum, u seem like such a nice person <3


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 11, 2021)

a really sweet and fun person with really cute art!


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 12, 2021)

A kind person with an adorable aesthetic and great art!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 12, 2021)

I don't know you, but you seem like a sweet person! =)


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2021)

i always see u around the forums, you seem so sweet!!!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 12, 2021)

a really sweet and kind person with cute art! love your pfp and lineup btw


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 12, 2021)

Aww! See them so many places so precious and sweet


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2021)

you seem super cool, i love your pfp ^^


----------



## Licorice (Mar 12, 2021)

Good egg with a good pfp


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 12, 2021)

u seem really kind and u always have the best posts, plus ur avatar is super cute! also i'm just so happy to find out i'm not the only person who likes cesar lol


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 12, 2021)

i just have one thing to say to u


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 12, 2021)

ok u win


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 12, 2021)

yay


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 13, 2021)

I haven't interacted with them much, but from what I have seen, they seem like a pretty nice person!


----------



## Kirbyz (Mar 13, 2021)

ive seen you frequently around the forums over the years, and though i haven’t interacted with you much other than on the valentine’s day event thread (your card for yuki) from what i can gather you seem like a very kind and lovely person to be around!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 13, 2021)

Great person that made me find my Yoshi Egg, haha


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 13, 2021)

haven’t interacted with you much, but you seem like a really sweet person!!


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 13, 2021)

all i have to say is can we go thrift shopping together
its my favorite thing to do like ever and you're so cool


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2021)

You seem sweet and I love your aesthetic and that you’re interested in anime!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 13, 2021)

A really kind and generous person! plus i also like anime :]


----------



## jiny (Mar 14, 2021)

super sweet and has underrated art


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2021)

You’re super sweet and you deserve better friends and kindness!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 15, 2021)

you’re really generous and kind, with a cool aesthetic too!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 16, 2021)

Awesome person that I see often around! =)
Also love the " *＊*•̩̩͙✩•̩̩͙*˚☽˚*•̩̩͙✩•̩̩͙*˚＊ *" (I forgot the name.. status?)


----------



## Toska (Mar 16, 2021)

I don’t believe we’ve interacted, but you seem super kind! I also really adore your lineup!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 16, 2021)

a really sweet and friendly user! love the pfp and sig btw


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 18, 2021)

a really weird person that needs to stop eating sour skittles


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2021)

You’re sweet and I always love your forum aesthetics!


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 18, 2021)

You’re a really sweet and kind user! We haven’t talked tons but anytime we’ve interacted you’ve always been nice to me  I hope you find your green feathers and balloons!!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 18, 2021)

you’re a really sweet and friendly person with a cute lineup <3


----------



## jiny (Mar 18, 2021)

sweet person w a cute pfp c:


----------



## Toska (Mar 18, 2021)

Really kind person who has a super cute pfp!


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2021)

super super kind and a great friend! plus, your diana avatars are always so cute!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2021)

Really sweet and kind person who wishes everyone a happy birthday, always has the best aesthetics, and is a great friend!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 19, 2021)

a really friendly and generous person who changes their name very frequently lol!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 19, 2021)

A really nice person that has an eye for aesthetics and colors


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2021)

nice person and..frogs are cool ig x)


----------



## Toska (Mar 20, 2021)

Super chill person that seems to be really nice!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2021)

cute username & aesthetic ❤


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 21, 2021)

i’ve never interacted with you before but from your posts, you seem like a really fun & friendly person! plus, your lineup is epic.


----------



## mocha. (Mar 21, 2021)

Very sweet person with a gorgeous aesthetic - purple is my favourite colour too


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2021)

Very sweet person with a cute aesthetic who deserves more kindness!


----------



## mocha. (Mar 21, 2021)

Aw you are just the sweetest!! I always see you around the forums and being lovely to newcomers. I’m also a big fan of MHA so you get bonus points for that, too!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

A friend! A good one, too!


----------



## jiny (Mar 21, 2021)

seems like a cool person to be friends with!!


----------



## lana. (Mar 21, 2021)

ur nice!!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

Cute PFP. Seems like a nice person.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 22, 2021)

i haven’t interacted with you but i have to say, your username is surprisingly hard to type with the elbow.


----------



## jiny (Mar 22, 2021)

super nice!!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 22, 2021)

ur sweet! wait....is that a mori i see ? it looks super nice, congrats!


----------



## mocha. (Mar 22, 2021)

Super sweet & easy to talk to


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 22, 2021)

very cute PFP ngl, also a gud potential friend


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2021)

Great friend to have!


----------



## jiny (Mar 22, 2021)

very friendly person i see on the forums all the time c:


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 22, 2021)

super sweet and kind c:


----------



## peachybam (Mar 22, 2021)

you seem like a sweet person <3 and your art is so adorable!!


----------



## Toska (Mar 22, 2021)

a person who is a fan of bam (which I love) that seems extremely kind!


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2021)

I hope thats Diana in your profile pic coz if it is, i think your awesome! ^^


----------



## jiny (Mar 22, 2021)

you seem super cool ;u;


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 23, 2021)

Good friendo!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2021)

you seem nice and cute pfp!


----------



## jiny (Mar 23, 2021)

i always see u around and its nice to see ur still active after such a long time!! ;v;


----------



## Neb (Mar 23, 2021)

Your lineup has good variety and you seem pretty friendly.


----------



## Toska (Mar 23, 2021)

An extremely nice user that seems to be really friendly with others


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 23, 2021)

really sweet person and i always love seeing your sig


----------



## jiny (Mar 24, 2021)

you seem like u give off good vibes <3


----------



## Toska (Mar 24, 2021)

A really friendly and nice user who has a really cool lineup


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 24, 2021)

Kind and sweet friend with a beautiful new avatar!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2021)

Very sweet person who has good advice and spreads a lot of joy to the forums!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 24, 2021)

a really generous and kind user with a cool aesthetic :]


----------



## mocha. (Mar 24, 2021)

Very sweet & always boosting morale for people here  Also congrats on the house collectible!


----------



## Toska (Mar 24, 2021)

An amazingly kind user who genuinely cares about everybody! Also amazing at art <3


----------



## King koopa (Mar 24, 2021)

We don't really talk to each other a lot but seems nice
(Also I like ur signature)


----------



## Neb (Mar 24, 2021)

I love your lineup and it’s always nice to see a fellow Morgana fan!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2021)

All I have to say is,

NEBBY,

GET BACK,

IN THE BAG!

Nah but seriously, you’re a really cool person and you have such presence on the site that it feels like you’ve been here much longer than you have.


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2021)

you're a really good person who always seems positive


----------



## Kurb (Mar 25, 2021)

i think you like kpop


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2021)

i think you like pikachu


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2021)

you seem nice and i like your aesthetic


----------



## Toska (Mar 30, 2021)

A seemingly super chill user who was a nice set of pinwheels in their lineup


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Mar 30, 2021)

A sweet person who loves purple pansies


----------



## jiny (Mar 30, 2021)

seems cool and has a really cool lineup!


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2021)

we haven’t interacted much but they’re so nice and i enjoy seeing them around the forums. :’)


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Mar 31, 2021)

Super friendly and kind and is a super good friend


----------



## jadetine (Mar 31, 2021)

Omgee celebrity sighting! Every time I see that umbreon I'm like woah, time for island games.


----------



## Neb (Mar 31, 2021)

I don’t see you in this section often, but you seem friendly!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2021)

great person and i love your aesthetic c:


----------



## Toska (Apr 1, 2021)

Super friendly and chill user who has a cool lineup


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2021)

super friendly and cute lineup!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2021)

You’re friendly and have a good heart, and I love your collectible lineup!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 2, 2021)

A super great friend that loves sweets


----------



## Goldenapple (Apr 2, 2021)

Seems like a very nice person with an awesome avatar!    I've seen you around a few times!

I've returned to the community after being absent for a few years, so I don't really know a lot of people that are active now.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 2, 2021)

I remember seeing your avatar while looking at old threads but not sure we've ever talked. I like the blue roses and mote of flame in your collectible lineup!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2021)

very nice collectithot


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2021)

super rad person


----------



## Megaroni (Apr 5, 2021)

Aesthetic on point, good job


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 5, 2021)

A pokemon fan that loves frogs and is a super nice person


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2021)

you seem nice also shiny umbreon a++


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 5, 2021)

You have an insane amount of posts, more than any mod, which just how? lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> You have an insane amount of posts, more than any mod, which just how? lol


I used to spam a lot in the Basement in my most active days, and I've been on the site for some years  

Anyway, nice peep with a nice aesthetic


----------



## xara (Apr 7, 2021)

we haven’t talked all that much but you seem chill and your lineup’s super nice!


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2021)

you always give off good vibes :")


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2021)

Very sweet person with a rocking aesthetic!


----------



## Holla (Apr 7, 2021)

Who said internet friends aren't real friends? Sure he might not be there for me in person but he's still been an amazing, caring and genuine person. I really appreciate everything he does.


----------



## buny (Apr 7, 2021)

i don't know you on personal level, but from what i've seen you're a very nice person and i'm happy to see you around the forums! ^^ also your eggs are really cute hehe


----------



## Toska (Apr 7, 2021)

Not a user I’m too familiar with, but you seem incredibly kind and friendly <3


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2021)

you seem super sweet and give off lots of positive vibes <3 !


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2021)

You seem sweet and like a really cool person.


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 10, 2021)

I like all your pretty lineups, you come up with so many good ones!


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2021)

you’re incredibly kind and talented! any art that i’ve seen from you has just been *chefs kiss*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2021)

very kind and helpful!


----------



## Zerous (Apr 10, 2021)

I've never really spoken to you, but I've seen you everywhere around here for as long as I can remember hahah and you've always seemed to be quite a chill person ☺


----------



## Toska (Apr 10, 2021)

We’ve never spoke before, but you seem incredibly kind and nice!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2021)

You seem like a really sweet and understanding friendo.


----------



## Zerous (Apr 10, 2021)

I've seen you around pretty much everywhere, and I've always admired how active you are. I also see you greeting new members quite a lot, which I think is really kind of you


----------



## xara (Apr 11, 2021)

we don’t know each other all that well but from what i’ve seen, you’re super kind.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2021)

you're nice and have a cute aesthetic


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2021)

Very opinionated, wise, and intelligent friendo who I think is really cool and respect.


----------



## Toska (Apr 11, 2021)

An extremely respected user! Always super kind, genuine, and generous!


----------



## Neb (Apr 11, 2021)

Very sweet and kind person!


----------



## jiny (Apr 11, 2021)

seems like a super cool person!!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2021)

Seems like a really cool person with a bright future ahead of them.  Deserves more friends!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2021)

very cool friend!


----------



## Beanz (Apr 16, 2021)

I've seen you a lot but I don't really know you but you seem really nice. I like your fish profile pic but at first I thought it was a picture of a rose.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 16, 2021)

i haven’t really spoken with you but from your posts, you seem like a really funny and considerate person :]


----------



## Parkai (Apr 16, 2021)

you seem really cool! :^)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2021)

haven't seen you much but you seem cool


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 16, 2021)

you’re a really cool person with an epic collectible lineup B)


----------



## Neb (Apr 16, 2021)

A very positive presence on the site!


----------



## Toska (Apr 16, 2021)

A super cool person that I’ve always thought was really friendly!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 16, 2021)

I think you're a pretty chill member on this forum!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 16, 2021)

you're super friendly and nice to interact with!


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 16, 2021)

You seem like such a sweetheart.


----------



## Toska (Apr 16, 2021)

An incredibly sweet and friendly user!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2021)

you seem really nice and friendly, and also I like your username !


----------



## Breath Mint (May 16, 2021)

Your commitment to this site is admirable. Most people come and go but you've stayed so active for all these years it's honestly impressive


----------



## neoratz (May 16, 2021)

don't recognize you at all but to my surprise you've been here since 2015!!!!! making me think i haven't been checking the forum enough in the past year. my opinion is YOU NEED A ICON and going off your posts i think you're a chillaxed person


----------



## Neb (May 16, 2021)

You’ve been a very positive and spunky presence on the site!


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2021)

you're a cool guy!


----------



## Toska (May 16, 2021)

You always seem super friendly and chill to talk with !


----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2021)

You’re such a kind soul and friendly member of the forum.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 17, 2021)

You're a cool person.


----------



## Chris (May 17, 2021)

The change of tone in your recent posts hasn't gone unnoticed. It's wonderful that you appear to be settling more into the community.


----------



## Croconaw (May 17, 2021)

You genuinely seem like a cool person to be around. I _really_ like your hair from the pictures you post.


----------



## neoratz (May 17, 2021)

you're a very memorable user on the forum! i think it helps that you have a "brand" (croconaw). i'm not saying we WOULDN'T get along now, but i think we could have been friends when we were younger!


----------



## Firesquids (May 17, 2021)

You seem cool, Clefable is a respectable favorite pokemon choice, mine is Haunter


----------



## 0ni (May 17, 2021)

You always seem really cool and very kind. I love seeing the creative cheers you have been submitting (the froggy nails were so good  ). Also, your island rep is iconic


----------



## Chris (May 17, 2021)

You've stood out to me since I first learned you're also a Final Fantasy fan! Until you asked a question relative to it in Ask the Staff I don't think I'd ever noticed you before. Always a pleasure chatting with you during the TBTWC streams!


----------



## Roxxy (May 17, 2021)

Such a lovely caring person. Fab Mod and great fun to chat to


----------



## Toska (May 17, 2021)

A super kind person that’s friendliness always makes me feel welcome!


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2021)

you're so nice omg /gen


----------



## milktae (May 17, 2021)

ure really nice and a chill person to talk to :]


----------



## jiny (May 17, 2021)

super nice and i wish we can be closer friends bc we both like kpop :]


----------



## tomatospooks666 (May 19, 2021)

um... purple?


----------



## Toska (May 19, 2021)

I don’t think we’ve met but you seem like a chill person


----------



## Kattea (May 19, 2021)

You hosted a giveaway once so you’re obviously very generous!

And you’re a fellow Froggy so we are gang.


----------



## 0ni (May 20, 2021)

I see you around here a bunch and also in the streams - you seem like a really nice person (and I am forever indebted to you for creating that streaming schedule thread in froggy hq lol)


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2021)

You have a great sense of humor and you’re just the perfect amount of both zany and chill.  You’re a really cool person!


----------



## Neb (May 21, 2021)

I’ve always thought you are a sweet person who genuinely cares about everyone.


----------



## Toska (May 21, 2021)

You always seem super friendly and genuine! Plus I’ll always know you for your title, “Cosmog Enthusiast” haha.


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2021)

You seem very sweet and I feel bad whenever you’re troubled by something.  You’re a great friend and person!


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2021)

u r so cool and funny!!


----------



## Toska (Jun 4, 2021)

Super friendly user who always seems really sweet!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 4, 2021)

Super kind and friendly


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 4, 2021)

Your really friendly, and nice. I've seen you around, and you seem like you'd be a nice friend


----------



## King koopa (Jun 4, 2021)

We don't talk much but you seem like a nice person


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2021)

You’re a funny guy with a good attitude and view on life.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Jun 5, 2021)

I like your avatar.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 5, 2021)

that.. sure is a signature!


----------



## Stnh (Jun 5, 2021)

Kurb said:


> that.. sure is a signature!


Don't know you ;(


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 5, 2021)

Your pfp is majestic


----------



## Neb (Jun 5, 2021)

The Hu Tao theme suits you well and I appreciate the advice from last week. Thanks for that.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2021)

Your dedication to Cosmog is admirable and you’re a great friend.


----------



## Toska (Jun 5, 2021)

You have a great lineup and honestly I’m lost for words on your kindness and generosity to everybody here!


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2021)

you’re genuinely such a sweet person and i’m glad that we’re friends.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 6, 2021)

Your avatar and signature is the cutest thing I've seen all day and has made me smile.


----------



## Toska (Jun 6, 2021)

You always seem so friendly, and I love your username!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 6, 2021)

Very nice person and seems well respected by everyone  we definitely should talk more lol


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 6, 2021)

Very kind and generous. Giveaway was amazing


----------



## jadetine (Jun 6, 2021)

I don't have the eloquence to describe how thoughtful, caring, meaningful, and amazing she has been. People can be described as multipliers and diminishers, and @Roxxy has most certainly boosted and enriched my life,  especially when I've hit some irl low points. I adore this person!


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2021)

you’re genuinely such a kind soul and i really enjoy seeing you around the forums! your avatar is super cool, too and your art is lovely!


----------



## Toska (Jun 6, 2021)

An amazing person and friend! Honestly your friendship and kindness makes me smile daily!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 6, 2021)

I don't know you but you always have a great profile look


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2021)

You have a good sense of humor and always have the best profile looks!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 7, 2021)

Such a kind and supportive member of the forum. A true superstar


----------



## King koopa (Jun 7, 2021)

very nice and popular! Best of both worlds


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 7, 2021)

You're really chill and that profile pic of that Koopa from Paper Mario is so cool.


----------



## Toska (Jun 7, 2021)

You seem like a really cool person to talk with!


----------



## Zerous (Jun 7, 2021)

I always see you posting everywhere on the forums, and you seem like quite a kind person  (also with a nice profile aesthetic)


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 9, 2021)

I've never seen you before but I love the colors on profile picture and banner!

I just visited this topic for the first time in years (I'm the original poster) and I had NO IDEA ITS BEEN GOING FOR SO LONG


----------



## King koopa (Jun 9, 2021)

I don't know you but nice signature


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 9, 2021)

Cool and kind, the forum is a brighter place with you here ️


----------



## Toska (Jun 9, 2021)

Such a kind person who inspires me to be as nice as you are! Also I love your profile aesthetic.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2021)

Sweet and friendly forum member who always has the best aesthetics.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 9, 2021)

generous and kind  also has a very cool aesthetic going on rn!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 9, 2021)

Nice person, my first real friend on this site!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 9, 2021)

An absolute champion doing a TBT giveaway a few days ago!


----------



## Toska (Jun 9, 2021)

A super great person who I’ve learned from the tbtwc is amazing at Mario Kart!


----------



## Neb (Jun 9, 2021)

You've been a very nice friend!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 10, 2021)

you like pokémon and are not a horrible person 
8/10 kurb rating


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2021)

i have very mixed feelings about you ngl


----------



## King koopa (Jun 10, 2021)

My friend and nice person and I like your signature


----------



## Toska (Jun 10, 2021)

A pretty popular tbt member who is always really friendly


----------



## inazuma (Jun 10, 2021)

im new, i knew you when you posted happy birthday on my profile, and my dump thread. i think you seem nice and friendly


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2021)

Don’t know you yet, but you seem nice!


----------



## Toska (Jun 11, 2021)

Honestly such an amazing person and friend  plus you’ve got a really nice lineup!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2021)

i am not living inside your walls yet, 0/10


----------



## King koopa (Jun 11, 2021)

You're alright I give you a 7/10


----------



## inazuma (Jun 12, 2021)

I think Ive seen you on some threads but don't really know you yet. You seem nice


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2021)

i haven’t seen you around much but you seem really nice!


----------



## Toska (Jun 12, 2021)

You’re such an amazing friend that I know I can always talk to!


----------



## Zerous (Jun 17, 2021)

Again, as far as I've seen you (which is quite a lot lol), you seem like quite a kind person


----------



## Jacob (Jun 17, 2021)

Been seeing you around for a while! I think I knew you by your old profile pic. It was iconic. But I like this new one and your matching collectibles a lot


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 17, 2021)

Definitely a tbt legend but we haven’t spoken so  Your lineup is amazing


----------



## Kattea (Jun 17, 2021)

I recognize you for your glowy blue and purple lineups!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 17, 2021)

We never talked but you seem nice. Think I saw you on my 2000 tbt giveaway


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2021)

Cool guy with a great sense of humor!


----------



## Toska (Jun 18, 2021)

An amazing and thoughtful user who is a true tbt legend!


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 18, 2021)

Your asthetic is so beautiful & you're such a kind person!


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2021)

You've had the same user title for months yet I still smile every single time I read it.


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 18, 2021)

Definitely one of the good guys! So genuine, honest and kind


----------



## Toska (Jun 18, 2021)

An amazingly kind individual who always has a beautiful aesthetic! A fellow purple fan


----------



## King koopa (Jun 18, 2021)

Very nice person and your lineup is


----------



## Zerous (Jun 23, 2021)

I've mainly started seeing you around recently, but from what I've seen you seem to be quite friendly, chill and creative


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2021)

You've been here for years and somehow I've always been aware of you but at the same time don't think I know anything about you.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2021)

the friendliest mod on anything that I ever met tbh


----------



## Toska (Jun 23, 2021)

A super friendly user who, while I don’t know much about, always made me feel welcomed on the site.


----------



## Zerous (Jun 27, 2021)

Nice aesthetic, and I don't think I've ever seen you post something that didn't come across as kind lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2021)

a+ aesthetic and good taste in usernames!


----------



## Zerous (Jun 27, 2021)

Seen you around for forever, and yet tbh don't know too much about you, but your aesthetic and collectibles are always


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2021)

You seem interesting and smart, not to mention friendly as well.


----------



## Toska (Jun 27, 2021)

A true tbt legend who I’ve always thought was so incredibly kind! You’ve always been so generous to everybody here while being super friendly as well. Words can’t explain how highly I think of you!


----------



## jiny (Jun 27, 2021)

super nice!!! i’d love to be closer friends with you


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2021)

For some reason I thought you'd left TBT. Glad to see you're still here!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2021)

I appreciate you being straight-forward as a moderator and not cuddling up with some and being overly harsh to some. Good trait!


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 28, 2021)

Pretty chill & cool.


----------



## jiny (Jun 28, 2021)

i don’t think i’ve seen you around but your collectible lineup is super cute


----------



## Toska (Jun 28, 2021)

You’re always so sweet and friendly! I’d love to be better friends with you also.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2021)

very nice and friendly!


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2021)

super nice !!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2021)

i enjoy your pfp and you're v sweet


----------



## Toska (Jul 1, 2021)

You’re super nice and friendly to everybody!


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 1, 2021)

I haven’t spoken with you but I really like your purple aesthetic.


----------



## a potato (Jul 1, 2021)

You’re a very confident person who likes to encourage discussion!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2021)

a+ username and you're really nice!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2021)

you're pretty chill ngl


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jul 1, 2021)

You're pretty good.


----------



## Toska (Jul 1, 2021)

You always seem to be really honest and friendly with everybody here!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2021)

love the chill vibes about your whole aesthetic


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2021)

I’ve said it before, but you seem really smart and wise.  Not to mention friendly!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2021)

dankest deku on tbt, i really appreciate you friendo!


----------



## jiny (Jul 3, 2021)

i feel like you’d be a super chill person to hang out with


----------



## Toska (Jul 3, 2021)

You’re always super sweet to everybody! I also love the different pfps you have.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2021)

You’re very friendly to everyone and deserve to be happy!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2021)

Very chipper and brings the sunshine!


----------



## jiny (Jul 4, 2021)

idk you very well but you seem like you’re super cool !!


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 4, 2021)

I would grab a bubble tea and go on a picnic with you.


----------



## Toska (Jul 4, 2021)

You seem like a super cool person!! I also always thought you had the nicest lineups.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2021)

i think you like purple, just a hunch tho


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2021)

You have a great sense of humor and I like that you still stick around on the site.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 5, 2021)

Amazingly kind and positive. The forum is a brighter place because of you


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2021)

really sweet with a+ sense of aesthetic


----------



## jiny (Jul 5, 2021)

really nice and has such a cool lineup : D


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2021)

u seem super sweet


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2021)

has a cool sense of aesthetic


----------



## Toska (Jul 6, 2021)

You always seem super friendly and chill with everybody on the forums!


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 7, 2021)

Super sweet and always lovely and kind, Also loves purple so we should definitely be friends


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2021)

Super sweet and has great taste in colors!


----------



## Neb (Jul 8, 2021)

Such a positive presence that I can’t see Deku without making the connection.


----------



## jiny (Jul 8, 2021)

always gives off good vibes !!


----------



## xara (Jul 8, 2021)

super kind and easy to get along with.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 8, 2021)

An absolute sweetheart


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 8, 2021)

one of the coolest purple people on the forum also lovely collectibles <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2021)

I haven't seen you much but nice avatar and you seem nice


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 8, 2021)

Tbt wouldn’t ever be the same without you here


----------



## Neb (Jul 8, 2021)

You seem nice and I always look forward to seeing your signatures and lineups!


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 8, 2021)

Definitely one of the most intriguing people on the forums! You always say interesting things and you're really chill


----------



## jiny (Jul 8, 2021)

you seem like a cool person to be friends with


----------



## Toska (Jul 8, 2021)

You’re honestly so kind and sweet! I love seeing your posts around.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 9, 2021)

An amazing kind person. Always so sweet and positive


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2021)

One of the best aesthetics and you always appear nice and friendly


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2021)

Really cool person with a great sense of style!


----------



## Neb (Jul 15, 2021)

You’re a really sweet guy who’s a lot of fun to talk to!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2021)

Really cool peep!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 16, 2021)

Always honest but never rude when expressing their opinion which I wish we could see more on social media, forums and the world in general.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2021)

I don't think we've ever spoken, but anytime I see you post I stop to admire your avatar and username.


----------



## Toska (Jul 16, 2021)

While we haven’t spoke directly, you’re always super nice to everybody! You’re a hardworking mod that everybody enjoys the presence of.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 18, 2021)

you're so nice teach me your ways,.,.,.,..,


----------



## King koopa (Jul 19, 2021)

Nice person, and a good friend with a super high post count jeez put always nice to be around


----------



## xara (Jul 23, 2021)

i know we haven’t talked much, but you’re honestly one of the kindest people on the forums imo. you’re constantly encouraging others, offering to help people obtain their dream collectible/s, etc and i admire that. you’re awesome.


----------



## Toska (Jul 23, 2021)

You’re genuinely an amazing person who I inspire to be as sweet as. You’ve always been so nice to me even when I first joined the forums! You’re always encouraging others to be their best and you deserve to be happy.


----------



## CozyVillager (Jul 23, 2021)

I only recently joined the forum and I know we haven't spoken much, but you seem to be a very kind and elegant person!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2021)

Really nice aesthetic and you give good vibes!


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 24, 2021)

I don't know if we ever met (can't ever be too sure), but she's an even older bell-treer than me, yay! 
She's also an avid poster and I noticed that she retains a perfect rating score, which must mean she's awesome!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2021)

I've seen you on Fantasy Life thread and you seem very nice, friendly and helpful. Also kudos for keeping that avatar for so long!


----------



## Toska (Jul 24, 2021)

You’re always super chill and friendly to everybody! I don’t know you that well but from what I see you’re an amazing person.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 24, 2021)

So lovely and just so sweet kind and positive  oh and perfectly purple so definitely the best


----------



## jiny (Jul 24, 2021)

super positive vibes !! you’re so kind and friendly to everyone


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2021)

Very nice and honest person and I love your purple aesthetic goin on!


----------



## King koopa (Jul 26, 2021)

Well I don't really know you that well so I can't judge that much but from what I've seen, you seem like a nice person witha A+ lineup


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2021)

has an a+ lineup as well and you seem rad 420/69 would recommend


----------



## Toska (Jul 26, 2021)

A super friendly person who always is so welcoming to everybody!


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Jul 26, 2021)

A Bell Tree legend, and rightfully so.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2021)

Very mysterious, but friendly.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 26, 2021)

A nice person with great lineup


----------



## Valia (Jul 27, 2021)

_*casually googles blue foods* _Concord grapes.

EDIT: wrong thread, I have made two mistakes and that is forgetting how to count and this one.
keep count for me


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2021)

lol well I guess your opinion on Koppa is that he is concord grapes. (It's cool, we all make mistakes)

Haven't seen you around a lot, minus a few posts here or there, but you seem like a cool person. By the way, I like your avatar. Did you make that?


----------



## Valia (Jul 28, 2021)

thanks, im new here so might as well have the most fun. and nope, a really good friend of mine did it lol.

You seem pretty cool.
maybe even neat.


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 28, 2021)

Haven't seen you much before, but you have a cute avatar and seem friendly!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2021)

You have a great sense of humor and are really sweet as well!


----------



## King koopa (Jul 29, 2021)

You're a nice person with a great theme! The forums would be not nearly as nice if it wasn't for you


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2021)

you appeared and you draw
murb ratio g: 76/75


----------



## Valia (Jul 29, 2021)

you like fnaf


----------



## Beanz (Jul 29, 2021)

i dont know you bc youre new but i really like your profile pic


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 29, 2021)

Really sweet and kind. Tysm again for birthday art


----------



## Valia (Jul 29, 2021)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> i dont know you bc youre new but i really like your profile pic


thanks.

you're very optimistic.


----------



## Toska (Jul 29, 2021)

I don’t know you that well but you seem super friendly!


----------



## King koopa (Jul 29, 2021)

Nice person with an A++ theme


----------



## Valia (Jul 29, 2021)

literally everywhere i go, i see you. you are ubiquitous, to the fullest extent.


----------



## Zerous (Jul 30, 2021)

This is the first time I've seen you, but I'm highly appreciative of your current signature lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2021)

great username and a++ aesthetic


----------



## Zerous (Jul 30, 2021)

Been around since forever, you always seem to have pretty aesthetic pfps, and you've always come across as quite friendly


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 30, 2021)

You're super nice, friendly, and fun to talk to, also a really good artist!


----------



## jiny (Jul 30, 2021)

you seem very nice! c:


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2021)

You’re very sweet and I love that you’ve stuck around here for so long!


----------



## Toska (Aug 2, 2021)

Words honestly can’t describe how large of an impact you’ve made on me and this forum. You’re always so sweet and such a generous person. Thank you for being you!


----------



## Zerous (Aug 2, 2021)

pretty aesthetic, and I don't think I've ever read a post by you that didn't make you come across as a kind person haha ☺


----------



## Mad Aly (Aug 2, 2021)

I love your username! "Believe in kittens" is such an adorable and whimsical phrase~ Your avatar is equally adorable and dreamy as well.  And your collectibles... wow! The galaxy theme with neon colors is just so cool, vibrant, and fun!  All my gushing aside, _very_ nice aesthetic.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 2, 2021)

Well I haven't seen you much so can't really judge but but I like your signature


----------



## Valia (Aug 2, 2021)

you're pfp is a book, the sequel to koopadude100 #1. that's pretty neat.


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 3, 2021)

you seem really sweet! plus, i love your pfp!


----------



## Toska (Aug 3, 2021)

We haven’t spoke much but from what I see you’re a super sweet friend and person!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 5, 2021)

We don't talk much but you're a nice person with an a+ Aesthetic


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2021)

You’re a cool guy with a great sense of humor and I love your island name as well!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 7, 2021)

We've never spoken but you seem like a really cool person.


----------



## arikins (Aug 7, 2021)

oh i remember seeing you around ! no specific opinion, but i plan to run into you more


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2021)

I don’t know you very well but you seem like a friendly person!


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 8, 2021)

Always so positive and friendly. Definitely a shining star on the forum


----------



## Zerous (Aug 8, 2021)

I don't think we've interacted too much, but your aesthetic and lineup is beautiful, and the majority of the times I've seen you around, it's been you saying kind things about other people, so


----------



## King koopa (Aug 8, 2021)

I like your lineup


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 8, 2021)

I’m loving your collectibles, seeing them all with similar colour pallets soothes my soul.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2021)

You seem like a very kind and caring person.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 13, 2021)

You're a very nice person to everyone!


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 13, 2021)

An awesome member of the tbt community exudes kindness and good vibes.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2021)

Always thought you were nice and pretty chill.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 13, 2021)

Honestly, I haven’t seen you around much but you seem like a cool person.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2021)

You’re cool and I love that we’re both interested in martial arts and hockey!


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 14, 2021)

I like how you changed your collectible lineup to match the forest in the backdrop. It looks like the flowers are growing.


----------



## a potato (Aug 14, 2021)

You like sharing your opinions on many different things.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 18, 2021)

You have a nice lineup


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 18, 2021)

Very kind and one of the sweetest most lovely people I have met


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Aug 20, 2021)

i don't even know you.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 20, 2021)

Don't know you either but so you seem nice


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 21, 2021)

Not afraid to speak your mind and you got a nice color in your lineup!


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Aug 22, 2021)

you make a lot of threads, good for u, u keep doing u.


----------



## jiny (Aug 22, 2021)

seems pretty cool, not afraid to speak your mind!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 22, 2021)

We never talked but you seem very nice and I like your pastel lineup


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 22, 2021)

We talk a lot but never enough.  You are sweet, kind and a really lovely person


----------



## King koopa (Aug 23, 2021)

Nice person with a beautiful lineup, the crystal ballers are lucky to have you in the cabin!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 24, 2021)

Seems like a nice, positive dude!


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 24, 2021)

We haven’t spoken to each other, but you seem like a pleasant person to be around. I like the blue aesthetic.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2021)

hmm you seem cool


----------



## Kurb (Aug 24, 2021)

think u were around during the heyday of the basement, very dollar dollar tho


----------



## King koopa (Aug 26, 2021)

It's a dancing dollar sign, what's not to like?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 26, 2021)

we‘ve never spoken but you seem really friendly and I enjoy the stories in your signature


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2021)

You seem friendly, sweet, and interesting.  I also love your avatar.


----------



## jiny (Aug 28, 2021)

you seem so kind


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2021)

cute aesthetic and seem nice and friendly!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 28, 2021)

Cool person, and I like your lineup


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 29, 2021)

I think your user title is cool. The emojis go well with it!


----------



## Zerous (Aug 31, 2021)

I've seen you around a lot on seemingly every part of the forum haha, but we've never actually spoken
You seem cool though and congrats on the poliwags win btw


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 31, 2021)

I love your username (a major cat lover here) and I love your signature, it's giving me alternative Halloween vibes which in my books automatically makes you a cool person.


----------



## Toska (Aug 31, 2021)

I don’t know you that well, but you always seem so nice! I also always thought your username was lovely.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 1, 2021)

You seem like a very nice person. I’ve seen you around but we don’t talk. I really like your user title though. I like seeings phrases for the user titles, but I’m not that creative.


----------



## jiny (Sep 1, 2021)

you seem like a very nice person ^^


----------



## Zerous (Sep 1, 2021)

Don't know much about you, but your collectible lineup is really cute ☺


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 2, 2021)

I don't know much about you, but your space aesthetic is super cute!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Sep 3, 2021)

i haven’t chatted with you much, but you seem very nice and your aesthetic is rly cute!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2021)

You're very sweet and fun to talk with!


----------



## Neb (Sep 3, 2021)

You’re one of the best online friends I’ve had!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 3, 2021)

I haven't seen you around as much but we've never talked, I haven't talked much to anyone though (too introverted)


----------



## King koopa (Sep 4, 2021)

We never talked but I like your lineup! It looks great with the backdrop!


----------



## Neb (Sep 4, 2021)

I like your general vibe!


----------



## jiny (Sep 4, 2021)

you seem very nice and good to be friends with


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 5, 2021)

Beautiful aesthetic! And that avatar needs to be framed and put on my wall *ASAP *


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 5, 2021)

I've seen you around the forum before and you always seems like a lovely person who was also placed in the perfect Cabin during Camp Bell Tree. Evergreen forever!


----------



## Toska (Sep 5, 2021)

We haven’t talked much but you always seem so kind to everyone! I also think your username is very pretty!


----------



## b100ming (Sep 5, 2021)

Toska - We’re in the same cabin but I have no clue who you are, so I have no opinion. Sorry. I will have to get know you better.

Donut - while we don’t really talk, a while back I went into a fit of laughter after reading your title.


----------



## jiny (Sep 5, 2021)

you have a really cute lineup and you seem like a nice person!


----------



## King koopa (Sep 6, 2021)

I like your pastel lineup and you seem really nice. I would love to get to know you more!
Also another big congrats on the prismatic egg!


----------



## b100ming (Sep 6, 2021)

Got me lynched day one in mafia, but I don’t hold grudges.
 …Most of the time…


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 7, 2021)

I get the feeling you're a funny person to be with? Trying to name a pet bee, and nicely playing along with us in the Camp Bell Tree 
I remember your clever X comment in the Counting thread.


----------



## jiny (Sep 7, 2021)

you seem like a funny person based off the posts i see of yours


----------



## Toska (Sep 7, 2021)

I don’t know you that well but you seem like a very friendly person!


----------



## King koopa (Sep 7, 2021)

We barely talk, but you seem really nice 
I also like your lineup


----------



## jiny (Sep 8, 2021)

you have a nice lineup, i love the cool feather!


----------



## Beanz (Sep 8, 2021)

seems nice, i didn’t know what your profile picture was until now. i love the angel cat


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 8, 2021)

You seem like a good person, and I really like Hi-C. It’s a very high quality drink.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 9, 2021)

you seem like a nice and chill person


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Sep 16, 2021)

That profile picture sure looks cool


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2021)

I haven't seen/met you before but I like your amaterasu pfp


----------



## Toska (Sep 16, 2021)

You seem like a really awesome person to be friends with! I also love your pfp.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 16, 2021)

I like your purple aesthetic!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 17, 2021)

Inquisitive, in a good way. I like that you come up with different topics for TBT to talk about.


----------



## Orius (Sep 17, 2021)

Helpful and dedicated fellow who helped me out quite a bit on Pokémon SwSh info.


----------



## jiny (Sep 17, 2021)

i haven’t seen you around much but i think you have good music taste based on the a-z songs and artists thread ^^


----------



## King koopa (Sep 19, 2021)

We barely talk but you seem very nice and I would love to get to know you more


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 19, 2021)

You're a cool dude. Always like seeing your positive posts and how creative you are with your ideas and stories.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2021)

You're very friendly and are always ready to lend a listening ear to anyone on the forum.


----------



## Beanz (Sep 19, 2021)

i love seeing your posts on the forum. a few days ago i was wondering why haven’t i seen gon in a while but you actually changed your name.


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 20, 2021)

Haven't gotten to know you very well but I definitely think you're very cool


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2021)

we don’t really talk but you seem super nice and maybe we can be friends one day


----------



## Orius (Sep 20, 2021)

Cute cat avatar. I like cats.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2021)

Definitely good vibes and I appreciate your opinions!


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2021)

you r always a delight to see around the forum !


----------



## Toska (Sep 20, 2021)

You’re always so kind to everybody! You make this forum a brighter place!


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 21, 2021)

Just so lovely and kind. A shining purple star


----------



## King koopa (Sep 21, 2021)

A great friend with a beautiful lineup, a true pearl in a pod


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Sep 21, 2021)

extremely kind, generous, forgiving, and fun! love ya koops :’)


----------



## Cwynne (Sep 21, 2021)

i've never seen you before cause i go inactive for like decades at a time but you seem rlly sweet and i like your collectibles and aesthetic


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 21, 2021)

oh yea ive seen you before you're funny


----------



## Neb (Sep 21, 2021)

It’s always cool to see what you change your theme to!


----------



## Toska (Sep 21, 2021)

You’re an amazing friend, and I always love chatting with you!


----------



## jiny (Sep 22, 2021)

i always love seeing you around the forum!


----------



## Orius (Sep 23, 2021)

Seen you quite a bit on the A - Z Artist thread.


----------



## Aminata (Sep 23, 2021)

Looks like a cool guy


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 23, 2021)

We haven't talked yet, but I really like your avatar and sig art!


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 23, 2021)

Funny and kind, love our chats!


----------



## Neb (Sep 23, 2021)

I really like the composition and layout of your lineup!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 24, 2021)

Ive seen you around a lot and you seem really really nice : )

You also post a lot on my meme thread and it is mucho appreciated <3


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

Seen you posting quite a bit in "The Basement" sub-forum, much like myself.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 24, 2021)

New Guy
(Ive seen you around dunno much about you)


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 24, 2021)

chill


----------



## King koopa (Sep 24, 2021)

We never met but you seem cool


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 24, 2021)

Such a sweetheart  so kind and an amazing storyteller and artist. So happy we are friends


----------



## jiny (Sep 24, 2021)

i love seeing you around the forum, you radiate such positive vibes!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 24, 2021)

you're p nice


----------



## King koopa (Sep 26, 2021)

A cool guy and a cool friend


----------



## xara (Oct 7, 2021)

we don’t talk all that often, but you’re super sweet and your lineup looks fantastic!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2021)

You seem like a pleasant person to be around. Your posts on the “what are you happy about today” thread are always so colorful with the bullet points and it makes me smile seeing all the colors. It was also fun being on The Poliwags with you during the Camp event. You’re always spreading positivity around the forums which I think is nice considering we all need positivity in times like this.


----------



## Orius (Oct 7, 2021)

Nice fellow to talk to. Cool Pokémon username.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2021)

I appreciate your different tastes in anime from mine, your knowledge about certain topics, and your love for Pokemon.  You're a cool guy.


----------



## King koopa (Oct 7, 2021)

A nice person and a good friend, we should definitely talk more!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Oct 7, 2021)

Ive seen you around and you seem really nice. I've heart only wonderful things about you : ))


----------



## *Sakura Miku* (Nov 1, 2021)

havent seen much but i know you like memes :> so youre cool


----------



## Plume (Nov 1, 2021)

A hyper energy.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 1, 2021)

you seem pretty nice


----------



## Orius (Nov 1, 2021)

Having a way too positive opinion of me in *another thread*.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 1, 2021)

You are a bit childish but have a good sense of humor and love video games


----------



## Orius (Nov 1, 2021)

*You didn't play "I heard a rumor" the right way*.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 6, 2021)

I've only seen you more recently but you're a spider-man fan which is pretty epic so


----------



## King koopa (Nov 7, 2021)

Seems really cool we just need to talk more lol


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Love your art and aesthetic


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 7, 2021)

You've got good taste, your aesthetic is 2 spoopy.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)

You also have superb taste. Love how your pfp has some of your collectibles in it, great touch!


----------



## King koopa (Nov 8, 2021)

I don't know you that well but you did give me the left egg in my lineup, and you seem really nice


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 8, 2021)

I love your lineup so much lol


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 9, 2021)

Spooky lineup is amazing! We haven’t spoken  but you are always so kind and positive


----------



## S.J. (Nov 9, 2021)

Beautiful and kind and genuine, always. Thankful to call you my friend. ❤❤❤


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 9, 2021)

Amazingly organized, very sweet and a pleasure to work with


----------



## King koopa (Nov 9, 2021)

A very nice person with a beautiful lineup! Green and purple go well together


----------



## Plume (Nov 9, 2021)

A super nice person who always seems to be giving! I love seeing your art in people's signatures.


----------



## Clock (Nov 9, 2021)

Has a nice art style


----------



## Hype (Nov 9, 2021)

The cutest collectables and an awesome username


----------



## King koopa (Nov 9, 2021)

Never seen you before, but I like your lineup!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 9, 2021)

I like your profile picture. Your art is really improving.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 9, 2021)

you're a cool person


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 10, 2021)

We haven't talked, but I'm in love with your pfp


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Nov 10, 2021)

your aesthetic is on pointtt


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 10, 2021)

Sweet, kind, generous and talented


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2021)

Super duper sweet and comforting.


----------



## King koopa (Nov 11, 2021)

A nice person with a nice lineup!


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 11, 2021)

I haven't interacted with you before, but I love me some Koopa Troopa representation.


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2021)

I've seen you around and you seem nice


----------



## King koopa (Nov 11, 2021)

Haven't seen much of you but from what I've seen you seem cool. I also like your lineup by the way


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 14, 2021)

awesome friend very very nice and kind


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 15, 2021)

lovely person


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 15, 2021)

You seem like a nice person


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 15, 2021)

Lovely, kind and generous


----------



## King koopa (Nov 15, 2021)

Very nice, kind and understanding, a shiny purple pearl in a pod surrounded by a beautiful lineup


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 15, 2021)

seen you around a lot, haven't really talked but you seem pretty cool so    also koopa's are the best, double points


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 15, 2021)

kermit the frog being choked is chaotic perfection


----------



## Clock (Nov 16, 2021)

You have a cool lineup


----------



## Ace Marvel (Nov 17, 2021)

A Basement regular


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 17, 2021)

You have a nice profile picture


----------



## King koopa (Nov 17, 2021)

A nice person, we should definitely talk more!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2021)

420/69 would recommend


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 17, 2021)

You're an all-around amazing human being


----------



## Dim (Nov 19, 2021)

spoopy cool


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 20, 2021)

chill person


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2021)

Very cool and fun person.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 30, 2021)

You always seem like a cool person whenever I see your posts crop up in threads across the forum.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 16, 2022)

You seem like a really intelligent person and I agree with most of your takes on that Unpopular Opinions thread, lol. Nice person overall.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2022)

Very nice and sane person, good friendo!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2022)

Good friend who has a good mindset about life.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jan 17, 2022)

has very cute avatars and good lineups!! also so kind


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 17, 2022)

you're adorable and quirky! you also always have something nice or funny to say <3


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 17, 2022)

^ Lovely person, hope we get to be friends!


----------



## Dim (Jan 17, 2022)

Has a cool TL profile pic


----------



## King koopa (Jan 17, 2022)

We never met but you seem cool


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 17, 2022)

Kind, sweet and a lovely friend


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 17, 2022)

ur very sweet all the time!!!!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jan 17, 2022)

Don't know you but love the signature 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 17, 2022



ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> Don't know you but love the signature


This was meant for roxxy btw


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2022)

Don’t really know you, but you like horses, and horses are cool, so so are you.  :]


----------



## inazuma (Jan 20, 2022)

i dont really know you but you seem very obsessed with midoriya lmao


----------



## gigii (Jan 20, 2022)

cute pfp!! and love ur sig


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2022)

inazuma said:


> i dont really know you but you seem very obsessed with midoriya lmao



I don’t know you either and don’t know how that’s an opinion of me.  I’m also not obsessed with Midoriya.  He’s just a character I like.

—-

Above poster: You’re kind and cool.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 20, 2022)

ur a cool guy


----------



## inazuma (Jan 26, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> I don’t know you either and don’t know how that’s an opinion of me.  I’m also not obsessed with Midoriya.  He’s just a character I like.
> 
> —-
> 
> Above poster: You’re kind and cool.


its ok. everyone has their own obsession and thats cool! 

also michael, i dont know you either because im not really active here. so hello!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2022)

Yeah… except for the fact that I’m not obsessed with him.  He’s not my favorite character from anime.  But okay.

Your signature is cute.


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 26, 2022)

inspirational and I admire your confidence and positivity


----------



## Dim (Jan 26, 2022)

your profile pic is very neat and well done also you seem nice


----------



## xara (Jan 28, 2022)

i don’t think we’ve really talked before, but you seem like a cool person!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2022)

an absolutely lovely person who deserves more than anyone could ever give her


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2022)

Totally rad dude with a way cool avatar to boot.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jan 31, 2022)

Super nice friend, who kinda inspired my new island theme of basing it off a show♡♡


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 1, 2022)

Sweet, kind and amazingly talented


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 1, 2022)

I love your purple aesthetic and your lineups are always perfection


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2022)

Very nice and friendly user with sane perspectives on things.


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

an astounding amount of posts from someone pretty cool and active


----------



## King koopa (Feb 3, 2022)

We never talked but you seem really nice and your lineup is very cool and congrats on the star wand!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2022)

egg/420 would recommend


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

ngl everytime i do read your username, I think of those goldfishes with the big eyes


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 3, 2022)

You have the cutest human OC i've ever seen in my life.


----------



## lana. (Feb 3, 2022)

u seem nice!!


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

one of the only people who can pull off adorable witchy vibes  ♡


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 3, 2022)

My art inspiration! Super sweet and kind person


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Feb 3, 2022)

Don’t really know you, but your pfp is really pretty


----------



## Plume (Feb 3, 2022)

I think you might perhaps like Taylor Swift? Your profile picture is cute and I have a feeling you're into horseback riding.


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 3, 2022)

ur rlly nice and cool


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2022)

you seem nice and i like your pfp/sig


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 4, 2022)

Forum star, very cool and kind


----------



## King koopa (Feb 4, 2022)

A very nice friend to a lot of people!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 4, 2022)

Draws better then me


----------



## Blink. (Feb 5, 2022)

Your username gives me sad vibes :<


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 5, 2022)

Super sweet and creative member.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 5, 2022)

Super fun!


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 5, 2022)

helloooo u seem pretty cool and u like my sig so ur automatically awesome


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 28, 2022)

You are very active!! I think you are uwumazing! (ALSO I HAVE SAID IT BEFORE BUT YOU ARE A CANDY COLLECTOR! LOVE IT!)


----------



## Plume (Mar 1, 2022)

You're the most positive frog ever!! You have a unique outlook and you're super sweet. I always enjoy reading your posts!


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 1, 2022)

Plume!! Plume you are so incredibly sweet and so talented. I absolutely adore seeing your art around the forums and I'm so glad that we're friends


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 1, 2022)

Lovely person + artist, and also a Canadian like I am! :]


----------



## tumut (Mar 1, 2022)

I like Toon Link and Makar. Seem chill enough. Not bad probably.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 1, 2022)

A friendly person and pretty chill.


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 1, 2022)

A deeply caring human being who struggles to express himself effectively, but has a good heart.


----------



## gigii (Mar 1, 2022)

never rlly came across but your cool!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2022)

Super duper sweet!


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2022)

super polite and determined, and is also a good friend!


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 8, 2022)

Seems super sweet!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2022)

Interesting and friendly person who shows up on here every now and then.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 9, 2022)

I think you are awesome and relatable <333


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2022)

You're very kind to everyone, and you have a cool personality!


----------



## Neb (May 9, 2022)

You’re a really sweet guy that is passionate about his interests.


----------



## ecstasy (May 9, 2022)

you're super cool


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 9, 2022)

Your super fun


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2022)

You are really nice <333


----------



## Croconaw (May 9, 2022)

I really like your aesthetic.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 9, 2022)

You seem like a really cool and nonchalant person, and your posts are very interesting to read!


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2022)

You are a (wo)man of culture for loving Poofessor.  My favorites are his papa louie videos <33333


----------



## vinnie (May 9, 2022)

You seem super nice and cool from what I've seen!


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 9, 2022)

Very laid-back and cheerful I love seeing you around the forums!


----------



## jiny (May 9, 2022)

i like seeing you around the forums, u seem v genuine and sweet : )


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2022)

Awwww I love your pastel collectables :,,,,)


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 9, 2022)

Aww your avatar is so sweet!


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 9, 2022)

I like how your very active on the forum, it's nice getting to see you around.


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2022)

You are a good friend <333


----------



## tessa grace (May 10, 2022)

You're excellent at finding the good in everyone
<3


----------



## Gene. (May 10, 2022)

genuinely one of the SWEETEST people on the forum, always so kind and caring, and one of the egg hunting buddies i had this year, always a delight to see you on the forum


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2022)

Very sweet and thoughtful.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 10, 2022)

Super amazing! You are a great person to talk to, relatable, *green*, and especially *trendy*


----------



## Roxxy (May 10, 2022)

Such a positive and enthusiastic energy


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 10, 2022)

You are very sweet loving and motherly truly a wonderful presence on the forum.


----------



## vinnie (May 10, 2022)

An amazing person who is extremely fun to see around the forums!


----------



## Midoriya (May 13, 2022)

Super cool and interesting person.  I also love your dark aesthetic.


----------



## tessa grace (May 13, 2022)

Literally an icon and the friendliest person around the forums! Always has positive energy


----------



## King koopa (May 13, 2022)

A nice friend with a nice lineup!


----------



## Croconaw (May 14, 2022)

We don’t talk much at all but you’re a nice presence around the forums and your art is really inspiring. I see improvement each time you post a drawing and the stories are a nice touch.


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2022)

Great friend on here and an interesting person!


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 14, 2022)

An amazing person here in TBT


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2022)

More of a compliment perhaps but I love your space/splat aesthetic


----------



## King koopa (May 15, 2022)

We don't really talk but you seem nice!


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2022)

I really like your drawings!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 15, 2022)

You're a great person.


----------



## vinnie (May 15, 2022)

Super cool and nice to see around.


----------



## Croconaw (May 16, 2022)

I like your aesthetic and you seem like a great person.


----------



## Roxxy (May 16, 2022)

So lovely and kind. Definitely a positive presence on the site


----------



## Neb (May 16, 2022)

You seem like a nice user. I like how well you pulled off the purple aesthetic!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 17, 2022)

Super nice and is a very active person.


----------



## jiny (May 17, 2022)

i haven’t seen you in a while but i remember always enjoying seeing you on the forums


----------



## Plume (May 17, 2022)

I love your lineup & your OC/island rep is fricken' adorable. I always like seeing how different artists on TBT depict her!


----------



## King koopa (May 17, 2022)

A nice artist and a tbt legend


----------



## Roxxy (May 18, 2022)

Kind, caring and cool. Talented artist  and  lovely friend


----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2022)

Very sweet and thoughtful.


----------



## jiny (May 18, 2022)

i love seeing you around the forums!!!


----------



## Croconaw (May 21, 2022)

I really like your aesthetic and how active you are on the forums.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2022)

honest and nice user who's also a great friend on here.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 22, 2022)

Overall a cool member. Not afraid to speak their mind and I often enjoy the quality content of their posts.


----------



## tessa grace (May 22, 2022)

Thoughtful, intelligent, and always getting to know people around the forums. Plus you have a really cool lineup


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2022)

You seem nice and friendly and I like your pfps!


----------



## Roxxy (May 22, 2022)

Intelligent and kind. Very valued on the forum


----------



## King koopa (May 22, 2022)

A very nice friend with a beautiful lineup to match


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2022)

Cool user with cool art!


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 22, 2022)

I don’t know you too well, but you seem very nice and kind of relatable sometimes.


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2022)

You have very distinct preferences.


----------



## Roxxy (May 23, 2022)

Positive and inspirational  so glad you are sticking around


----------



## ecstasy (May 23, 2022)

one of the sweetest ppl on here


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2022)

You're very fun and tenacious!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 29, 2022)

They're alive


----------



## Roxxy (May 29, 2022)

Cute pfp! I need to get back into NL


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2022)

very cool and aesthetical !


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 29, 2022)

Very honest and understanding.


----------



## Croconaw (May 31, 2022)

I think you’re a strong person, stronger than you think for what you had to go through in life.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 31, 2022)

Has very interesting viewpoints on things and I always enjoy reading your posts to see your thoughts!


----------



## Neb (May 31, 2022)

You’ve been a positive presence on the site!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2022)

A really, really, really cool and fun person that deserves more friends.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2022)

You're full of green, but still an awesome friend!


----------



## tessa grace (Jun 2, 2022)

Iconic, funny, and a friend to everyone! Plus a fellow poliwag, the best cabin at camp tbt


----------



## Neb (Jun 10, 2022)

You’re a very peppy presence on the site! Based on you liking HeartStopper, you also have great taste in TV shows!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2022)

a lovely person who prob deserves more credit than anyone gives them


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2022)

best bro 420/69 would recommend


----------



## Shawna (Jun 11, 2022)

You are very cool, funny, and relatable. ^_^


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 12, 2022)

You seem nice and sweet i think, and I know you like pink!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2022)

You're very mysterious and interesting, but you're also very sweet and kind on top of that.


----------



## Zerous (Jun 12, 2022)

You've always seemed really nice and generous to me, and you always seem to have a nice combo aesthetic going on between your pfp, signature and collectibles. : )


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 12, 2022)

I’ve always liked the collectible set you’ve had going on. I haven’t seen you much outside of the marketplace, but you seem like a nice person.


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 12, 2022)

Cool, kind and very generous


----------



## Zerous (Jun 12, 2022)

I've seen you a lot on the TBT marketplace, and I remember doing some trades with you back maybe 2018-9 and thinking you were really nice, as well as from the interactions I've seen you have with other people on the forums


----------



## Shawna (Jun 12, 2022)

You seem pretty cool.  I love that astronomical aesthetic you got going on.  I love astronomy ^^


----------



## Neb (Jun 21, 2022)

You’re a nice presence on the site and I like your OCs!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 21, 2022)

You always come across as a lovely person whether it’s in your own threads or ones like this.


----------



## Zerous (Aug 24, 2022)

I've seen you around a fair bit, and you've always come across as a really nice person  
I associate you with the fantasy genre


----------



## Neb (Oct 23, 2022)

I haven’t seen you around much on the site, but I like your profile pic and collectible lineup!


----------



## xara (Oct 23, 2022)

we haven’t really talked much, but you’re super sweet and your birthstone lineup is so pretty.


----------



## Merielle (Oct 23, 2022)

You're very kind and cool, and you're also one of the users who inspired me to be more active on here!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 23, 2022)

You were a really good teammate during Camp Bell Tree and I appreciated being able to get to know you more during the event as a fellow Poliwag! You're pretty kind and interesting and I enjoy seeing your posts around here, as well as the creativity and effort you put into your entries during the events!


----------



## S.J. (Oct 23, 2022)

A Bellflower and Poliwag bestie! I’ve really liked doing team events together, and team events have shown you are clever, super organised and attentive. You are kind and genuine, and I love seeing you around the forum!


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 23, 2022)

An absolute total sweetheart who is such a talented artist and good friend to everyone. I am honoured to have you as a dear friend


----------



## xara (Oct 23, 2022)

a wonderful person and a cherished friend of mine. i appreciate you and everything you’ve done for me sm.  i always think of you when i see the colour purple now. you’re iconic, and your lineups are always stunning. <3


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2022)

A most wonderful friend who's always there for others and always has the best forum aesthetics.  I've appreciated you hanging out with me in NH and talking with me a ton.  It's been great to have met you.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 25, 2022)

You’re one of (if not) the most iconic users of this forum and it’s always a pleasure seeing your posts. Especially in the “what are you happy about” thread because it feels nice to hear your hard work is paying off. Although I don’t respond to it, I read it and I’m happy for you.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 25, 2022)

One of the most delightful members to see on the forum everyday with pleasant philosophy and outlook on things


----------



## xara (Oct 25, 2022)

we don’t talk, but your halloween aesthetic is nice.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Oct 25, 2022)

Your super nice and amazing! I like our interactions!!!!


----------



## vinnie (Oct 25, 2022)

one of the nicest people on the forums! you never fail to make even my worst days happier! i also love your keroppi aesthetic


----------



## Yamakillia<3 (Oct 27, 2022)

I might not know you but I personally think you're really nice and kind<333


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 27, 2022)

I don't recall if I've seen you


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 27, 2022)

Always a pleasure interacting with such an awesome and interesting person! I always enjoy seeing your posts. ^^


----------



## xara (Oct 31, 2022)

we don’t talk often, but when we do you’re always so kind and friendly! you’re a lovely person, and a treasure to see around the forums.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 31, 2022)

A truly great friend.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 1, 2022)

Pretty awesome dude all around. Great attitude, great personality, always doing your best even if things don't go as planned or are difficult. Plus seeing your post content is always fun and or insightful.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 1, 2022)

I don't really know you but I think you give great advice on the forums and your fun to smash with.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 1, 2022)

You’re a good person and you seem quite intelligent for your age.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (Nov 2, 2022)

You're very active ^^


----------



## xara (Nov 2, 2022)

i don’t believe we’ve spoken before, but you seem nice! your avatar is also cute.


----------



## vinnie (Nov 2, 2022)

although we don't interact much, you're a very nice person! i always love reading your posts. from the times we have interacted, you've always been so kind. ^^


----------



## Dim (Nov 28, 2022)

I don’t know you that much but you seem kind. Also, love the gray/black aesthetic.


----------



## Franny (Nov 28, 2022)

I love your collectibles lineup!!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 28, 2022)

I’m glad you decided to become active again and it’s nice reading some of your views on things.


----------



## QueenCobra (Nov 29, 2022)

I enjoy reading your posts!


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 29, 2022)

I always see you active around the time I’m on which is nice to see your posts! More specifically the “love/hate/like that villager” post we tend to have similarities  in which villager we like!


----------



## Neb (Nov 29, 2022)

Hearing about your perspectives on anime on the anime thread is always interesting!


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 29, 2022)

Always so kind and supportive. Enjoy reading your posts


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 30, 2022)

you seem like a lovely person!!


----------



## vinnie (Nov 30, 2022)

you seem really nice and your aesthetics are always cool!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2022)

You seem like a really kind person, not to mention your dark/Halloween aesthetics are always cool.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 30, 2022)

I see you almost everywhere on the forums. Very easy to get along with because of your kindness, great personality and mindset.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 1, 2022)

You seem like a thoughtful person and have educated views on things.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 1, 2022)

you're pretty neat i like seeing you around


----------



## xara (Dec 1, 2022)

you’re super nice, and i really like your avatar!


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 2, 2022)

Amazing and wonderful, so happy and honoured to call you my friend


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2022)

very nice user on here with great aesthetics!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 1, 2023)

I love your way of thinking and always end up agreeing with your unpopular opinions and pet peeves.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2023)

^Likewise, I really appreciate your views on things and you see like a really cool person!


----------



## xara (Jan 2, 2023)

we don’t talk much, but you’re really nice, and your aesthetic is always so cool!


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 2, 2023)

You’re one of the first people I think of when I think of this forum. You’re definitely one of the nicest people here and I love seeing your pet pictures in the “what are you happy about today” thread.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 2, 2023)

You're always honest and authentic in who you are and I admire and respect that.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 2, 2023)

you seem like quite a nice person !


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2023)

in a good way - a+ username.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 2, 2023)

You're a good person.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2023)

You're nice and I appreciate your honesty and opinions on stuff.


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2023)

i love seeing you around the forums!!


----------



## vinnie (Jan 4, 2023)

from the times i've seen you around, you seem very nice!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 4, 2023)

You seem like a very thoughtful interesting person


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2023)

youre very nice and cool !!


----------



## xara (Jan 4, 2023)

you’re super sweet, and i always enjoy interacting with you.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 4, 2023)

Super kind, caring, and friendly. I always enjoy seeing your posts and cute kitty pics!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 4, 2023)

Very friendly and knowledgeable.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 4, 2023)

A wonderful friend to everyone on the forums, I think one of the people who represents the wholesome vibes TBT gives off


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2023)

a heckin swell friendo


----------



## xara (Jan 5, 2023)

one of the kindest and most iconic members here imo. i appreciate how supportive you always are of me, plus your lineups always slay.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 5, 2023)

Also one of the kindest and most iconic members on TBT (and also a fellow Poliwag cabin bestie )! I really like that Sailor Moon profile pic you got going there too lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2023)

I very much admire your passion for F1 and cars in general. You go man!


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 5, 2023)

youre like kind of intimidating but you're cool


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 6, 2023)

A delightful person to be around


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Jan 6, 2023)

While I don't think we have interacted much, from what I have seen of you post, you seem like such a kind person to people and I adore the nice things you've said to people on this thread specifically. You called someone wholesome, but you def give off that vibe too <3 More people like you pls!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 6, 2023)

I've been seeing you around the forums recently, and you seem like a really nice person!


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 6, 2023)

You seem very knowledgeable given your age and it’s always nice seeing you around the forums!


----------



## Alienfish (Saturday at 6:24 AM)

Really nice person and I admire your honesty to yourself no matter what.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Saturday at 10:13 PM)

You have an interesting perspective on things and you seem like an agreeably person


----------

